# ROFR Thread January to March 2021 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
*July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
*Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask?

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

*Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*


myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6

atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13

hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13

Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14

JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14

Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14

ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15

Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2

MouseHoneyMoon96---$120-$21844-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22-Seller pays '20 MF-sent 1/14, passed 2/8

jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9

Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-0/19, 272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/10

aebehm1---$120-$21842-165-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 165/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11

EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16

Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sep-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16

gfarb27---$104-$37055-320-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 320/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/17

Monorailmom---$110-$19557-160-AKV-Dec-55/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/17

chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/18

RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19

kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19

patrolhouse---$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1

jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/1

birchtree95 (SELLER)---$139-$7415-50-AKV-Jun-0/20, 52/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

Shadedaces---$120-$7018.50-50-AKV-Aug-15/20, 85/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

marcowill---$112.5-$23752-200-AKV-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/12

TexasTom---$126-$5317-35-AKV-Mar-0/20, 70/21, 35/22, 35/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/16

Dischris11---$120-$27681-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/17

DisneyMountainWoman---$115-$31500-250-AKV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/18

OneTsp---$115-$25834-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

Stoley88---$111-$24570-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, passed 3/18

wishuponastar0412---$140-$7845-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26

Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26

cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29

Monty617---$110-$29015-240-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30


*AUL:*

Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13

gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11

JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23

jwinky (seller) ---$90-$13050-135-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 135/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/5

jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/22, passed 3/12

DisneyMountainWoman---$95-$31500-300-AUL-Dec-291/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/17



*BCV:*

SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8

pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13

Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13

ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31, passed 1/14

Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20

gfarb27---$130-$42524-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 599/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/17

PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/22

ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/26

DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/1

Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2

MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31, passed 3/5

jwinky---$134-$21045-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/4, passed 3/29


*BLT:*


ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20

CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20

hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20

Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20

disneygirl281---$150-$16158-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 181/21, 100/22- sent 1/15, passed 2/9

mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11

Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16

Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16

lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31, passed 2/23

Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/26

disneygirl281---$150-$16353-100-BLT-Jun-95/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/26

TXN4DISNEY---$155-$26000-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 142/21, 160/22, 160/23-Splitting 21 MF- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1

AaronEuth(Seller)---$157-$19505-120-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 47/21, 120/22-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-international seller- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/12

TexasTom---$157-$4724-25-BLT-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/17

magicmountainmama---$157-$32847-200-BLT-Sep-14/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/17

MilesMouse---$162-$17077-100-BLT-Sep-2/20, 184/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29


*BWV:*



Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12

ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22

GuitarCarl---$128-$27770-200-BWV-Mar-200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 due- sent 1/13, passed 2/6

Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24

ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2, passed 2/26

PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/26

chilledsugar---$143-$7685-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6, passed 3/1

figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

Pseudonym531---$115-$43988-350-BWV-Mar-0/20, 700/21, 350/22-Int'l Seller- sent 2/14, passed 3/3

jpirotte---$126-$30293-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/4

JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5




*HH:*


twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14

Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20

Sun_seekin---$70-$16864-200-HH-Feb-200/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/11

Beta to the Max---$65-$13995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/24

manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/28

Pens Fan---$72-$15831-210-HH-Sep-0/20, 110/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/11, passed 3/4

lisa3635---$65-$11532-150-HH-Oct-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/5

hhisc16---$75-$4950-50-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/16

Disneykate605(seller)---$74-$9555-110-HH-Apr-0/20, 73/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 3/7, passed 3/29


*OKW:*

hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13

mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11

Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24

divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

pigletmom---$98-$16689-150-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/25, passed 3/17

AliceIn---$106-$7436-60-OKW-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/6, passed 3/29

Sarahdelcampo---$99-$21468-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 173/20, 210/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 3/8, passed 3/30


*OKW EXTENDED:*

kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5

Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/2

chickkypoo---$135-$3900-25-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 2/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 3/2, passed 3/17


*PVB:*


wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15

jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19, passed 2/12

theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17

happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18

Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/23

FrannyFrogs---$147-$23834-150-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1

smsharp---$145-$19346-125-PVB-Dec-139/20, 125/21, 125/22-Split closing costs- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

Tkls16---$145-$15071-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 199/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/4

carseatguru---$160-$8912-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5

upbeatred---$140-$26220-175-PVB-Dec-0/19, 156/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 2/16, passed 3/5

jwmob91---$155-$8461-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/12

JenB2014---$141-$28845-190-PVB-Dec-144/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 2/21, passed 3/12

Bjaiken77---$148-$15497-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 10/21, 100/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/15

GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16

bcleary1a1---$150-$24357-150-PVB-Apr-105/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/28, passed 3/16

HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/25

Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29


*RIV:*

pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5


*SSR:*

macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13

macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13

BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13

les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13

macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14

dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14

ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14

Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15

moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20

Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/6

timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6

LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9

CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12

Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12

hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16

CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16

Mrsp---$105-$20217-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 349/21, 175/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16

LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/18

isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24

Nzdude09---$100-$14889-130-SSR-Dec-0/19, 130/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/24

Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24

jjwelch24---$110-$12301-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24

tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/1

Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7, passed 3/1

FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

CastleCrew—$100-$33058-300-SSR-Dec-266/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

Halston---$100-$17141-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 237/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2

Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25, passed 3/2

Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/3

TexasTom---$100-$3299-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-Int'l Seller- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

TexasTom---$110-$9443-75-SSR-Mar-0/20, 81/21, 75/22, 75/23-Int'l Seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/5

MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5

Bjaiken77---$110-$27104-225-SSR-Oct-225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 2/17, passed 3/5

bks9581---$100-$17883-160-SSR-Feb-49/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/5

Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/11

TexasTom---$112-$3603-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/18

Goofyguy777---$112-$21236-170-SSR-Aug-157/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/18

CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/23

Yoo---$102-$44664-400-SSR-Sep-0/19, 174/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29

Huxknits---$101-$18042-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30


*VGC:*


Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15

ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19

HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17, passed 2/9

JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28


*VGF:*


mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6

jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6

macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13

Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21

CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/8

CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16

happythoughts & pixiedust---$182-$19546-100-VGF-Dec-200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/17

Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18

najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/20

Bobby2443---$167-$34244-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

Bobby2443---$180-$18665-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 194/21, 100/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2, passed 3/23

Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/30

DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/30


*WL/ BRV:*


GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20

N8TR8---$102-$33755-300-BRV@WL-Sep-363/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/26

Disney_081---$114-$23940-210-BRV@WL-Oct-420/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 2/8, passed 3/1

MisKaren1---$108-$6223-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 320/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5

huskerfanatic7---$125-$10519-75-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 67/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/29


*WL/ CCV:*

RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13

birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21

Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11

MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28

JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/1

Letsoflyakite---$135-$27675-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 193/21, 200/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/5

Busymommaof3---$150-$17180-105-CCV@WL-Aug-105/20, 210/21, 105/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/12

EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/15

Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/16

princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26

Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/29


*VB:*


Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13

M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22

PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8, passed 3/1

GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


*WAITING 


AKV:*



Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF/ Closing- sent 2/3

OneTsp---$115-$25384-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26

E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4

Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/8

Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9

Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13

Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13

DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14

Lee Matthews---$109-$24525-225-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18

ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-Int'l Seller- sent 3/22

starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24




*AUL:*



HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF' 22- sent 3/5

matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-73/20, 400/21, 200/22-Int'l Seller- sent 3/19


*BCV:*


jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8




*BLT:*


MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 3/8

Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11

tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23-Seller pays '21 & credits '22 dues- sent 3/11

mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26

GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23

nie0214---$163-$17630-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/24

lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25

Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31


*BWV:*



gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29

PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7

pangyal (Seller)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12

PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 3/15

Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller pays 1/2 MF '21- sent 3/16

Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17

MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17

Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30



*HH:




OKW:*


thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15

Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12

Max Jolicoeur---$127-$3875-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12

Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12

Amyeliza---$120-$3834-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/30


*OKW EXTENDED:*


ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15



*PVB:*



hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11

dkostel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 3/13

Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17

whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19

vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19

DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29


*RIV:




SSR:*



kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fees- sent 1/31

auntielellie---$113-$27935-240-SSR-Feb-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 2/9

gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/21

Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/4

RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7

timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-INT'L SELLER- Seller pays closing/'21 MF- sent 3/10

MisKaren1---$114-$13019-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/11

RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11

LottiesMommy---$110-$4607-35-SSR-Mar-0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 3/17

allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18

Jacec---$113-$31083-252-SSR-Mar-70/20, 252/21, 252/22, 262/23- sent 3/21

M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23

nie0214---$104-$22102-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26




*VGC:




VGF:*


GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/6

MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays '21 MF- sent 3/11

BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17

macman123---$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19

BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30


*WL/ BRV:*


max jolicoeur---$107-$17215-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7

cp3uho---$104-$17135-150-BRV@WL-Jun-119/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/8

mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12




*WL/ CCV:*




divaofdisney---$154-$11550-75-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 75/22- sent 2/19

Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 116/21, 37/22- sent 3/17

GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27

geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17

Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/29



*VB:*


Rhettsmom---$62-$13040-170-VB-Dec-0/19, 106/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/5




*TAKEN 



AKV:*

gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6

OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24

Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28

Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23, taken 3/12

dvccurious---$108-$22835-203-AKL-MAR-406/21, 203/22, 203/23- sent 2/15, taken 3/14

starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 3/2, taken 3/19

SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4, taken 3/27


*AUL:



BCV:



BLT:*

kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6

TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7

thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10

culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15

Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29

TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29

Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29

thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29

Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11

thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/15

GBBT7636---$144-$29520-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/9, taken 2/24

Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4

thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19, taken 3/15

GBBT7636---$148-$31244-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 118/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/26, taken 3/19

Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25

Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25

Disneykim41---$133-$23199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 295/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/5, taken 3/26




*BWV:*

ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6

ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8

ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29

Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29

culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15, taken 2/1

Pseudonym531---$115-$31534-250-BWV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/29, taken 2/11

culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/12

Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/12

jpirotte---$117-$24255-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/2, taken 2/12


*HH:



OKW:*

dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15

Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29

kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3, taken 2/28

Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22- sent 2/20, taken 3/12


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:*

DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29

whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30

CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18

lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19

Robin&Marion---$138-$22563-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/26, taken 3/26


*SSR:*


moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6

whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29

lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29

mommy2allyandaveri---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pay fees- sent 1/31, taken 2/11


*VGC:




VGF:*

DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4, taken 2/24


*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## CastAStone

Thank you for continuing to do these @pangyal!!


----------



## JinxRemoving

JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Dec-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/1

Seller is paying 2020 MF, and we're paying 2021 but I'm not sure if its due at closing so I just included it in my total.


----------



## Atinsley22

Just realized mine should read

atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22

we are paying 2021 MF and I included it on the total, I think that’s right?


----------



## twinmom108

twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18


----------



## zummi525

Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closin- sent 12/31


----------



## ValW

ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4

Hoping this goes through due to it being an international seller!!  There were 2 more identical listings from this seller, but before I could decide if I wanted another one, both listings were gone.


----------



## Les Poissons

les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26


----------



## Ginamarie

Happy to follow along for another quarter- hoping I'll get a contract onto the board!


----------



## ValW

ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4

This one was just a little too tempting to pass up.  What do you think my chances are?


----------



## CCV

ValW said:


> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4
> 
> This one was just a little too tempting to pass up.  What do you think my chances are?


sweet deal...good luck on ROFR...direct points are so expensive at BCV that surely there is very little direct demand (giving you a good chance of clearing ROFR)


----------



## gisele2

ValW said:


> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4
> 
> This one was just a little too tempting to pass up.  What do you think my chances are?


Excellent I passed with the same price .


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Hi everyone!  Still waiting on my seller to return their documents.  Should have closed 12/17.  At what point do you pull the plug?  I already bought direct in the meantime


----------



## Sandisw

ddubaynavarro said:


> Hi everyone!  Still waiting on my seller to return their documents.  Should have closed 12/17.  At what point do you pull the plug? I already bought direct in the meantime



If it were me, and it wasn’t the perfect contract, I’d cancel and move on. I’d tell the broker or title company you’d give them 24 hours more and then request deposit back.


----------



## kacooke74

kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec- 403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24


----------



## ValW

kacooke74 said:


> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec- 403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24




Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## birchtree95

kacooke74 said:


> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec- 403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24


Wow!

Great price. It will be interesting to see if that makes it through as it it very loaded, and we all know that nearly ALL memberships are bloated with points at this time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ddubaynavarro said:


> Hi everyone!  Still waiting on my seller to return their documents.  Should have closed 12/17.  At what point do you pull the plug?  I already bought direct in the meantime



As in 12/17 is the date in the contract or the estimate you were given?  It's a weird time and things are closed or difficult to get notarized.    Is the broker hearing from them?


----------



## kelsey2020

We passed!!!!

kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5


----------



## ddubaynavarro

It has all types of banked points but i see other contracts with them too


KAT4DISNEY said:


> As in 12/17 is the date in the contract or the estimate you were given?  It's a weird time and things are closed or difficult to get notarized.    Is the broker hearing from them?


They haven't heard from them, either


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ddubaynavarro said:


> It has all types of banked points but i see other contracts with them too
> 
> They haven't heard from them, either



Holidays also really mess with things so you might wait a few more days to see if they hear anything since you're this far along.   You could always tell the broker you're setting a deadline of 48 hours or such for the sellers to return the paperwork if you're ambivalent about this contract and ok with moving on.


----------



## gskywalker

kacooke74 said:


> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec- 403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24



Good luck, hoping you have more luck then I did with BLT.  I would have loved this kind of contract except that I have stuck to February use years so far.  If you get this through maybe I will have to expand(plus wait for ROFR on our animal kingdom contract) what I look at.


----------



## Sheldon C.

Sheldon C---$165-$17826-100-VGF-Apr-28/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 10/23, passed 11/4


----------



## GenerationsDVC

GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29


----------



## MVPJEFF106

Well, we were just informed this  morning that our contract of $92 per point for SSR (200pts) was denied by Disney as they executed their ROFR.  Back to looking for another October Use year SSR Contract to negotiate...


----------



## gskywalker

MVPJEFF106 said:


> Well, we were just informed this  morning that our contract of $92 per point for SSR (200pts) was denied by Disney as they executed their ROFR.  Back to looking for another October Use year SSR Contract to negotiate...


Sorry to hear.  Always annoying if you are really happy with the deal.


----------



## poofyo101

Good friend of mine just had a poly bought back. 500 points at 128 per point

so they are 100% buying poly now.


----------



## ValW

And there went another one....

ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Just got our deposit refund email from Mason title, so Disney took our VGC contract.


----------



## mikekearneynd

mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF-sent 12/11 

This just passed today, so we're moving to close now.


----------



## SherylLC

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Just got our deposit refund email from Mason title, so Disney took our VGC contract.


Aw darn! Sorry to read this!


----------



## kacooke74

kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6 


We knew it was probably too good but took a chance. Now to find another one...


----------



## Atinsley22

Lots of updates and takens today! I hope you all find a good deal that Disney will accept!


----------



## Paul Stupin

I don’t have the exact closing costs (the DocuSign link expired), but my 120 point     VGF March UY contract for $155 per point just passed this morning. 139/2021 and then 120/22 and so on.
My apologies for not being able to use formatting tool!!


----------



## myth2001

myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6 

adjusted the total cost a bit with numbers from the contract


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5

No big surprises here...


----------



## I Run Long

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> No big surprises here...



Nice one!  Congrats!!


----------



## ymarx15

ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6


----------



## RanDIZ

poofyo101 said:


> Good friend of mine just had a poly bought back. 500 points at 128 per point
> 
> so they are 100% buying poly now.



I'll bet any POLY under $130 will be bought if direct is increasing to $250. Almost double the money to resell. No brainer.


----------



## moth72484

moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6 

Sad, but expected.


----------



## Paul Stupin

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> No big surprises here...


great price!


----------



## macman123

moth72484 said:


> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> Sad, but expected.



Sorry to hear, but as you say, as expected.........


----------



## jkmdds4osu

jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6


----------



## Paul Stupin

MVPJEFF106 said:


> Well, we were just informed this  morning that our contract of $92 per point for SSR (200pts) was denied by Disney as they executed their ROFR.  Back to looking for another October Use year SSR Contract to negotiate...


Have you thought about paying a little more to lessen your chances of being taken again?


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Check out the December 2020 Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR) from our sponsors over at DVC Resale Market!*


----------



## MVPJEFF106

Paul Stupin said:


> Have you thought about paying a little more to lessen your chances of being taken again?



Yes, we just signed a contract already last night (Same day as the previous ROFR by Disney) on another 200 points. This time we did $100/point, up from the $92/point.  Hopefully this time it passes!


----------



## whitters3

whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7

This is our first try at a DVC contract, so excited! We have made many offers only to be told it had multiple offers and so happy to have gotten this one. Now the anxious wait of ROFR!


----------



## CCV

whitters3 said:


> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7
> 
> This is our first try at a DVC contract, so excited! We have made many offers only to be told it had multiple offers and so happy to have gotten this one. Now the anxious wait of ROFR!


Good luck! My first purchase was back in November and it was an SSR contract at $97pp (seller paid closing and MF). Surprisingly mine passed ROFR whenever most everyone else was getting swiped at less than $100pp at that time. The optimistic view would have you believe first time buyers get some grace and they let it slide. The pessimistic view would look at the dozens of SSR contracts over the past quarter that have been taken (most at higher prices than yours). I'd think your odds are somewhere around 60% getting taken/40% on clearing ROFR...definitely keep an eye for other contracts as you very well could be on the search again


----------



## whitters3

CCV said:


> Good luck! My first purchase was back in November and it was an SSR contract at $97pp (seller paid closing and MF). Surprisingly mine passed ROFR whenever most everyone else was getting swiped at less than $100pp at that time. The optimistic view would have you believe first time buyers get some grace and they let it slide. The pessimistic view would look at the dozens of SSR contracts over the past quarter that have been taken (most at higher prices than yours). I'd think your odds are somewhere around 60% getting taken/40% on clearing ROFR...definitely keep an eye for other contracts as you very well could be on the search again


Thanks! I am not holding my breath it goes through but I really hope it does. I would hate to have to start all over again. Who knew this process would be so stressful?! I will go with the optimistic view of being a first timer and will take my 60/40 chances.


----------



## Paul Stupin

whitters3 said:


> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7
> 
> This is our first try at a DVC contract, so excited! We have made many offers only to be told it had multiple offers and so happy to have gotten this one. Now the anxious wait of ROFR!


For those Saratoga Springers out there, has any contract at this price actually passed ROFER recently?


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> For those Saratoga Springers out there, has any contract at this price actually passed ROFER recently?



I have offers on a few but all over $100 pending ROFR


----------



## whitters3

macman123 said:


> I have offers on a few but all over $100 pending ROFR


The seller was asking $95 so we just thought we would offer $90 thinking for sure they would counter but just accepted! I am kind of regretting it now actually and should have done the $95 or higher.


----------



## macman123

I have had ones where I have offered asking price but seller to pay closing etc.......


----------



## Eric Smith

Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7

Hopefully I formatted that right.  We're really hoping this passes ROFR.  We were planning to buy direct at the new Disneyland Tower, but started getting spooked by talk of how high the cost per point would be plus the increase to the 125 point blue card minimum.   This fit pretty well for us since our current contract has a March use year.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8

While not the lowball contract I was wishing I could get at the start of the pandemic, this contract fits everything I'm looking for. Out of the 23pts, 22pts are banked from UY2019 so my plan is to reallocate them into my current reservation so that frees up some of my UY2020 Poly points.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

whitters3 said:


> The seller was asking $95 so we just thought we would offer $90 thinking for sure they would counter but just accepted! I am kind of regretting it now actually and should have done the $95 or higher.



DVC has never taken all contracts under a certain price no matter what the brokers try to tell you on "offering to pass ROFR".  DVC will then suddenly take a contract higher than "will pass".  And on the same date 2 people will post almost identical transactions - 1 passing and the other not.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

CookieandOatmeal said:


> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8
> 
> While not the lowball contract I was wishing I could get at the start of the pandemic, this contract fits everything I'm looking for. Out of the 23pts, 22pts are banked from UY2019 so my plan is to reallocate them into my current reservation so that frees up some of my UY2020 Poly points.



I think aside from some outliers, I didn’t really see much decrease in prices as a result of the pandemic. I bought my Poly contract right before the pandemic, paid $137/pt for 100 points. I saw a few contracts of approximately that size go into the $120’s in that time, but generally, I feel like contracts held their values fairly well.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC has never taken all contracts under a certain price no matter what the brokers try to tell you on "offering to pass ROFR".  DVC will then suddenly take a contract higher than "will pass".  And on the same date 2 people will post almost identical transactions - 1 passing and the other not.


I’m sure that’s true, but, just from these boards, anecdotally, I don’t think I’ve seen a $90 SSR contract pass in months. Also, I’m not sure the brokers really care if a contract passes or not. They get their commission either way, plus another commission when the buyer moves on to another contract. So they make even more money!
Personally, if I had a lowball offer accepted, I would want the broker to communicate to me their opinion regarding the risk of not passing. I’d want to know their company’s recent sale prices for that particular resort, as well as which prices passed and which didn’t. If I were new to the process, I might not know where to research this on my own, and would appreciate the help.


----------



## Paul Stupin

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I think aside from some outliers, I didn’t really see much decrease in prices as a result of the pandemic. I bought my Poly contract right before the pandemic, paid $137/pt for 100 points. I saw a few contracts of approximately that size go into the $120’s in that time, but generally, I feel like contracts held their values fairly well.


I think you’re right. And, generally, I think the prices quoted here are probably way below average, because most of the posters are more savvy buyers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m sure that’s true, but, just from these boards, anecdotally, I don’t think I’ve seen a $90 SSR contract pass in months. Also, I’m not sure the brokers really care if a contract passes or not. They get their commission either way, plus another commission when the buyer moves on to another contract. So they make even more money!
> Personally, if I had a lowball offer accepted, I would want the broker to communicate to me their opinion regarding the risk of not passing. I’d want to know their company’s recent sale prices for that particular resort, as well as which prices passed and which didn’t. If I were new to the process, I might not know where to research this on my own, and would appreciate the help.



Brokers do get more money the higher the price.   And of course they should offer their best opinion because they are representing both sides of the transaction but by the same point - they are representing both sides of the transaction.  I have done transactions where the brokers told me I should offer more if I wanted "to be sure to pass ROFR".  

What my point was is that get the best deal you feel comfortable with because DVC has never taken everything back at an determinable point.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I think aside from some outliers, I didn’t really see much decrease in prices as a result of the pandemic. I bought my Poly contract right before the pandemic, paid $137/pt for 100 points. I saw a few contracts of approximately that size go into the $120’s in that time, but generally, I feel like contracts held their values fairly well.



I agree. The price I’m paying is a fair price I feel.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8 

2nd part of my plan, bought a lot more points than I planned for though.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8

We got the add-on bug after touring all the large villas while at WDW last week.  While we enjoyed the rooms at RIV we love BLT more.  We already have 735 Pts resale and direct at VGF, SSR, BWV, VGC, AKV.


----------



## Stitchescape

In the autumn we lost 2 Aug UY SSR contracts in ROFR one at $92/point and the next at $103/point. We’ve recently closed on our 3rd attempt which was $102/point and I have no idea why that made it through when the higher price point didn’t . I think you’ll need a good bit of pixie dust to get through ROFR even at SSR below $100/point at the moment, but there’s no harm in trying if you have the time. Good luck


----------



## I Run Long

Stitchescape said:


> In the autumn we lost 2 Aug UY SSR contracts in ROFR one at $92/point and the next at $103/point. We’ve recently closed on our 3rd attempt which was $102/point and I have no idea why that made it through when the higher price point didn’t . I think you’ll need a good bit of pixie dust to get through ROFR even at SSR below $100/point at the moment, but there’s no harm in trying if you have the time. Good luck



I agree with this.  We had 3 SSR taken at ROFR one at $97, $102 and $98.  Threw in the towel on SSR and thought let's try AKV since it seems to be passing.  Found one where the seller was asking $110/pt, I offered at $100/pt expecting them to counter but they accepted.  Lo and behold it passed.  We're very happy but it was frustrating with SSR since we kept losing on the exchange rate (we're Cdn), for all the deposits made on each offer.  Glad to finally have a contract we're happy with.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8
> 
> We got the add-on bug after touring all the large villas while at WDW last week.  While we enjoyed the rooms at RIV we love BLT more.  We already have 735 Pts resale and direct at VGF, SSR, BWV, VGC, AKV.


Good for you.  I looked at this one, planned to make an offer, but was waiting on our AKV ROFR.  Hoping Disney lets us know soon so that we can move onto another offer(doubt very highly our AKV is going to pass, $92 a point)


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Good for you.  I looked at this one, planned to make an offer, but was waiting on our AKV ROFR.  Hoping Disney lets us know soon so that we can moving onto another offer(doubt very highly our AKV is going to pass, $92 a point)


Fingers crossed it passes for you. We love AKV especially for resort only stays.


----------



## Paul Stupin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Brokers do get more money the higher the price.   And of course they should offer their best opinion because they are representing both sides of the transaction but by the same point - they are representing both sides of the transaction.  I have done transactions where the brokers told me I should offer more if I wanted "to be sure to pass ROFR".
> 
> What my point was is that get the best deal you feel comfortable with because DVC has never taken everything back at an determinable point.


Yes, brokers of course make more money the higher the price, but they make more by selling two contracts instead of one, even if one of the buyers is Disney.

And, though Disney has never taken everything back at a determinable point, you can get a pretty good idea of what is high probability on these boards, no? And it looks to me like one of the highest is SSR in the low 90s. My personal opinion is that so many of the SSR points are being used at 7 months elsewhere that it’s de-valueing the other resorts, and hurting direct sales.


----------



## gskywalker

I Run Long said:


> I agree with this.  We had 3 SSR taken at ROFR one at $97, $102 and $98.  Threw in the towel on SSR and thought let's try AKV since it seems to be passing.  Found one where the seller was asking $110/pt, I offered at $100/pt expecting them to counter but they accepted.  Lo and behold it passed.  We're very happy but it was frustrating with SSR since we kept losing on the exchange rate (we're Cdn), for all the deposits made on each offer.  Glad to finally have a contract we're happy with.


Hopefully this Canadian can have similar luck to you with an AKV deal.  After the 2nd BLT contract was taken on ROFR we got a US$ credit card.  No fee, so figured it was worth it.  the 3rd BLT taken, would have cost us about $30 in FX losses.  We got lucky so far as it only cost us $6 in FX losses on the first 2 deposits getting charged and refunded.  Now that we have the US$ card we won't have to worry about that.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> Fingers crossed it passes for you. We love AKV especially for resort only stays.


Thanks, didn't realize we would love it so much until we went there last week. I bought the contract resort unseen because the price was too good not to try at least.  I loved that we could see the animals when we want, resort was beautiful and the hot tubs were covered in trees which was nice too.


----------



## myth2001

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8
> 
> We got the add-on bug after touring all the large villas while at WDW last week.  While we enjoyed the rooms at RIV we love BLT more.  We already have 735 Pts resale and direct at VGF, SSR, BWV, VGC, AKV.



Curious which resale market is this contract listed at? If it is ok to share?


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8
> 
> We got the add-on bug after touring all the large villas while at WDW last week.  While we enjoyed the rooms at RIV we love BLT more.  We already have 735 Pts resale and direct at VGF, SSR, BWV, VGC, AKV.



I can't imagine the dues for 735pts plus now the 150!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Paul Stupin said:


> My personal opinion is that so many of the SSR points are being used at 7 months elsewhere that it’s de-valueing the other resorts, and hurting direct sales.



Since they can't be used elsewhere during the 11-7 month window and 7 month is a trade that is valued by owners of other resorts I don't know that SSR actually devalues DVC.  This is a flexible point system and it's well outlined that the home priority is 11-7 months.  After that its up for grabs to anyone.  Booking a timeshare has trade offs with hotels and one is the booking windows that will allow you to best get what you prefer.


----------



## princesscinderella

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I can't imagine the dues for 735pts plus now the 150!


I have them auto drafted monthly so it’s not a big hit right after the holidays.  It was approx $4700 this year but usually $5200.  Our 3 night trip in a bwv grand villa would have been more than our dues so I consider all the 500 points I had left to use were bonus.  We like the bigger rooms now that the kids are older.  Our soon to be 16 yr old son is already asking if he can bring his girlfriend in the future so how we use our membership is evolving.


----------



## poofyo101

guess they are back at working at a snails pace.


----------



## RanDIZ

poofyo101 said:


> guess they are back at working at a snails pace.



Yeah I was thinking the same. Mine was sent to ROFR 12-16.


----------



## poofyo101

RanDIZ said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same. Mine was sent to ROFR 12-16.


Yeah feels like eternity just waiting. Especially with no updates basically everyday except TAKEN


----------



## gskywalker

Well makes me feel better about dec22 not having news for me yet.


----------



## Atinsley22

gskywalker said:


> Well makes me feel better about dec22 not having news for me yet.


We are dec 22 too and the wait is torture. I was really hoping to hear this week.


----------



## moth72484

Back at it again...

moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

poofyo101 said:


> guess they are back at working at a snails pace.


Yup! Been waiting since 11/24. Hoping to hear back by February.


----------



## poofyo101

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Yup! Been waiting since 11/24. Hoping to hear back by February.


thats not normal.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

poofyo101 said:


> thats not normal.


I was told it could take 6 weeks. With the holidays and that week they took off to send out the dues statements, I figured 6 weeks would be lucky.


----------



## Atinsley22

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> I was told it could take 6 weeks. With the holidays and that week they took off to send out the dues statements, I figured 6 weeks would be lucky.


To close or for ROFR? We were told ROFR was running about 2 weeks on 12/22 but holidays and such....then another 4 weeks to close.

edited to add: our contract states we’ll close on or before 2/1/21


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Atinsley22 said:


> To close or for ROFR? We were told ROFR was running about 2 weeks on 12/22 but holidays and such....then another 4 weeks to close.
> 
> edited to add: our contract states we’ll close on or before 2/1/21


ROFR. I reached out to the title company on the December 30th and they were still waiting to hear back from DVC.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> ROFR. I reached out to the title company on the December 30th and they were still waiting to hear back from DVC.


For what it's worth, my contract was submitted to Disney on the 30th, and I just heard back today that it was taken.


----------



## RanDIZ

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> For what it's worth, my contract was submitted to Disney on the 30th, and I just heard back today that it was taken.



A couple posts on prior pages also said they heard back. They were sent 12-10, 12-11, 12-16. Both passed and taken.


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5


----------



## poofyo101

only telling people when they are taking. DVC games are annoying.


----------



## pinkxray

I am still waiting. 12/15.  If I need to wait to have it pass, I’ll wait.
Really wish I could pass and get my points. I will book a trip the second I have them if I pass.


----------



## ccv_fam

moth72484 said:


> Back at it again...
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7


That's a really good deal if it passes


----------



## The Jackal

ccv_fam said:


> That's a really good deal if it passes


With 300 points of dues already paid for and the price, I would think DVC would consider this a prime contract to ROFR. I’m not saying it’s going to happen, but DVC has taken higher cost per point than this. No one knows why they take certain contracts and not others.  I hope they pass on it.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8


----------



## ValW

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8



So sorry.  I have one sent to ROFR on 12/19 - same price/resort - and I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

ValW said:


> So sorry.  I have one sent to ROFR on 12/19 - same price/resort - and I still haven't heard anything.



What was the banked point situation on your contract?

I'm beginning to think that Disney will be implementing FROR on fairly priced contracts with heavily banked points vs letting them go in the past.  When you think about it....with all the heavy loaded contracts due to COVID-19, Disney is not only getting points on the cheap and resell them at a significant profit but they are taking a massive amount of points out of the system in 21/22 .  This actually helps existing members and Disney with availability given the nightmare of a situation that is COVID and loaded contracts.  Heck, Disney might want to move those rooms from DVC point inventory to Disney cash inventory.

I can also see Disney not wanting people like me to get in essence a "free stay" (due to the banked points) with a retail value in the thousands.  They probably figure that someone that is buying a loaded contract already has their mind made to go to Disney in the next 12 months...so if I'm Disney...I'm thinking....let me take these points, resell them at a massive profit, eliminate from the system the banked points and force the buyer to go fetch me another good deal...or pay a higher price....and maybe even cash.

It's working...because I already told my family that we were well on our way to become DVC members.  Daughters were stoked, and now they're sad.  I feel now obligated to get us to Disney somehow someway within the next 12 months, but don't want to pay cash / rent anymore.  I'm even pondering buying 125 direct....which Disney would LOVE as their "evil" plan worked to perfection.

I'm now scouting for international sellers in hope that Disney stays away from those.

I'm even trying to convince myself to buy Riviera....just can't pull the trigger given immediate devaluation and resale restrictions.   CCV really expensive right now...and the availability issue scares me.


----------



## ValW

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> What was the banked point situation on your contract?



Aug UY with 337 for 2020 and 220 for 2021 and beyond.  I just had a 270 pt BWV contract taken - it only had 122 points for 2021, but it was priced at $110 pp.  

I had 2 BLT contracts taken and I now have one in ROFR that's $5 pp cheaper, but it's an international seller, so hoping Disney doesn't want it.


----------



## RanDIZ

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> What was the banked point situation on your contract?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Disney will be implementing FROR on fairly priced contracts with heavily banked points vs letting them go in the past.  When you think about it....with all the heavy loaded contracts due to COVID-19, Disney is not only getting points on the cheap and resell them at a significant profit but they are taking a massive amount of points out of the system in 21/22 .  This actually helps existing members and Disney with availability given the nightmare of a situation that is COVID and loaded contracts.  Heck, Disney might want to move those rooms from DVC point inventory to Disney cash inventory.
> 
> I can also see Disney not wanting people like me to get in essence a "free stay" (due to the banked points) with a retail value in the thousands.  They probably figure that someone that is buying a loaded contract already has their mind made to go to Disney in the next 12 months...so if I'm Disney...I'm thinking....let me take these points, resell them at a massive profit, eliminate from the system the banked points and force the buyer to go fetch me another good deal...or pay a higher price....and maybe even cash.
> 
> It's working...because I already told my family that we were well on our way to become DVC members.  Daughters were stoked, and now they're sad.  I feel now obligated to get us to Disney somehow someway within the next 12 months, but don't want to pay cash / rent anymore.  I'm even pondering buying 125 direct....which Disney would LOVE as their "evil" plan worked to perfection.
> 
> I'm now scouting for international sellers in hope that Disney stays away from those.
> 
> I'm even trying to convince myself to buy Riviera....just can't pull the trigger given immediate devaluation and resale restrictions.   CCV really expensive right now...and the availability issue scares me.



It’s a shame, that’s a good price you had. You gotta think, Disney is going to flip that for $210 direct. That’s almost 100%. Plus you're right about loaded contracts. There’s plenty of them out there. The end game is clear. Get everyone to buy direct. It’s going to take awhile but that’s where DVC is headed. Disney makes nothing if contracts bounce around on the resale market. Yes it’s an “evil” plan.


----------



## princesscinderella

ValW said:


> Aug UY with 337 for 2020 and 220 for 2021 and beyond.  I just had a 270 pt BWV contract taken - it only had 122 points for 2021, but it was priced at $110 pp.
> 
> I had 2 BLT contracts taken and I now have one in ROFR that's $5 pp cheaper, but it's an international seller, so hoping Disney doesn't want it.


I have purchased from an international seller in the past just make sure the title company holds the firpta tax in escrow.  My sellers had applied for an exemption but the US gov denied it so about a year later I got the bill for the tax instead.  Luckily the title company was able to get the sellers to pay it, otherwise I would have been stuck with the bill.


----------



## gskywalker

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> What was the banked point situation on your contract?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Disney will be implementing FROR on fairly priced contracts with heavily banked points vs letting them go in the past.  When you think about it....with all the heavy loaded contracts due to COVID-19, Disney is not only getting points on the cheap and resell them at a significant profit but they are taking a massive amount of points out of the system in 21/22 .  This actually helps existing members and Disney with availability given the nightmare of a situation that is COVID and loaded contracts.  Heck, Disney might want to move those rooms from DVC point inventory to Disney cash inventory.
> 
> I can also see Disney not wanting people like me to get in essence a "free stay" (due to the banked points) with a retail value in the thousands.  They probably figure that someone that is buying a loaded contract already has their mind made to go to Disney in the next 12 months...so if I'm Disney...I'm thinking....let me take these points, resell them at a massive profit, eliminate from the system the banked points and force the buyer to go fetch me another good deal...or pay a higher price....and maybe even cash.
> 
> It's working...because I already told my family that we were well on our way to become DVC members.  Daughters were stoked, and now they're sad.  I feel now obligated to get us to Disney somehow someway within the next 12 months, but don't want to pay cash / rent anymore.  I'm even pondering buying 125 direct....which Disney wou 7ld LOVE as their "evil" plan worked to perfection.
> 
> I'm now scouting for international sellers in hope that Disney stays away from those.
> 
> I'm even trying to convince myself to buy Riviera....just can't pull the trigger given immediate devaluation and resale restrictions.   CCV really expensive right now...and the availability issue scares me.


I actually was thinking thinking the same thing about international sellers.  Can you please advise if there is a secret to getting those contacts to save me some time.  I found one site which shows international seller without having to enter each individual contact, otherwise I haven't seen an easy way to find them.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> I have purchased from an international seller in the past just make sure the title company holds the firpta tax in escrow.  My sellers had applied for an exemption but the US gov denied it so about a year later I got the bill for the tax instead.  Luckily the title company was able to get the sellers to pay it, otherwise I would have been stuck with the bill.


I am confused, how can a person deny paying the tax bill if it is automatically taken from the sale price??


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

gskywalker said:


> I actually was thinking thinking the same thing about international sellers.  Can you please advise if there is a secret to getting those contacts to save me some time.  I found one site which shows international seller without having to enter each individual contact, otherwise I haven't seen an easy way to find them.


In my crazy surfing for contracts the past 2 weeks, I came across ONE site that you can filter for international seller; all others you had to go into the individual contract and some didn't even include it there.  I'll see if I can backtrack and run into the site again.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> I am confused, how can a person deny paying the tax bill if it is automatically taken from the sale price??


It wasn’t taken from them at closing because they had applied for a waiver of the tax instead.  I think the reason they thought they would get the taxes waived was due a loss in their end on the sale of the contract.  Uncle Sam still wanted it’s money.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> It wasn’t taken from them at closing because they had applied for a waiver of the tax instead.  I think the reason they thought they would get the taxes waived was due a loss in their end on the sale of the contract.  Uncle Sam still wanted it’s money.


Except the idea is that the taxes are collected for any profit gained.  If there is no profit it can be collected from seller let alone the buyer.  It's Crazy they would try to get it from you.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Except the idea is that the taxes are collected for any profit gained.  If there is no profit it can be collected from seller let alone the buyer.  It's Crazy they would try to get it from you.


 I just looked it up on the irs website and it says this:


disposition means “disposition” for any purpose of the Internal Revenue Code. This includes but is not limited to a sale or exchange, liquidation, redemption, gift, transfers, etc. Persons purchasing U.S. real property interests (transferees) from foreign persons, certain purchasers' agents, and settlement officers are required to withhold 15% (10% for dispositions before February 17, 2016) of the amount realized on the disposition (special rules for foreign corporations).
In most cases, the transferee/buyer is the withholding agent. If you are the transferee/buyer, you must find out if the transferor is a foreign person. If the transferor is a foreign person and you fail to withhold, you may be held liable for the tax. For cases in which a U.S. business entity such as a corporation or partnership disposes of a U.S. real property interest, the business entity itself is the withholding agent.

I as US buyer was responsible for the withholding of the tax and since it wasn’t paid at closing they sent me the bill.  So just make sure if you are buying international contracts this is addressed in your closing.  I was not aware of the in and outs at the time and we bought in 2015 when the amount was 10%, now it’s 15%.  I’d hate for anyone to get stuck with the bill.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> I just looked it up on the irs website and it says this:
> 
> 
> disposition means “disposition” for any purpose of the Internal Revenue Code. This includes but is not limited to a sale or exchange, liquidation, redemption, gift, transfers, etc. Persons purchasing U.S. real property interests (transferees) from foreign persons, certain purchasers' agents, and settlement officers are required to withhold 15% (10% for dispositions before February 17, 2016) of the amount realized on the disposition (special rules for foreign corporations).
> In most cases, the transferee/buyer is the withholding agent. If you are the transferee/buyer, you must find out if the transferor is a foreign person. If the transferor is a foreign person and you fail to withhold, you may be held liable for the tax. For cases in which a U.S. business entity such as a corporation or partnership disposes of a U.S. real property interest, the business entity itself is the withholding agent.
> 
> I as US buyer was responsible for the withholding of the tax and since it wasn’t paid at closing they sent me the bill.  So just make sure if you are buying international contracts this is addressed in your closing.  I was not aware of the in and outs at the time and we bought in 2015 when the amount was 10%, now it’s 15%.  I’d hate for anyone to get stuck with the bill.


To correct above, it was supposed to say can't charge you for it as opposed to can.  It won't be a problem for me as I am an international.  If I lose my AKV contract then it will be 4 contracts in a row that Disney has taken from me so I like the idea of finding an international seller to prevent Disney from taking it.  Same as I am considering buying aulani so that Disney won't take it


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> To correct above, it was supposed to say can't charge you for it as opposed to can.  It won't be a problem for me as I am an international.  If I lose my AKV contract then it will be 4 contracts in a row that Disney has taken from me so I like the idea of finding an international seller to prevent Disney from taking it.  Same as I am considering buying aulani so that Disney won't take it


I copy and pasted that information directly from the IRS website so I don’t know what you are correcting.  I have a hard time believing that the information on there is incorrect.  

I hope you are able to get your next deal through that’s so much time to be stuck in the ROFR loop only to have it taken from you.


----------



## pangyal

Eric Smith said:


> Eric Smith---$227-$22700-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7
> 
> Hopefully I formatted that right.  We're really hoping this passes ROFR.  We were planning to buy direct at the new Disneyland Tower, but started getting spooked by talk of how high the cost per point would be plus the increase to the 125 point blue card minimum.   This fit pretty well for us since our current contract has a March use year.



Can you include all extra fees and closing costs please?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> I copy and pasted that information directly from the IRS website so I don’t know what you are correcting.  I have a hard time believing that the information on there is incorrect.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your next deal through that’s so much time to be stuck in the ROFR loop only to have it taken from you.


Sorry, I was correcting my own message not yours.  I sometimes miss what autoswype types.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

gskywalker said:


> To correct above, it was supposed to say can't charge you for it as opposed to can.  It won't be a problem for me as I am an international.  If I lose my AKV contract then it will be 4 contracts in a row that Disney has taken from me so I like the idea of finding an international seller to prevent Disney from taking it.  Same as I am considering buying aulani so that Disney won't take it


4 in a row?  Man....I wonder if Disney is going FROR crazy and brokers are not picking it up since the volume is split across so many of them.


----------



## Kickstart

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> What was the banked point situation on your contract?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Disney will be implementing FROR on fairly priced contracts with heavily banked points vs letting them go in the past.  When you think about it....with all the heavy loaded contracts due to COVID-19, Disney is not only getting points on the cheap and resell them at a significant profit but they are taking a massive amount of points out of the system in 21/22 .  This actually helps existing members and Disney with availability given the nightmare of a situation that is COVID and loaded contracts.  Heck, Disney might want to move those rooms from DVC point inventory to Disney cash inventory.
> 
> ...



I was also wondering the same thing. DVC must be concerned about the excess points in the system.  There could be a very real probability of members not being able to book rooms, even at +7 months for their home resort or at the 7 month mark for non-home resorts. 

I'm new to DVC, but from what I've read/heard it seems like there was always enough "play" in the system that you could find somewhere to stay at the 7 month mark (i.e. you can always find a rooms at SRS).  I wonder if during the 2021 UY's some members will be unable to book a useable vacation at the 7 month mark (or earlier at their home resort)... maybe they can find a rooms here and there, but not practical unless you can string them together, effectively forcing members into breakage.


----------



## shawy1269

Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7


----------



## gskywalker

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> 4 in a row?  Man....I wonder if Disney is going FROR crazy and brokers are not picking it up since the volume is split across so many of them.


Haven't heard on the 4th one yet.  The first 3 were BLT, the one I am waiting on is AKV, $92, 270 points, full 21 and beyond points.  Hoping to get lucky that it passes but I would bet against it.  No one has gotten this low of a price (on the dis list at least) other than during the no ROFR time.  Otherwise I am hoping that maybe they don't like that it is 5 contracts (5 contact in one sale) for some reason, maybe it's a lot of extra paperwork??  I can hope at least


----------



## shawy1269

shawy1269 said:


> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7




I am paying MF for 21 and the 98 points from 20. There are 100 banked points from 19 expiring 5/31 that I intend to rent out and put toward the loan. Hoping for a quick closing to be able to do that!


----------



## Atinsley22

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> What was the banked point situation on your contract?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Disney will be implementing FROR on fairly priced contracts with heavily banked points vs letting them go in the past.  When you think about it....with all the heavy loaded contracts due to COVID-19, Disney is not only getting points on the cheap and resell them at a significant profit but they are taking a massive amount of points out of the system in 21/22 .  This actually helps existing members and Disney with availability given the nightmare of a situation that is COVID and loaded contracts.  Heck, Disney might want to move those rooms from DVC point inventory to Disney cash inventory.
> 
> I can also see Disney not wanting people like me to get in essence a "free stay" (due to the banked points) with a retail value in the thousands.  They probably figure that someone that is buying a loaded contract already has their mind made to go to Disney in the next 12 months...so if I'm Disney...I'm thinking....let me take these points, resell them at a massive profit, eliminate from the system the banked points and force the buyer to go fetch me another good deal...or pay a higher price....and maybe even cash.
> 
> It's working...because I already told my family that we were well on our way to become DVC members.  Daughters were stoked, and now they're sad.  I feel now obligated to get us to Disney somehow someway within the next 12 months, but don't want to pay cash / rent anymore.  I'm even pondering buying 125 direct....which Disney would LOVE as their "evil" plan worked to perfection.
> 
> I'm now scouting for international sellers in hope that Disney stays away from those.
> 
> I'm even trying to convince myself to buy Riviera....just can't pull the trigger given immediate devaluation and resale restrictions.   CCV really expensive right now...and the availability issue scares me.


I had not considered this but it makes absolute sense. The 160 pt contract we are waiting on has 259 2020 points but from this thread it appears we paid ($115 AKV) a little more than necessary hopefully that’ll save us.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

Atinsley22 said:


> I had not considered this but it makes absolute sense. The 160 pt contract we are waiting on has 259 2020 points but from this thread it appears we paid ($115 AKV) a little more than necessary hopefully that’ll save us.


Im hoping that my BWV contract now goes through since it is an international seller.  I was then looking to add on about 100 - 150.  Might do that with a stripped contract to try and avoid ROFR.  As much as I would like 2 loaded contracts...even if I get them...thinking it will be tough to book this year.


----------



## Eric Smith

pangyal said:


> Can you include all extra fees and closing costs please?


Fixed


----------



## Ginamarie

Just bid on a Riviera resale contract- we fell in love with Riviera after doing the DVC Tour. It’s an international seller- crossing my fingers that he accepts the offer!


----------



## DerekDeBoer

”You are not the first to pass this way. Nor shall you be the last....” – Maelstrom


Greetings everyone!  It's Derek with the DVC Resale Market and what a perfect quote as we look forward to helping so many more families in 2021 pass ROFR!  Congrats to the following 34 great families that passed ROFR with us in the last week - what a great way to start a brand new year.  Big thanks again to everyone out there for a truly incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical and reach out to us with any questions 


MIX, TATMAN , MENDOZA-FABIANI, HARVEY, SIEBERT, YII, BENT, TUREK, STUPIN, WECKMAN, PIGGOTT, CARLSON, GONZALEZ, KEARBEY, GREEN, PAWELA, WEIGHT, TOEBES, TAYLOR, DELISLE, NEVEIL, AMICO, ANDERSON, GREEN, CALLAWAY, MORALES, TSE, KAZMER, THURSTON, PIROLI, LABRANCHE & THUNHOLM


----------



## pkrieger2287

DerekDeBoer said:


> ”You are not the first to pass this way. Nor shall you be the last....” – Maelstrom
> 
> 
> Greetings everyone!  It's Derek with the DVC Resale Market and what a perfect quote as we look forward to helping so many more families in 2021 pass ROFR!  Congrats to the following 34 great families that passed ROFR with us in the last week - what a great way to start a brand new year.  Big thanks again to everyone out there for a truly incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical and reach out to us with any questions
> 
> 
> MIX, TATMAN , MENDOZA-FABIANI, HARVEY, SIEBERT, YII, BENT, TUREK, STUPIN, WECKMAN, PIGGOTT, CARLSON, GONZALEZ, KEARBEY, GREEN, PAWELA, WEIGHT, TOEBES, TAYLOR, DELISLE, NEVEIL, AMICO, ANDERSON, GREEN, CALLAWAY, MORALES, TSE, KAZMER, THURSTON, PIROLI, LABRANCHE & THUNHOLM



Congrats to all the new owners and those adding more points!


----------



## Jkramer79

Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Sell paying 2020 due- sent 1/11


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> Just bid on a Riviera resale contract- we fell in love with Riviera after doing the DVC Tour. It’s an international seller- crossing my fingers that he accepts the offer!


Wow another one?  Good luck.  How did you find that its an international seller?  I was looking the other day and I only found one site that makes it easy to find out, all the rest you have to pull up each individual contract and see whether it mentions it.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> Wow another one?  Good luck.  How did you find that its an international seller?  I was looking the other day and I only found one site that makes it easy to find out, all the rest you have to pull up each individual contract and see whether it mentions it.



I had no idea it was an international seller. This morning, the agent emailed me to let me know that he received my offer and that the seller is international so some additional forms will be needed for tax purposes. I confirmed that we were ok with that and he submitted the offer.

checking my email 20 times an hour now to see if the seller responds to the offer- lol.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I had no idea it was an international seller. This morning, the agent emailed me to let me know that he received my offer and that the seller is international so some additional forms will be needed for tax purposes. I confirmed that we were ok with that and he submitted the offer.
> 
> checking my email 20 times an hour now to see if the seller responds to the offer- lol.


Usually the great part would be that Disney won't ROFR it but in the case of Riviera of course it won't matter because they won't take it. Its why I tried to see if I could find out which ones are international so I could stop Disney taking all of my contracts. I put in another offer last night for Aulani but with Magical Express being cut I think I am going to say no to it or future deals.  Might look at a resale Sheraton time share instead if I am going to be forced to rent a van every time I go to Disney.  Much cheaper and awesome rooms and facilities (Sheraton Vistana Villeges).


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> Usually the great part would be that Disney won't ROFR it but in the case of Riviera of course it won't matter because they won't take it. Its why I tried to see if I could find out which ones are international so I could stop Disney taking all of my contracts. I put in another offer last night for Aulani but with Magical Express being cut I think I am going to say no to it or future deals.  Might look at a resale Sheraton time share instead if I am going to be forced to rent a van every time I go to Disney.  Much cheaper and awesome rooms and facilities (Sheraton Vistana Villeges).



I don’t blame you.
Aulani points can be a good deal.  I would have considered that next but my mom was really excited about Riviera and this contract would be split between her, myself and my sister. I do like the idea of owning something from “DVC 2.”

the ME stuff is crummy. We use it anytime we fly. We saw the article while we were sitting in the lobby waiting for the ME to pick us up, so it was pretty meta.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I don’t blame you.
> Aulani points can be a good deal.  I would have considered that next but my mom was really excited about Riviera and this contract would be split between her, myself and my sister. I do like the idea of owning something from “DVC 2.”
> 
> the ME stuff is crummy. We use it anytime we fly. We saw the article while we were sitting in the lobby waiting for the ME to pick us up, so it was pretty meta.


Scratch the Sheraton Timeshare idea, I just did a comparison and the maintenance fees are more than the price of staying there through Expedia for the exact same week.  I will just book to stay there instead.  $1220 all in for a week in May for a 2 bedroom.....and Disney can't even give me magical express to make up the difference compared to the exact same stay at Disney's cheapest 2bedroom, OKW for $5244 using the annual pass discounted room.  4k more for.....??????


----------



## twinmom108

twinmom108 said:


> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18


I've seen a couple contracts sent to ROFR after our date (one was sent 12/30) and already have their reply back from Disney.  I did call the title company today to check on it, but Disney hasn't returned their decision yet.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## Atinsley22

gskywalker said:


> Haven't heard on the 4th one yet.  The first 3 were BLT, the one I am waiting on is AKV, $92, 270 points, full 21 and beyond points.  Hoping to get lucky that it passes but I would bet against it.  No one has gotten this low of a price (on the dis list at least) other than during the no ROFR time.  Otherwise I am hoping that maybe they don't like that it is 5 contracts (5 contact in one sale) for some reason, maybe it's a lot of extra paperwork??  I can hope at least


This is a great deal and the 5 contracts is awesome if it passes 


twinmom108 said:


> I've seen a couple contracts sent to ROFR after our date (one was sent 12/30) and already have their reply back from Disney.  I did call the title company today to check on it, but Disney hasn't returned their decision yet.  Hopefully soon.



Ours too, I checked in over the weekend and they’ve not heard from Disney yet either. Our was sent 12/22


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3 

We sold our points 2 years ago and miss the 1BR and 2BR rooms at this point (did cash reservations in regular rooms twice). Fingers crossed Disney has no interest in AKV!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

twinmom108 said:


> I've seen a couple contracts sent to ROFR after our date (one was sent 12/30) and already have their reply back from Disney.  I did call the title company today to check on it, but Disney hasn't returned their decision yet.  Hopefully soon.


I'm surprised by that as well. I sent a VB contract for ROFR on 11/24 and still haven't heard back from Disney. I figured HHI and VB were put on the back burner since they are off WDW property. Seeing some HHI ones already come back that were sent after me kinda annoyed me since mine was sent so long ago with no decision.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> Usually the great part would be that Disney won't ROFR it but in the case of Riviera of course it won't matter because they won't take it. Its why I tried to see if I could find out which ones are international so I could stop Disney taking all of my contracts. I put in another offer last night for Aulani but with Magical Express being cut I think I am going to say no to it or future deals.  Might look at a resale Sheraton time share instead if I am going to be forced to rent a van every time I go to Disney.  Much cheaper and awesome rooms and facilities (Sheraton Vistana Villeges).


Aren’t the Sheraton time shares next to impossible to get rid of? Also, just FYI, Magical Express is not offered at Aulani.


----------



## twinmom108

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> I'm surprised by that as well. I sent a VB contract for ROFR on 11/24 and still haven't heard back from Disney. I figured HHI and VB were put on the back burner since they are off WDW property. Seeing some HHI ones already come back that were sent after me kinda annoyed me since mine was sent so long ago with no decision.


Our date sent was 2/18.  Yours sent on 11/24  was 3 weeks before ours.  Have you called to check on?  Seems excessively long time.


----------



## smisale

smisale---$95-$18100-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 185/22- sent 9/30, passed 11/5


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> Aren’t the Sheraton time shares next to impossible to get rid of? Also, just FYI, Magical Express is not offered at Aulani.


Yes they are hence the cost to buy the resale was $0, just had to pay closing and take it over.  Even with no cost for the contract it doesn't financially sense to purchase, I can get the same week for a lower cost through expedia than the dues on the timeshare contract.  I just looked at it because the resort is great.  So we will instead just book a stay there/try other condos moving forward as opposed to buying more DVC or staying onsite.

As for Aulani, thanks for letting me know.  I had checked that but really it wasn't a big deal because we would want a rental to go to Pearl Harbor, a plantation, grocery store, etc. anyway.  Different type of trip than Disney world.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

I've been watching small (100pts or less) BLT contracts still and am really surprised at the pricing on most of them. Seems like they are all listed pretty high right out of the gate.


----------



## Ginamarie

CookieandOatmeal said:


> I've been watching small (100pts or less) BLT contracts still and am really surprised at the pricing on most of them. Seems like they are all listed pretty high right out of the gate.


All of the resorts will be priced higher for small contracts. They’re easier to unload and in higher demand. The larger the contract, the better a deal (per point) you can usually do.


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12 

Excited to expand my ownership! I'll be getting a full allotment of points just in time for my son's 2nd birthday!


----------



## pinkxray

Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12

(Updated contract details, didn’t have 30 banked points)

Passed!!! 
So excited!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Ginamarie said:


> All of the resorts will be priced higher for small contracts. They’re easier to unload and in higher demand. The larger the contract, the better a deal (per point) you can usually do.



No I know that. Just surprised by how much higher they are compared to even a couple of months ago.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Ginamarie said:


> Just bid on a Riviera resale contract- we fell in love with Riviera after doing the DVC Tour. It’s an international seller- crossing my fingers that he accepts the offer!


I bid on an international seller’s RIV contract recently as well (and was also told by the agent upon offering that they were int’l)... so your offer is making me very curious! The seller I worked with ended up saying they don’t want to sell (which was obvious by their asking price for the largest resale contract to date!!). That was days ago, and their listing is still up with 2 different brokers! Have you gotten a response? I hope you have better luck than I did!!


----------



## Ginamarie

HappyDisneyWife said:


> I bid on an international seller’s RIV contract recently as well (and was also told by the agent upon offering that they were int’l)... so your offer is making me very curious! The seller I worked with ended up saying they don’t want to sell (which was obvious by their asking price for the largest resale contract to date!!). That was days ago, and their listing is still up with 2 different brokers! Have you gotten a response? I hope you have better luck than I did!!


I bet it’s the same one!!
Is he listed at $145-146/point? 450 points?

We are now considering buying direct instead (no restrictions that way). It will be his loss!!
If you want more details PM me!


----------



## pangyal

twinmom108 said:


> I've seen a couple contracts sent to ROFR after our date (one was sent 12/30) and already have their reply back from Disney.  I did call the title company today to check on it, but Disney hasn't returned their decision yet.  Hopefully soon.


I have one in that was sent on 12/17 and haven’t heard anything either. I think that the holidays did a real number on their workflow!


----------



## TXN4Disney

TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30 Taken 1/7

Not wholly unexpected, but disappointed for sure. Back to search more listings!


----------



## RanDIZ

pinkxray said:


> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> (Updated contract details, didn’t have 30 banked points)
> 
> Passed!!!
> So excited!



Guess they’re inching toward end of Dec. Mine was sent 12-16. There’s also been a bunch taken that were sent after mine. Guess there’s no method to their madness.


----------



## gskywalker

TXN4Disney said:


> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30 Taken 1/7
> 
> Not wholly unexpected, but disappointed for sure. Back to search more listings!


 I know they have been taking almost all of the BLT contracts but I am still surprised they took this one.  The price isn't that low and it didn't even have all of this years points.  Sorry you lost it.  Wow they took it quickly though.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> I bet it’s the same one!!
> Is he listed at $145-146/point? 450 points?
> 
> We are now considering buying direct instead (no restrictions that way). It will be his loss!!
> If you want more details PM me!


We just bought some points direct. Inventory is very very low out there, especially for our UY. Granted, it’s pricey,  and we’ve always previously bought resale, but the ease and convenience are great. I’d say it was about 5 or 6 hours from the time I called DVC to make the purchase to the time they were loaded into our account on the website. Wow. Our digital white card changed immediately to blue, which was nice! Though it’s not particularly logical, or practical either, I started to feel that we were missing some of the magic without the blue card.


----------



## princesscinderella

TXN4Disney said:


> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30 Taken 1/7
> 
> Not wholly unexpected, but disappointed for sure. Back to search more listings!


This makes me nervous for my 150pt BLT sent on the 8th


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Ginamarie said:


> I bet it’s the same one!!
> Is he listed at $145-146/point? 450 points?
> 
> We are now considering buying direct instead (no restrictions that way). It will be his loss!!
> If you want more details PM me!


Yes! That’s the one! It was the first ever Aug UY resale (that I’ve seen), and I was pretty stoked. But alas, they aren’t really budging on that crazy price.

Had we entertained the thought of that many points back during the summer incentive, I would’ve purchased direct for sure!! Good luck to you in whatever you decide!


----------



## Mouse511

Mouse511---$150-$15630-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12

We have been looking for small BLT Oct contract for a long time, decided to go different use year, plus didn't want/need 2021 points.


----------



## CLE2WDW

TXN4Disney said:


> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30 Taken 1/7
> 
> Not wholly unexpected, but disappointed for sure. Back to search more listings!


I’m still flabbergasted that people are willing to pay $230+ per point for a direct DVC at BLT.


----------



## poofyo101

CLE2WDW said:


> I’m still flabbergasted that people are willing to pay $230+ per point for a direct DVC at BLT.


its not any worse then the direct prices anywhere else really compared to resale


----------



## Sandisw

CLE2WDW said:


> I’m still flabbergasted that people are willing to pay $230+ per point for a direct DVC at BLT.



I do not think ROFR happens only because they have a direct buyer waiting. I think some of this has to do with other reasons they want the points.


----------



## pangyal

pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13

I must say that I am a bit surprised that this made it through, but very happy!


----------



## gskywalker

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> I must say that I am a bit surprised that this made it through, but very happy!



Wow I am surprised too but awesome for you.  Congrats


----------



## macman123

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20
macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21
macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23



Two down three to go!  Great deal on the SSR points


----------



## Sunnyore

Paul Stupin said:


> We just bought some points direct. Inventory is very very low out there, especially for our UY. Granted, it’s pricey,  and we’ve always previously bought resale, but the ease and convenience are great. I’d say it was about 5 or 6 hours from the time I called DVC to make the purchase to the time they were loaded into our account on the website. Wow. Our digital white card changed immediately to blue, which was nice! Though it’s not particularly logical, or practical either, I started to feel that we were missing some of the magic without the blue card.



LOL I felt the same way when I immediately got my blue card even before I signed my contract  no regrets so far!


----------



## CCV

pangyal said:


> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> I must say that I am a bit surprised that this made it through, but very happy!


I need you to do some contract scouting for me . Killer price...congrats!


----------



## Lorrie7249

CCV said:


> I need you to do some contract scouting for me . Killer price...congrats!


ditto


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243---$180-$29,771-155-VGF-Oct-309/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11

I feel like I overpaid, but valuing a fully loaded contract was not easy


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> We just bought some points direct. Inventory is very very low out there, especially for our UY. Granted, it’s pricey,  and we’ve always previously bought resale, but the ease and convenience are great. I’d say it was about 5 or 6 hours from the time I called DVC to make the purchase to the time they were loaded into our account on the website. Wow. Our digital white card changed immediately to blue, which was nice! Though it’s not particularly logical, or practical either, I started to feel that we were missing some of the magic without the blue card.


We decided to buy direct too. I made my deposit yesterday and the points were in the account today!

meanwhile, I’m still waiting for my AKL resale points to load into the system even though we closed on that last month. Of course it’s the AKL ones that I need to book my next vacation.


----------



## Ginamarie

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Yes! That’s the one! It was the first ever Aug UY resale (that I’ve seen), and I was pretty stoked. But alas, they aren’t really budging on that crazy price.
> 
> Had we entertained the thought of that many points back during the summer incentive, I would’ve purchased direct for sure!! Good luck to you in whatever you decide!


I spoke to the agent and they’re not budging. He said that the offer I sent seemed like a no brainer to him but explained why they’re stuck at that price.

we bought the direct points instead— which is more expensive but it doesn’t have any of the restrictions, which makes it a lot more attractive to us. We are planning Aulani for 2022 and now we have plenty of points to take the WHOLE family between the new points and my AKL ones without having to dip into 2023.


----------



## BugsPop

BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13

BOOM!!!  So beyond excited right now!!


----------



## Les Poissons

les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13

Now, the wait for the contract to close and the points to load to our account.  I'm going to try and rent the 2020 points as they were banked from 2019 and expire at the end of May.  Unfortunately, we can't schedule a trip between now and then.


----------



## Atinsley22

We passed!

atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22 passed 1/13


----------



## Atinsley22

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29,771-155-VGF-Oct-309/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11
> 
> I feel like I overpaid, but valuing a fully loaded contract was not easy



Exactly, I feel the same way but I’m happy with it and I saved $70pp vs direct!


----------



## CSLucas

CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13 

just submitted the contract today!


----------



## RanDIZ

UPDATE: Passed

RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13


----------



## Carlnne

Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13

I realize its high but it was the right contract for us. Not so worried about rofr with this but weirder things have happened.


----------



## tracee22

Tracee22---$125-$19,412-150-BWV-February-0/20,295/21,150/22, sent 1/13


----------



## princesscinderella

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR today!! Lots of good news


----------



## macman123

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21
macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23


----------



## BugsPop

BugsPop said:


> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> BOOM!!!  So beyond excited right now!!


I just realized I put the points down wrong... there a actually 400 in 21.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21
macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13

Only 1 go to........


----------



## RanDIZ

macman123 said:


> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13
> 
> Only 1 go to........



Maybe Disney just made an end of the year push by taking a lot of SSR's in 2020.


----------



## Alwaysplanning2020

We passed! 155 poly October 300, 300,300
No 2020 dues. Sent 12/28. Passed 1/13... 17 days!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Sheesh - today is Passapalooza!  Happy for you all!


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13

hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13

...and there was much rejoicing.


----------



## Hootowl54

Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13


----------



## Alwaysplanning2020

RanDIZ said:


> Maybe Disney just made an end of the year push by taking a lot of SSR's in 2020.


Do you rent out ? Or ust vacation a lot?


----------



## RanDIZ

Alwaysplanning2020 said:


> Do you rent out ? Or ust vacation a lot?



Both


----------



## jkips

Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13


----------



## jkips

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13


It passed!!!   Disney not buying Aulani points back continues


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

Not sure why the format tool says that my point and total value does not add up.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13


1224 points and subsidized?  Just... Wow!  Happy for you!!  Party at @jkips!!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Congrats on all the passes on 1/13! Looks like the just-one-more cocktail at lunch CM was in a magical mood.


----------



## andeesings

RanDIZ said:


> UPDATE: Passed
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13



Absolutely love that price. Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## andeesings

jkips said:


> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13



Oh my STARS look at all those POINTS!!!!! And SUBSIDIZED DUES??? YOU WIN! Let's be best friends!!!


----------



## Snk5050

Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14


----------



## princesslover

RanDIZ said:


> UPDATE: Passed
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13



This is almost exactly what I am looking for, except I’d like 150 points. Seen some at $147/148 pp that I was thinking of offering $140. Is that too much of a lowball amount?

Congrats!!!


----------



## smisale

princesslover said:


> This is almost exactly what I am looking for, except I’d like 150 points. Seen some at $147/148 pp that I was thinking of offering $140. Is that too much of a lowball amount?
> 
> Congrats!!!


They can only say no i would even try 135 you never know I offered 95 for AKL and was accepted and passed


----------



## RanDIZ

princesslover said:


> This is almost exactly what I am looking for, except I’d like 150 points. Seen some at $147/148 pp that I was thinking of offering $140. Is that too much of a lowball amount?
> 
> Congrats!!!



Thanks! There's one out there now @ $146 for 100pt with a little more points than mine. Good Luck.


----------



## RanDIZ

smisale said:


> They can only say no i would even try 135 you never know I offered 95 for AKL and was accepted and passed



Exactly. That's how I approach every offer. If they say no, either counter or move on. At the end of the day though, a couple hundred dollars spread over 10-15 yrs is nothing or even the life of a contract is peanuts.


----------



## smisale

Your absolutely right but something inside me just feels a little bit better if you get that little better deal.


----------



## gskywalker

Snk5050 said:


> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14



Gives me hope that I will hear on my AKV contract soon.  Mine is a lower price than everyone's but mine went in a week before yours for ROFR.  



smisale said:


> They can only say no i would even try 135 you never know I offered 95 for AKL and was accepted and passed



Its how I ended up with our AKV $92 offer that is awaiting ROFR.  Never thought they would accept and I may lose it like I did my $130 BLT contract but its worth seeing whether it goes through.  If this one doesn't go through, after 4 contracts taken by ROFR and with the recent cuts we likely won't be trying to buy anymore.


----------



## gskywalker

RanDIZ said:


> Exactly. That's how I approach every offer. If they say no, either counter or move on. At the end of the day though, a couple hundred dollars spread over 10-15 yrs is nothing or even the life of a contract is peanuts.



I never understand why so many people say its just a couple of hundred dollars.  As an example my AKV contract, if I offered $105 which is more a normal cheap price than my $92.  The difference is $3510 (not even including it being $4560 CDN for me).  That is a significant chunk of change.  If we are talking about $1 a point difference then yes I can understand it a bit more but I don't think many people walk away over a battle over a $1


----------



## RanDIZ

gskywalker said:


> I never understand why so many people say its just a couple of hundred dollars.  As an example my AKV contract, if I offered $105 which is more a normal cheap price than my $92.  The difference is $3510 (not even including it being $4560 CDN for me).  That is a significant chunk of change.  If we are talking about $1 a point difference then yes I can understand it a bit more but I don't think many people walk away over a battle over a $1




Oh it can definitely be in the thousands. I should've been clearer that I was referring to my 100pt contract. If I had nickel and dimed back and forth and lost this contract, It wouldn't have been worth losing it over a couple hundred.


----------



## smisale

gskywalker said:


> I never understand why so many people say its just a couple of hundred dollars.  As an example my AKV contract, if I offered $105 which is more a normal cheap price than my $92.  The difference is $3510 (not even including it being $4560 CDN for me).  That is a significant chunk of change.  If we are talking about $1 a point difference then yes I can understand it a bit more but I don't think many people walk away over a battle over a $1


a fellow Canadian I'm from Niagara area---sorry don't mean to go off topic


----------



## gskywalker

smisale said:


> a fellow Canadian I'm from Niagara area---sorry don't mean to go off topic


Mississauga here.  I think that the changes affect INTL guests even more.  As an example I don't have cell service down there but if I have to rent a van I also have now pay an extra $10 a day to use my cell phone out of the country for GPS.  Our GPS last time took us to an abandoned parking lot 35 minutes from Pop Century last time we used it down there to get to Pop Century.  Today is the last day of our quarantine from our Disney trip but we won't be going back now until both countries remove the testing requirement.  Far too costly for 6 tests each way.  We are figuring we will end up at the falls for family getaways when things open back up in a few months.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21 - passed 1/14
macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13

That's a full house and now 2000 points exactly!


----------



## I Run Long

macman123 said:


> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21 - passed 1/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13
> 
> That's a full house and now 2000 points exactly!



That's fantastic!  Congratulations - so nice to see some SSR contracts moving past ROFR too.


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13


----------



## thebigman65

$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31 - Taken 1/14

  oh well....time to look for another one!


----------



## smisale

Sorry to hear that


----------



## JinxRemoving

JinxRemoving said:


> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Dec-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/1
> 
> Seller is paying 2020 MF, and we're paying 2021 but I'm not sure if its due at closing so I just included it in my total.



Passed!  I was nervous we might get taken because of the double 2020 points on the contract. Woo hoo!

JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

thebigman65 said:


> $149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31 - Taken 1/14
> 
> oh well....time to look for another one!



Getting nervous about mine now. 100pts at $155 is pretty close to what yours is. I do have points coming Dec 21 though.


----------



## Paul Stupin

andeesings said:


> Oh my STARS look at all those POINTS!!!!! And SUBSIDIZED DUES??? YOU WIN! Let's be best friends!!!


Great price and subsidized dues! That‘s significant savings, but should the owner ever want to put it back on the market, I‘m not sure a buyer will be easy to find.


----------



## Paul Stupin

andeesings said:


> Absolutely love that price. Welcome home, neighbor!


Great price for a 100 pointer!


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> $149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31 - Taken 1/14
> 
> oh well....time to look for another one!


Sorry . I have a feb in ROFR too at $138 pt with almost double available in 21.  This makes me very nervous they took your stripped one.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I never understand why so many people say its just a couple of hundred dollars.  As an example my AKV contract, if I offered $105 which is more a normal cheap price than my $92.  The difference is $3510 (not even including it being $4560 CDN for me).  That is a significant chunk of change.  If we are talking about $1 a point difference then yes I can understand it a bit more but I don't think many people walk away over a battle over a $1


Well, the thing is, if you keep the contract for 20 years, assuming it’s about 200 points, it’ll cost you approx 34k in dues, and more if you keep it longer. So in comparison the extra $3500, though substantial, isn’t quite as significant.

And it’s even lower for smaller priced contracts. I wound up paying $180 for a 50 point VGF when the sellers had turned down another offer for $160. The twenty point difference amounted to $1000. The $1000 difference is certainly substantial, but the fact that it was literally the only March UY I could find on the market made it worth it to me.


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21 - passed 1/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13
> 
> That's a full house and now 2000 points exactly!


Congrats! Are the 2000 all SSR?


----------



## macman123

No.
SSR, BLT, VGF. I tend to stay in 1BR's etc so those aren't too difficult to get, even 7 months out


----------



## ValW

ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

Finally!   Odd that I have two other contracts that were sent a week before this one and I haven't heard anything on those (VGC and BWV).


----------



## Mouse511

thebigman65 said:


> $149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31 - Taken 1/14
> 
> oh well....time to look for another one!



Ugh....we have a 100 point in ROFR at $150.....stripped as well....thought being stripped would help.......waiting nervously.....


----------



## thebigman65

princesscinderella said:


> Sorry . I have a feb in ROFR too at $138 pt with almost double available in 21.  This makes me very nervous they took your stripped one.


Good luck!  I hope you get it!


----------



## thebigman65

Mouse511 said:


> Ugh....we have a 100 point in ROFR at $150.....stripped as well....thought being stripped would help.......waiting nervously.....


I did too!  But I guess not!


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14

Continuing the positive SSR trend.


----------



## zummi525

Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14


----------



## twinmom108

twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, Passed 1/14

I wasn't confident that this one would pass ROFR with the low price of $65 p/p.  We are thrilled that it passed and we will have another new home resort soon.


----------



## Brianstl

twinmom108 said:


> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, Passed 1/14
> 
> I wasn't confident that this one would pass ROFR with the low price of $65 p/p.  We are thrilled that it passed and we will have another new home resort soon.


That is one of the lowest Hilton Head I have seen. Congrats.


----------



## ValW

ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14

Felt pretty confident this was going to pass due to it being an international seller.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

macman123 said:


> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20 - passed 1/13
> macman123--- $95$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22 - passed 1/13
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21 - passed 1/14
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23 - passed 1/13
> 
> That's a full house and now 2000 points exactly!


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15 

Wow, DVC was waiving all kinds of contracts yesterday! (I assume it passed yesterday because I just got email 5 minutes ago).


----------



## wvujeb

wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15 

Count me in to the wave of waivers!


----------



## ccv_fam

ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

poofyo101 said:


> thats not normal.


So I finally got an update from my agent after many emails that fell upon deaf ears. I picked up the phone and called her office. Apparently there was an error in the submission to Disney back in November. "Disney didn't have any record of receiving the ROFR submission." It was successfully resubmitted only 15 days ago. Why they felt the need to resubmit it again after ONLY a month and a half is beyond me. I'm fuming right now. We are supposed to close by February 3rd. Seems a little silly to pay $195 admin fee when they can't submit the contract properly. If we don't close by February 3rd, I'm asking for my $195 admin fee back.


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6

They apparently messaged me last Wednesday but I never received it.  So that is 3 BLT contracts and one AKV contract taken and one Riviera direct contract cancelled because of the benefits being cut.  I don't know what to do.  I don't believe that it is worth buying DVC any longer.  We have an OKW 75 point blue card contract for our AP discounts.  My wife wants to wait to buy when things are more normal when "she will feel better about it and not suffer the heartache of losing another contract" and I say if we are buying buy now, not later when it will cost more.  Don't care about feelings, care about the dollars and cents. I will say after staying at AK 2 weeks ago we really fell in love which I think is part of the problem.  When I bought this one she didn't even want to own there but I thought the deal was too good to not try at least.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> They apparently messaged me last Wednesday but I never received it.  So that is 3 BLT contracts and one AKV contract taken and one Riviera direct contract cancelled because of the benefits being cut.  I don't know what to do.  I don't believe that it is worth buying DVC any longer.  We have an OKW 75 point blue card contract for our AP discounts.  My wife wants to wait to buy when things are more normal when "she will feel better about it and not suffer the heartache of losing another contract" and I say if we are buying buy now, not later when it will cost more.  Don't care about feelings, care about the dollars and cents. I will say after staying at AK 2 weeks ago we really fell in love which I think is part of the problem.  When I bought this one she didn't even want to own there but I thought the deal was too good to not try at least.


Sorry to hear that and get your frustration.  You could go with a resort that doesn't get bought back or go with a price that is very likely to pass or keep going with the best deal you can get for the resort you want and just don't worry about if it doesn't pass - they can't take them all.  It looks like $92 was the highest buyback for AKV in December and $105 on average for 2020. 
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-december-20-report/You got this!  But yeah I totally get the emotion wrapped up especially when you have to wait for a few weeks/month to get an answer.  If it was instantaneous you'd just rapid-fire put in for different contracts until they took one and off you go!


----------



## culli

culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15

From other posts, looks like BLT is on Disney's hit list


----------



## culli

culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15 

Also weird but contract had total cost not including any MFs...so we will see what happens.  The sellers broker has errored a few things in my favor, but I have a feeling way to low to pass ROFR as my math with her errors has it at like $94 a point giving the value of the MFs I might not be paying


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> They apparently messaged me last Wednesday but I never received it.  So that is 3 BLT contracts and one AKV contract taken and one Riviera direct contract cancelled because of the benefits being cut.  I don't know what to do.  I don't believe that it is worth buying DVC any longer.  We have an OKW 75 point blue card contract for our AP discounts.  My wife wants to wait to buy when things are more normal when "she will feel better about it and not suffer the heartache of losing another contract" and I say if we are buying buy now, not later when it will cost more.  Don't care about feelings, care about the dollars and cents. I will say after staying at AK 2 weeks ago we really fell in love which I think is part of the problem.  When I bought this one she didn't even want to own there but I thought the deal was too good to not try at least.


I totally understand your frustration. But hasn’t Disney been taking contract after contract after contract in the low 90s at AKV for what seems like months now? Or were you unaware?


----------



## ValW

culli said:


> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15
> 
> Also weird but contract had total cost not including any MFs...so we will see what happens.  The sellers broker has errored a few things in my favor, but I have a feeling way to low to pass ROFR as my math with her errors has it at like $94 a point giving the value of the MFs I might not be paying



Good luck!  I just had a similar contract taken so lets hope Disney has enough!!


----------



## Wedgeout

culli said:


> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> From other posts, looks like BLT is on Disney's hit list


Ouch. Hope your BWV goes great. Maybe they are collecting points for the anniversary to sell to tourists at the flagship resort.


----------



## timff18

Our first 'add-on' contract since buying back in July!

timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15 

Well....back on the horse!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> I totally understand your frustration. But hasn’t Disney been taking contract after contract after contract in the low 90s at AKV for what seems like months now? Or were you unaware?


I haven't seen any get taken that low because I haven't seen anyone agree on something that low in a long time.  I knew there was a good chance but hoped.  It was a lowball offer I threw out a month earlier and all of a sudden I received notification that it was accepted and even though I was waiting on a BLT contract I thought it was too good to turn down so I went with it.


----------



## poofyo101

gskywalker said:


> I haven't seen any get taken that low because I haven't seen anyone agree on something that low in a long time.  I knew there was a good chance but hoped.  It was a lowball offer I threw out a month earlier and all of a sudden I received notification that it was accepted and even though I was waiting on a BLT contract I thought it was too good to turn down so I went with it.


You have to bid a little higher if you do not want them to be taken or just keep sending them low and get lucky. Part of the dance if you get good deals unfortunately.


----------



## poofyo101

heard back from 1/5 but still waiting on 2 from 1/1....


----------



## thetillyt

thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15


----------



## whitters3

Still waiting to hear back on our SSR and thought we’d throw another one in the hat while we wait! I’m not hopeful we’ll get either but we’re okay to wait for a “good” deal

whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15


----------



## Skyborndancer

SkyBornDancer---$202-$52965-250-VGC-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 246/21, 250/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/4


----------



## Clarkyslovedisney

Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Skyborndancer said:


> SkyBornDancer---$202-$52965-250-VGC-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 246/21, 250/22- sent 11/24, passed 12/4


Woo Hoo!  Nice price on VGC!  Hey Neighbor Hey - Welcome Home!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14


----------



## Niewoe

Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14

YAY!!


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> They apparently messaged me last Wednesday but I never received it.  So that is 3 BLT contracts and one AKV contract taken and one Riviera direct contract cancelled because of the benefits being cut.  I don't know what to do.  I don't believe that it is worth buying DVC any longer.  We have an OKW 75 point blue card contract for our AP discounts.  My wife wants to wait to buy when things are more normal when "she will feel better about it and not suffer the heartache of losing another contract" and I say if we are buying buy now, not later when it will cost more.  Don't care about feelings, care about the dollars and cents. I will say after staying at AK 2 weeks ago we really fell in love which I think is part of the problem.  When I bought this one she didn't even want to own there but I thought the deal was too good to not try at least.


I mean you know this was taken because the price was just TOO low.  There are plenty of AKV contracts that are still decently priced out there that you can pick up and will pass ROFR.  We also fell more in love with AKV after being there last week.  I finally got my points loaded from my resale contract yesterday and booked 8 nights at Kidani with my banked 2020 points this morning.  I can't wait to go back.  

We're also looking at using our Riviera banked 2020 points next January and the top contender is doing a 2-bedroom savannah view at Kidani with my brother and his kids.  So yeah, I'm pretty hooked on AKV.


----------



## poofyo101

Ginamarie said:


> I mean you know this was taken because the price was just TOO low.  There are plenty of AKV contracts that are still decently priced out there that you can pick up and will pass ROFR.  We also fell more in love with AKV after being there last week.  I finally got my points loaded from my resale contract yesterday and booked 8 nights at Kidani with my banked 2020 points this morning.  I can't wait to go back.
> 
> We're also looking at using our Riviera banked 2020 points next January and the top contender is doing a 2-bedroom savannah view at Kidani with my brother and his kids.  So yeah, I'm pretty hooked on AKV.


Right now is the time to buy AKV and SSR. In a few weeks they will probably start buying it back again. I have been paying attention. They rotate the one they focus on buying back and buy back as well the ones that are too cheap. Right now AKV around +/- 100 is passing and seems like SSR is passing again but now not BLT.


----------



## Ginamarie

poofyo101 said:


> Right now is the time to buy AKV and SSR. In a few weeks they will probably start buying it back again. I have been paying attention. They rotate the one they focus on buying back and buy back as well the ones that are too cheap. Right now AKV around +/- 100 is passing and seems like SSR is passing again but now not BLT.


Yes, they took my SS contract, but I got through with $106 at AKV.
I had been shopping HHI, but we fell in love with Riviera while we were in WDW, and wound up buying direct.  So now I have to shop vicariously through you wonderful people while I pay some of this off.  LOL.

I think you're right though- they haven't really touched AKV sales unless they're below say $95/pp.  I wouldn't touch BLT bargains with a ten foot pole- if the price is good, they're probably taking it.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> I mean you know this was taken because the price was just TOO low.  There are plenty of AKV contracts that are still decently priced out there that you can pick up and will pass ROFR.  We also fell more in love with AKV after being there last week.  I finally got my points loaded from my resale contract yesterday and booked 8 nights at Kidani with my banked 2020 points this morning.  I can't wait to go back.
> 
> We're also looking at using our Riviera banked 2020 points next January and the top contender is doing a 2-bedroom savannah view at Kidani with my brother and his kids.  So yeah, I'm pretty hooked on AKV.


As you said I absolutely knew it was too low and just hoped to get lucky.  We had wanted BLT and banked points so when I put in the offer for AKV with no banked points, I just thought I will throw a low ball offer and maybe the counter will be ok but then there was no counter.  I am trying to decide on the aulani deal right now.  If I don't go forward with it the plan is to not pursue anything for at least a few weeks while we see if we change our minds about not wanting anymore points because of the non covid cuts.  I still don't see the point in staying onsite with all the cuts.  Better to stay in a high end condo for much cheaper.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11

One more time.  Based on recent posts, I don't have a lot of hope on this one.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Skyborndancer

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Woo Hoo!  Nice price on VGC!  Hey Neighbor Hey - Welcome Home!



Thank you very much for the welcome <3 I have never been able to stay at VGC, so I'm excited to finally be able to stay there  

(I'll keep it at that to not derail the topic. It's not all about me. Maybe )


----------



## shawy1269

How will I be notified whether we passed ROFR? Is it the title company or the agent who notifies me? Do they receive notification from Disney or do they have to call to check? Just curious how the process works. Thanks!


----------



## bookwormde

hobbes42 said:


> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11
> 
> One more time.  Based on recent posts, I don't have a lot of hope on this one.


I would expect this one to pass unless there is a surge of demand for BLT direct, which given the potential impact of the benefit cuts seams unlikely.


----------



## Niewoe

shawy1269 said:


> How will I be notified whether we passed ROFR? Is it the title company or the agent who notifies me? Do they receive notification from Disney or do they have to call to check? Just curious how the process works. Thanks!



We were notified by our agent at DVC Store (Timeshare Store).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> They apparently messaged me last Wednesday but I never received it.  So that is 3 BLT contracts and one AKV contract taken and one Riviera direct contract cancelled because of the benefits being cut.  I don't know what to do.  I don't believe that it is worth buying DVC any longer.  We have an OKW 75 point blue card contract for our AP discounts.  My wife wants to wait to buy when things are more normal when "she will feel better about it and not suffer the heartache of losing another contract" and I say if we are buying buy now, not later when it will cost more.  Don't care about feelings, care about the dollars and cents. I will say after staying at AK 2 weeks ago we really fell in love which I think is part of the problem.  When I bought this one she didn't even want to own there but I thought the deal was too good to not try at least.



I think if you go into purchasing at the best price you possibly can then you need to remain "distanced" from getting it until it's a done deal.    Other than my very first resale purchase, which was the first DVC purchase, I've taken that approach anyway.  Of course, for me, I don't negotiate quite as well as I've never had one not pass.


----------



## jcourtney

jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17


----------



## jcourtney

jcourtney said:


> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17


It’s our very first shot at our first contract! So excited!


----------



## gskywalker

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think if you go into purchasing at the best price you possibly can then you need to remain "distanced" from getting it until it's a done deal.    Other than my very first resale purchase, which was the first DVC purchase, I've taken that approach anyway.  Of course, for me, I don't negotiate quite as well as I've never had one not pass.


I remain distanced....I guess.  To me it's just about numbers so no emotional attachment.  For my wife I think she just really felt like she lost future vacations by losing the contracts (feeling a sense of loss not literally losing future vacations)


----------



## eMoneyBug

jkips said:


> It passed!!!   Disney not buying Aulani points back continues



greatest value purchase of the past 5years!!!  Nobody will come close for the next forever years either!!!


----------



## eMoneyBug

Paul Stupin said:


> Great price and subsidized dues! That‘s significant savings, but should the owner ever want to put it back on the market, I‘m not sure a buyer will be easy to find.


This contract was listed for A LONG time but hopefully they never have to sell.  Even as a forever rental it’s the best deal in a long time from a length, price per point and low annual dues standpoint.


----------



## LottiesMommy

LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17


----------



## Paul Stupin

eMoneyBug said:


> This contract was listed for A LONG time but hopefully they never have to sell.  Even as a forever rental it’s the best deal in a long time from a length, price per point and low annual dues standpoint.


Agreed on all counts. And if buyer keeps it for forty years it’s a non issue. But, for me, one of the great features of DVC is its resale value, which is undermined here by a contract so gargantuan its basically impossible to sell. Or, it could possibly require an even greater price reduction to sell quickly should the need arise, which might ultimately make it the first Aulani contract to get taken. But, if you factor those concerns out, it certainly is a wonderful deal, and they don’t come around too often!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18

Ok I did it.  I really had planned to not buy anymore because of the Disney cuts but I had put in this offer before and when it was accepted and after some considering of input, the dollars and cents just make too much sense.  For us the 11 month mostly just matters at Aulani or at a resort I seemingly can't get like BLT, so we will be really happy to use these points at AKV, fine at SS or OKW and happy to grab them elsewhere.  The bright side is they will be so cheap we will be happy to grab some rooms that may cost more points like a theme park view, 1BDRM, etc.  PS my wife doesn't know, so "shhhhhhh be vewy, vewy qwiet...I'm hunting wabbits," I mean I am spending what I do my entire life, making my wife happy and loved(and it's worth it).


----------



## Eric Smith

Eric Smith said:


> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7
> 
> Hopefully I formatted that right.  We're really hoping this passes ROFR.  We were planning to buy direct at the new Disneyland Tower, but started getting spooked by talk of how high the cost per point would be plus the increase to the 125 point blue card minimum.   This fit pretty well for us since our current contract has a March use year.


Update PASSED!

Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7-passed 1/15


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/17
> 
> Ok I did it.  I really had planned to not buy anymore because of the Disney cuts but I had put in this offer before and when it was accepted and after some considering of input, the dollars and cents just make too much sense.  For us the 11 month mostly just matters at Aulani or at a resort I seemingly can't get like BLT, so we will be really happy to use these points at AKV, fine at SS or OKW and happy to grab them elsewhere.  The bright side is they will be so cheap we will happy to grab some rooms that may cost more points like a theme park view, 1BDRM, etc.  PS my wife doesn't know, so "shhhhhhh be vewy, vewy qwiet...I'm hunting wabbits," I mean I am spending what I do my entire life, making my wife happy and loved(and it's worth it).


Wow! Great price! I think that’s the lowest I‘ve ever seen! Was said contract your UY, or did you just figure it was still worth it even if the UY was different?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Eric Smith said:


> Update PASSED!
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7-passed 1/15


Wow - That was fast - Congrats, VGC Neighbor!


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> Wow! Great price! I think that’s the lowest I‘ve ever seen! Was said contract your UY, or did you just figure it was still worth it even if the UY was different?


Yes it is my use year.  Any contract I have looked at I have made sure it is the same use year.  There have been deals I have seen with a different use year but I have just thought I would exhaust all of my use year first and then look elsewhere if needed. After hearing the reasons and experience of others I definitely wanted the same use year if I could at all help it.  This one I think had a $90 ask, maybe $95.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17

Trying again after Disney took our last VGC!


----------



## ValW

ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6

Found out today that this was taken on the 6th.  I wasn't surprised watching similar contracts get taken.


----------



## fordchevyguy

fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/18


----------



## culli

culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18 

Again I offered to pay closing and all MFs for points I'm receiving but don't see it in the contract generated also signed by the buyer...but hey I'm not going to complain and if I missed it they are costs I expected to pay if not.....well woohoo for me


----------



## ValW

ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19

Woohoo!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

ValW said:


> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> Woohoo!


Congrats!  And look at how loaded it is!!  Rock on, VGC neighbor!


----------



## dvcfanjoe

dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15.   . Holding out hope for the 50 point OKW that accompanied this one that was taken


----------



## Cyberc1978

culli said:


> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Again I offered to pay closing and all MFs for points I'm receiving but don't see it in the contract generated also signed by the buyer...but hey I'm not going to complain and if I missed it they are costs I expected to pay if not.....well woohoo for me


Since there aren't any banked points you will pay the MF for the 2021 points if its not stated otherwise. Also the contract WILL state who is paying the closing costs, otherwise the title company wouldn't know where to send their bill


----------



## Mkaiser1

culli said:


> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Again I offered to pay closing and all MFs for points I'm receiving but don't see it in the contract generated also signed by the buyer...but hey I'm not going to complain and if I missed it they are costs I expected to pay if not.....well woohoo for me


Might keep my eyes on whether or not this one goes through.


----------



## Mkaiser1

dvcfanjoe said:


> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15.   . Holding out hope for the 50 point OKW that accompanied this one that was taken


That's a shame.  Was it a 2042 or a 2057 expiry?  I wonder if it would've gone through if it was a bigger amount of points.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

First time poster, so I hope I get this right!  I have found these boards to be INVALUABLE as we researched for our first contract!!  Fingers crossed!!!!

Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/19/2021


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 01/20/21


----------



## ymarx15

ymarx15 said:


> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6


Passed! Didn’t really doubt it but have seen a few BWV get taken recently


----------



## macman123

lisa3635 said:


> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 01/20/21



Oohhh - good luck with that one...........


----------



## lisa3635

macman123 said:


> Oohhh - good luck with that one...........



I'm totally fine if it doesn't pass.  I wasn't really looking for such a big contract but the price right.  The broker said hes noticed they're passing ssr over $92 pp but we'll see it has a lot of points available.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20


----------



## RanDIZ

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20



International wins again! That’s one way to score a BLT right now.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20. 

Woohoo!!! DVC decided not to take our BLT. I was a little worried since they had taken a 125pt one that was priced at $149/pt.


----------



## princesscinderella

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20


My BLT went in to ROFR on the same day I hope I get the news soon too


----------



## myth2001

princesscinderella said:


> My BLT went in to ROFR on the same day I hope I get the news soon too



I think you will hear something soon, they seem to have speed up a lot these 2 weeks.


----------



## isthisanything

Congratulations, Sara S.!  I saw that exact contract, and thought about making an offer for our first contract.  It's a great deal, and I agree that these boards are incredibly helpful.  Fingers crossed for you that it goes through without a hitch!!



Sara Sharpe said:


> First time poster, so I hope I get this right!  I have found these boards to be INVALUABLE as we researched for our first contract!!  Fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/19/2021


----------



## gskywalker

myth2001 said:


> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20


Very nice, gotta love the international seller contracts


----------



## culli

Cyberc1978 said:


> Since there aren't any banked points you will pay the MF for the 2021 points if its not stated otherwise. Also the contract WILL state who is paying the closing costs, otherwise the title company wouldn't know where to send their bill


Yeah I messed up on the closing cost bit and was too lazy to change, but I thought 2021 MFs are due up front?  If not no big deal as I expect to pay them anyway.


----------



## shellbelle

Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20 

First contract passed!!!  So excited!!!


----------



## Atinsley22

culli said:


> Yeah I messed up on the closing cost bit and was too lazy to change, but I thought 2021 MFs are due up front?  If not no big deal as I expect to pay them anyway.


I’m also under the impression they are due up front.


----------



## shawy1269

shawy1269 said:


> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7


UPDATE: We passed!!! First contract!!!

Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20


----------



## Sandisw

Atinsley22 said:


> I’m also under the impression they are due up front.



DVD requires that dues for the current calendar year be paid in full before the sale can be completed.  So, if a buyer is going to pay them, they are included at the time of closing as due to seller as they will have had to pay DVCM directly.


----------



## jwmob91

jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19


----------



## ScubaCat

jwmob91 said:


> jwmob91---168-$9020-50 points-Polynesian-August-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, 50/23, 1/19/21 sent for ROFR.


Could you please reformat with the link in post #1 so that can go on the list?


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

RanDIZ said:


> International wins again! That’s one way to score a BLT right now.


I got my 270 point BWV $115/pt taken; then immediately submitted a 300 point BWV $115/pt international seller...looking to prove this international seller theory....still awaiting


----------



## myth2001

Searched in Disboards a few weeks ago regarding international seller. Cases have been reported where contract with international seller were ROFRed. So definitely not a guaranteed pass.


----------



## RanDIZ

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> I got my 270 point BWV $115/pt taken; then immediately submitted a 300 point BWV $115/pt international seller...looking to prove this international seller theory....still awaiting



Not sure I’ve ever seen an International contract taken. This should be interesting. Good luck.


----------



## jwmob91

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat with the link in post #1 so that can go on the list?


Edited my original. I think it’s good now. Sorry about the slip ups.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

isthisanything said:


> Congratulations, Sara S.!  I saw that exact contract, and thought about making an offer for our first contract.  It's a great deal, and I agree that these boards are incredibly helpful.  Fingers crossed for you that it goes through without a hitch!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ValW

ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20

Going to give it another try.  Recently I've seen $115 taken and $120 pass, so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Lorrie7249

ValW said:


> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20
> 
> Going to give it another try.  Recently I've seen $115 taken and $120 pass, so maybe I'll get lucky.



where are you finding these BWV Aug contracts??  I am not seeing them on the usual resales sites.


----------



## Lorrie7249

and GOOD LUCK btw 



ValW said:


> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20
> 
> Going to give it another try.  Recently I've seen $115 taken and $120 pass, so maybe I'll get lucky.





Lorrie7249 said:


> where are you finding these BWV Aug contracts??  I am not seeing them on the usual resales sites.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Sorry if I missed a conversation, but anybody finding the "new" www.fidelityrealestate.com website awkward to use?


----------



## Lorrie7249

MICKIMINI said:


> Sorry if I missed a conversation, but anybody finding the "new" www.fidelityrealestate.com website awkward to use?



absolutely!  no way to search or filter


----------



## MICKIMINI

Lorrie7249 said:


> absolutely!  no way to search or filter


Thanks!  I really thought it was just me...


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

MICKIMINI said:


> Thanks!  I really thought it was just me...


You are not alone... I can’t stand it!!


----------



## Jonnnyap

HappyDisneyWife said:


> You are not alone... I can’t stand it!!



I agree.  It's not as easy.  I did notice the "advanced search" button in the upper right that allows you to do a search and then there is a "sort by" link that allows for sorting.  So the functionality is still there, but not as easy to find/use.

Good luck!


----------



## ValW

Lorrie7249 said:


> where are you finding these BWV Aug contracts??  I am not seeing them on the usual resales sites.



One from www.dvcsales.com . One from www.dvcbyresales.com and the other from a broker that I can't list on this page.

ETA: There are a few listings right now with the page sponsor www.dvcresalemarket.com .


----------



## MICKIMINI

Jonnnyap said:


> I agree.  It's not as easy.  I did notice the "advanced search" button in the upper right that allows you to do a search and then there is a "sort by" link that allows for sorting.  So the functionality is still there, but not as easy to find/use.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!  That is a bit better and I was able to find my Oct UY.  My guess is, they are wondering why their sales are tanking?


----------



## Lorrie7249

ValW said:


> One from www.dvcsales.com . One from www.dvcbyresales.com and the other from a broker that I can't list on this page.
> 
> ETA: There are a few listings right now with the page sponsor www.dvcresalemarket.com .



Thanks.  I think I saw the one you just sent to ROFR.  I will have to look at the sponsor site again, because I'm only seeing one but that is stripped.


----------



## bookwormde

MICKIMINI said:


> Sorry if I missed a conversation, but anybody finding the "new" www.fidelityrealestate.com website awkward to use?


Yes, but from what I can tell they do not appear to be getting many new listings


----------



## MICKIMINI

bookwormde said:


> Yes, but from what I can tell they do not appear to be getting many new listings


I wonder if all those "pending sales" on their original website was revealing too much info from their perspective.  It seemed silly to have listings still pending well after closing.  I bought several times and found that to be true.  In fact I am waiting on Disney to drop my HHI points from a purchase there.

IMO it was certainly ammunition to offer less than listing if there were several "pending" sales list prices under my offer.  I think that website was terrible but helpful at the same time.  This new one is just awful! 

On the bright side, maybe there will be some negotiable deals there if people don't want to invest the time to click through the listings as sellers get anxious!


----------



## bookwormde

MICKIMINI said:


> I wonder if all those "pending sales" on their original website was revealing too much info from their perspective.  It seemed silly to have listings still pending well after closing.  I bought several times and found that to be true.  In fact I am waiting on Disney to drop my HHI points from a purchase there.
> 
> IMO it was certainly ammunition to offer less than listing if there were several "pending" sales list prices under my offer.  I think that website was terrible but helpful at the same time.  This new one is just awful!
> 
> On the bright side, maybe there will be some negotiable deals there if people don't want to invest the time to click through the listings as sellers get anxious!


Yes they left what any other broker would have marked as sold on the site as pending for a very long time. I always assued that it was to make it look like they had more listing compared to other brokers than they have. 

They have been getting a lot less new listings since they stopped being the recommended reseller by DVC. As of now I have only been able to track 2 new contracts on the site in January.


----------



## MICKIMINI

bookwormde said:


> Yes they left what any other broker would have marked as sold on the site as pending for a very long time. I always assued that it was to make it look like they had more listing compared to other brokers than they have.
> 
> They have been getting a lot less new listings since they stopped being the recommended reseller by DVC. As of now I have only been able to track 2 new contracts on the site in January.


Are you able to say (without getting out of line here) who is the new recommended reseller?  I was unaware of that.  Thanks for the heads up - makes sense why there are so few listings.  My "go to" for small, low priced contracts, or was..


----------



## bookwormde

MICKIMINI said:


> Are you able to say (without getting out of line here) who is the new recommended reseller?  I was unaware of that.  Thanks for the heads up - makes sense why there are so few listings.  My "go to" for small, low priced contracts, or was..


I have seen posted that it is Vacatia, though I am a little skeptical of that since they do not seam to pick up new listings at the rate that I would expect for a recommended reseller. It is almost like they do not have a preferred reseller

https://vacatia.com/buy-dvc-points


----------



## Lorana

bookwormde said:


> Yes they left what any other broker would have marked as sold on the site as pending for a very long time. I always assued that it was to make it look like they had more listing compared to other brokers than they have.
> 
> They have been getting a lot less new listings since they stopped being the recommended reseller by DVC. As of now I have only been able to track 2 new contracts on the site in January.


www.FidelityResales.com does continue to get new contracts uploaded on a fairly regular basis.  There were 8 new contracts posted today alone (though the 50 point Boardwalk SEP UY disappeared so fast!  I was tempted to put an offer in for that.  Thank you to whomever saved me from myself!).  Their new website may stink in sorting, but if you visit regularly, the newly posted contracts are the ones that appear first.  The paperclip symbol indicates how long ago the contract was listed.


----------



## lovethesun12

Lorana said:


> www.FidelityResales.com does continue to get new contracts uploaded on a fairly regular basis.  There were 8 new contracts posted today alone (though the 50 point Boardwalk SEP UY disappeared so fast!  I was tempted to put an offer in for that.  Thank you to whomever saved me from myself!).  Their new website may stink in sorting, but if you visit regularly, the newly posted contracts are the ones that appear first.  The paperclip symbol indicates how long ago the contract was listed.


I like the website much better for this reason. I like being able to see the new listings


----------



## bookwormde

Lorana said:


> www.FidelityResales.com does continue to get new contracts uploaded on a fairly regular basis.  There were 8 new contracts posted today alone (though the 50 point Boardwalk SEP UY disappeared so fast!  I was tempted to put an offer in for that.  Thank you to whomever saved me from myself!).  Their new website may stink in sorting, but if you visit regularly, the newly posted contracts are the ones that appear first.  The paperclip symbol indicates how long ago the contract was listed.


Unfortunately it appears that these times /dates are not accurate. Fidelity has always numbered their listings, both DVC and others as a group sequentially as of the end of December the last 4  were at 8916


----------



## moth72484

Found out today I passed ROFR, feel like I got lucky with this one considering how loaded it is and no additional maintenance fees...

moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20


----------



## cinderella97

Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14


----------



## poofyo101

moth72484 said:


> Found out today I passed ROFR, feel like I got lucky with this one considering how loaded it is and no additional maintenance fees...
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20


Now is the time to send SSR through.


----------



## hobbes42

hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20

Didn't expect this, but I won't complain.  I can stop shopping now!  
OKW - 345 (125 extended)
AKV - 480
BLT - 250


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lorrie7249 said:


> absolutely!  no way to search or filter


YES and I stopped trying!  It's not worth the aggravation.


----------



## ScubaCat

jwmob91 said:


> Edited my original. I think it’s good now. Sorry about the slip ups.


Thanks!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Update! So my title company reached out to me two days ago and said that the agent sent in the ALL the necessary paperwork to Disney for ROFR on Tuesday. The contract was signed on November 20. Apparently Fidelity has a problem with properly sending paperwork despite charging a $195 admin fee. My contract says I can get my deposit back after 75 from the day of the signed contract. That is coming up in less than two weeks. So if Disney takes their time looking at this ROFR request it’ll put me past that 75 day mark. I told the broker, since my agent won’t respond to my emails or phone calls, that I will be walking away on 76th day with my deposit. Safe to say this has been a sucky process.


----------



## princesscinderella

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Update! So my title company reached out to me two days ago and said that the agent sent in the ALL the necessary paperwork to Disney for ROFR on Tuesday. The contract was signed on November 20. Apparently Fidelity has a problem with properly sending paperwork despite charging a $195 admin fee. My contract says I can get my deposit back after 75 from the day of the signed contract. That is coming up in less than two weeks. So if Disney takes their time looking at this ROFR request it’ll put me past that 75 day mark. I told the broker, since my agent won’t respond to my emails or phone calls, that I will be walking away on 76th day with my deposit. Safe to say this has been a sucky process.


So sorry you are going through this, they really dropped the ball!  Buying DVC resale is an exciting process, especially when you make it through ROFR with a great deal, for them to miss sending it is not excusable.  That agent should be fired, especially since they won’t even communicate with you.


----------



## poofyo101

princesscinderella said:


> So sorry you are going through this, they really dropped the ball!  Buying DVC resale is an exciting process, especially when you make it through ROFR with a great deal, for them to miss sending it is not excusable.  That agent should be fired, especially since they won’t even communicate with you.


Mistakes happen. They are human. Sucks when it’s you but that’s reality.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

poofyo101 said:


> Mistakes happen. They are human. Sucks when it’s you but that’s reality.


Luckily they are understanding that if things don’t happen before the 75th day I’m walking away. Now if they hold my deposit hostage after that then I would make a huge issue out of it. IE calling the Florida real estate commission.


----------



## princesscinderella

poofyo101 said:


> Mistakes happen. They are human. Sucks when it’s you but that’s reality.


I agree that mistakes happen, but as their agent they should own up to the mistake and communicate that to the buyer.  They have chosen to go silent which is where I have a problem.  I work in a customer oriented job and it’s how you get in front of a problem and correct a mistake is what’s most important and more memorable for a customer.  If the broker said I’m sorry that this happened and we are going to refund your admin fee without having to ask it’s much more effective.  That’s how Disney has made its name in the customer service.


----------



## Skywalker-77

Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20


----------



## CmdrThor

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Update! So my title company reached out to me two days ago and said that the agent sent in the ALL the necessary paperwork to Disney for ROFR on Tuesday. The contract was signed on November 20. Apparently Fidelity has a problem with properly sending paperwork despite charging a $195 admin fee. My contract says I can get my deposit back after 75 from the day of the signed contract. That is coming up in less than two weeks. So if Disney takes their time looking at this ROFR request it’ll put me past that 75 day mark. I told the broker, since my agent won’t respond to my emails or phone calls, that I will be walking away on 76th day with my deposit. Safe to say this has been a sucky process.



I am in process on my second contract with Fidelity right now.  Based on feedback from this board I selected my own closing attorney both times which I think helped a lot.  They are still awful on communication, but I find if I bug them enough to verify things are moving along they do get it done.  The prices for Fidelity contracts are typically lower, I am assuming because they have lower fees for the seller.  The $195 admin fee stinks but is more than made up by the lower cost per point.


----------



## CmdrThor

moth72484 said:


> Found out today I passed ROFR, feel like I got lucky with this one considering how loaded it is and no additional maintenance fees...
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20



Very nice! Gives me confidence mine is going to pass with flying colors.  I hope you get your points loaded quickly so you can use those banked '19 points before they expire.


----------



## PalDisFam

Did anyone else have odd issues with http://www.fidelityresales.com/ ? I am in the process of completing an offer on our first DVC contract and I've received the wrong purchase price (much less then it should be) twice. I've had to send it back to them to correct. There's no point for me to sign it since the seller would never sign for that amount. This makes me a bit hesitant to work with a company that is have issue with the most basic procedures. Should I be concerned?


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Lol Update part 2. Well apparently I passed ROFR today. Estoppel is next and supposedly they are rushing it. I'm looking into getting my admin fee back since if I didn't say anything it would have fallen through the cracks. They have until February 3rd to get closing docs to me. I'm doubtful that this will happen before then.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22


----------



## lovethesun12

PalDisFam said:


> Did anyone else have odd issues with http://www.fidelityresales.com/ ? I am in the process of completing an offer on our first DVC contract and I've received the wrong purchase price (much less then it should be) twice. I've had to send it back to them to correct. There's no point for me to sign it since the seller would never sign for that amount. This makes me a bit hesitant to work with a company that is have issue with the most basic procedures. Should I be concerned?


I have had absolutely no issues working with Fidelity and find their customer service excellent. I've purchased two contracts through them already and recently put in an offer on another; I've worked with 4 agents and multiple other employees and always found them incredibly nice, fast, honest and upfront.

I've also heard here multiple times that they aren't as available over weekends. While that may be true, I called on a Saturday last year and had an offer accepted that day, which was also independence day.

On another note, I have received contracts to sign with errors in them as well from other brokers. I've caught errors in my name, the number of points, the cost of the contract (can't remember the exact error here but basically it would have had me paying for points that were not present which I didn't plan to do).

Kudos to you on doing your due diligence and carefully reading anything you sign. I don't think brokers want to make errors but it is inevitable they will so all we can really do is be extra careful ourselves if we plan to purchase.


----------



## hskrshawn

hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21


----------



## PalDisFam

lovethesun12 said:


> I have had absolutely no issues working with Fidelity and find their customer service excellent. I've purchased two contracts through them already and recently put in an offer on another; I've worked with 4 agents and multiple other employees and always found them incredibly nice, fast, honest and upfront.
> 
> I've also heard here multiple times that they aren't as available over weekends. While that may be true, I called on a Saturday last year and had an offer accepted that day, which was also independence day.
> 
> On another note, I have received contracts to sign with errors in them as well from other brokers. I've caught errors in my name, the number of points, the cost of the contract (can't remember the exact error here but basically it would have had me paying for points that were not present which I didn't plan to do).
> 
> Kudos to you on doing your due diligence and carefully reading anything you sign. I don't think brokers want to make errors but it is inevitable they will so all we can really do is be extra careful ourselves if we plan to purchase.


Thank you for the feedback. 

I will post the contract once we get it signed. My wife and I are excited to join the club!


----------



## GenerationsDVC

GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20


----------



## Lorana

GenerationsDVC said:


> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20


Welcome home!  Wilderness Lodge is the best!  (shhhh, don't tell @pangyal)


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> I got my 270 point BWV $115/pt taken; then immediately submitted a 300 point BWV $115/pt international seller...looking to prove this international seller theory....still awaiting


Well, wouldn't you know, international seller came thru!  The Mouse likes American Cheese, not Isle of Mull Farmhouse Cheese (i.e. Scottish)!  Submitted Jan 13, passed Jan 22nd.


----------



## stargazertechie

Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sept-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22


----------



## TXN4Disney

Third time is the charm right?

TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21

Buyer and Seller splitting all dues for 2021


----------



## pangyal

Lorana said:


> Welcome home!  Wilderness Lodge is the best!  (shhhh, don't tell @pangyal)


Are you kidding? We wouldn’t give up our VWL contract for anything!!! LOVE it so much 

(Weeeeellll, maybe “anything“ is a strong word...lol)


----------



## Lorana

pangyal said:


> Are you kidding? We wouldn’t give up our VWL contract for anything!!! LOVE it so much


It is the best!!  Much as I love AKV for the animals and would also never give it up, WL remains my first love.

Actually, I was misremembering!  I think it's because you own these ROFR threads, so sorry about that.  I was thinking of @ScubaCat advocating BCV was the best in the last ROFR thread.  ;-)


----------



## mrmagpi

Update 1/30/21: There is no update. 

mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18

Hoping they pass on this loaded contract at BLT. Nervous!


----------



## gskywalker

TXN4Disney said:


> Third time is the charm right?
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21
> 
> Buyer and Seller splitting all dues for 2021


Best of luck.  I went 0 for 3 on BLT so hopefully you do better.


----------



## mrmagpi

gskywalker said:


> Best of luck.  I went 0 for 3 on BLT so hopefully you do better.


Dang, what were your $/point prices?


----------



## gskywalker

mrmagpi said:


> Dang, what were your $/point prices?


Cheap.  $140, $130 and I think $136 but it may have been $132, I don't remember.  Then they took $92 AKV last week.  Now waiting on $70 AUL.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Red Dog Run

CmdrThor said:


> I am in process on my second contract with Fidelity right now.  Based on feedback from this board I selected my own closing attorney both times which I think helped a lot.  They are still awful on communication, but I find if I bug them enough to verify things are moving along they do get it done.  The prices for Fidelity contracts are typically lower, I am assuming because they have lower fees for the seller.  The $195 admin fee stinks but is more than made up by the lower cost per point.



I used fidelity and my own choice of title.  No issues. Did this in August.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Update: PASSED!!!!!

Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21


----------



## pkrieger2287

From our friends at DVC Resale Market: 

"Life is full of possibilities. You just need to know where to look." - Joe Gardner ("Soul")

Congrats to the following 52 awesome families that passed ROFR in the last week!  Huge thanks as always to everyone out there for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




ALLERS, BRITT, APPLE, MCGOWAN, JEAN, MARX, GOERNER, SCHECK, WOOD, FONTANA, FULLER, HERNANDEZ, ARANCIVIA, BACKMAN, GILLEN, COOK, JESCHKE, PHILLIPS, DELOACH, CHANG, CAYWOOD, EPPENSTEIN, PRICE, ZHOU, MOYER, FIGUEROA, WERNER, SILVER, WARNING, STAHLECKER, LONDON, MAZZUCA, MCCOY, BURROW, GARCIA, ARMSTRONG, CLAGETT, ZELENAY, BURKE, BEHMLANDER, PUTNAM, REILLY, TIERNEY, SCHEDEL, MISITI, EBBELER, GANESHRAAM, KRAUZA, GONZALEZ, GLAISYER & SWITZER


----------



## CSLucas

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Update: PASSED!!!!!
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21


We submitted a contract for VGF 2 days after you so this gives me hope we will hear soon!


----------



## jwmob91

CSLucas said:


> We submitted a contract for VGF 2 days after you so this gives me hope we will hear soon!


Agreed. Love hearing all of the stories of everyone getting good news in a relatively short time. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Atinsley22

How long is it taking everyone to get the estoppel letter and close after ROFR. We passed on 1/13 and are still waiting to on it.


----------



## macman123

Atinsley22 said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get the estoppel letter and close after ROFR. We passed on 1/13 and are still waiting to on it.



I passed on 13th January as well and still waiting. Takes around 3 weeks.


----------



## LaneOT

Hey All!!!
LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24 

Really hoping this one passes!!!


----------



## Bruggok

Atinsley22 said:


> How long is it taking everyone to get the estoppel letter and close after ROFR. We passed on 1/13 and are still waiting to on it.


For me ROFR 12/17, estoppel 12/31, and received closing docs to sign on via email on 1/12. Every step seemed to have taken 2 weeks.


----------



## Atinsley22

Bruggok said:


> For me ROFR 12/17, estoppel 12/31, and received closing docs to sign on via email on 1/12. Every step seemed to have taken 2 weeks.


Fun. Have you gotten your points yet? I’m booking a trip in May and Sept and so I’m anxious to get them booked lol


----------



## Bruggok

Atinsley22 said:


> Fun. Have you gotten your points yet? I’m booking a trip in May and Sept and so I’m anxious to get them booked lol


Alas will be another month  I need broker/title co. to tell me seller returned closing docs and we closed. Next Orange Co. has to record deed. Then I gotta wait for Disney to give me points.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25


----------



## isthisanything

That is an excellent deal - good luck!!



LaneOT said:


> Hey All!!!
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24
> 
> Really hoping this one passes!!!


----------



## gskywalker

ugh its been a week.....really want to hear on ROFR so I can tell the wife "happy anniversary" gift.  (its not really for our anniversary but I figure if I phrase it that way I will get some extra points in the bank for being so thoughtful to get a big anniversary gift  )


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> ugh its been a week.....really want to hear on ROFR so I can tell the wife "happy anniversary" gift.  (its not really for our anniversary but I figure if I phrase it that way I will get some extra points in the bank for being so thoughtful to get a big anniversary gift  )


I hear you!! What a great anniversary present.  I’m waiting for my BLT that was submitted at the same time as others who have already passed which makes me think mines on the chopping block.  I just want to know so I can move on to another listing if necessary.  I know you lost a lot of BLT listing too


----------



## theducks1

theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25


----------



## Cabius

theducks1 said:


> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25



Good luck! Nice price for a loaded contract -- hopefully welcome to PVB!


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23 - international seller - sent 1/13 Passed 1/22


----------



## whitters3

If it takes a while to hear back does that usually mean it was taken? We sent in 1/7 for SSR and still haven't heard anything. It seems everyone else is hearing back so much quicker. I am tempted to email the listing company but don't want to be a nag.


----------



## ValW

whitters3 said:


> If it takes a while to hear back does that usually mean it was taken? We sent in 1/7 for SSR and still haven't heard anything. It seems everyone else is hearing back so much quicker. I am tempted to email the listing company but don't want to be a nag.



It doesn't hurt to drop an email.  I waited on my last BWV contract and when I finally contacted the broker they basically said  "oops sorry, we thought we contacted you TWO WEEKS ago - taken".


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

whitters3 said:


> If it takes a while to hear back does that usually mean it was taken? We sent in 1/7 for SSR and still haven't heard anything. It seems everyone else is hearing back so much quicker. I am tempted to email the listing company but don't want to be a nag.


Not to get your hopes up, but from what I've seen Disney will often act fast on contracts they are taking. But then again, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason in the ROFR process. What was your contract like? Fingers crossed for you! We submitted on the 17th, and I'm already getting antsy.


----------



## ValW

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23 - international seller - sent 1/13 Passed 1/22



So happy for you!! (and just a little jealous  )


----------



## gskywalker

whitters3 said:


> If it takes a while to hear back does that usually mean it was taken? We sent in 1/7 for SSR and still haven't heard anything. It seems everyone else is hearing back so much quicker. I am tempted to email the listing company but don't want to be a nag.


As a husband the last thing I ever want to encourage is nagging..... But yes follow up with them.  On my last one I followed up and found out they had gotten word a week earlier that it hadn't passed ROFR and they weren't sure why I hadn't heard.  My latest contract attempt went to ROFR last Monday and I am going to contact them this Friday if I haven't heard.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18


----------



## EmilyDisFan

My first offer on my first DVC contract! Lots of great info on this thread and the boards! Thank you!! 

EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26 

First contract after years of stalking them. Hopefully the process goes smoothly.


----------



## Skyborndancer

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> First contract after years of stalking them. Hopefully the process goes smoothly.



Kick *** BCV price!


----------



## gskywalker

Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has LITERALLY been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

gskywalker said:


> Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has literally been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?


Tee hee - You got this!  But yeah if you can think of a few people who posted at the same time, tag them and perhaps they have news and just haven't posted.  ROFR sure does seem to do batches though - somedays this thread lights up with notifications of people passing.


----------



## mrmagpi

gskywalker said:


> Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has literally been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?


No update here. We sent on the 18th for the BLT contract and have been checking our email very often... as well as this thread.


----------



## whitters3

gskywalker said:


> Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has literally been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?


It's agony! Last week there were so many going through and now I feel like it's been silent for a week. Still waiting to hear about ours submitted 1/7 and 1/15.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has literally been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?





mrmagpi said:


> No update here. We sent on the 18th for the BLT contract and have been checking our email very often... as well as this thread.



I am also not so patiently waiting to hear back too on my BLT submitted 1/8.  Other have heard back that have submitted after me, so I feel your pain.


----------



## CSLucas

princesscinderella said:


> I am also not so patiently waiting to hear back too on my BLT submitted 1/8.  Other have heard back that have submitted after me, so I feel your pain.


No update here either - we submitted on 1/13 for VGF and I was so hopeful after another poster heard back who submitted just before us.


----------



## gskywalker

Wow, a number who submitted at the same time or before me(1/18)....yuck.  My problem is that the broker who I bought through apparently has system issues for sending emails to me specifically(verified the email address is correct but I don't get system generated emails, only direct emails from them) so I am trying to be patient and not follow up until I start hearing of a bunch of contracts that have been notified.  If I don't hear by Friday I will ask though.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Wow, a number who submitted at the same time or before me(1/18)....yuck.  My problem is that the broker who I bought through apparently has system issues for sending emails to me specifically(verified the email address is correct but I don't get system generated emails, only direct emails from them) so I am trying to be patient and not follow up until I start hearing of a bunch of contracts that have been notified.  If I don't hear by Friday I will ask though.



I also set Friday as my if I don’t hear by then I’m going to call too.  My broker I used has another loaded BLT I’d bid on if this one doesn’t pass ROFR.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> I also set Friday as my if I don’t hear by then I’m going to call too.  My broker I used has another loaded BLT I’d bid on if this one doesn’t pass ROFR.


I saw a nice BLT contract with my use year I think on one of the sites, which use year are you?  My number one I spotted right now was a mostly loaded Feb AKV contract.  I don't know though that I am going to keep trying if my AUL doesn't work out.  My wife wants more points, I am not sure that I do because of the all of the cuts impacting what we loved about staying onsite.  I am happy to add the Aul points though at $70 a point with the perfect number of points.  EDIT: the AKV contract I was looking at is now Sale Pending now anyway, so the temptation is gone.


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> I saw a nice BLT contract with my use year I think on one of the sites, which use year are you?  My number one I spotted right now was a mostly loaded Feb AKV contract.  I don't know though that I am going to keep trying if my AUL doesn't work out.  My wife wants more points, I am not sure that I do because of the all of the cuts impacting what we loved about staying onsite.  I am happy to add the Aul points though at $70 a point with the perfect number of points.



I have a feb use year.  Although now my MIL is transferring her 200pt OKW contract to us too and that has an April UY I could buy that one too and bulk up that use year, since I already have 730 Pts in my feb UY.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

I submitted on the 18th as well and haven't heard anything either. Ive been compulsively checking my email since Monday. So I'm getting itchy too. Im not nervous, I just want some forward progress. But since I can't control it I'm trying not to stress.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

We submitted (I think) on the 19th and I'm getting so antsy too!  Feels like it's been MONTHS rather than 9 days LOL


----------



## stacie_d

I’ve been lurking long enough here, I might as well try to add ours to the list.


Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24

and still waiting.

—edited to add in closing costs and 21 maintenance fees.


----------



## lisa3635

stacie_d said:


> I’ve been lurking long enough here, I might as well try to add ours to the list.
> 
> stacie_d---$135-$20250-150-CCV-Dec-00/20, 150/21, 150/22-sent 12/24
> 
> and still waiting.


I think Disney only has 30 days, I’d send an email to your broker.  I think you should have heard by now.


----------



## stacie_d

lisa3635 said:


> I think Disney only has 30 days, I’d send an email to your broker.  I think you should have heard by now.


I have before and after the 30 days, and she said she had contacted Disney as well.


----------



## poofyo101

gskywalker said:


> Either the CM's that decide on ROFR are on hiatus or people haven't been updating their status.  I keep waiting for people who had a similar submission date to me hear something but I haven't seen anyone posting in a while.  I am pretty sure that it has LITERALLY been at least to 2-3 months since I submitted last Monday.....why yes I am getting impatient why do you ask?


you arent getting bought back. You bought aulani.


----------



## Sandisw

lisa3635 said:


> I think Disney only has 30 days, I’d send an email to your broker.  I think you should have heard by now.



Not exactly.  Disney needs to be given at least 30 days, but have up until the closing date of the contract to decide.

Most brokers won’t prepare documents with less than 60 to 75 days to closing in case there are delays via Disney.

In normal times, 2 to 4 weeks is as long as it takes.  However, last year it was taking closer to 45 days once things were shut down and limited staff


----------



## gskywalker

poofyo101 said:


> you arent getting bought back. You bought aulani.



Woohoo, the question is, are you confident enough to come live with my wife for the next 12 months after I tell her and she finds out she lost another contract and wants to maim and kill anyone that told her she had a contract??? I am just asking for a friend.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

lisa3635 said:


> I think Disney only has 30 days, I’d send an email to your broker.  I think you should have heard by now.


Man $135 CCV that’s crazy good.  Disney probably scratching their heads.  They definitely do not want more CCV inventory....but I’m thinking they don’t want to see $135 per point on CCV resale either.


----------



## 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea

Skyborndancer said:


> Kick *** BCV price!


Yes, would be very surprised if Disney let’s that one through.


----------



## poofyo101

gskywalker said:


> Woohoo, the question is, are you confident enough to come live with my wife for the next 12 months after I tell her and she finds out she lost another contract and wants to maim and kill anyone that told her she had a contract??? I am just asking for a friend.


Yes. I am very confident.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Yes. I am very confident.



What is so funny is I saw a post elsewhere last week and mentioned something to this effect and was told that Aulani does indeed get bought back even in active sales. I am with you..it’s a go!!


----------



## Mouse511

Our BLT was sent on 1/12 and still waiting.......


----------



## RanDIZ

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> Man $135 CCV that’s crazy good.  Disney probably scratching their heads.  They definitely do not want more CCV inventory....but I’m thinking they don’t want to see $135 per point on CCV resale either.



My 100pt passed this month @ $140 so it’ll be interesting to see what they do here. I’d bet the 120’s is their buyback threshold.


----------



## Paul Stupin

poofyo101 said:


> Yes. I am very confident.


I would bet it’ll go through, but at some point a low price will warrant a buy back, and there’s a slim chance this could be it.


----------



## PalDisFam

20000LeaguesUnderTheSea said:


> Yes, would be very surprised if Disney let’s that one through.


According to https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-december-20-report/ the highest buy back at BCV in 2020 was $119. I'm hopeful it goes through.


----------



## poofyo101

Paul Stupin said:


> I would bet it’ll go through, but at some point a low price will warrant a buy back, and there’s a slim chance this could be it.


I have sent aulani lower than this without issues a few times now. so fairly confident in their price.


----------



## ValW

PalDisFam said:


> According to https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-december-20-report/ the highest buy back at BCV in 2020 was $119. I'm hopeful it goes through.



I just had a $120 p/point BCV pass.  Hopefully, you'll be good!


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95 said:


> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 7/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12



Update- PASSED!

birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

So quiet.....

Come on ROFR team, we miss you


----------



## CSLucas

birchtree95 said:


> Update- PASSED!
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21


I hope this means things are moving again!! It seems like it's been several days with nobody hearing back about anything


----------



## gskywalker

CSLucas said:


> I hope this means things are moving again!! It seems like it's been several days with nobody hearing back about anything


Except that it passed a week ago already.  I had thought I would hear this week but looking like I will be waiting for another week.


----------



## CSLucas

gskywalker said:


> Except that it passed a week ago already.  I had thought I would hear this week but looking like I will be waiting for another week.


Good point- I didn't read the pass date carefully enough! At the 20-day mark I'll start bugging my broker to make sure nothing got missed, but I'm only on day 16 right now (although I'm sure it's more like day 116 )


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21 

It's only been a week, but it seems so much longer!


----------



## stacie_d

birchtree95 said:


> Update- PASSED!
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21


Congratulations!  We are on day 35 and counting.  Ours is 135 a point for CCV, so I’m hopeful, but at this point, I just want a decision.


----------



## gskywalker

stacie_d said:


> Congratulations!  We are on day 35 and counting.  Ours is 135 a point for CCV, so I’m hopeful, but at this point, I just want a decision.


Have you reached out to your broker to check on it?


----------



## stacie_d

gskywalker said:


> Have you reached out to your broker to check on it?


Yes...a couple times. Explanation is that Disney is doing whatever they want right now. We have a closing date on the contract of 2/12  so maybe the upcoming date will spur some decision.


----------



## whitters3

Finally bugged my broker and she said she promises we will find out the same day she finds out. It seems Disney must have decided to completely stop working on them last week.


----------



## lovethesun12

Every time I start planning my next disney trip (that doesn't usually go ahead) this happens =)

lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

whitters3 said:


> Finally bugged my broker and she said she promises we will find out the same day she finds out. It seems Disney must have decided to completely stop working of them last week.


Oh well, wasn't planning on a trip this year anyways, not until 2022. t least I gave myself plenty of time for this process to go through.


----------



## princesscinderella

I think member services is too busy dealing with the 2021- 2022 point chart inflation problem discussed in the other dvc thread to work on ROFR.  It’s crazy there’s no news for anyone this week.


----------



## EM Lawrence

princesscinderella said:


> I think member services is too busy dealing with the 2021- 2022 point chart inflation problem discussed in the other dvc thread to work on ROFR.  It’s crazy there’s no news for anyone this week.


I hope that is the case! It feels like the point inflation issue is not grabbing enough people’s attention.  But since ROFR has so few people working on it, its possible they have a sick week or something. (I’ve heard its only 1-2 people.)


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

princesscinderella said:


> I think member services is too busy dealing with the 2021- 2022 point chart inflation problem discussed in the other dvc thread to work on ROFR.  It’s crazy there’s no news for anyone this week.


How dare they work on anything but MY ROFR!!! Don't they know who I am?


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I think member services is too busy dealing with the 2021- 2022 point chart inflation problem discussed in the other dvc thread to work on ROFR.  It’s crazy there’s no news for anyone this week.



Just so people know, members services is not involved in the process for ROFR.


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> Just so people know, members services is not involved in the process for ROFR.


Sorry for the misinformation thanks for the clarification


----------



## andeesings

princesscinderella said:


> I think member services is too busy dealing with the 2021- 2022 point chart inflation problem discussed in the other dvc thread to work on ROFR.  It’s crazy there’s no news for anyone this week.



Can you explain this?


----------



## princesscinderella

andeesings said:


> Can you explain this?


It’s way too complicated to explain in one post.  Here’s the thread currently discussing this issue.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-point-balancing-2022-vs-2021.3820183/


----------



## FinnFogg

FinnFogg---$108–$25065-210-AKL-Apr -0/20, 210/21, 210/22 - sent 1/28


----------



## Bobby2443

Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27


----------



## whitters3

whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7 taken 1/29

While not a total surprise, it is still disappointing. I am just glad to have an answer and that they seem to be working on things again. We are still waiting to hear back our on Poly submitted 1/15. After that, who knows where we go from there.


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20 

Taken unfortunately.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Sorry those SSR contracts were taken


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

SUPER BUMMED!

Disney bought my contract 

Hopefully I do this right: 

SSR: $100-$25000-250-February 0/20, 250/21, 250/22 sent 1/27

Question for you experienced folks. This seller has another contract that is exactly the same. If we agree on like $101 or $102 do you think that would also be bought back?


----------



## lisa3635

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> SUPER BUMMED!
> 
> Disney bought my contract
> 
> Hopefully I do this right:
> 
> SSR: $100-$25000-250-February 0/20, 250/21, 250/22 sent 1/27
> 
> Question for you experienced folks. This seller has another contract that is exactly the same. If we agree on like $101 or $102 do you think that would also be bought back?



was it really sent 1/27?  2 days ago?  Seems like they wanted SSR this week. I dont know if a higher price would make a difference.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I believe it was sent through on 1/27. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

lisa3635 said:


> was it really sent 1/27?  2 days ago?  Seems like they wanted SSR this week. I dont know if a higher price would make a difference.



I'm wondering if maybe $100 was their cut off for snatching it up and $101 might go through?


----------



## Sandisw

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> SUPER BUMMED!
> 
> Disney bought my contract
> 
> Hopefully I do this right:
> 
> SSR: $100-$25000-250-February 0/20, 250/21, 250/22 sent 1/27
> 
> Question for you experienced folks. This seller has another contract that is exactly the same. If we agree on like $101 or $102 do you think that would also be bought back?



There is not any way to know for sure,  What we are seeing is that over $100 for SSR seems to pass more often than under $100.  If it fits your need, try again!

But a few over $100 have been taken. And a few under passed.


----------



## lisa3635

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I believe it was sent through on 1/27. I could be wrong of course.


Wow, at least you didn't have to wait long.  My was submitted 1/20 and just found out in the last hour.


----------



## lisa3635

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm wondering if maybe $100 was their cut off for snatching it up and $101 might go through?



Theres been lots they passed on in the 90s, I think we both just hit a week where they wanted SSR.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Maybe I'm confused about when it was actually sent. Our offer was accepted by the seller on 1/21.


----------



## CSLucas

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Maybe I'm confused about when it was actually sent. Our offer was accepted by the seller on 1/21.


that is super fast! I guess they just really wanted your contract


----------



## CmdrThor

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> SUPER BUMMED!
> 
> Disney bought my contract
> 
> Hopefully I do this right:
> 
> SSR: $100-$25000-250-February 0/20, 250/21, 250/22 sent 1/27
> 
> Question for you experienced folks. This seller has another contract that is exactly the same. If we agree on like $101 or $102 do you think that would also be bought back?



Sad  I'm pretty worried about mine now. Also February use year SSR and $100 per point.  Was the seller going to be paying 2021 MF on yours?


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8 - taken 1/29

So sad but we will be looking for another similar contract.


----------



## Paul Stupin

whitters3 said:


> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7 taken 1/29
> 
> While not a total surprise, it is still disappointing. I am just glad to have an answer and that they seem to be working on things again. We are still waiting to hear back our on Poly submitted 1/15. After that, who knows where we go from there.


Seems like that price kind of guaranteed you’d be taken.


----------



## princesscinderella

I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.


----------



## JETSDAD

princesscinderella said:


> I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.


Big no-no unless they have direction from the sellers to not present any offers under $XXX.


----------



## CSLucas

princesscinderella said:


> I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.


I had the same experience. It was a contract we really wanted so I just dealt with it and upped my offer, but as a seller I would be livid if I found out offers weren't even being presented to me (especially since it really wasn't a particularly low offer).


----------



## gisele2

princesscinderella said:


> I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.


I had the same experience with 3 companies and I think it is broker dependant. Because one would refuse to present the offer or let me know that I was making them loose their time, but the other would present it.


----------



## dvcAKVOwner

bookwormde said:


> Yes they left what any other broker would have marked as sold on the site as pending for a very long time. I always assued that it was to make it look like they had more listing compared to other brokers than they have.
> 
> They have been getting a lot less new listings since they stopped being the recommended reseller by DVC. As of now I have only been able to track 2 new contracts on the site in January.


We just received a letter from DVC yesterday stating that fidelity is still the recommended reseller by DVC. They also confirmed it over the phone today. Where did you find this information at?


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29

Back at it again. Sold 1 of my contracts that was sent to ROFR today. Couldn’t pass this one up.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

dvcAKVOwner said:


> We just received a letter from DVC yesterday stating that fidelity is still the recommended reseller by DVC. They also confirmed it over the phone today. Where did you find this information at?


I was told the same.  We are in the midst of a contract with them and it's been challenging to get good communication to say the least!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Seems like they are snatching a bunch of these contracts up 

Maybe if they are going on a run now, they will lay off a bit?


----------



## najgreen

najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27


----------



## Brianstl

dvcAKVOwner said:


> We just received a letter from DVC yesterday stating that fidelity is still the recommended reseller by DVC. They also confirmed it over the phone today. Where did you find this information at?


Both Vacatia and Fidelity are Disney's preferred resellers.  The fact that Vacatia is a preferred reseller may have caused some to believe that Fidelity is not anymore.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/tourism/os-cfb-tourism-column-05232016-20160522-story.html


----------



## ValW

ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29

I'm having a hard time getting a Boardwalk contract!  This is the 3rd one taken.


----------



## TXN4Disney

TXN4Disney said:


> Third time is the charm right?
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21
> 
> Buyer and Seller splitting all dues for 2021



Update: 
TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29


TAKEN!  A little surprised, although I was prepared for anything, but thought it had a shot. Looks like they were on a buyback spree today.


----------



## michael730

ValW said:


> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting a Boardwalk contract!  This is the 3rd one taken.


Ugh I’m so sorry to hear! That sucks!
I submitted a contract an hour ago at the same exact price per point for 100 points. I inquired with the agent about offering a bit more per point to maybe lessen the chances of ROFR, maybe like $122 a point, but she insisted it wasn’t necessary to do bc Disney has no rhyme or reason to taking them. Maybe I’ll get lucky who knows! I do think they seem to be buying back a lot more contracts now that they’re emphasizing on selling the sold out resorts. I know so few boardwalk contracts were bought back last year too!


----------



## RanDIZ

Sara Sharpe said:


> I was told the same.  We are in the midst of a contract with them and it's been challenging to get good communication to say the least!



Challenging is an understatement. They lost my business twice already for delayed responses.


----------



## Bruggok

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> So quiet.....
> 
> Come on ROFR team, we miss you


I'll bet there is no ROFR team, but down to 1 person with 4 managers above him/her; all coworkers have been let go or early "voluntary" retirement/exited. Processes ROFR on Mondays, Estoppel on Tuesdays, sets up new member accounts on Wednesdays, and deals with annual dues on Thursdays. On Fridays holds multiple conference calls all day with each of his/her managers to update on them and get asked repeatedly why things are going so slowly  I'm half joking but this kind of crap happens in other companies.


----------



## Jkramer79

Jkramer79 said:


> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Sell paying 2020 due- sent 1/11


Taken 1/29  - and it was an international seller back to the drawing board, 3rd contract taken!!!


----------



## gskywalker

TXN4Disney said:


> Update:
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> TAKEN!  A little surprised, although I was prepared for anything, but thought it had a shot. Looks like they were on a buyback spree today.



Bright side is the 3rd time wasn't the charm for me either getting a BLT contract, I never lost another BLT contract after the 3rd time.....because I gave up on BLT , lol.


----------



## gskywalker

Jkramer79 said:


> Taken 1/29  - and it was an international seller back to the drawing board, 3rd contract taken!!!


Wow really an international seller was taken?  I had heard that has never happened?  Apparently not.


----------



## thebigman65

TXN4Disney said:


> Update:
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> TAKEN!  A little surprised, although I was prepared for anything, but thought it had a shot. Looks like they were on a buyback spree today.


hmmmm....my BLT resale was sent on the 15th....haven't heard anything yet!?


----------



## ValW

michael730 said:


> Ugh I’m so sorry to hear! That sucks!
> I submitted a contract an hour ago at the same exact price per point for 100 points. I inquired with the agent about offering a bit more per point to maybe lessen the chances of ROFR, maybe like $122 a point, but she insisted it wasn’t necessary to do bc Disney has no rhyme or reason to taking them. Maybe I’ll get lucky who knows! I do think they seem to be buying back a lot more contracts now that they’re emphasizing on selling the sold out resorts. I know so few boardwalk contracts were bought back last year too!




Good luck!  I agree that there is no rhyme or reason.  Mine that were taken were $110, $115, and $118.  I just made an offer of $122 on another listing - hoping the seller accepts and it makes it through.


----------



## princesscinderella

Wow so many contracts taken today,  I hope someone gets some good news today that they passed too.


----------



## Jkramer79

gskywalker said:


> Wow really an international seller was taken?  I had heard that has never happened?  Apparently not.


I am shocked


----------



## Paul Stupin

princesscinderella said:


> I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.


My experience with the dvc board sponsor is that they’re fair, smart and super easy to work with. And many sellers specify a price below which they will not entertain offers. Some insist on full price offers only. Were your offers lowball? Or really lowball? Maybe they know the sellers well enough to know that they just wouldn’t respond.


----------



## ValW

Jkramer79 said:


> I am shocked




Ditto!


----------



## michael730

ValW said:


> Good luck!  I agree that there is no rhyme or reason.  Mine that were taken were $110, $115, and $118.  I just made an offer of $122 on another listing - hoping the seller accepts and it makes it through.


So crazy! Positive energy for both of us then


----------



## RedFive

RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28


----------



## princesscinderella

Paul Stupin said:


> My experience with the dvc board sponsor is that they’re fair, smart and super easy to work with. And many sellers specify a price below which they will not entertain offers. Some insist on full price offers only. Were your offers lowball? Or really lowball? Maybe they know the sellers well enough to know that they just wouldn’t respond.



My offer(s) were on the lower end but that still doesn’t mean they should not be presented to the sellers.  Even if they won’t entertain it, it still also shows that the broker is working hard to sell their contract and receiving offers on it.  Situations change and the sellers should know all offers on the table.


----------



## Lorana

princesscinderella said:


> My offer(s) were on the lower end but that still doesn’t mean they should not be presented to the sellers.  Even if they won’t entertain it, it still also shows that the broker is working hard to sell their contract and receiving offers on it.  Situations change and the sellers should know all offers on the table.


I have had similar problems with them as well.  One of the issues is that they also flip contracts, so they won't present low offers because they would take the contract themselves at that point (one of the brokers said this to me in response to a low offer I was making).


----------



## Sara Sharpe

RanDIZ said:


> Challenging is an understatement. They lost my business twice already for delayed responses.


I almost hope mine gets bought back and I can just start again!  Voicemails go unreturned, emails unanswered!!!  My mom can’t even get info on buying another timeshare!!!!  Ridiculous!!!


----------



## JETSDAD

Lorana said:


> I have had similar problems with them as well.  One of the issues is that they also flip contracts, so they won't present low offers because they would take the contract themselves at that point (one of the brokers said this to me in response to a low offer I was making).


If they have a guaranteed minimum/instant sale price then it really wouldn't make sense to present offers below that price.


----------



## bookwormde

dvcAKVOwner said:


> We just received a letter from DVC yesterday stating that fidelity is still the recommended reseller by DVC. They also confirmed it over the phone today. Where did you find this information at?


It was posted by other dis board members, but as I said I was not able to confirm it. Thanks for the update/correction.

I am beginning to figure out FIdelity's new numbering system and if I am accurate, they are now listing new contracts are a rate above last year and at lower than average market asking prices which is consistent with what we used to see a few years ago

Thanks


----------



## Sandisw

gskywalker said:


> Wow really an international seller was taken?  I had heard that has never happened?  Apparently not.



And just like that...the one feature we all felt was 100% a guarantee is not. I have heard for years that things are constantly in flux for the sole purpose of not having any set patterns that never change.

Obviously, this thread helps with patterns but every once in a while that pattern crumbles.   Lol


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> My offer(s) were on the lower end but that still doesn’t mean they should not be presented to the sellers.  Even if they won’t entertain it, it still also shows that the broker is working hard to sell their contract and receiving offers on it.  Situations change and the sellers should know all offers on the table.



As someone who sold last year, I had received a very low offer on one.  I told the broker that the counter offer was the lowest I would go and if any new offers came in lower than that,  no need to even contact me because it was a no, if this buyer walked away

They did and a few weeks later I got another offer which was $2/more than what I had said,  I have no idea in those few weeks if others tried since I had asked not  to be bothered.

So, again, a broker does not have to present if a seller has already said not to.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Hearing all the taken contracts today, I definitely feel like I squeaked by with my 100pt BLT @$155/pt last wednesday.


----------



## lovethesun12

Sandisw said:


> As someone who sold last year, I had received a very low offer on one.  I told the broker that the counter offer was the lowest I would go and if any new offers came in lower than that,  no need to even contact me because it was a no, if this buyer walked away
> 
> They did and a few weeks later I got another offer which was $2/more than what I had said,  I have no idea in those few weeks if others tried since I had asked not  to be bothered.
> 
> So, again, a broker does not have to present if a seller has already said not to.


True, but if that's really the case they should just say that. From what I have read on this thread they are technically required to present the offer.


----------



## CmdrThor

princesscinderella said:


> Wow so many contracts taken today,  I hope someone gets some good news today that they passed too.



I'm wondering if the fact that I haven't heard back today is because mine wasn't taken, or just because Fidelity people have already left for the weekend and I'll get the bad news Monday.


----------



## Sandisw

lovethesun12 said:


> True, but if that's really the case they should just say that. From what I have read on this thread they are technically required to present the offer.



As mentioned, only if they have not gotten info from the seller.   As long as a seller gives them permission to only brings offers for X, then they can say to the buyer the seller won’t accept that.

Now, if they have nothing like that from the seller, then I agree, all offers should be sent,  I have been fortunate to have not yet had a broker refuse to send my offer in to a seller.  But wanted to share that as a seller, I did indeed give a broker permission to simply reject low offers outright.


----------



## dbtex83

CmdrThor said:


> I'm wondering if the fact that I haven't heard back today is because mine wasn't taken, or just because Fidelity people have already left for the weekend and I'll get the bad news Monday.


For both of my contracts purchased through Fidelity, it was the title company that notified me that I passed ROFR. And the most recent one from a couple weeks ago notified me at the very end of the workday. Good luck!

Also it does seem in recent weeks that contracts are getting either approved or taken in batches on different days. Like I recall end of December seeming like a small wave of contracts taken, then a couple weeks ago (Jan 13-14) was a big batch of contracts passing.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29


----------



## DisneyMom_3

dbtex83 said:


> For both of my contracts purchased through Fidelity, it was the title company that notified me that I passed ROFR. And the most recent one from a couple weeks ago notified me at the very end of the workday. Good luck!
> 
> Also it does seem in recent weeks that contracts are getting either approved or taken in batches on different days. Like I recall end of December seeming like a small wave of contracts taken, then a couple weeks ago (Jan 13-14) was a big batch of contracts passing.


My broker said Disney only notified her of ones that were Taken today. She said she will probably hear about which ones Passed on Monday. Unfortunately, I heard from her today.


----------



## whitters3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29


Oh no! I am sorry. What is Disney doing over there today? It is like they didn't even look at them and just took they all. This doesn't give me any hope for our Poly contract sent in on 1/15 as it is $130 per point for 150 points.


----------



## CSLucas

DisneyMom_3 said:


> My broker said Disney only notified her of ones that were Taken today. She said she will probably hear about which ones Passed on Monday. Unfortunately, I heard from her today.


I guess that makes me feel a lot better about not hearing anything today


----------



## Pseudonym531

Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29


----------



## Sara Sharpe

dbtex83 said:


> For both of my contracts purchased through Fidelity, it was the title company that notified me that I passed ROFR. And the most recent one from a couple weeks ago notified me at the very end of the workday. Good luck!
> 
> Also it does seem in recent weeks that contracts are getting either approved or taken in batches on different days. Like I recall end of December seeming like a small wave of contracts taken, then a couple weeks ago (Jan 13-14) was a big batch of contracts passing.


Who was your title company?  First American?


----------



## RanDIZ

G


DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29



Does this mean PVB is on the chopping block? With PVB direct going to $250 it doesn’t surprise me. Anything under $140 is probably vulnerable.


----------



## Mouse511

Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29

Taken....little surprised, but not really.........Search continues.


----------



## gskywalker

Wow so many taken today, sorry everyone.  Bright side is you get to do the best part, the fun of finding a new one and negotiating, or is that just me? Seriously I actually want to get a contract just so I can try to find one and negotiate it.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

RanDIZ said:


> G
> 
> 
> Does this mean PVB is on the chopping block? With PVB direct going to $250 it doesn’t surprise me. Anything under $140 is probably vulnerable.


I guess so. There were ones that passed in the past couple of months at lower prices and I offered Asking Price. I guess I should’ve offered more than Asking.


----------



## lovethesun12

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29


Oh dear. I feel really bad for you and also worried for mine now. I thought I was safe with $132 for 75pts but looks like that might not be the case.


----------



## stacie_d

DisneyMom_3 said:


> My broker said Disney only notified her of ones that were Taken today. She said she will probably hear about which ones Passed on Monday. Unfortunately, I heard from her today.


Still waiting. Hopefully she’s correct. I think I’m finding I don’t quite have the patience for resale. But we’ve been waiting since Christmas Eve. I wavered back and forth all day about whether I should contact the broker again.


----------



## lovethesun12

gskywalker said:


> Wow so many taken today, sorry everyone.  Bright side is you get to do the best part, the fun of finding a new one and negotiating, or is that just me? Seriously I actually want to get a contract just so I can try to find one and negotiate it.


I have a poly contract sent at $132, and just started looking for a new one because I'm thinking there's a good chance it will get taken.


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29



So sorry.  It seemed that for years Poly was pretty safe and now today, we see it’s not,

I guess they really are keeping people on their toes!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

lovethesun12 said:


> Oh dear. I feel really bad for you but also worried for mine now. I thought I was safe with $132 for 75pts but looks like that might not be the case.


I was pretty hopeful until I saw so many Taken today. Maybe no news is good news for you?


----------



## dbtex83

Sara Sharpe said:


> Who was your title company?  First American?


Yes, First American for this current one. I've also used Mason Title with Fidelity by my request, but they've both been equally responsive.


----------



## RanDIZ

lovethesun12 said:


> I have a poly contract sent at $132, and just started looking for a new one because I'm thinking there's a good chance it will get taken.



That’s a good price. Hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Sandisw said:


> So sorry.  It seemed that for years Poly was pretty safe and now today, we see it’s not,
> 
> I guess they really are keeping people on their toes!


I really wanted Grand Floridian anyway, but Poly was my second choice. The price was just so much better for Poly. I figured if I wouldn’t be guaranteed to even get VGF at 11 months anyway, I would go with the better price. Back to stalking the listings!


----------



## princesscinderella

My mother in law surprised us with a nice lobster dinner tonight, it helped soften all the bad news of ROFR today.  The sparkling wine is helping too.  I hope all those that are waiting get good news on Monday . Crazy how many were taken today.


----------



## RanDIZ

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I really wanted Grand Floridian anyway, but Poly was my second choice. The price was just so much better for Poly. I figured if I wouldn’t be guaranteed to even get VGF at 11 months anyway, I would go with the better price. Back to stalking the listings!



Good move. Better chance of securing a reservation at PVB than VGF. And you could always walk next door.


----------



## lovethesun12

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I was pretty hopeful until I saw so many Taken today. Maybe no news is good news for you?


Thanks but mine was only sent yesterday! I'm hopefully but also realistic now - it's not looking good, lol.


----------



## Lorana

bookwormde said:


> It was posted by other dis board members, but as I said I was not able to confirm it. Thanks for the update/correction.
> 
> I am beginning to figure out FIdelity's new numbering system and if I am accurate, they are now listing new contracts are a rate above last year and at lower than average market asking prices which is consistent with what we used to see a few years ago
> 
> Thanks


What’s their new numbering system?  Is the “time” accurate then?


----------



## lovethesun12

RanDIZ said:


> That’s a good price. Hopefully it works out for you.


Thanks! Hopefully Disney thinks it's a terrible price =)


----------



## poofyo101

Jkramer79 said:


> Taken 1/29  - and it was an international seller back to the drawing board, 3rd contract taken!!!


are you sure it was an international seller? Not some sort of mistake or miscommunication?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29

My first contract.


----------



## Lakegirl

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Hearing all the taken contracts today, I definitely feel like I squeaked by with my 100pt BLT @$155/pt last wednesday.


Yes you did.


----------



## michael730

So sorry to all of those who’s contracts got taken this week! Maybe Disney will not be as harsh next month after all the contracts they bought back this month !


----------



## LaneOT

Seeing all the contracts taken reduces my hope that my $97 pp for 110 pt SSR contract has little shot of passing....


----------



## The Jackal

It looks like that DVC is serious about selling sold out resorts.  I can see where it makes some sense for them. Sorry for all the ROFR’s. But it appears most borderline contracts are up for grabs more than ever.


----------



## Red Dog Run

princesscinderella said:


> I put in an offer with the dvc board sponsor and was told that they wouldn’t even entertain my offer so I said there there three others I’d be interested in sending a similar offer to and he basically told me they will all say no without ever contacting them.  I’m in real estate and that’s a big no no.  Very disappointed, I will not be looking there again.



Unless there is a specific message on the board that states "only asking price will be accepted," then I'm going to assume that it is broker driven.  However, I think there are exceptions. I personally questioned this with a small 25 point OKW that was priced almost at direct pricing, (at least in my mind).  I made what I thought was a reasonable offer, and the realtor stated that the seller turned down an offer a tad higher than mine.  I can understand the explanation and respect that the realtor is passing along the seller's wishes.  at 25 points, there isn't a lot of commission lost by selling less than the asking price.  That was 2 weeks ago, and the listing is still there, and I think that $140 per point for OKW 2042 is still very high.  Direct is 165.    I realize that $625 in my favor is the difference, but that's not going to sway me due to the time it takes for the entire resale process and the fact that  15% will virtually disappear after closing.  Direct would be immediate and a non-issue at this price.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Mouse511 said:


> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> Taken....little surprised, but not really.........Search continues.


Wow, I’m very surprised. Resale prices are on the way up. Who would have thought.


----------



## gisele2

ValW said:


> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting a Boardwalk contract!  This is the 3rd one taken.


I would never thought that at this price it would be taken .


----------



## bookwormde

Remember ROFR is not a random process and is primarily based on filling orders for sold out resort direct purchases


----------



## princesscinderella

Red Dog Run said:


> Unless there is a specific message on the board that states "only asking price will be accepted," then I'm going to assume that it is broker driven.  However, I think there are exceptions. I personally questioned this with a small 25 point OKW that was priced almost at direct pricing, (at least in my mind).  I made what I thought was a reasonable offer, and the realtor stated that the seller turned down an offer a tad higher than mine.  I can understand the explanation and respect that the realtor is passing along the seller's wishes.  at 25 points, there isn't a lot of commission lost by selling less than the asking price.  That was 2 weeks ago, and the listing is still there, and I think that $140 per point for OKW 2042 is still very high.  Direct is 165.    I realize that $625 in my favor is the difference, but that's not going to sway me due to the time it takes for the entire resale process and the fact that  15% will virtually disappear after closing.  Direct would be immediate and a non-issue at this price.



At that price it’s definitely better to buy direct because there’s not as much closing costs either, no restrictions and the points are immediate.  I was told by a dvc guide that the best time to buy direct is right before your UY starts because they will give you the previous use year points too.  Ex- I have a feb use year if I buy in jan I’d get 2020 and 2021 points but if I bought in March I’d only get 2021.


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15 - Taken 1/29

Bummer! 2 BLT contracts in row taken......


----------



## gisele2

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15 - Taken 1/29
> 
> Bummer! 2 BLT contracts in row taken......


What is happening ? I did not look at his forum for one month and WDW is taking everything ? Really glad I bought this summer . I had a  of a deal ... really sorry for you .


----------



## gisele2

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, TAKEN 1/29


So sorry for you . I know there is a lot of work behind each contract sent to ROFR .


----------



## gisele2

LaneOT said:


> Seeing all the contracts taken reduces my hope that my $97 pp for 110 pt SSR contract has little shot of passing....


They can not buy back everything , have a little hope .


----------



## michael730

To anyone who’s been involved with threads such as these or has paid attention to the ROFR for a while say whether it seems that Disney tends to buy back larger point contracts versus smaller point contracts? Does anyone find that to be more common or is it really a mix of both? When I say larger I mean like 200 point plus (not that it’s that large but large to me haha)


----------



## DaveNan

bookwormde said:


> Remember ROFR is not a random process and is primarily based on filling orders for sold out resort direct purchases


Exactly!  With future resorts being delayed, DVC will be trying to stretch the Riv points.  They have already started to more actively market sold out resorts.  The guides used to steer you away from sold out resorts, now even the website advertises you can buy at any of the resorts, including the sold out resorts.  For every person who decides to buy sold out resorts directly from DVC, that number of points will be taken in ROFR.  I don't fault those folks for their decision, either the exact UY, number of points, they want to avoid the time and emotion of the secondary market, or they value the direct benefits (can use at all resorts, current and future, discounts, special events.....).  But, know that every person on these boards that shares the information that they decided to buy points at a sold out resort directly from DVC means someone will get points taken in ROFR.  Over the years DVC has adjusted the policy (split and combine points as well as switch UY) so they can grab the cheapest points.  It just comes down to the short term need based on direct buyers and maybe the point status.  If Disney is sitting on points and can't get cash for the rooms at a resort they may prefer "stripped" contracts.  If they need points, because direct points come at current status (neither loaded nor stripped), they may prefer loaded contracts.


----------



## bookwormde

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15 - Taken 1/29
> 
> Bummer! 2 BLT contracts in row taken......


sorry that you lost this one, but it is a good example that sale price and points are not the only factors

It may be that they  had an order for a 200 point contract and this saved them combining points and creating a new composite sourced deed, it could be that there was a rush of BLT orders so they just grabbed what was available this week, there may have been other factors that we do not understand or some combination of factors. When we get the monthly reports for direct sales we may get some indication for this week's ROFR rush and the unusual patter, then again we may not.


----------



## bookwormde

michael730 said:


> To anyone who’s been involved with threads such as these or has paid attention to the ROFR for a while say whether it seems that Disney tends to buy back larger point contracts versus smaller point contracts? Does anyone find that to be more common or is it really a mix of both? When I say larger I mean like 200 point plus (not that it’s that large but large to me haha)


I think that this a a factor of larger point contracts have the lowest sale prices resle


----------



## JETSDAD

I've often wondered why they don't buy back all the very large contracts as they can get a great price and then break it into smaller pieces. They don't seem to do that though and there really is no way of knowing exactly why they buy some and leave others.


----------



## Brianstl

gisele2 said:


> They can not buy back everything , have a little hope .


They will reach a point when they fill their waiting list and lose the incentive to buy back.


----------



## bookwormde

JETSDAD said:


> I've often wondered why they don't buy back all the very large contracts as they can get a great price and then break it into smaller pieces. They don't seem to do that though and there really is no way of knowing exactly why they buy some and leave others.


I have seen them taken but it not a frequent as the 200 to 400 size. I think it is a good indication that DVD does not like to carry significant unsold inventory and/or they want to have enough "room" to pick of the smaller below market contracts


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

My broker told me Disney bought back 25 of their contract yesterday, mine was one of the largest. 

My seller had agreed to pay the fees, do you guys think that has anything to do with ROFR?


----------



## whitters3

whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15 taken 1/30

Definitely surprised by this one. We clearly could not have submitted this at a worse time. We are going to wait a while now before we submit again just to see where Disney is headed in the future due to COVID and with DVC.


----------



## poofyo101

bookwormde said:


> sorry that you lost this one, but it is a good example that sale price and points are not the only factors
> 
> It may be that they  had an order for a 200 point contract and this saved them combining points and creating a new composite sourced deed, it could be that there was a rush of BLT orders so they just grabbed what was available this week, there may have been other factors that we do not understand or some combination of factors. When we get the monthly reports for direct sales we may get some indication for this week's ROFR rush and the unusual patter, then again we may not.


Not sure I agree as they have bought back a few even higher than 144. The threshold of them buying just increase it seems. Could be totally wrong.


----------



## poofyo101

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> My broker told me Disney bought back 25 of their contract yesterday, mine was one of the largest.
> 
> My seller had agreed to pay the fees, do you guys think that has anything to do with ROFR?


The price is the biggest factor. if they pay the fees the price becomes less.


----------



## poofyo101

They also seem to rotate the focus on resorts as well.
Right now AKV they have not been buying back. will change in the coming weeks/months.
VGF was also fairly hot for them to buy back a few months ago and seems to have slowed down now.
Right now BLT is a hot buy back it seems.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Really hope you are right they are not buying back AKV right now. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ginamarie

Red Dog Run said:


> Unless there is a specific message on the board that states "only asking price will be accepted," then I'm going to assume that it is broker driven.  However, I think there are exceptions. I personally questioned this with a small 25 point OKW that was priced almost at direct pricing, (at least in my mind).  I made what I thought was a reasonable offer, and the realtor stated that the seller turned down an offer a tad higher than mine.  I can understand the explanation and respect that the realtor is passing along the seller's wishes.  at 25 points, there isn't a lot of commission lost by selling less than the asking price.  That was 2 weeks ago, and the listing is still there, and I think that $140 per point for OKW 2042 is still very high.  Direct is 165.    I realize that $625 in my favor is the difference, but that's not going to sway me due to the time it takes for the entire resale process and the fact that  15% will virtually disappear after closing.  Direct would be immediate and a non-issue at this price.



$140 for OKW 2042 is ridiculous.  Not only is it close to the direct pricing, but the direct pricing goes until 2057!

Some sellers are stubborn and want to get a certain price.


----------



## CSLucas

poofyo101 said:


> They also seem to rotate the focus on resorts as well.
> Right now AKV they have not been buying back. will change in the coming weeks/months.
> VGF was also fairly hot for them to buy back a few months ago and seems to have slowed down now.
> Right now BLT is a hot buy back it seems.


I hope you're right about VGF- we have 2 contracts in ROFR for there right now.


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Hoping they pass on this loaded contract at BLT. Nervous!


Update 1/30/21: There is no update.


----------



## ValW

michael730 said:


> To anyone who’s been involved with threads such as these or has paid attention to the ROFR for a while say whether it seems that Disney tends to buy back larger point contracts versus smaller point contracts? Does anyone find that to be more common or is it really a mix of both? When I say larger I mean like 200 point plus (not that it’s that large but large to me haha)



In December, I had two 50 point BLT contracts taken @ $155.  I didn't think the price point or contract size would be appealing to Disney.  I was wrong.
I've had three BWV contracts taken this month- $110, $115, $118.
I had a Beach Club contract pass @ $120 p/point. 
I think I'm going to stop trying to figure out how Disney decides and just keep trying to get one through ROFR.


----------



## Sunnyore

princesscinderella said:


> At that price it’s definitely better to buy direct because there’s not as much closing costs either, no restrictions and the points are immediate.  I was told by a dvc guide that the best time to buy direct is right before your UY starts because they will give you the previous use year points too.  Ex- I have a feb use year if I buy in jan I’d get 2020 and 2021 points but if I bought in March I’d only get 2021.



While that is true I will add I just recently bought direct in Dec/Jan and they gave me my 2020 points even though my uy is Aug. My understanding is if they have inventory they will give it to you. And granted I bought small addons only, I felt they had plenty of inventory already for my sold out resort purchases. Told my guide how many points and which resort for my uy and points are added same day. Sorry if I contributed to some of the ROFR taken recently. But man, it’s such a smoother easier process to buy direct. Been looking to add resale now since I have my blue card status at this point and checking like 5 websites daily for that perfect contract is a bit stressful. Luckily I am in no hurry to add so I just have to keep reminding myself that I guess. Such a difference process from when I bought my first resale and so wasn’t restricted to a specific uy yet.


----------



## Sandisw

I will add that another unique thing that happened in 2020 was the DVC decided to use points owned by DVD to transfer to owners who had banked 2018 points ready to expire.  I do wonder if that is a factor in some of the buy backs.  We have no idea how many points that was but the ROFR process would help to replenish points for them to use...even if not the same resort as the ones that were given to owners.


----------



## JETSDAD

Sunnyore said:


> While that is true I will add I just recently bought direct in Dec/Jan and they gave me my 2020 points even though my uy is Aug. My understanding is if they have inventory they will give it to you. And granted I bought small addons only, I felt they had plenty of inventory already for my sold out resort purchases. Told my guide how many points and which resort for my uy and points are added same day. Sorry if I contributed to some of the ROFR taken recently. But man, it’s such a smoother easier process to buy direct. Been looking to add resale now since I have my blue card status at this point and checking like 5 websites daily for that perfect contract is a bit stressful. Luckily I am in no hurry to add so I just have to keep reminding myself that I guess. Such a difference process from when I bought my first resale and so wasn’t restricted to a specific uy yet.


An August UY would be in it's 2020 UY right now so those are current points that they had to include.


----------



## jdomka

mrmagpi said:


> Update 1/30/21: There is no update.



I am really interested in your response.  Although we probably will hear on the same day.  I have an identical BLT contract just at 100pts submitted for ROFR on 1/21 but I agreed at $165... Guess we will see.


----------



## Sunnyore

JETSDAD said:


> An August UY would be in it's 2020 UY right now so those are current points that they had to include.


True I guess I just didn’t pay the MF for 2020 though.


----------



## limace

Sunnyore said:


> True I guess I just didn’t pay the MF for 2020 though.


That’s how it always works with direct, I believe. They do make it sound like you’re getting something extra though!


----------



## ScubaCat

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> SUPER BUMMED!
> 
> Disney bought my contract
> 
> Hopefully I do this right:
> 
> SSR: $100-$25000-250-February 0/20, 250/21, 250/22 sent 1/27
> 
> Question for you experienced folks. This seller has another contract that is exactly the same. If we agree on like $101 or $102 do you think that would also be bought back?


Sorry they bought it back.   Could you still please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Every contract helps, even the bummer ones!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

jdomka said:


> I am really interested in your response.  Although we probably will hear on the same day.  I have an identical BLT contract just at 100pts submitted for ROFR on 1/21 but I agreed at $165... Guess we will see.



Just curious...was your contract the loaded Dec UY from DVC Resale Market. I think it had 200/20. I was looking at that contract just in case my 100pt one got ROFR but there was already an offer accepted on it before I heard back.


----------



## jdomka

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Just curious...was your contract the loaded Dec UY from DVC Resale Market. I think it had 200/20. I was looking at that contract just in case my 100pt one got ROFR but there was already an offer accepted on it before I heard back.



yup that was me. Original ask was $174 we agreed at $165.  Congrats on getting thru last week!!  I have a small DEC UY BLT contract I bought resale in 2009 have always wanted to addon now finally taking the plunge,  hopefully we get good news next week!!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

jdomka said:


> yup that was me. Original ask was $174 we agreed at $165.  Congrats on getting thru last week!!  I have a small DEC UY BLT contract I bought resale in 2009 have always wanted to addon now finally taking the plunge,  hopefully we get good news next week!!



Good luck! I think you got a great price on that loaded contract seeing how resale prices are going through the roof right now. I was wondering what that contract ended up going for...nice when its a fellow Disboarder that grabbed it. 

I am so thankful that mine went though especially hearing that they are grabbing BLTs left and right. Was a little doubtful in the beginning that we might've paid a few dollars too much but now I think we got lucky seeing how the prices are currently $$$$ and DVC is already ROFR contracts within dollars of ours.


----------



## vicarrieous

ValW said:


> In December, I had two 50 point BLT contracts taken @ $155.  I didn't think the price point or contract size would be appealing to Disney.  I was wrong.
> I've had three BWV contracts taken this month- $110, $115, $118.
> *I had a Beach Club contract pass @ $120 p/point. *
> I think I'm going to stop trying to figure out how Disney decides and just keep trying to get one through ROFR.



SO JEALOUS OF THE BCV price! I just had an offer accepted for a BCV contract and waiting for seller to sign the agreement so it can be sent to Disney for ROFR. I can tell you, I paid much more than that


----------



## jdomka

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Good luck! I think you got a great price on that loaded contract seeing how resale prices are going through the roof right now. I was wondering what that contract ended up going for...nice when its a fellow Disboarder that grabbed it.
> 
> I am so thankful that mine went though especially hearing that they are grabbing BLTs left and right. Was a little doubtful in the beginning that we might've paid a few dollars too much but now I think we got lucky seeing how the prices are currently $$$$ and DVC is already ROFR contracts within dollars of ours.



Thanks for the reassurance!! I think it’s just part of the process feeling you paid too much, I feel the same currently.  From what I see published online I am the high bid for current contracts waiting on ROFR. I was hoping to pay more around $161 after seeing some contracts get ROFR’d at $155 but didn’t want to lose the contract over a couple hundred dollars.  So we continue to wait, fingers crossed for some news on Monday!!!


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31 

It will actually get submitted tomorrow.  This is the 3rd try for BLT, previous 2 were stripped and got taken at $149 & $144.  Hoping 3rd time is a charm!


----------



## Mouse511

Our 100 point BLT just got taken at $150 and was stripped......wishing you good luck.


----------



## gisele2

Mouse511 said:


> Our 100 point BLT just got taken at $150 and was stripped......wishing you good luck.


This is just crazy. I am sorry for you .


----------



## Sandisw

Mouse511 said:


> Our 100 point BLT just got taken at $150 and was stripped......wishing you good luck.



Wow.  When I bought my Dec UY BLT 100 point contract in May at $150 I thought it was on the high side, but it has banked 2018, all 2019 and 2020 points and beyond so felt it was worth it for all the extra points 

Now feeling like I got a great deal seeing how many BLT are being taken.  Hoping things get better for people soon!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

mommy2allyandaveri---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pay fees- sent 1/31


----------



## thebigman65

Sandisw said:


> Wow.  When I bought my Dec UY BLT 100 point contract in May at $150 I thought it was on the high side, but it has banked 2018, all 2019 and 2020 points and beyond so felt it was worth it for all the extra points
> 
> Now feeling like I got a great deal seeing how many BLT are being taken.  Hoping things get better for people soon!



Well we are hoping for the same result.  This is the 3rd one we have bid on in a month so I am hoping the odds will be with us!  Gonna keep trying until we get BLT!


----------



## vicarrieous

vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-sell pays MF '20- sent 1/31


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31
> 
> It will actually get submitted tomorrow.  This is the 3rd try for BLT, previous 2 were stripped and got taken at $149 & $144.  Hoping 3rd time is a charm!


I also have another BLT contract that I’m waiting to hear that it’s sent to ROFR before posting the details.  We went a little higher in price than our last one and it doesn’t have banked points, just hoping it get past Disney this time.


----------



## Mouse511

princesscinderella said:


> I also have another BLT contract that I’m waiting to hear that it’s sent to ROFR before posting the details.  We went a little higher in price than our last one and it doesn’t have banked points, just hoping it get past Disney this time.



We just did the same. 
We 'overbid' on a small 50 pointer at $168 because it matched our use year. I don't think it has been sent to ROFR yet, but when it does, I will post the details.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

From the more experienced members, is there a time of day that DVC sends out their decisions on ROFRs? It would nice to be able cutting down on checking my email every 5 minutes


----------



## princesscinderella

Chrisdriscoll said:


> From the more experienced members, is there a time of day that DVC sends out their decisions on ROFRs? It would nice to be able cutting down on checking my email every 5 minutes


We got our news at 11:30 am but it probably depends on how good your broker is at communicating.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Hopefully, Thanos has had enough of working in the ROFR department and things will equalize soon with regards to passes.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Chrisdriscoll said:


> From the more experienced members, is there a time of day that DVC sends out their decisions on ROFRs? It would nice to be able cutting down on checking my email every 5 minutes



We heard a little after noon because I remember my husband texting me the good news right after I watched Joe Biden being sworn in.


----------



## iannovich

Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31

I was surprised to get an email saying this contract was sent to ROFR this morning... I didn't expect it to happen until at least tomorrow (a weekday).


----------



## vicarrieous

iannovich said:


> Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31
> 
> I was surprised to get an email saying this contract was sent to ROFR this morning... I didn't expect it to happen until at least tomorrow (a weekday).


woot woot! Ours was sent today as well. I thought the same thinking it would have to go tomorrow, but happy it went today!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31

Just got word ours was sent to ROFR too.  I was surprised to get the news on a Sunday


----------



## dbtex83

Chrisdriscoll said:


> From the more experienced members, is there a time of day that DVC sends out their decisions on ROFRs? It would nice to be able cutting down on checking my email every 5 minutes


When I was notified a couple weeks ago, the title company forwarded the waiver notice email that Member Administration sends to them. MA sent out the decision notice at 7am, but I didn't get contacted by my title company until 5pm... so yeah, it just depends how quick yours is.


----------



## gisele2

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Just got word ours was sent to ROFR too.  I was surprised to get the news on a Sunday


Pixie dust


----------



## gskywalker

thebigman65 said:


> Well we are hoping for the same result.  This is the 3rd one we have bid on in a month so I am hoping the odds will be with us!  Gonna keep trying until we get BLT!


Hope you get it.  Then maybe down the road if you decide to go to Hawaii we can trade points and get together for a yummy dinner at Peter's on Eglinton to complete the trade(assuming my aulani passes)


----------



## Sheldonlo

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sept-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> Sheldonlo---$140-$27195-180-BLT-Dec-180/19, 180/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 1/27
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/19
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fee- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Paul Stupin---$157-$8751-50-CCV@WL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 50/22- sent 11/27
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Eldon32

I suspect they have been waiting to see how many people are late on dues to judge foreclosure - and that for many of the people would might be able to afford DVC, the demographic is likely highly employed and still able to make payments on both mortgage and dues. The bill is also likely a higher priority for those who are on the border to afford it (IMO), since they likely haven't had a good vacation in a year or more at this point.

If we look at the OC Comptroller Website:

Total deeds granted to "Disney Vacation Development" (ROFR or transfer in lieu for foreclosure)...
02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 2987 deeds
02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 1381 deeds

Total judgments granted to "Palm Financial" (foreclosure due to lapse in mortgage)...
02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 299 judgements
02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 95 judgements

I suspect that ROFR will continue to increase. I think there is going to be strong demand for vacations as we go forward. DVC will need the inventory, and I also suspect the other usual avenues for DVC reclaiming sold-out resorts may be a bit light in inventory.

Also think about, it probably takes Disney 30-45 days to close and ready points for resale. They need inventory to sell, and the iron is only going to get hotter as we get later into the year. For families looking to secure a vacation home they can use this year, and assuming everything works out in best-case around the world, now is a great time to purchase with plenty of time to schedule against availability. The "value of flexibility" they can pitch has never looked as good as it does now.


----------



## bookwormde

Eldon32 said:


> I suspect they have been waiting to see how many people are late on dues to judge foreclosure - and that for many of the people would might be able to afford DVC, the demographic is likely highly employed and still able to make payments on both mortgage and dues. The bill is also likely a higher priority for those who are on the border to afford it (IMO), since they likely haven't had a good vacation in a year or more at this point.
> 
> If we look at the OC Comptroller Website:
> 
> Total deeds granted to "Disney Vacation Development" (ROFR or transfer in lieu for foreclosure)...
> 02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 2987 deeds
> 02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 1381 deeds
> 
> Total judgments granted to "Palm Financial" (foreclosure due to lapse in mortgage)...
> 02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 299 judgements
> 02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 95 judgements
> 
> I suspect that ROFR will continue to increase. I think there is going to be strong demand for vacations as we go forward. DVC will need the inventory, and I also suspect the other usual avenues for DVC reclaiming sold-out resorts may be a bit light in inventory.
> 
> Also think about, it probably takes Disney 30-45 days to close and ready points for resale. They need inventory to sell, and the iron is only going to get hotter as we get later into the year. For families looking to secure a vacation home they can use this year, and assuming everything works out in best-case around the world, now is a great time to purchase with plenty of time to schedule against availability. The "value of flexibility" they can pitch has never looked as good as it does now.


thanks for the data

We know that there will be strong demand from existing DVC members due to the point glut and a general pent up demand for vacations from those missed during the pandemic, I am interested in what factors will drive vacations to WDW and to entice families to make the major purchase that DVC is in excess of what has been typical.


----------



## gisele2

Thanks for the data .


----------



## CSLucas

bookwormde said:


> thanks for the data
> 
> We know that there will be strong demand from existing DVC members due to the point glut and a general pent up demand for vacations from those missed during the pandemic, I am interested in what factors will drive vacations to WDW and to entice families to make the major purchase that DVC is in excess of what has been typical.


I would suspect that any time Disney aggressively exercises its ROFR that direct demand will increase- as resale prices push higher, people who are on the fence between resale and direct will see less benefit to going resale, and those direct contracts will become an easier pitch. My family is actually in this position right now - we have two contracts in ROFR, and they are for about the max we would be willing to pay resale before deciding that the savings aren't worth the lack of the blue card.


----------



## EM Lawrence

I suspect that having to put cash paying guests in DVC rooms at deluxe resorts is probably driving some ROFR too.  I was looking at cash rooms today and there is a lot of DVC availability for cash bokings.


----------



## Sandisw

EM Lawrence said:


> I suspect that having to put cash paying guests in DVC rooms at deluxe resorts is probably driving some ROFR too.  I was looking at cash rooms today and there is a lot of DVC availability for cash bokings.



I am not sure there is not a lot of that going on anymore now that they have other resorts open.  

Of course, the more points they take back, the more rooms they get to sell for cash at the deluxe level and with BWI, AKL, Poly, WL, and BC still closed, that does help for sure!


----------



## bookwormde

CSLucas said:


> I would suspect that any time Disney aggressively exercises its ROFR that direct demand will increase- as resale prices push higher, people who are on the fence between resale and direct will see less benefit to going resale, and those direct contracts will become an easier pitch. My family is actually in this position right now - we have two contracts in ROFR, and they are for about the max we would be willing to pay resale before deciding that the savings aren't worth the lack of the blue card.


i you do not mind me asking, are you looking for resorts that had the recent direct price increases?


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Pixie Dust to all of us waiting on ROFR for some GOOD news this week


----------



## vicarrieous

Sara Sharpe said:


> Pixie Dust to all of us waiting on ROFR for some GOOD news this week


I am going to keep throwing it around! PIXIE DUST PIXIE DUST PIXIE DUST!


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31 

I'm hoping this one has better luck since it's an international seller.


----------



## mrmagpi

jdomka said:


> I am really interested in your response.  Although we probably will hear on the same day.  I have an identical BLT contract just at 100pts submitted for ROFR on 1/21 but I agreed at $165... Guess we will see.


Yeah, I'll be super bummed if it's taken. We have a trip planned around BLT and those points; so of course Disney cranks up the BLT buybacks.


----------



## CSLucas

bookwormde said:


> i you do not mind me asking, are you looking for resorts that had the recent direct price increases?


Yes- but both contracts together only total 160 points. I'm sure for larger point contracts the math still looks more favorable for resale, but when you are talking about a 40+ year contract, it is a lot easier to justify going ahead and buying direct if the savings aren't more than 20-30% (for us at least, since we do put some emotional value in being "full" members even if that isn't rational). Of course people who are adding on and already have the blue card grandfathered in would probably see it differently, but we will be new DVC owners if our contracts pass. If ours don't pass, I don't think we will buy until next year (we have already paid cash for our trips this year and wouldn't want to mess with rebooking), but our direct/resale conversation will certainly look differently when we do decide to buy. 
We knew when we decided to go resale that prices would be increasing in January and again in February at some sold-out properties, but it was a risk we were willing to take because we felt pretty confident about passing ROFR. Now we are feeling a little less confident...


----------



## Brianstl

Eldon32 said:


> I suspect they have been waiting to see how many people are late on dues to judge foreclosure - and that for many of the people would might be able to afford DVC, the demographic is likely highly employed and still able to make payments on both mortgage and dues. The bill is also likely a higher priority for those who are on the border to afford it (IMO), since they likely haven't had a good vacation in a year or more at this point.
> 
> If we look at the OC Comptroller Website:
> 
> Total deeds granted to "Disney Vacation Development" (ROFR or transfer in lieu for foreclosure)...
> 02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 2987 deeds
> 02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 1381 deeds
> 
> Total judgments granted to "Palm Financial" (foreclosure due to lapse in mortgage)...
> 02/01/2019 - 01/31/2020 = 299 judgements
> 02/01/2020 - 01/31/2021 = 95 judgements
> 
> I suspect that ROFR will continue to increase. I think there is going to be strong demand for vacations as we go forward. DVC will need the inventory, and I also suspect the other usual avenues for DVC reclaiming sold-out resorts may be a bit light in inventory.
> 
> Also think about, it probably takes Disney 30-45 days to close and ready points for resale. They need inventory to sell, and the iron is only going to get hotter as we get later into the year. For families looking to secure a vacation home they can use this year, and assuming everything works out in best-case around the world, now is a great time to purchase with plenty of time to schedule against availability. The "value of flexibility" they can pitch has never looked as good as it does now.


Do trustee foreclosures show up in these totals or is it only judicial foreclosures?


----------



## Eldon32

Brianstl said:


> Do trustee foreclosures show up in these totals or is it only judicial foreclosures?



Because they use a non-judicial foreclosure for dues; you can only see those transfers as deeds being granted back.

The mortgage company however does normal foreclosures, like what would happen with a home mortgage.


----------



## Ginamarie

Eldon32 said:


> Because they use a non-judicial foreclosure for dues; you can only see those transfers as deeds being granted back.
> 
> The mortgage company however does normal foreclosures, like what would happen with a home mortgage.


I checked out the court website yesterday.  It was easy enough to find the DVC properties, how much they were in arrears and it showed how much of a % interest they owned in the property, but I couldn't find other info like how many points were attributed to the contract or which dues were in arrears.


----------



## Brianstl

Eldon32 said:


> Because they use a non-judicial foreclosure for dues; you can only see those transfers as deeds being granted back.
> 
> The mortgage company however does normal foreclosures, like what would happen with a home mortgage.



On DVC loans aren't you almost always signing a deed of trust and not a mortgage agreement?  That would allow the loan holder to use a non-judicial trustee foreclosure if they so chose.


----------



## gskywalker

hmmmmm, no one saying that their contract went through today, so maybe Disney only plans on taking contracts and making everyone else wait till they can annoy us into buying direct,


----------



## gisele2

EM Lawrence said:


> I suspect that having to put cash paying guests in DVC rooms at deluxe resorts is probably driving some ROFR too.  I was looking at cash rooms today and there is a lot of DVC availability for cash bokings.


That can be a good explanation for the ROFR right now.


----------



## JETSDAD

Ginamarie said:


> I checked out the court website yesterday.  It was easy enough to find the DVC properties, how much they were in arrears and it showed how much of a % interest they owned in the property, but I couldn't find other info like how many points were attributed to the contract or which dues were in arrears.


There can be more owing than what that shows.  I believe that the amount at the time of the judgment but there can be ongoing dues and interest.   There have been posts previously on this topic and people often end up paying back dues on top of any amount shown.  To find the number of points just look for the original deed (use the owner's name in a document search on the comptroller site).  You won't be able to find out how many points are available though.


----------



## Paul Stupin

CSLucas said:


> Yes- but both contracts together only total 160 points. I'm sure for larger point contracts the math still looks more favorable for resale, but when you are talking about a 40+ year contract, it is a lot easier to justify going ahead and buying direct if the savings aren't more than 20-30% (for us at least, since we do put some emotional value in being "full" members even if that isn't rational). Of course people who are adding on and already have the blue card grandfathered in would probably see it differently, but we will be new DVC owners if our contracts pass. If ours don't pass, I don't think we will buy until next year (we have already paid cash for our trips this year and wouldn't want to mess with rebooking), but our direct/resale conversation will certainly look differently when we do decide to buy.
> We knew when we decided to go resale that prices would be increasing in January and again in February at some sold-out properties, but it was a risk we were willing to take because we felt pretty confident about passing ROFR. Now we are feeling a little less confident...



I understand your reasoning. I added relatively recently Grand Floridian as a home resort, but after buying several resale contracts was not able to find the additional points my wife and I needed for our long term plans. I looked for our particular UY to no avail for the last couple months. Finally, since I’m not the most patient of buyers, I bit the bullet and bought some quite expensive direct points, which I never would have considered if the VGF resale inventory had been greater.

On the plus side, I like being able to potentially use the direct points at the Riviera and other new resorts, including the upcoming Disneyland Tower (where the points could be priced even higher than VGF), the points were added to my account the same day they were purchased, and it’s nice to have the blue card.  That said, I can’t delude myself into thinking that this was a prudent financial decision, but don’t regret it either.


----------



## Eldon32

EM Lawrence said:


> I suspect that having to put cash paying guests in DVC rooms at deluxe resorts is probably driving some ROFR too.  I was looking at cash rooms today and there is a lot of DVC availability for cash bokings.




I would not be surprised if they book cash guests under their own points, then reallocate them to breakage if there is availability when the 60 day window opens to do so.


----------



## Sandisw

Eldon32 said:


> I would not be surprised if they book cash guests under their own points, then reallocate them to breakage if there is availability when the 60 day window opens to do so.



They do have the right to anticipate availability and actually offer rooms outside of 60 days so some of that plays a role as well with what you may see for cash.

Probably part of why SSR and OKW seem to be there all the time, well in advance of 60 days.


----------



## lovethesun12

vicarrieous said:


> I am going to keep throwing it around! PIXIE DUST PIXIE DUST PIXIE DUST!


----------



## CSLucas

gskywalker said:


> hmmmmm, no one saying that their contract went through today, so maybe Disney only plans on taking contracts and making everyone else wait till they can annoy us into buying direct,


I've been obsessively checking my email all day and am considering forfeiting my deposits and just buying direct to save myself this agony! Only partly kidding


----------



## mrmagpi

CSLucas said:


> I've been obsessively checking my email all day and am considering forfeiting my deposits and just buying direct to save myself this agony! Only partly kidding


my wife is right there with you.


----------



## stacie_d

CSLucas said:


> I've been obsessively checking my email all day and am considering forfeiting my deposits and just buying direct to save myself this agony! Only partly kidding


Actually, we did purchase a direct contract last Friday since the price was going up (this week I think) and our use year is February so we were able to get Feb 2020 points.  Still waiting on our CCV resale that was sent 12/24...but if it falls thru, I’m fine with it at this point.


----------



## sethschroeder

DerekDeBoer said:


> ”You are not the first to pass this way. Nor shall you be the last....” – Maelstrom



I miss that ride


----------



## busymommaof3

Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26 *2/2* *Edited since Fidelity just now sent the contract to ROFR after phone call and email follow-up *

My first resale for the Polynesian went way smoother and with excellent communication; this one, not so much. Contracts were signed 18 Jan and when I reached out on 25 Jan to broker on status  (after noticing my CC had not processed the escrow), they had not sent and said they still needed something from the seller and buyer. I am still not sure all was sent as of today, but the CC was charged on 26 Jan, so I went with that date.


----------



## vicarrieous

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26
> 
> My first resale for the Polynesian went way smoother and with excellent communication; this one, not so much. Contracts were signed 18 Jan and when I reached out on 25 Jan to broker on status  (after noticing my CC had not processed the escrow), they had not sent and said they still needed something from the seller and buyer. I am still not sure all was sent as of today, but the CC was charged on 26 Jan, so I went with that date.


What broker did you use?


----------



## busymommaof3

vicarrieous said:


> What broker did you use?


I used Fidelity for this contract and DVC Sales for the Polynesian.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26
> 
> My first resale for the Polynesian went way smoother and with excellent communication; this one, not so much. Contracts were signed 18 Jan and when I reached out on 25 Jan to broker on status  (after noticing my CC had not processed the escrow), they had not sent and said they still needed something from the seller and buyer. I am still not sure all was sent as of today, but the CC was charged on 26 Jan, so I went with that date.


I had/am having a similar issue with the same broker.....


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Had to update my "sent date" because Fidelity....GRRRR

Sara S---$106-$14324-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/28


----------



## Phijammamama

Just now posting this: Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
I might have gotten it closer to $155, but my goal was to pass ROFR and still be a decent price. I did not want to pay any dues this year, so was content with the stripped-ish.  Still makes me ill to think just about a year ago I bought a 100pt for $141.


----------



## michael730

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26
> 
> My first resale for the Polynesian went way smoother and with excellent communication; this one, not so much. Contracts were signed 18 Jan and when I reached out on 25 Jan to broker on status  (after noticing my CC had not processed the escrow), they had not sent and said they still needed something from the seller and buyer. I am still not sure all was sent as of today, but the CC was charged on 26 Jan, so I went with that date.


No way I have the same number of points and same price per point too for BWV! Mine deposit was taken out tonight so assuming it’ll be sent to Disney for ROFR tomorrow! The only difference is that my contract doesn’t have points for 2020! Good luck!!! Maybe we’ll both make it through


----------



## busymommaof3

michael730 said:


> No way I have the same number of points and same price per point too for BWV! Mine deposit was taken out tonight so assuming it’ll be sent to Disney for ROFR tomorrow! The only difference is that my contract doesn’t have points for 2020! Good luck!!! Maybe we’ll both make it through



Excellent choice!  We can compare milestones along the timeline. Good luck!


----------



## jwmob91

Tomorrow will be two weeks to the day since we went to ROFR. Hoping for good news on our little 50 point add on PVB contract. But if not, I already have my eye on a 100 point one instead


----------



## gisele2

Phijammamama said:


> Just now posting this: Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
> I might have gotten it closer to $155, but my goal was to pass ROFR and still be a decent price. I did not want to pay any dues this year, so was content with the stripped-ish.  Still makes me ill to think just about a year ago I bought a 100pt for $141.


Congrats !


----------



## princesscinderella

Sara Sharpe said:


> Had to update my "sent date" because Fidelity....GRRRR
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14324-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/28


Pixie Dust that it sails through ROFR for you after all this confusion.


----------



## Rustygirl84

I have found that between the various resale companies, they each have something that is great about them and other things that are lacking. With www.fidelityresales.com I have found that you must stay on top of them through the entire process and never assume anything. I would also highly recommend going with another title company than the First American. Sometimes the extra closing costs are worth it.


----------



## ValW

Rustygirl84 said:


> I have found that between the various resale companies, they each have something that is great about them and other things that are lacking. With www.fidelityresales.com I have found that you must stay on top of them through the entire process and never assume anything. I would also highly recommend going with another title company than the First American. Sometimes the extra closing costs are worth it.



I think everyone's experience is different.  I used First American and they actually had me work with an agent at a local office here in Vegas.  It was wonderful and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## CSLucas

Has anyone heard back about passing in the last week and just not gotten around to posting? I'm right at 21 days for one of my contracts and hoping to hear soon!!


----------



## gisele2

ValW said:


> I think everyone's experience is different.  I used First American and they actually had me work with an agent at a local office here in Vegas.  It was wonderful and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


With them it depends on the agent . First time a charm , second time meh .


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CSLucas said:


> Has anyone heard back about passing in the last week and just not gotten around to posting? I'm right at 21 days for one of my contracts and hoping to hear soon!!


Submitted 1/17. Crickets.


----------



## princesscinderella

CSLucas said:


> Has anyone heard back about passing in the last week and just not gotten around to posting? I'm right at 21 days for one of my contracts and hoping to hear soon!!


I think it’s better that you haven’t heard considering all the buy backs that happened on Friday


----------



## ValW

ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2

Here we go again   After three 200+ contracts @ $110, $115, and $118 getting taken, going to try less points at a higher cost and International seller!!  Fourth times a charm??


----------



## gisele2

ValW said:


> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2
> 
> Here we go again   After three 200+ contracts @ $110, $115, and $118 getting taken, going to try less points at a higher cost and International seller!!  Fourth times a charm??


Pixie dust , a lot of pixie dust !


----------



## michael730

gisele2 said:


> Pixie dust , a lot of pixie dust !


My boardwalk contract was officially sent today as well! Best luck to both of us


----------



## michael730

busymommaof3 said:


> Excellent choice!  We can compare milestones along the timeline. Good luck!


Mine was officially sent to Disney for ROFR today! Fingers crossed


----------



## Ashlie in Wonderland

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sept-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/19
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fee- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Paul Stupin---$157-$8751-50-CCV@WL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 50/22- sent 11/27
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1


----------



## Ginamarie

ValW said:


> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2
> 
> Here we go again   After three 200+ contracts @ $110, $115, and $118 getting taken, going to try less points at a higher cost and International seller!!  Fourth times a charm??



I feel like you're pretty safe at this price, but I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## PalDisFam

I'm still waiting for ROFR but today I got a call for the title company letting me know they are proceeding with our closing paperwork. Someone else would call with more details this week. Is this a sign that we passed ROFR or standard practice to introduce themselves?


----------



## Ginamarie

PalDisFam said:


> I'm still waiting for ROFR but today I got a call for the title company letting me know they are proceeding with our closing paperwork. Someone else would call with more details this week. Is this a sign that we passed ROFR or standard practice to introduce themselves?


That's strange- normally they won't work on closing paperwork unless you passed ROFR.  Who's the title company?


----------



## busymommaof3

michael730 said:


> Mine was officially sent to Disney for ROFR today! Fingers crossed


Mine was sent today as well (thought it was the 1/26 since that was the date charged after first follow-up), so good to know it can take over two weeks from contracts signed to being sent for ROFR.


----------



## PalDisFam

First American.


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> First American.


I know someone else who got a call from First American today who is waiting to hear about ROFR.


----------



## poofyo101

PalDisFam said:


> I'm still waiting for ROFR but today I got a call for the title company letting me know they are proceeding with our closing paperwork. Someone else would call with more details this week. Is this a sign that we passed ROFR or standard practice to introduce themselves?


seems as if you passed Rofr already.


----------



## fordchevyguy

fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2 

orginally i had an earlier date on date sent, that date was accually the day we agreed to terms,  it took several days for seller to return documents.


----------



## vicarrieous

fordchevyguy said:


> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> orginally i had an earlier date on date sent, that date was accually the day we agreed to terms,  it took several days for seller to return documents.



Wow 7 days to pass! Awesome!


----------



## PalDisFam

poofyo101 said:


> seems as if you passed Rofr already.


Spoke with my broker and they haven't heard anything about our ROFR yet. Hopefully the title company knows something they don't. It would be extremely quick since ours was sent last week.


----------



## isthisanything

isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2/2021

First contract - definitely excited and hope the process goes well!


----------



## EmilyDisFan

fordchevyguy said:


> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> orginally i had an earlier date on date sent, that date was accually the day we agreed to terms,  it took several days for seller to return documents.



Yay!! Awesome! I haven't heard back yet on my 110 point AKV that supposedly was sent on 1/22 at $113. You got a better deal than me, so my assumption is that mine will pass too.   I'm going to try to wait until Friday to reach out.


----------



## Sandisw

PalDisFam said:


> Spoke with my broker and they haven't heard anything about our ROFR yet. Hopefully the title company knows something they don't. It would be extremely quick since ours was sent last week.



I have always gotten a reach out from title company shortly after they got the deposit...many times via email...to let me know they would be handling the closing, etc,

It sounds like it may have just been a courtesy call?


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

fordchevyguy said:


> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> orginally i had an earlier date on date sent, that date was accually the day we agreed to terms,  it took several days for seller to return documents.


Congratulations but I'm jealous. Ive been waiting two weeks. But my main concern is that they were going to take it. But you paid less per point, so hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## CinderMiller

CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23


----------



## Mouse511

Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2 

Here we go with #2 - we bid high to hopefully pass this time, plus its our same use year.


----------



## Sheldonlo

kacooke74 said:


> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec- 403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24


Did you pas


----------



## Sheldonlo

gskywalker said:


> Good luck, hoping you have more luck then I did with BLT.  I would have loved this kind of contract except that I have stuck to February use years so far.  If you get this through maybe I will have to expand(plus wait for ROFR on our animal kingdom contract) what I look at.


Did you pass???


----------



## jwmob91

princesscinderella said:


> I think it’s better that you haven’t heard considering all the buy backs that happened on Friday



I’m of that same mindset! Friday was a rough day for sure! Good luck to everyone over the next week or so!


----------



## gskywalker

Sheldonlo said:


> Did you pass???


AK was taken.  Now waiting on AUL from Jan 18


----------



## Sheldonlo

I’m still waiting for mine.  BLT 180 points at 140 per point.  Keeping my fingers cross


----------



## gskywalker

Sheldonlo said:


> I’m still waiting for mine.  BLT 180 points at 140 per point.  Keeping my fingers cross


Not knowing if it is stripped but based upon recent deals I would bet against it but It would be great if you passed


----------



## Sara Sharpe

PalDisFam said:


> I'm still waiting for ROFR but today I got a call for the title company letting me know they are proceeding with our closing paperwork. Someone else would call with more details this week. Is this a sign that we passed ROFR or standard practice to introduce themselves?


Same thing happened to me today!  I'm using Fidelity and First American!  First American said they were out of Vegas though and they were handling my account?


----------



## Sheldonlo

princesscinderella said:


> I think it’s better that you haven’t heard considering all the buy backs that happened on Friday


Is that what day it happens?


----------



## Sheldonlo

gskywalker said:


> Not knowing if it is stripped but based upon recent deals I would bet against it but It would be great if you passed


It was 2020 180, 2021 180


----------



## princesscinderella

Sheldonlo said:


> Is that what day it happens?


Not necessarily, it’s just that about 10 of us DIS members waiting on ROFR got bought back all on the same day.  There’s no predicable pattern as to when contracts pass.


----------



## Skyborndancer

SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8


----------



## Rustygirl84

Has anyone ever heard of the broker requesting the estoppel before they will send for ROFR? My broker said they will not submit to ROFR until the receive the estoppel. I thought that was after you passed ROFR. So I am a bit confused.


----------



## Skyborndancer

Rustygirl84 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the broker requesting the estoppel before they will send for ROFR? My broker said they will not submit to ROFR until the receive the estoppel. I thought that was after you passed ROFR. So I am a bit confused.



I believe  the estoppel  comes first because it verifies that  the seller is the owner and  therefore able to start a sale

"An estoppel letter in its simplest form, is a verification of the actual ownership of a Timeshare Interval according to the Timeshare Resort's records. These are commonly used by potential buyers to verify that the person selling the timeshare is indeed, actually the owner of said Timeshare, and to identify if the interval has any outstanding unpaid maintenance fees or taxes, as well as to determine if there are any outstanding loans against the Timeshare."

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_estoppel_letters.html


----------



## Sandisw

Rustygirl84 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of the broker requesting the estoppel before they will send for ROFR? My broker said they will not submit to ROFR until the receive the estoppel. I thought that was after you passed ROFR. So I am a bit confused.



There are two things that were requested when I sold. The first was the points verification letter from Disney to verify the points are as they are supposed to be based on what the seller tells them,

The other is estoppel, which was requested after.  I believe that also includes info Regarding liens, etc.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Sandisw said:


> There are two things that were requested when I sold. The first was the points verification letter from Disney to verify the points are as they are supposed to be based on what the seller tells them,
> 
> The other is estoppel, which was requested after.  I believe that also includes info Regarding liens, etc.


 
This was the process for me as well when I sold. So that is why I am bit confused. The contracts for my sale have been signed and the broker will not submit for ROFR until the estoppel has been received. Not sure how others can submit the same day and this seems to be drawing out.


----------



## gskywalker

and the ROFR dept continues to be crickets......


----------



## Sandisw

Rustygirl84 said:


> This was the process for me as well when I sold. So that is why I am bit confused. The contracts for my sale have been signed and the broker will not submit for ROFR until the estoppel has been received. Not sure how others can submit the same day and this seems to be drawing out.



I have no idea then.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> This was the process for me as well when I sold. So that is why I am bit confused. The contracts for my sale have been signed and the broker will not submit for ROFR until the estoppel has been received. Not sure how others can submit the same day and this seems to be drawing out.


Strange. Who is your broker? We offered, signed an agreement, paid deposit and went to ROFR. I am assuming estoppel requirements wont come into play until we pass ROFR.


----------



## Rustygirl84

vicarrieous said:


> Strange. Who is your broker? We offered, signed an agreement, paid deposit and went to ROFR. I am assuming estoppel requirements wont come into play until we pass ROFR.
> 
> It is www.fidelity.com I know that they do things a little differently there. If I did not get such a low price on this BC contract, I would probably just say never mind. I guess I just need to be patient with them.


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3

Super excited - first contract!


----------



## gisele2

Skyborndancer said:


> SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8


Congrats


----------



## Skyborndancer

MonaMN said:


> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Super excited - first contract!



Congratulations!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Wanted to update everyone that I had a great conversation with Mary at Fidelity today.  She is the VP of sales.  She shared that due to Covid they lost a lot of staff and suddenly when January hit their sales have been through the roof.  They are trying to hire, but we all know how that goes.  She apologized for the lack of communication and promised improvement.  They also waived by $195 admin fee.  Shortly afterwards, my broker called to apologize as well!  She promised to do better moving forward!  Just wanted to post the positive from today!  It's crazy for all of us right now, some more than others due to Covid etc.  It was a good reminder for me to show grace and empathy


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Sara Sharpe said:


> Wanted to update everyone that I had a great conversation with Mary at Fidelity today.  She is the VP of sales.  She shared that due to Covid they lost a lot of staff and suddenly when January hit their sales have been through the roof.  They are trying to hire, but we all know how that goes.  She apologized for the lack of communication and promised improvement.  They also waived by $195 admin fee.  Shortly afterwards, my broker called to apologize as well!  She promised to do better moving forward!  Just wanted to post the positive from today!  It's crazy for all of us right now, some more than others due to Covid etc.  It was a good reminder for me to show grace and empathy


Glad to see you had a slightly positive experience. Today was the last day for me to close my contract. I'm fed up with them that tomorrow I will be contacting them to refund my deposit. I will call the real estate commission if I have to. They would have ghosted me for 75 days had I not called the head broker's personal phone for an hour straight until I got an answer. 

Edit: And yes I know its super annoying and slight "******"ish but when its my money and you don't respond to emails and phone calls I had no choice but to go extreme.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Glad to see you had a slightly positive experience. Today was the last day for me to close my contract. I'm fed up with them that tomorrow I will be contacting them to refund my deposit. I will call the real estate commission if I have to. They would have ghosted me for 75 days had I not called the head broker's personal phone for an hour straight until I got an answer.
> 
> Edit: And yes I know its super annoying and slight "******"ish but when its my money and you don't respond to emails and phone calls I had no choice but to go extreme.


I get it!  I'm so sorry for your experience!!!!!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Sara Sharpe said:


> Wanted to update everyone that I had a great conversation with Mary at Fidelity today.  She is the VP of sales.  She shared that due to Covid they lost a lot of staff and suddenly when January hit their sales have been through the roof.  They are trying to hire, but we all know how that goes.  She apologized for the lack of communication and promised improvement.  They also waived by $195 admin fee.  Shortly afterwards, my broker called to apologize as well!  She promised to do better moving forward!  Just wanted to post the positive from today!  It's crazy for all of us right now, some more than others due to Covid etc.  It was a good reminder for me to show grace and empathy



That's great to hear that they want to get better.  But the reality is that they most likely let go their staff due to slow sales and now when sales are picking back up, they are having issues. I understanding giving them some slack, but several members have been having terrible service from them. The good news is that it cant get much worse, so it can only get better.


----------



## JavaDuck

JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3

Here we go again! Addonitis hit again after only 3 months.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

JavaDuck said:


> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Here we go again! Addontis hit again after only 3 months.



I see you got a bad case and went straight to the top with VGC!


----------



## poofyo101

Jmazzuca243 said:


> That's great to hear that they want to get better.  But the reality is that they most likely let go their staff due to slow sales and now when sales are picking back up, they are having issues. I understanding giving them some slack, but several members have been having terrible service from them. The good news is that it cant get much worse, so it can only get better.


sales were never slow last year. maybe for a few weeks is all.


----------



## JavaDuck

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I see you got a bad case and went straight to the top with VGC!



We're on the west coat, so easier to get to Disneyland and we love the Grand Californian.  The contract we purchased a few months ago was also for VGC.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

JavaDuck said:


> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Here we go again! Addonitis hit again after only 3 months.


I fought him tooth and nail but he insisted we needed more points @ VGC.  
So few small-ish VGC contracts (that aren't June) - and it's our UY - it was the unicorn we've been looking for!
Yes expensive cost per point ($240!) but part of that is offset with double points. 
and (knock on wood) should ensure it makes it past the ROFR monster.


----------



## 808blessing

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I fought him tooth and nail but he insisted we needed more points @ VGC.
> So few small-ish VGC contracts (that aren't June) - and it's our UY - it was the unicorn we've been looking for!
> Yes expensive cost per point ($240!) but part of that is offset with double points.
> and (knock on wood) should ensure it makes it past the ROFR monster.


Nice!! Double points balance it out a bit!


----------



## princesscinderella

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I fought him tooth and nail but he insisted we needed more points @ VGC.
> So few small-ish VGC contracts (that aren't June) - and it's our UY - it was the unicorn we've been looking for!
> Yes expensive cost per point ($240!) but part of that is offset with double points.
> and (knock on wood) should ensure it makes it past the ROFR monster.


I have 80 feb UY points at VGC I didn’t realize it was rare.  I bought them directly years ago at $120 a point.  I never use those anywhere but there, it’s such a great resort and we went there on our honeymoon when the hotel first opened with California adventure park, so it hold a special place for us.


----------



## stacie_d

Small update on my ccv contract that was submitted to ROFR on 12/24. At some point, Disney asked for a death certificate and they are claiming that to be reason for the delay.   I was told it was supplied immediately when the request was made. Agent hopes to hear something any day.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

DIsneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays- sent 2/3


----------



## Disneytrippin'

It looks like AKV is taking about 14 days to pass. I was told that Disney really isn't buying up AKV right now so anything over 90 p.p should be safe. Oddly, they are focusing more on Saratoga Springs.


----------



## Jdlucas24

jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3


----------



## FinnFogg

Disneytrippin' said:


> It looks like AKV is taking about 14 days to pass. I was told that Disney really isn't buying up AKV right now so anything over 90 p.p should be safe. Oddly, they are focusing more on Saratoga Springs.



We are 6 days in on a 210pt contract for $108 per point. I sure hope you are right!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

FinnFogg said:


> We are 6 days in on a 210pt contract for $108 per point. I sure hope you are right!!


If you check out www.DVCstats.com you will see it all. No AKV contracts have been taken and they pass as low as 108 p.p. that I was able to see. There was a ridiculous spike a little while ago on contracts taken but quite a few were BWV. You can see wait times too. Recently, some contracts have passed in a little over a week and AKV passes quite quickly compared to others. Like I said, I don't think Disney is interested in AKV right now.


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton ---$107-$19940-180-AKV-DEC-0/20, 0/21,180/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28


One week in on our first ROFR.  Trying to be patient, but its hard. Still watching other contracts with ‘21 points (knowing I will need to borrow for May ‘22 trip) at comparable prices and better UY for spring vacations.


----------



## gskywalker

Disneytrippin' said:


> It looks like AKV is taking about 14 days to pass. I was told that Disney really isn't buying up AKV right now so anything over 90 p.p should be safe. Oddly, they are focusing more on Saratoga Springs.


They took my AKV 3 weeks ago fyi.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

gskywalker said:


> They took my AKV 3 weeks ago fyi.





gskywalker said:


> They took my AKV 3 weeks ago fyi.



What was your offer? So far, everything with at least a 100 p.p or more offer at AKV hasn't been taken. They are passing mostly with at least 108 for the most part. I put in 110 which has been passing.


----------



## bookwormde

poofyo101 said:


> sales were never slow last year. maybe for a few weeks is all.


I was tracking and they had significantly reduced new DVC listings for about a month in spring and then offered lower sales fee which picked it back up for about 2 months but after that ended they fell again for months.

I do have to say when you lay employees off, I would not use the term "lost"

It is also important to remember that unlike other brokers they do a lot more non DVC timeshare sales

They have always underperformed other brokers as far as time to close, but often have the lowest price listings


----------



## Disneytrippin'

princesscinderella said:


> I have 80 feb UY points at VGC I didn’t realize it was rare.  I bought them directly years ago at $120 a point.  I never use those anywhere but there, it’s such a great resort and we went there on our honeymoon when the hotel first opened with California adventure park, so it hold a special place for us.


Out of curiosity, how do you use those points for your stay? I would like a small VGC too.


----------



## princesscinderella

Disneytrippin' said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you use those points for your stay? I would like a small VGC too.


We typically bank and borrow and go every 2-3 years and stay in a one bedroom for 3-4 days, so I have between 160-240 points to use with this strategy, for my 80pt contract.  It’s usually an add on to a trip to California for business.  We have a reservation for June this year that we rescheduled from last year and I’m losing optimism that it will be open by then.


----------



## gskywalker

Disneytrippin' said:


> What was your offer? So far, everything with at least a 100 p.p or more offer at AKV hasn't been taken. They are passing mostly with at least 108 for the most part. I put in 110 which has been passing.


Low, $92


----------



## Disneytrippin'

gskywalker said:


> Low, $92


That is pretty low. Have you tried for another contract?


----------



## gskywalker

Disneytrippin' said:


> That is pretty low. Have you tried for another contract?


Yeah, after 4 taken and the Disney cuts it's our last attempt at getting a resale contract.  $70 a point for aulani.  Been 2.5 weeks waiting for ROFR at this point.  I had put the offer in before the cuts so I went ahead with it because the price was too good.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

gskywalker said:


> Yeah, after 4 taken and the Disney cuts it's our last attempt at getting a resale contract.  $70 a point for aulani.  Been 2.5 weeks waiting for ROFR at this point.  I had put the offer in before the cuts so I went ahead with it because the price was too good.


Well best of luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## CSLucas

gskywalker said:


> and the ROFR dept continues to be crickets......


Honestly I'm surprised I haven't heard on mine- We bid a good bit higher (I thought) than what had recently been passing. Going on day 23 now though


----------



## ValW

ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1


----------



## I Run Long

Disneytrippin' said:


> What was your offer? So far, everything with at least a 100 p.p or more offer at AKV hasn't been taken. They are passing mostly with at least 108 for the most part. I put in 110 which has been passing.



You should be fine with your offer.  Ours passed at $100/pt in December.  I think if you get below that it may be iffy.  Good luck!


----------



## jcourtney

Disneytrippin' said:


> It looks like AKV is taking about 14 days to pass. I was told that Disney really isn't buying up AKV right now so anything over 90 p.p should be safe. Oddly, they are focusing more on Saratoga Springs.


I'm on day 18 of waiting for mine.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

jcourtney said:


> I'm on day 18 of waiting for mine.


Day 17 on mine. Feels like stuff was going through way quicker in Dec and early Jan, and since mine got sent in time has slowed to a crawl.


----------



## isthisanything

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Day 17 on mine. Feels like stuff was going through way quicker in Dec and early Jan, and since mine got sent in time has slowed to a crawl.



Yes, mine was just sent, so I certainly don't expect it anytime soon.  But I'm really hoping the logjam breaks soon (maybe after the Feb 6 price increase??) so that the process keeps moving for all those ahead of me.  Will be rooting for all of you tomorrow - I know we've seen some responses at the end of weeks in the past.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4   It took three tries to get a small SSR for a decent price!  I'm putting the checkbook on the top shelf of the closet where I can't reach it LOL!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4   It took three tries to get a small SSR for a decent price!  I'm putting the checkbook on the top shelf of the closet where I can't reach it LOL!



You go, girl!


----------



## MICKIMINI

ABE4DISNEY said:


> You go, girl!


Hey old friend!  I'm trying to keep up with YOU LOL!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Day 17 on mine. Feels like stuff was going through way quicker in Dec and early Jan, and since mine got sent in time has slowed to a crawl.



It  definitely seems slow right now. We passed ROFR fairly quickly, and tomorrow marks 3 weeks and still no estoppel


----------



## ValW

ML_LovesDisney said:


> It  definitely seems slow right now. We passed ROFR fairly quickly, and tomorrow marks 3 weeks and still no estoppel



Same here!  I have three contracts with three different brokers and three different title companies.  It’s been just over 3 weeks since passing ROFR.


----------



## mrmagpi

DVC ROFR Team’s new mascot: Jiminy Cricket.


----------



## princesscinderella

Well last Friday was take back day,  let’s hope tomorrow is the Fast Pass day


----------



## vicarrieous

princesscinderella said:


> Well last Friday was take back day,  let’s hope tomorrow is the Fast Pass day


I am in for that! PLEASE LET ME PASS TOMORROW LOL


----------



## JoshF

JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5

Back on this board.  Addonitis is real folks...


----------



## CSLucas

Never posted this because I was waiting to hear back on the first one I submitted on 1/13, but since the ROFR department has apparently gone on hiatus, here is my second one:

CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23


----------



## wvujeb

ValW said:


> Same here!  I have three contracts with three different brokers and three different title companies.  It’s been just over 3 weeks since passing ROFR.


I'm at 3 weeks tomorrow on mine as well.


----------



## RedFive

Some January ROFR data for those interested

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-january-21-report/


----------



## mrmagpi

Ouch. BLT buyback percentage was 47% in January 2021 (24/51) with a maximum dollar amount of $152 per point.

Hoping our $160 per point contract doesn’t set a new price for February!


----------



## gskywalker

mrmagpi said:


> Ouch. BLT buyback percentage was 47% in January 2021 (24/51) with a maximum dollar amount of $152 per point.
> 
> Hoping our $160 per point contract doesn’t set a new price for February!


Based upon how many of us have had 3 or 4 BLT contracts taken over the last couple months, it is not a surprise.  Not sure who all these crazy people are buying direct BLT but apparently Disney is finding them.... Or they are just buying contracts to rent out the points at blt


----------



## JC1984

JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-191/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2


----------



## mrmagpi

gskywalker said:


> Based upon how many of us have had 3 or 4 BLT contracts taken over the last couple months, it is not a surprise.  Not sure who all these crazy people are buying direct BLT but apparently Disney is finding them.... Or they ate just buying contracts to rent out the points at blt


Yeah, I’m thinking with ongoing Contemporary refurbishments they may find some people willing to pay that absurd nightly rate at BLT instead.


----------



## Mouse511

mrmagpi said:


> Ouch. BLT buyback percentage was 47% in January 2021 (24/51) with a maximum dollar amount of $152 per point.
> 
> Hoping our $160 per point contract doesn’t set a new price for February!


We were one of the buy backs at $150, have a new one in at $168.........waiting patiently.


----------



## mickeyshellbelle

Also waiting on BLT at 160 pp!  Hoping it gets through!!!


----------



## eMoneyBug

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-191/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2


 I hope this is subsidized dues!


----------



## JC1984

eMoneyBug said:


> I hope this is subsidized dues!


They weren’t. Did I screw myself?


----------



## limace

JC1984 said:


> They weren’t. Did I screw myself?


Aulani has passed much lower-$80 or less.


----------



## gskywalker

limace said:


> Aulani has passed much lower-$80 or less.


Bright side is it has 19 and 20 points which adds value.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

isthisanything said:


> Yes, mine was just sent, so I certainly don't expect it anytime soon.  But I'm really hoping the logjam breaks soon (maybe after the Feb 6 price increase??) so that the process keeps moving for all those ahead of me.  Will be rooting for all of you tomorrow - I know we've seen some responses at the end of weeks in the past.



I think there is a distinct possibility that this is the case. I believe there was a log jam the last time there was an announced price change/sale ending. I think they want a lot on hand for those last-minute shoppers.


----------



## mrmagpi

JC1984 said:


> They weren’t. Did I screw myself?


Two years worth of points without having to pay dues is a nice value. But it seems like it’s wrapped in the price per point because of the banked points.  That doesn’t mean it’s a bad deal necessarily. 

Just taking dues value of $8.35 * (191+220) is $3431. They basically paid two years of dues and got the contract for $91 per point. Math below. 

220 * $107 = 23,540 - $3431 = $20,109 / 220 = $91 per point. 

Congrats on your contract!


----------



## JC1984

mrmagpi said:


> Two years worth of points without having to pay dues is a nice value. But it seems like it’s wrapped in the price per point because of the banked points.  That doesn’t mean it’s a bad deal necessarily.
> 
> Just taking dues value of $8.35 * (191+220) is $3431. They basically paid two years of dues and got the contract for $91 per point. Math below.
> 
> 220 * $107 = 23,540 - $3431 = $20,109 / 220 = $91 per point.
> 
> Congrats on your contract!


Thank you. I figured the banked points is why I paid a bit higher. Granted I will be scrambling to rent my 2019 points when the contract closes. You math makes me feel better


----------



## gisele2

MonaMN said:


> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Super excited - first contract!


I know the feeling! Congrats.


----------



## RanDIZ

JoshF said:


> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Back on this board.  Addonitis is real folks...



Good price. My CCV 100@$140 passed in Jan. I had 79pts 2020 also.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I Run Long said:


> You should be fine with your offer.  Ours passed at $100/pt in December.  I think if you get below that it may be iffy.  Good luck!


Thank You! I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

jcourtney said:


> I'm on day 18 of waiting for mine.


Keep us posted!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I wonder if Disney is strategizing buybacks at certain resorts to prepare for the 50th Anniversary. If things get better then the parks will be full of people wanting to buy in.


----------



## mrmagpi

JC1984 said:


> Thank you. I figured the banked points is why I paid a bit higher. Granted I will be scrambling to rent my 2019 points when the contract closes. You math makes me feel better


Hey I’m right there with you. I have a BLT contract still in the ROFR process. Last week there were 5 BLT contracts waiting, 4 came back on friday and were taken. The price per point for those were as low as 138 and as high as 150. Mine was the only one standing and it’s at $160. I have a loaded contract too so i was okay with a higher price per point. 

Moral of the story is you never know what the mouse is going to do. 

Hopeful our contracts pass!


----------



## chilledsugar

chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 1/26

Our first contract  hoping for good news soon!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

chilledsugar said:


> chilledsugar---$114-$13360-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Our first contract  hoping for good news soon!



Sending you pixie dust!


----------



## princesscinderella

We want some good news today!!!


----------



## EmilyDisFan

chilledsugar said:


> chilledsugar---$114-$13360-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Our first contract  hoping for good news soon!


Good luck!! I think we might have sister contracts! I'm waiting on ROFR on one with exact same details (UY, points, points remaining, etc). DVC Resale had 3 just alike post at the exact same time, so I assumed it was the same seller. It's my first contract too!!


----------



## JC1984

mrmagpi said:


> Hey I’m right there with you. I have a BLT contract still in the ROFR process. Last week there were 5 BLT contracts waiting, 4 came back on friday and were taken. The price per point for those were as low as 138 and as high as 150. Mine was the only one standing and it’s at $160. I have a loaded contract too so i was okay with a higher price per point.
> 
> Moral of the story is you never know what the mouse is going to do.
> 
> Hopeful our contracts pass!


Yeah I was surprised at how many BLT DVC is buying back. I was looking at buying there as well. We decided to pull the trigger on Aulani since it is a bit cheaper and has a while left on the contract opposed to somewhere like OKW. The person we were working with said Disney has never bought back an Aulani yet. And we live out west so getting to Hawaii is cheap for us so we will do every other year Aulani and then WDW.


----------



## aebehm1

aebehm1---$120-$19800-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 1/18

This is my first post so I hope I did that right!! Addonitis really got us during quarantine


----------



## CSLucas

JC1984 said:


> Yeah I was surprised at how many BLT DVC is buying back. I was looking at buying there as well. We decided to pull the trigger on Aulani since it is a bit cheaper and has a while left on the contract opposed to somewhere like OKW. The person we were working with said Disney has never bought back an Aulani yet. And we live out west so getting to Hawaii is cheap for us so we will do every other year Aulani and then WDW.


We were between BLT and VGF (almost bought BLT direct before finding our resale contracts for VGF). I still think I would have preferred BLT, but the ROFR thread is making me glad I didn't chance it!


----------



## timff18

CSLucas said:


> Honestly I'm surprised I haven't heard on mine- We bid a good bit higher (I thought) than what had recently been passing. Going on day 23 now though


Day 21 for us today...


----------



## CSLucas

timff18 said:


> Day 21 for us today...


Maybe we will both get some good news today! I'm about to call for a wellness check on the ROFR department


----------



## justadreamaway77

lisa3635 said:


> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20
> 
> Taken unfortunately.


I feel like under $100 is the threshold.  But of course a lot of times there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason!


----------



## gskywalker

Maybe the latest round of layoffs included the whole ROFR department and they will just buy back every contract instead of paying someone to decide?


----------



## vicarrieous

I was hoping to hear some passes today by now. Still crossing fingers!


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

vicarrieous said:


> I was hoping to hear some passes today by now. Still crossing fingers!


Nothing. Ive even been checking my spam folder just in case.


----------



## Ashlie in Wonderland

Does anyone know how long ROFR has been taking for OKW, 2042 exp? I am so so worried we will be taken.


----------



## vicarrieous

Ashlie in Wonderland said:


> Does anyone know how long ROFR has been taking for OKW, 2042 exp? I am so so worried we will be taken.


If you go back to the first page of this thread and you can see the breakdown by resort of timeline for people's rofr and contract closing.


----------



## mrmagpi




----------



## gskywalker

I actually did figure that we would hear on a number of contracts today.  It makes me wonder whether the price increase tomorrow resulted in a lot of direct contracts over the last couple of weeks and they redirected the manpower to assisting the DVC sales reps, otherwise......I have no idea what they are doing.  They aren't passing any contracts and now not even taking contracts.


----------



## pkrieger2287

*DVC Resale Average Sales Prices for January 2021*


----------



## vicarrieous

pkrieger2287 said:


> *DVC Resale Average Sales Prices for January 2021*


Does DVC Resale Market  ever compile/post average ROFR timelines. I know they do the ROFR reports with buyback breakdowns, but average length of time to pass ROFR would be interesting.


----------



## pkrieger2287

vicarrieous said:


> Does DVC Resale Market  ever compile/post average ROFR timelines. I know they do the ROFR reports with buyback breakdowns, but average length of time to pass ROFR would be interesting.


I'm not sure... They may track that internally but I've never seen any public data on ROFR timeframes.


----------



## mightyblade

mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18


----------



## vicarrieous

pkrieger2287 said:


> I'm not sure... They may track that internally but I've never seen any public data on ROFR timeframes.



I think it would be interesting data to see as they obviously have a larger sample size with how many contracts they process through. Not sure if we could see any trends from that information, but interesting none-the-less.


----------



## timff18

CSLucas said:


> Maybe we will both get some good news today! I'm about to call for a wellness check on the ROFR department


doesn't look like it will be today :-(


----------



## chilledsugar

EmilyDisFan said:


> Good luck!! I think we might have sister contracts! I'm waiting on ROFR on one with exact same details (UY, points, points remaining, etc). DVC Resale had 3 just alike post at the exact same time, so I assumed it was the same seller. It's my first contract too!!


Sounds like it! Our broker did confirm with us that they were all from the same seller. I just hope we get some good news soon. The days go by so slow!

Actually... since we’ve been waiting for AKL to pass, we put in a second offer on a small BWV contract with the same UY and it was accepted! Talk about addonitis  It hasn’t been sent to ROFR yet, but fingers crossed that they both go through now


----------



## Cartman3132

I just want to know so I can try to buy another contract if they take this one.  Either way Disney, pick yes or no, just do something.  I'm buying 250 points and I know it just turned Feb but I got another couple of vacations already planned so my time to use the points this year is small.


----------



## Beta to the Max

Beta to the Max---$65-$13,995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

While I hope it happens sooner for y’all and I get the frustration/anxious feelings, 30-ish days for ROFR is pretty common. In some cases recently it’s gone through in 7-14 days for some people... so now everyone expects / hopes for that kind of speed.  
But that was more the exception than the usual.  That said, we’re on day 3 - I wouldn’t mind them wowing us all with a 3 day pass. Haha. Last time was 37 days. Happy Friday!


----------



## gskywalker

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> While I hope it happens sooner for y’all and I get the frustration/anxious feelings, 30-ish days for ROFR is pretty common. In some cases recently it’s gone through in 7-14 days for some people... so now everyone expects / hopes for that kind of speed.
> But that was more the exception than the usual.  That said, we’re on day 3 - I wouldn’t mind them wowing us all with a 3 day pass. Haha. Last time was 37 days. Happy Friday!


For me it isn't just about my contract I awaiting.  It's that there aren't any contacts being dealt with.  I could live vicariously through the people who were getting taken or passed but of course now there is nothing happening for anyone.  It is really strange.  Less is happening now than happened on Christmas week.

Only thing I really care about is finding out by next weekend because I decided to make it a Valentine's present now that it took so long.


----------



## JC1984

So I got a call yesterday from someone at the title company saying they were starting my paperwork to close (after 2 days in ROFR). I asked if it had passed? He said yes it passed. I was in shock and didn't seem right so I called the Resale Vendor. Come to find out after a few phone calls between the Resale Vendor and Title Company...new guy at the title company who doesn't understand the process.  Needless to say I wasn't let down as I knew it was a mistake or I had just set a record ROFR and estoppel time.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

gskywalker said:


> For me it isn't just about my contract I awaiting.  It's that there aren't any contacts being dealt with.  I could live vicariously through the people who were getting taken or passed but of course now there is nothing happening for anyone.  It is really strange.  Less is happening now than happened on Christmas week.
> 
> Only thing I really care about is finding out by next weekend because I decided to make it a Valentine's present now that it took so long.


Well Groundhog Day might be a bigger holiday for them than Christmas week was, and they may have taken a snow day due to the bad storm earlier in the week,  ect. The only thing I've read is that maybe they are too busy helping out with new direct contracts due to the incentives changing soon.


----------



## michael730

JC1984 said:


> So I got a call yesterday from someone at the title company saying they were starting my paperwork to close (after 2 days in ROFR). I asked if it had passed? He said yes it passed. I was in shock and didn't seem right so I called the Resale Vendor. Come to find out after a few phone calls between the Resale Vendor and Title Company...new guy at the title company who doesn't understand the process.  Needless to say I wasn't let down as I knew it was a mistake or I had just set a record ROFR and estoppel time.


Was this for first American title company by any chance?! If so the EXACT same thing happened to me! I was so confused and definitely given false hope hahaha. I didn’t call really and inquire but figured the guy just didn’t know what he was talking about!


----------



## JC1984

michael730 said:


> Was this for first American title company by any chance?! If so the EXACT same thing happened to me! I was so confused and definitely given false hope hahaha. I didn’t call really and inquire but figured the guy just didn’t know what he was talking about!


Yes this is what the DVC replied:
"Thanks for checking.  We have not made it through ROFR.  DVC is taking 20-30 days right now.  I apologize for the First American rep saying that.  We called our Hawaii office to verify the call and it turns out this is a new service First American is offering to new customers when they have received your information and are setting up your escrow file.  The person calling might not be aware of the Disney process."


----------



## michael730

JC1984 said:


> Yes this is what the DVC replied:
> "Thanks for checking.  We have not made it through ROFR.  DVC is taking 20-30 days right now.  I apologize for the First American rep saying that.  We called our Hawaii office to verify the call and it turns out this is a new service First American is offering to new customers when they have received your information and are setting up your escrow file.  The person calling might not be aware of the Disney process."


Hahaha figures! I was so confused and caught off guard. But I knew he must’ve been mistaken, maybe we’ll get some extra luck for having this happen w us on the same exact day lol!


----------



## JC1984

michael730 said:


> Hahaha figures! I was so confused and caught off guard. But I knew he must’ve been mistaken, maybe we’ll get some extra luck for having this happen w us on the same exact day lol!


I emailed because it sounded a little scamish to me but I am paranoid.


----------



## michael730

JC1984 said:


> I emailed because it sounded a little scamish to me but I am paranoid.


Totally I get that! I just let it be Bc I figured he just didn’t know what he was doing. But hopefully others in this situation see our posts and figure it out as well


----------



## Jkramer79

Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5 

4th times the charm!!!


----------



## CSLucas

gskywalker said:


> For me it isn't just about my contract I awaiting.  It's that there aren't any contacts being dealt with.  I could live vicariously through the people who were getting taken or passed but of course now there is nothing happening for anyone.  It is really strange.  Less is happening now than happened on Christmas week.
> 
> Only thing I really care about is finding out by next weekend because I decided to make it a Valentine's present now that it took so long.


This is how I feel - I fully anticipated it taking 30 days (although now that we are on Day 25 that seems like longer than I was expecting), but not seeing ANYTHING progressing is making the wait 100X worse! I realize the board is just a small sample of the contracts they are working through, but it's the only sample I have


----------



## JC1984

CSLucas said:


> This is how I feel - I fully anticipated it taking 30 days (although now that we are on Day 25 that seems like longer than I was expecting), but not seeing ANYTHING progressing is making the wait 100X worse! I realize the board is just a small sample of the contracts they are working through, but it's the only sample I have


Only thing I wish they would do is if they know they are not buying any contracts right now at a certain resort that they would just quickly pencil whip the sign off instead of making me suffer for the month or so...


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Stay strong - they tend to have huge pass days and it gets euphoric (for most) in here.  Hoping for everyone that we see some movement soon!


----------



## tripgoerNS

First DVC contract 


tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/5


----------



## JC1984

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Stay strong - they tend to have huge pass days and it gets euphoric (for most) in here.  Hoping for everyone that we see some movement soon!


Reading how long people are waiting and from what I understand the 30 days is just a “suggested” time frame this is starting to remind me of the movie Zootopia and the sloths that work at the DMV.


----------



## stacie_d

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> While I hope it happens sooner for y’all and I get the frustration/anxious feelings, 30-ish days for ROFR is pretty common. In some cases recently it’s gone through in 7-14 days for some people... so now everyone expects / hopes for that kind of speed.
> But that was more the exception than the usual.  That said, we’re on day 3 - I wouldn’t mind them wowing us all with a 3 day pass. Haha. Last time was 37 days. Happy Friday!



Well...I think we are on day 43 now.  On Feb 12 (next Friday), I believe we can get our deposit back if we don’t want to continue waiting.


----------



## JC1984

stacie_d said:


> Well...I think we are on day 43 now.  On Feb 12 (next Friday), I believe we can get our deposit back if we don’t want to continue waiting.


What resort did you bid on?


----------



## vicarrieous

stacie_d said:


> Well...I think we are on day 43 now.  On Feb 12 (next Friday), I believe we can get our deposit back if we don’t want to continue waiting.



DARN!! We are pushing a time window with ours with points we have to use by end of July or lose them. I am hoping we can be through this entire process within 65 days and super hoping we aren't waiting on ROFR for that long. 

What resort do you have in agreement and with what broker? Have you heard ANYTHING from your broker since submitting for ROFR?


----------



## gisele2

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$65-$13,995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25


Pixie dust. Great price.


----------



## eMoneyBug

JC1984 said:


> They weren’t. Did I screw myself?



it’s all good, still much lower than direct pricing.  If this deal isn’t finalized or there is any loop hole or delay on the seller side and you can get out with losing deposit, you may want to take that route.  Check out this threads data each quarter and you can see the pricing trends.  Loaded contract +$8to10and stripped contract -$8to10 in my value book.


----------



## chilledsugar

chilledsugar---$143-$7685-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6


----------



## Carlnne

Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13 --PASSED 2/6


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Carlnne said:


> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13 --PASSED 2/6


Passed on a Saturday?! Woohooo!


----------



## RedFive

Carlnne said:


> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13 --PASSED 2/6


Congrats! You're going to get everyone riled up on here. They've been itching to see a pass for weeks


----------



## RedFive

JC1984 said:


> They weren’t. Did I screw myself?


Not at all! You've 2019 and 2020 loaded. Sure, those 2019 points probably have to be used asap, but you can rent those and 2020 if you wanted and be up to date with points and money in your pocket. I much prefer paying a little extra for a loaded contract than less for a stripped contract, personally. The swing in cost/save between a stripped contract and a loaded contract is pretty big, in my opinion.


----------



## Carlnne

RedFive said:


> Congrats! You're going to get everyone riled up on here. They've been itching to see a pass for weeks



Hopefully I opened the flood gates for many happy people today!


----------



## vicarrieous

Carlnne said:


> Hopefully I opened the flood gates for many happy people today!



I sure hope so! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

gskywalker said:


> For me it isn't just about my contract I awaiting.  It's that there aren't any contacts being dealt with.  I could live vicariously through the people who were getting taken or passed but of course now there is nothing happening for anyone.  It is really strange.  Less is happening now than happened on Christmas week.
> 
> Only thing I really care about is finding out by next weekend because I decided to make it a Valentine's present now that it took so long.



Just because no one has posted here, doesn’t mean things didn’t happen. This is a small section of buyers so you won’t know what happened this week unless it’s a DIS community member.

Typically,3 to 4 weeks is it. We have recently gotten some decisions without 2 weeks.

Funny how when we had 5 to 6 week waits in summer and fall we were all excited it it came in in 30 days!!! Lol


----------



## jdomka

Carlnne said:


> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13 --PASSED 2/6



What resale company are you using and did they contact you via phone or email to tell you it passed?  I keep refreshing my email, but it still hasn’t shown up... been fighting addonitis for 12 years and now that  we decided to addon the process can’t complete fast enough.


----------



## Carlnne

jdomka said:


> What resale company are you using and did they contact you via phone or email to tell you it passed?  I keep refreshing my email, but it still hasn’t shown up... been fighting addonitis for 12 years and now that  we decided to addon the process can’t complete fast enough.



I used DVC Resale Market and received an email from them this morning.  Very happy with them and would absolutely use them next time when addonitis kicks in for me again.


----------



## jdomka

Carlnne said:


> I used DVC Resale Market and received an email from them this morning.  Very happy with them and would absolutely use them next time when addonitis kicks in for me again.



Congrats!! Thanks for the feedback. I used DVC resale Market as well. The process so far has been beyond expectations. Their responses and turnaround time with offer process and initial paperwork were seamless.


----------



## RanDIZ

jdomka said:


> Congrats!! Thanks for the feedback. I used DVC resale Market as well. The process so far has been beyond expectations. Their responses and turnaround time with offer process and initial paperwork were seamless.



By far the best communication I’ve ever seen in a business. They are always on top of things.


----------



## Paul Stupin

JC1984 said:


> Only thing I wish they would do is if they know they are not buying any contracts right now at a certain resort that they would just quickly pencil whip the sign off instead of making me suffer for the month or so...


FYI, you can always check the dvc resale market blog on their website to see the average sales price every month for every resort, plus a list of contracts taken back through ROFR.


----------



## manditrianne

manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31


----------



## kes601

kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3


----------



## pangyal

aebehm1 said:


> aebehm1---$120-$19800-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23- sent 1/18
> 
> This is my first post so I hope I did that right!! Addonitis really got us during quarantine




Can you please use the tool in Post One of this thread to include all of the data points in your string ?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I'm already doing little stretches and warmup exercises for the amount of posts I'll have to add once the floodgates open for all of the ones we are waiting on...


----------



## jdomka

Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21


----------



## timff18

ANOTHER SATURDAY NOTIFICATION!!  

timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6


----------



## Cartman3132

timff18 said:


> ANOTHER SATURDAY NOTIFICATION!!
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6


Lucky!  I'm about a week behind you.  Congrats!


----------



## stacie_d

JC1984 said:


> What resort did you bid on?


Copper Creek


----------



## stacie_d

vicarrieous said:


> DARN!! We are pushing a time window with ours with points we have to use by end of July or lose them. I am hoping we can be through this entire process within 65 days and super hoping we aren't waiting on ROFR for that long.
> 
> What resort do you have in agreement and with what broker? Have you heard ANYTHING from your broker since submitting for ROFR?


Copper creek. We are with DVCbyresale.  It‘s an estate, and at some point DIsney requested another copy of the death certificate. The broker said they had just provided it to them for another contact that the estate just sold, but I can understand why they would request it again.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Ashlie in Wonderland said:


> Does anyone know how long ROFR has been taking for OKW, 2042 exp? I am so so worried we will be taken.


In addition to looking at the beginning of this thread, I suggest also looking at the Oct - Dec 2020 thread. There was a slow period for ROFR, then it picked up at the end of the quarter. Seems that another slow period is taking place now.


----------



## GreatCeremonialHouse

GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$22970-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4


----------



## gisele2

GreatCeremonialHouse said:


> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$22970-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4


Good price ! Here, some pixie dust your way.


----------



## Theta

timff18 said:


> ANOTHER SATURDAY NOTIFICATION!!
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6




Congrats!  Nice small contract.


----------



## chilledsugar

timff18 said:


> ANOTHER SATURDAY NOTIFICATION!!
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6


I love hearing good news! Congrats!


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$128-$27770-200-BWV-Mar-200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 due- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
Another Saturday pass!


----------



## gisele2

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$128-$27770-200-BWV-Mar-200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 due- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> Another Saturday pass!


Congrats , great loaded contract .


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Carlnne said:


> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13 --PASSED 2/6





timff18 said:


> ANOTHER SATURDAY NOTIFICATION!!
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6



Excited for you timff18!

Makes me nervous though, these are much higher than my offer. Thinking mine might be taken.


----------



## Snk5050

We are first time buyers/DVC members. Passed ROFR on 1/14, AKV 250 points. Still waiting for estoppel. 

My question: Assuming all is smooth and we close on this contract, what advice/strategies do veterans of the resale process have to most efficiently get our DVC account open and the points deposited so that we can book?  I have heard that part of the process can take time. We are eyeing booking a trip in early September at AKV 2bedroom and one in early January AKV 2bedroom and a studio.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## timff18

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Excited for you timff18!
> 
> Makes me nervous though, these are much higher than my offer. Thinking mine might be taken.


thanks!  i bid much lower, but they offered to pay closing, which is worth almost $10 per point right there


----------



## bookwormde

Once you have your member number, you can call or email member administration and let them know the dates that you need to book and that you would like to book before the  month window opens 

It may help or it may not but it is worth the try. Been a long tome ago, but they loaded my points a couple of days after I asked


----------



## Paul Stupin

Snk5050 said:


> We are first time buyers/DVC members. Passed ROFR on 1/14, AKV 250 points. Still waiting for estoppel.
> 
> My question: Assuming all is smooth and we close on this contract, what advice/strategies do veterans of the resale process have to most efficiently get our DVC account open and the points deposited so that we can book?  I have heard that part of the process can take time. We are eyeing booking a trip in early September at AKV 2bedroom and one in early January AKV 2bedroom and a studio.  Thanks for any advice!


Have bought numerous resale contracts and the time it takes to get the points loaded has varied considerably. Earlier this month, a small point VGF loaded in a week. This summer other contracts took over a month. I actually don’t think there’s anything you can do to expedite this process other than buying direct, where the points load in a day.
That said, once you get your closing docs, one thing you can do is complete them and transfer the payment as soon as you can. You’ll still have to wait for the sellers to complete their docs, but if you get yours in, your broker can use that to goose the sellers if they’re slow.
 Have never had a seller change their minds and never complete their docs, thus backing out of the sale, but that’s been known to happen as well.


----------



## hilltopper152

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sept-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22
> 
> chilledsugar---$114-$13360-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 1/26
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF/ Closing- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18
> 
> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-191/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2
> 
> jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31
> 
> ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31
> 
> lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31
> 
> Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2
> 
> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/7
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/2
> 
> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2
> 
> chilledsugar---$143-$7912-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Beta to the Max---$65-$13995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25
> 
> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1
> 
> mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18
> 
> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/28
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fee- sent 1/31
> 
> Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31
> 
> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4
> 
> tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17
> 
> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13
> 
> CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24
> 
> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3
> 
> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## GreyTami

GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8


----------



## princesscinderella

Congratulations to all who passed on Saturday lets hope the good news reaches more waiting for ROFR today!!


----------



## Cartman3132

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Excited for you timff18!
> 
> Makes me nervous though, these are much higher than my offer. Thinking mine might be taken.



What was your bid for?  I have mine at SSR $100/250 points


----------



## michael730

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Excited for you timff18!
> 
> Makes me nervous though, these are much higher than my offer. Thinking mine might be taken.


Don’t worry about it I feel like it’s more just luck. I’ve seen so many variances of pricing make it through and then a bit higher be taken. It really seems like there’s no rhyme or reason for it


----------



## kes601

Curious, for those of you who used DVC Resale Market.....how long after your contract was sent to Disney did the escrow company contact you for your deposit?  Ours was sent last Wed. and I haven't heard from them yet (I sent in the pre-auth form last Tuesday).

Edit: Just got the call from them so all set.


----------



## thebigman65

kes601 said:


> Curious, for those of you who used DVC Resale Market.....how long after your contract was sent to Disney did the escrow company contact you for your deposit?  Ours was sent last Wed. and I haven't heard from them yet (I sent in the pre-auth form last Tuesday).


Call or email them.  I waited about a week to get them to call me for my CC number.  I had to email them a couple of times.  In General, they are very very good at communications.  Sometimes, they just get busy!


----------



## kes601

thebigman65 said:


> Call or email them.  I waited about a week to get them to call me for my CC number.  I had to email them a couple of times.  In General, they are very very good at communications.  Sometimes, they just get busy!


Thanks.  I emailed them this morning.


----------



## RedFive

kes601 said:


> Curious, for those of you who used DVC Resale Market.....how long after your contract was sent to Disney did the escrow company contact you for your deposit?  Ours was sent last Wed. and I haven't heard from them yet (I sent in the pre-auth form last Tuesday).


My deposit was taken out the day it was submitted to Disney for ROFR. I was contacted by the Title company a few days prior to that to get payment information. And both the Title company and Resale Market team has been on the ball with communication, so I'd reach out to them.


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8 

We have our first contract at ROFR and we already have addonitis! smh


----------



## Goofyismybf

Hey all! Eeeek my first time on the boards and first time buying dvc so I’m a total newb. My in laws own but I’m trying to get myself acclimated. We just put an offer in and had it accepted by the seller today. $102-$17953-160-SSR-DEC-160/20, 160/21, 160/23

hope I’m doing this correct


----------



## hilltopper152

Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/7 

Hope this passes as I am getting nervous after seeing how much BLT has been bought.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Goofyismybf said:


> Hey all! Eeeek my first time on the boards and first time buying dvc so I’m a total newb. My in laws own but I’m trying to get myself acclimated. We just put an offer in and had it accepted by the seller today. $102-$16230-160-SSR-DEC-160/20, 160/21, 160/23
> 
> hope I’m doing this correct


Hi you did what I did and that format won't work for them to sweep it and put it on the list. Use this link and then cut and paste. Super easy. https://rofr.scubacat.net/


----------



## princesscinderella

hilltopper152 said:


> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/7
> 
> Hope this passes as I am getting nervous after seeing how much BLT has been bought.


We are in the same BLT boat, mine went into ROFR last week.  We had our first contract taken, there are few posters that have had multiple BLT contracts taken.  It definitely delays the process but you just go back out and get another contract.


----------



## Goofyismybf

Goofyismybf said:


> Hey all! Eeeek my first time on the boards and first time buying dvc so I’m a total newb. My in laws own but I’m trying to get myself acclimated. We just put an offer in and had it accepted by the seller today. $102-$17953-160-SSR-DEC-160/20, 160/21, 160/23
> 
> hope I’m doing this correct



ok corrected



Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11


----------



## Goofyismybf

Thank you Chrisdriscoll!


----------



## jwmob91

Hoping a lot of folks get good news today/ this week. It's been a loooong three weeks for my house LOL


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

jwmob91 said:


> Hoping a lot of folks get good news today/ this week. It's been a loooong three weeks for my house LOL



It defintiley seems like a major slowdown since 1/15/2021!! Fingers crossed you get your good news soon. I'm hoping for estoppel to finally come through, it's been 24 days


----------



## jwmob91

ML_LovesDisney said:


> It defintiley seems like a major slowdown since 1/15/2021!! Fingers crossed you get your good news soon. I'm hoping for estoppel to finally come through, it's been 24 days


Ugh I hate that for you! 

I bought a contract last year during shutdown (April-ish?) and both ROFR and estoppel only took like 10 days each. My long hurdle then was waiting for them to show up on my membership. I think it was like a month or so until they appeared on my account. I find it fascinating how different parts of the timeline vary contract to contract. I'm a very logical person and know there really is no rhyme or reason...but my brain doesn't want to accept it.


----------



## hilltopper152

princesscinderella said:


> We are in the same BLT boat, mine went into ROFR last week.  We had our first contract taken, there are few posters that have had multiple BLT contracts taken.  It definitely delays the process but you just go back out and get another contract.


I saw the report for Jan and was surprised ha I would not be too upset but thought it was a good deal and fit what I needed perfectly. Cannot seem to put a thumb on what is selling exactly... points maybe or is it just price. They may have bought a bunch of contracts to jack up the price because it did get lower in the fall.


----------



## Cartman3132

jwmob91 said:


> Ugh I hate that for you!
> 
> I bought a contract last year during shutdown (April-ish?) and both ROFR and estoppel only took like 10 days each. My long hurdle then was waiting for them to show up on my membership. I think it was like a month or so until they appeared on my account. I find it fascinating how different parts of the timeline vary contract to contract. I'm a very logical person and know there really is no rhyme or reason...but my brain doesn't want to accept it.



I get they want to give it a couple of days to see if there's any direct buyers but the timeline is soooooo long.  You would think even a 2 person ROFR dept could signoff on 50 a day.


----------



## ValW

ML_LovesDisney said:


> I'm hoping for estoppel to finally come through, it's been 24 days



Just received closing docs for my Grand Cali contract (passed ROFR on 1/19).  Hopefully you'll be hearing something soon!!


----------



## gisele2

Goofyismybf said:


> Hey all! Eeeek my first time on the boards and first time buying dvc so I’m a total newb. My in laws own but I’m trying to get myself acclimated. We just put an offer in and had it accepted by the seller today. $102-$17953-160-SSR-DEC-160/20, 160/21, 160/23
> 
> hope I’m doing this correct


Welcome


----------



## michael730

Sorry if this is a bit unrelated to this thread. But, for those who have bought resale before and used fidelity: How do you find out whether or not you passed ROFR? Is it by email I presume? And does the agent or the title company typically reach out? Thanks in advance just curious


----------



## gisele2

michael730 said:


> Sorry if this is a bit unrelated to this thread. But, for those who have bought resale before and used fidelity: How do you find out whether or not you passed ROFR? Is it by email I presume? And does the agent or the title company typically reach out? Thanks in advance just curious


They sent a email and tried to reach me by phone also .


----------



## michael730

gisele2 said:


> They sent a email and tried to reach me by phone also .


Thanks for your answer to my question. Was this the title company or fidelity or sent the email/call?


----------



## dbtex83

michael730 said:


> Sorry if this is a bit unrelated to this thread. But, for those who have bought resale before and used fidelity: How do you find out whether or not you passed ROFR? Is it by email I presume? And does the agent or the title company typically reach out? Thanks in advance just curious


For both of my contracts with Fidelity, the ROFR notice came from the title company via email.


----------



## Mouse511

hilltopper152 said:


> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/7
> 
> Hope this passes as I am getting nervous after seeing how much BLT has been bought.


Our BLT got taken at 150 - hope that 150 is/was the cutoff and 152 passes. We have our new one in at 168...hope that one passes or we are all in trouble.


----------



## hilltopper152

Mouse511 said:


> Our BLT got taken at 150 - hope that 150 is/was the cutoff and 152 passes. We have our new one in at 168...hope that one passes or we are all in trouble.


That is a bummer. I think I saw 152 as highest they took in Jan so far but average sale price of 154. Of course there are variables like points and closing cost but feel both our offers were on the edge. If Disney pushes price that high I will simply walk away. The prices are already insane versus value in my opinion. I believe buyback is high because direct is doing so poor.


----------



## Paul Stupin

hilltopper152 said:


> That is a bummer. I think I saw 152 as highest they took in Jan so far but average sale price of 154. Of course there are variables like points and closing cost but feel both our offers were on the edge. If Disney pushes price that high I will simply walk away. The prices are already insane versus value in my opinion. I believe buyback is high because direct is doing so poor.


Don’t quite understand what you mean when you say “prices are already insane vs. value.” Resale prices? Direct prices? If you’re referring to resale prices, I just don’t think you’re correct. How are you determining value?


----------



## hilltopper152

Paul Stupin said:


> Don’t quite understand what you mean when you say “prices are already insane vs. value.” Resale prices? Direct prices? If you’re referring to resale prices, I just don’t think you’re correct. How are you determining value?


Well both fit my definition of insane far as price goes. The price has rose dramatically more versus the dollar and other comparable inflation measures yet the perks and value of membership is more stripped than ever. At resale price we can stomach it but the "value" of paying so much upfront (opportunity cost) and still paying highest timeshare dues means it has thinner margins of value. The payback on such investment is now farther down the road versus historical propositions. Every $1k sunk in it adds more risk and time to a breakeven point. Value is measured by dollar bills as one can vacation to disney without owning as many have so the only reason to buy would be for savings and perks if any.


----------



## Paul Stupin

hilltopper152 said:


> Well both fit my definition of insane far as price goes. The price has rose dramatically more versus the dollar and other comparable inflation measures yet the perks and value of membership is more stripped than ever. At resale price we can stomach it but the "value" of paying so much upfront (opportunity cost) and still paying highest timeshare dues means it has thinner margins of value. The payback on such investment is now farther down the road versus historical propositions. Every $1k sunk in it adds more risk and time to a breakeven point. Value is measured by dollar bills as one can vacation to disney without owning as many have so the only reason to buy would be for savings and perks if any.


So I guess what you're saying is that resale isn't a good value because of the high dues. I think in the long term, though, the savings can be considerable still.


----------



## hilltopper152

Paul Stupin said:


> So I guess what you're saying is that resale isn't a good value because of the high dues. I think in the long term, though, the savings can be considerable still.


Dues are same for direct or resale. Resale just allows us to get in cheaper with a few limitations to our "perks". In the long term it is a good deal on paper and that is why we buy. The more money up front and every year for dues just pushes the curve farther out into the future. That breakeven point is farther away than ever before so that is were the risk is from a personal finance standpoint. I am obviously shopping and hoping to be a member but I do see the fact that this is a big decision unless I was someone with money to blow.


----------



## smisale

rack rates are climbing too park price have gone up. I agree unless you have the money saved to purchase it. 
but the saving is still there for sure at least in my family. I take 6 of us including my grandson(which is picture left)
and I still fork out 6800 for a week. my resort AKV in December 2020 cost me 18,000 and dues are 1400 a year I add that up and I get 
3-3 1/2 years and I get my money back and after that 1500 a year. I know that will go up but so will everything else


----------



## michael730

hilltopper152 said:


> Dues are same for direct or resale. Resale just allows us to get in cheaper with a few limitations to our "perks". In the long term it is a good deal on paper and that is why we buy. The more money up front and every year for dues just pushes the curve farther out into the future. That breakeven point is farther away than ever before so that is were the risk is from a personal finance standpoint. I am obviously shopping and hoping to be a member but I do see the fact that this is a big decision unless I was someone with money to blow.


Keep in mind when making a decision to buy into dvc that dvc is one of the only timeshares that maintains its value as time progresses. I have been looking into purchasing for about 4 years now and the resale values of all the resorts have all increased (not that it’s surprising with inflation over pricing of things over time). That’s what finally sold me on making an offer, I’m not through yet (waiting on ROFR) but if you’re planning on going to Disney every year and like staying at the higher end resorts it’s definitely something to consider. No the system isn’t perfect availability wise (which is why I took so long to submit an initial offer) but depending on your situation and flexibility you can make it work. The dues aren’t cheap for sure but how I look at it is that the dues on a contract of 100 points a year are cheaper than staying at a moderate resort for 3/4 nights. Where with 100 points depending on the resort you can get a week out of it at some resorts or even more (take old key west studios or boardwalk standard studios at 10 points a night during some times). But again, the reason I finally pulled the trigger was Bc I know that if I decided I didn’t care for it in day 5 years, I could always sell it. I feel like that’s not going to be the case and I’ll probably end up loving it but who knows! I just wanted to offer my insight as someone who recently pulled the trigger (as I mentioned I’m not out of the woods as far as being in yet waiting on Disney to approve or deny my contract which I’m hoping for the go from them ). Good luck w your decision!


----------



## hilltopper152

smisale said:


> rack rates are climbing too park price have gone up. I agree unless you have the money saved to purchase it.
> but the saving is still there for sure at least in my family. I take 6 of us including my grandson(which is picture left)
> and I still fork out 6800 for a week. my resort AKV in December 2020 cost me 18,000 and dues are 1400 a year I add that up and I get
> 3-3 1/2 years and I get my money back and after that 1500 a year. I know that will go up but so will everything else


Yeah there is value and if you spend money like that it will show fast. 18k for a trip is not in my realm but hoping that we can find that value considering we are going to go much more now that we have a newborn girl.


----------



## smisale

Congrats on the girl  My son had his first and my first grandson 6 months old I can't wait to spends years with him there


----------



## hilltopper152

michael730 said:


> Keep in mind when making a decision to buy into dvc that dvc is one of the only timeshares that maintains its value as time progresses. I have been looking into purchasing for about 4 years now and the resale values of all the resorts have all increased (not that it’s surprising with inflation over pricing of things over time). That’s what finally sold me on making an offer, I’m not through yet (waiting on ROFR) but if you’re planning on going to Disney every year and like staying at the higher end resorts it’s definitely something to consider. No the system isn’t perfect availability wise (which is why I took so long to submit an initial offer) but depending on your situation and flexibility you can make it work. The dues aren’t cheap for sure but how I look at it is that the dues on a contract of 100 points a year are cheaper than staying at a moderate resort for 3/4 nights. Where with 100 points depending on the resort you can get a week out of it at some resorts or even more (take old key west studios or boardwalk standard studios at 10 points a night during some times). But again, the reason I finally pulled the trigger was Bc I know that if I decided I didn’t care for it in day 5 years, I could always sell it. I feel like that’s not going to be the case and I’ll probably end up loving it but who knows! I just wanted to offer my insight as someone who recently pulled the trigger (as I mentioned I’m not out of the woods as far as being in yet waiting on Disney to approve or deny my contract which I’m hoping for the go from them ). Good luck w your decision!


I am waiting on my BLT offer to pass through and excited to go. We only have history to go by which tells us it will be worth something resale. I would not have offered if value was going to make it hard to sell but I have hopes DVC can keep going forward. I am scared of benefits going away or the ability to use other resorts which is part of the reason I stuck with BLT. It seemed decent enough for long term value and had a long window to use it compared to beach club which I may actually prefer in the long run. Best wishes to you and hope you get to be member here soon!


----------



## michael730

hilltopper152 said:


> I am waiting on my BLT offer to pass through and excited to go. We only have history to go by which tells us it will be worth something resale. I would not have offered if value was going to make it hard to sell but I have hopes DVC can keep going forward. I am scared of benefits going away or the ability to use other resorts which is part of the reason I stuck with BLT. It seemed decent enough for long term value and had a long window to use it compared to beach club which I may actually prefer in the long run. Best wishes to you and hope you get to be member here soon!


Best of luck to you too that’s awesome! BLT is def a great home resort w a late expiration! I actually bought into and am waiting on ROFR for BWV, I originally wasn’t going to Bc of the expiration but really love the boardwalk view studios and figure if in a bit the 2042 expiration bothers me I’ll sell it and buy a home resort w a later expiration!  I agree though I could see Disney added new restrictions on resale again sometime after all they’ve lost this past year so I think nows a good time to buy in so that we’re grandfathered in for that stuff ! Best of luck !!!


----------



## Bobby2443

I love the boardwalk area, and the easy access to Epcot and Hollywood studios is great. You’ll be really happy with your purchase there


----------



## gisele2

michael730 said:


> Thanks for your answer to my question. Was this the title company or fidelity or sent the email/call?


My broker actually . The title company First American was really fast the first time , less the second , but the sellers took a long time to sign the closing documents .


----------



## CSLucas

CSLucas said:


> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13
> 
> just submitted the contract today!



UPDATE- Passed 2/9


hoping they are clearing all the GF and I hear on my second one today too!


----------



## Cartman3132

Do we get our hopes up today or is it another day of 1 or 2 passing?


----------



## michael730

Bobby2443 said:


> I love the boardwalk area, and the easy access to Epcot and Hollywood studios is great. You’ll be really happy with your purchase there


Yeah  I stayed there for my honeymoon and fell in love!


----------



## MouseHoneyMoon96

MouseHoneyMoon96---$120-$21844-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22-Seller pays '20 MF-sent 1/14, passed 2/8


----------



## gisele2

CSLucas said:


> UPDATE- Passed 2/9
> 
> 
> hoping they are clearing all the GF and I hear on my second one today too!


Congrats ! Always fun to hear good news.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

MouseHoneyMoon96 said:


> MouseHoneyMoon96---$120-$21844-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22-Seller pays '20 MF-sent 1/14, passed 2/8


This makes me feel much better about mine! Very similar numbers


----------



## LottiesMommy

Update - woohoo!

LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9


----------



## gisele2

LottiesMommy said:


> Update - woohoo!
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9


Woot Woot ! Congrats .


----------



## vicarrieous

gisele2 said:


> Woot Woot ! Congrats .



I love seeing more passes trickling through! Let's open the flood gates and keep them coming!


----------



## michael730

Congrats to all who’ve already passed today!! Hopefully we see lots of more passes today


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Updated:
DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4, TAKEN 2/24


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17, passed 2/9

UPDATE: Passed!!


----------



## princesscinderella

So happy so see lots of passing contracts today!  Congratulations everyone


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635---$65-$11532-150-HH-Oct-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/9

This is through Fidelity...I didn't have a great experience with them several years ago so I'm crossing my fingers things go smoother and will stay on top of them.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> So happy so see lots of passing contracts today!  Congratulations everyone


Yup, its good stuff.  Hoping I will hear back on mine this week so that I can give it as part of a Valentines surprise to my wife this weekend.


----------



## jcourtney

Update! We passed!!!



jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> Yup, its good stuff.  Hoping I will hear back on mine this week so that I can give it as part of a Valentines surprise to my wife this weekend.


 you get your news in time.  We are going to stay the long weekend at BWV for valentines without the kids.  I so need a break.


----------



## gskywalker

jcourtney said:


> Update! We passed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9


congrats, stripped contract but pretty solid price.


----------



## chilledsugar

jcourtney said:


> Update! We passed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9


Congratulations! This makes me hopeful our AKV contract will pass too!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Love seeing all the passes!!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## shawy1269

Congrats to all who passed today!

Hopefully tomorrow is estoppel day!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

How long is estoppel taking these days?


----------



## shawy1269

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How long is estoppel taking these days?



Hard to say, everything seems to have slowed down quite a bit. I passed 1/20 and I’m waiting for estoppel. I believe those who passed the prior week are still waiting as well. I haven’t seen one reported yet this month.


----------



## CSLucas

shawy1269 said:


> Hard to say, everything seems to have slowed down quite a bit. I passed 1/20 and I’m waiting for estoppel. I believe those who passed the prior week are still waiting as well. I haven’t seen one reported yet this month.


is there a thread for it similar to this one, or is it just the Closing Time thread?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

shawy1269 said:


> Hard to say, everything seems to have slowed down quite a bit. I passed 1/20 and I’m waiting for estoppel. I believe those who passed the prior week are still waiting as well. I haven’t seen one reported yet this month.


Yikes


----------



## RedFive

shawy1269 said:


> Hard to say, everything seems to have slowed down quite a bit. I passed 1/20 and I’m waiting for estoppel. I believe those who passed the prior week are still waiting as well. I haven’t seen one reported yet this month.


I was told by my broker admin that it would be 2-3 weeks for the estoppel to be issued to the title company after passing ROFR.


----------



## RhettsMom

Rhettsmom---$62-$13040-170-VB-Dec-0/19, 106/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/5


----------



## dbtex83

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> How long is estoppel taking these days?


My agent received the estoppel for mine yesterday, which was 25 days after the ROFR notice.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

dbtex83 said:


> My agent received the estoppel for mine yesterday, which was 25 days after the ROFR notice.


Thanks for sharing, and sorry you had to wait so long!


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> Yup, its good stuff.  Hoping I will hear back on mine this week so that I can give it as part of a Valentines surprise to my wife this weekend.


Soooo romantic


----------



## Ginamarie

gisele2 said:


> Soooo romantic


Right?
DVC is the best gift ever!


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10 

Wasn't really looking but this one popped up and couldn't resist.  Feel like this is a fair price.


----------



## birchtree95

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10
> 
> Wasn't really looking but this one popped up and couldn't resist.  Feel like this is a fair price.


What a steal! Great find!


----------



## RedFive

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10
> 
> Wasn't really looking but this one popped up and couldn't resist.  Feel like this is a fair price.


Addonitis symptom: "Not Looking"


----------



## gskywalker

gisele2 said:


> Soooo romantic



In the 20 years of marriage and the 1 year of dating before getting married I have never celebrated Valentines.  I hate it, don't like, it and told her on our 2nd date that I would never celebrate it(instead I would love her like valentines every day of the year, as a husband should) but this year I have decided, even though she sort of agrees with me, she wishes she had it and would feel loved by it, so I am throwing her a surprise with all the stupid valentines crap.  I bought boxed chocolates, will buy flowers the day before, bought a DQ cake and will get a card(also hate bought cards) with the DVC announcement in it just so that she knows she is appreciated and loved, even more than I detest the philosophy and expectations of Valentines.




Ginamarie said:


> Right?
> DVC is the best gift ever!



Let's hope she thinks the same.  She didn't want Aulani when I had talked to her about DVC, she wanted BLT or AKV.  Hopefully she should be excited to have tripled our current points and I will show her in the coming years that I will get lots of good reservations at resorts she wanted anyway but for a much cheaper price.  A lot of our stays will be with 4 kids anyway and getting 2 bedrooms I don't think will be that tough.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> you get your news in time.  We are going to stay the long weekend at BWV for valentines without the kids.  I so need a break.



Have a great time.  Great place to go when you are in need of a break. We are very glad we got to go at New Years for our 20th anniversary because with all the new rules on travelling internationally here in Canada we won't be going anywhere until they ease up.


----------



## smsharp

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10
> 
> Wasn't really looking but this one popped up and couldn't resist.  Feel like this is a fair price.


I saw this one too.  So tempting but not quite what I was wanting.  Just waiting for the right contract to pop up!  Great buy!


----------



## pinkxray

shawy1269 said:


> Hard to say, everything seems to have slowed down quite a bit. I passed 1/20 and I’m waiting for estoppel. I believe those who passed the prior week are still waiting as well. I haven’t seen one reported yet this month.



Yep. Passed Jan 12. Still waiting.....


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

pinkxray said:


> Yep. Passed Jan 12. Still waiting.....


That's rough, sorry! Fingers crossed you hear something soon


----------



## theducks1

So, the other PVBs were bought back in 15 days or less....since I've been in ROFR for 16 days, I should be good right?!  LOL.  Didn't think I'd have to worry about PVB being taken, but here we are.


----------



## pinkxray

Just an update after contacting title company.
Apparently they received word on estoppel last week
Hoping to have closing documents sent to me by the end of the week.


----------



## jcourtney

gskywalker said:


> congrats, stripped contract but pretty solid price.


Thanks! We were actually looking for stripped since we live in Canada and aren't planning on travelling until 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## gskywalker

jcourtney said:


> Thanks! We were actually looking for stripped since we live in Canada and aren't planning on travelling until 2022 at the earliest.


I find it interesting how many people from Canada are looking for stripped contracts.  We are in Mississauga and went at New year's and had hoped to go at March break, maybe June but realistically I think September 2021 is our best hope with all of the testing, restrictions, etc.  I am awaiting ROFR for a contract with full points in 2021.  I figure I can bank them if things don't work out to go in 2021.


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-0/19, 272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/10


----------



## I Run Long

jcourtney said:


> Thanks! We were actually looking for stripped since we live in Canada and aren't planning on travelling until 2022 at the earliest.



We're from Canada too and that's exactly why we bought a stripped contract too.  We aren't planning to go until at least 2022 either.


----------



## jwmob91

theducks1 said:


> So, the other PVBs were bought back in 15 days or less....since I've been in ROFR for 16 days, I should be good right?!  LOL.  Didn't think I'd have to worry about PVB being taken, but here we are.


I’m going to hope your line of reasoning is correct! On day 22 myself for ROFR on our PVB contract. Have seen folks submit contracts after the date we did, but almost all were buybacks.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> In the 20 years of marriage and the 1 year of dating before getting married I have never celebrated Valentines.  I hate it, don't like, it and told her on our 2nd date that I would never celebrate it(instead I would love her like valentines every day of the year, as a husband should) but this year I have decided, even though she sort of agrees with me, she wishes she had it and would feel loved by it, so I am throwing her a surprise with all the stupid valentines crap.  I bought boxed chocolates, will buy flowers the day before, bought a DQ cake and will get a card(also hate bought cards) with the DVC announcement in it just so that she knows she is appreciated and loved, even more than I detest the philosophy and expectations of Valentines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope she thinks the same.  She didn't want Aulani when I had talked to her about DVC, she wanted BLT or AKV.  Hopefully she should be excited to have tripled our current points and I will show her in the coming years that I will get lots of good reservations at resorts she wanted anyway but for a much cheaper price.  A lot of our stays will be with 4 kids anyway and getting 2 bedrooms I don't think will be that tough.


I’m a happy Aulani owner, so I hope you get good news soon! You do know how high the dues are, though, right? If you’re purchasing the points to stay elsewhere, have you crunched the numbers to check out the long term cost? A decently priced SSR contract, to use at the 7 month window, could represent more savings down the road.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m a happy Aulani owner, so I hope you get good news soon! You do know how high the dues are, though, right? If you’re purchasing the points to stay elsewhere, have you crunched the numbers to check out the long term cost? A decently priced SSR contract, to use at the 7 month window, could represent more savings down the road.


I priced it out and aulani was still better value for us between the years, initial price and investment value not spent on initial purchase.  I would imagine most of the time we won't want to book at Disney world more than 7 months out.  A lot of the time we will get 2bdrms which are easier to get.  Plus the bonus of using it once or twice at Aulani when we actually will book more than 7 months out.  As well after having 4 contracts taken already I targetted Aulani because they rarely to never take those contracts.


----------



## mrmagpi

Chrisdriscoll said:


> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-0/19, 272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/10


Congrats! We sent on 1/18 and haven't heard back.


----------



## gskywalker

mrmagpi said:


> Congrats! We sent on 1/18 and haven't heard back.


Same, going to contact the broker on Friday if we haven't heard by then.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Cartman3132 said:


> What was your bid for?  I have mine at SSR $100/250 points



Our last one was $100/250 points and it was taken. This time we did $103/250.

I just saw an AKL pass for $105, that makes me a little more hopeful.


----------



## RedFive

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Our last one was $100/250 points and it was taken. This time we did $103/250.
> 
> I just saw an AKL pass for $105, that makes me a little more hopeful.


The only AKV I've seen taken was a sub 100 offer. It feels like they're not concerned with AKV. They are buying back quite a bit of SSR though, at least, that's what the ROFR data suggests.


----------



## gskywalker

RedFive said:


> The only AKV I've seen taken was a sub 100 offer. It feels like they're not concerned with AKV. They are buying back quite a bit of SSR though, at least, that's what the ROFR data suggests.


Yup the only one taken..... Was mine at $92, lol.


----------



## Cartman3132

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Our last one was $100/250 points and it was taken. This time we did $103/250.
> 
> I just saw an AKL pass for $105, that makes me a little more hopeful.



I'm still waiting, I would just like to know either way.  I don't care if the rest of the process takes 3 months, I just want to know if I need to make an offer on something else or not.


----------



## Disney_Nerd

Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10 

Out first contract, so excited! Reeeeeally hoping ROFR doesn’t mess with my plans!


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> I priced it out and aulani was still better value for us between the years, initial price and investment value not spent on initial purchase.  I would imagine most of the time we won't want to book at Disney world more than 7 months out.  A lot of the time we will get 2bdrms which are easier to get.  Plus the bonus of using it once or twice at Aulani when we actually will book more than 7 months out.  As well after having 4 contracts taken already I targetted Aulani because they rarely to never take those contracts.


Don’t blame you for targeting Aulani after having so many contracts taken, but you know going in if the price is unreasonably low your contract can be targeted.  Also, DVC two bedrooms are harder than one bedrooms and potentially studios to get, and the 11 month advantage means more at WDW than Aulani. I tend to discount the contract price once paid (assuming sooner or later I’ll get the money back should I want to sell), but the dues will exist for the life of the contract, and Aulani’s are big. Noticeably big. Very few people buy Aulani for SAP points. But if the numbers work, great! Seems like you should hear any day now.


----------



## Goofyismybf

Do you all think $102 for SSR is a decent offer to not get snatched back? I’m so antsy and excited! We’re hoping to be able to take my parents to Disney for their first time with the kids in December


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

RedFive said:


> The only AKV I've seen taken was a sub 100 offer. It feels like they're not concerned with AKV. They are buying back quite a bit of SSR though, at least, that's what the ROFR data suggests.



Maybe if this SSR contract gets taken, we go for AKL instead. I'd rather own there anyway to be honest. 



Goofyismybf said:


> Do you all think $102 for SSR is a decent offer to not get snatched back? I’m so antsy and excited! We’re hoping to be able to take my parents to Disney for their first time with the kids in December



My $100 was taken, I was hoping that was their breaking point so now we did $103. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gisele2

jcourtney said:


> Thanks! We were actually looking for stripped since we live in Canada and aren't planning on travelling until 2022 at the earliest.


That is what I did for the first contract . No points until 2022, but great price.


----------



## Sandisw

Goofyismybf said:


> Do you all think $102 for SSR is a decent offer to not get snatched back? I’m so antsy and excited! We’re hoping to be able to take my parents to Disney for their first time with the kids in December



Based on what has been happening, over $100 has a better chance it seems than under $100.  However, there is not a set point that we can ever count on because every once and awhile they do something that simply doesn't make sense.

Good luck!


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> Based on what has been happening, over $100 has a better chance it seems than under $100.  However, there is not a set point that we can ever count on because every once and awhile they do something that simply doesn't make sense.
> 
> Good luck!



I think your theory that I have seen you post elsewhere that for the odd outlier ROFR purchases are because its for a specific declared unit and they are combining the points for a potential larger direct sale purchase.


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I think your theory that I have seen you post elsewhere that for the odd outlier ROFR purchases are because its for a specific declared unit and they are combining the points for a potential larger direct sale purchase.



That can be one reason but I have been told over the years that they decisions, needs, and reasons are always in flux and that they do not want to have a system in place that can be "figured out" because it is consistent all the time. 

In addition to that, they may be taking them because they have a waitlist for people wanting to buy points.  They could have decided that they want points right now to help replace the points they gave to people in 2020 to use for the banked 2018 points that expired during closure or shortly after opening.

Basically, we here can try to determine trends, but even recently they took back one from an international seller which we all had pretty much figured was a sure thing!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Sandisw said:


> That can be one reason but I have been told over the years that they decisions, needs, and reasons are always in flux and that *they do not want to have a system in place that can be "figured out" because it is consistent all the time.*
> 
> In addition to that, they may be taking them because they have a waitlist for people wanting to buy points.  They could have decided that they want points right now to help replace the points they gave to people in 2020 to use for the banked 2018 points that expired during closure or shortly after opening.
> 
> Basically, we here can try to determine trends, but even recently they took back one from an international seller *which we all had pretty much figured was a sure thing!*



They probably took an international seller just because we were on to them.


----------



## Red Dog Run

If there was a real rhyme or reason to ROFR, somebody would have already snitched.


----------



## Cartman3132

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Maybe if this SSR contract gets taken, we go for AKL instead. I'd rather own there anyway to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> My $100 was taken, I was hoping that was their breaking point so now we did $103. Fingers crossed.



That's my plan of attack if my SSR gets snatched up, going with AKL.  Shhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> Don’t blame you for targeting Aulani after having so many contracts taken, but you know going in if the price is unreasonably low your contract can be targeted.  Also, DVC two bedrooms are harder than one bedrooms and potentially studios to get, and the 11 month advantage means more at WDW than Aulani. I tend to discount the contract price once paid (assuming sooner or later I’ll get the money back should I want to sell), but the dues will exist for the life of the contract, and Aulani’s are big. Noticeably big. Very few people buy Aulani for SAP points. But if the numbers work, great! Seems like you should hear any day now.


Not unreasonably low.  You only get a deal if you try for a deal.  As for it being difficult to get a 7 month 2 BDRM, I just got a 2 BDRM boardwalk view reservation today after 7 months which just demonstrates exactly what I have been saying.  I have a bit of expertise in the finance arena and I feel good about the numbers.


----------



## Bobby2443

The broker I bought my VGF contract from previously had the listing as pending sale while I wait for ROFR and today they took down the listing so I was hoping to hear something but nothing yet


----------



## Sandisw

Red Dog Run said:


> If there was a real rhyme or reason to ROFR, somebody would have already snitched.



Plus, CMs that work for Disney are a loyal bunch. My DD was a CM who worked as a marketing intern for the famous pin codes and to this day, as I have mentioned, will not discuss how that happened and it’s been over 6 years!!!!!!!


----------



## gisele2

Bobby2443 said:


> The broker I bought my VGF contract from previously had the listing as pending sale while I wait for ROFR and today they took down the listing so I was hoping to hear something but nothing yet


Hope you have some good news soon !


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11


We did it! We finally passed. The wait is over! Now we only have to wait some more. 

Now I have to cancel the direct purchase we were going to do if we didn't pass...


----------



## princesscinderella

mrmagpi said:


> We did it! We finally passed. The wait is over! Now we only have to wait some more.
> 
> Now I have to cancel the direct purchase we were going to do if we didn't pass...


Congratulations!!! Finally some good BLT news


----------



## stacie_d

Finally passed today 2/11. (After broker contacted them again yesterday afternoon because of our extended wait) 

Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11


----------



## stacie_d

mrmagpi said:


> We did it! We finally passed. The wait is over! Now we only have to wait some more.
> 
> Now I have to cancel the direct purchase we were going to do if we didn't pass...


We had that plan as well, but decided that in a few years we would appreciate the extra points, so we are keeping both.


----------



## mightyblade

mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11 

Passed Finally. Now how long has estoppel taken for those who have passed the last few weeks?


----------



## RedFive

stacie_d said:


> Finally passed today 2/11. (After broker contacted them again yesterday afternoon because of our extended wait)
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11


Congrats. That's a steal!


----------



## Ginamarie

gisele2 said:


> That is what I did for the first contract . No points until 2022, but great price.


We had a SSR contract taken and bid on AKV instead. I love owning at AKV. I spent a few dollars more per point but it has an extra 3 years on the contract. I think AKV is a great buy at $100-110 (I paid $106 in Dec).


----------



## smisale

I got luck bought in September also stripped 185 points in 2022 for 95.00 dollars a point cant wait to use them


----------



## jdomka

mrmagpi said:


> We did it! We finally passed. The wait is over! Now we only have to wait some more.
> 
> Now I have to cancel the direct purchase we were going to do if we didn't pass...



Congrats! Hoping I get some good news today as well. But I have increased confidence my will go thru now. Might of overpaid a bit. But didn’t want to lose over couple hundred bucks.

Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21


----------



## wvujeb

mightyblade said:


> mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> Passed Finally. Now how long has estoppel taken for those who have passed the last few weeks?



We passed on 1/15 (probably 1/14, notified first thing on 1/15), but still haven't heard about estoppel. I think a few others from that ROFR batch have gotten estoppel and a few are still waiting.


----------



## mickeyshellbelle

jdomka said:


> Congrats! Hoping I get some good news today as well. But I have increased confidence my will go thru now. Might of overpaid a bit. But didn’t want to lose over couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21



We just passed at BLT today for $160 for a 75 point contract!  So theres hope for you!  Will post details later once I get from my husband!  Sorry was too excited not to share!


----------



## Nzdude09

Nzdude09- $100- $14,889-130-SSR- Nov- 130/20, 130/21, 130,22- Sent 2/1 

How are my chances looking?


----------



## mickeyshellbelle

Mickeyshellbelle- $160- $12,818- 75- BLT - OCT - 0/20, 44/21, 75/22 
Sent 1/20, passed 2/11

So happy we got the elusive oct use year to add on!!


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20



More Fidelity fun, I just got an email *today* saying they sent my contract to ROFR on 1/20.  Did they really send it 3 weeks ago and just tell me now? Maybe. Did they maybe just send it today? Also possible ..


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11

Here we go again on the hunt for another FEB BLT


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> mommy2allyandaveri---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pay fees- sent 1/31



Taken 2-11

I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Taken 2-11
> 
> I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.



Bummer! I sent 1/31 too, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

CmdrThor said:


> More Fidelity fun, I just got an email *today* saying they sent my contract to ROFR on 1/20.  Did they really send it 3 weeks ago and just tell me now? Maybe. Did they maybe just send it today? Also possible ..


I rode them HARD to find out what day mine was sent.  It was absurd!  The reality was it was right around the time my deposit was taken.  I even called the Title Company to find out when they had received it.....


----------



## JC1984

Nzdude09 said:


> Nzdude09- $100- $14,889-130-SSR- Nov- 130/20, 130/21, 130,22- Sent 2/1
> 
> How are my chances looking?


SSR seems to be all over the place they seem to have no rhyme or reason to what they take or waive. Good luck!


----------



## kes601

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Taken 2-11
> 
> I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.


That is a bummer.  Makes me wonder about our OKW now at $96 for 420 pts.  I was feeling pretty confident it would pass, but if they grabbed our SSR at $103 now I wonder.


----------



## michael730

Disney just took my 100 point boardwalk contract at $118 a point February use year too  back to the drawing board! I guess smaller contracts aren’t safe either !


----------



## RedFive

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Taken 2-11
> 
> I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.


I feel for you! Feels like they're buying up all the SSR contracts.


----------



## vicarrieous

michael730 said:


> Disney just took my 100 point boardwalk contract at $118 a point February use year too  back to the drawing board! I guess smaller contracts aren’t safe either !


Dang! quite a few  buy backs today.


----------



## Cartman3132

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Taken 2-11
> 
> I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.



Welp I don't know what to think now.  My contract was sent 10 days before you but at $100/pp.  You would think mine would have been taken sooner


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Dang! quite a few  buy backs today.


It seems like they switch off days one day everyone passes the next day everyone is taken. Must be the disgruntled CM day.


----------



## michael730

vicarrieous said:


> Dang! quite a few  buy backs today.


I think the February use year didn’t help the cause perhaps with the 2021 points being available!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

michael730 said:


> Disney just took my 100 point boardwalk contract at $118 a point February use year too  back to the drawing board! I guess smaller contracts aren’t safe either !


I'm sorry!  Did First American or Fidelity reach out to you?


----------



## JC1984

Cartman3132 said:


> Welp I don't know what to think now.  My contract was sent 10 days before you but at $100/pp.  You would think mine would have been taken sooner


Again no rhyme or reason for anything with this process. Makes me wonder what dartboard they threw darts at today


----------



## michael730

Sara Sharpe said:


> I'm sorry!  Did First American or Fidelity reach out to you?


My Fidelity agent.. Shawn. She was the best I highly recommend her if going with fidelity!


----------



## Nzdude09

Fidelity took 13 days to send my contract to Disney for ROFR, does that seem normal?


----------



## Pseudonym531

Pseudonym531---$115-$31534-250-BWV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/29, taken 2/11


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Nzdude09 said:


> Fidelity took 13 days to send my contract to Disney for ROFR, does that seem normal?


No, but I had the same thing happen!


----------



## JC1984

Nzdude09 said:


> Fidelity took 13 days to send my contract to Disney for ROFR, does that seem normal?


Well you kind of at the mercy too of when the seller signs the contract they can sit on for awhile I guess.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

JC1984 said:


> Well you kind of at the mercy too of when the seller signs the contract they can sit on for awhile I guess.


For us, the sellers signed the same day we did (1/19/2021) and it still sat for a while!


----------



## Nzdude09

Everything was signed (both parties) on 1/21. Didn’t hear anything till 2/1 saying the contract was sent (odd that it said it was sent 2/2 but I received he email 2/1). Jus wanted to know for future reference the normal amount of time (so I know how much to bug them )


----------



## vicarrieous

Has anyone kept a Pass/Taken count today?! Quite a few rolling in. I may have to go back and tally!


----------



## lovethesun12

Nzdude09 said:


> Fidelity took 13 days to send my contract to Disney for ROFR, does that seem normal?


I'm trying to figure out how we can find the date. My deposit was taken out Jan 28th so I assumed it was sent that day. I didn't receive an email though until about a week later. So I'm really not sure how to know the exact day it was sent.


----------



## Ginamarie

Nzdude09 said:


> Nzdude09- $100- $14,889-130-SSR- Nov- 130/20, 130/21, 130,22- Sent 2/1
> 
> How are my chances looking?



With SSR- it could go either way!  I think it's a good price if it goes through.


----------



## JC1984

Sara Sharpe said:


> For us, the sellers signed the same day we did (1/19/2021) and it still sat for a while!


Same with mine signed the same day and sent to ROFR the same day but I used a different company.


----------



## JC1984

Nzdude09 said:


> Everything was signed (both parties) on 1/21. Didn’t hear anything till 2/1 saying the contract was sent (odd that it said it was sent 2/2 but I received he email 2/1). Jus wanted to know for future reference the normal amount of time (so I know how much to bug them )


My company sent it the same day we both signed guess it depends on the manpower at each company


----------



## Ginamarie

kes601 said:


> That is a bummer.  Makes me wonder about our OKW now at $96 for 420 pts.  I was feeling pretty confident it would pass, but if they grabbed our SSR at $103 now I wonder.



I think most of the SSR contracts under $100 have been taken lately.  I know they took my contract at $97 or $98/point for 300 points.


----------



## Cartman3132

JC1984 said:


> Again no rhyme or reason for anything with this process. Makes me wonder what dartboard they threw darts at today



The should send gambling addicts to these boards when they're in rehab.  They can bet fake money on these contracts and get the same rush from not having any clue what the outcome will be or when it'll happen.


----------



## kes601

Ginamarie said:


> I think most of the SSR contracts under $100 have been taken lately.  I know they took my contract at $97 or $98/point for 300 points.


Ya, ours is actually at OKW and not SSR.  I know in Nov / Dec they bought a large percentage of OKW back, but January it was more like 1 out of every 4.


----------



## Ginamarie

kes601 said:


> Ya, ours is actually at OKW and not SSR.  I know in Nov / Dec they bought a large percentage of OKW back, but January it was more like 1 out of every 4.



Crossing my fingers for you.  That's a good price for OKW.  We love that resort (it's my husband's favorite).


----------



## hobbes42

For reference, we passed ROFR for two contracts on Jan 13th.  Closed on one Tuesday (9th) and the other today (11th). Titles sent for recording.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

JC1984 said:


> My company sent it the same day we both signed guess it depends on the manpower at each company



Mine too! Not loving the stories I'm hearing about Fidelity, I guess I should steer clear of them. Love who I'm working with.




Ginamarie said:


> I think most of the SSR contracts under $100 have been taken lately.  I know they took my contract at $97 or $98/point for 300 points.



My $100 and $103 250 contract for SSR were both taken, I'm not sure $100 is their tipping point.


----------



## isthisanything

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Mine too! Not loving the stories I'm hearing about Fidelity, I guess I should steer clear of them. Love who I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $100 and $103 250 contract for SSR were both taken, I'm not sure $100 is their tipping point.



I will say that my experience with Fidelity (thus far - I'm still awaiting ROFR) has been excellent.  They responded the same day on our offer and sent documents that day.  The broker (Bonnie) was also very responsive on a couple of questions I had.  Then the next day, the title company had taken the deposit, and we got an email notice from Fidelity that they had sent our offer to ROFR.  So I don't know if it's dependent on the individual broker, how quickly the seller responds, or what, but as stated above, my experience has been much better than some of the others here.

As for the ROFR results today, I'm very sorry for all those who have gotten the contracts taken today.  I suppose the only positive thing is that they seemed to move somewhat quickly to grab those. Good luck for those who are planning to try again - I'm going to be rooting hard for you!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

isthisanything said:


> I will say that my experience with Fidelity (thus far - I'm still awaiting ROFR) has been excellent.  They responded the same day on our offer and sent documents that day.  The broker (Bonnie) was also very responsive on a couple of questions I had.  Then the next day, the title company had taken the deposit, and we got an email notice from Fidelity that they had sent our offer to ROFR.  So I don't know if it's dependent on the individual broker, how quickly the seller responds, or what, but as stated above, my experience has been much better than some of the others here.
> 
> As for the ROFR results today, I'm very sorry for all those who have gotten the contracts taken today.  I suppose the only positive thing is that they seemed to move somewhat quickly to grab those. Good luck for those who are planning to try again - I'm going to be rooting hard for you!


I'm so glad you have had a positive communication experience.  I have had the opposite!  Multiple e-mails and phone calls have gone completely ignored.  I finally was frustrated enough to contact their management.  THEN my agent called, apologized and let me know we were waiting on Disney.  It took two weeks to get an answer .  Now I'm just waiting on ROFR


----------



## CmdrThor

Sara Sharpe said:


> I rode them HARD to find out what day mine was sent.  It was absurd!  The reality was it was right around the time my deposit was taken.  I even called the Title Company to find out when they had received it.....



I selected Jeffrey C Sweet as my closing attorney. We mailed a check to them for our deposit. The deposit did have to be received before they would send to ROFR.  My broker at Fidelity told me twice that it was sent 1/20 but also that I should receive a confirmation of that from the contract department. Bizarre that the confirmation came so much later.


----------



## lovethesun12

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Mine too! Not loving the stories I'm hearing about Fidelity, I guess I should steer clear of them. Love who I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $100 and $103 250 contract for SSR were both taken, I'm not sure $100 is their tipping point.


Have to chime in after questioning when my contract was sent because I've worked with them 4 times and each time the experience has been excellent. I definitely don't want to take away from that at all, and I didn't even bother to ask for clarification (which I'm sure they would have given) but I may soon just out of curiosity. I've worked with 4 different representatives there who never had any issue presenting my offers (even when lowball) and they were always quick and professional. 

Honestly love working with them and wouldn't hesitate to do so again


----------



## CmdrThor

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Taken 2-11
> 
> I feel so incredibly defeated. Of course it's not personal, but I feel so sad.



So sad  I think the seller paying '21 MF and closing costs had an impact here.  Your $103 is equivalent to about $93 a point if you had paid '21 MF and closing costs.  I'm sure mine is going to be very attractive to be taken unfortunately as it's equivalent to about $97 since I am splitting '21 MF with the seller.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Cartman3132 said:


> Welp I don't know what to think now.  My contract was sent 10 days before you but at $100/pp.  You would think mine would have been taken sooner


Ours was sent one week before hers at $100/pp and have not heard anything either.


----------



## Cartman3132

justadreamaway77 said:


> Ours was sent one week before hers at $100/pp and have not heard anything either.



I dunno.....I get the take/pass is randomized and there's some variables but the date thing confuses me.  How is it not by date as "next up" in the pile and going in chronological order?  Does someone walk in every morning and just randomly grab 15 out of the stack at different intervals?  Does someone just take the stack and throw it on the floor and whatever order it gets picked up that's the new order?  I need to apply for a job so I can see this process in action.


----------



## hilltopper152

jdomka said:


> Congrats! Hoping I get some good news today as well. But I have increased confidence my will go thru now. Might of overpaid a bit. But didn’t want to lose over couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21


You def overpaid so you are good. Enjoy the ownership!


----------



## birchtree95

I got a bad case of add-on-itus recently, and because I bought a couple big contracts, I figured it was time to sell my original add on contract. AKL 50 points. 

If it doesn't end up on this board once Disney decides, is it acceptable to post here even though I'm a seller?

I figure every bit of information is good information.


----------



## JC1984

Cartman3132 said:


> I dunno.....I get the take/pass is randomized and there's some variables but the date thing confuses me.  How is it not by date as "next up" in the pile and going in chronological order?  Does someone walk in every morning and just randomly grab 15 out of the stack at different intervals?  Does someone just take the stack and throw it on the floor and whatever order it gets picked up that's the new order?  I need to apply for a job so I can see this process in action.


52 card pick up is probably the name of the game. Or they read this forum and see our contracts and make us wait longer


----------



## thebigman65

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> Here we go again on the hunt for another FEB BLT


Sorry to hear!  Still haven't heard on mine....hopefully this week.


----------



## Mouse511

mickeyshellbelle said:


> Mickeyshellbelle- $160- $12,818- 75- BLT - OCT - 0/20, 44/21, 75/22
> Sent 1/20, passed 2/11
> 
> So happy we got the elusive oct use year to add on!!


Congrats - you scooped this one up on us, while we were in ROFR on another Oct contract, that unfortunately got bought back. 

We now have a 50 Oct in ROFR at $168 - overpaid, but didn't want another contrtact bought back.


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> Sorry to hear!  Still haven't heard on mine....hopefully this week.


I hope yours makes it!! 
I’m in the offer process on the backup contract I’ve been watching in case this last one was bought too.  At least this time I only had to wait 10 days to find out it was taken.  Let’s hope for good news Friday.


----------



## jwmob91

princesscinderella said:


> I hope yours makes it!!
> I’m in the offer process on the backup contract I’ve been watching in case this last one was bought too.  At least this time I only had to wait 10 days to find out it was taken.  Let’s hope for good news Friday.


Hope the backup passes through quickly for you!


----------



## gisele2

stacie_d said:


> Finally passed today 2/11. (After broker contacted them again yesterday afternoon because of our extended wait)
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11


Congrats , great price!


----------



## jdomka

hilltopper152 said:


> You def overpaid so you are good. Enjoy the ownership!


Yup knew it when I did it, Seller wouldn’t take my original offer of $161. But still glad I did, as I have not seen Another similar December contract since making my offer.


----------



## pkrieger2287

*From DVC Resale Market:*

"Happy Valentines Day from everyone here at the DVC Resale Market!
Big congrats to the following 81 awesome families that passed ROFR in the last week!  Huge thanks as always to everyone out there for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




SKINNER,CONLON,JOHNSON,MELATONIN-FARRUGIA,ROQUE,TARANTINO,WHEELER,MACKY,STERF,BIRDSELL,MCGEE,TORKILDSEN,MCCUE,PEM,RICCI,LUCAS,MCELHANEY,HERNANDEZ,ZARCHY,FERNANDEZ,MOORE,OLIVERI,STEICHEN,JAKUBEK,HARDEN,TRUESDALE,WONG,LENZ,BURNINGHAM,MCFARLAND,WANG,GARBER,ALEXANDER,ELIA,DRISCOLL,GONZALEZ,HUBNER,ZWERKO,AUSTIN,JEWELL,PETERSON,WIGHT,BENNER,KARKEVICH,TOLOMELLO,BADEN,KENNEY,SWAPCEINSKI,ZEHR,LEVESQUE,BLAFFORD,LISOWE,GREGORY,STREET,MCQUADE,ARNOTT,CASTELLARIN,PIEKARZYK,SCHOOLEY,CANTANESE,SMITH,HINES,HAUGHEY,LANPHEAR,WERTZ,HORTON,FERNANDES,RICE,BOYCE,WHITE,ROUSSELL,RILEY,BERGER,WADE,OLIVERI,DUPRE,LIEBERMAN,KOWALKOWSKI,LEE,POPE,PERILLO."


----------



## mlittig

pkrieger2287 said:


> *From DVC Resale Market:*
> 
> "Happy Valentines Day from everyone here at the DVC Resale Market!
> Big congrats to the following 81 awesome families that passed ROFR in the last week!  Huge thanks as always to everyone out there for another incredible week of making magic - stay safe & magical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKINNER,CONLON,JOHNSON,MELATONIN-FARRUGIA,ROQUE,TARANTINO,WHEELER,MACKY,STERF,BIRDSELL,MCGEE,TORKILDSEN,MCCUE,PEM,RICCI,LUCAS,MCELHANEY,HERNANDEZ,ZARCHY,FERNANDEZ,MOORE,OLIVERI,STEICHEN,JAKUBEK,HARDEN,TRUESDALE,WONG,LENZ,BURNINGHAM,MCFARLAND,WANG,GARBER,ALEXANDER,ELIA,DRISCOLL,GONZALEZ,HUBNER,ZWERKO,AUSTIN,JEWELL,PETERSON,WIGHT,BENNER,KARKEVICH,TOLOMELLO,BADEN,KENNEY,SWAPCEINSKI,ZEHR,LEVESQUE,BLAFFORD,LISOWE,GREGORY,STREET,MCQUADE,ARNOTT,CASTELLARIN,PIEKARZYK,SCHOOLEY,CANTANESE,SMITH,HINES,HAUGHEY,LANPHEAR,WERTZ,HORTON,FERNANDES,RICE,BOYCE,WHITE,ROUSSELL,RILEY,BERGER,WADE,OLIVERI,DUPRE,LIEBERMAN,KOWALKOWSKI,LEE,POPE,PERILLO."



Welcome home to these 81 new DVC members who successfully defeated that ROFR monster    Happy trip planning


----------



## hilltopper152

jdomka said:


> Yup knew it when I did it, Seller wouldn’t take my original offer of $161. But still glad I did, as I have not seen Another similar December contract since making my offer.


I offered 152 on 160 BLT that is pretty loaded. At the time I saw prices that looked like I was still overpaying versus past months but nervous as I see Disney buying up BLT... Really did not want to pay close to 160 but considering I wanted a summer/fall use year it may have been worth it... maybe you are the smart one here lol


----------



## Kickstart

michael730 said:


> My Fidelity agent.. Shawn. She was the best I highly recommend her if going with fidelity!



Shawn was also my agent!.. I thought she was fantastic.  After they submit ROFR they hand it over to someone else, but Shawn was a pleasure to work with and very responsive when making the offer and negotiating the final accepted offer.


----------



## disneygirl281

disneygirl281---$150-$16158-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 181/21, 100/22- sent 1/15, passed 2/9
disneygirl281---$150-$16353-100-BLT-Jun-95/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 1/27 

I have one BLT contract that passed rofr this week at $150pp (which I am super happy about seeing how so many around 150pp have been taken recently) and one other nearly identical contract that I'm still waiting on. Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11

I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18 passed 2/11
> 
> I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


We’ll see you there is our Aulani passes which I am pretty confident it will.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


Congrats!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


I've been loving following your Valentine's story - SO happy it passed (and before Valentine's Day) - she'll be a happy lady! Congrats and Welcome Home again!


----------



## jwmob91

UPDATE!

jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19, passed 2/12

Figured we would be ok with our higher price per point offer. But was nervous that Disney would want to jump on more PVB contracts because of the recent direct price increase.

Hope that many others get good news today!


----------



## gisele2

jwmob91 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19, passed 2/12
> 
> Figured we would be ok with our higher price per point offer. But was nervous that Disney would want to jump on more PVB contracts because of the recent direct price increase.
> 
> Hope that many others get good news today!


Congrats , this is a good start for today , I hope that a lot of people waiting will have good news today. I am waiting for my second membership account from Disney ....


----------



## RedFive

Captains Log: Date 15 of ROFR limbo. Morale remains high with the crew despite being lost at sea with seemingly no current to speak of. I stand here at the helm, with my dark brew in hand, lazily staring off at the horizon with the many ships speckled throughout the landscape. I tip my cap to these fellow captains. May you be not lost to the abyss on this day.


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> Captains Log: Date 15 of ROFR limbo. Morale remains high with the crew despite being lost at sea with seemingly no current to speak of. I stand here at the helm, with my dark brew in hand, lazily staring off at the horizon with the many ships speckled throughout the landscape. I tip my cap to these fellow captains. May you be not lost to the abyss on this day.



<3 Here is mine....

Crew's Report: Despite the captain's optimism, we have lost all sense of baring. Is it day 12, day 11 or day 567? Who knows. At this point the crew has begun to shake and the imminent threat of rofr fever is real. Some have even reported the desire to wear fruit on their heads and break out in song. While we hope for wind, I mean news soon, I fear that a musical number to embrace the insanity is just a moment away!


----------



## Cartman3132

I don't think I've ever refreshed my email as much as I have the last 22 days


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> I don't think I've ever refreshed my email as much as I have the last 22 days



ditto


----------



## aebehm1

aebehm1---$120-$21842-165-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 165/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11 

Trying this again lol but with good news that we already passed!


----------



## Ginamarie

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Mine too! Not loving the stories I'm hearing about Fidelity, I guess I should steer clear of them. Love who I'm working with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $100 and $103 250 contract for SSR were both taken, I'm not sure $100 is their tipping point.



I still think you have a better shot when the number is over $100/pp.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


Yay, I'm so glad this passed for you and before Valentine's Day too.
I still think $70/pp for Aulani is a steal, dues and all.


----------



## Cartman3132

Ginamarie said:


> Yay, I'm so glad this passed for you and before Valentine's Day too.
> I still think $70/pp for Aulani is a steal, dues and all.



$70pp for Aulani?  Why is it so cheap?


----------



## Ginamarie

Cartman3132 said:


> $70pp for Aulani?  Why is it so cheap?



That's just the deal the poster found.  He has a habit of finding some good deals!  It's just a matter of passing ROFR on those deals.


----------



## gskywalker

Cartman3132 said:


> $70pp for Aulani?  Why is it so cheap?


It's what I offered and I guess they were a motivated seller.  I would assume they hadn't had any offers for a while so when they got one they took it.  Many people on the boards have said they wouldn't buy Aulani for sleep around points but I am very confident this will work out better for me than Saratoga or CC.  The dues are cheaper than OKW and even though they are higher than many others with the purchase per point I will save money in the long term.


----------



## gskywalker

Ginamarie said:


> Yay, I'm so glad this passed for you and before Valentine's Day too.
> I still think $70/pp for Aulani is a steal, dues and all.


Thanks.  Yes I am very happy.  Now just trying to figure out how I am going to tell her; in a card, with a YouTube video, some other way???  $11,500 purchase price and closing costs all in for 41 years of 150 points..... Very happy.


----------



## Miniature Tim

Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7

Finally took the plunge and had an offer accepted last Friday!  We were fortunate to find a fully loaded contract at SSR, at the point range we were wanting, and within a good use year for us.  It was listed on the 4th, and we made the offer the morning of the 5th.  While I’m trying to be realistic with my expectations, I’m also really hoping we get some magic with this first foray and it passes ROFR.  At 117/pt at SSR, I’m happy with the point cost, and above the highest they’ve bought back according to the numbers, so fingers crossed. 

Would have been amazing to get it passed on yesterday when so many decisions went out, but I knew that was beyond a long shot that quickly.


----------



## Cartman3132

gskywalker said:


> It's what I offered and I guess they were a motivated seller.  I would assume they hadn't had any offers for a while so when they got one they took it.  Many people on the boards have said they wouldn't buy Aulani for sleep around points but I am very confident this will work out better for me than Saratoga or CC.  The dues are cheaper than OKW and even though they are higher than many others with the purchase per point I will save money in the long term.



Might have to consider there if ROFR rejects my SSR offer.  I honestly never even considered there, figured the price pp was going to be higher.  I don't have kids/are flexible with my vacations so home resort is less important than amount of points, I'll stay wherever is open.


----------



## Ginamarie

Miniature Tim said:


> Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7
> 
> Finally took the plunge and had an offer accepted last Friday!  We were fortunate to find a fully loaded contract at SSR, at the point range we were wanting, and within a good use year for us.  It was listed on the 4th, and we made the offer the morning of the 5th.  While I’m trying to be realistic with my expectations, I’m also really hoping we get some magic with this first foray and it passes ROFR.  At 117/pt at SSR, I’m happy with the point cost, and above the highest they’ve bought back according to the numbers, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Would have been amazing to get it passed on yesterday when so many decisions went out, but I knew that was beyond a long shot that quickly.



At $117/pp you should be fine. They haven’t taken anything close to that.


----------



## Ginamarie

Cartman3132 said:


> Might have to consider there if ROFR rejects my SSR offer.  I honestly never even considered there, figured the price pp was going to be higher.  I don't have kids/are flexible with my vacations so home resort is less important than amount of points, I'll stay wherever is open.


Most Aulani contracts aren’t listed that low. A lot of them will sell in the $80-100 point range depending on how many you’re looking to buy. You have to factor in the higher dues though and the fact that you’ll never have an 11 month booking window at WDW.
I bought my main contract at AKV but I’d consider some add on points at Aulani if the price is right, because I already have an 11 month window at AKV and Riviera now.


----------



## DIS BJC 24

DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5


----------



## sun_seekin

Sun_seekin---$70-$16864-200-HH-Feb-200/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/11

I’m new to this so I hope I did that right!


----------



## isthisanything

Nice - congratulations!


sun_seekin said:


> Sun_seekin---$70-$16864-200-HH-Feb-200/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/11
> 
> I’m new to this so I hope I did that right!


----------



## culli

culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/12


----------



## hilltopper152

culli said:


> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/12


Probably too good of a deal... bummer. Love that resort


----------



## culli

culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15, taken 2/1


----------



## culli

hilltopper152 said:


> Probably too good of a deal... bummer. Love that resort


Yeah I have had 3 taken in 2021 - I'm not dying for another contract but if I can get a good deal I will take it.  On the plus side I got 3 sellers their money


----------



## hilltopper152

culli said:


> Yeah I have had 3 taken in 2021 - I'm not dying for another contract but if I can get a good deal I will take it.  On the plus side I got 3 sellers their money


very true... I do wonder if DVC is trying harder to slowly eliminate a portion of the resale contracts. Buying large chunks back and decreasing supply for others like us.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gskywalker said:


> Thanks.  Yes I am very happy.  Now just trying to figure out how I am going to tell her; in a card, with a YouTube video, some other way???  $11,500 purchase price and closing costs all in for 41 years of 150 points..... Very happy.



My husband surprised me with our AKV contract (that we are still waiting to close on) for our 25th anniversary.  He created an interactive storyboard in a box kind of thing.  It had a Beauty and the Beast theme, so as I was working my way through, my first thought was that he was going to hire a contractor to build out our bonus room into a dream library (I'm like Belle in that respect).  I was already super happy with that idea.  It wasn't until I got to the end of the process and found a "key to the kingdom" with a DVC member tag attached that I figured out what was actually happening.  I started sobbing (happy tears because I've wanted to buy into DVC for the past several years, not sad ones at the prospect of no library).  He did a brilliant job with the whole presentation.  Now if only we could hurry up and receive those closing docs . . . 

I'm sure your wife will be surprised and delighted with your gift, in whatever way you present it.  Happy Valentine's to both of you.  Please let us know how it goes once you surprise her.


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20



CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12

Hurray! Can’t wait to get our points so I can shuffle some 2021 points around and book our Christmas trip with our niece and nephew.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> Thanks.  Yes I am very happy.  Now just trying to figure out how I am going to tell her; in a card, with a YouTube video, some other way???  $11,500 purchase price and closing costs all in for 41 years of 150 points..... Very happy.


A Hawaiian themed card with some ukulele music playing


----------



## ScubaCat

Nzdude09 said:


> Nzdude09- $100- $14,889-130-SSR- Nov- 130/20, 130/21, 130,22- Sent 2/1
> 
> How are my chances looking?





mickeyshellbelle said:


> Mickeyshellbelle- $160- $12,818- 75- BLT - OCT - 0/20, 44/21, 75/22
> Sent 1/20, passed 2/11
> 
> So happy we got the elusive oct use year to add on!!



Please reformat with the link in post #1 so these can be added to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Cartman3132

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Hurray! Can’t wait to get our points so I can shuffle some 2021 points around and book our Christmas trip with our niece and nephew.



Mine was sent the same day....same price....a few more points


----------



## hilltopper152

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sept-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22
> 
> chilledsugar---$114-$13360-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 1/26
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF/ Closing- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18
> 
> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-191/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2
> 
> jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31
> 
> ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31
> 
> lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31
> 
> Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18
> 
> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/2
> 
> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2
> 
> chilledsugar---$143-$7912-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Beta to the Max---$65-$13995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25
> 
> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1
> 
> mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18
> 
> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/28
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fee- sent 1/31
> 
> Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31
> 
> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4
> 
> tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17
> 
> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13
> 
> CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24
> 
> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3
> 
> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10


----------



## hilltopper152

Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10


----------



## JoshF

Going to be making a 2nd posting here...  probably Monday, if it's sent off by then.


----------



## Pens Fan

Pens Fan---$72-$15831-210-HH-Sep-0/20, 110/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/11


----------



## gskywalker

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My husband surprised me with our AKV contract (that we are still waiting to close on) for our 25th anniversary.  He created an interactive storyboard in a box kind of thing.  It had a Beauty and the Beast theme, so as I was working my way through, my first thought was that he was going to hire a contractor to build out our bonus room into a dream library (I'm like Belle in that respect).  I was already super happy with that idea.  It wasn't until I got to the end of the process and found a "key to the kingdom" with a DVC member tag attached that I figured out what was actually happening.  I started sobbing (happy tears because I've wanted to buy into DVC for the past several years, not sad ones at the prospect of no library).  He did a brilliant job with the whole presentation.  Now if only we could hurry up and receive those closing docs . . .
> 
> I'm sure your wife will be surprised and delighted with your gift, in whatever way you present it.  Happy Valentine's to both of you.  Please let us know how it goes once you surprise her.


A storyboard sounds like something artistic.  If I tried to do that my wife would never be able to figure it out because it would look like I had done a shoe box filled with garbage and gave it to her(I am picturing a storyboard like a doll house with a scene that shows Hawaii)


----------



## gskywalker

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Hurray! Can’t wait to get our points so I can shuffle some 2021 points around and book our Christmas trip with our niece and nephew.


Wow shocked that one passed.  Awesome for you.


----------



## MisKaren1

MisKaren1---$108-$6223-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/12


----------



## busymommaof3

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26 *2/2* *Edited since Fidelity just now sent the contract to ROFR after phone call and email follow-up *
> 
> My first resale for the Polynesian went way smoother and with excellent communication; this one, not so much. Contracts were signed 18 Jan and when I reached out on 25 Jan to broker on status  (after noticing my CC had not processed the escrow), they had not sent and said they still needed something from the seller and buyer. I am still not sure all was sent as of today, but the CC was charged on 26 Jan, so I went with that date.


Taken today, 12 Feb


----------



## michael730

busymommaof3 said:


> Taken today, 12 Feb


So sorry to hear mine was taken too with the same $118 at 100 points with February use year if it makes you feel better!
I think Disney is really trying to buy back boardwalk contracts for the time being! 
 I actually already resubmitted another contract today to Disney for ROFR at Saratoga springs this time hoping for better luck!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Hurray! Can’t wait to get our points so I can shuffle some 2021 points around and book our Christmas trip with our niece and nephew.



Congrats!

Dang, I just don't get it. Our $103/250 was just taken.


----------



## princesscinderella

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Dang, I just don't get it. Our $103/250 was just taken.



I’m picturing the ROFR office and all the contracts spread all over the floor in different piles by resort and the employees using those giant stretchy sticky hands that my kids play with and they fling them at the papers and what ever one it sticks to gets bought back


----------



## Cartman3132

princesscinderella said:


> I’m picturing the ROFR office and all the contracts spread all over the floor in different piles by resort and the employees using those giant stretchy sticky hands that my kids play with and they fling them at the papers and what ever one it sticks to gets bought back



They're in the office flipping coins


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Question about using multiple brokers/title companies with all of these contracts being taken.

When our offer was accepted and sent to title, I believe our credit report was pulled. I'm hesitant to make an offer with a different broker/title company because I don't want my credit to be pulled a bunch of times. 

Is this avoidable?

Paying cash if that matters


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

princesscinderella said:


> I’m picturing the ROFR office and all the contracts spread all over the floor in different piles by resort and the employees using those giant stretchy sticky hands that my kids play with and they fling them at the papers and what ever one it sticks to gets bought back





Cartman3132 said:


> They're in the office flipping coins



Haha! Yes, seriously! It honestly seems to be luck of the draw. I guess if I keep trying, one is bound to pass.


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Question about using multiple brokers/title companies with all of these contracts being taken.
> 
> When our offer was accepted and sent to title, I believe our credit report was pulled. I'm hesitant to make an offer with a different broker/title company because I don't want my credit to be pulled a bunch of times.
> 
> Is this avoidable?
> 
> Paying cash if that matters


Why/how are they pulling credit if you are not financing?  Did you provide that information? SSN bdays etc? We have not provided any of that.


----------



## FinnFogg

gskywalker said:


> Thanks.  Yes I am very happy.  Now just trying to figure out how I am going to tell her; in a card, with a YouTube video, some other way???  $11,500 purchase price and closing costs all in for 41 years of 150 points..... Very happy.



I suggest you tell her along with plans for a trip to Aulani as soon as all of this craziness is over. I know you bought them for sleep around points, but it would be a lovely way to christen the new points. We LOVE going to Aulani (granted, we are in Vancouver, so a bit easier). The whole Ko Olina area is simply lovely. We can easily spend a week there 3 or 4 times a year without leaving the resort area...morning walk, pool, beach, Monkeypod happy hour, walking the beach path for sunset, repeat (but sub in Mina’s, Longhi’s or Roy’s so things don’t get TOO repetitive). It’s so lovely and relaxing.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I don't see many BRV contracts being bid on. That seems odd, I love that resort.

Not sure I'm allowed to ask an opinion here, but does anyone think $103/270 might pass?


----------



## Cartman3132

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I don't see many BRV contracts being bid on. That seems odd, I love that resort.
> 
> Not sure I'm allowed to ask an opinion here, but does anyone think $103/270 might pass?



Based on how much people have listed them for in that point range that seems like a strong offer......that 2042 expiration scares me though.  It's my preference obviously but I'd rather see a 5 or a 6 as that third digit.


----------



## gskywalker

FinnFogg said:


> I suggest you tell her along with plans for a trip to Aulani as soon as all of this craziness is over. I know you bought them for sleep around points, but it would be a lovely way to christen the new points. We LOVE going to Aulani (granted, we are in Vancouver, so a bit easier). The whole Ko Olina area is simply lovely. We can easily spend a week there 3 or 4 times a year without leaving the resort area...morning walk, pool, beach, Monkeypod happy hour, walking the beach path for sunset, repeat (but sub in Mina’s, Longhi’s or Roy’s so things don’t get TOO repetitive). It’s so lovely and relaxing.


Wife wants wdw more until 25 anniversary.  Will get Hawaii then.  She has fallen in love with AKL so I will say I will get that for her in September(not knowing if we can actually get across the border then).  Have you gone all inclusive in Mexico??  I honestly don't understand why anyone would want Hawaii over an a nice all inclusive in Mexico or the rest of the Caribbean??


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Cartman3132 said:


> Based on how much people have listed them for in that point range that seems like a strong offer......that 2042 expiration scares me though.  It's my preference obviously but I'd rather see a 5 or a 6 as that third digit.



That's the only thing stopping me. I actually really do love that resort but in 2042, I'll only be 62. Definitely NOT done traveling at that time.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gskywalker said:


> A storyboard sounds like something artistic.  If I tried to do that my wife would never be able to figure it out because it would look like I had done a shoe box filled with garbage and gave it to her(I am picturing a storyboard like a doll house with a scene that shows Hawaii).  Edit: I read you said box so I am guessing that it is like I described


Yes, my husband and daughter are both very artistic. Me, not so much, so I fully understand what you mean! : )


----------



## busymommaof3

michael730 said:


> So sorry to hear mine was taken too with the same $118 at 100 points with February use year if it makes you feel better!
> I think Disney is really trying to buy back boardwalk contracts for the time being!
> I actually already resubmitted another contract today to Disney for ROFR at Saratoga springs this time hoping for better luck!


I suppose it wasn’t meant to be and there is a better fit to come along  I plan to search AKV
Good luck with Saratoga!


----------



## CmdrThor

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Dang, I just don't get it. Our $103/250 was just taken.


I saw yours and the sellers were paying all closing costs. That’s worth about $2.60ish per point for a 250 point contract. Then assuming the seller was paying 2021 maintenance fees as well that’s another $7.11. So about $93.30 or so counting that. We paid our closing costs and 1/2 ‘21 maintenance fees so $3.55 a point. So our offer was basically like $96.45. We did get some banked points as well but from what I’ve seen the sellers typically aren’t compensated much for banked points on a contract.


----------



## AaronEuth

Posting as the seller, waited a bit to give the Buyer a chance to post should they happen to be active DIS board members

AaronEuth---$157-$19505-120-BLT-Aug-0/19, 46/20, 1/21, 120/22-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 2/4

The free 2020 points are banked into 2021; due to some point mismanagement caused by impatience on my part.  Wife and I loved our last OKW stay so much, we decided to part with this contract to addon to our other OKW contract.


----------



## FinnFogg

gskywalker said:


> Wife wants wdw more until 25 anniversary.  Will get Hawaii then.  She has fallen in love with AKL so I will say I will get that for her in September(not knowing if we can actually get across the border then).  Have you gone all inclusive in Mexico??  I honestly don't understand why anyone would want Hawaii over an a nice all inclusive in Mexico or the rest of the Caribbean??



Hawaii Is just our thing.


----------



## Professor210

hilltopper152 said:


> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10


I am the same as you, similar contract. Sent same day.  Impatiently waiting.


----------



## gskywalker

FinnFogg said:


> Hawaii Is just our thing.


We have never been so I am just trying to understand what people love about it so much when compared the Caribbean for much cheaper and not needing to worry about paying for each individual drink or meal (and less sharks).  I know we will be going because my wife wants to.  It looks amazing and I will enjoy it, going to pearl harbor, maybe see lava and???


----------



## smsharp

smsharp---$145-$19346-125-PVB-Dec-17/19, 122/20, 125/21, 125/22-seller split closing costs - sent 2/12


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

gskywalker said:


> We have never been so I am just trying to understand what people love about it so much when compared the Caribbean for much cheaper and not needing to worry about paying for each individual drink or meal (and less sharks).  I know we will be going because my wife wants to.  It looks amazing and I will enjoy it, going to pearl harbor, maybe see lava and???



See, I'd like to go visit Hawaii because it looks amazing, but I dislike flying over large bodies of water. 

It's a problem.


----------



## WanderlustinFP

gskywalker said:


> We have never been so I am just trying to understand what people love about it so much when compared the Caribbean for much cheaper and not needing to worry about paying for each individual drink or meal (and less sharks).  I know we will be going because my wife wants to.  It looks amazing and I will enjoy it, going to pearl harbor, maybe see lava and???



Snorkeling in Hanauma Bay and hiking at Diamond Head. There is so much more to do in Hawaii!! Unfortunately, I live on the East Coast or else I would also buy a AUL contract.


----------



## limace

gskywalker said:


> We have never been so I am just trying to understand what people love about it so much when compared the Caribbean for much cheaper and not needing to worry about paying for each individual drink or meal (and less sharks).  I know we will be going because my wife wants to.  It looks amazing and I will enjoy it, going to pearl harbor, maybe see lava and???


Well, some of us live on the West Coast so the Caribbean isn’t much cheaper for us . I think the climate in Hawaii is nicer than the Caribbean-warm year round but much less humid. I personally struggle vacationing somewhere where the folks on the island who aren’t tourists often live in deep poverty-I know maybe my visit there helps them? I don’t know but it’s been challenging for me on my Caribbean visits. And snorkeling is much better in Hawaii. If you are an all inclusive person only then it’s not the best choice for you.


----------



## hilltopper152

Professor210 said:


> I am the same as you, similar contract. Sent same day.  Impatiently waiting.


My gut says we are right on the line of too low so it may be a toss up.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

hilltopper152 said:


> very true... I do wonder if DVC is trying harder to slowly eliminate a portion of the resale contracts. Buying large chunks back and decreasing supply for others like us.


DVC buys back contracts with low points because they don't want their product to lose value.


----------



## hilltopper152

"DVC buys back contracts with low points because they don't want their product to lose value."

I understand but they are buying back contracts at higher prices versus history and it would seem a higher percentage of contracts too. That's all I am really saying.


----------



## princesscinderella

hilltopper152 said:


> "DVC buys back contracts with low points because they don't want their product to lose value."
> 
> I understand but they are buying back contracts at higher prices versus history and it would seem a higher percentage of contracts too. That's all I am really saying.



All the DVC properties are being being marketed right now at WDW, you can visit them all and tour the grand villas.  It’s never been done before and when my husband opened his MDE when we got on property and it brought up a DVC add automatically that you had to exit out of.  I think that’s why they are buying back at a lot of the properties, they are planning to sell more of the sold out resorts.  Especially since reflections is on hold for the time being.


----------



## JC1984

I still don’t think buying through Disney for the benefits outweighs the cost savings for resale.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> Wife wants wdw more until 25 anniversary.  Will get Hawaii then.  She has fallen in love with AKL so I will say I will get that for her in September(not knowing if we can actually get across the border then).  Have you gone all inclusive in Mexico??  I honestly don't understand why anyone would want Hawaii over an a nice all inclusive in Mexico or the rest of the Caribbean??


We’ve done both and have had a far better time in Hawaii. Have you ever actually been to Hawaii?


----------



## kes601

To those who have had contracts taken during ROFR and purchased through DVC Resale Market, if the listing disappears early on in the waiting game does that typically mean Disney grabbed the contract?  Ours was submitted to Disney on 2/3 and the status had been listed as Sale Pending even up to this morning, but now the listing is gone.  Another one we had put an offer on but were beat out by another buyer is still up and says Sale Pending, that's why we are wondering.


----------



## hilltopper152

princesscinderella said:


> All the DVC properties are being being marketed right now at WDW, you can visit them all and tour the grand villas.  It’s never been done before and when my husband opened his MDE when we got on property and it brought up a DVC add automatically that you had to exit out of.  I think that’s why they are buying back at a lot of the properties, they are planning to sell more of the sold out resorts.  Especially since reflections is on hold for the time being.


That's not good news for me as a buyer trying to get in of course. The direct market is stupid to me. Sorry if that offends someone but it does nothing for me. I guess there is always a sucker willing to pay for the dramatic price bump for non contracted benefits at these older resorts. Maybe DVC is realizing they should have embraced resale years ago.

I was just down at disney in mid Jan and they told me no tours are going on and it's all virtual. Had no interest in really offering resorts that aren't newer. I'm sure they are based on what everyone is saying.


----------



## RedFive

kes601 said:


> To those who have had contracts taken during ROFR and purchased through DVC Resale Market, if the listing disappears early on in the waiting game does that typically mean Disney grabbed the contract?  Ours was submitted to Disney on 2/3 and the status had been listed as Sale Pending even up to this morning, but now the listing is gone.  Another one we had put an offer on but were beat out by another buyer is still up and says Sale Pending, that's why we are wondering.


No, I don't think so. I would imagine they unlist it when it is sent to ROFR or anytime after the period either party can back out of the sale. After that point the contract is either going to be taken by Disney or the buyer. To the broker, it doesn't matter which.


----------



## CSLucas

limace said:


> Well, some of us live on the West Coast so the Caribbean isn’t much cheaper for us . I think the climate in Hawaii is nicer than the Caribbean-warm year round but much less humid. I personally struggle vacationing somewhere where the folks on the island who aren’t tourists often live in deep poverty-I know maybe my visit there helps them? I don’t know but it’s been challenging for me on my Caribbean visits. And snorkeling is much better in Hawaii. If you are an all inclusive person only then it’s not the best choice for you.


This 100% - going off-resort in the Caribbean is deeply distressing for me and I find I just can't get over it. Of course, I used to live on Kauai (and met my husband there) so I'm a bit biased, but Hawaii is FULL of things to do off-resort, whereas I feel like at most places in the Caribbean you are either stuck at the resort or on one of the heavily-touristed guided tours.


----------



## gskywalker

Paul Stupin said:


> We’ve done both and have had a far better time in Hawaii. Have you ever actually been to Hawaii?


No I have never been that is why I wonder and all people.  I hear it's great.  Obviously it's beautiful.  I would love to visit pearl harbor, go to a luau, see the lava fields.  When we go we are going to fly into Cali to hit Disneyland to cut the flight into half days instead of 9 to 12 hours at once and be able to go there for the first time.


----------



## Paul Stupin

gskywalker said:


> No I have never been that is why I wonder and all people.  I hear it's great.  Obviously it's beautiful.  I would love to visit pearl harbor, go to a luau, see the lava fields.  When we go we are going to fly into Cali to hit Disneyland to cut the flight into half days instead of 9 to 12 hours at once and be able to go there for the first time.


You’ll have a great time at both places! Ko Olina is just beautiful,  and with a rental car it’s super easy to explore the island. Also, by the time you guys get to Disneyland, the Avengers Campus will be open at California Adventure, which should be amazing.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

kes601 said:


> To those who have had contracts taken during ROFR and purchased through DVC Resale Market, if the listing disappears early on in the waiting game does that typically mean Disney grabbed the contract?  Ours was submitted to Disney on 2/3 and the status had been listed as Sale Pending even up to this morning, but now the listing is gone.  Another one we had put an offer on but were beat out by another buyer is still up and says Sale Pending, that's why we are wondering.


The contract we are in the process of buying disappeared soon after it went to ROFR. We have since passed and in the closing stage.


----------



## kes601

CookieandOatmeal said:


> The contract we are in the process of buying disappeared soon after it went to ROFR. We have since passed and in the closing stage.


Thanks.  We just realized 10 days had passed since sent to ROFR and that was the opt out time built into the contract, so that is more likely the reason.


----------



## auntielellie

auntielellie---$113-$27935-240-SSR-Feb-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 2/15


----------



## princesscinderella

hilltopper152 said:


> That's not good news for me as a buyer trying to get in of course. The direct market is stupid to me. Sorry if that offends someone but it does nothing for me. I guess there is always a sucker willing to pay for the dramatic price bump for non contracted benefits at these older resorts. Maybe DVC is realizing they should have embraced resale years ago.
> 
> I was just down at disney in mid Jan and they told me no tours are going on and it's all virtual. Had no interest in really offering resorts that aren't newer. I'm sure they are based on what everyone is saying.



I agree 100% that resale is the way to go.  We have a couple direct contracts VGC which I bought at $120 a pt once it was sold out but wasn’t really available on the resale market when I bought in 2013.  We also bought direct VGF right when it went on sale to members at $145 pt they didn’t have any incentives.  I don’t regret buying direct for those.  Our first DVC purchase was BWV at $55  and SSR at $65 a point so I feel like our resales steals balanced our direct buy in costs.

Thats weird that they said no tours are available as we went to RIV, the bungalows, SSR GV all in January when we were there.


----------



## gisele2

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Hurray! Can’t wait to get our points so I can shuffle some 2021 points around and book our Christmas trip with our niece and nephew.


Wow , they can not take them all


----------



## gisele2

gskywalker said:


> A storyboard sounds like something artistic.  If I tried to do that my wife would never be able to figure it out because it would look like I had done a shoe box filled with garbage and gave it to her(I am picturing a storyboard like a doll house with a scene that shows Hawaii)


We gave our godchild once a vacation in Guadeloupe , in the card we put the geographic coordinates. To our goddaugther we gave a Disney vacation , so we did a savannah in a shoe box .( we were staying in AKV ....) .


----------



## Sandisw

Disneytrippin' said:


> DVC buys back contracts with low points because they don't want their product to lose value.



Not sure this is accurate. If it was, they wouldn’t have changed the resale restrictions for RIV.

Honestly, it’s a mystery other than they want to have direct buyers and all the decisions are based on that. They will even tell you not to buy expecting a high resale value.

Right now, my guess is they are taking them back to help replace points lost during closure, points given to owners for expired points, and to use for sale for those who want to spend a little less than what RIV costs.


----------



## pangyal

gskywalker said:


> No I have never been that is why I wonder and all people.  I hear it's great.  Obviously it's beautiful.  I would love to visit pearl harbor, go to a luau, see the lava fields.  When we go we are going to fly into Cali to hit Disneyland to cut the flight into half days instead of 9 to 12 hours at once and be able to go there for the first time.



That's what we did when we went to Aulani (we live in Toronto- hi neighbour!). We did YYZ-YVR-HNL on the way there and it was awful, but we intentionally front-loaded the long plane ride and did Disneyland/GCV on the way back, which was much more palatable!

I am so glad this passed for you as I have obviously been following the Skywalker Saga (he he he) for some time now. I'm sure we are all going to enjoy hearing about your wife's reaction when you tell her . And what a great deal you got! ENJOY!


----------



## pangyal

Oh, and- UPDATED!


----------



## manditrianne

manditrianne said:


> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31


Was really hoping for a Saturday notification...


----------



## vicarrieous

manditrianne said:


> Was really hoping for a Saturday notification...



Sent to rofr same day. Was hoping too! Crossing fingers for next week!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

hilltopper152 said:


> "DVC buys back contracts with low points because they don't want their product to lose value."
> 
> I understand but they are buying back contracts at higher prices versus history and it would seem a higher percentage of contracts too. That's all I am really saying.


I guess I meant low cost per point.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

manditrianne said:


> Was really hoping for a Saturday notification...


Me too! Its harder when you've seen contracts passing in as little as 8 days. After two weeks you start checking your email every 5 minutes.


----------



## manditrianne

Disneytrippin' said:


> Me too! Its harder when you've seen contracts passing in as little as 8 days. After two weeks you start checking your email every 5 minutes.


You give it a whole 5 minutes? Wow! HAHAHA


----------



## vicarrieous

manditrianne said:


> You give it a whole 5 minutes? Wow! HAHAHA



LOL, contant refresh. Is it worth it/crazy to email and ask your broker if there are any updates?


----------



## Cartman3132

Disneytrippin' said:


> Me too! Its harder when you've seen contracts passing in as little as 8 days. After two weeks you start checking your email every 5 minutes.



I'm on day 23 today.  2 SSR contracts went a week before me and the same day as me and got their answers this week.  The ROFR office is killing me.


----------



## manditrianne

vicarrieous said:


> LOL, contant refresh. Is it worth it/crazy to email and ask your broker if there are any updates?


It's like you're in my head! I thought about doing that and then I checked the date and reminded myself I'm just a bit impatient. Do we take a collection and (anony-mouse-ly) send the ROFR office a cookie bouquet for Valentine's Day to sugar them up and crank things out?? (only *partly* joking)


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Disneytrippin' said:


> Me too! Its harder when you've seen contracts passing in as little as 8 days. After two weeks you start checking your email every 5 minutes.


I’m impressed you can wait 2 weeks. After 8 days, I find myself obsessively checking mine. Of course, they took my last one in 8 days, so I’m hoping the longer wait time will mean good news this time!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I’m impressed you can wait 2 weeks. After 8 days, I find myself obsessively checking mine. Of course, they took my last one in 8 days, so I’m hoping the longer wait time will mean good news this time!


I have a pretty sweet deal. Empty contract so no annual dues and the seller pays closing for 200 pts at 110 p.p. at AKV. I really hope Disney sees empty and says PASS.


----------



## figgy0223

figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9


----------



## gisele2

figgy0223 said:


> figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9


It qualifies for the définition of a loaded contract ! Hope it passes ROFR .


----------



## figgy0223

gisele2 said:


> It qualifies for the définition of a loaded contract ! Hope it passes ROFR .


Would be our first DVC contract. Does the fact that it's loaded mean it's more likely to be taken by Disney?


----------



## CmdrThor

auntielellie said:


> auntielellie---$113-$27935-240-SSR-Feb-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 2/9



Wouldn't Feb 2020 points be expired already?


----------



## JC1984

CmdrThor said:


> Wouldn't Feb 2020 points be expired already?


Not if they were banked right?


----------



## Sandisw

CmdrThor said:


> Wouldn't Feb 2020 points be expired already?



Yes, unless banked and if they are, then it should be 480 for 2021


----------



## Paul Stupin

hilltopper152 said:


> That's not good news for me as a buyer trying to get in of course. The direct market is stupid to me. Sorry if that offends someone but it does nothing for me. I guess there is always a sucker willing to pay for the dramatic price bump for non contracted benefits at these older resorts. Maybe DVC is realizing they should have embraced resale years ago.
> 
> I was just down at disney in mid Jan and they told me no tours are going on and it's all virtual. Had no interest in really offering resorts that aren't newer. I'm sure they are based on what everyone is saying.


This doesn’t offend me, but I do think it’s a little unfair. The vast majority of my points are resale, but I bought enough direct points recently for the blue card, when I was unable to find, after several months, a contract with the right UY and number of points that we wanted. Of course it’s monumentally pricey, but there are a few pluses.
First, we love the Riviera, and will no doubt love the Disneyland Tower when it’s built, but you can’t use resale points to book them. After 2042, you probably won’t be able to book the Boardwalk or Beach Club. The AP discount, which I don’t think is going away, means something, especially if you have a family. And sooner or later Moonlight Magic will return, always a lot of fun! Granted, none of these are deal breakers for resale, but the member benefits do add a bit more magic.


----------



## gisele2

figgy0223 said:


> Would be our first DVC contract. Does the fact that it's loaded mean it's more likely to be taken by Disney?


No one knows . I was fortunate enough to have a BVC contract pass at 120, loaded too .


----------



## CmdrThor

JC1984 said:


> Not if they were banked right?



If they were banked they wouldn't be in the 2020 use year anymore.


----------



## chilledsugar

kes601 said:


> To those who have had contracts taken during ROFR and purchased through DVC Resale Market, if the listing disappears early on in the waiting game does that typically mean Disney grabbed the contract?  Ours was submitted to Disney on 2/3 and the status had been listed as Sale Pending even up to this morning, but now the listing is gone.  Another one we had put an offer on but were beat out by another buyer is still up and says Sale Pending, that's why we are wondering.


I was wondering about this too. One of our pending contracts has disappeared from the website and the other is listed as Sale Pending. Both are still waiting on ROFR. I asked about it and they said listings get taken off the site after 30 days. I didn’t ask what that means exactly (30 days after... ?) but I assume it has nothing to do with ROFR or Disney taking/passing on contracts. Only referring to DVC Resale Market here.


----------



## JC1984

*ex*


CmdrThor said:


> If they were banked they wouldn't be in the 2020 use year anymore.


I guess my formatting is wrong then cause on mine I had 191 banked from 2019 and it as how the resale broker had it listed.


----------



## hilltopper152

Paul Stupin said:


> This doesn’t offend me, but I do think it’s a little unfair. The vast majority of my points are resale, but I bought enough direct points recently for the blue card, when I was unable to find, after several months, a contract with the right UY and number of points that we wanted. Of course it’s monumentally pricey, but there are a few pluses.
> First, we love the Riviera, and will no doubt love the Disneyland Tower when it’s built, but you can’t use resale points to book them. After 2042, you probably won’t be able to book the Boardwalk or Beach Club. The AP discount, which I don’t think is going away, means something, especially if you have a family. And sooner or later Moonlight Magic will return, always a lot of fun! Granted, none of these are deal breakers for resale, but the member benefits do add a bit more magic.


Well Riveria is very nice and if you like it you have to give into the restrictions. 2042 will be a bad year I think as I do agree Disney will stick it to resale owners. All the other benefits for direct mentioned are not contracted so they could pull at anytime which means the extra money is risky. Of course it's unique buying situations for everyone but hard for me to validate but please don't feel I am insulting you and others. I guess I just phrased it too aggressively ha. The spread between resale and direct is so large it definitely is a problem for DVC new sales though.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I sure wish these broker sites would do a better job of updating. I've bid on 2 contracts this weekend and got an email back that they are both pending sale with an accepted offer.


----------



## JC1984

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I sure wish these broker sites would do a better job of updating. I've bid on 2 contracts this weekend and got an email back that they are both pending sale with an accepted offer.


I know on DVCresalemarket you can check the active box if that helps.


----------



## Lorana

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I sure wish these broker sites would do a better job of updating. I've bid on 2 contracts this weekend and got an email back that they are both pending sale with an accepted offer.





JC1984 said:


> I know on DVCresalemarket you can check the active box if that helps.



I think she's referring to when the contract still shows as available/active, but it's in fact actually already pending/sale in progress/sold.


----------



## Ginamarie

gskywalker said:


> We have never been so I am just trying to understand what people love about it so much when compared the Caribbean for much cheaper and not needing to worry about paying for each individual drink or meal (and less sharks).  I know we will be going because my wife wants to.  It looks amazing and I will enjoy it, going to pearl harbor, maybe see lava and???



We love the Caribbean and Mexico.  One of our best vacations so far was at Hotel Xcaret in Mexico and I'm dying to go back with my kids (I just heard they're in the RCI program, so that's something to consider).  

We want to go to Hawaii because it's a bucket list item.  I want to see Pearl Harbor and the Dole Plantation and the volcanoes.  Culturally it's very different from Mexico and the Caribbean.  It's a hike from the east coast though, so I don't see us going regularly.


----------



## Ginamarie

hilltopper152 said:


> That's not good news for me as a buyer trying to get in of course. The direct market is stupid to me. Sorry if that offends someone but it does nothing for me. I guess there is always a sucker willing to pay for the dramatic price bump for non contracted benefits at these older resorts. Maybe DVC is realizing they should have embraced resale years ago.
> 
> I was just down at WDW in mid Jan and they told me no tours are going on and it's all virtual. Had no interest in really offering resorts that aren't newer. I'm sure they are based on what everyone is saying.



To each their own I guess.  I bought a large resale contract but also saw value in buying Riviera direct.  I paid $170/pp which is less than people are paying right now for GFV or GCV on the resale market.  I got 50 years worth of points, the blue card (limited value, I know, but it's something) and the ability to stay at Riviera, which I didn't have with my resale contract.  

We were in WDW in early January and toured at AKV (the open house was right near our 1-bedroom, so we popped in a few times on the way to our room.  I LOVE their grand villa) and Riviera.  I would have gone to check out the poly bungalows or CC cabins, but we didn't have the time to get to those spots.  The salespeople are working from home, so you don't sit in a room to negotiate contracts or anything.  We bought our Riviera contract when we got back home, over the phone.

My next contract will probably be resale again.  I don't need more Riviera points, and I'll save a bunch of money buying resale.


----------



## hilltopper152

Lorana said:


> I think she's referring to when the contract still shows as available/active, but it's in fact actually already pending/sale in progress/sold.


Can these contract offers be taken and sat on for a few days? I know with a house usually offers last a day or two but with this could they be waiting for multiple offers to come in? Dragging feet for a few days then tell everyone it's now pending?


----------



## hilltopper152

Ginamarie said:


> To each their own I guess.  I bought a large resale contract but also saw value in buying Riviera direct.  I paid $170/pp which is less than people are paying right now for GFV or GCV on the resale market.  I got 50 years worth of points, the blue card (limited value, I know, but it's something) and the ability to stay at Riviera, which I didn't have with my resale contract.
> 
> We were in WDW in early January and toured at AKV (the open house was right near our 1-bedroom, so we popped in a few times on the way to our room.  I LOVE their grand villa) and Riviera.  I would have gone to check out the poly bungalows or CC cabins, but we didn't have the time to get to those spots.  The salespeople are working from home, so you don't sit in a room to negotiate contracts or anything.  We bought our Riviera contract when we got back home, over the phone.
> 
> My next contract will probably be resale again.  I don't need more Riviera points, and I'll save a bunch of money buying resale.


Yeah my first visit to Riveria was in January. Great spot really and very pretty in evening hours. I just would never want to give into those restrictions personally and pretty confident we will only own for 10 to 20 years so getting something out of initial investment was our hope. We are offering on BLT but down the road, resorts near Epcot and HS would seem more ideal so it was hard to decide until I considered the cost between the two. Jealous of that contract you bought but financially for us it was too big of a pill to swallow. I plan to still come eat there at least!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

JC1984 said:


> I know on DVCresalemarket you can check the active box if that helps.





Lorana said:


> I think she's referring to when the contract still shows as available/active, but it's in fact actually already pending/sale in progress/sold.



Yes, I really only view available or new, I always sort. Don't want to look at what I can't have


----------



## Bobby2443

Bought two more VGF contracts yesterday to complete the total points I was hoping to get. Here are the details

Bobby2443---$167-$34244-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 2/14

Bobby2443---$180-$18665-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 194/21, 100/22- sent 2/14


----------



## Bobby2443

Still waiting on this one

Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27


----------



## Paul Stupin

hilltopper152 said:


> Well Riveria is very nice and if you like it you have to give into the restrictions. 2042 will be a bad year I think as I do agree Disney will stick it to resale owners. All the other benefits for direct mentioned are not contracted so they could pull at anytime which means the extra money is risky. Of course it's unique buying situations for everyone but hard for me to validate but please don't feel I am insulting you and others. I guess I just phrased it too aggressively ha. The spread between resale and direct is so large it definitely is a problem for DVC new sales though.


Agreed that the point spread is indeed a problem for direct sales. Though I'm well aware that all the blue card benefits are not contracted, I don't feel Disney can diminish them right now, because it will further impact direct sales at a time when they can't afford that to happen. Also, no one takes into account potentially impactful new benefits Disney will no doubt add in the future. If direct sales continue to be problematic, they might very well be motivated to come up with unanticipated new benefits members can and will enjoy. What if they added an even larger AP discount? That could make a huge difference. Also, with my direct points, no, I don't have to give in to the Riviera restrictions. I'm free to book it at 7 months even though I wouldn't buy it as a home resort (due to the restrictions).

Though I know its debatable, its not impossible that resale prices will trend down the closer we get to 2042.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14


----------



## hilltopper152

Paul Stupin said:


> Agreed that the point spread is indeed a problem for direct sales. Though I'm well aware that all the blue card benefits are not contracted, I don't feel Disney can diminish them right now, because it will further impact direct sales at a time when they can't afford that to happen. Also, no one takes into account potentially impactful new benefits Disney will no doubt add in the future. If direct sales continue to be problematic, they might very well be motivated to come up with unanticipated new benefits members can and will enjoy. What if they added an even larger AP discount? That could make a huge difference. Also, with my direct points, no, I don't have to give in to the Riviera restrictions. I'm free to book it at 7 months even though I wouldn't buy it as a home resort (due to the restrictions).
> 
> Though I know its debatable, its not impossible that resale prices will trend down the closer we get to 2042.


I am just saying I wouldn't even pay $100 per point for RR if it was offered on resale because of the restrictions it would give me so naturally it has less value because lack of value on the back end. The direct buyer doesn't see that issue until they sell which everyone assumes they won't initially. I do feel you are right that as 2042 approaches we will see a major crash in DVC value as they are intentionally planning from my point of view. But that would mean they forgot what made DVC the timeshare it is today... Value for the long term which includes owning a product that doesn't depreciate instantly. DVC is selling that resort slow for a reason and I believe it is because of people like me see it differently.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Paul Stupin said:


> Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14


 Very nice price per point!!  I've sent offers for a few CCV contracts (100-125 points) in the last week or so and can't seem to get anywhere close to this price...even when stripped.  I'm not going to give up!  The hunt continues!  (While I am also on day 23 of waiting for ROFR on my AKV contract.)


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31

Closing and 2021 MF are included in our total cost. Fingers crossed. Seller only entertained full asking price. I feel this price was high considering how much better the BWV prices are these days in resale. But I wanted APR and I wanted 80 points. So the price had to give.

APR seems to be an uncommon UY. Not many contracts show up.


----------



## chilledsugar

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Closing and 2021 MF are included in our total cost. Fingers crossed. Seller only entertained full asking price. I feel this price was high considering how much better the BWV prices are these days in resale. But I wanted APR and I wanted 80 points. So the price had to give.


Wish you luck!  We’re in a similar boat. 50 points at BWV for $143 (awaiting ROFR) and I agree it feels a little high based on what I’ve been seeing. But the seller agreed to pay ‘21 MF and it’s a small point contract. It was also in our UY and at the end of the day, it’s what we wanted, so no regrets!


----------



## CSLucas

Bobby2443 said:


> Still waiting on this one
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 500/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 1/27


I'm still waiting on my VGF send on 1/23 so I hope we both hear this week! I was surprised mine is taking so long because the price per point is pretty high ($12/pt higher than my other one that passed last week)


----------



## Paul Stupin

EmilyDisFan said:


> Very nice price per point!!  I've sent offers for a few CCV contracts (100-125 points) in the last week or so and can't seem to get anywhere close to this price...even when stripped.  I'm not going to give up!  The hunt continues!  (While I am also on day 23 of waiting for ROFR on my AKV contract.)


Thanks! And keep us posted on the hunt!


----------



## Paul Stupin

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Closing and 2021 MF are included in our total cost. Fingers crossed. Seller only entertained full asking price. I feel this price was high considering how much better the BWV prices are these days in resale. But I wanted APR and I wanted 80 points. So the price had to give.
> 
> APR seems to be an uncommon UY. Not many contracts show up.


I’ve found the same is true for March UY as well.


----------



## Cartman3132

I'm feeling like this week's gonna be a week.....the ROFR office is gonna fire off these contracts like Seabiscuit and everyone's passing.


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm feeling like this week's gonna be a week.....the ROFR office is gonna fire off these contracts like Seabiscuit and everyone's passing.



YES! I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sandisw

hilltopper152 said:


> Well Riveria is very nice and if you like it you have to give into the restrictions. 2042 will be a bad year I think as I do agree Disney will stick it to resale owners. All the other benefits for direct mentioned are not contracted so they could pull at anytime which means the extra money is risky. Of course it's unique buying situations for everyone but hard for me to validate but please don't feel I am insulting you and others. I guess I just phrased it too aggressively ha. The spread between resale and direct is so large it definitely is a problem for DVC new sales though.



You do have to decide if resale vs. direct is worth it and I think right now, its not as much about the blue card, but about RIV and future resorts and is it worth it to have something that can be used easily...maybe not today, but in 10 years from now when new resorts come online.

Yes, the blue card can make it worth it for the AP discount, and depending on family size, it may not take long to make up the differences.  But, there is more to it than that. We love RIV, own restricted points we bought this summer, and regret doing it.  I should have spent the $1500 to get SSR direct points to use at 7 months at RIV with the other 200 SSR points I have in that UY that are eligible.

Honestly, though, the average DVC buyer who buys onsite is not in turn to resale like people here and I think when things are back to normal, they will be able to sell.

But, if RIV isn't important to someone, and someone cares about restrictions, than it is hard to justify the extra.


----------



## JC1984

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm feeling like this week's gonna be a week.....the ROFR office is gonna fire off these contracts like Seabiscuit and everyone's passing.


----------



## hilltopper152

Sandisw said:


> You do have to decide if resale vs. direct is worth it and I think right now, its not as much about the blue card, but about RIV and future resorts and is it worth it to have something that can be used easily...maybe not today, but in 10 years from now when new resorts come online.
> 
> Yes, the blue card can make it worth it for the AP discount, and depending on family size, it may not take long to make up the differences.  But, there is more to it than that. We love RIV, own restricted points we bought this summer, and regret doing it.  I should have spent the $1500 to get SSR direct points to use at 7 months at RIV with the other 200 SSR points I have in that UY that are eligible.
> 
> Honestly, though, the average DVC buyer who buys onsite is not in turn to resale like people here and I think when things are back to normal, they will be able to sell.
> 
> But, if RIV isn't important to someone, and someone cares about restrictions, than it is hard to justify the extra.


Great points and hard for me to regret the future just yet but I will be sore when they make some big changes in the boardwalk area that do not allow me to use points there. Maybe money will be less scarce for me at that point and I can buy direct without feeling as guilty haha.


----------



## Sunnyore

hilltopper152 said:


> That's not good news for me as a buyer trying to get in of course. The direct market is stupid to me. Sorry if that offends someone but it does nothing for me. I guess there is always a sucker willing to pay for the dramatic price bump for non contracted benefits at these older resorts. Maybe DVC is realizing they should have embraced resale years ago.
> 
> I was just down at disney in mid Jan and they told me no tours are going on and it's all virtual. Had no interest in really offering resorts that aren't newer. I'm sure they are based on what everyone is saying.



Hi! I'm one of the suckers you speak of. Also bought BLT direct too. I shall contemplate the amount of money I wasted as I sip on a soda in the Epcot owner's lounge in 2 week.  

In seriousness though, I'm a new owner and my first contract was a resale. It didn't sit well with me that I couldn't book at Riviera or possibly any future DVCs being built. I regret not buying 10 years ago, or even 2-3 years ago as the price just keeping hiking up. I'm buying for long term with no plans to sell (of course things change) and so I decided I wanted some non restricted points. Bit the bullet and so far no regrets. It was helpful that I got to buy a DVC gold pass so I'm getting some of the benefits of the blue card. Now I'm back to looking to add on resale for the money saving aspect. I will add getting outbid by others for the rare use year contract isn't very fun for me. But now I have enough points to use so there's no urgency which helps.


----------



## hilltopper152

Sunnyore said:


> Hi! I'm one of the suckers you speak of. Also bought BLT direct too. I shall contemplate the amount of money I wasted as I sip on a soda in the Epcot owner's lounge in 2 week.
> 
> In seriousness though, I'm a new owner and my first contract was a resale. It didn't sit well with me that I couldn't book at Riviera or possibly any future DVCs being built. I regret not buying 10 years ago, or even 2-3 years ago as the price just keeping hiking up. I'm buying for long term with no plans to sell (of course things change) and so I decided I wanted some non restricted points. Bit the bullet and so far no regrets. It was helpful that I got to buy a DVC gold pass so I'm getting some of the benefits of the blue card. Now I'm back to looking to add on resale for the money saving aspect. I will add getting outbid by others for the rare use year contract isn't very fun for me. But now I have enough points to use so there's no urgency which helps.


Having tons of points is always a good thing! A lot more freedom for sure and enjoy the trip!


----------



## dischris11

Is anyone concerned about the 2022 point chart and the extra points in it? I was looking very seriously at buying my first contract but I'm concerned that DVC seems to be playing with points in a way they shouldn't be (increasing them in one part of the calendar but not decreasing them in another).


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm feeling like this week's gonna be a week.....the ROFR office is gonna fire off these contracts like Seabiscuit and everyone's passing.


My contract is no longer showing as pending sale on dvcresalemarket site. What does that mean..  WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!  I can't take it anymore......!!!!!! * breaths into paper bag


----------



## kes601

Disneytrippin' said:


> My contract is no longer showing as pending sale on dvcresalemarket site. What does that mean..  WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!  I can't take it anymore......!!!!!! * breaths into paper bag


We’ve been told it means absolutely nothing.  It happened to us on Saturday which happened to be 10 days after the contact was sent to ROFR.  We had the same reaction as you 

We did notice that the contract says you have 10 days to opt out, so it could have to do with that timing.


----------



## gisele2

Any news from the Valentine guy ?


----------



## Ginamarie

hilltopper152 said:


> I am just saying I wouldn't even pay $100 per point for RR if it was offered on resale because of the restrictions it would give me so naturally it has less value because lack of value on the back end. The direct buyer doesn't see that issue until they sell which everyone assumes they won't initially. I do feel you are right that as 2042 approaches we will see a major crash in DVC value as they are intentionally planning from my point of view. But that would mean they forgot what made DVC the timeshare it is today... Value for the long term which includes owning a product that doesn't depreciate instantly. DVC is selling that resort slow for a reason and I believe it is because of people like me see it differently.



Here's the caveat- what new resorts will be around 20 years from now and will you be able to use your Riviera points at that resort?  I agree that the resorts that expire in 2042 are going to have a tipping point and decrease in value, but if DVC2 grows and keeps building new resorts, there's going to be a demand there.. and if you can use Riviera points at any DVC2 resort, those points are going to be worth more rather than less.


----------



## Ginamarie

dischris11 said:


> Is anyone concerned about the 2022 point chart and the extra points in it? I was looking very seriously at buying my first contract but I'm concerned that DVC seems to be playing with points in a way they shouldn't be (increasing them in one part of the calendar but not decreasing them in another).



No- the adjustments ALWAYS are even.  So they go up in one place, they go down in another place.  It may not be the same room category or time of year, so you may not find it right away, but the chart ALWAYS has the same amount of points each year.


----------



## JETSDAD

Ginamarie said:


> No- the adjustments ALWAYS are even.  So they go up in one place, they go down in another place.  It may not be the same room category or time of year, so you may not find it right away, but the chart ALWAYS has the same amount of points each year.


Not necessarily. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-point-balancing-2022-vs-2021.3820183/


----------



## gisele2

Ginamarie said:


> No- the adjustments ALWAYS are even.  So they go up in one place, they go down in another place.  It may not be the same room category or time of year, so you may not find it right away, but the chart ALWAYS has the same amount of points each year.


Here is the thread on that subject
DVC point balancing 2022 vs 2021


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

gisele2 said:


> Any news from the Valentine guy ?



@gskywalker How'd it go?!


----------



## princesscinderella

gisele2 said:


> Any news from the Valentine guy ?


@gskywalker how did the Valentines surprise go?  We are all so excited for you guys!! My hubby and I went a little bit overboard at Disney Springs last night valentines shopping with the 30% DVC discount . He got the Citizens Iron Man 3000 watch and I got a Disney Enchanted Fine Jewelry Cinderella Ring


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm feeling like this week's gonna be a week.....the ROFR office is gonna fire off these contracts like Seabiscuit and everyone's passing.


Let's hope!  I have the week off work for February break and NOTHING to do but hit refresh on my email while we ride out this winter storm!!!!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Sara Sharpe said:


> Let's hope!  I have the week off work for February break and NOTHING to do but hit refresh on my email while we ride out this winter storm!!!!!!



REFRESH REFRESH REFRESH! COME ON ROFR PASS WEEK!


----------



## Kickstart

Ginamarie said:


> No- the adjustments ALWAYS are even.  So they go up in one place, they go down in another place.  It may not be the same room category or time of year, so you may not find it right away, but the chart ALWAYS has the same amount of points each year.




Right, exactly.... oh, wait 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-point-balancing-2022-vs-2021.3820183/
I'm checking-in regularly on that thread.  IMHO, DVC is pulling some serious shenanigans

I too was trying to convince myself to buy a CCV contract - in addition to the BLT resale contract I bought over the summer  (I was also thinking direct - even though it doesn't really make sense for our family - I guess FOMO is getting to me ).  Convincing myself got a lot harder after reading that thread.


----------



## ccv_fam

What is everyone's experience with Magic Vacation Title? We used Mason Title and Escrow with our last resale purchase and the comparison isn't even close. Next time we will request to use Mason Title.


----------



## wvujeb

ccv_fam said:


> What is everyone's experience with Magic Vacation Title? We used Mason Title and Escrow with our last resale purchase and the comparison isn't even close. Next time we will request to use Mason Title.



I haven't had a problem with them. Communication seems to be good, and everything seems to be moving along ok. They were a little slow in taking the escrow deposit, but it didn't hold anything up.


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31- Taken 2/15

Number 3 taken since Jan.  Onto the next one!


----------



## RedFive

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31- Taken 2/15
> 
> Number 3 taken since Jan.  Onto the next one!


This time, wear a disguise... maybe a fake mustache and some glasses. See if you sneak one through.


----------



## GreatCeremonialHouse

Still waiting at Day 42 for Poly at $138 pp @ 160 points April.  Anybody’s contract taken after Day 42? I wonder if the Use Year impacts Disney’s ROFR selection process.


----------



## Cartman3132

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31- Taken 2/15
> 
> Number 3 taken since Jan.  Onto the next one!



Damnit 

You're killing my positive vibes only!

On the plus side though you seem to be getting answers pretty quick if you're already on #4 this year.


----------



## JoshF

JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15

Found the contract I wanted in my use year to add to Aulani.  This may be my 2nd posting on this thread, but who's counting...


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Disneytrippin' said:


> My contract is no longer showing as pending sale on dvcresalemarket site. What does that mean..  WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!  I can't take it anymore......!!!!!! * breaths into paper bag



Lol it didn't mean anything when that happened to me. We still waited to find out we passed ROFR for another 10 days or so. So breathe!


----------



## lisa3635

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31- Taken 2/15
> 
> Number 3 taken since Jan.  Onto the next one!


Sorry to hear that. Doesn’t make me feel good about mine sent the same day, same points at 144 pp. Mine is an international seller though.


----------



## MiniMN

MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15

fingers crossed!


----------



## thebigman65

Cartman3132 said:


> Damnit
> 
> You're killing my positive vibes only!
> 
> On the plus side though you seem to be getting answers pretty quick if you're already on #4 this year.



don't get discouraged!

just put an offer in on another stripped contract.  I will post when it gets submitted

They can't take all of em!


----------



## PearlyJoy

thebigman65 said:


> just put an offer in on another stripped contract. I will post when it gets submitted



Which resale agency do you use ? If you don't mind me asking ? Since you have been getting some good contracts to make offers on that you feel happy with.  I am sorry about the ROFR


----------



## Ginamarie

JETSDAD said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-point-balancing-2022-vs-2021.3820183/



This is really interesting- I didn't know a lot of the information in the thread.  I'm still not all that concerned about it though.  I cannot see DVC continuing in a practice that could get them in as much legal trouble as this could over time.  I actually think we will see points adjust back down next year.

It DOES seem like there's some shenanigan's, but I think it will resolve and I'm not worried about my points devaluing long term.


----------



## thebigman65

PearlyJoy said:


> Which resale agency do you use ? If you don't mind me asking ? Since you have been getting some good contracts to make offers on that you feel happy with.  I am sorry about the ROFR


Sent you a DM.


----------



## Ginamarie

thebigman65 said:


> Sent you a DM.


I'm also curious.

Not that I'm buying any more points right this minute (I have to keep telling myself that).


----------



## gskywalker

For those who inquired.  Yesterday went very well.  I started by giving flowers to my mother, 3 daughters and my wife and I then moved onto the DVC surprise with my wife and our kids.  I ended up thinking of what my wife loves, so I prepared a word puzzle.  " You've just bought one hundred and fifty points at Aulani" .  I cut it up into strips of paper with one letter from the phrase on each. I stayed up until 2:30 in the morning wrapping up about 23 boxes with a gift in each, with 2 letters taped to each gift.  Had to wait until 11 when she had gone to bed and the kids were in bed because....kids have big mouths.  She and the kids tried to figure it out.  They came up with a couple of the words but it was tough.  I had an envelope with the answer and clues to help if needed but they were determined and kept going until they figure it out.  She was surprised and happy having me celebrate Valentines for her for the first time and really happy getting 150 points at Aulani.  Spent part of the afternoon watching Aulani videos, then went sledding and then I came home and made her a seared scallop, mushroom risotto and asparagus dinner.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gskywalker said:


> For those who inquired.  Yesterday went very well.  I started by giving flowers to my mother, 3 daughters and my wife and I then moved onto the DVC surprise with my wife and our kids.  I ended up thinking of what my wife loves, so I prepared a word puzzle.  " You've just bought one hundred and fifty points at Aulani" .  I cut it up into strips of paper with one letter from the phrase on each. I stayed up until 2:30 in the morning wrapping up about 23 boxes with a gift in each, with 2 letters taped to each gift.  Had to wait until 11 when she had gone to bed and the kids were in bed because....kids have big mouths.  She and the kids tried to figure it out.  They came up with a couple of the words but it was tough.  I had an envelope with the answer and clues to help if needed but they were determined and kept going until they figure it out.  She was surprised and happy having me celebrate Valentines for her for the first time and really happy getting 150 points at Aulani.  Spent part of the afternoon watching Aulani videos, then went sledding and then I came home and made her a seared scallop, mushroom risotto and asparagus dinner.


Well done!  Sounds like a perfect day and a perfect surprise!


----------



## kellylynn1253

kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12


----------



## FinnFogg

kellylynn1253 said:


> kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12



 I have a similar contract in ROFR right now! Submitted Jan 28,  210 points at $108, 2021 points and beyond.  I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## kellylynn1253

FinnFogg said:


> I have a similar contract in ROFR right now! Submitted Jan 28,  210 points at $108, 2021 points and beyond.  I’ll keep you posted!


Oooh you got a great contract too! Fingers crossed for both of us!!!


----------



## Royalcav1024

Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-international seller- sent 2/15


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Paul Stupin said:


> Agreed that the point spread is indeed a problem for direct sales. Though I'm well aware that all the blue card benefits are not contracted, I don't feel Disney can diminish them right now, because it will further impact direct sales at a time when they can't afford that to happen. Also, no one takes into account potentially impactful new benefits Disney will no doubt add in the future. If direct sales continue to be problematic, they might very well be motivated to come up with unanticipated new benefits members can and will enjoy. What if they added an even larger AP discount? That could make a huge difference. Also, with my direct points, no, I don't have to give in to the Riviera restrictions. I'm free to book it at 7 months even though I wouldn't buy it as a home resort (due to the restrictions).
> 
> Though I know its debatable, its not impossible that resale prices will trend down the closer we get to 2042.


When fastpass goes to some kind of paid model when it comes back, DVC adding in some kind of fastpass benefit for new direct owners could be a big incentive as well.


----------



## Yinn

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> When fastpass goes to some kind of paid model when it comes back, DVC adding in some kind of fastpass benefit for new direct owners could be a big incentive as well.



If that was the case it would probably be more likely to be included as blue card benefits rather than new direct owners.  Probably just easier to keep track of that way.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Yinn said:


> If that was the case it would probably be more likely to be included as blue card benefits rather than new direct owners.  Probably just easier to keep track of that way.


Agreed. It would be a blue card benefit...and a great one!


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/2

I should add the seller agreed to the listed closing - which I agreed to over negotiating over price.  My fear was anything under 105 will be risking a buy-back.


----------



## Rustygirl84

So I was looking at the prices for DVC and last night there were no special offers noteds for BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR. Today there is a green bar stating special offers available. My sales guide is going to call me today at 10:30. I will post an update once I find out more. That could be why they have been buying up those contracts.


----------



## kes601

Rustygirl84 said:


> So I was looking at the prices for DVC and last night there were no special offers noteds for BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR. Today there is a green bar stating special offers available. My sales guide is going to call me today at 10:30. I will post an update once I find out more. That could be why they have been buying up those contracts.


There are some special offers.  We bought 200 pts at SSR and the discount was $2,000.  It’s obviously more expensive than buying resale, but the process sure is easier and light years faster.  If our OKW resale falls through we will probably just buy another 200 pt contract at SSR and have them set the same use year.  

They are also currently giving you double points the first year (as in whatever you are buying for 2021 they will give you for 2020 and “Mickey” pays the dues on the 2020 pts).  They setup our use year for October so we could use the 2020 points for summer and borrow enough points from 2021 to pay for a 14 day stay this summer.


----------



## JETSDAD

kes601 said:


> There are some special offers.  We bought 200 pts at SSR and the discount was $2,000.  It’s obviously more expensive than buying resale, but the process sure is easier and light years faster.  If our OKW resale falls through we will probably just buy another 200 pt contract at SSR and have them set the same use year.
> 
> They are also currently giving you double points the first year (as in whatever you are buying for 2021 they will give you for 2020 and “Mickey” pays the dues on the 2020 pts).  They setup our use year for October so we could use the 2020 points for summer and borrow enough points from 2021 to pay for a 14 day stay this summer.


Just a note about the 2020 points, those are just current UY points that they have to give with the contact.  If someone were to buy a Feb UY right now they would only get 2021 points.


----------



## kes601

JETSDAD said:


> Just a note about the 2020 points, those are just current UY points that they have to give with the contact.  If someone were to buy a Feb UY right now they would only get 2021 points.


Correct, but they were able to give us whatever UY they deemed would work with our plans.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> So I was looking at the prices for DVC and last night there were no special offers noteds for BLT, BCV, BWV, and SSR. Today there is a green bar stating special offers available. My sales guide is going to call me today at 10:30. I will post an update once I find out more. That could be why they have been buying up those contracts.


This is what worries me about my BCV contract. I hope they don't start buying back points  if someone calls in and wants to add BCV and they see my contract waiting on ROFR and decide they want it lol. The wait is killing me!


----------



## justadreamaway77

kes601 said:


> There are some special offers.  We bought 200 pts at SSR and the discount was $2,000.  It’s obviously more expensive than buying resale, but the process sure is easier and light years faster.  If our OKW resale falls through we will probably just buy another 200 pt contract at SSR and have them set the same use year.
> 
> They are also currently giving you double points the first year (as in whatever you are buying for 2021 they will give you for 2020 and “Mickey” pays the dues on the 2020 pts).  They setup our use year for October so we could use the 2020 points for summer and borrow enough points from 2021 to pay for a 14 day stay this summer.


You didn't have to pay any prorated 2020 MFs (dues)?


----------



## Halston

Halston---$100-$17,141.60-160-SSR-Feb-0/20-237/21-160/22- sent 2/4, waiting.


----------



## Rustygirl84

vicarrieous said:


> This is what worries me about my BCV contract. I hope they don't start buying back points  if someone calls in and wants to add BCV and they see my contract waiting on ROFR and decide they want it lol. The wait is killing me!


  I am in the same boat. I have a BCV 210 point contract for $127 pp in ROFR right now too. Biting my nails. I just can’t see buying direct for a 20 year contract at $245 pp


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

justadreamaway77 said:


> You didn't have to pay any prorated 2020 MFs (dues)?



I believe when you buy direct, they prorate the dues for the calendar year, not use year. Therefore, no 2020 dues at this point.


----------



## kes601

justadreamaway77 said:


> You didn't have to pay any prorated 2020 MFs (dues)?


Nope, Disney covered the pro-rated fees.


----------



## limace

They always act like they’re giving you something extra  but that’s the way it always works with direct points. Congrats!


----------



## hskrshawn

hskrshawn said:


> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21


Passed ROFR 2/16


----------



## Cartman3132

vicarrieous said:


> This is what worries me about my BCV contract. I hope they don't start buying back points  if someone calls in and wants to add BCV and they see my contract waiting on ROFR and decide they want it lol. The wait is killing me!


 
Is this not the process already?  I thought if it was a fair offer (exceptions that underpriced taken and overpriced waived quickly) they say on it to see if there was a direct buyer through them and if there was they took it?


----------



## Halston

hskrshawn said:


> Passed ROFR 2/16


Congrats !!! Getting closer to my sent date


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> Is this not the process already?  I thought if it was a fair offer (exceptions that underpriced taken and overpriced waived quickly) they say on it to see if there was a direct buyer through them and if there was they took it?



Probably, but I don't think they were actively promoting a "special offer" to purchased those sold out resorts or flashing it on their website. Which may draw more direct buyers in with those incentives. (I could be wrong about that)


----------



## Cartman3132

vicarrieous said:


> Probably, but I don't think they were actively promoting a "special offer" to purchased those sold out resorts or flashing it on their website. Which may draw more direct buyers in with those incentives. (I could be wrong about that)



Good point.  I like to work in secret lol


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> Good point.  I like to work in secret lol



Exactly! I think most resale buyers would stay there, but the timelines right now take a while and the lure to get exactly what you want in the use year you need with some sort of slight incentive off may get some people to buy direct that way. Either way, we are still waiting to pass ROFR! Good luck!


----------



## Ladygator

Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16


----------



## hilltopper152

Ladygator said:


> Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-320/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16


Congrats! hope to be with you soon on this! Good deal.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16 

Yay!  Finally got an answer! Surprised at this higher price per point that it took as long as it did.


----------



## PearlyJoy

hskrshawn said:


> Passed ROFR 2/16



Yay Congratulations ! So about 25 days between Sent and Passed. That's not bad


----------



## PearlyJoy

EmilyDisFan said:


> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Yay!  Finally got an answer! Surprised at this higher price per point that it took as long as it did.


Many Congratulations ! Price point definitely high considering the contract is stripped. But seems like there are going more sequentially timewise


----------



## PearlyJoy

Ladygator said:


> Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-320/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16


Many Congratulations ! This is a great price for a doubly loaded contract and DVC let it go to boot. Very jealous


----------



## tripgoerNS

tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/5 

Please update
tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3 

Fidelity communication is so frustrating. I asked on 2/2 and she said they couldn't send until the title company took my deposit. They took it on 2/5 and confirmed via email. So I email Fidelity today to confirm that my contract went to Disney on 2/5 because i hadn't gotten a confirmation as promised and she said they sent it 2/3. lol. Well at least its been with Disney a few days earlier longer then i thought.


----------



## chilledsugar

EmilyDisFan said:


> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Yay!  Finally got an answer! Surprised at this higher price per point that it took as long as it did.


Congratulations! Since we have sister contracts (and I paid $1 more per point) this makes me very hopeful! In hindsight, I might’ve overpaid a little bit, but it doesn’t eat at me. Still saved a ton of money compared to direct and it will be our first if it passes!


----------



## Ladygator

Ladygator said:


> Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16



I apologize.  I originally stated the points incorrectly.  The 320 points are for 2021, not 2020.


----------



## stargazertechie

Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sep-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16


----------



## princesscinderella

So happy to see so many passing ROFR today


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9



good old www.fidelityresales.com. All documents were signed on Jan. 29 and they did not send for ROFR until 2/9. I have no idea why a seller would ever list with them. I updated date sent above


----------



## Cartman3132

Positive vibez only people.....told ya it was gonna be a good week!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Seems like all no passes happen on Friday's.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Seems like all no passes happen on Friday's.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


I better not get my email on Friday


----------



## princesscinderella

Rustygirl84 said:


> good old www.fidelityresales.com. All documents were signed on Jan. 29 and they did not send for ROFR until 2/9. I have no idea why a seller would ever list with them. I updated date sent above


I’m starting to feel my new deal through fidelity is starting out this way too.  I signed the contract on Friday I never got confirmation and a copy after the sellers signed it.  Turns out they had issues with the online signature services after emailing to find out the contract start and the sellers have yet to sign the contract and it’s supposed to be PDFed to them instead today.  We will see how this goes.  It was a great loaded contract so I’m hoping it will pass ROFR this time for BLT.


----------



## jdomka

jdomka said:


> Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21



passed 2/16


----------



## CmdrThor

Rustygirl84 said:


> good old www.fidelityresales.com. All documents were signed on Jan. 29 and they did not send for ROFR until 2/9. I have no idea why a seller would ever list with them. I updated date sent above



I believe their commission is lower. Part of that is because they pass a $195 fee on to the buyer.


----------



## Bobby2443

Congrats to everyone 
One I’m waiting for was sent 1/27 so I feel like I’m getting close ....


----------



## CinderMiller

*UPDATE*

CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16


----------



## vicarrieous

Bobby2443 said:


> Congrats to everyone
> One I’m waiting for was sent 1/27 so I feel like I’m getting close ....


Agreed! Congrats to all and the rest of us are hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## macman123

CinderMiller said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16



Thats a nice deal.


----------



## manditrianne

Just sitting over here trying not to chew my hair (day 17) while seeing all the new passes today!


----------



## CSLucas

CSLucas said:


> Never posted this because I was waiting to hear back on the first one I submitted on 1/13, but since the ROFR department has apparently gone on hiatus, here is my second one:
> 
> CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23


Passed 2/16

Surprised it took so long because it it such a higher price per point. It was worth it for us because we needed the points this year and it is the same use year as our first, but I definitely expected it to be a faster pass!


----------



## dischris11

vicarrieous said:


> Probably, but I don't think they were actively promoting a "special offer" to purchased those sold out resorts or flashing it on their website. Which may draw more direct buyers in with those incentives. (I could be wrong about that)


How do you see the price and specials for sold out resorts? When I go to the DVC page, it just shows me the three that are actively being sold.


----------



## vicarrieous

dischris11 said:


> How do you see the price and specials for sold out resorts? When I go to the DVC page, it just shows me the three that are actively being sold.



Another posted that a green bar was up on her screen mentioning an offer for add on resorts. I don't think anything is priced out online. They had to call to get that info and it may only be when you are logged in or a current DVC member. I am unsure. 



kes601 said:


> There are some special offers.  We bought 200 pts at SSR and the discount was $2,000.  It’s obviously more expensive than buying resale, but the process sure is easier and light years faster.  If our OKW resale falls through we will probably just buy another 200 pt contract at SSR and have them set the same use year.
> 
> They are also currently giving you double points the first year (as in whatever you are buying for 2021 they will give you for 2020 and “Mickey” pays the dues on the 2020 pts).  They setup our use year for October so we could use the 2020 points for summer and borrow enough points from 2021 to pay for a 14 day stay this summer.


----------



## Bobby2443

CSLucas said:


> Passed 2/16
> 
> Surprised it took so long because it it such a higher price per point. It was worth it for us because we needed the points this year and it is the same use year as our first, but I definitely expected it to be a faster pass!


 I’m waiting on VGF as well so this good info for me, thanks


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Bobby2443 said:


> I’m waiting on VGF as well so this good info for me, thanks


Me too!


----------



## gisele2

CinderMiller said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16


Wow , this is good news ! Under 100$ !


----------



## bp2412

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Seems like all no passes happen on Friday's.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


I actually got my pass on a Friday, or at least it was a Friday my broker notified me.  Then got estoppel that following Monday so looking back didn't realize how good I had it with that turnaround.  This was a few months back though and I did have to wait 38 days I think it was for ROFR which was pretty brutal.


----------



## Cartman3132

gisele2 said:


> Wow , this is good news ! Under 100$ !



I called my broker yesterday and she said she got like 40 dropped on her from the DVC ROFR office Friday.  She said they waived my SSR $100/pp but give her a couple of days to process the closing paperwork, just waiting on that before I celebrate it's official.  My luck isn't good enough to celebrate before I sign documents haha.


----------



## kes601

Cartman3132 said:


> I called my broker yesterday and she said she got like 40 dropped on her from the DVC ROFR office Friday.  She said they waived my SSR $100/pp but give her a couple of days to process the closing paperwork, just waiting on that before I celebrate it's official.  My luck isn't good enough to celebrate before I sign documents haha.


When was yours submitted to ROFR?  I did not see it on the first page that shows all of them.


----------



## Tkls16

TKLS16---$145-$15777.00-100-PVB-APR-100/20, 99/21, 100/22, - sent 2/15


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> I called my broker yesterday and she said she got like 40 dropped on her from the DVC ROFR office Friday.  She said they waived my SSR $100/pp but give her a couple of days to process the closing paperwork, just waiting on that before I celebrate it's official.  My luck isn't good enough to celebrate before I sign documents haha.


YAY! I know you have been waiting  I am still waiting here, patiently or really IMPATIENTLY!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Was debating a Pelaton for hubby's 40th birthday.  Went with an add-on contract instead  Fingers crossed!!!

apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13


----------



## theducks1

Update -- P A S S E D!  

theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17


----------



## hilltopper152

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Was debating a Pelaton for hubby's 40th birthday.  Went with an add-on contract instead  Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13


I think the bike was a little cheaper though haha


----------



## smsharp

theducks1 said:


> Update -- P A S S E D!
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17


It's nice to see some PVB come thru!  Mine was sent last Friday!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

hilltopper152 said:


> I think the bike was a little cheaper though haha


haha I know right?


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Cartman3132 said:


> I called my broker yesterday and she said she got like 40 dropped on her from the DVC ROFR office Friday.  She said they waived my SSR $100/pp but give her a couple of days to process the closing paperwork, just waiting on that before I celebrate it's official.  My luck isn't good enough to celebrate before I sign documents haha.


 can we ask who your broker is?  Wondering if I should call and mine is one is the 40?  Lol


----------



## Cartman3132

kes601 said:


> When was yours submitted to ROFR?  I did not see it on the first page that shows all of them.



I was waiting to pass to add it, I didn't jump onto the board until I was already a few weeks into waiting it and didn't want to screw it up.


----------



## Cartman3132

vicarrieous said:


> YAY! I know you have been waiting  I am still waiting here, patiently or really IMPATIENTLY!



Positive vibez week!


----------



## gskywalker

Congrats to quite a few of you on passing ROFR.  Good to hear that the ROFR department is alive and weren't put in some kind of Disney prison.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Sorry. We are in Texas without power and I’m having issues with my service. Looks like I posted the same comment more than once but it won’t let me delete (only edit to type this message instead).  Sorry if more show up! My phone is apparently sending the same text message over and over to people as well.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

theducks1 said:


> Update -- P A S S E D!
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17


Congrats! I had one taken last month at $137 without any banked points! I think you definitely got a great deal!


----------



## eandt

Sunnyore said:


> Hi! I'm one of the suckers you speak of. Also bought BLT direct too. I shall contemplate the amount of money I wasted as I sip on a soda in the Epcot owner's lounge in 2 week.
> 
> In seriousness though, I'm a new owner and my first contract was a resale. It didn't sit well with me that I couldn't book at Riviera or possibly any future DVCs being built. I regret not buying 10 years ago, or even 2-3 years ago as the price just keeping hiking up. I'm buying for long term with no plans to sell (of course things change) and so I decided I wanted some non restricted points. Bit the bullet and so far no regrets. It was helpful that I got to buy a DVC gold pass so I'm getting some of the benefits of the blue card. Now I'm back to looking to add on resale for the money saving aspect. I will add getting outbid by others for the rare use year contract isn't very fun for me. But now I have enough points to use so there's no urgency which helps.


Man you people are throwing me for a loop today!  At one point late 2019/early 2020 I was set on direct then the flu hit so didn't buy.  A month or so ago we decided to pursue ownership again but then found out the minimum buy in increased to 125 (not to mention the $ increase in prices) so started making offers on resale but as you stated getting outbid or the availabll contracts aren't exactly what we want kind of sucks.  After reading some of these posts We may be back on direct route again!


----------



## kes601

eandt said:


> Man you people are throwing me for a loop today!  At one point late 2019/early 2020 I was set on direct then the flu hit so didn't buy.  A month or so ago we decided to pursue ownership again but then found out the minimum buy in increased to 125 (not to mention the $ increase in prices) so started making offers on resale but as you stated getting outbid or the availabll contracts aren't exactly what we want kind of sucks.  After reading some of these posts We may be back on direct route again!


I will say that while we are hopeful our OKW resale contract will still pass, we are extremely happy we decided to buy direct at SSR as well.  The entire process took 2+ days.  We asked our DVC contact to call us on Monday morning.  An hour or later we had the documents to sign and as soon as we were done signing we were able to book our first stay.  I called them yesterday and arranged full payment.  Today we received the final document all signed.

We opted for a direct purchase because we wanted to be able to book Riviera in the future and the Boardwalk area (if they choose to reclassify it).

We are are also looking forward to visiting the Epcot lounge in a couple of weeks 

If our resale gets grabbed at ROFR we will likely go back to direct and buy some more points for SSR and call it a day.  It won't be as many as we could get from the resale, but it will be enough to cover our trips each year.


----------



## Ladygator

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Sorry. We are in Texas without power and I’m having issues with my service. Looks like I posted the same comment more than once but it won’t let me delete (only edit to type this message instead).  Sorry if more show up! My phone is apparently sending the same text message over and over to people as well.



Anyone in Texas right now definitely deserves a pass! We are in TN but have 2 kids and their families in TX and they are having a very difficult time.  Praying things get better real quick for all you Texans (as well as everyone else who is affected by these storms).


----------



## PearlyJoy

jdomka said:


> passed 2/16


That's great, congratulations.. BLT has been on Disney's hotlist of buy backs


----------



## Divaofdisney

Hi there everyone! I am just finding this thread. I am waiting on my first contract through resale on OKW 190 points. It has only been a week so I know I have a long wait but I am excited and waiting to hear anxiously. How long is it approximately before Disney waives the right and the points are put in for you to access? I am just trying to figure the timeline. Thank you so much.


----------



## kes601

Divaofdisney said:


> Hi there everyone! I am just finding this thread. I am waiting on my first contract through resale on OKW 190 points. It has only been a week so I know I have a long wait but I am excited and waiting to hear anxiously. How long is it approximately before Disney waives the right and the points are put in for you to access? I am just trying to figure the timeline. Thank you so much.


Probably something best asked to who you are buying them through, but we were told anywhere from 50-90 days for the whole process.  ROFR seems to be taking 3-4 weeks right now.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Yes that is what I have been seeing as well on the FB group. I am trying to be patient but gosh the waiting is so hard


----------



## Divaofdisney

divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22-Closing costs figured into price- sent 2/9


----------



## RedFive

Divaofdisney said:


> Hi there everyone! I am just finding this thread. I am waiting on my first contract through resale on OKW 190 points. It has only been a week so I know I have a long wait but I am excited and waiting to hear anxiously. How long is it approximately before Disney waives the right and the points are put in for you to access? I am just trying to figure the timeline. Thank you so much.


On average, it's been been taking about 3 weeks for the ROFR process. This is what I received from my broker when my contract was sent to ROFR:

Here are the next steps:

1)      We will contact you as soon as we hear from Disney on their Right of First Refusal.  Historically, Disney has given decision within 30 days, but this is a general guideline and not a hard and fast rule.
2)      About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.
3)      Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you.   
4)      Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.
5)      Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy sent to Disney for Membership activation which typically takes 14-21 days, after which Disney will send you your new Membership info by mail. Please note: Due to COVID19, this process could take up to 45-60 days as Disney has notified us they have made significant reductions in staffing and those Cast Members that remain are working remotely.  

Typically, it takes 50-80 days start to finish


----------



## Divaofdisney

Yes I received that same notification as well- we are going thru DVC resale market. Great to work with. It is sad that the process has to take so long. Oh well, in the end its worth it because of the price.


----------



## isthisanything

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes I received that same notification as well- we are going thru DVC resale market. Great to work with. It is sad that the process has to take so long. Oh well, in the end its worth it because of the price.



I'm going through the process of our first resale offer as well, and I will say that the other thread that is extremely helpful is the Closing Time thread - it gives you a good idea of what's happening from the time people are getting their offers accepted through passing ROFR to closing and then to the points showing up in their account.  As soon as I pass ROFR (thinking positively), I'll be adding data to that thread as well.


----------



## monorailmom

Hooray, we passed!!

Monorailmom---$110-$19557-160-AKV-Dec-55/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/17


----------



## stacie_d

stacie_d said:


> Finally passed today 2/11. (After broker contacted them again yesterday afternoon because of our extended wait)
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11


And somehow we closed today... Deed has been sent to the clerk for recording.   I expected to be waiting a few more weeks for the estoppel from Disney.


----------



## Divaofdisney

stacie_d said:


> And somehow we closed today... Deed has been sent to the clerk for recording.   I expected to be waiting a few more weeks for the estoppel from Disney.



This is amazing I hope this happens to us!!  Congrats!!


----------



## JoshF

stacie_d said:


> And somehow we closed today... Deed has been sent to the clerk for recording.   I expected to be waiting a few more weeks for the estoppel from Disney.


That's fast!  Who did you use?


----------



## theducks1

isthisanything said:


> I'm going through the process of our first resale offer as well, and I will say that the other thread that is extremely helpful is the Closing Time thread - it gives you a good idea of what's happening from the time people are getting their offers accepted through passing ROFR to closing and then to the points showing up in their account.  As soon as I pass ROFR (thinking positively), I'll be adding data to that thread as well.


Are there instructions for adding data to the Closing Time thread?  I looked through the first few pages with no luck.


----------



## RedFive

stacie_d said:


> And somehow we closed today... Deed has been sent to the clerk for recording.   I expected to be waiting a few more weeks for the estoppel from Disney.


Sounds to me that you passed ROFR much earlier than they said   Congrats!


----------



## stacie_d

RedFive said:


> Sounds to me that you passed ROFR much earlier than they said   Congrats!


That’s what I’m thinking...but at least I’m not still waiting. . I didn’t think it would ever end.


----------



## stacie_d

JoshF said:


> That's fast!  Who did you use?


Jeff Sweet was the closing attorney. We bought it through DVC by resale.


----------



## princesscinderella

Divaofdisney said:


> divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22-Closing costs figured into price- sent 2/9


You need to use the link to the ROFR formatting tool to report your contract details so it will match exactly all the others.  It’s in the first post of this thread.  You put the details in and it will generate a string of data you copy and paste into this thread


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

theducks1 said:


> Are there instructions for adding data to the Closing Time thread?  I looked through the first few pages with no luck.



I just used a post in the back of the thread for format and put in my own details.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I'm sad to say that I'm not off to a great start with Fidelity/First American Title. They are definitely not as efficient as the other company I was working with. 

Mason Title was so quick to have all forms completed electronically and fast to send to ROFR.

Fidelity/First American does not seem to have any sense of urgency at all.


----------



## princesscinderella

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm sad to say that I'm not off to a great start with Fidelity/First American Title. They are definitely not as efficient as the other company I was working with.
> 
> Mason Title was so quick to have all forms completed electronically and fast to send to ROFR.
> 
> Fidelity/First American does not seem to have any sense of urgency at all.


I totally feel your pain.  I had an offer accepted on Friday and received and signed the contract immediately.  The sellers still haven’t signed and it seems they were never sent their signature requests.  I was assured that they sent it again to the sellers for signature today.  We will see what tomorrow brings.  It’s a loaded contract so I’m trying hard to be patient.


----------



## macman123

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Mason Title was so quick to have all forms completed electronically and fast to send to ROFR.



I have 12 contracts and I used Mason for most of them. By far the best and quickest.


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> I have 12 contracts and I used Mason for most of them. By far the best and quickest.


Mason is who I’m using for my title company as I’ve had my deposit sitting with them through 2 Disney buy backs with different brokers but it hasn’t even made it to them yet  since the sellers haven’t signed.


----------



## Goofyismybf

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm sad to say that I'm not off to a great start with Fidelity/First American Title. They are definitely not as efficient as the other company I was working with.
> 
> Mason Title was so quick to have all forms completed electronically and fast to send to ROFR.
> 
> Fidelity/First American does not seem to have any sense of urgency at all.


I feel the same. Unfortunately the best deal I saw they had so I went with them. I wish I hadn’t had to use them.


----------



## Ginamarie

macman123 said:


> I have 12 contracts and I used Mason for most of them. By far the best and quickest.


We used Mason too and they were so efficient. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I'm sad to say that I'm not off to a great start with Fidelity/First American Title. They are definitely not as efficient as the other company I was working with.
> 
> Mason Title was so quick to have all forms completed electronically and fast to send to ROFR.
> 
> Fidelity/First American does not seem to have any sense of urgency at all.


Completely agree.  We returned our documents with financial info. January 19th as did the sellers.  It didn't to go ROFR until FEBRUARY 3rd!!!!!!!  I could have passed ROFR in that time period!!!!!


----------



## Bobby2443

I agree, Mason was a good experience


----------



## JC1984

Sara Sharpe said:


> Completely agree.  We returned our documents with financial info. January 19th as did the sellers.  It didn't to go ROFR until FEBRUARY 3rd!!!!!!!  I could have passed ROFR in that time period!!!!!


Different broker by ours were submitted the same day we agreed upon an offer and signed.


----------



## manditrianne

hilltopper152 said:


> I think the bike was a little cheaper though haha


Possibly, but you'll definitely still get the exercise at WDW!


----------



## hilltopper152

macman123 said:


> I have 12 contracts and I used Mason for most of them. By far the best and quickest.


If you don't mind me asking... How do you acquire 12 contracts of maybe I am wondering why? Ha that is so many points!!! I wish I could live and work there for long periods of time with a package like that.


----------



## kes601

I’m seeing a lot of posts on here about the title company being the one who is submitting to Disney for ROFR.  Going through http://dvcresalemarket.com it seemed they were the ones who submitted to ROFR.  We signed the contract the day they sent it to us.  The sellers signed the next day and right after that it had been submitted to ROFR.

So far the contact with http://dvcresalemarket.com has been great. I’m holding my opinion on Magic Vacation Title though.  We were told by http://dvcresalemarket.com that we should have received some escrow documents to fill out from Magic Vacation Title “within” two weeks and we are now outside of that mark and I’ve heard nothing from them.


----------



## chilledsugar

chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/18

Good morning!


----------



## vicarrieous

chilledsugar said:


> chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> Good morning!


YAY! Congrats! I am slowly getting closer I feel! We sent 1/31


----------



## Bobby2443

PASSED!

Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18


----------



## vicarrieous

Bobby2443 said:


> PASSED!
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18



Congrats and wow that was a contract!


----------



## EM Lawrence

If you are paying the closing costs, you get to select your title agency.  The broker will not necessarily tell you that.  When I used Fidelity, I requested Mason Title, even though that is not who Fidelity typically uses, and I had a great experience.  It sounds like with Fidelity, its luck of the draw and some agents are better than others at getting things done quickly.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Bobby2443 said:


> PASSED!
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18


 
Mine is for the same price per point (not near as many points though), so hopefully mine will pass too. It was sent a week after yours though.


----------



## LaneOT

Morning All!

I’m completely shocked!

LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/18

PASSED!!!!!!


----------



## figgy0223

Bobby2443 said:


> PASSED!
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18


Great news! I'm curious since I'm new to this. With your 2021 points - what can you do with them if they expire in April? I'm guessing your bank deadline has passed and I'm guessing you're closing sometime in March. If ours passes ROFR, we will be a similar boat and wondering what others do.


----------



## vicarrieous

figgy0223 said:


> Great news! I'm curious since I'm new to this. With your 2021 points - what can you do with them if they expire in April? I'm guessing your bank deadline has passed and I'm guessing you're closing sometime in March. If ours passes ROFR, we will be a similar boat and wondering what others do.



With ours we had points that could be banked but closing may be after that date. The broker/seller was nice enough to bank those for us in this process.


----------



## figgy0223

vicarrieous said:


> With ours we had points that could be banked but closing may be after that date. The broker/seller was nice enough to bank those for us in this process.


Good to hear. I was thinking it was a question the broker gets often. If we get this contract, we have to use already banked points by October and have to bank the current points by May. Maybe we can rent the points that can't be further banked. Anyway, thanks. Not trying to get the thread too off topic...but I'm so nervous! This ROFR wait is torture!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

figgy0223 said:


> Great news! I'm curious since I'm new to this. With your 2021 points - what can you do with them if they expire in April? I'm guessing your bank deadline has passed and I'm guessing you're closing sometime in March. If ours passes ROFR, we will be a similar boat and wondering what others do.


2021 points will not expire until the last day of the month before your Use Year in 2022. In this case, the 2021 points will not expire until March 31, 2022. Points become available on April 1, 2021 (so half of those points are banked points from 2020).


----------



## vicarrieous

figgy0223 said:


> Good to hear. I was thinking it was a question the broker gets often. If we get this contract, we have to use already banked points by October and have to bank the current points by May. Maybe we can rent the points that can't be further banked. Anyway, thanks. Not trying to get the thread too off topic...but I'm so nervous! This ROFR wait is torture!


We are in a similar situation with banked points that have to be used and points we would like banked. We knew going in that timelines were tight and the broker was easy to talk to and have the bankable points banked so we didn't miss that deadline. As for the ones that were previously banked, we will have to use or rent.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

kes601 said:


> I’m seeing a lot of posts on here about the title company being the one who is submitting to Disney for ROFR.  Going through http://dvcresalemarket.com it seemed they were the ones who submitted to ROFR.  We signed the contract the day they sent it to us.  The sellers signed the next day and right after that it had been submitted to ROFR.
> 
> So far the contact with http://dvcresalemarket.com has been great. I’m holding my opinion on Magic Vacation Title though.  We were told by http://dvcresalemarket.com that we should have received some escrow documents to fill out from Magic Vacation Title “within” two weeks and we are now outside of that mark and I’ve heard nothing from them.



We're also purchasing a contract through DVC Resale Market right now and asked to work with Mason Title instead. For us, the only times we filled out documents was for the contract and then for the closing. Perhaps they mean once ROFR has been passed?


----------



## ccv_fam

macman123 said:


> I have 12 contracts and I used Mason for most of them. By far the best and quickest.


I agree. We are currently waiting on Magic Vacation Title who has had the estoppel for over a week now. Mason was super quick and responsive. Next time will be Mason without a doubt. I should have made that request to begin with.


----------



## CmdrThor

kes601 said:


> I’m seeing a lot of posts on here about the title company being the one who is submitting to Disney for ROFR.  Going through http://dvcresalemarket.com it seemed they were the ones who submitted to ROFR.  We signed the contract the day they sent it to us.  The sellers signed the next day and right after that it had been submitted to ROFR.
> 
> So far the contact with http://dvcresalemarket.com has been great. I’m holding my opinion on Magic Vacation Title though.  We were told by http://dvcresalemarket.com that we should have received some escrow documents to fill out from Magic Vacation Title “within” two weeks and we are now outside of that mark and I’ve heard nothing from them.



There's no way I would do business with a company that lost personal information to hackers.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...e-llc-to-all-of-our-disney-customers.3820987/


----------



## kes601

CookieandOatmeal said:


> We're also purchasing a contract through DVC Resale Market right now and asked to work with Mason Title instead. For us, the only times we filled out documents was for the contract and then for the closing. Perhaps they mean once ROFR has been passed?


Ya, not really sure.  I’m not paying closing (assuming it passes) so I didn’t have a choice.  I did email DVC Resale Market last night.  They are following up this morning with Magic Vacation Title.  

I don’t know why there would be paper work to fill out before passing ROFR but who knows....


----------



## kes601

CmdrThor said:


> There's no way I would do business with a company that lost personal information to hackers.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...e-llc-to-all-of-our-disney-customers.3820987/


Ya I did not find that until we had already started working with them.  Also since the seller was paying closing I don’t believe I had a choice.


----------



## RedFive

CmdrThor said:


> There's no way I would do business with a company that lost personal information to hackers.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...e-llc-to-all-of-our-disney-customers.3820987/


They weren't hacked. Data wasn't breached. An email account was compromised and sent spam and spoofed the email address. This is a phishing attack that targets those likely in said email account's contacts. This is not a slight on the title company's integrity or security.


----------



## Bobby2443

figgy0223 said:


> Great news! I'm curious since I'm new to this. With your 2021 points - what can you do with them if they expire in April? I'm guessing your bank deadline has passed and I'm guessing you're closing sometime in March. If ours passes ROFR, we will be a similar boat and wondering what others do.



500 of the points that are banked need to be used by March 31, 2022. I also have 550 points at beach club that are banked so I have 1100 to use along with these 1000, we're thinking of doing the Poly Bungalows for two weeks in February 2022 to use them up but we'll see. I won't get these VGF points in my account at the 11 month window to book there and I need to use up some beach club points so I think the poly  bungalow would be a nice post covid (I hope) vacation for the family and probably the only time I"ll have that many points to use


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Goofyismybf said:


> I feel the same. Unfortunately the best deal I saw they had so I went with them. I wish I hadn’t had to use them.



Me too 



Sara Sharpe said:


> Completely agree.  We returned our documents with financial info. January 19th as did the sellers.  It didn't to go ROFR until FEBRUARY 3rd!!!!!!!  I could have passed ROFR in that time period!!!!!



I have even told the listing agent and title co that I have heard stories about inefficiencies and delayed contracts for ROFR. Guess what, listing agent didn't even bother to respond to my email.



EM Lawrence said:


> If you are paying the closing costs, you get to select your title agency.  The broker will not necessarily tell you that.  When I used Fidelity, I requested Mason Title, even though that is not who Fidelity typically uses, and I had a great experience.  It sounds like with Fidelity, its luck of the draw and some agents are better than others at getting things done quickly.



Dang! I REALLY wish I knew this. Too late now I suppose. If this contract does not go through. I will be sure to request Mason in the future.

I don't understand why Fidelity is the "preferred" vendor.


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Seller pays MF 20’- sent 2/18

Let’s hope the 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## CCV

CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18


----------



## CmdrThor

RedFive said:


> They weren't hacked. Data wasn't breached. An email account was compromised and sent spam and spoofed the email address. This is a phishing attack that targets those likely in said email account's contacts. This is not a slight on the title company's integrity or security.



The absolute worst part was the data that was in that email account.  Credit card information was lost which should never be stored in unsecure email.  That's unforgiveable for a real estate company.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

CCV said:


> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18


So sorry! I’m really surprised this didn’t pass. ROFR decisions make absolutely no sense!
Mine for $137 was taken on 1/29 (sent 1/21), but since then someone passed for $138.


----------



## mightyblade

Just emailed Magic Vacation Title about my estoppel. They responded saying they got 150 yesterday the 17th and are processing them. So any day now.


----------



## smsharp

CCV said:


> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18


Ouch.  Mine's not far off from this and it had the 2020 points.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-50/19, 270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18


----------



## lovethesun12

CCV said:


> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18


Darn. I was thinking maybe I have a chance when I saw some of the lower SSR's pass. Not a chance for me after seeing this.


----------



## RedFive

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-50/19, 270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18


Nice find! Good luck!


----------



## macman123

How long are folks waiting from closing through to contract showing on their account?


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

RedFive said:


> Nice find! Good luck!



Thanks. I've seen them listed down to $93, and this was listed for a month. Really hoping this one passes!


----------



## justadreamaway77

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-50/19, 270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18


Aren't the 2019 points unusable?


----------



## The Jackal

CmdrThor said:


> There's no way I would do business with a company that lost personal information to hackers.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...e-llc-to-all-of-our-disney-customers.3820987/


There are lots of extremely large companies that have data hacked. Lowe’s, pay pal, Home Depot, Macey’s, TJX ( Marshall’s, TJ Max and Home Goods) just to name a few.  It happens more than people think.


----------



## JackyStacky

JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18


----------



## jpirotte

jpirotte---$117-$24255-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/2/2021, taken 2/12/2021


----------



## jpirotte

jpirotte---$126-$30293-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/16/2021


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Just got my email from escrow department. It took 3 weeks.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

justadreamaway77 said:


> Aren't the 2019 points unusable?



They were banked and expire 8/30/21. At least that's what my contract says. Sure hope that isn't wrong.


----------



## JC1984

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> They were banked and expire 8/30/21. At least that's what my contract says. Sure hope that isn't wrong.


Mine is the same way. Think your expiration date is wrong if your use year is Oct


----------



## ValW

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> They were banked and expire 8/30/21. At least that's what my contract says. Sure hope that isn't wrong.



If they were banked they would be good until 9/30/2021 (Oct UY)


----------



## happythoughts & pixiedust

happythoughts & pixiedust---$182-$19546-100-VGF-Dec-200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/17


----------



## happythoughts & pixiedust

happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18


----------



## DisneyMom_3

happythoughts & pixiedust said:


> happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18
> 
> 
> CCV said:
> 
> 
> 
> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18
> 
> 
> 
> I’m completely confused!
> Congrats to Happythoughts&pixiedust though! It looks like they worked!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoshF

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-50/19, 270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18


Good luck!


----------



## smsharp

Wow if ROFR wasn't confusing enough to begin with.  They are really out to keep us guessing with these poly contracts!


----------



## gskywalker

Why would you be confused?  It makes perfect sense..... In Disney Cast member ROFR prison cell world maybe.....


----------



## JC1984

smsharp said:


> Wow if ROFR wasn't confusing enough to begin with.  They are really out to keep us guessing with these poly contracts!


I have said it before DVC CM cruise these forums. My conspiracy theory is They are already punishing you for buying resale and then they see us complaining how long it is taking and they put your contract back at the bottom of the pile.

Now mine won’t be passed till March 2022 for sharing this info


----------



## CCV

happythoughts & pixiedust said:


> happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18


Congrats...I must have used up all my pixie dust


----------



## Theta

jpirotte said:


> jpirotte---$117-$24255-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/2/2021, taken 2/12/2021



So sorry about this one!  When have we seen a BWV contract taken lately?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Bobby2443 said:


> PASSED!
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18


Congrats! I just bought some March VGF contracts, and they don’t come around too often. Had to go direct at the end to get to the number of points we needed. I know April can be hard to find as well!


----------



## princesscinderella

CCV said:


> Congrats...I must have used up all my pixie dust


I bet it had to do with what unit/or bungalow the points were a fraction of. They maybe trying to get a larger share of points for a particular unit so they can be sold in larger contracts if necessary.


----------



## hilltopper152

Looks like Disney liked the $200ish savings in your offer... silly how that worked out. sorry to see that.


----------



## happythoughts & pixiedust

CCV said:


> Congrats...I must have used up all my pixie dust


When I saw your post earlier today I thought mine was toast too. Shocked when I got the waiver email literally an hour later. Sorry yours didn't make it.


----------



## Ginamarie

princesscinderella said:


> I bet it had to do with what unit/or bungalow the points were a fraction of. They maybe trying to get a larger share of points for a particular unit so they can be sold in larger contracts if necessary.


I had never thought of this angle before, but it makes a lot of sense actually!


----------



## CSLucas

mightyblade said:


> Just emailed Magic Vacation Title about my estoppel. They responded saying they got 150 yesterday the 17th and are processing them. So any day now.


hope mine was one of those 150!!!


----------



## shawy1269

shawy1269 said:


> Congrats to all who passed today!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow is estoppel day!



After hearing crickets from Fidelity and First American I followed up again today with both by email. It turns out my estoppel was received 2/10 but the title company has been sitting on it without any communication, even after I followed up by email with them last week. It turns out 2/10 was estoppel day after all. Now the title agent says she will try to have the closing docs out tomorrow but I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## JC1984

Tomorrow is Friday hopefully it is a good Friday for some people on here.


----------



## Cartman3132

Cartman3132 said:


> I called my broker yesterday and she said she got like 40 dropped on her from the DVC ROFR office Friday.  She said they waived my SSR $100/pp but give her a couple of days to process the closing paperwork, just waiting on that before I celebrate it's official.  My luck isn't good enough to celebrate before I sign documents haha.



I'm calling it, talked to my broker tonight.

Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12

Come on estoppel!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm calling it, talked to my broker tonight.
> 
> Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Come on estoppel!!!


Yay!


----------



## gisele2

monorailmom said:


> Hooray, we passed!!
> 
> Monorailmom---$110-$19557-160-AKV-Dec-55/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/17


Congrats , always fun to see the happiness of those passing ROFR .


----------



## myth2001

mightyblade said:


> Just emailed Magic Vacation Title about my estoppel. They responded saying they got 150 yesterday the 17th and are processing them. So any day now.



Hope my 2nd contract is one of the 150, been waiting almost a month after passing ROFR...


----------



## gisele2

Bobby2443 said:


> 500 of the points that are banked need to be used by March 31, 2022. I also have 550 points at beach club that are banked so I have 1100 to use along with these 1000, we're thinking of doing the Poly Bungalows for two weeks in February 2022 to use them up but we'll see. I won't get these VGF points in my account at the 11 month window to book there and I need to use up some beach club points so I think the poly  bungalow would be a nice post covid (I hope) vacation for the family and probably the only time I"ll have that many points to use
> 
> Hope you have a great vacation with your family .


----------



## Sunnyore

eandt said:


> Man you people are throwing me for a loop today!  At one point late 2019/early 2020 I was set on direct then the flu hit so didn't buy.  A month or so ago we decided to pursue ownership again but then found out the minimum buy in increased to 125 (not to mention the $ increase in prices) so started making offers on resale but as you stated getting outbid or the availabll contracts aren't exactly what we want kind of sucks.  After reading some of these posts We may be back on direct route again!



I will say its definitely easier to tell yourself to be patient when you already have points to play with. My resale contract could not have gone more smoothly and now knowing the process, I realized how lucky I was. I don't know how many points you are looking to buy, but if you weren't planning on getting 125, you can always bid on a smaller point resale contract locking in your use year, and then supplement it with direct points after resale closes. Once you're a DVC member, the minimum to buy direct points drops down to 25 if paying cash or 50 if financing since it will be considered an add on. And they will match your use year. Of course you'll still need 125 to get the blue card but if that's not important to you as getting the perfect set of points for your family, this is a way to do it.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

The Jackal said:


> There are lots of extremely large companies that have data hacked. Lowe’s, pay pal, Home Depot, Macey’s, TJX ( Marshall’s, TJ Max and Home Goods) just to name a few.  It happens more than people think.


Yeah, but those companies don't all store financial information in unencrypted emails.


----------



## pinkxray

shawy1269 said:


> After hearing crickets from Fidelity and First American I followed up again today with both by email. It turns out my estoppel was received 2/10 but the title company has been sitting on it without any communication, even after I followed up by email with them last week. It turns out 2/10 was estoppel day after all. Now the title agent says she will try to have the closing docs out tomorrow but I won’t hold my breath.



Same broker/title company.  We passed ROFR 1/14. I emailed First American 2/10 about the delay. Turns out estoppel was received 1/26 or around there and they were working on the closing papers. Later that night I had the closing papers What would have happened if I didn’t reach out?


----------



## vicarrieous

It going to rain ROFR passes today! Just putting that positivity out there


----------



## RedFive

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, but those companies don't all store financial information in unencrypted emails.


Ok, sorry, I can't avoid this topic; I'm bored waiting on ROFR (Today's the day for sure), and this is what I deal with daily.. I've tried to avoid it because I don't want to derail the thread from its purpose. The alert says nothing about financial or credit card information being stored and taken from an email account. It says, as a precaution, you may want to keep an eye on your credit card account. Maybe they've had people send their credit card info because they couldn't contact them over the phone, I don't know. We can't speculate either way. Also, by the sounds of it, it's a spam/phishing scam. It gains access to the email account by you clicking a link, and I guarantee you, every single business has had a person click a phishing link. I actively train my company monthly on how to avoid this. And lastly, encrypting email is just to safeguard its transport between accounts. If someone has access to your email account or the receiving email account, it doesn't matter whether if you've encryption set or not; It's unencrypted sitting in your mailbox. Use whatever title company you want. I'm just trying to be fair to Magic Title here.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> It going to rain ROFR passes today! Just putting that positivity out there


Or it’s going to rain tears. I am a military guy “Prepare for the worst, hope for the best”


----------



## manditrianne

vicarrieous said:


> It going to rain ROFR passes today! Just putting that positivity out there


THIS! This is exactly what I was thinking this morning! #happyvibes


----------



## lovethesun12

vicarrieous said:


> It going to rain ROFR passes today! Just putting that positivity out there


Wish I could have started that trend but alas, it was not to be. (Not surprising though after what I’ve seen taken since my offer).


lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19


----------



## vicarrieous

lovethesun12 said:


> Wish I could have started that trend but alas, it was not to be. (Not surprising though after what I’ve seen taken since my offer).
> 
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19


NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Divaofdisney

My second contract as of today..... still waiting on ROFR for 1st one at OKW, we are super happy and excited. Once these 2 are passed and completed we will be done for at least a few years anyway. We will have 190 OKW and 75 Copper Creek if all goes well, fingers crossed!! 

divaofdisney---$154-$11550-75-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 75/22-CC figured in- sent 2/19


----------



## RedFive

*Update*


RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19


----------



## justadreamaway77

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm calling it, talked to my broker tonight.
> 
> Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Come on estoppel!!!


So you passed on the 12th but just heard after you contacted your broker?!


----------



## manditrianne

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19


yay!!!!

Looking like Fridays are busy days for the ROFR office. Crossing my fingers, since mine was sent only a couple of days after yours!


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton said:


> kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28


kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19

A FRIDAY PASS! Happy we passed ROFR but a little disappointed no points until DEC 2022 and sort of wish I had been more patient. Guess I’ll be borrowing points for May ‘22 trip.


----------



## justadreamaway77

justadreamaway77 said:


> So you passed on the 12th but just heard after you contacted your broker?!


Nevermind, I'm not paying attention to your original post!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

So great to see some PASS today  and it looks like they are going more in order of the date sent!


----------



## justadreamaway77

DisneyMom_3 said:


> So great to see some PASS today  and it looks like they are going more in order of the date sent!


Not exactly, ours was sent 1/25 and haven't heard yet


----------



## Ginamarie

lovethesun12 said:


> Wish I could have started that trend but alas, it was not to be. (Not surprising though after what I’ve seen taken since my offer).
> 
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19



its like they’re trying to drive the resale market up. I remember seeing PVB sneaking through at $125/point not that long ago.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!


I was just about to say it’s been quiet this morning.


----------



## ValW

Theta said:


> So sorry about this one!  When have we seen a BWV contract taken lately?



There's been quite a few taken in the last couple of months.  I had 3 taken.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Ginamarie said:


> its like they’re trying to drive the resale market up. I remember seeing PVB sneaking through at $125/point not that long ago.


I agree! I was really surprised a few weeks ago when my $137/pt didn’t pass. It was the highest price at the time that was taken. It looked like they had bought back very few PVB last year according to all the reports I could find. Looks like they decided to make up for it now.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

justadreamaway77 said:


> Not exactly, ours was sent 1/25 and haven't heard yet


Hopefully, you hear today!


----------



## michael730

Theta said:


> So sorry about this one!  When have we seen a BWV contract taken lately?


If you look at the month buy back report on dvcresalemarket they bought back a lot of the BWV last month and this month too! I had my first dvc resale contract taken last week  But I have one in now for SSR so am more optimistic for this one


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> Wish I could have started that trend but alas, it was not to be. (Not surprising though after what I’ve seen taken since my offer).
> 
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19



So bummed for you!  Was this the elusive third contract you were looking for?

Send another back through the gauntlet! They can't take them all!


----------



## lovethesun12

ABE4DISNEY said:


> So bummed for you!  Was this the elusive third contract you were looking for?
> 
> Send another back through the gauntlet! They can't take them all!


Awww thanks! Yes it is. After I sent this a few got taken at $137/$140 with less points so I knew it was going to happen.

I have until August until I “need” to book a trip. I may provide a lot of great info for this thread before then, lol.


----------



## lovethesun12

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I agree! I was really surprised a few weeks ago when my $137/pt didn’t pass. It was the highest price at the time that was taken. It looked like they had bought back very few PVB last year according to all the reports I could find. Looks like they decided to make up for it now.


Yeah when yours didn’t pass that was the moment I knew mine didn’t either so I was prepared, lol.


----------



## jpirotte

Theta said:


> So sorry about this one!  When have we seen a BWV contract taken lately?


Sadly they seem to be taking a lot back lately after a long break.


----------



## jdomka

CSLucas said:


> hope mine was one of those 150!!!



is there another thread for contracts that passed ROFR and waiting on Estoppel? Or does everyone just linger in here throughout the process??


----------



## RedFive

jdomka said:


> is there another thread for contracts that passed ROFR and waiting on Estoppel? Or does everyone just linger in here throughout the process??


Closing Time!! thread in the Purchasing DVC forum


----------



## macman123

jdomka said:


> is there another thread for contracts that passed ROFR and waiting on Estoppel? Or does everyone just linger in here throughout the process??



https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/


----------



## JC1984

So only one taken today? No passes?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19


JC1984 said:


> So only one taken today? No passes?


These two passed/posted today:

RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19


----------



## JC1984

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> 
> These two passed/posted today:
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19


Somehow I skipped right over those. Thank you for the update!


----------



## Cartman3132

justadreamaway77 said:


> So you passed on the 12th but just heard after you contacted your broker?!



I had talked to her Monday the 15th and she said I passed on Friday the 12th, they dumped like 40 on her she was working through them and would have called me shortly anyways.  I thought she was going to send me an email confirmation or something which is what I was waiting for to say I passed but didn't get anything so I called back, I misunderstood her, we're waiting for estoppel.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Congratulations to those who passed this week!! We are still waiting and I know we will be waiting for at least another 2 weeks or so. We submitted on 2/9. Hope those still waiting will hear back this next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jbreen2010

We just became first time DVC owners in November, but addonitis set in and we saw a contract that felt too good to pass over.

We're ready to be added back to the waiting list!


jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/20


----------



## Mrs p

Hello all,
My first post!
We passed SSR after being outbid on a BW contract by someone on this board ! Have two more small contracts in ROFR - the wait is killing me! 
This is far more stressful than I realised !


----------



## vicarrieous

Mrs p said:


> Hello all,
> My first post!
> We passed SSR after being outbid on a BW contract by someone on this board ! Have two more small contracts in ROFR - the wait is killing me!
> This is far more stressful than I realised !



Congrats! When was your pass and when did you submit for ROFR on your SSR contract.


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19 

Seller paying 2021 and 2022 dues.

I think this is number 4 or 5 over the last 1.5 months....i've lost count!


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$105-$20217-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 349/21, 175/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16


----------



## Mrs p

vicarrieous said:


> Congrats! When was your pass and when did you submit for ROFR on your SSR contract.


Just posted - we paid 105 hoping it would be high enough above 100 to pass, luckily it was so happy days


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19
> 
> Seller paying 2021 and 2022 dues.
> 
> I think this is number 4 or 5 over the last 1.5 months....i've lost count!



I was looking at this contract as a back up if our BLT got ROFR again too, figuring they maybe wouldn’t want such a stripped contract.  Best of luck this time 

I couldn’t figure out how there were no points for 22’ due to the borrowing restrictions, but they must have transferred them somewhere instead.


----------



## Mrs p

We saw all the BWV getting taken, so went for BCV - then found a small BWV along the way - not confidant on these two 

Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1


Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

jbreen2010 said:


> We just became first time DVC owners in November, but addonitis set in and we saw a contract that felt too good to pass over.
> 
> We're ready to be added back to the waiting list!
> 
> 
> jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/20


Subsidized dues! Love it! We've been looking for one as well-where did you find this gem?


----------



## jbreen2010

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Subsidized dues! Love it! We've been looking for one as well-where did you find this gem?




I saw the posting 12 MINUTES after it was posted on fidelity & called the broker immediately and said I wanted it. LOL.  
Broker probably thought we were crazy....it was exact amount of points I wanted & our same use year...and for the subsidized dues....it was calling my name!
We had been checking all of the resale sites daily for a subsidized contract.  We were between adding on at SSR or subsidized Aulani.


----------



## pangyal

UPDATED .

Thought of the day: Every member who is in ROFR for Aulani right now has a username that starts with J.


----------



## JC1984

pangyal said:


> UPDATED .
> 
> Thought of the day: Every member who is in ROFR for Aulani right now has a username that starts with J.


It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call The *Twilight Zone*." Duh...Duh...Duhhhh

I wonder how many are named Josh...

Told you there is a conspiracy theory going on here


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> First contract after years of stalking them. Hopefully the process goes smoothly.


Have you heard anything yet? I also have a BCV contract in ROFR sent 1/31 and hoping for positive news soon!


----------



## MICKIMINI

The smallest ROFR'd contract I can find posted here is 75 points.  Was that you @lovethesun12?

We are in ROFR for SSR 50 points at $110.  So far, we've never had a contract ROFR'd, but I'm feeling like this one might be taken...

Does anyone remember a smaller contract getting taken at ANY resort?  Thanks in advance DVC friends!


----------



## ValW

MICKIMINI said:


> The smallest ROFR'd contract I can find posted here is 75 points.  Was that you @lovethesun12?
> 
> We are in ROFR for SSR 50 points at $110.  So far, we've never had a contract ROFR'd, but I'm feeling like this one might be taken...
> 
> Does anyone remember a smaller contract getting taken at ANY resort?  Thanks in advance DVC friends!



I had two BLT 50-pt contracts taken in the last couple of months.  I don’t know if I’ve seen any thing smaller than that taken.


----------



## MICKIMINI

ValW said:


> I had two BLT 50-pt contracts taken in the last couple of months.  I don’t know if I’ve seen any thing smaller than that taken.


Thanks for your post!  I looked back as far as 4th quarter, but missed that.  We had two 25 point $100 OKW pass last quarter which was surprising.  I should be hearing in the next two weeks and will update my ROFR listing either way!


----------



## gskywalker

jbreen2010 said:


> I saw the posting 12 MINUTES after it was posted on fidelity & called the broker immediately and said I wanted it. LOL.
> Broker probably thought we were crazy....it was exact amount of points I wanted & our same use year...and for the subsidized dues....it was calling my name!
> We had been checking all of the resale sites daily for a subsidized contract.  We were between adding on at SSR or subsidized Aulani.


Glad I didn't wait for this one then.  It's our use year and came with 2020 points but I wouldn't have bid that high early on which means you would have outbid me.  Our contracts long-term probably will work out similar with you at $110 subsidized, with 20 points and me without 20 points and $70 a point but I am definitely very happy either way.  Good luck.  I would think at your price point that Disney won't take it so it's all good when it matches up with your use year. (Sorry if redundent and not coherent, 4 kids not shutting up for even 3 seconds for me to think)


----------



## lovethesun12

MICKIMINI said:


> The smallest ROFR'd contract I can find posted here is 75 points.  Was that you @lovethesun12?


Yes, I'm the one who made Disney ~$118pp and all they had to do was write their name in a blank space.

Now that I think about it, after saying the word blank space I realized Taylor Swift wrote her song from the point of view of Disney ROFR, not a break up.

"So it's gonna be forever
Or it's gonna go down in flames
You can tell me when it's over
If the high was worth the pain...
....
It'll leave you breathless
Or with a nasty scar
Got a long list of ex-lovers
They'll tell you I'm insane
But I've got a blank space, baby
And I'll write your our name..."

No Disney, the high was not worth the pain .


----------



## PalDisFam

vicarrieous said:


> Have you heard anything yet? I also have a BCV contract in ROFR sent 1/31 and hoping for positive news soon!


Nothing yet. I hope next week is the week.


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> Nothing yet. I hope next week is the week.



You and me both! I hope its passes for us both!


----------



## Sunnyore

Mrs p said:


> We saw all the BWV getting taken, so went for BCV - then found a small BWV along the way - not confidant on these two
> 
> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8



Wow! I see you're not intimidated by the different UY as your SSR is also Aug. Are you thinking about using them all separately for different trips? I've been trying to convince myself that different UY doesn't have to be complicated since not seeing many listings for my current UY but I still like the idea it's all 1 membership to combine at 7 months.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Sunnyore said:


> Wow! I see you're not intimidated by the different UY as your SSR is also Aug. Are you thinking about using them all separately for different trips? I've been trying to convince myself that different UY doesn't have to be complicated since not seeing many listings for my current UY but I still like the idea it's all 1 membership to combine at 7 months.



For what it's worth, the only resort I would even consider getting outside my current use year would be Grand Californian, because those are too expensive to use anywhere but VGC.


----------



## Sandisw

princesscinderella said:


> I was looking at this contract as a back up if our BLT got ROFR again too, figuring they maybe wouldn’t want such a stripped contract.  Best of luck this time
> 
> I couldn’t figure out how there were no points for 22’ due to the borrowing restrictions, but they must have transferred them somewhere instead.



They could have borrowed them before the restriction was put in place.  That happened in late April and Feb UY would have been able to book trips Using those before it happened.


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> For what it's worth, the only resort I would even consider getting outside my current use year would be Grand Californian, because those are too expensive to use anywhere but VGC.


I hear you. That is in fact what I ended up doing, as I found my unicorn VGC... except in Oct UY instead of Sep UY.


----------



## Mrs p

We would have preferred all aug use year - we went for the recent 175 SSR aug to match our existing 250 AKV aug for our main stays - our plan is to only use the BCV/BWV points at the home results on alternate years for short stays. We need 2 bedrooms villas, so one year at BCV, then bank for the next year at BWV. 
The 50pt at BWV was a bit of an impulse buy!


----------



## RedFive

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19
> 
> Seller paying 2021 and 2022 dues.
> 
> I think this is number 4 or 5 over the last 1.5 months....i've lost count!


You wearing that fake mustache and glasses like I suggested? Good luck


----------



## Ruttangel

Mrs p said:


> We saw all the BWV getting taken, so went for BCV - then found a small BWV along the way - not confidant on these two
> 
> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> 
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8


It’s pretty rare for Disney to take sub-100 contracts, I think both of these will be fine


----------



## michael730

Ruttangel said:


> It’s pretty rare for Disney to take sub-100 contracts, I think both of these will be fine


I think you have the right mindset, My BWV villas contract got taken at $118 a point for 100 points as did someone else’s at the same time last week! I would assume there’s a decent chance of the BWV ones being taken given that I’ve seen them buying back so many BWV contracts as of lately! But maybe Bc it’s so small you’ll be fine  I just would assume there’s a decent chance they’re going to take it.


----------



## Mrs p

I think we prepared for them to get taken, thought I was cool about the whole thing but now stressing  it would be a pain to start again - although looking is fun!


----------



## michael730

Mrs p said:


> I think we prepared for them to get taken, thought I was cool about the whole thing but now stressing  it would be a pain to start again - although looking is fun!


Right! I mean if you get it it’s a great deal tho! I think you’re totally safe w your beach club one tho!!! I wouldn’t worry that much about that one! There’s a lot of BC contracts sitting on the websites at the moment. So I would think that would be fine!


----------



## Mrs p

Seems like a lot of beach clubs at about 150; our princess ( 19 years old) wants stormalong bay so


----------



## EM Lawrence

I think BCV prices are going down.  I’ve seen several in the 130’s or low 140’s lately.  I can’t tell you where exactly, because I look around so much just for fun that I can’t keep things straight! Disney seems to be more interested in BWV than BCV for ROFR lately, too. If you are interested in BCV, don’t be afraid to negotiate.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Mrs p said:


> Seems like a lot of beach clubs at about 150; our princess ( 19 years old) wants stormalong bay so


 
I have a BCV contract in ROFR right now for $127/pp. I am hoping to hear in the next week or so if it passes. It was sent on 2/3.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Just received email stating my contract that I am selling passed ROFR. It was sent on 1/26. AKV sold for $118/pp.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> I have a BCV contract in ROFR right now for $127/pp. I am hoping to hear in the next week or so if it passes. It was sent on 2/3.



We are waiting on a BCV contract in ROFR too! sent 1/31. I keep crossing my fingers we hear this week!


----------



## Mrs p

Rustygirl84 said:


> I have a BCV contract in ROFR right now for $127/pp. I am hoping to hear in the next week or so if it passes. It was sent on 2/3.


That makes me more confident / I thought $130 was quite low, but who knows?


----------



## manditrianne

vicarrieous said:


> LOL, contant refresh. Is it worth it/crazy to email and ask your broker if there are any updates?


I did it - I broke down and emailed yesterday. I'm sure they opened the email and thought, "Bless your heart." (as we say in the South)...but impatience got the better of me.

They responded this morning that the waivers they were getting back were submitted around 1/28, so we are extremely close.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Just as a way to put things into a little better perspective, I purchased a contract last June and it took ROFR 60 days and then add 30 onto that for closing, and another 3 or 4 for points. This wait of just around 30 days is a breeze


----------



## JC1984

manditrianne said:


> I did it - I broke down and emailed yesterday. I'm sure they opened the email and thought, "Bless your heart." (as we say in the South)...but impatience got the better of me.
> They responded this morning that the waivers they were getting back were submitted around 1/28, so we are extremely close.


Who is your broker?


----------



## justadreamaway77

vicarrieous said:


> We are waiting on a BCV contract in ROFR too! sent 1/31. I keep crossing my fingers we hear this week!


I'm still waiting on a contract sent on 1/25!!!


----------



## justadreamaway77

manditrianne said:


> I did it - I broke down and emailed yesterday. I'm sure they opened the email and thought, "Bless your heart." (as we say in the South)...but impatience got the better of me.
> 
> They responded this morning that the waivers they were getting back were submitted around 1/28, so we are extremely close.


I am still waiting for a contract sent 1/25.…..they don't always get decided in order of when they were sent.


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Congrats to all the new families that passed ROFR in the last week!*


----------



## JC1984

pkrieger2287 said:


> *Congrats to all the new families that passed ROFR in the last week!*


This is a testament to how many they are pumping out each week and this was just with DVC Resale Market. So when your day seems long waiting for ROFR to pass remember they are working hard to get it done.


----------



## JoshF

pkrieger2287 said:


> *Congrats to all the new families that passed ROFR in the last week!*



Great company but personally I wouldn't want my last name listed on Facebook or a forum if I purchased from any company.  It would sway me to transact elsewhere.  Some names are common and other are more rare.  This surprised me to see that confidential data was posted.


----------



## JC1984

JoshF said:


> Great company but personally I wouldn't want my last name listed on Facebook or a forum if I purchased from any company.  It would sway me to transact elsewhere.  Some names are common and other are more rare.  This surprised me to see that confidential data was posted.


I noticed that too. I told my wife I wonder if I could show my name as *redacted*


----------



## JETSDAD

JoshF said:


> Great company but personally I wouldn't want my last name listed on Facebook or a forum if I purchased from any company.  It would sway me to transact elsewhere.  Some names are common and other are more rare.  This surprised me to see that confidential data was posted.


I'm sure you could ask to not be named and they probably get permission to list the names.  You would be surprised how many home buyers want to be shown on social media with a congrats type of post (I don't like them, a lot of people do).


----------



## princesscinderella

JoshF said:


> Great company but personally I wouldn't want my last name listed on Facebook or a forum if I purchased from any company.  It would sway me to transact elsewhere.  Some names are common and other are more rare.  This surprised me to see that confidential data was posted.


I agree with this 1000%


----------



## Mrs p

princesscinderella said:


> I agree with this 1000%


I am on that list - no one asked me!


----------



## CSLucas

JoshF said:


> Great company but personally I wouldn't want my last name listed on Facebook or a forum if I purchased from any company.  It would sway me to transact elsewhere.  Some names are common and other are more rare.  This surprised me to see that confidential data was posted.


To me it's no different from anyone being able to look up property through Orange County (or really most counties in the south). Once the deed is recorded it is all public information (unless you are just objecting to people knowing who you went through to purchase and not to people knowing that you purchased DVC)


----------



## JC1984

Mrs p said:


> I am on that list - no one asked me!


Wonder if it is written in the contract?


----------



## justadreamaway77

CSLucas said:


> To me it's no different from anyone being able to look up property through Orange County (or really most counties in the south). Once the deed is recorded it is all public information (unless you are just objecting to people knowing who you went through to purchase and not to people knowing that you purchased DVC)


This!


----------



## limace

justadreamaway77 said:


> This!





CSLucas said:


> To me it's no different from anyone being able to look up property through Orange County (or really most counties in the south). Once the deed is recorded it is all public information (unless you are just objecting to people knowing who you went through to purchase and not to people knowing that you purchased DVC)



Yeah I think it’s different. Someone going to a website to look it up is A. A lot of work and B. They’d have to be looking for you. In other words, people I know here in oregon aren’t going to randomly be reading the Orange County deeds looking for folks they know. I don’t have a horse in this race but I think it’s an odd practice and one they should get explicit permission about before doing.


----------



## justadreamaway77

limace said:


> Yeah I think it’s different. Someone going to a website to look it up is A. A lot of work and B. They’d have to be looking for you. In other words, people I know here in oregon aren’t going to randomly be reading the Orange County deeds looking for folks they know. I don’t have a horse in this race but I think it’s an odd practice and one they should get explicit permission about before doing.


Do people you know in Oregon cruise the disboards and would know if is you with just your last name listed...no first name, no city or state that you live in, just your last name? 

I belong to several resale company hosted Facebook pages and they list/congratulate people who closed on their contract by first and last name a lot.


----------



## limace

That wasn’t posted on Disboards, it was on FB. I know other companies do it too-I think it’s fine if the participants have agreed to it. Sounds like that isn’t the case.


----------



## gwendollen

gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/21


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

gwendollen said:


> gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/21



Wow! That is loaded. 640 points would be so fun to use!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Hi all
Just joined  and this is actually mine and my husbands first time ever buying DVC so fingers crossed it passes!

Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22-sent 2/20

anyone think that has a good chance of getting passed?


----------



## Ginamarie

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Hi all
> Just joined  and this is actually mine and my husbands first time ever buying DVC so fingers crossed it passes!
> 
> Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22-sent 2/20
> 
> anyone think that has a good chance of getting passed?


Could go either way, but you definitely have a shot!
I saw this contract!


----------



## kes601

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Hi all
> Just joined  and this is actually mine and my husbands first time ever buying DVC so fingers crossed it passes!
> 
> Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22-sent 2/20
> 
> anyone think that has a good chance of getting passed?


OKW was taken a lot in Nov / Dec, but January seemed to be 1 in 4 was being taken at ROFR (from the stats I saw).  We are waiting to hear back on one submitted 2/3 that comes out to $94 / point for 420 points (it's really $96/point but seller is paying closing).  I figure we have a 50/50 shot.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Jumping on this thread for a second time this quarter!  Since my first contract at was stripped, I'm super excited this one is loaded!

EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

*Ginamarie thanks thats deff reassuring to hear  my cousin had me worried saying Disney is too hard up for money that they were probably buying them all back right now, so i'm super glad i found this site!! 

kes601 good to know! hope you get good news soon *


----------



## jwmob91

True addonitis....points haven't loaded for Poly contract we just signed for, and here we are with another contract going to ROFR. Actual photo of my wallet/bank account....

jwmob91---$155-$8461-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 2/22


----------



## kandlsutton

jwmob91 said:


> True addonitis....points haven't loaded for Poly contract we just signed for, and here we are with another contract going to ROFR. Actual photo of my wallet/bank account....
> 
> jwmob91---$155-$8461-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 2/22


I saw that one too, but DH just looked at me like I was crazy.  But he's the one who says we don't have enough points (210 at RIV with AUG UY and 180 at AKV with DEC UY) for 2 trips a year when he prefers the 1BR and I want to use RIV points for 2BR family trips every 2-3 years.  He wouldn't invite the adults kids along if I didn't insist.


----------



## najgreen

najgreen said:


> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27


Passed!! Wasn't too worried as its on the higher side, but glad to move onto the next step!
najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/20


----------



## Mrs p

EmilyDisFan said:


> Jumping on this thread for a second time this quarter!  Since my first contract at was stripped, I'm super excited this one is loaded!
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22


Seems like a great deal - good luck


----------



## DisneyMom_3

najgreen said:


> Passed!! Wasn't too worried as its on the higher side, but glad to move onto the next step!
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/20


Congrats! 
Hoping I hear some good news soon too! My VGF was sent 2/4.


----------



## Ginamarie

EmilyDisFan said:


> Jumping on this thread for a second time this quarter!  Since my first contract at was stripped, I'm super excited this one is loaded!
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22


Great price on this!


----------



## manditrianne

justadreamaway77 said:


> I am still waiting for a contract sent 1/25.…..they don't always get decided in order of when they were sent.


They indicated things come in "batches" so I'm guessing it's whatever grouping the ROFR office applies - probably some incredibly complex proprietary algorithm...or maybe just random!


----------



## Ginamarie

Maleficent_Hades said:


> *Ginamarie thanks thats deff reassuring to hear  my cousin had me worried saying Disney is too hard up for money that they were probably buying them all back right now, so i'm super glad i found this site!!
> 
> kes601 good to know! hope you get good news soon *


They can’t buy them all back!

sometimes there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to what they buy and what they pass though.


----------



## manditrianne

JC1984 said:


> Who is your broker?


DVC Resale Market


----------



## carseatguru

carseatguru---$160-$8912-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 2/18


----------



## najgreen

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Congrats!
> Hoping I hear some good news soon too! My VGF was sent 2/4.


Thank you and good luck!!  Hope you hear back this week!!


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> First contract after years of stalking them. Hopefully the process goes smoothly.



PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26 - Passed 2/22

Less then a month wait! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Mrs p

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26 - Passed 2/22
> 
> Less then a month wait! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Great news! we have one at the same price so fingers crossed.


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26 - Passed 2/22
> 
> Less then a month wait! Good luck to everyone still waiting!



YAY! I have been waiting for some BCV to come through! I am a few days behind you in waiting. I am hopeful now!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Seeing a BCV pass has me feeling like  crossing my fingers to hear about mine by weeks end.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> Seeing a BCV pass has me feeling like  crossing my fingers to hear about mine by weeks end.



It's gotta be this week! COME ON ROFR's PASSES!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> It's gotta be this week! COME ON ROFR's PASSES!


This is how I am going to look waiting all week for my pass


----------



## manditrianne

JC1984 said:


> This is how I am going to look waiting all week for my pass
> View attachment 558372


Hey, twin!


----------



## Bobby2443

najgreen said:


> Passed!! Wasn't too worried as its on the higher side, but glad to move onto the next step!
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/20



thanks for sharing, I have two very similar ones I’m waiting on so this makes me feel pretty good they’ll go through


----------



## JC1984

manditrianne said:


> Hey, twin!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

The image I have every time someone says they passed ROFR. There goes another one from the thread.




.


----------



## lovethesun12

Disneytrippin' said:


> The image I have every time someone says they passed ROFR. There goes another one from the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Then after a few months/weeks/hours they float right back down with a serious case of addonitis.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?

Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23


Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?



I think you will be ok to pass but if you don’t you can choose to get your money refunded or keep it on file for another contract.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thank You.

In the last year, we have bought our new home, got new jobs and adopted our son but im more nervous about this DVC contract because it's an international contract/process. lol


----------



## kandlsutton

Lee Matthews said:


> Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?


We passed ROFR last week at $107 with a similar 180pt stripped contract.


----------



## Divaofdisney

I am wishing for all those waiting this week good luck and a sprinkle of pixie dust!! I am waiting too but I know it will be another week or 2.


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635 said:


> lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31
> 
> I'm hoping this one has better luck since it's an international seller.



PASSED 2/23


----------



## vicarrieous

lisa3635 said:


> PASSED 2/23


Congrats! You are getting me excited! I sent 1/31 as well  YAY!


----------



## lisa3635

vicarrieous said:


> Congrats! You are getting me excited! I sent 1/31 as well  YAY!


Good luck!


----------



## FinnFogg

Lee Matthews said:


> Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?



We are in ROFR for a 210 pt AKV contract with full 2021 points for $108.  If we pass, I think you have a pretty good shot. Submitted Jan 28, so hopefully we hear soon!


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16---$75-$4950-50-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/20
waiting on Disney's response
this is our 1st contract


----------



## dischris11

Dischris11---$120-$27681-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 2/23

This is our first contract so I'm really excited. I have a trip already planned for Halloween (taking our kids for the first time) so I'm hoping this comes through quick enough to use!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lee Matthews said:


> Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?



this is the same price I paid in December, and I had a loaded contract instead of a stripped one. I think you’re in good shape!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/23 

Passed today, sent 1/31.


----------



## vicarrieous

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> Passed today, sent 1/31.


YAY! Another sent 1/31 pass! I am getting antsy! Congrats!


----------



## figgy0223

It's my birthday today! So hoping maybe this contract we sent in 2 weeks ago passes as a nice birthday surprise....not likely today but still, fingers crossed maybe! Will be our first!

figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9


----------



## kes601

vicarrieous said:


> YAY! Another sent 1/31 pass! I am getting antsy! Congrats!


Me too, it means we are 4 or 5 days away.  But honestly we don't know if we want to pass or have it taken.  It would give us plenty of points to splurge on all of our trips, but we can buy enough add-on points to be happy straight from Disney and we'd be done with it the day we contact them.


----------



## vicarrieous

kes601 said:


> Me too, it means we are 4 or 5 days away.  But honestly we don't know if we want to pass or have it taken.  It would give us plenty of points to splurge on all of our trips, but we can buy enough add-on points to be happy straight from Disney and we'd be done with it the day we contact them.



I am so excited! This is our first ever contract and on day 23 of waiting for ROFR. I am trying to be patient, and out timeline is tight, but we have points in this contract that have to be used end of July so I am excited to pass and then wait some more lol. Or HOPEFULLY pass


----------



## Halston

lisa3635 said:


> PASSED 2/23


Congrats ! Fast for an international !


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

vicarrieous said:


> YAY! Another sent 1/31 pass! I am getting antsy! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## justadreamaway77

kes601 said:


> Me too, it means we are 4 or 5 days away.  But honestly we don't know if we want to pass or have it taken.  It would give us plenty of points to splurge on all of our trips, but we can buy enough add-on points to be happy straight from Disney and we'd be done with it the day we contact them.


No it doesn't, they do not go in chronological order. We sent ours on 1/25 and have yet to hear back. There are some people who were 1/31 and they were taken 10 days later. Don't get your hopes up that it will go in date order


----------



## kes601

justadreamaway77 said:


> No it doesn't, they do not go in chronological order. We sent ours on 1/25 and have yet to hear back. There are some people who were 1/31 and they were taken 10 days later. Don't get your hopes up that it will go in date order


Ok, then we are a day closer than we were yesterday and a whole lot closer than we were on 2/3.  Who did you use as your broker?  I suspect some might be a little more on top of it in terms of contacting their clients.


----------



## isthisanything

justadreamaway77 said:


> No it doesn't, they do not go in chronological order. We sent ours on 1/25 and have yet to hear back. There are some people who were 1/31 and they were taken 10 days later. Don't get your hopes up that it will go in date order



Agreed that it's not a perfect day-by-day chronological order, but it does seem that they're at least largely working through them in relatively sequential order from tracking this over the last couple of months.  I'm hopeful that your pass will come through today.


----------



## manditrianne

kes601 said:


> Ok, then we are a day closer than we were yesterday and a whole lot closer than we were on 2/3.  Who did you use as your broker?  I suspect some might be a little more on top of it in terms of contacting their clients.



Regardless of dates, #optimism


----------



## justadreamaway77

kes601 said:


> Ok, then we are a day closer than we were yesterday and a whole lot closer than we were on 2/3.  Who did you use as your broker?  I suspect some might be a little more on top of it in terms of contacting their clients.


I used Bee, she is on top of things...trust me. She has had some come back in 5 days and some come back in 97 days. They are all over the place. Just be prepared to be frustrated. Maybe you will get lucky but don't count on hearing back based solely on date.


----------



## kes601

justadreamaway77 said:


> I used Bee, she is on top of things...trust me. She has had some come back in 5 days and some come back in 97 days. They are all over the place. Just be prepared to be frustrated. Maybe you will get lucky but don't count on hearing back based solely on date.


Good to know, but not sure why you singled my post out when others have been saying similar things as well.  I'll get back to the rest of the thread now.


----------



## manditrianne

kes601 said:


> Good to know, but not sure why you singled my post out when others have been saying similar things as well.  I'll get back to the rest of the thread now.



It's far too easy to misconstrue black-and-white text, and we may not mean things to come across as harsh as they sometimes seem. That said, even if anyone does sound like a Negative Nelly in any of the posts, we can remind ourselves that we're talking about the happiest place on earth and buying into a piece of it - and impatience can get the best of us.

Ignore dates, ignore comments about dates and just know it's going to be any day now - and I'm right there with you! This is precisely the forum in which to support each other during the wait!


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06—$151-$18,129-110-BLT-March-0/20-116/21-110/22-buyer pays MF’21-sent 2/22


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> tgarre06—$151-$18,129-110-BLT-March-0/20-116/21-110/22-buyer pays MF’21-sent 2/22


This was listed for $148 per point, and I offered over asking at $151 per point due to what I’ve seen being taken. Hopefully it passes!


----------



## FinnFogg

FinnFogg said:


> FinnFogg---$108–$25065-210-AKL-Apr -0/20, 210/21, 210/22 - sent 1/28


Passed!! 2/23


----------



## poofyo101

The date does matter.
IT gets pushed back alot of times from mistakes on the contract or from the broker but 90% of the time they go in order. and buy backs get bought back before the order of passing ROFR


----------



## FinnFogg

Updated:

FinnFogg---$108–$25065-210-AKL-Apr -0/20, 210/21, 210/22 - sent 1/28 - passed 2/23


----------



## gskywalker

Congrats to the many that have "been chosssssen".  While I am likely done buying forever, I still like to come in here and be excited for people and see how things are moving now.  Its been almost 2 weeks since I passed ROFR but I expect it will be another 3 months until the points are in my account with it being an Aulani contract.


----------



## manditrianne

gskywalker said:


> Congrats to the many that have "been chosssssen".  While I am likely done buying forever, I still like to come in here and be excited for people and see how things are moving now.  Its been almost 2 weeks since I passed ROFR but I expect it will be another 3 months until the points are in my account with it being an Aulani contract.


3 months? I'm feeling optimistic...maybe only 2!


----------



## gskywalker

manditrianne said:


> 3 months? I'm feeling optimistic...maybe only 2!


I'm CDN and still am not sure how I will be able to get the contract notarized, plus sending the money, etc.  I figure it will all take longer than normal because of covid and even longer because I am CDN. Usually people have to go the US consolate to get it notarized, but it is closed to the public because of Covid(CDN notaries don't count for Hawaii).  We'll see.


----------



## kes601

Had a question not really related to ROFR, but the entire process.  We bought direct points from Disney for SSR.  Let's say our OKW resale passes, estoppel gets sent, contract closes, etc.  I know we at some point receive paperwork (unclear if this is postal mail or email) from Disney that says everything is done, points are loaded, etc.  But, my question is.....since we are already in the system should the points from OKW magically show up on our DVC account or will we be required to enter the activation code, etc.


----------



## Rustygirl84

kes601 said:


> Had a question not really related to ROFR, but the entire process.  We bought direct points from Disney for SSR.  Let's say our OKW resale passes, estoppel gets sent, contract closes, etc.  I know we at some point receive paperwork (unclear if this is postal mail or email) from Disney that says everything is done, points are loaded, etc.  But, my question is.....since we are already in the system should the points from OKW magically show up on our DVC account or will we be required to enter the activation code, etc.



I received an email with notification that the contract had loaded and the points were there a week later. No need to enter an activation code


----------



## ValW

kes601 said:


> Had a question not really related to ROFR, but the entire process.  We bought direct points from Disney for SSR.  Let's say our OKW resale passes, estoppel gets sent, contract closes, etc.  I know we at some point receive paperwork (unclear if this is postal mail or email) from Disney that says everything is done, points are loaded, etc.  But, my question is.....since we are already in the system should the points from OKW magically show up on our DVC account or will we be required to enter the activation code, etc.




Since you already have an account, you will get an email when your new contract is added.  However, I did not receive notification when points were loaded - I just kept checking my account until they showed up.


----------



## lovethesun12

gskywalker said:


> I'm CDN and still am not sure how I will be able to get the contract notarized, plus sending the money, etc.  I figure it will all take longer than normal because of covid and even longer because I am CDN. Usually people have to go the US consolate to get it notarized, but it is closed to the public because of Covid(CDN notaries don't count for Hawaii).  We'll see.


I had a lawyer do mine, I think many of them are able to if you wanted to check out a few and their fees.

ETA: Also CDN.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

tgarre06 said:


> This was listed for $148 per point, and I offered over asking at $151 per point due to what I’ve seen being taken. Hopefully it passes!



Smart strategy! I’ve seen some lower BLT ones posted and was thinking that at asking price, they would surely be snagged. I hope this strategy works for you!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

tgarre06 said:


> This was listed for $148 per point, and I offered over asking at $151 per point due to what I’ve seen being taken. Hopefully it passes!


Good idea! I had a PVB taken last month that was asking price. Some have passed since then that were only a few dollars more per point. I think paying a few hundred dollars more to avoid the hassle of finding another contract and waiting again for it to go through ROFR is definitely worth it! Hoping yours passes!


----------



## GreyTami

hhisc16 said:


> hhisc16---$75-$4950-50-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/20
> waiting on Disney's response
> this is our 1st contract


Oh good luck!  We have our first 50 at VB pending and can’t wai!


----------



## JC1984

JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23

Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


----------



## michael730

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


Jelly! I am still wigging out!  a BIG congrats!


----------



## manditrianne

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


Nope - I'll take over from here!


----------



## princesscinderella

I keep stalking all the resale site because after being bought back twice I’m not holding out hope for the one in ROFR now.  I have back up contracts I’m eyeing ready to be bid on just in case.


----------



## JC1984

manditrianne said:


> Nope - I'll take over from here!


Best of luck. Even though it is complete it still feels like a lot has to happen... Here is what they told me...
Great News! Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.

Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:

1) Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you

2) Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.

3) Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days. Please note: Due to COVID19, this process could take up to 45-60 days as Disney has notified us they have made significant reductions in staffing and those Cast Members that remain are working remotely.

*SELLERS:* Once the ownership transfer is complete, the title company will send out your proceeds. *BUYERS:* Once the ownership transfer is complete, Disney will send you two emails with your membership information, or if you are a current member adding on with same title and use year, your account will be updated with the new contract.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

justadreamaway77 said:


> No it doesn't, they do not go in chronological order. We sent ours on 1/25 and have yet to hear back. There are some people who were 1/31 and they were taken 10 days later. Don't get your hopes up that it will go in date order


Hey. We all have our hopes up. Let's be honest.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


Omigarsh! Mine was sent 2/3.  How am I going to sleep tonight.


----------



## JC1984

I haven’t slept in 21 days


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> Congrats to the many that have "been chosssssen".  While I am likely done buying forever, I still like to come in here and be excited for people and see how things are moving now.  Its been almost 2 weeks since I passed ROFR but I expect it will be another 3 months until the points are in my account with it being an Aulani contract.


Does Aulani take longer? NM didn’t read the next post where you are in Canada.


----------



## MonaMN

Disneytrippin' said:


> Omigarsh! Mine was sent 2/3.  How am I going to sleep tonight.


Same day here... will be on high alert all week!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Disneytrippin' said:


> Omigarsh! Mine was sent 2/3.  How am I going to sleep tonight.


I’m right behind you. Mine was sent 2/4 and now I’m not only checking my email obsessively, I’m also checking this thread to see if any have passed that were sent right before me. Hoping you get good news tomorrow!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I'm on the west coast so sometimes I wake up at 5 a.m  and check my email. Because it's 9 a.m. there. Then I have to watch A S M R. videos to get back to sleep


----------



## JC1984

Disneytrippin' said:


> I'm on the west coast so sometimes I wake up at 5 a.m  and check my email. Because it's 9 a.m. there. Then I have to watch A S M R. videos to get back to sleep


I did the same thing. Then this afternoon I heard my wife’s phone ding then mine a second later and I knew...


----------



## Disneytrippin'

JC1984 said:


> I did the same thing. Then this afternoon I heard my wife’s phone ding then mine a second later and I knew...


Thats awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MonaMN said:


> Same day here... will be on high alert all week!


Make that three of us - we sent to ROFR on 2/3 as well!  
I'm wasn't expecting to hear back soon but wouldn't mind it!  Here's hoping!


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

Joining all of you on the watch list this week. My SSR contract was sent to ROFR 2/4 (adjusted from 2/2). I hope my strategy of buying a stripped contract and negotiating the points to be over the $100 a point threshold keeps mine from being taken. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## gisele2

EmilyDisFan said:


> Jumping on this thread for a second time this quarter!  Since my first contract at was stripped, I'm super excited this one is loaded!
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22


Great  price !


----------



## gisele2

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26 - Passed 2/22
> 
> Less then a month wait! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


Welcome neighbor ! Great price .


----------



## Nzdude09

Quick one, who actually sends out the pass/taken for rofr? I am working through Fidelity/American title. Just asking because it took them 10 days to send to Disney for ROFR and want to make sure I bug the right people (my ROFR was sent 2/2)


----------



## kes601

Nzdude09 said:


> Quick one, who actually sends out the pass/taken for rofr? I am working through Fidelity/American title. Just asking because it took them 10 days to send to Disney for ROFR and want to make sure I bug the right people (my ROFR was sent 2/2)


I can't tell you specifically for who you are working with, but for me I was told that the broker (DVC Resale Market) would send us the notification.  They are also the ones who sent the contract to Disney.


----------



## michael730

Nzdude09 said:


> Quick one, who actually sends out the pass/taken for rofr? I am working through Fidelity/American title. Just asking because it took them 10 days to send to Disney for ROFR and want to make sure I bug the right people (my ROFR was sent 2/2)


When my contract was taken a couple weeks ago my agent from fidelity reached out to me that it was taken, following her the next week first American title reached out as well and told me they began to process my refund for the deposit which ended up taking 2 weeks from when my contract was officially taken by Disney. Hope that helps!


----------



## isthisanything

isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2/2021, passed 2/24 

....and boom goes the dynamite.  Our first contract, and I'm super-excited.  Hope it opens the doors for a bunch of passes today!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

isthisanything said:


> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2/2021, passed 2/24
> 
> ....and boom goes the dynamite.  Our first contract, and I'm super-excited.  Hope it opens the doors for a bunch of passes today!


Congratulations! I was so excited because I got an email from the resale company immediately after reading your post, but, unfortunately, mine was taken. 
Hope others get better news today!


----------



## isthisanything

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Congratulations! I was so excited because I got an email from the title company immediately after reading your post, but, unfortunately, mine was taken.
> Hope others get better news today!



I'm really sorry to hear that.  If you decide to try again, I hope you'll have better luck this time around!


----------



## kes601

isthisanything said:


> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2/2021, passed 2/24
> 
> ....and boom goes the dynamite.  Our first contract, and I'm super-excited.  Hope it opens the doors for a bunch of passes today!





DisneyMom_3 said:


> Congratulations! I was so excited because I got an email from the title company immediately after reading your post, but, unfortunately, mine was taken.
> Hope others get better news today!


Curious who you both used as brokers / title companies?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Updated:
> DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4, TAKEN 2/24


Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.  
Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!

Thoughts?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

isthisanything said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that.  If you decide to try again, I hope you'll have better luck this time around!


Thanks! I can’t decide what to do now. Thinking maybe I should take a few days to think about it.


----------



## princesscinderella

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Thanks! I can’t decide what to do now. Thinking maybe I should take a few days to think about it.


I’m of the belief of at first you don’t succeed to try again.  If DVC is what you want then don’t give up.  They can’t take them all.


----------



## isthisanything

kes601 said:


> Curious who you both used as brokers / title companies?



Fidelity as broker, and First American as title company.  First American contacted me to let me know about the waiver of ROFR.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?



Buying points through resale is certainly a rollercoaster ride, but totally worth it.  Get back out there, pick another, try for the best price for you (don't overpay), and let it roll! 

If it gets taken, pick another!  Look at it as an adventure!

 It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?


Don't be discouraged - you tend to hear more about people shouting from the rooftops when they pass than from people get taken.  As the saying goes "they can't take them all".  You can look at the reports and know what's a safe price / what properties tend to be bought back right now (though it can change).  If you get "too good of a deal" they will probably buy it back - some people offer a few bucks more per point just to increase their chances of it passing / away from the buyback danger zone.  But yeah if it's your first contract the wait can be especially excruciating and a taken verdict more painful.  Jump back in and eventually you'll be gleefully planning decades of Disney with your family .  We just did our Welcome Home trip and took a tour of Riviera's four room types (our home resort) and also tours of BLT, Poly and VGF.  Of course we loved our home resort but also LOVED VGF - you are going to be SO happy there once you snag the right contract.  The rooms are just *gorgeous* as is the hotel's enormous lobby and just love it's on the monorail line and a quick walk to Poly to their dining options.   I'm sure you know all of that but just reaffirming how amazing VGF is - shake it off and jump back in the game - you'll pass eventually and be beaming as an owner.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Buying points through resale is certainly a rollercoaster ride, but totally worth it.  Get back out there, pick another, try for the best price for you (don't overpay), and let it roll!
> 
> If it gets taken, pick another!  Look at it as an adventure!
> 
> It will all be worth it in the end.


Thanks! It’s definitely a roller coaster! I guess if I can’t go to Disney right now, I can at least get part of the experience!  
I think the waiting is the hardest! I’m okay with moving on to the next, it’s just so hard to have to wait so long to find out. I guess I need to change my expectations. Just expect for it to not go through and not check my email and this thread obsessively and if one happens to make it, I can be excited then as opposed to getting excited when an offer is accepted and feeling like it’s already mine. It’s just so hard to feel like something is ripped out from under you.


----------



## Halston

isthisanything said:


> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2/2021, passed 2/24
> 
> ....and boom goes the dynamite.  Our first contract, and I'm super-excited.  Hope it opens the doors for a bunch of passes today!


Congrats ! Still waiting for mine sent on 2/4.  My points offer is lower than yours.  Starting to get nervous


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Nzdude09 said:


> Quick one, who actually sends out the pass/taken for rofr? I am working through Fidelity/American title. Just asking because it took them 10 days to send to Disney for ROFR and want to make sure I bug the right people (my ROFR was sent 2/2)



We are using Fidelity/First American this go around. We received the email from First American telling us it had been sent. 

But in the past, I received an email from the broker it had been taken. So... bug both 





princesscinderella said:


> I’m of the belief of at first you don’t succeed to try again.  If DVC is what you want then don’t give up.  They can’t take them all.



This is what we are doing. It is so disappointing and discouraging to get the email it was taken. But this is true, they cannot take them all. One is bound to go through.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Don't be discouraged - you tend to hear more about people shouting from the rooftops when they pass than from people get taken.  As the saying goes "they can't take them all".  You can look at the reports and know what's a safe price / what properties tend to be bought back right now (though it can change).  If you get "too good of a deal" they will probably buy it back - some people offer a few bucks more per point just to increase their chances of it passing / away from the buyback danger zone.  But yeah if it's your first contract the wait can be especially excruciating and a taken verdict more painful.  Jump back in and eventually you'll be gleefully planning decades of Disney with your family .  We just did our Welcome Home trip and took a tour of Riviera's four room types (our home resort) and also tours of BLT, Poly and VGF.  Of course we loved our home resort but also LOVED VGF - you are going to be SO happy there once you snag the right contract.  The rooms are just *gorgeous* as is the hotel's enormous lobby and just love it's on the monorail line and a quick walk to Poly to their dining options.   I'm sure you know all of that but just reaffirming how amazing VGF is - shake it off and jump back in the game - you'll pass eventually and be beaming as an owner.


Thanks for the encouragement! Yes, we LOVE  VGF! We stayed there for the first time in December renting points and were upgraded to a 1BR! We had a lake view studio and the 1BR was standard view, but it was definitely worth losing the lake view for the upgrade. That trip is what sealed the deal on purchasing DVC! I had always wanted to stay at Poly (still never have though) and GF, so when I came across a great PVB contract, I jumped on it. When it was taken, I decided I would probably rather have VGF anyway since I had the option to have a 1BR or 2BR not just a studio. So, I felt like that happened for a reason. Now, I’m just not sure what I want to do. But, I’ll probably start looking again soon! Thanks again!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! Yes, we LOVE ❤ VGF! We stayed there for the first time in December renting points and were upgraded to a 1BR! We had a lake view studio and the 1BR was standard view, but it was definitely worth losing the lake view for the upgrade. That trip is what sealed the deal on purchasing DVC! I had always wanted to stay at Poly (still never have though) and GF, so when I came across a great PVB contract, I jumped on it. When it was taken, I decided I would probably rather have VGF anyway since I had the option to have a 1BR or 2BR not just a studio. So, I felt like that happened for a reason. Now, I’m just not sure what I want to do. But, I’ll probably start looking again soon! Thanks again!


We saw the VGF 2bedroom so got a good impression of a studio and a 1bedroom - both so lovely!  Reminds me of Riviera but just a little more swanky.  Um... then saw the grand villa... bucket list - I must stay there some day!  Yeah Poly is awesome but like you said - no 1 or 2 bedrooms and not hard to get a studio there at 7 months most of the year so owning at VGF will be awesome.  Now just to decide how many points and the magic number for price to make sure it clears ROFR.  And yes like you said in another post I don't put much glee in the accepted offer part - it's getting the magic Pass from ROFR when you know (barring strange circumstances) it's yours.  Which (hopefully) for us is coming any day now.  OK we totally overbid on ours so if it doesn't pass I'd be shocked but it's our third contract - I know until you get your first one the wait and process is the hardest.  You got this!  How many points are you looking (to start) for?


----------



## poofyo101

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?


just keep making offers and keep sending them through. I have had so many bought back. Just onto the next one. Its just a contract. They are all virtually the same in a way so just keep trying.


----------



## isthisanything

My bid was almost certainly higher than it needed to be.  The highest one I've seen taken was $103 with closing costs paid for by the seller.  So hopefully you'll be okay.  We just did the math and figured that a) it was a loaded contract, and b) we would likely rent some points this year if we didn't buy.  So when we factored that cost in, we  figured it was better to overpay by a few bucks a point and skip the renting than it was to take our chances with a sharper bid.  But that is definitely not the right choice for everyone.  Good luck, and I'm very hopeful you get your pass shortly!



Halston said:


> Congrats ! Still waiting for mine sent on 2/4.  My points offer is lower than yours.  Starting to get nervous


----------



## figgy0223

isthisanything said:


> My bid was almost certainly higher than it needed to be.  The highest one I've seen taken was $103 with closing costs paid for by the seller.  So hopefully you'll be okay.  We just did the math and figured that a) it was a loaded contract, and b) we would likely rent some points this year if we didn't buy.  So when we factored that cost in, we  figured it was better to overpay by a few bucks a point and skip the renting than it was to take our chances with a sharper bid.  But that is definitely not the right choice for everyone.  Good luck, and I'm very hopeful you get your pass shortly!


I agree with your thought process. Well, at least, it makes sense for us. We are trying to skip renting and hoping our contract passes ROFR. But I wish I would have joined this thread BEFORE we put in our offer cause I would have maybe paid a couple bucks more per point in hopes it makes it more likely to go through. We paid asking - maybe rookie mistake, don't know. In the long haul, that's cheaper than renting for another year. Fingers crossed. But if we have to start over with bidding on a new contract, I'll bid up.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We saw the VGF 2bedroom so got a good impression of a studio and a 1bedroom - both so lovely!  Reminds me of Riviera but just a little more swanky.  Um... then saw the grand villa... bucket list - I must stay there some day!  Yeah Poly is awesome but like you said - no 1 or 2 bedrooms and not hard to get a studio there at 7 months most of the year so owning at VGF will be awesome.  Now just to decide how many points and the magic number for price to make sure it clears ROFR.  And yes like you said in another post I don't put much glee in the accepted offer part - it's getting the magic Pass from ROFR when you know (barring strange circumstances) it's yours.  Which (hopefully) for us is coming any day now.  OK we totally overbid on ours so if it doesn't pass I'd be shocked but it's our third contract - I know until you get your first one the wait and process is the hardest.  You got this!  How many points are you looking (to start) for?


VGF Grand Villa is definitely on my bucket list as well!
I’ve been looking in the 175-200 pt range.
Poly was 190 points and VGF was 175.
Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Nzdude09

Nzdude09---$100-$14889-130-SSR-Dec-0/19, 130/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/24


So excited, this is our first contract! Nice to have a loaded contract to start this year


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
Passed 2/24
Over the moon with this one


----------



## vicarrieous

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> Passed 2/24
> Over the moon with this one


Congrats! Still waiting here...day 24. I am glad to see some positive news today.


----------



## ValW

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> Passed 2/24
> Over the moon with this one




Great price for a small contract!  Congrats!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Thanks! It’s definitely a roller coaster! I guess if I can’t go to Disney right now, I can at least get part of the experience!
> I think the waiting is the hardest! I’m okay with moving on to the next, it’s just so hard to have to wait so long to find out. I guess I need to change my expectations. Just expect for it to not go through and not check my email and this thread obsessively and if one happens to make it, I can be excited then as opposed to getting excited when an offer is accepted and feeling like it’s already mine. It’s just so hard to feel like something is ripped out from under you.



           That's the spirit!!


The real depression is when you are finished making offers!!  I miss the excitement of picking out contracts to buy!

Good luck and keep us informed!  We are here for you!


----------



## Mrs p

vicarrieous said:


> Congrats! Still waiting here...day 24. I am glad to see some positive news today.


Thanks - very excited to stay at BWV in 2022!!


----------



## Mrs p

ValW said:


> Great price for a small contract!  Congrats!


Thanks - good luck to those waiting


----------



## Mrs p

ABE4DISNEY said:


> That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> The real depression is when you are finished making offers!!  I miss the excitement of picking out contracts to buy!
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed!  We are here for you!


That’s the attitude I saw a good 100 pt VGF on one of the main sites today - hope one comes round for you soon Disneymom


----------



## tripgoerNS

Nzdude09 said:


> Nzdude09---$100-$14889-130-SSR-Dec-0/19, 130/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> 
> So excited, this is our first contract! Nice to have a loaded contract to start this year



Love seeing all of these SSR passes. I’m 2/3


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?


Your contract was pretty loaded and a good price comparatively.
Whenever you try to put through a good deal there’s a chance it gets taken... but that’s also the only way you get a good deal!
I’d keep trying! Disney took my first offer but passed my second.


----------



## Ginamarie

Mrs p said:


> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> Passed 2/24
> Over the moon with this one


Great deal on a small contract!!


----------



## iannovich

Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31 - Passed 2/24

Another SSR pass! Not surprised since it's above average price on a small contract, but woohoo!


----------



## GBBT7636

GBBT7636---$144-$29520-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/9, taken 2/24

First time posting here. Disappointed, but not surprised I got snagged by the ROFR monster. Seems to be a run on BLT contracts and the ppp continues to increase in the resale market. Only 15 days from when it was sent to a ROFR decision.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Ginamarie said:


> Your contract was pretty loaded and a good price comparatively.
> Whenever you try to put through a good deal there’s a chance it gets taken... but that’s also the only way you get a good deal!
> I’d keep trying! Disney took my first offer but passed my second.


I agree. Unfortunately, I keep bidding on DVC resorts that have very little information that I could find about previous sales. When I was looking, both of my offers were higher than what had passed the previous month. Who knows?! I know I saw on here 2 offers that were essentially the same except one was loaded. Disney took the one that wasn’t loaded and passed the loaded one and they were within a day of each other. But, like you said, I’ll keep trying! 
We’ve been to WDW twice since they reopened and I told my husband that I wouldn’t ask to go again until masks are no longer required (not trying to start anything about masks -  I understand why they have the rule and respect it, but we can go other places and enjoy our vacations without needing masks. He’s not a big Disney fan, but he comes because he loves me, so I figure we can do more of the things he enjoys, like snow skiing, without the need for masks while we wait.) All that to say, I guess I’m not really in a hurry, so I can keep trying for great deals. They can’t take them all!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

GBBT7636 said:


> GBBT7636---$144-$29520-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/9, taken 2/24
> 
> First time posting here. Disappointed, but not surprised I got snagged by the ROFR monster. Seems to be a run on BLT contracts and the ppp continues to increase in the resale market. Only 15 days from when it was sent to a ROFR decision.


 So sorry! I’ve lost two in the past month to that monster!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

ABE4DISNEY said:


> That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> The real depression is when you are finished making offers!!  I miss the excitement of picking out contracts to buy!
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed!  We are here for you!



Maybe you can make the offers for me, so I don’t have to know about them until one finally makes it through!  But, in all seriousness, thanks!


----------



## JC1984

Everyone needs to stop buying BLT for awhile!


----------



## Sandisw

Just posting a gentle reminder to please post links to businesses. I had to delete a few posts.


----------



## lisa3635

GBBT7636 said:


> GBBT7636---$144-$29520-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/9, taken 2/24
> 
> First time posting here. Disappointed, but not surprised I got snagged by the ROFR monster. Seems to be a run on BLT contracts and the ppp continues to increase in the resale market. Only 15 days from when it was sent to a ROFR decision.



Its crazy the decisions they make, my 200 BLT contract with 2020 and 2021 points passed yesterday at the same $144.  Mine was October, but still it seems like it is totally random.


----------



## Halston

Nzdude09 said:


> Nzdude09---$100-$14889-130-SSR-Dec-0/19, 130/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> 
> So excited, this is our first contract! Nice to have a loaded contract to start this year


Congrats !


----------



## mightyblade

Got closing documents today. ROFR passed 2/11. 13 days


----------



## gskywalker

lovethesun12 said:


> I had a lawyer do mine, I think many of them are able to if you wanted to check out a few and their fees.
> 
> ETA: Also CDN.


K thanks come the time I will see what I can find.  I know I saw one but it was $200 per signature, plus it was in central Toronto, yuck.


JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email


Congrats, we'll have to see if we end up running into you there some time, lol.  I will be interested to see when you close compared to mine.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> Congrats, we'll have to see if we end up running into you there some time, lol.  I will be interested to see when you close compared to mine.


We will be there hopefully in January 2022. I plan on updating the Closing Time Thread but will DM you my dates as well.


----------



## gskywalker

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Thanks! It’s definitely a roller coaster! I guess if I can’t go to Disney right now, I can at least get part of the experience!
> I think the waiting is the hardest! I’m okay with moving on to the next, it’s just so hard to have to wait so long to find out. I guess I need to change my expectations. Just expect for it to not go through and not check my email and this thread obsessively and if one happens to make it, I can be excited then as opposed to getting excited when an offer is accepted and feeling like it’s already mine. It’s just so hard to feel like something is ripped out from under you.


It took me 5 contracts to get one through and while it wasn't the original resort I was targeting I am actually happier with the one we got through.  If you want it, don't get invested emotionally if you can.  Its why I had to cut my wife out of the process, she got too excited and then hugely let down after the evil ROFR monster kept eating all our hard work.  So I just told her we weren't buying anymore and then I did everything on my own till I got the right one for us.


----------



## gskywalker

[QUOTE="DisneyMom_3, post: 62721587, member: 667833

That's the spirit!!


The real depression is when you are finished making offers!! I miss the excitement of picking out contracts to buy!

Good luck and keep us informed! We are here for you!

[/QUOTE]

Funny enough I just miss searching and negotiating the contracts.


----------



## gskywalker

JC1984 said:


> We will be there hopefully in January 2022. I plan on updating the Closing Time Thread but will DM you my dates as well.


We will be there January 26, likely not before.  We will be there for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## ValW

lisa3635 said:


> Its crazy the decisions they make, my 200 BLT contract with 2020 and 2021 points passed yesterday at the same $144.  Mine was October, but still it seems like it is totally random.



Wasn’t your contract an international seller?  Seems to make a big difference in getting a pass.


----------



## Rileygirl

A looonnngg time ago (years) I was reading the rofr thread, and some disser posted he was pretty sure Disney’s ROFR process involved a monkey, a dartboard, and a bottle of whiskey. That always stuck with me, lol.


----------



## jjwelch24

jjwelch24---$110-$12301-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> We will be there January 26, likely not before.  We will be there for our 25th anniversary.


Planning 11th to the 18th. We'll leave you note in a bottle at the pool


----------



## DisneyMom_3

gskywalker said:


> It took me 5 contracts to get one through and while it wasn't the original resort I was targeting I am actually happier with the one we got through.  If you want it, don't get invested emotionally if you can.  Its why I had to cut my wife out of the process, she got too excited and then hugely let down after the evil ROFR monster kept eating all our hard work.  So I just told her we weren't buying anymore and then I did everything on my own till I got the right one for us.


I’ve seen your contracts and you eventually did get a great deal! I guess the lesson is to just keep trying!
I’m just like your wife! Unfortunately, my husband isn’t really a Disney fan though so not sure he would want to hassle with it.


----------



## gskywalker

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I’ve seen your contracts and you eventually did get a great deal! I guess the lesson is to just keep trying!
> I’m just like your wife! Unfortunately, my husband isn’t really a Disney fan though so not sure he would want to hassle with it.


Sorry to hear.  Keep trying.  For me I love trying to get the contracts.  I had some disappointment but mostly I was excited that I could keep negotiating for more contracts.  I need a job where I just negotiate contracts because I find it fun.  I love numbers and deals.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

mightyblade said:


> Got closing documents today. ROFR passed 2/11. 13 days


Thanks for posting this!  We passed ROFR on 2/9 and still waiting on closing docs. Haven't seen many people on the Closing Time thread posting that their closing docs have been received and it's making me nervous!


----------



## vicarrieous

@Rustygirl84  Have you heard anything about your BCV contract you sent in January? I feel like BCV rofr's have been dragging!


----------



## Rustygirl84

vicarrieous said:


> @Rustygirl84  Have you heard anything about your BCV contract you sent in January? I feel like BCV rofr's have been dragging!


 
Nope nothing yet. I am really hoping to hear by the end of this week. I keep obsessing over my emails.


----------



## Ashlie in Wonderland

Ashlie in Wonderland said:


> Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1


Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24


----------



## Ashlie in Wonderland

PASSED!
Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> Nope nothing yet. I am really hoping to hear by the end of this week. I keep obsessing over my emails.


Same! I am BCV too sent 1/31. It seems like its taking FOREVER!


----------



## Rustygirl84

vicarrieous said:


> Same! I am BCV too sent 1/31. It seems like its taking FOREVER!



My last BCV contract took a little over 30 days to pass. That was end of Sept and passed early November.  We will get there, fingers crossed we both find out this week


----------



## Mouse511

With all the 2/2's passing today, I checked my in box multiple times, as well as the junk/spam box, but still waiting for our 2/2 submitted BLT.


----------



## princesslover

I’m so excited!!  My offer was just accepted tonight on 100 points at CCV!  First resale contract. (We own 150 direct).  Thanks to following this group I stood firm on my offer of $140.  They tried to counter offer twice but I held my ground and they accepted. If it wasn’t for this group I would have probably paid close to asking.  Thank you so much.  I will come back and post my numbers soon!!


----------



## MonaMN

princesslover said:


> I’m so excited!!  My offer was just accepted tonight on 100 points at CCV!  First resale contract. (We own 150 direct).  Thanks to following this group I stood firm on my offer of $140.  They tried to counter offer twice but I held my ground and they accepted. If it wasn’t for this group I would have probably paid close to asking.  Thank you so much.  I will come back and post my numbers soon!!


We are waiting on ROFL for a CCV... at the three week mark so hoping for good news soon!


----------



## princesslover

MonaMN said:


> We are waiting on ROFL for a CCV... at the three week mark so hoping for good news soon!



Good luck! You are so close. I’m jealous!!!  I’m just at the starting gate. Sigh. But very hopeful.


----------



## JoshF

MonaMN said:


> We are waiting on ROFL for a CCV... at the three week mark so hoping for good news soon!


Same here!


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?


Very surprising to see a buy back for VGF at 160. I’m pretty sure the previous highest price was $156. But I agree with everyone who’s already weighed in that you cannot give up! Sooner or later you’re almost assured that the right contract for you will pop up again.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Trying not to feel defeated today. This is my second contract taken in the last month and would’ve been my first DVC contract. Mine have been the first bought back at PVB (others were taken after) and VGF in a while according to all of the information I could find so it’s been pretty unexpected both times. I even talked to my agent before submitting the VGF asking if he thought I should offer more since my last one was taken and he said he felt it was a strong offer and he wasn’t too concerned about it being taken. It took 8 days for PVB, so I was really expecting a pass with the VGF since it took 20 days to get the news. And, while the points on the contract were significantly higher than mine, a VGF passed last week at the same price per point.
> Now, trying to decide if I want to start this process over, wait for a while, or just forget it all together. With so much up in the air at Disney World right now, maybe it’s a sign?! I don’t know!
> 
> Thoughts?


I just saw a 220 point VGF Oct. UY asking $170 on one of the usual sites. So there are some opportunities out there.


----------



## eMoneyBug

offer $159 and when it passes it was worth a buck


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Paul Stupin said:


> I just saw a 220 point VGF Oct. UY asking $170 on one of the usual sites. So there are some opportunities out there.


Unfortunately, there aren’t any points until ‘22. I’m not planning to go this year, but concerned I will want to travel before Oct ‘22 and would need more than the current borrowing allowance of 110. But, you’re right, they are out there. I just need to keep looking and trying. Thanks for the encouragement and the tip on the VGF contract!


----------



## vnovabri

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Unfortunately, there aren’t any points until ‘22. I’m not planning to go this year, but concerned I will want to travel before Oct ‘22 and would need more than the current borrowing allowance of 110. But, you’re right, they are out there. I just need to keep looking and trying. Thanks for the encouragement and the tip on the VGF contract!



I feel your pain! VGF seem so rare , we are trying to match our UY and those seem even more rare. I'm trying not to overpay but feel the pressure of jumping when they do become available. One popped up today for a stripped 100pt contract but they are asking $183. Did the direct price increase cause the resale prices to increase.


----------



## kes601

Slow day on the ROFR result front today.  I was hoping with as many as I saw come through here and on FB yesterday we'd have a floodgate open.  On pin and needles every time my watch taps my wrist


----------



## DisneyMom_3

vnovabri said:


> I feel your pain! VGF seem so rare , we are trying to match our UY and those seem even more rare. I'm trying not to overpay but feel the pressure of jumping when they do become available. One popped up today for a stripped 100pt contract but they are asking $183. Did the direct price increase cause the resale prices to increase.


If you don’t mind me asking, what is your UY? Are some harder to find than others? Honestly, I’m not even sure what UY I need. We usually travel anytime December through August. Since the kids are in school, we usually don’t want to pull them out just as the school year is starting, so Fall travel is likely out for at least the next 10-15 years. 
I’m trying to decide if I want to try to piece together the points as I can or just wait for one to pop up. Ideally, I would like around 250points, but around 200 points is probably more in line with my budget. As the price keeps going up, the number of points I can get keeps going down obviously. So, I’m faced with wait and hope it doesn’t keep rising or just take what I can get now. 
When my Poly was taken last month, it made more sense because they raised the direct price in February. But, I think VGF stayed the same.


----------



## Beta to the Max

Beta to the Max---$65-$13,995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/24


----------



## vnovabri

DisneyMom_3 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what is your UY? Are some harder to find than others? Honestly, I’m not even sure what UY I need. We usually travel anytime December through August. Since the kids are in school, we usually don’t want to pull them out just as the school year is starting, so Fall travel is likely out for at least the next 10-15 years.
> I’m trying to decide if I want to try to piece together the points as I can or just wait for one to pop up. Ideally, I would like around 250points, but around 200 points is probably more in line with my budget. As the price keeps going up, the number of points I can get keeps going down obviously. So, I’m faced with wait and hope it doesn’t keep rising or just take what I can get now.
> When my Poly was taken last month, it made more sense because they raised the direct price in February. But, I think VGF stayed the same.



Our UY is SEP, we bought a resale a few years ago and didnt give much thought to UY but now if we add on it would be our preference to add on in the same UY for ease of contract management. People say you should get a UY for when you plan on vacationing so it sounds like you can be a little flexible there. There was a pie chart someplace showing the percent of UYs (similar to this https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018), but I cant remember where the updated one was. So SEP is usually the smallest percentage.


----------



## manditrianne

Beta to the Max said:


> Beta to the Max---$65-$13,995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/24


That is an AMAZING contract! When I saw that in the list I was torn on the PPP we paid but wanted to make sure we passed ROFR. Seeing this, I'm more optimistic we will - at some point LOL


----------



## DisneyMom_3

vnovabri said:


> Our UY is SEP, we bought a resale a few years ago and didnt give much thought to UY but now if we add on it would be our preference to add on in the same UY for ease of contract management. People say you should get a UY for when you plan on vacationing so it sounds like you can be a little flexible there. There was a pie chart someplace showing the percent of UYs (similar to this https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/own...ear-distribution-charts-updated-february-2018), but I cant remember where the updated one was. So SEP is usually the smallest percentage.


Thanks so much! That’s really helpful!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Hopefully this isn’t too off topic, but can someone tell me the average to worst case scenario resale timeline from offer until points are available for a first contract? I just want to make sure if I make another offer on a contract with banked points that I will realistically have time to use them. Thanks!


----------



## kes601

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Hopefully this isn’t too off topic, but can someone tell me the average to worst case scenario resale timeline from offer until points are available for a first contract? I just want to make sure if I make another offer on a contract with banked points that I will realistically have time to use them. Thanks!


Our broker indicated it could take anywhere from 50-80 days.


----------



## starfrenzy

starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/25

My First Time!  Finally! I'm so excited.


----------



## Divaofdisney

I am still waiting to hear on OKW contract ROFR- but it is only day 16 so I know I still have a little bit of wait yet. I am so anxious to hear though- I think the waiting is worst part of the whole thing.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

starfrenzy said:


> starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/25
> 
> My First Time!  Finally! I'm so excited.


Good Luck! Looks like you got a great deal!


----------



## kes601

Divaofdisney said:


> I am still waiting to hear on OKW contract ROFR- but it is only day 16 so I know I still have a little bit of wait yet. I am so anxious to hear though- I think the waiting is worst part of the whole thing.


We are on day 22 for OKW.  Hoping to find something out soon-ish.  If it gets taken we want to be able to buy direct while 2020 points are still being "given away" and while we would have time to bank them (Oct use year).


----------



## Cartman3132

I'm having buyers remorse......not because I regret purchasing, but I'm regretting doing SSR.  I'm only 35 (wife is a couple of years younger) that means my contract runs out when I'm not even 70.....Guess I'm gonna have to buy another one


----------



## Divaofdisney

kes601 said:


> We are on day 22 for OKW.  Hoping to find something out soon-ish.  If it gets taken we want to be able to buy direct while 2020 points are still being "given away" and while we would have time to bank them (Oct use year).



Yeah I hope so, I am really hoping it passes. Its perfect fit for us in every way. If it does not pass we may consider buying direct as well. You should hear soon I would think.


----------



## gskywalker

starfrenzy said:


> starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/25
> 
> My First Time!  Finally! I'm so excited.


Congrats, the one you got was one I spotted and thought, ugh I wish I was getting another contract.  Of course then I would have kept trying to negotiate the price lower and would lose it like my AKV contract at $92 I lost a month ago, duh.   looks great, good luck.


----------



## gskywalker

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm having buyers remorse......not because I regret purchasing, but I'm regretting doing SSR.  I'm only 35 (wife is a couple of years younger) that means my contract runs out when I'm not even 70.....Guess I'm gonna have to buy another one



Funny enough I bought OKW partly because it had 3 years longer(and was $10 less a point) for my direct contract.  Then for my resale contract I bought Aulani because it is 8 years longer than SS(and I got a really good deal) but then I think about it and......I am so old(44) there is little chance I will still be travelling to Disney much after 2054.


----------



## starfrenzy

Thank you Disney_Mom3 & gskywalker! 

And thanks to everyone on these boards for providing info I can obsess over and learn from to get a good deal and choose a good title company!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I have found its better to offer full price and ask seller to pay closing costs.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Disneytrippin' said:


> I have found its better to offer full price and ask seller to pay closing costs.



Yes this is what we did as well. They were happy to oblige and that worked out well for us.


----------



## starfrenzy

Disneytrippin' said:


> I have found its better to offer full price and ask seller to pay closing costs.



In my case that would have cost me $1238 more.


----------



## I Run Long

starfrenzy said:


> In my case that would have cost me $1238 more.



Yup - would have cost me $1800 more.  No harm in making offers below asking - in the end, it's all up to what will fit your budget.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

C' mon Disney! Why so silent!!!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

starfrenzy said:


> In my case that would have cost me $1238 more.


Well, it is a case by case situation. I saved $745


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Disneytrippin' said:


> I have found its better to offer full price and ask seller to pay closing costs.


That would’ve cost me around $100 more, but it would’ve definitely been worth it if meant my VGF would have passed! Maybe I’ll try that if I make another offer.


----------



## princesscinderella

If the contract is for a smaller number of points it definitely works out better for the buyer if the seller pays closing costs.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

princesscinderella said:


> If the contract is for a smaller number of points it definitely works out better for the buyer if the seller pays closing
> 
> Thats what I did this time. Just waiting impatiently to hear if we passed Rofr


----------



## starfrenzy

Oh yes, I can see how on a smaller contract that makes sense. Or when you really want to make sure it passes ROFR. Smart thinking.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Well, it's gone for ROFR so we will see, so it's just a waiting game now.

In the meantime, need to figure out how I pay my deposit and setup my monthly payment plan



princesscinderella said:


> I think you will be ok to pass but if you don’t you can choose to get your money refunded or keep it on file for another contract.





Lee Matthews said:


> Do we think Disney will snap up my contract for AKLV?
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> 
> Also, if Disney do take it, i assume i get my money back from DVC Resale Market and Monera or at least use it towards another deed?


----------



## manditrianne

Lee Matthews said:


> Well, it's gone for ROFR so we will see, so it's just a waiting game now.
> 
> In the meantime, need to figure out how I pay my deposit and setup my monthly payment plan


Did your broker give you options for how to pay your deposit? With ours, they brought it up in the follow-up email and indicated steps for wire transfer and other options, including a credit card authorization form.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Think I’ve got it. Mason have sent me a form to pay online with. Being US based they always talk in terms of a credit card when in the UK most have a debit card but advice on here tells me that a debit card will be fine to use.


----------



## Bobby2443

DisneyMom_3 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what is your UY? Are some harder to find than others? Honestly, I’m not even sure what UY I need. We usually travel anytime December through August. Since the kids are in school, we usually don’t want to pull them out just as the school year is starting, so Fall travel is likely out for at least the next 10-15 years.
> I’m trying to decide if I want to try to piece together the points as I can or just wait for one to pop up. Ideally, I would like around 250points, but around 200 points is probably more in line with my budget. As the price keeps going up, the number of points I can get keeps going down obviously. So, I’m faced with wait and hope it doesn’t keep rising or just take what I can get now.
> When my Poly was taken last month, it made more sense because they raised the direct price in February. But, I think VGF stayed the same.



I was in a similar boat, I was looking to add on with April use year and for a while it felt like I wasn’t seeing many contracts come up so when they did come up I did feel pressure to buy. Seems like anything in the 100-200 point range at VGF you’re going to see a listing in the high 180’s and then hopefully you can get it down to 175-180, but with that said at that price I don’t think there’s any risk of it being taken during ROFR


----------



## Ginamarie

Cartman3132 said:


> I'm having buyers remorse......not because I regret purchasing, but I'm regretting doing SSR.  I'm only 35 (wife is a couple of years younger) that means my contract runs out when I'm not even 70.....Guess I'm gonna have to buy another one


We bought AKV and I felt a little bit the same way.  A month later, we bought Riviera as well.  I feel more balanced now and like I'll still have points in my retirement!


----------



## Ginamarie

I Run Long said:


> Yup - would have cost me $1800 more.  No harm in making offers below asking - in the end, it's all up to what will fit your budget.


I always offer something under the asking price (although there was one contract I was going to offer the asking price and someone beat me to it!).  Especially with these inflated resale prices- I don't think the brokers are expecting to get an offer at asking price most of the time.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ginamarie said:


> I always offer something under the asking price (although there was one contract I was going to offer the asking price and someone beat me to it!).  Especially with these inflated resale prices- I don't think the brokers are expecting to get an offer at asking price most of the time.


Yes, but in my case saving a couple of dollars per point was going to be less then offering full price and having the seller pay closing costs. Initially they asked 111 per point. I offered 109 per point. Then it came down to 110 per point and they pay closing costs. Much better to go with the latter as I save 745 on closing costs as opposed to just 400. Plus, I didn't have to come up with the closing costs to buy in.

Sometimes its better to  offer asking price or  above in order to pass, that's when you ask seller to pay closing costs just so it will pass Rofr.


----------



## ValW

Updated!  Passed

ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/26


----------



## Ginamarie

Disneytrippin' said:


> Yes, but in my case saving a couple of dollars per point was going to be less then offering full price and having the seller pay closing costs. Initially they asked 111 per point. I offered 109 per point. Then it came down to 110 per point and they pay closing costs. Much better to go with the latter as I save 745 on closing costs as opposed to just 400. Plus, I didn't have to come up with the closing costs to buy in.
> 
> Sometimes its better to  offer asking price or  above in order to pass, that's when you ask seller to pay closing costs just so it will pass Rofr.


Oh sure- I was saying I never just see a contract and say "sure I'll pay the full price plus closing costs).  A lot of times for smaller contracts, the seller won't pay the closing costs because it brings down their bottom line too quickly.. with larger contracts you're more likely to get them to agree to that.


----------



## vicarrieous

ValW said:


> Updated!  Passed
> 
> ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/26



YAY! Maybe this means I will hear about mine soon. With 135 I am feeling good mine should pass at 146 although it was sent the 31st. Congrats! Love Beach Club!


----------



## jjwelch24

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> MouseHoneyMoon96---$120-$21844-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22-Seller pays '20 MF-sent 1/14, passed 2/8
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-0/19, 272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/10
> 
> aebehm1---$120-$21842-165-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 165/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sep-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Monorailmom---$110-$19557-160-AKV-Dec-55/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/17
> 
> chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> 
> kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
> 
> disneygirl281---$150-$16158-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 181/21, 100/22- sent 1/15, passed 2/9
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> GuitarCarl---$128-$27770-200-BWV-Mar-200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 due- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> Sun_seekin---$70-$16864-200-HH-Feb-200/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19, passed 2/12
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17
> 
> happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> Mrsp---$105-$20217-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 349/21, 175/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> jjwelch24---$110-$12301-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/8
> 
> CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> happythoughts & pixiedust---$182-$19546-100-VGF-Dec-200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/17
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> ennaWest---$103-$17966-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 6/21, 160/22- sent 11/12
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF/ Closing- sent 2/3
> 
> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10
> 
> kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-191/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2
> 
> jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3
> 
> JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15
> 
> jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/20
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 1/29
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31
> 
> ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1
> 
> DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
> 
> MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> disneygirl281---$150-$16353-100-BLT-Jun-95/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 1/27
> 
> lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31
> 
> Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2
> 
> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10
> 
> AaronEuth(Seller)---$157-$19505-120-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 47/21, 120/22-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 2/4
> 
> Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 2/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18
> 
> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31
> 
> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1
> 
> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2
> 
> chilledsugar---$143-$7912-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6
> 
> figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9
> 
> jpirotte---$126-$30293-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/16
> 
> JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> Beta to the Max---$65-$13995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25
> 
> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31
> 
> lisa3635---$65-$11532-150-HH-Oct-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/9
> 
> Pens Fan---$72-$15831-210-HH-Sep-0/20, 110/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/11
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1
> 
> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22- sent 2/9
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$22970-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/29
> 
> Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10
> 
> smsharp---$145-$19346-125-PVB-Dec-17/19, 122/20, 125/21, 125/22-seller split closing costs - sent 2/12
> 
> apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-0/19, 211/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/28
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fee- sent 1/31
> 
> Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31
> 
> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2
> 
> FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/2
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4
> 
> tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3
> 
> Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7
> 
> auntielellie---$113-$27935-240-SSR-Feb-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 2/9
> 
> Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> 
> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3
> 
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4
> 
> Bobby2443---$167-$34244-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 2/14
> 
> Bobby2443---$180-$18665-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 194/21, 100/22- sent 2/14
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MisKaren1---$108-$6223-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/12
> 
> mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 320/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3
> 
> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5
> 
> Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14
> 
> divaofdisney---$154-$11550-75-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 75/22- sent 2/19
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Rhettsmom---$62-$13040-170-VB-Dec-0/19, 106/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/5
> 
> GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8
> 
> PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/15
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15, taken 2/1
> 
> Pseudonym531---$115-$31534-250-BWV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/29, taken 2/11
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/12
> 
> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/12
> 
> jpirotte---$117-$24255-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/2, taken 2/12
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> mommy2allyandaveri---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pay fees- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## timff18

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes this is what we did as well. They were happy to oblige and that worked out well for us.


I just sent an offer last night for a lower PPP than asking, they countered with full price, but I countered again with they pay closing.... waiting on that response now!


----------



## timff18

timff18 said:


> I just sent an offer last night for a lower PPP than asking, they countered with full price, but I countered again with they pay closing.... waiting on that response now!


welp, spoke too soon on that one.  Seller is firm on all fronts!


----------



## Rustygirl84

timff18 said:


> welp, spoke too soon on that one.  Seller is firm on all fronts!


 
sounds like you should walk away, unless it is some unicorn contract that is fully loaded. Every time I have walked away, I have almost always had them come back in a few days when they do not get any other offers. Is it a small contract? What resort?


----------



## Divaofdisney

timff18 said:


> I just sent an offer last night for a lower PPP than asking, they countered with full price, but I countered again with they pay closing.... waiting on that response now!



Best of luck! We wanted to get in quickly and wanted to have less out of pocket cost so for us this work out nicely. We still do have to pay the dues and other costs at closing but this took about $680 off of our out of pocket cost which was tremendous for us. We are on day 17 of ROFR and I just pray all goes thru and it passes.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Rustygirl84 said:


> sounds like you should walk away, unless it is some unicorn contract that is fully loaded. Every time I have walked away, I have almost always had them come back in a few days when they do not get any other offers. Is it a small contract? What resort?


Yes. I walked away and then saw that they had  they had offered to pay closing costs the next morning. So, I met them in the middle on points and they paid closing costs. Its a poker game. Hold steady.


----------



## ClareyLou101

Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 2/20


----------



## pigletmom

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*


pigletmom---$98-$16689-150-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/25


----------



## ValW

Another one passed!!

ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2, passed 2/26

Finally got a BWV to pass. Price was a little higher and international seller, but having 3 in a row taken, it was worth a few extra $$.


----------



## manditrianne

Was looking forward to seeing a lot of passes today (hopefully including mine) but seems on the slower side. Congratulations for you all who are getting good news!!!


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/26

I paid way more, but I have them now. 

Good luck to everyone that is waiting.


----------



## vicarrieous

vicarrieous said:


> YAY! Maybe this means I will hear about mine soon. With 135 I am feeling good mine should pass at 146 although it was sent the 31st. Congrats! Love Beach Club!



Welp, broke down, emailed my broker and they haven't heard a thing. I won't be hearing any news this week. I guess Disney requested some info "weeks ago" so I may be waiting even longer. Day 26 here and feeling pretty antsy and crabby at this point lol.


----------



## Mouse511

Update - We passed!

Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/26


----------



## GBBT7636

GBBT7636---$148-$31244-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 118/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/26

Back at it again 2 days after our $144 per point got taken. Going to slowly increase the price until Disney can't handle any more BLT points!


----------



## Theta

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/26
> 
> I paid way more, but I have them now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone that is waiting.




Yes, it passed!  You do have them now!  Congratulations.


----------



## JoshF

Has WL/CCV ever been taken or are these safe?


----------



## disneygirl281

This finally passed today!

disneygirl281---$150-$16353-100-BLT-Jun-95/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/26


----------



## Divaofdisney

Congrats to all those who passed today and to all of us still waiting lets be hopeful we hear next week me included!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Congrats to all those passes! Still waiting here, but enjoy the positive news.


----------



## timff18

Rustygirl84 said:


> sounds like you should walk away, unless it is some unicorn contract that is fully loaded. Every time I have walked away, I have almost always had them come back in a few days when they do not get any other offers. Is it a small contract? What resort?


yep, walked away.  It was a decent contract honestly, but asking price was too high IMO.  MAYBE if it was fully loaded, but it was only partially banked points with full 21 with March UY.  The broker just said "the seller is firm on the price" after my counter offer.  oh well... we didn't NEED the points, just would have been nice


----------



## timff18

Divaofdisney said:


> Best of luck! We wanted to get in quickly and wanted to have less out of pocket cost so for us this work out nicely. We still do have to pay the dues and other costs at closing but this took about $680 off of our out of pocket cost which was tremendous for us. We are on day 17 of ROFR and I just pray all goes thru and it passes.


We did that with our second contract.  We paid full asking on PPP but asked for them to pay closing.  For some reason i have no problem justifying the monthly payments, but don't like the higher up front cost


----------



## Paul Stupin

Bobby2443 said:


> I was in a similar boat, I was looking to add on with April use year and for a while it felt like I wasn’t seeing many contracts come up so when they did come up I did feel pressure to buy. Seems like anything in the 100-200 point range at VGF you’re going to see a listing in the high 180’s and then hopefully you can get it down to 175-180, but with that said at that price I don’t think there’s any risk of it being taken during ROFR


There’s no risk of it being taken, but my UY March is always hard to find. There aren’t very many out there for VGF,  and I was happy to snap up a 100 pointer recently for $180 pp.


----------



## RanDIZ

JoshF said:


> Has WL/CCV ever been taken or are these safe?



There’s no telling what they’ll take anymore. My CCV 100pt @ $140 passed in Jan. with 79/2020 then 100pts after that.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26 

Hi everyone, new poster / purchaser here.  All the advice on these boards has been invaluable and helped me not only convince DH that we should buy in, but also score a good contract price!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Element_of_Fun said:


> Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26
> 
> Hi everyone, new poster / purchaser here.  All the advice on these boards has been invaluable and helped me not only convince DH that we should buy in, but also score a good contract price!


And loaded '20 points - nice!   Hope you make it past the ROFR monster!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Element_of_Fun said:


> Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26



very nice deal! Good luck


----------



## busymommaof3

Busymommaof3---$150-$17180-105-CCV@WL-Aug-105/20, 210/21, 105/22- sent 2/22
After Boardwalk was taken , I decided to try CC. A bit high on the PPP ($15 more than I paid for Polynesian), but I really love the area and I am hopeful this will pass.


----------



## manditrianne

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$150-$17180-105-CCV@WL-Aug-105/20, 210/21, 105/22- sent 2/22
> After Boardwalk was taken , I decided to try CC. A bit high on the PPP ($15 more than I paid for Polynesian), but I really love the area and I am hopeful this will pass.


Sending you #pass wishes!


----------



## Paul Stupin

RanDIZ said:


> There’s no telling what they’ll take anymore. My CCV 100pt @ $140 passed in Jan. with 79/2020 then 100pts after that.


I don’t think they’ve ever taken a CCV contract, in that they still have points to sell. Am sure they will in the future when CC sells out, but I don’t believe that’s the case now.


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think they’ve ever taken a CCV contract, in that they still have points to sell. Am sure they will in the future when CC sells out, but I don’t believe that’s the case now.



Pretty sure one was taken a few weeks back? I remember reading it here.


----------



## michael730

Sandisw said:


> Pretty sure one was taken a few weeks back? I remember reading it here.


I remember this too I recall them buying one back


----------



## Paul Stupin

michael730 said:


> I remember this too I recall them buying one back



Does anyone know the specifics of the taken CCV contract?


----------



## Ginamarie

timff18 said:


> welp, spoke too soon on that one.  Seller is firm on all fronts!


Some sellers are ridiculous, and do not really understand real estate (this comes from an attorney who practices in real estate law and has seen it all at this point).


----------



## Ginamarie

ValW said:


> Another one passed!!
> 
> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2, passed 2/26
> 
> Finally got a BWV to pass. Price was a little higher and international seller, but having 3 in a row taken, it was worth a few extra $$.


Yay- congrats!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> Some sellers are ridiculous, and do not really understand real estate (this comes from an attorney who practices in real estate law and has seen it all at this point).


I disagree. Sellers are just trying to maximize their return, as we all would if we were selling! And with a hard to find UY like March, I’ve occasionally had to pay full price, and don’t regret doing it.  And, in case you haven’t noticed, it’s a bit of a seller’s market right now. Inventory is low while demand is still pretty high.


----------



## vicarrieous

Paul Stupin said:


> Does anyone know the specifics of the taken CCV contract?


Go to the first post and you can see everything that has passed, is waiting and was taken. You can even go back to previous quarters.


----------



## Paul Stupin

vicarrieous said:


> Go to the first post and you can see everything that has passed, is waiting and was taken. You can even go back to previous quarters.


Good idea. No record of CCV being taken, as of now.


----------



## Ginamarie

Paul Stupin said:


> I disagree. Sellers are just trying to maximize their return, as we all would if we were selling! And with a hard to find UY like March, I’ve occasionally had to pay full price, and don’t regret doing it.  And, in case you haven’t noticed, it’s a bit of a seller’s market right now. Inventory is low while demand is still pretty high.



They can hold firm if they want, but I have seen so many sellers holding firm for like two or three weeks and then realizing that they have to reduce their price.  A lot of times they wind up with the same amount they could have gotten two weeks earlier if they weren't stubborn about their unreasonable price.  I had one recently where they were listed way too high and then three weeks later were asking if I was still interested because no one wanted to pay that price.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> They can hold firm if they want, but I have seen so many sellers holding firm for like two or three weeks and then realizing that they have to reduce their price.  A lot of times they wind up with the same amount they could have gotten two weeks earlier if they weren't stubborn about their unreasonable price.  I had one recently where they were listed way too high and then three weeks later were asking if I was still interested because no one wanted to pay that price.


Sure, that’s the risk as a seller, But there are risks for a buyer too. Offer too low and you risk losing the contract, or getting it and losing to ROFR.


----------



## hoxplyr13

hoxplyr13---$150-$16500-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 150/22- sent 2/26


----------



## OneTsp

OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24


----------



## iannovich

realized that I did not follow directions and didn't use the generator for the follow up (bad member, no cookie!)

so reposting this in shame:

iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24


----------



## poofyo101

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24


Not good for people with AKV pending.


----------



## poofyo101

Paul Stupin said:


> Good idea. No record of CCV being taken, as of now.


They do not buy active resorts back


----------



## OneTsp

poofyo101 said:


> Not good for people with AKV pending.



 I was surprised. I actually heard the next day that Disney reached out to the broker to say they may not have intended to buy it back but then they confirmed they did take it. So maybe a fluke.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

OneTsp said:


> I was surprised. I actually heard the next day that Disney reached out to the broker to say they may not have intended to buy it back but then they confirmed they did take it. So maybe a fluke.



What a bummer. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lee Matthews

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24



Oh crap. this doesn't bold well for me at all.


----------



## princesscinderella

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24


Wow so sorry  and to take such a stripped contract too.


----------



## Divaofdisney

I have one pending at AKL 160 points/$111 per point- hope it will pass. This makes me nervous.


----------



## Bina Mischka

Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28


----------



## Divaofdisney

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28


 
Oh my gosh yet another one! I really hope the Disney Gods will accept my AKL 160 points also at $111 per point. No points till next August


----------



## Bina Mischka

Divaofdisney said:


> Oh my gosh yet another one! I really hope the Disney Gods will accept my AKL 160 points also at $111 per point. No points till next August



Wish you luck! We are completely new to DVC and from Germany. So everything is very exciting for us and we did not thought they would take it. I would love to hear News from you as soon as you have an answer from Disney.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Bina Mischka said:


> Wish you luck! We are completely new to DVC and from Germany. So everything is very exciting for us and we did not thought they would take it. I would love to hear News from you as soon as you have an answer from Disney.



Yes I am very surprised they did not accept your offer- I am hoping for better luck but admittedly this has me nervous. I will have at least a month before I hear back as I am still waiting on the paperwork to sign.


----------



## gskywalker

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24


That sucks I am sorry.  I am also surprised as yours is stripped and another one loaded just passed for the same price.  Good old Disney messing with our heads.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28



Sorry you weren't successful this time. 

Now I'm nervous.


----------



## manditrianne

manditrianne said:


> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31



Sunday notification!!

manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/28


----------



## EM Lawrence

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24


The ROFR monkey was drunk on this one!


----------



## manditrianne

JC1984 said:


> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> Now I don’t have to look like Mickey on crack constantly refreshing the email





manditrianne said:


> Nope - I'll take over from here!



Passing that torch...


----------



## MonaMN

MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28

Just got the notice this morning... first contact and we are SO excited!!!!!


----------



## kandlsutton

Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28





OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24



Very surprised and disappointed for you both. Feel like we just squeaked in under the wire with 180 AKV points at $107 and stripped contract as well.


----------



## vicarrieous

manditrianne said:


> Passing that torch...



I am carrying it strong! Day 28 rofr wait here!


----------



## OneTsp

Already have another one waiting. This might actually be a better contract for us so it’s not the worst thing that Disney took our other one.

OneTsp---$115-$25384-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26


----------



## vicarrieous

OneTsp said:


> Already have another one waiting. This might actually be a better contract for us so it’s not the worst thing that Disney took our other one.
> 
> OneTsp---$115-$25384-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26



Way to hang in there and glad you found another one!


----------



## The Jackal

michael730 said:


> I remember this too I recall them buying one back


They just recently started talking back Poly. I haven’t heard CCV, anything is possible, I would think that they are still getting CCV back by people defaulting on loans. Sad to say.


----------



## Sandisw

The Jackal said:


> They just recently started talking back Poly. I haven’t heard CCV, anything is possible, I would think that they are still getting CCV back by people defaulting on loans. Sad to say.



I really could have sworn I saw CCV taken somewhere,  I am trying to figure out where,  It was a surprising as them taking an international seller.


----------



## vicarrieous

Sandisw said:


> I really could have sworn I saw CCV taken somewhere,  I am trying to figure out where,  It was a surprising as them taking an international seller.



There was a username CCV that had one taken. Maybe that is what you remember seeing 



CCV said:


> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18


----------



## kes601

Sandisw said:


> I really could have sworn I saw CCV taken somewhere,  I am trying to figure out where,  It was a surprising as them taking an international seller.


So there was something taken the other day and the person's username is CCV.  I was thinking the same thing, but I think that is why I was thinking it was CCV@WL that was taken.

ETA: vicarrieous beat me to it by a few seconds.


----------



## Sandisw

kes601 said:


> So there was something taken the other day and the person's username is CCV.  I was thinking the same thing, but I think that is why I was thinking it was CCV@WL that was taken.
> 
> ETA: vicarrieous beat me to it by a few seconds.



Maybe that was it!  In this case, I am happy to be wrong! Lol


----------



## vicarrieous

kes601 said:


> So there was something taken the other day and the person's username is CCV.  I was thinking the same thing, but I think that is why I was thinking it was CCV@WL that was taken.
> 
> ETA: vicarrieous beat me to it by a few seconds.



We were on the same wavelength!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Divaofdisney said:


> I have one pending at AKL 160 points/$111 per point- hope it will pass. This makes me nervous.


Me too, Mine is 200 for 110 p.p and stripped


----------



## I Run Long

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24





Bina Mischka said:


> Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28



I am so surprised that these were taken since both are stripped contracts and the price per point wasn't what I would think of as low.  I hope you are both able to find the contract of your dreams.  I had 3 taken (all from SSR) and passed on my 4th attempt (AKV) so don't give up.


----------



## dischris11

I Run Long said:


> I am so surprised that these were taken since both are stripped contracts and the price per point wasn't what I would think of as low.  I hope you are both able to find the contract of your dreams.  I had 3 taken (all from SSR) and passed on my 4th attempt (AKV) so don't give up.


I'm a little nervous now because I have a loaded 210 contract for 120 pp in ROFR right now for AKV.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> Maybe that was it!  In this case, I am happy to be wrong! Lol


Happy you might be wrong as well! I have a CCV pending for 150 points at 133, but it’s stripped and an international seller. 
That said, when CCV does sell out, I bet they’ll start buying back.


----------



## I Run Long

dischris11 said:


> I'm a little nervous now because I have a loaded 210 contract for 120 pp in ROFR right now for AKV.



I have my fingers crossed for you!  At that price per point, I'm sure you'll pass.


----------



## dischris11

I Run Long said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you!  At that price per point, I'm sure you'll pass.


Thanks. I'm cutting it close on a trip I need the points for so I really don't want to start all over again.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Hoping for some advice from you guys.

We've had 2 SSR contracts taken. Currently pending on a WL/BRV contract, day 10. I'm really hoping it passes, but if not, I'm looking for another one of course.

There is an SSR one that I really like but the asking is really low, 101. I'm worried that even if I offer full asking and pay all closing, it still won't pass ROFR.


----------



## Sandisw

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hoping for some advice from you guys.
> 
> We've had 2 SSR contracts taken. Currently pending on a WL/BRV contract, day 10. I'm really hoping it passes, but if not, I'm looking for another one of course.
> 
> There is an SSR one that I really like but the asking is really low, 101. I'm worried that even if I offer full asking and pay all closing, it still won't pass ROFR.



That’s the game unfortunately. Right now, things are ROFR active so all you can do is decide if the time it takes to hear is worth it.  

If you really think it is a good fit and you are willing to lose it, then go for it!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hoping for some advice from you guys.
> 
> We've had 2 SSR contracts taken. Currently pending on a WL/BRV contract, day 10. I'm really hoping it passes, but if not, I'm looking for another one of course.
> 
> There is an SSR one that I really like but the asking is really low, 101. I'm worried that even if I offer full asking and pay all closing, it still won't pass ROFR.


You could always offer more on the price per point and ask them to pay closing costs


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Disneytrippin' said:


> You could always offer more on the price per point and ask them to pay closing costs



On my first 2 SSR that were taken, the seller was to pay all closing. I'm kind of afraid to go that route again.

I was looking for AKL but now it seems those are being taken at a high rate.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> On my first 2 SSR that were taken, the seller was to pay all closing. I'm kind of afraid to go that route again.
> 
> I was looking for AKL but now it seems those are being taken at a high rate.


I am not aware of the seller paying closing costs effecting whether a contract passes or fails. I thought it was all about the price per point and if it is loaded or stripped. But, then again I am disillusioned by all the AKV stripped contracts being snatched up the last two days.


----------



## poofyo101

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Hoping for some advice from you guys.
> 
> We've had 2 SSR contracts taken. Currently pending on a WL/BRV contract, day 10. I'm really hoping it passes, but if not, I'm looking for another one of course.
> 
> There is an SSR one that I really like but the asking is really low, 101. I'm worried that even if I offer full asking and pay all closing, it still won't pass ROFR.


I have a feeling SSR they arent buying back as hard anymore with AKL buy back kicking up now. Just a hunch.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

<a href="https://imgflip.com/i/4ztfag">
	

from Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m hoping they have bought enough BLT for mine to pass finally. Sorry to those it seems like they have moved on to AKL


----------



## Ruttangel

Hi - I've done some analysis on taken contracts (from @pangyal ROFR threads) since Jan 2020, which I appreciate includes a whole period where Disney stopped doing ROFR but I hope it helps someone although it probably just confirms the random nature of it all....


----------



## Ginamarie

I’m really surprised to see AKV being taken. I paid $106/pp for a loaded contract a couple of months ago and it passed, and they hadn’t been taking really any AKV for the last few months. I’m curious to see if this starts a trend of buying back AKV or if they just wanted those couple for some reason.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Maybe if Riviera is struggling then direct customers are willing to go on a wait list and Disney are now just for filling those contracts in bulk?
So strange and annoying there’s no definitive pattern


----------



## RanDIZ

OneTsp said:


> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24



Looks like they’re moving on to AKV. Not good for buyers. Especially with this one stripped.


----------



## RanDIZ

Ruttangel said:


> Hi - I've done some analysis on taken contracts (from @pangyal ROFR threads) since Jan 2020, which I appreciate includes a whole period where Disney stopped doing ROFR but I hope it helps someone although it probably just confirms the random nature of it all....
> 
> 
> View attachment 559676



I didn’t realize that many AKV were taken. Wow!


----------



## JavaDuck

Update!

JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28

Woo Hoo!  Faster than the first time!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> I’m really surprised to see AKV being taken. I paid $106/pp for a loaded contract a couple of months ago and it passed, and they hadn’t been taking really any AKV for the last few months. I’m curious to see if this starts a trend of buying back AKV or if they just wanted those couple for some reason.


I think they took back a bunch of points to replenish their AKV inventory. They subsequently sold it, and now need more. It must be a popular direct purchase. I bet this is going to be the new normal with their focus on selling sold out resorts, since CCV is almost done, and Aulani not a huge seller.


----------



## Sandisw

Disneytrippin' said:


> I am not aware of the seller paying closing costs effecting whether a contract passes or fails. I thought it was all about the price per point and if it is loaded or stripped. But, then again I am disillusioned by all the AKV stripped contracts being snatched up the last two days.



Seller paying closing enhances the contract for Disney as it’s one less thing they have to pay.

But, it still comes down to everything involved. This is just another piece of the puzzle.


----------



## I Run Long

Ginamarie said:


> I’m really surprised to see AKV being taken. I paid $106/pp for a loaded contract a couple of months ago and it passed, and they hadn’t been taking really any AKV for the last few months. I’m curious to see if this starts a trend of buying back AKV or if they just wanted those couple for some reason.



I'm surprised too.  Mine passed at $100/pp and it was stripped too.  I guess they are moving onto AKV but for those prospective buys - I hope not.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

It really does seem like they target specific resorts and it's a cyclical thing. Totally anecdotal, of course, but from my experience in compiling this data over the years, it really appears to be part of their strategy. 

I remember a few years ago when we wanted to add on some AKL points. I picked the apparently worst time to do so, since they took I believe six of my contracts in a row and then poof! The one that had the second-lowest price of all of them was the one that suddenly went through. They took a LOT of AKL around the same time and we basically had an ROFR-ed AKL support group forming on the thread. Then it was like they just moved on to another resort and all of AKL started passing. I've noticed the same sort of pattern continuing before and after that as well. I believe that's why many of us squeaked through ridiculously-priced BCV this quarter, for example- I'm not sure that would be the same result in a few months.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> It really does seem like they target specific resorts and it's a cyclical thing. Totally anecdotal, of course, but from my experience in compiling this data over the years, it really appears to be part of their strategy.
> 
> I remember a few years ago when we wanted to add on some AKL points. I picked the apparently worst time to do so, since they took I believe six of my contracts in a row and then poof! The one that had the second-lowest price of all of them was the one that suddenly went through. They took a LOT of AKL around the same time and we basically had an ROFR-ed AKL support group forming on the thread. Then it was like they just moved on to another resort and all of AKL started passing. I've noticed the same sort of pattern continuing before and after that as well. I believe that's why many of us squeaked through ridiculously-priced BCV this quarter, for example- I'm not sure that would be the same result in a few months.


I'm already looking at a back up contracts. I'm next on the cutting board as my contract was sent 2/3. I was so confident up until today.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Highest SSR was $115 and lowest amount of points 25 - wow, I'm toast!  50 points at $110.  I have enough to do our fall trip and then some, thankfully! 

I have never lost a contract to ROFR, but I'm wondering if this will fly.  Thanks @Ruttangel!


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

Looking at the analysis spreadsheet I'm feeling iffy on my stripped 150 SSR contract at $105 a point. Just keeping a positive vibe gotta feeling this first week of March will be the week.


----------



## michael730

FroZone the Pirate said:


> Looking at the analysis spreadsheet I'm feeling iffy on my stripped 150 SSR contract at $105 a point. Just keeping a positive vibe gotta feeling this first week of March will be the week.


A whole bunch of SSR springs contracts passed this past week at 100 a point I wouldn’t be too worried from what I saw this past week


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> Highest SSR was $115 and lowest amount of points 25 - wow, I'm toast!  50 points at $110.  I have enough to do our fall trip and then some, thankfully!
> 
> I have never lost a contract to ROFR, but I'm wondering if this will fly.  Thanks @Ruttangel!


Hoping you keep your perfect record!!


----------



## Lee Matthews

If they are buying back all of these AKV contracts then if I get a reply to say that Disney has bought it then the best thing to do is wait until they have moved onto another resort?


----------



## Ruttangel

....and here is some data on passed contracts from July 2020 - some small data samples to be taken with pinch of salt
Again, I hope it helps someone


----------



## N8TR8

N8TR8---$102-$33755-300-BRV@WL-Sep-363/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/26


----------



## tripgoerNS

tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/1


----------



## Divaofdisney

tripgoerNS said:


> tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/1


 Congratulations!!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Love seeing the SSR passes lately, I feel like they were buying almost every single contract that went to ROFR

Sadly, I thought my BCV contract was sent on 1/29, then the broker told me 2/3, and when I inquired about it last week, they said it was sent 2/9!!!!! So hopefully I hear this week or next.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> Love seeing the SSR passes lately, I feel like they were buying almost every single contract that went to ROFR
> 
> Sadly, I thought my BCV contract was sent on 1/29, then the broker told me 2/3, and when I inquired about it last week, they said it was sent 2/9!!!!! So hopefully I hear this week or next.



good luck! I am still waiting too (day 29). Apparently Disney requested a death certificate and I fear that restarted our rofr wait as well! I am in limbo not knowing when I will hear.


----------



## kes601

Rustygirl84 said:


> Love seeing the SSR passes lately, I feel like they were buying almost every single contract that went to ROFR
> 
> Sadly, I thought my BCV contract was sent on 1/29, then the broker told me 2/3, and when I inquired about it last week, they said it was sent 2/9!!!!! So hopefully I hear this week or next.


That would be frustrating.  We are at day 26 on our wait.  I am trying to be good and not contact our broker until day 30, but given the title company said they would send us some escrow document last week to fill out and never did I'm beginning to get frustrated with the whole process.


----------



## DIS BJC 24

pangyal said:


> DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5



DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/1

Just got the email we passed ROFR! New to DVC and very excited to be doing this with our first baby due in July.


----------



## Rustygirl84

vicarrieous said:


> good luck! I am still waiting too (day 29). Apparently Disney requested a death certificate and I fear that restarted our rofr wait as well! I am in limbo not knowing when I will hear.



i had a small contract like that last year and it did not add too much time on, maybe a day or 2.


----------



## JoshF

DIS BJC 24 said:


> DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/1
> 
> Just got the email we passed ROFR! New to DVC and very excited to be doing this with our first baby due in July.


Good to see a 2/5!  I'm waiting on one from the same day.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

DIS BJC 24 said:


> DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/1
> 
> Just got the email we passed ROFR! New to DVC and very excited to be doing this with our first baby due in July.


Mine was sent 2/3 and it was for AKV. Come on I am sweatin' bullets over here!


----------



## DIS BJC 24

JoshF said:


> Good to see a 2/5!  I'm waiting on one from the same day.





Disneytrippin' said:


> Mine was sent 2/3 and it was for AKV. Come on I am sweatin' bullets over here!



They informed me it was sent for ROFR on 2/5 but I wondered if it was sent a day or two before. It being my first contract I didn't ask if that was the official date, but I had signed my contract a week before, however the seller switched title companies and the title company said they couldn't find my payment (which they did after I sent them the email confirmation). Officially I never got an email saying "we have sent your contract to Disney for ROFR" until 2/5.


----------



## Divaofdisney

vicarrieous said:


> good luck! I am still waiting too (day 29). Apparently Disney requested a death certificate and I fear that restarted our rofr wait as well! I am in limbo not knowing when I will hear.



What exactly is a death certificate?? What does this mean?


----------



## kes601

Divaofdisney said:


> What exactly is a death certificate?? What does this mean?


A death certificate is what is issued when somebody dies.  If the contract were owned by somebody who died and their family was trying to sell it (or perhaps a co-owner of said contract) they would need proof of death.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

DIS BJC 24 said:


> They informed me it was sent for ROFR on 2/5 but I wondered if it was sent a day or two before. It being my first contract I didn't ask if that was the official date, but I had signed my contract a week before, however the seller switched title companies and the title company said they couldn't find my payment (which they did after I sent them the email confirmation). Officially I never got an email saying "we have sent your contract to Disney for ROFR" until 2/5.


Well, after all that hassle you still passed before the rest of us sent on 2/3. Congratulations!


----------



## Bjaiken77

I got a couple out there.  Hoping for some good luck.


Bjaiken77---$110-$27104-225-SSR-Oct-225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 2/17
Bjaiken77---$148-$15497-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 10/21, 100/22- sent 2/23


----------



## kes601

kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3

Update -- this was taken sometime in the last week.  Our broker never reached out.  I heard from the title company when I inquired about the missing documents.


----------



## vicarrieous

kes601 said:


> A death certificate is what is issued when somebody dies.  If the contract were owned by somebody who died and their family was trying to sell it (or perhaps a co-owner of said contract) they would need proof of death.



Yes, two owners on the deed and one has passed. I have to clarify, this is purely speculation on my part that this maybe caused a restart in our ROFR. Our broker and seller have been very prompt with all documents and I am just impatiently/patiently waiting to hear some news.


----------



## vicarrieous

kes601 said:


> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> Update -- this was taken sometime in the last week.  Our broker never reached out.  I heard from the title company when I inquired about the missing documents.


NOOO! Bummer!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Yes, two owners on the deed and one has passed. I have to clarify, this is purely speculation on my part that this maybe caused a restart in our ROFR. Our broker and seller have been very prompt with all documents and I am just impatiently/patiently waiting to hear some news.


I have been looking daily for your update I feel like we were in this together!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

kes601 said:


> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> Update -- this was taken sometime in the last week.  Our broker never reached out.  I heard from the title company when I inquired about the missing documents.


oh no so sorry to hear that. hoping my OKW passes @$100 pp for 210points


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I have been looking daily for your update I feel like we were in this together!



Thanks, broker called and yea, not super great news. Certificate wasn't sent yet as there was a miscommunication with the seller. Buckle up, I will be waiting longer and holding that torch high! Day 29 and no info in sight yet. This may be a long journey!


----------



## TXN4Disney

TXN4DISNEY---$155-$26000-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 142/21, 160/22, 160/23-Splitting 21 MF- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

Had not posted our offer yet but this was our 4th shot at BLT and we finally passed!

We went above the original ask but asked to split MF to account for us going over ask. Seller agreed and we finally have our contract!


----------



## patrolhouse

patrolhouse---$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


----------



## kes601

vicarrieous said:


> NOOO! Bummer!


I think we are honestly ok with it.  We are both impatient and nervous people so buying resale is not the process for us   We are going to buy some more points direct from Disney and be done with the process.  It won't allow us to splurge like the 420 point contract would have, but it'll be enough.


----------



## vicarrieous

kes601 said:


> I think we are honestly ok with it.  We are both impatient and nervous people so buying resale is not the process for us   We are going to buy some more points direct from Disney and be done with the process.  It won't allow us to splurge like the 420 point contract would have, but it'll be enough.



I get that. I am going nuts and told my hubby I can't deal with this much longer as I know we could still be another 3+ weeks out.  If we don't hear something in a few weeks, I am not sure what our course of action will be.


----------



## princesscinderella

TXN4Disney said:


> TXN4DISNEY---$155-$26000-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 142/21, 160/22, 160/23-Splitting 21 MF- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> Had not posted our offer yet but this was our 4th shot at BLT and we finally passed!
> 
> We went above the original ask but asked to split MF to account for us going over ask. Seller agreed and we finally have our contract!


So happy to hear you finally got one through!! Maybe the BLT buy back has slowed down some.


----------



## Lee Matthews

patrolhouse said:


> patrolhouse---$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1






Seriously. Congrats. Hopefully this is a sign that there isn't a pattern of Disney buying them all up


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam said:


> PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8
> 
> We have our first contract at ROFR and we already have addonitis! smh



PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


----------



## Disney_081

Happy Monday to all and 1st timer here to the DIS Group! I just received the good news that our contract has gone through ROFR!!!

Disney_081---$114-$23940-210-BRV@WL-Oct-420/20, 210/21, 210/22, - sent 2/8, passed 3/1


----------



## Divaofdisney

divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22, 190/23-C.costs incl- sent 2/9, passed 3/1 

We are so happy and excited!! This came alot quicker than I thought. Only 20 days!!


----------



## Ginamarie

patrolhouse said:


> patrolhouse---$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1


Yay- AKV is getting by again! Good price on this!


----------



## princesscinderella

Disney_081 said:


> Happy Monday to all and 1st timer here to the DIS Group! I just received the good news that our contract has gone through ROFR!!!
> 
> Disney_081---$114-$23940-210-BRV@WL-Oct-420/20, 210/21, 210/22, - sent 2/8, passed 3/1


 To the DIS and congratulations!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Ginamarie said:


> Yay- AKV is getting by again! Good price on this!



Congratulations!!! Awesome news


----------



## Miniature Tim

Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7, passed 3/1

First Contract, and Passed!!  Looks like the trend of ~3 weeks or so is holding true, though I'l confess to be refreshing my email non-stop all morning today to hope for word.  Thrilled to see more results coming through too!   Thank goodness for some magic on this as we have a December trip planned and would love to squeak in before the 7-month window opens to make the reservations.    Here's to more folks getting good news today!


----------



## Jkramer79

Jkramer79 said:


> Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 4th times the charm!!!


Passed 3/1 Woohoooo!!!!


----------



## figgy0223

PASSED!!! So excited - our first contract!

figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9 passed 3/1


----------



## Halston

Halston said:


> Halston---$100-$17,141.60-160-SSR-Feb-0/20-237/21-160/22- sent 2/4, waiting.



passed 3/1/2021 woot ! Can finally relax


----------



## FrannyFrogs

Emerging from Lurkville to share the joy!  Our first contract! Hooray!

FrannyFrogs---$147-$23834-150-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/1


----------



## figgy0223

Busy day for passing! So excited to see others getting through ROFR too! We can finally give our refresh buttons a rest.


----------



## isthisanything

Yes - love seeing all the passes today!  Congratulations to all who've passed, and I'm sorry to the few who had theirs taken.


----------



## dischris11

kes601 said:


> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> Update -- this was taken sometime in the last week.  Our broker never reached out.  I heard from the title company when I inquired about the missing documents.


I'm sorry. That's frustrating that your broker didn't contact you!


----------



## Miniature Tim

figgy0223 said:


> Busy day for passing! So excited to see others getting through ROFR too! We can finally give our refresh buttons a rest.


I mean... except that now I'll be refreshing for estoppel and closing docs, etc  But yes, the nervous "did they take it..." refreshing can stop


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

they are on a roll today!!!


----------



## Robin&Marion

Robin&Marion---$138-$22563-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/26

Rate of PVB taken by the ROFR monster seems high recently so I’m setting my expectations low


----------



## vicarrieous

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> they are on a roll today!!!


YAY! So happy for you! I fear I will be waiting much longer, but I am glad to see some BCV passes


----------



## justadreamaway77

Disneytrippin' said:


> Mine was sent 2/3 and it was for AKV. Come on I am sweatin' bullets over here!


Mine was sent on 1/25 and still waiting!


----------



## vicarrieous

justadreamaway77 said:


> Mine was sent on 1/25 and still waiting!



We are 1/31 and I hate to see others waiting longer too. Hang in there.  

It's great seeing all these passes, but leaves me refreshing faster! lol


----------



## Divaofdisney

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> they are on a roll today!!!




 Congratulations!! So happy for you. Yours was sent on same day as ours!!


----------



## chilledsugar

chilledsugar---$143-$7685-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6, passed 3/1

We passed! I figured it would due to the high PPP, but this contract was perfect for us (right amount of points plus the same UY as our larger AKV) so I was fine with it. And apparently these smaller BWV contracts are somewhat rare?

Good luck to all those who are still waiting!!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

N8TR8 said:


> N8TR8---$102-$33755-300-BRV@WL-Sep-363/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/26



This makes me feel hopeful! Currently waiting on BRV. Our price per point is lower but this contract is more loaded. Fingers crossed! We are about 2 weeks behind you.


----------



## justadreamaway77

kes601 said:


> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3
> 
> Update -- this was taken sometime in the last week.  Our broker never reached out.  I heard from the title company when I inquired about the missing documents.


Who was your broker?


----------



## GreyTami

GreyTami said:


> GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8


Passed today!!! No shocker, we overpaid, but for this small of a contract I get points for an extra trip this year so saved that money out of pocket.  Excited!


----------



## kes601

justadreamaway77 said:


> Who was your broker?


DVC Resale Market - https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/

Apparently our sales person was out the end of last week and he is the one who would typically make the call.  I would have thought their admin team would have in his absence.


----------



## GreyTami

GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8 - passed 3/1


----------



## MICKIMINI

According to my broker there are lots and lots of contracts that came through over the weekend and are still coming in today so hang on!  Fingers crossed fellow disboard ROFR friends!


----------



## Divaofdisney

MICKIMINI said:


> According to my broker there are lots and lots of contracts that came through over the weekend and are still coming in today so hang on!  Fingers crossed fellow disboard ROFR friends!



So exciting I really hope to see more passes today!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

The majority are being waived from what I was told...might be a good time to be in ROFR!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I wonder why they’ve been snapping up some contracts like the AKL ones which would usually sail through ROFR


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/1


----------



## JoshF

JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/1

ROFR on fire today!


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth said:


> Posting as the seller, waited a bit to give the Buyer a chance to post should they happen to be active DIS board members
> 
> AaronEuth---$157-$19505-120-BLT-Aug-0/19, 46/20, 1/21, 120/22-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 2/4
> 
> The free 2020 points are banked into 2021; due to some point mismanagement caused by impatience on my part.  Wife and I loved our last OKW stay so much, we decided to part with this contract to addon to our other OKW contract.



Passed 3/1/21.   Will repost with the string tool when I get home later.


----------



## MilesMouse

How competitive do buyers get when there's a "bidding war" going on for contracts that 100 pts or less? The broker said they're getting multiple offers and will take the highest one at close of day. I dont mind offering a little more but don't want to get crazy and way overpay either.

I guess that's just how the world of small contracts goes.


----------



## E2ME2

JGINPL said:


> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10 - passed 3/1


This is encouraging.
After seeing RUTTANGEL's data on page 85 of this tread, I was sweating it on my latest AKV offer.
Congrats!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

E2ME2 said:


> This is encouraging.
> After seeing RUTTANGEL's data on page 85 of this tread, I was sweating it on my latest AKV offer.
> Congrats!!



Yeah I have one submitted for AKV too. Hope it passes.


----------



## Disney_Nerd

pangyal said:


> Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10



First contract and we passed!! 19 days of waiting and I saw everyone posting here and happened to open my email 3 minutes after the email from DVC Resale was sent. I know it’s still a wait until we close, but we know it’ll be ours now! 


Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1


----------



## Divaofdisney

Disney_Nerd said:


> First contract and we passed!! 19 days of waiting and I saw everyone posting here and happened to open my email 3 minutes after the email from DVC Resale was sent. I know it’s still a wait until we close, but we know it’ll be ours now!
> 
> 
> Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1



Congratulations!! It really is an amazing feeling


----------



## MICKIMINI

MilesMouse said:


> How competitive do buyers get when there's a "bidding war" going on for contracts that 100 pts or less? The broker said they're getting multiple offers and will take the highest one at close of day. I dont mind offering a little more but don't want to get crazy and way overpay either.
> 
> I guess that's just how the world of small contracts goes.


It depends on the broker.  I try to be the first one to bid and get things started.  That is how I've been able to get so many at great (IMO) prices.  I ignore some brokers though I do peek at their listings.  I have three that I primarily buy from.  

Try to be the first one in and if it is a good price offer list or even a few cents above (it's worked for me).  If it is the type of broker that starts working with the first bidder, you'll have a good shot.

I refuse to enter a bidding war!


----------



## smsharp

Disney_Nerd said:


> First contract and we passed!! 19 days of waiting and I saw everyone posting here and happened to open my email 3 minutes after the email from DVC Resale was sent. I know it’s still a wait until we close, but we know it’ll be ours now!
> 
> 
> Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1


Mine is super similar to yours and was sent on the 12th!  This makes me super excited!


----------



## hilltopper152

Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1

Very excited. Hate spending so much money so the fiscal conservative side of me was shocked but deep down happy to have it go through. Looking forward to many trips with my brand new family and keeping up with this page! Price felt like I was very close to getting ROFR activated so consider myself lucky.


----------



## Bobby2443

Wow what a day for ROFR, congrats to everyone who passed!


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

I'm pretty emotional right now — my father passed due to COVID complications about eight days after I had a signed agreement on my first DVC contract. I owe my love of Disney to my parents. I know my Dad is smiling Disney waived ROFR on my contract.

FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/4 --- passed 3/1

I also want to say thank you for being such a supportive community — good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## Divaofdisney

FroZone the Pirate said:


> I'm pretty emotional right now — my father passed due to COVID complications about eight days after I had a signed agreement on my first DVC contract. I owe my love of Disney to my parents. I know my Dad is smiling Disney waived ROFR on my contract.
> 
> FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/4 --- passed 3/1
> 
> I also want to say thank you for being such a supportive community — good luck to all of you still waiting.



I can totally relate also. My love of Disney is also thanks to my parents who took us for our first trip in 1972. We have never looked back- my love is a strong today as it was then. My parents are gone now too and I do miss them terrible but I know they are smiling with us on each repeat trip we make.


----------



## kes601

Bobby2443 said:


> Wow what a day for ROFR, congrats to everyone who passed!


I think we are the only ones who didn’t.  Glad to take one for the team though.....


----------



## limace

MilesMouse said:


> How competitive do buyers get when there's a "bidding war" going on for contracts that 100 pts or less? The broker said they're getting multiple offers and will take the highest one at close of day. I dont mind offering a little more but don't want to get crazy and way overpay either.
> 
> I guess that's just how the world of small contracts goes.


What broker? We have a thread about this strategy from one broker-board sponsor-and it seems to be something they routinely say. I’d just offer what you were going to offer anyway. There’s always another contract around the corner.


----------



## MilesMouse

limace said:


> What broker? We have a thread about this strategy from one broker-board sponsor-and it seems to be something they routinely say. I’d just offer what you were going to offer anyway. There’s always another contract around the corner.



https://resales.*******.com/ I don't want to derail this thread so if there's a better one for this kind of discussion I'd love to check it out!


----------



## limace

I think this is the one: https://www.disboards.com/threads/odd-sales-tactic-for-inflating-offer.3825075/


----------



## Flynn's Gal

vicarrieous said:


> I get that. I am going nuts and told my hubby I can't deal with this much longer as I know we could still be another 3+ weeks out.  If we don't hear something in a few weeks, I am not sure what our course of action will be.


Just keep swimming... Go back and read the Oct - Dec 2020 thread. I waited 39 days and that was close to the average. It might make you feel like you're in good company in the wait.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

We are on day 11 of waiting on ROFR. First American just called to let me know they are working on closing docs. I asked if that meant I passed ROFR and he said he could not tell me but I should know within 2 days.

1. That seems pretty fast.
2. This is making me pretty hopeful. Am I getting my hopes up when I shouldn't be?


----------



## vicarrieous

Flynn's Gal said:


> Just keep swimming... Go back and read the Oct - Dec 2020 thread. I waited 39 days and that was close to the average. It might make you feel like you're in good company in the wait.



You are right. Plenty wait just as long if not longer. I think what irks me the most is that Disney has been waiting on this information for weeks and it was never sent so its hard to know if I go back to the bottom of the pile now that it was sent today, or if it has already been reviewed and just waiting for this. I will try to be patient and a little less jelly.


----------



## gskywalker

Halston said:


> passed 3/1/2021 woot ! Can finally relax


Nice price with banked points.  Congrats to all those who found out they slayed the ROFR Monster today.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

vicarrieous said:


> You are right. Plenty wait just as long if not longer. I think what irks me the most is that Disney has been waiting on this information for weeks and it was never sent so its hard to know if I go back to the bottom of the pile now that it was sent today, or if it has already been reviewed and just waiting for this. I will try to be patient and a little less jelly.


I hope it's the "reviewed and waiting" for you! Agree with you on how hard it is to know when you're on this side of the process and there's no real pattern. Hang in there!


----------



## michael730

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> We are on day 11 of waiting on ROFR. First American just called to let me know they are working on closing docs. I asked if that meant I passed ROFR and he said he could not tell me but I should know within 2 days.
> 
> 1. That seems pretty fast.
> 2. This is making me pretty hopeful. Am I getting my hopes up when I shouldn't be?


I had a similar experience where a male working for first American called and said something similar in terms of that when I was only a handful of days into ROFR. I didn’t get my hopes up Bc I knew it was early and then found out he was new and didn’t understand the process of it waiting to pass ROFR. I asked the same thing and he said “someone (I forget the women’s name) would be reaching out in a few days regarding the closing.” Just letting you know in case it’s the same guy then it could be a user error Bc my contract was indeed taken a few days later. But who knows maybe he’s trained now and you are getting through quick!!! I hope for the later for you!!


----------



## Castle crew

CastleCrew—$100-$33058-300-SSR-Dec-266/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1

1st DVC contract, many thanks to Shawn at Fidelity Real Estate for her help, good luck to all!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

michael730 said:


> I had a similar experience where a male working for first American called and said something similar in terms of that when I was only a handful of days into ROFR. I didn’t get my hopes up Bc I knew it was early and then found out he was new and didn’t understand the process of it waiting to pass ROFR. I asked the same thing and he said “someone (I forget the women’s name) would be reaching out in a few days regarding the closing.” Just letting you know in case it’s the same guy then it could be a user error Bc my contract was indeed taken a few days later. But who knows maybe he’s trained now and you are getting through quick!!! I hope for the later for you!!



Same thing, probably the same guy. What is the point of his call?


----------



## Robin&Marion

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Same thing, probably the same guy. What is the point of his call?


Sounds like he is the ROFR “Angel of Death” if you, like michael730, get taken by ROFR in the next few days


----------



## michael730

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Same thing, probably the same guy. What is the point of his call?


He said it was a “courtesy call” or something and to let me know who the person was who would be handling the closing and that they would be reaching out “in a few days.” Or something to that matter! But mine was much sooner after I submitted it to ROFR maybe only a few days so maybe yours is a different situation!


----------



## michael730

Robin&Marion said:


> Sounds like he is the ROFR “Angel of Death” if you, like michael730, get taken by ROFR in the next few days


lol! Well I had a good price per point in a BWV contract and I figured it had a decent chance of being taken from the get go so that’s probably why ROFR got me good  I wanted to pay more than asking price but didn’t want to go back and have new contracts sent out and what not so I let it be


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> I get that. I am going nuts and told my hubby I can't deal with this much longer as I know we could still be another 3+ weeks out.  If we don't hear something in a few weeks, I am not sure what our course of action will be.


I was thinking today of the situation you are in and I think if they are asking for the death certificate that you are fine. I think if they weren’t you would have to worry.


----------



## tgarre06

Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22


This is a repost, I didn’t do it right last week!


----------



## Halston

Castle crew said:


> CastleCrew—$100-$33058-300-SSR-Dec-266/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> 1st DVC contract, many thanks to Shawn at Fidelity Real Estate for her help, good luck to all!


Shawn was our agent too! Congrats


----------



## hilltopper152

tgarre06 said:


> This is a repost, I didn’t do it right last week!


Mine just got through at 152 with some points on hand. Hope that means you are good to go. Seems some at 150 and below were bought up but maybe that is out of their system.


----------



## Halston

gskywalker said:


> Nice price with banked points.  Congrats to all those who found out they slayed the ROFR Monster today.


Thanks! I was nervous seeing the $106 get taken couple of days ago.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I was thinking today of the situation you are in and I think if they are asking for the death certificate that you are fine. I think if they weren’t you would have to worry.



Thanks. I am fairly confident I will pass based on what I paid per point and what I have seen passing for BCV. What I am more worried/frustrated about is my timeline. This contract has points that have to be use by July 31 and we hope to get our January 22 trip booked well before the 7 month window.  Right now I am just a tad frustrated as I feel like we wasted 30 days. I thought I was nearing some milestone, but now that got pushed back. lol.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks. I am fairly confident I will pass based on what I paid per point and what I have seen passing for BCV. What I am more worried/frustrated about is my timeline. This contract has points that have to be use by July 31 and we hope to get our January 22 trip booked well before the 7 month window.  Right now I am just a tad frustrated as I feel like we wasted 30 days. I thought I was nearing some milestone, but now that got pushed back. lol.


I feel you we are in the same boat with points expiring. And a trip we have planned for Jan.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I feel you we are in the same boat with points expiring. And a trip we have planned for Jan.



Let's just hope this process starts speeding up!


----------



## timff18

word to the wise... check and double check your junk/spam folders for closing documents!  We passed ROFR of Feb 6th.  About a week later I was checking inbox and junk folders for these documents (no other correspondence with anyone has gone into junk throughout the whole process with this contract or my last one).  We went to Disney February 13th-17th, so I was a little more lax in checking the junk folder during that time.  The documents came through on February 15th in the junk mail box!  I was about to email the broker/title company yesterday asking for an update but decided to do 'one last scan' before making myself look foolish.... sure enough, there were all the documents on 2/15, with a follow up asking for an update on 2/21.  No phone calls, texts, etc asking anything!  If I were in their shoes (title company), or the sellers, I would have been making phone calls making sure the documents made it through - especially since the email said to 'please confirm receipt'.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ok. Please stick with me on this because this is wildly confusing. I was sent to Disney for Rofr on Feb. 3. I haven't heard if it passed or was taken.  Yesterday I contacted my broker to see if they'd heard anything yet. She said nothing yet.

Today I went into my Monera account to pay off my Blt contract as I only had one payment left. RIGHT UNDER MY BAYLAKE WAS ANIMAL KINGDOM. What???!!! What does this mean. I haven't even closed or heard back if I passed.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

The topper is my Blt says paid in full but it wasn't. So confused.


----------



## Goofyismybf

Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11
[/QUOTE]


UPDATE! PASSED 3/2!!!


----------



## michael730

Disneytrippin' said:


> Ok. Please stick with me on this because this is wildly confusing. I was sent to Disney for Rofr on Feb. 3. I haven't heard if it passed or was taken.  Yesterday I contacted my broker to see if they'd heard anything yet. She said nothing yet.
> 
> Today I went into my Monera account to pay off my Blt contract as I only had one payment left. RIGHT UNDER MY BAYLAKE WAS ANIMAL KINGDOM. What???!!! What does this mean. I haven't even closed or heard back if I passed.





Goofyismybf said:


> Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11




UPDATE! PASSED 3/2!!!
[/QUOTE]
Congrats!!
 mine is SSR sent 2/12 maybe I’ll hear today too!!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Still waiting from 2/4!  I think I need to start "shopping" LOL!


----------



## kellylynn1253

I submitted on 2/12 (already posted), but I'm trying for a 200point/110ppp AKL contract..... REALLY hoping that we get good news soon!!! I noticed folks who submitted around that date are starting to hear back. Seeing those stripped AKL contracts at reasonable prices get taken is making me so nervous


----------



## stacie_d

vicarrieous said:


> good luck! I am still waiting too (day 29). Apparently Disney requested a death certificate and I fear that restarted our rofr wait as well! I am in limbo not knowing when I will hear.



I was just in a similar situation. I don’t really know how it all played out, but we submitted to rofr on 12/24. After several emails, a request for a death certificate and more waiting, we finally were notified that we passed rofr on 2/11.  Within a few hours, we had the closing documents from the attorney and we were fully closed on 2/17.  I checked the records, and the deed was recorded on 2/24.   Maybe someone forget to send notice that we passed rofr, or maybe because of the long wait, they wrapped up the estopple portion quickly...I don’t know, but it’s over.  Well...almost. We are now waiting for Disney to set up the account.

Good luck!  I know the waiting is awful.


----------



## Goofyismybf

kellylynn1253 said:


> I submitted on 2/12 (already posted), but I'm trying for a 200point/110ppp AKL contract..... REALLY hoping that we get good news soon!!! I noticed folks who submitted around that date are starting to hear back. Seeing those stripped AKL contracts at reasonable prices get taken is making me so nervous



fingers crossed for you!


----------



## vicarrieous

stacie_d said:


> I was just in a similar situation. I don’t really know how it all played out, but we submitted to rofr on 12/24. After several emails, a request for a death certificate and more waiting, we finally were notified that we passed rofr on 2/11.  Within a few hours, we had the closing documents from the attorney and we were fully closed on 2/17.  I checked the records, and the deed was recorded on 2/24.   Maybe someone forget to send notice that we passed rofr, or maybe because of the long wait, they wrapped up the estopple portion quickly...I don’t know, but it’s over.  Well...almost. We are now waiting for Disney to set up the account.
> 
> Good luck!  I know the waiting is awful.



Thanks for the reply! I did read your entry and wondered how things turned out. Do you know at what point they requested the certificate and when it was sent. I am hoping mine wasn't just sitting at the bottom of the pile for 29 days only to restart now that it was sent yesterday.


----------



## justadreamaway77

justadreamaway77 said:


> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25


We passed! 3/2  Our third contract and a total of 450 points now....I think we are done for awhile!


----------



## JoshF

justadreamaway77 said:


> We passed! 3/2  Our third contract and a total of 450 points now....I think we are done for awhile!


I said I was done many points ago, good luck!


----------



## justadreamaway77

justadreamaway77 said:


> We passed! 3/2  Our third contract and a total of 450 points now....I think we are done for awhile!



Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/25, passed 3/2


----------



## justadreamaway77

JoshF said:


> I said I was done many points ago, good luck!


Oh, I'm sure we are not done, done.  We have gone from zero to three contracts in 14 months though.  We now have more than enough for a week long 1 bedroom and a long weekend studio.  We figure we can rent/transfer any extra points for now.  Once our kids (13 twins) are old enough for spouses we will have the points to move into bigger rooms.


----------



## JGINPL

justadreamaway77 said:


> Oh, I'm sure we are not done, done.  We have gone from zero to three contracts in 14 months though.  We now have more than enough for a week long 1 bedroom and a long weekend studio.  We figure we can rent/transfer any extra points for now.  Once our kids (13 twins) are old enough for spouses we will have the points to move into bigger rooms.


I’m telling myself time for a break too. Purchased one contract in 2019 and went on first trip in 2020. After we got back I’m just finishing up adding 3 other add ons. (Doubling my original amount)


----------



## justadreamaway77

JGINPL said:


> I’m telling myself time for a break too. Purchased one contract in 2019 and went on first trip in 2020. After we got back I’m just finishing up adding 3 other add ons. (Doubling my original amount)


 Totally get it!  We started with 150, went on a trip in a studio and my husband said he would like a 1 bedroom.  Grabbed another 100 points right when Covid started.  The contract was massively loaded so we were able to do a week long trip right after they opened and another long weekend trip in November.....so husband decided he wants to be able to do two trips like that a year. So this time we thought ahead and said our kids will be in college before we know it and with significant others that they will want to bring on vacation with us, maybe if we add-on we should do so while thinking of the future rather than our immediate needs.  So we grabbed another 200 points.  Now we have 450 points and really only need around 300. As long as I rent out 150 of them for $15/pp and buy discounted gift cards, I'll be just a couple hundred shy of being able to cover the MF for all 450 points each year.  Super happy and content...for now!  (BTW, husband does not make all the decisions but I'm always on board for more points so if he gives the green light then it is on!)


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 200/22-It was taken 2/24- sent 2/3, taken 2/24 

After all that nonsense and I had to contact all involved to find out today that it was actually taken a week ago.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Who was your broker?


----------



## EM Lawrence

Man, that stinks, I am so sorry.  Also, the ROFR Monkey just keeps getting drunker and drunker. I can’t believe these stripped AKL contracts at really reasonable prices getting taken!


----------



## JC1984

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 200/22-It was taken 2/24- sent 2/3, taken 2/24
> 
> After all that nonsense and I had to contact all involved to find out today that it was actually taken a week ago.


What a joke


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Lee Matthews said:


> Who was your broker?


Dvc Resale Market,  I actually asked them a couple of times for an update and they said they hadn't heard anything. So I contacted the escrow department and they replied with the information it was taken a on the 24th. I can't say I blame Dvc Resale Market if the Escrow department failed to communicate with them.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Disneytrippin' said:


> Dvc Resale Market,  I actually asked them a couple of times for an update and they said they hadn't heard anything. So I contacted the escrow department and they replied with the information it was taken a on the 24th.



yeah that’s really not cool. While it’s crazy why they are buying back these reasonable contracts, that’s another week where you could have gone for another contract


----------



## kes601

Disneytrippin' said:


> Dvc Resale Market,  I actually asked them a couple of times for an update and they said they hadn't heard anything. So I contacted the escrow department and they replied with the information it was taken a on the 24th. I can't say I blame Dvc Resale Market if the Escrow department failed to communicate with them.


Carbon copy of my story from yesterday.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

How do you know, in this process, when your contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR? Thanks.


----------



## RanDIZ

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> How do you know, in this process, when your contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR? Thanks.



I’ve never had any issues from DVC Resale Market. They sent an email immediately when it was sent to ROFR. This is how all brokers should communicate with their customers.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Oh Emm Gee guys.  Now my broker says there seems to be a mix up with with the title company and she doesn't see its been bought back. She is going to look into it. I could use some prayers.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Disneytrippin' said:


> Oh Emm Gee guys.  Now my broker says there seems to be a mix up with with the title company and she doesn't see its been bought back. She is going to look into it. I could use some prayers.  This is so frustrating.



My goodness, I can understand your frustration. I would be too. Please let us know how it all shakes out. Wishing best resolution for you. Fingers crossed


----------



## Matty B13

Disneytrippin' said:


> Oh Emm Gee guys.  Now my broker says there seems to be a mix up with with the title company and she doesn't see its been bought back. She is going to look into it. I could use some prayers.  This is so frustrating.


Might want to ask for some compensation for your time with this from the closing company.


----------



## isthisanything

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> How do you know, in this process, when your contract has been sent to Disney for ROFR? Thanks.



I've only done this once, but in my experience, the broker sent me an email saying that they were sending the contract into ROFR (that was with www.fidelityresales.com).  Another way to check is to see when the title company pulls your money out of the account.  That coincided with the day that the contract went to ROFR for me, though I can't guarantee that's what happens all the time.


----------



## Paul Stupin

RanDIZ said:


> I’ve never had any issues from DVC Resale Market. They sent an email immediately when it was sent to ROFR. This is how all brokers should communicate with their customers.


I've found DVC Resale Market totally responsive, communicative and pretty much always on the ball. Their admin staff for me has been incredibly efficient.


----------



## Monty617

We are currently waiting on DVC resale contract to pass ROFR. We submitted it on February 15th for AKL. Out of curiosity, has anyone submitted a resale contract around that time and have found out if it passed.  I know it can take a month or so, but it is torture waiting.


----------



## smsharp

Monty617 said:


> We are currently waiting on DVC resale contract to pass ROFR. We submitted it on February 28th for AKL. Out of curiosity, has anyone submitted a resale contract around that time and have found out if it passed.  I know it can take a month or so, but it is torture waiting.


The majority of what we've seen come back this week has been from the 2nd week of February.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Well, its confirmed they did buy it back. The Broker wasn't contacted about it which is  unusual....sooo back to being bummed out.


----------



## isthisanything

Monty617 said:


> We are currently waiting on DVC resale contract to pass ROFR. We submitted it on February 28th for AKL. Out of curiosity, has anyone submitted a resale contract around that time and have found out if it passed.  I know it can take a month or so, but it is torture waiting.



Yes, it's seeming like the timing has been around 3 weeks, give or take.  There are outliers both ways, but I think that's what I'd assume before starting to let the wait drive you crazy.


----------



## MinnieB

Find myself waiting again many years after the last attempt.. Let's see how it goes!

MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2


----------



## Mrs p

MinnieB said:


> Find myself waiting again many years after the last attempt.. Let's see how it goes!
> 
> MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2


Saw that great contract - very tempted but other half was having none of it! Good luck


----------



## stacie_d

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks for the reply! I did read your entry and wondered how things turned out. Do you know at what point they requested the certificate and when it was sent. I am hoping mine wasn't just sitting at the bottom of the pile for 29 days only to restart now that it was sent yesterday.


I don’t know exactly but I think it was after we had been waiting a few weeks.


----------



## princesscinderella

Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, its confirmed they did buy it back. The Broker wasn't contacted about it which is  unusual....sooo back to being bummed out.


I’m so sorry to hear about your roller coaster of a day with ROFR.  I hope you find a back up contract quickly


----------



## Lee Matthews

What’s worrying me about my $106 AKL stripped contract is that when you look now on DVC resale market, they are listed nearer the $115 - $120 point now. Quite a few realists now too


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> What’s worrying me about my $106 AKL stripped contract is that when you look now on DVC resale market, they are listed nearer the $115 - $120 point now. Quite a few realists now too


We have had the same price bump experience with BLT.  I’ve been taken twice and my first deal was a loaded contract at $138 pp. the one I have now in ROFR is a loaded contract at $150pp.  Most of the brokers have started listing them higher too I think in part because Disney raised direct prices $10 too at the end of January.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I saw a 50 point SSR for $144!  I'm waiting on $110.  It is getting to the point you might as well buy direct for $165.


----------



## Robin&Marion

As an addition to two recent comments regarding confusing calls from First American, I have an executed offer through Fidelity with First American title doing the closing. ROFR was submitted 2/26 so I was surprised to receive a call today from a woman who identified as an assistant of the escrow officer and stated she was making a courtesy call to verify that I “received the documents”. I asked which specific documents as I was caught off guard since I received direct confirmation via email from the escrow officer yesterday that she received the documents sent to me for signature thus far. The assistant could only identify the documents as “Docusign” and not by their purpose.  We chalked it up to miscommunication on their end, although I do appreciate the follow-up.


----------



## Mrs p

Looks like we got lucky with our BCV!
No more points for us - good luck to those waiting x

Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
Passed 2/2


----------



## Rustygirl84

Mrs p said:


> Looks like we got lucky with our BCV!
> No more points for us - good luck to those waiting x
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
> Passed 2/2


 
Welcome neighbor


----------



## Mrs p

Sorry wrong pass date 

Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
Passed 2/3


----------



## Robin&Marion

Mrs p said:


> Sorry wrong pass date
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
> Passed 2/3


Third times the charm? Understand the excitement is overwhelming!  try 3/2 for pass date


----------



## Mrs p

Robin&Marion said:


> Third times the charm? Understand the excitement is overwhelming!  try 3/2 for pass date


----------



## Mrs p

Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8
Passed 3/2

Sorry from the uk - very confusing !


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, its confirmed they did buy it back. The Broker wasn't contacted about it which is  unusual....sooo back to being bummed out.


SOO bummed for you and some of the others who have had strange / unusual processes going on.  Hope JUST the right contract for you is just around the corner.  Talk with your broker - sometimes they can let you know about contracts before they hit the site.


----------



## andeesings

JoshF said:


> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/1
> 
> ROFR on fire today!



That PRICE!!! Drooling.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

princesscinderella said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your roller coaster of a day with ROFR.  I hope you find a back up contract quickly


Already on it! Lol


----------



## Disneytrippin'

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> SOO bummed for you and some of the others who have had strange / unusual processes going on.  Hope JUST the right contract for you is just around the corner.  Talk with your broker - sometimes they can let you know about contracts before they hit the site.


I definetly have my eye on a couple right now. Just need to decide what works best before they get snatched up. Truthfully my family loves Boardwalk best so maybe I'll take the 20 year difference in contract and surprise them with owning  there.


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

^^^ Disneytrippin… we love Boardwalk too. I kept an eye out for a stripped Boardwalk but my SSR contract came first and I jumped. One of my favorite things to do is get up early walk down to BoardWalk bakery for coffee and sit by Cresent lake.


----------



## figgy0223

Monty617 said:


> We are currently waiting on DVC resale contract to pass ROFR. We submitted it on February 15th for AKL. Out of curiosity, has anyone submitted a resale contract around that time and have found out if it passed.  I know it can take a month or so, but it is torture waiting.


We submitted Feb 9th for BWV and it passed March 1. Good luck to you - sending pixie dust!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/3

We passed!!!!  I had to update my string to the REAL date it was sent to ROFR, but we passed


----------



## vicarrieous

Sara Sharpe said:


> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/3
> 
> We passed!!!!  I had to update my string to the REAL date it was sent to ROFR, but we passed



YAY! Congrats!


----------



## vicarrieous

Since today is crickets, today is day 32 for me. No word in sight.


----------



## Divaofdisney

vicarrieous said:


> Since today is crickets, today is day 32 for me. No word in sight.


 Every day I look to see if you have heard anything. I truly feel for you. Hopefully it is not too much longer. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## vicarrieous

Divaofdisney said:


> Every day I look to see if you have heard anything. I truly feel for you. Hopefully it is not too much longer. My fingers are crossed for you.


Thanks! I think I need to step away for a bit (it will be hard) so I won't be on the edge each day hoping to hear something.


----------



## Divaofdisney

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks! I think I need to step away for a bit (it will be hard) so I can not be on the edge each day hoping to hear something.



For sure I can certainly understand that. You take as much time as you need. I cannot imagine how stressful this all must be for you. But once you do know please let us know too. Hoping for some pixie dust to be spread your way.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3

Must...stop...adding...on (ahhh who am I kidding?!?!)


----------



## Powerline13

Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3

This is our first contract/offer. Hope we can get by ROFR.


----------



## kandlsutton

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3
> 
> This is our first contract/offer. Hope we can get by ROFR.


Very similar to mine that passed on 2/19, except that mine had no ‘21 points. Wish you luck!


----------



## Cartman3132

Got my closing docs 3/3 after passing ROFR 2/12.  Have to send them back to Disney though for rework (couple of day delay they said), got married shortly before the offer and acceptance and we had some name issues with my wife and what we had on the docs didn't match what it turned out to be.  Just a fun fact, apparently the state of MA has more authority than the federal social security office


----------



## princesscinderella

I think my BLT got bought back again by Disney I’m waiting for confirmation from my agent but the title company sent me an email that they refunded my deposit so I’m not hopeful.


----------



## starfrenzy

I’m sad for those that got bought back, that’s a bummer and in the case of AKL at $106/109 kind of a shock!

Of course I’m worrying about my own $106 AKL fully loaded contract now.

I’ve been praying if it is good for us, God please make it go through. We were hoping to use the points this summer (if rooms were available).


----------



## michael730

Who else sent around 2/12 and is anxiously awaiting their fate??!!


----------



## Hopfather28

Been looking to add a smaller contract (50-100pts) and some of these prices I'm seeing are shocking. One popped up for AKV 50pts at $149. Seller wants a full price offer with closing and dues on the available points. After all is said and done that works out to be over $163 per point buy in for AKV. That is just insanity.


----------



## smsharp

michael730 said:


> Who else sent around 2/12 and is anxiously awaiting their fate??!!


Yep!  Sent same day!


----------



## michael730

smsharp said:


> Yep!  Sent same day!


Yay! That’s awesome! I saw some posting on here Monday who sent 2/10 and 2/11 so maybe we’ll find out tomorrow or Monday!!


----------



## The Jackal

Hopfather28 said:


> Been looking to add a smaller contract (50-100pts) and some of these prices I'm seeing are shocking. One popped up for AKV 50pts at $149. Seller wants a full price offer with closing and dues on the available points. After all is said and done that works out to be over $163 per point buy in for AKV. That is just insanity.


Yes some small contracts it makes no sense buying resale if you already own.  You could call, buy direct, have points in your account today and make a reservation. Put the purchase on a Disney Visa at 0% for 6 months and pay it off. Buying resale you have to wait about 90 days to see the points in your account and at that price it’s not much different than direct.  We have bought both resale and direct. Resale prices were much lower when we bought. I’m amazed how high they are today.


----------



## princesscinderella

It’s officially taken . I already have another offer on another contract with my same agent.  My agent said Disney sent them an email yesterday at 6:15pm but since I didn’t find out until this morning  I made the taken date today.  I hope the ROFR get tired of seeing my name come up on contracts and take pity and finally let one pass. 


Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4


----------



## michael730

Update! Just passed my very first Dvc resale contract! I sent on 2/12 and passed today 3/4! 120 at 107 a point! Partial points for 2021!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Hopfather28 said:


> Been looking to add a smaller contract (50-100pts) and some of these prices I'm seeing are shocking. One popped up for AKV 50pts at $149. Seller wants a full price offer with closing and dues on the available points. After all is said and done that works out to be over $163 per point buy in for AKV. That is just insanity.


There really isn't anywhere to go with these prices but direct!  I guess the resellers will push it as far as they can until DVC raises direct prices on older resorts again...maybe they know something we don't?


----------



## Ginamarie

Hopfather28 said:


> Been looking to add a smaller contract (50-100pts) and some of these prices I'm seeing are shocking. One popped up for AKV 50pts at $149. Seller wants a full price offer with closing and dues on the available points. After all is said and done that works out to be over $163 per point buy in for AKV. That is just insanity.


Agreed- the smaller contract prices sometimes don’t even make sense. For a few hundred dollars difference, it can make more sense to buy direct (especially OKW, to get the extended contract in your current use year).


----------



## smsharp

Good news!  Also updated the pts available in 2020.

smsharp---$145-$19346-125-PVB-Dec-139/20, 125/21, 125/22-Split closing costs- sent 2/12, passed 3/4


----------



## kellylynn1253

kellylynn1253 said:


> kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12



WE PASSED!!!!! I'm SO excited for our first contract! AKL folks, there's still hope, they're not buying them all back! Sending pixie dust to everyone who is still waiting for ROFR


----------



## kellylynn1253

kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4


----------



## smsharp

kellylynn1253 said:


> kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4


It must have been the day to hear back if you sent 2/12!  Congrats!  This was my first contract too!


----------



## Pens Fan

When I saw all of the 2/12 submittals coming through I got excited.  My husband just checked his email and we passed!!

Pens Fan---$72-$15831-210-HH-Sep-0/20, 110/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/11, passed 3/4



Seller can't close until October, but we knew that going in and are fine with it.


----------



## SMB418

Long time lurker. Making our first purchase. Was excited to get a good deal but will be sweating it out based on the ROFR with AKL. 

SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4


----------



## jwinky

Buy where you want to stay for sure!  We just got backed from BCV and loved the pool.  I swapped aulani for beach club.  I hope it passes.

jwinky (seller) ---$90-$13050-135-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 135/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
jwinky---$134-$21045-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-international seller- sent 3/4


----------



## Monty617

We sent ours for AKL in on 2/15 and just found out today 3/4 that we didn’t pass.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

All of these Feb 12 coming in are making me soo excited, ours was sent to Disney on Feb 13!! Looks like we will know soon and looking at the numbers our should go through.

DisneyMoutainWomen--- $115-$28,750-250-AKV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22 -sent 2/13


----------



## Monty617

We just found out today that we didn’t pass RORF for our first contract. Can anyone recommend a good site for resale contracts? Thank you in advance!


----------



## pkrieger2287

*DVC Right of First Refusal Report (ROFR) for February 2021! *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367545744006279176


----------



## hilltopper152

princesscinderella said:


> It’s officially taken . I already have another offer on another contract with my same agent.  My agent said Disney sent them an email yesterday at 6:15pm but since I didn’t find out until this morning  I made the taken date today.  I hope the ROFR get tired of seeing my name come up on contracts and take pity and finally let one pass.
> 
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4


I am seeing a lot get bought back there and it seems under 150 pp won't work. I tried 152 and considered myself lucky. Keep trying.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Monty617 said:


> We sent ours for AKL in on 2/15 and just found out today 3/4 that we didn’t pass.



What was the contract they took?


----------



## Shadedaces

Shadedaces---$120-$7,018.50-50-AKL-Aug-15/20, 85/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
It’s definitely a busy ROFR day!


----------



## tgarre06

hilltopper152 said:


> I am seeing a lot get bought back there and it seems under 150 pp won't work. I tried 152 and considered myself lucky. Keep trying.


I’m waiting at $151 per point. I went more than asking to get the pp above $150, but who knows if the one dollar will make a difference. I wish princesscinderella lots of luck on the next one!


----------



## Shadedaces

Thank you to everyone who posts on here. It really is a great help during the process. Pixie dust to those still waiting or staring over!


----------



## Tkls16

Tkls16---$145-$15071-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 199/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4


----------



## Monty617

Lee Matthews said:


> What was the contract they took?


It was $105, 200 points, AKL, Oct, 45/20, 200/21, 200/22. Buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## MisKaren1

MisKaren1---$108-$6223-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I'm having a hard time finding the contract I need. How important is UY. We usually travel from Thanksgiving day for 10 nights. I've got a small BLT contract with an Oct. UY. We have never cancelled a trip and probably won't in the future. Anyone have multiple Use Years? How difficult is it to plan your stay?


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> All of these Feb 12 coming in are making me soo excited, ours was sent to Disney on Feb 13!! Looks like we will know soon and looking at the numbers our should go through.
> 
> DisneyMoutainWomen--- $115-$28,750-250-AKV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22 -sent 2/13


Could you please reformat with the link in post #1 so that can go on the list?  That's a good one!


----------



## Pseudonym531

Pseudonym531---$115-$43988-350-BWV-Mar-0/20, 700/21, 350/22-Int'l Seller- sent 2/14, passed 3/3


----------



## Sandisw

Disneytrippin' said:


> I'm having a hard time finding the contract I need. How important is UY. We usually travel from Thanksgiving day for 10 nights. I've got a small BLT contract with an Oct. UY. We have never cancelled a trip and probably won't in the future. Anyone have multiple Use Years? How difficult is it to plan your stay?



Many people never canceled and then Covid hit and many found traveling outside banking window or end of UY is much more important than they thought.

Two UY is two memberships and you can’t use with your small BLT points to book one reservation without a transfer which requires a call to MS to do,  They can be used online but can’t be borrowed, and can be finicky at 11 months.

If you choose a different one, I’d avoid Dec and February for sure.


----------



## Sdisney2019!

Monty617 said:


> It was $105, 200 points, AKL, Oct, 45/20, 200/21, 200/22. Buyer pays closing costs.


It is so hard to know.  I passed 3 weeks ago loaded 2020, 2021 at 105 per point.


----------



## Royalcav1024

Royalcav1024 said:


> Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-international seller- sent 2/15



***UPDATE*** Passed ROFR

Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-international seller- sent 2/15 - passed 3/4


----------



## Royalcav1024

Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 2/15, passed 3/4


----------



## JoshF

JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

This is my second ROFR pass in the same week.  Gonna party like it's my birthday!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

I'm only a few days behind these dates. I'm really hoping I hear something positive tomorrow. I just need something positive! I have two sick pets and owe on my taxes. Boo!


----------



## JC1984

JoshF said:


> JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> This is my second ROFR pass in the same week.  Gonna party like it's my birthday!


I’ll save you a Mai Tai


----------



## Halston

Halston said:


> Halston---$100-$17,141.60-160-SSR-Feb-0/20-237/21-160/22- sent 2/4, waiting.


Halston---$100-$17141-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 237/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/4, passed 3/1

was a noob and didn't use the tool. lol


----------



## princesslover

RanDIZ said:


> There’s no telling what they’ll take anymore. My CCV 100pt @ $140 passed in Jan. with 79/2020 then 100pts after that.



My offer was just accepted for CCV 100 points $140 with 0/2020 87/2021 100/2022.   I am still waiting for the sellers to sign so we can send to ROFR.  I hope to follow suit!!


----------



## RanDIZ

princesslover said:


> My offer was just accepted for CCV 100 points $140 with 0/2020 87/2021 100/2022.   I am still waiting for the sellers to sign so we can send to ROFR.  I hope to follow suit!!



Awesome! Another great CCV deal in the works. Good luck.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$125-$10519-75-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 67/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 3/4


----------



## Bobby2443

Bobby2443---$167-$34244-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

Bobby2443---$180-$18665-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 194/21, 100/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

I wasn't worried about these one's but still feels good to pass and get them moving forward in the process


----------



## Lee Matthews

Monty617 said:


> It was $105, 200 points, AKL, Oct, 45/20, 200/21, 200/22. Buyer pays closing costs.



similar to mine. I’m going to start looking as a backup contract now as I’m not hopeful of what’s going to come of $106 pp 210


----------



## JoshF

JC1984 said:


> I’ll save you a Mai Tai


Make it a double!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

First contract, wish me luck.

CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/3


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF 21&22- sent 3/5

Off we go!
Seller providing a credit for '22 dues but the formatting wouldn't let me include it in the total price.


----------



## starfrenzy

Monty617 said:


> It was $105, 200 points, AKL, Oct, 45/20, 200/21, 200/22. Buyer pays closing costs.


Sorry to hear it. That's very similar to mine I'm waiting on too


----------



## kes601

Thought I would post a follow up on our situation since the ROFR monster grabbed our OKW last week.  We ended up adding on 300 points to our original direct contract from Disney at SSR, so it was a total of 500.  The add on price for 300 was a little less than the 420 would have been from OKW (and is for 12 years longer).  The 500 point total is a perfect amount for us given when we usually go. 

Disney ended up voiding our original 200 pt contract as it hadn't closed yet and did a new one for 500.  The same day we signed we had all of our points.  As the new contract required a new membership number they even moved our summer reservations over for us (15 day stay split between CCV, BCV, and BLT) and we were able to grab a Poly reservation for this weekend...we get there tonight!

Good luck to all in the ROFR process.  We are glad we won't have to go through the wait anymore though


----------



## jpirotte

Updated:

jpirotte---$126-$30293-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/4


----------



## Rileygirl

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF 21&22- sent 3/5
> 
> Off we go!
> Seller providing a credit for '22 dues but the formatting wouldn't let me include it in the total price.


Wow! That’s amazing


----------



## thebigman65

princesscinderella said:


> It’s officially taken . I already have another offer on another contract with my same agent.  My agent said Disney sent them an email yesterday at 6:15pm but since I didn’t find out until this morning  I made the taken date today.  I hope the ROFR get tired of seeing my name come up on contracts and take pity and finally let one pass.
> 
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4


Sorry to hear that!  I haven't heard on mine yet.  It was sent the day after yours.


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4 

PASSED today!!  Happy dance!!  Good luck to everyone still waiting - there IS hope!!


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> Sorry to hear that!  I haven't heard on mine yet.  It was sent the day after yours.


I truly hope that means you are going to make it through


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF 21&22- sent 3/5
> 
> Off we go!
> Seller providing a credit for '22 dues but the formatting wouldn't let me include it in the total price.


Dang if I had seen that one out there I may have tried to grab it.  December 2022 UY is a long way away but that second week of June on the Aulani points chart is sweeeeeet.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dang if I had seen that one out there I may have tried to grab it.  December 2022 UY is a long way away but that second week of June on the Aulani points chart is sweeeeeet.


Totally! We have 3 kids under 9 years old so we will need that home resort booking if we want to go when school gets out in June!!
We are a bit bummed that points are so far away, but consoled ourselves with 2022 annual dues being paid for by the seller


----------



## CaptainAmerica

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Totally! We have 3 kids under 9 years old so we will need that home resort booking if we want to go when school gets out in June!!
> We are a bit bummed that points are so far away, but consoled ourselves with 2022 annual dues being paid for by the seller


It would have been a tough sell for me to get my wife on board with Aulani as our home anyways.  11 hours to HNL is a lot more daunting than 3 hours to MCO.  We went to Aulani right before COVID and fell in love, so we're heading back in November (cash).


----------



## The Jackal

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4
> 
> PASSED today!!  Happy dance!!  Good luck to everyone still waiting - there IS hope!!


That’s a great price on a 50 point SSR contract. Congratulations.


----------



## MiniMN

Update:

MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4

Yay!!!!!!  Also not worried, but so happy to move forward quickly.


----------



## dischris11

MiniMN said:


> Update:
> 
> MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> Yay!!!!!!  Also not worried, but so happy to move forward quickly.


It's exciting that things are moving quickly right now.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CaptainAmerica said:


> It would have been a tough sell for me to get my wife on board with Aulani as our home anyways.  11 hours to HNL is a lot more daunting than 3 hours to MCO.  We went to Aulani right before COVID and fell in love, so we're heading back in November (cash).


We are west coast so it’s a bit easier for us to get to Hawaii. I think we are so Disney deprived with VGC still closed that helped us justify this Aulani contract! Haha


----------



## carseatguru

carseatguru said:


> carseatguru---$160-$8912-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 2/18


carseatguru---$160-$8912-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5


----------



## Lee Matthews

Somebody mentioned it before on here but I can't remember who, is there a way to check with the escrow which is Mason in my case via like an online account on whether ROFR has gone through or now.

I think it was a case of someone didn't hear back from their resale company but found out via the escrow when they hadn't heard back?


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> Somebody mentioned it before on here but I can't remember who, is there a way to check with the escrow which is Mason in my case via like an online account on whether ROFR has gone through or now.
> 
> I think it was a case of someone didn't hear back from their resale company but found out via the escrow when they hadn't heard back?


I found out through my escrow being refunded as I’m set up with CC alerts and I got a text that it was refunded this was at 8:30 in the morning before the office even opened. I also received an email from Mason with the refund transaction too. I emailed my agent and she confirmed it was ROFR.  I have had three contracts taken since January and I was alerted by my broker every time not Mason, this last time was a fluke I think because I had kept my deposit on file with Mason.  I was not given the option this last time.


----------



## JackyStacky

JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5


----------



## EmilyDisFan

JackyStacky said:


> JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5


Super fast! That's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## vicarrieous

vicarrieous said:


> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-sell pays MF '20- sent 1/31



GUESS WHAT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!

I PASSED! WOOT WOOT! Finally got the call (only 33 days...but who's counting?) 

vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-sell pays MF '20- sent 1/31 Passed 3/5


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Check out the average sales price of resale contracts sold in February 2021 from our friends at DVC Resale Market!

*


----------



## Divaofdisney

vicarrieous said:


> GUESS WHAT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I PASSED! WOOT WOOT! Finally got the call (only 33 days...but who's counting?)
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-sell pays MF '20- sent 1/31 Passed 3/5



YIPPEEEE!!! So happy and excited for you.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Divaofdisney said:


> YIPPEEEE!!! So happy and excited for you.  Congratulations!!!



Thanks! Now on to wait some more


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5

I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


----------



## vicarrieous

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


 dang and they pay MF.....woof


----------



## Ruttangel

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


It will if international seller, fingers crossed


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5


----------



## Jdlucas24

Jdlucas24 said:


> jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3


Passed on 3/4


----------



## gskywalker

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


Nope, but you only get a deal if you try for a deal.  Nice price in the meantime.


----------



## Ginamarie

CaptainAmerica said:


> Dang if I had seen that one out there I may have tried to grab it.  December 2022 UY is a long way away but that second week of June on the Aulani points chart is sweeeeeet.


We are looking to go in mid June next year


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


Still worth a shot I say! Worst case scenario you get your deposit back and try again.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4
> 
> PASSED today!!  Happy dance!!  Good luck to everyone still waiting - there IS hope!!



Another great contract for your DVC portfolio!!! NICE!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-50/19, 270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18 pass 3/5

Could not be more excited!!!!!!!

FYI, they did not contact me. I emailed Fidelity and asked because I saw another one go through with our same sent date.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Bjaiken77---$110-$27104-225-SSR-Oct-225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 2/17 pass 03/05


----------



## smsharp

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


How in the heck do you even find deals like this?!?!


----------



## Robin&Marion

Wow, awesome to see so many sent as recent as Feb 17/18 already clearing ROFR!!! Hope they keep up that TAT!


----------



## princesscinderella

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


I really hope for your sake Disney decides they have enough BLT points because I was bought up at $138, $145, & $150 pp.  Congratulations on the great deal.  I’ve been stalking the resale sites and don’t remember seeing that loaded contract in February UY as that’s the same as mine.  Best of luck to you and congratulations on the amazing deal!!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

We passed!!!
apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/4


----------



## TexasTom

Good News!

TexasTom---$100-$3299-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-Inter'l Seller- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
TexasTom---$110-$9443-75-SSR-Mar-0/20, 81/21, 75/22, 75/23-Inter'l Seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/5

Another step closer to be a DVC member.
Still waiting for three other small contracts to pass ROFR.
Blame it on the Texas winter storm. What was I supposed to do when I couldn't leave the house for five days?


----------



## DisneyKim41

princesscinderella said:


> I really hope for your sake Disney decides they have enough BLT points because I was bought up at $138, $145, & $150 pp.  Congratulations on the great deal.  I’ve been stalking the resale sites and don’t remember seeing that loaded contract in February UY as that’s the same as mine.  Best of luck to you and congratulations on the amazing deal!!


Honestly, I was just lucky. Saw a great deal just listed and went in at their asking price.


----------



## bks9581

bks9581---$100-$17883-160-SSR-Feb-49/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/5

Feeling lucky as we are now 2 for 2 with ROFR. Now BWV and SSR owners.


----------



## lisa3635

lisa3635 said:


> lisa3635---$65-$11532-150-HH-Oct-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/9
> 
> This is through Fidelity...I didn't have a great experience with them several years ago so I'm crossing my fingers things go smoother and will stay on top of them.


Passed 3/5


----------



## Lakegirl

hilltopper152 said:


> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/7
> 
> Hope this passes as I am getting nervous after seeing how much BLT has been bought.


That is a good one!  Good luck!


----------



## princesscinderella

Let’s hope the 4th time is the one that passes.  I went for a bit higher number of points since I’ve been able to save some more money since starting the process in Jan to buy BLT.  I’m hoping too that it will quell the need to add on more points there in a few years 

Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6


----------



## vicarrieous

princesscinderella said:


> Let’s hope the 4th time is the one that passes.  I went for a bit higher number of points since I’ve been able to save some more money since starting the process in Jan to buy BLT.  I’m hoping too that it will quell the need to add on more points there in a few years
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6


We need a recap of all the contracts you have sent and got taken!


----------



## pkrieger2287

*Congrats to the following 218 (yeah that's 218!) awesome families that passed ROFR in the last week from our friends at DVC Resale Market!
*


----------



## princesscinderella

Here’s the recap for you @vicarrieous
It’s not just my BLT quest however as @thebigman65 has been bought back as many times as I have.  I’m hoping his quest is over since he didn’t hear back this week and he submitted just a day after I did for this last round.

Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29

Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11

Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4

Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6



thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10

thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29

thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/15

thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19


----------



## vicarrieous

princesscinderella said:


> Here’s the recap for you @vicarrieous
> It’s not just my BLT quest however as @thebigman65 has been bought back as many times as I have.  I’m hoping his quest is over since he didn’t hear back this week and he submitted just a day after I did for this last round.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/15
> 
> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19



Good luck to the both of you. BLT has been a tough one lately to get through!


----------



## princesscinderella

vicarrieous said:


> Good luck to the both of you. BLT has been a tough one lately to get through!


I’m hoping they feel they have enough points and will stop buying


----------



## princesslover

Finally get to post here for the very first time.    Let the agonizing ROFR waiting begin!  

princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4


----------



## MonaMN

princesslover said:


> Finally get to post here for the very first time.    Let the agonizing ROFR waiting begin!
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4


We just passed ROFR last week for CCV.  Good luck!


----------



## princesslover

MonaMN said:


> We just passed ROFR last week for CCV.  Good luck!



Congratulations!  I am very cautiously optimistic...I haven't seen CCV taken lately, and I think this is pretty much the average price right now.  But you never know.


----------



## hilltopper152

Lakegirl said:


> That is a good one!  Good luck!


It did finally pass and thank you!


----------



## thebigman65

princesscinderella said:


> Let’s hope the 4th time is the one that passes.  I went for a bit higher number of points since I’ve been able to save some more money since starting the process in Jan to buy BLT.  I’m hoping too that it will quell the need to add on more points there in a few years
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6


Good Luck!  Still waiting to hear on my 2/19.....hopefully soon!


----------



## GG23

GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/6


----------



## Jmazzuca243

GG23 said:


> GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 200/22, 100/23- sent 3/6



Great price! But I think you might have an error on your point distribution


----------



## GG23

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Great price! But I think you might have an error on your point distribution


You are right, there is a typo. 100 in 2022.


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4

A little high maybe? But it does have the extra 2021 Points, and ROFR for AKV has ramped up in 2021.


----------



## Bobby2443

GG23 said:


> GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/6



I had two contracts very similar to this go through this week, I think you will be fine. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## pangyal

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23,199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20,295/21,160/22-buyer pays MF'21-sent 3/5
> 
> I know, I know! We don't have a prayer on this one.


Great contract! I would absolutely love to be able to add it to the list, if you wouldn't mind please using the tool on Page 1   ?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

WOWZA this was a busy week


----------



## AliceIn

AliceIn---$106-$7436-60-OKW-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/6


----------



## vicarrieous

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> WOWZA this was a busy week



Thanks for all you do with this thread, especially updating this info  Is it crazy that I am excited to go back to page one and see mine switched to the passed group??


----------



## JoshF

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> WOWZA this was a busy week


Thanks for this awesome thread and all of the work you do.  Personally this thread saved me A LOT of $$!


----------



## pangyal

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks for all you do with this thread, especially updating this info  Is it crazy that I am excited to go back to page one and see mine switched to the passed group??





JoshF said:


> Thanks for this awesome thread and all of the work you do.  Personally this thread saved me A LOT of $$!


I won’t lie, I was excited to post my own strings in the Passed sections this quarter and see them when I opened the first page once in a while . I totally get it! I’m glad it’s helping☺


----------



## princesscinderella

pangyal said:


> I won’t lie, I was excited to post my own strings in the Passed sections this quarter and see them when I opened the first page once in a while . I totally get it! I’m glad it’s helping☺


I just saw the amazing deal you got on RIV points. It’s such a beautiful resort.  Congratulations!!


----------



## upbeatred

Upbeat Red-$140-$24,500-175 PVB-DEC-156/20,175/21,175,22.  PASSED RORF ON March 5, sent Feb 16.
Used Fidelty Resale and American TItle.  Gone extremely smooth and quick.  EXCITED!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneykim41---$133-$23199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 295/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/5

Hopefully format is right now.


----------



## vicarrieous

upbeatred said:


> Upbeat Red-$140-$24,500-175 PVB-DEC-156/20,175/21,175,22.  PASSED RORF ON March 5, sent Feb 16.
> Used Fidelty Resale and American TItle.  Gone extremely smooth and quick.  EXCITED!



Yay! Congrats!

You may want to go back to page one and use the tool that formats your information correctly so it can be shared appropriately. Just click on page 1 and skim through to find the linked tool


----------



## upbeatred

upbeatred---$140-$26220-175-PVB-Dec-0/19, 156/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 2/16, passed 3/5
Hopefully this is correct.  Hope it helps someone get the right price for their contract.


----------



## Divaofdisney

How do you find out when the estoppel has been received? I know that once this is done, the closing documents are then sent. Am I correct?


----------



## vicarrieous

Divaofdisney said:


> How do you find out when the estoppel has been received? I know that once this is done, the closing documents are then sent. Am I correct?



I think you would have to check/hear from your closing title company. Once they have that they can prepare closing docs and set up. Pretty sure most people don't even hear that it was received they just get news about closing. 

I talked to our title agent on Friday and she said 1-2 weeks for estoppel but she did have a handful that were still waiting for this 3 weeks since passing rofr. She also indicated sometimes they come through in batches.


----------



## macman123

Divaofdisney said:


> How do you find out when the estoppel has been received? I know that once this is done, the closing documents are then sent. Am I correct?



The Estoppel comes after ROFR. It generally takes around 3 weeks.

But you normally get closing documents after it has been received by title co. They verify the points etc are correct.


----------



## figgy0223

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> myth2001---$117-$3943-25-AKV-Dec-50/20, 25/21, 25/22-buyer pays MF'20'21- sent 12/10, passed 1/6
> 
> atinsley22---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 259/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> hobbes42---$98.34-$52077-480-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 480/22- sent 12/24, passed 1/13
> 
> Snk5050---$108-$29700-250-AKV-Apr-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/14
> 
> JinxRemoving---$110-$24318-200-AKV-Oct-400/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/1, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Twilight Sparkle---$112-$19866-160-AKV-Oct-100/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> Niewoe---$110-$18150-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 8/21, 160/22, 160/23-Seller pays MF ‘21- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ML_LovesDisney---$107-$25071-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 224/21, 210/22- sent 1/3, passed 1/15
> 
> Shawy1269---$108-$13274-100-AKV-Jun-100/19, 98/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> fordchevyguy---$109-$11585-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/2
> 
> MouseHoneyMoon96---$120-$21844-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22-Seller pays '20 MF-sent 1/14, passed 2/8
> 
> jcourtney---$105-$17453-160-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> Chrisdriscoll---$119-$31312-240-AKV-Dec-0/19, 272/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/10
> 
> aebehm1---$120-$21842-165-AKV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 165/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$113-$13030-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Stargazertechie---$120-$19639-140-AKV-Sep-140/20, 280/21, 140/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/16
> 
> Monorailmom---$110-$19557-160-AKV-Dec-55/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/17
> 
> chilledsugar---$114-$13140-110-AKV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 1/26, passed 2/18
> 
> RedFive---$115-$20357-160-AKV-Jun-159/20, 320/21, 160/22-Int'l seller- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> 
> kandlsutton---$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 180/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 1/28, passed 2/19
> 
> patrolhouse---$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1
> 
> jginpl---$115-$3600-25-AKV-Feb-0/20, 12/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 2/10, passed 3/1
> 
> kellylynn1253---$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> Shadedaces---$120-$7018.50-50-AKL-Aug-15/20, 85/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> Jkips---$80-$107151-1224-AUL-Jun-1224/20, 2448/21, 1224/22-Subsidized- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> JC1984---$107-$26319-220-AUL-Sep-411/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/23
> 
> jwinky (seller) ---$90-$13050-135-AUL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 135/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> JoshF---$94-$16280-150-AUL-Jun-0/20, 227/21, 150/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> jdlucas24---$104-$27904-240-AUL-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 480/21, 240/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> SkyBornDancer---$136-$40375-275-BCV-Oct-0/19, 275/20, 275/21, 275/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/8
> 
> pangyal---$114-$27965-235-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 241/21, 235/22- sent 12/17, passed 1/13
> 
> Hootowl54---$149-$15529-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 34/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> ValW---$120-$26217-200-BCV-Dec-59/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Zummi525---$160-$16001-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 24/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller paying closing- sent 12/31 passed 1/14
> 
> Shellbelle---$137-$22939-160-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> PalDisFam---$130-$21401-150-BCV-Feb-0/20, 240/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/26, passed 2/22
> 
> ValW---$135-$22095-150-BCV-Jun-0/20, 228/21, 150/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/26
> 
> DIS BJC 24---$143-$27025-175-BCV-Feb-0/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/1
> 
> Rustygirl84---$127-$28170-210-BCV-Feb-6/20, 81/21, 210/22, 210/23- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> Mrsp---$130-$14394-100-BCV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/2
> 
> MiniMN---$150-$16384-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> vicarrieous---$146-$23707-150-BCV-Aug-300/20, 150/21, 150/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/31, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> ValW---$150-$25179-160-BLT-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> myth2001---$145-$25044-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 310/21, 160/22-International Seller- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> CookieandOatmeal---$155-$16820-100-BLT-Dec-23/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> hobbes42---$150-$39939-250-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 215/21, 250/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/20
> 
> Phijammamama---$159-$15733-95-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 95/22- sent 1/9, passed 1/20
> 
> disneygirl281---$150-$16158-100-BLT-Jun-0/20, 181/21, 100/22- sent 1/15, passed 2/9
> 
> mrmagpi---$160-$25805-150-BLT-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> Ladygator---$156-$27144-160-BLT-Mar-0/20, 320/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> Jdomka---$166-$17220-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> lisa3635---$144-$29540-200-BLT-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-INTERNATIONAL SELLER- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> Mouse511---$168-$8745-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/26
> 
> disneygirl281---$150-$16353-100-BLT-Jun-95/20, 180/21, 100/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/26
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$155-$26000-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 142/21, 160/22, 160/23-Splitting 21 MF- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> Hilltopper152---$152-$26194-160-BLT-Jun-0/20, 310/21, 160/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1
> 
> AaronEuth(Seller)---$157-$19505-120-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 47/21, 120/22-Seller Pays MF 2021- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> Royalcav1024---$153-$26369-160-BLT-Sep-150/20, 160/21, 160/22-international seller- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkxray---$120-$4449-30-BWV-Oct-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 12/15, passed 1/12
> 
> ymarx15---$126-$24137-175-BWV-Feb-175/20, 175/21, 175/22, 175/23- sent 1/6, passed 1/20
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$40774-300-BWV-Dec-300/20, 300/21, 300/22, 300/23-int'l seller- sent 1/13, passed 1/22
> 
> GuitarCarl---$128-$27770-200-BWV-Mar-200/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays 2020 due- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> Mrsp---$120-$6983-50-BWV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> ValW---$128-$21072-150-BWV-Jun-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-International Seller- sent 2/2, passed 2/26
> 
> PearlyJoy---$141-$12494-80-BWV-Apr-26/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/26
> 
> chilledsugar---$143-$7685-50-BWV-Feb-0/20, 29/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/6, passed 3/1
> 
> Pseudonym531---$115-$43988-350-BWV-Mar-0/20, 700/21, 350/22-Int'l Seller- sent 2/14, passed 3/3
> 
> jpirotte---$126-$30293-220-BWV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/16, passed 3/4
> 
> JackyStacky---$121-$33023-250-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 500/21, 250/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> twinmom108---$65-$10245-150-HH-Sep-0/19, 141/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/18, passed 1/14
> 
> Skywalker-77---$84-$4200-50-HHI-Jun-50/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 1/8, passed 1/20
> 
> Sun_seekin---$70-$16864-200-HH-Feb-200/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/11
> 
> Beta to the Max---$65-$13995-200-HH-Feb-2/20, 264/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/24
> 
> manditrianne---$77-$13742-150-HH-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/28
> 
> Pens Fan---$72-$15831-210-HH-Sep-0/20, 110/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 2/11, passed 3/4
> 
> lisa3635---$65-$11532-150-HH-Oct-0/19, 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> hobbes42---$97-$23904-220-OKW-Jun-0/19, 76/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> mightyblade---$106-$20107-170-OKW-Mar-0/20, 340/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> Ashlie In Wonderland---$104-$29102-250-OKW-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/24
> 
> divaofdisney---$104-$19760-190-OKW-Apr-0/20, 380/21, 190/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> kelsey2020---$123-$10417-75-OKW(E)-Jun-75/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/5
> 
> Jkramer79---$109-$18183-150-OKW(E)-Apr-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/2
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> wvujeb---$140-$26518-175-PVB-Oct-91/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> jwmob91---$168-$9020-50-PVB-Aug-0/20, 26/21, 50/22, sent 1/19, passed 2/12
> 
> theducks1---$142-$33712-220-PVB-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 1/25, passed 2/17
> 
> happythoughts & pixiedust---$140-$22867-150-PVB-Dec-225/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/22, passed 2/18
> 
> Fido Chuckwagon---$155-$10267-60-PVB-Feb-3/20, 60/21, 60/22, 60/23- sent 1/31, passed 2/23
> 
> FrannyFrogs---$147-$23834-150-PVB-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> Disney_nerd---$143-$18672-120-PVB-Sep-5/20, 130/21, 120/22- sent 2/10, passed 3/1
> 
> smsharp---$145-$19346-125-PVB-Dec-139/20, 125/21, 125/22-Split closing costs- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> Tkls16---$145-$15071-100-PVB-Apr-0/20, 199/21, 100/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> carseatguru---$160-$8912-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5
> 
> apirateslifeforme2---$142-$22540-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/4
> 
> 
> *RIV:*
> 
> pangyal---$116-$18970-155-RIV-Dec-0/19, 137/20, 155/21, 155/22-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 12/10, passed 1/5
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> macman123---$114-$9620-80-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 80/22- sent 12/22, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$95-$15910-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/14, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$105-$11210-100-SSR-Aug-100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/20, passed 1/13
> 
> BugsPop---$98-$21632-200-SSR-Apr-100/19, 0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/13
> 
> les poissons---$105-$15138-130-SSR-Jun-121/20, 260/21, 130/22- sent 12/26, passed 1/13
> 
> macman123---$117-$24100-200-SSR-Aug-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 12/21, passed 1/14
> 
> dbtex83---$102-$17106-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 230/21, 150/22- sent 12/30, passed 1/14
> 
> ccv_fam---$110-$14931-120-SSR-Jun-10/19, 63/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/14
> 
> Clarkyslovedisney---$103-$13252-115-SSR-Oct-0/19, 115/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/15
> 
> moth72484---$98-$15255-150-SSR-Jun-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, passed 1/20
> 
> Cinderella97---$125-$7141-50-SSR-Dec-50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/4, passed 1/14
> 
> Carlnne---$125-$20482-150-SSR-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/6
> 
> timff18---$120-$6355-50-SSR-Feb-0/20, 76/21, 50/22, 50/23-seller pays closing- sent 1/15, passed 2/6
> 
> LottiesMommy---$105-$18579-160-SSR-Jun-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> CmdrThor---$100-$22670-211-SSR-Feb-0/20, 370/21, 211/22-buyer pays 1/2 MF'21- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> Cartman3132---$100-$27452-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23- sent 1/20, passed 2/12
> 
> hskrshawn---$103-$17071-150-SSR-Sep-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/16
> 
> CinderMiller---$99-$32987-300-SSR-Dec-0/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> Mrsp---$105-$20217-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 349/21, 175/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> LaneOT---$97-$11960-110-SSR-Oct-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 1/24, passed 2/18
> 
> isthisanything---$108-$18021-150-SSR-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> Nzdude09---$100-$14889-130-SSR-Dec-0/19, 130/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 2/2, passed 2/24
> 
> Iannovich---$129-$3888-25-SSR-Feb-0/20, 50/21, 25/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24
> 
> jjwelch24---$110-$12301-100-SSR-Jun-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/31, passed 2/24
> 
> tripgoerNS---$110.5-$13970-120-SSR-Dec-233/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/1
> 
> Miniature Tim---$117-$18013-140-SSR-Dec-140/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 2/7, passed 3/1
> 
> FroZone the Pirate---$105-$15750-150-SSR-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 13/21, 150/22-Seller pays closing- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> CastleCrew—$100-$33058-300-SSR-Dec-266/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/1
> 
> Halston---$100-$17141-160-SSR-Feb-0/20, 237/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/4, passed 3/1
> 
> Goofyismybf---$102-$17953-160-SSR-Dec-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2
> 
> Justadreamaway77---$100-$22047-200-SSR-Oct-0/19, 199/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/25, passed 3/2
> 
> Sara S---$106-$14269-120-SSR-Dec-91/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 2/3, passed 3/3
> 
> TexasTom---$100-$3299-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23-Int'l Seller- sent 2/15, passed 3/4
> 
> TexasTom---$110-$9443-75-SSR-Mar-0/20, 81/21, 75/22, 75/23-Int'l Seller- sent 2/18, passed 3/5
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5
> 
> Bjaiken77---$110-$27104-225-SSR-Oct-225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 2/17, passed 3/5
> 
> bks9581---$100-$17883-160-SSR-Feb-49/20, 160/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 2/5, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Eric Smith---$227-$24124-100-VGC-APR-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> ValW---$215-$29568-130-VGC-Dec-260/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 12/29, passed 1/19
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$215-$17225-75-VGC-Jun-0/19, 34/20, 150/21, 75/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 1/17, passed 2/9
> 
> JavaDuck---$240-$25404-100-VGC-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> mikekearneynd---$158-$24470-150-VGF-Dec-158/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays '20MF- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> jkmdds4osu---$170-$36281-200-VGF-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 12/21, 200/22- sent 12/11, passed 1/6
> 
> macman123---$158-$25990-160-VGF-Aug-0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 12/23, passed 1/13
> 
> Jmazzuca243---$180-$29771-155-VGF-Oct-154/19, 155/20, 155/21, 155/22- sent 1/11, passed 1/21
> 
> CSLucas---$177-$11405-60-VGF-Dec-0/19, 35/20, 30/21, 60/22- sent 1/13, passed 2/8
> 
> CSLucas---$189-$20761-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 186/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/16
> 
> happythoughts & pixiedust---$182-$19546-100-VGF-Dec-200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/17
> 
> Bobby2443---$160-$85000-500-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 1000/21, 500/22- sent 1/27, passed 2/18
> 
> najgreen---$173.5-$19518-105-VGF-Feb-0/20, 210/21, 105/22, 105/23- sent 1/27, passed 2/20
> 
> Bobby2443---$167-$34244-200-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4
> 
> Bobby2443---$180-$18665-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 194/21, 100/22- sent 2/14, passed 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> GenerationsDVC---$98-$24054-220-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 309/20, 220/21, 220/22-Buyer pays MF '21- sent 12/29, passed 1/20
> 
> N8TR8---$102-$33755-300-BRV@WL-Sep-363/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/26
> 
> Disney_081---$114-$23940-210-BRV@WL-Oct-420/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 2/8, passed 3/1
> 
> MisKaren1---$108-$6223-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/12, passed 3/4
> 
> mommy2allyandaveri---$97-$27080-270-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 320/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 2/18, passed 3/5
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> RanDIZ---$140-$15379-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 79/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 12/16, passed 1/13
> 
> birchtree95---$134-$20810-150-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 7/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 1/12, passed 1/21
> 
> Stacie_d---$135-$21977-150-CCV@WL-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/24, passed 2/11
> 
> MonaMN---$146-$23749-150-CCV@WL-Oct-1/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/3, passed 2/28
> 
> JoshF---$132-$14660-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/20, 102/21, 102/22- sent 2/5, passed 3/1
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Tarvaris---$65-$8088-100-VB-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 12/28, passed 1/13
> 
> M:SpilotISTC12---$70-$2375-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 11/24, passed 1/22
> 
> PalDisFam---$67-$2580-25-VB-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 2/8, passed 3/1
> 
> GreyTami---$80-$5069-50-VB-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 50/22, 50/23- sent 2/8, passed 3/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF/ Closing- sent 2/3
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> Dischris11---$120-$27681-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 2/23
> 
> starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 2/25
> 
> OneTsp---$115-$25384-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26
> 
> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3
> 
> SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4
> 
> cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5
> 
> E2ME2---$125-$21788.50-160-AKV-Jun-0/20, 263/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/4
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/20
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF' 22- sent 3/5
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> jwinky---$134-$21045-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-international seller- sent 3/4
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19
> 
> Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22
> 
> GBBT7636---$148-$31244-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 118/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/26
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> gwylie---$125-$20588-150-BWV-Oct-0/19, 126/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 12/29
> 
> figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> hhisc16---$75-$4950-50-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/20
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> thetillyt---$119-$6873-50-OKW-Oct-0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 1/15
> 
> Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22- sent 2/20
> 
> pigletmom---$98-$16689-150-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/25
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> OKWFan88---$106-$9112-75-OKW(E)-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> jwmob91---$155-$8461-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 2/22
> 
> Bjaiken77---$148-$15497-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 10/21, 100/22- sent 2/23
> 
> Robin&Marion---$138-$22563-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/26
> 
> HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3
> 
> 
> *RIV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> kimmy624---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller is paying fees- sent 1/31
> 
> auntielellie---$113-$27935-240-SSR-Feb-240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 2/9
> 
> Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 2/20
> 
> gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- sent 2/21
> 
> CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/3
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4
> 
> MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2
> 
> GG23---$183-$19661-100-VGF-Mar-0/20, 195/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/6
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> huskerfanatic7---$125-$10519-75-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 67/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 3/4
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14
> 
> divaofdisney---$154-$11550-75-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 75/22- sent 2/19
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22
> 
> Busymommaof3---$150-$17180-105-CCV@WL-Aug-105/20, 210/21, 105/22- sent 2/22
> 
> Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> Rhettsmom---$62-$13040-170-VB-Dec-0/19, 106/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> gskywalker---$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/22, taken 1/6
> 
> OneTsp---$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/24
> 
> Bina Mischka---$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/28
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> kacooke74---$132-$28405-210-BLT-Dec-403/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 12/24, taken 1/6
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$142-$24340-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 106/21, 160/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/7
> 
> thebigman65---$149-$19278-125-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/10
> 
> culli---$140-$37437-250-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 470/21, 250/22- sent 12/31, taken 1/15
> 
> Princesscinderella---$138-$23260-150-BLT-Feb-0/20, 277/21, 150/22- sent 1/8, taken 1/29
> 
> TXN4DISNEY---$150-$25307-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 160/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> Mouse511---$150-$15690-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22-Seller Pays '21 MF- sent 1/12, taken 1/29
> 
> thebigman65---$144-$29615-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 1/15, taken 1/29
> 
> Princesscinderella---$145-$25046-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> thebigman65---$150-$32235-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/31, taken 2/15
> 
> GBBT7636---$144-$29520-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/9, taken 2/24
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$25948-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 2/18, taken 3/4
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> ValW---$110-$31367-270-BWV-Aug-0/20, 112/21, 270/22- sent 12/18, taken 1/6
> 
> ValW---$115-$27760-220-BWV-Aug-332/20, 220/21, 220/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 12/19, taken 1/6
> 
> 20000LeaguesUnderTheSea---$115-$34259-270-BWV-Apr-28/19, 258/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 12/30, taken 1/8
> 
> ValW---$118-$27070-210-BWV-Aug-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> Pseudonym531---$111-$32897-270-BWV-Feb-0/20, 540/21, 270/22, 270/23- sent 1/18, taken 1/29
> 
> culli---$110-$31809-270-BWV-Jun-72/19, 0/20, 540/21, 270/22-Seller MFs 2021 only- sent 1/15, taken 2/1
> 
> Pseudonym531---$115-$31534-250-BWV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/29, taken 2/11
> 
> culli---$107.5-$39625-350-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 251/21, 350/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/12
> 
> Busymommaof3---$118-$13276-100-BWV-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/2, taken 2/12
> 
> jpirotte---$117-$24255-200-BWV-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/2, taken 2/12
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> dvcfanjoe---$95-$8125-75-OKW-Sep-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 1/5, taken 1/15
> 
> Jkramer79---$95-$18122-170-OKW-Mar-86/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays '20MF / Int'l Seller- sent 1/11, taken 1/29
> 
> kes601---$96-$41984-420-OKW-Apr-230/20, 619/21, 420/22-seller pays closing- sent 2/3, taken 2/28
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29
> 
> whitters3---$130-$21648-150-PVB-Mar-71/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/15, taken 1/30
> 
> CCV---$140-$22638-150-PVB-Dec-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/21, taken 2/18
> 
> lovethesun12---$132-$10928-75-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 75/22- sent 1/28, taken 2/19
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> moth72484---$90-$18585-200-SSR-Feb-0/20, 400/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 12/16, taken 1/6
> 
> whitters3---$90-$15059-150-SSR-Aug-0/20, 139/21, 150/22- sent 1/7, taken 1/29
> 
> lisa3635---$95-$39466-405-SSR-Sep-0/19, 800/20, 405/21, 405/22- sent 1/20, taken 1/29
> 
> mommy2allyandaveri---$103-$25750-250-SSR-Feb-0/20, 250/21, 250/22, 250/23-seller pay fees- sent 1/31, taken 2/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> DisneyMom_3---$160-$29971-175-VGF-Oct-183/20, 175/21, 175/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 2/4, taken 2/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


Sorry if this isn't the best way to let you know. I posted on the 1st that out had passed so you could move mine out of "waiting." 


figgy0223---$123-$33523-250-BWV-Oct-227/19, 240/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/9 passed 3/1


----------



## andeesings

Hopfather28 said:


> Been looking to add a smaller contract (50-100pts) and some of these prices I'm seeing are shocking. One popped up for AKV 50pts at $149. Seller wants a full price offer with closing and dues on the available points. After all is said and done that works out to be over $163 per point buy in for AKV. That is just insanity.



That's preposterous. You might as well buy direct for that price.


----------



## The Jackal

andeesings said:


> That's preposterous. You might as well buy direct for that price.


Yes and no. If you are not a DVC member you cannot buy just 50 points direct, if you are a DVC member you can buy 50 or even less at some resorts. If you are a non member and just want a small contract, you have to be quick, the 75 points and under ones go fast and have a higher cost per point. Resale prices are up about $20 per point  for most resorts from 3 years ago. I have seen small contracts from BRV and OKW bring prices similar to this and they have sold.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I'M BAAAAACK. Welp. I opted to add to my BLT contract. Seller wanted 150 p.p. I've seen way too many bought up at that price. I offered 152 and asked seller to.pay closing costs. They accepted! So happy to be with you all again waiting to pass!



Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/8


----------



## CmdrThor

Disneytrippin' said:


> I'M BAAAAACK. Welp. I opted to add to my BLT contract. Seller wanted 150 p.p. I've seen way too many bought up at that price. I offered 152 and asked seller to.pay closing costs. They accepted! So happy to be with you all again waiting to pass!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/8



Just be aware Disney takes the closing costs into account.  There was a $103 SSR with seller paid closing that got taken with days of my $100 SSR that passed where I paid closing.  For your 160 point contract that's about $4 a point.  This is not to say you should have done anything different, but more for others to keep in mind there's no magic bullet to trick the ROFR monster.

I hope this does pass for you, good luck!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I'M BAAAAACK. Welp. I opted to add to my BLT contract. Seller wanted 150 p.p. I've seen way too many bought up at that price. I offered 152 and asked seller to.pay closing costs. They accepted! So happy to be with you all again waiting to pass!



Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/8


CmdrThor said:


> Just be aware Disney takes the closing costs into account.  There was a $103 SSR with seller paid closing that got taken with days of my $100 SSR that passed where I paid closing.  For your 160 point contract that's about $4 a point.  This is not to say you should have done anything different, but more for others to keep in mind there's no magic bullet to trick the ROFR monster.
> 
> I hope this does pass for you, good luck!


Well, I'm the chance monster.  I am in no rush as we aren't going until Nov 2022. In the meantime I'm going to keep shooting for a good deal until something sticks. Hopefully they look the other way. AKV was the last resort getting snatched up. I knew going into this one it might be taken, but if not, I really got a great deal.


----------



## CmdrThor

Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, I'm the chance monster. I am in no rush as we aren't going until Nov 2022. In the meantime I'm going to keep shooting for a good deal until something sticks. Hopefully they look the other way. AKV was the last resort getting snatched up. I knew going into this one it might be taken, but if not, I really got a great deal.



I'm with you on that one.  I'd rather have a contract taken and try again than pay too much.


----------



## Huxknits

Huxknits---$101-$18042-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/8

Trying for our first DVC contract!


----------



## Hopfather28

The Jackal said:


> Yes and no. If you are not a DVC member you cannot buy just 50 points direct, if you are a DVC member you can buy 50 or even less at some resorts. If you are a non member and just want a small contract, you have to be quick, the 75 points and under ones go fast and have a higher cost per point. Resale prices are up about $20 per point  for most resorts from 3 years ago. I have seen small contracts from BRV and OKW bring prices similar to this and they have sold.


Don't disagree with any of your points. But this particular contract was for AKV. We aren't talking a big hitter property we're talking about AKV. I checked last week and would be able to get any room category not called value at 4.5 months right now. This quarter alone 3 posters in this thread have passed ROFR for AKV contracts of 50 pts or less with the most recent being a 50 pt for 120pp and the others being 25 pt for $117pp and $115pp with 2 of the 3 being fully loaded.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thought there would be a slew of approvals today but I guess not.

think I’m another week off finding out myself


----------



## hhisc16

Lee Matthews said:


> Thought there would be a slew of approvals today but I guess not.
> 
> think I’m another week off finding out myself


Disney is reviewing contracts today, but I am curious as to their schedule.
My broker just contacted me about a clerical error on my contract that Disney caught today while reviewing.
They said Disney could not make their decision until the clerical error was corrected. (It was a contract number error=must match the original)
(Sent to ROFR on 2/22) I hope to hear by the end of this week about Disney's decision.


----------



## Lee Matthews

That’s all you need. Hopefully it can be easily corrected and it isn’t held up too much


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Lee Matthews said:


> Thought there would be a slew of approvals today but I guess not.
> 
> think I’m another week off finding out myself


Same I am seeing people who submitted theirs after my date get through and I am just like where is mine... we did not go cheep cause we want it sooner rather than later. Bah...


----------



## Lexxiefern

Lexxiefern---$114-$15143-120-SSR-Jun-0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 3/4

Let the wait begin!


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Same I am seeing people who submitted theirs after my date get through and I am just like where is mine... we did not go cheep cause we want it sooner rather than later. Bah...


Price doesn't effect how quickly they review your contract at all.


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

max jolicoeur---$107-$17215-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7

The (hopefully short) wait begins!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Ginamarie said:


> Price doesn't effect how quickly they review your contract at all.


When I mean sooner, I mean we do not want have to try and do a whole new contract again.... so not the speed of them deciding but not have to go back to the beginning. I need to book my Princess run room for 2022 and running weekends sell out.


----------



## Ginamarie

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> When I mean sooner, I mean we do not want have to try and do a whole new contract again.... so not the speed of them deciding but not have to go back to the beginning. I need to book my Princess run room for 2022 and running weekends sell out.


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## EmilyDisFan

hhisc16 said:


> Disney is reviewing contracts today, but I am curious as to their schedule.
> My broker just contacted me about a clerical error on my contract that Disney caught today while reviewing.
> They said Disney could not make their decision until the clerical error was corrected. (It was a contract number error=must match the original)
> (Sent to ROFR on 2/22) I hope to hear by the end of this week about Disney's decision.


Fidelity sent me an amendment to correct contract number today. They said it would not restart the ROFR clock. Must have been the same issue! I had a CCV submitted on 2/22. Hoping that means we both will hear our answers soon!!


----------



## cmarsh31

EmilyDisFan said:


> Fidelity sent me an amendment to correct contract number today. They said it would not restart the ROFR clock. Must have been the same issue! I had a CCV submitted on 2/22. Hoping that means we both will hear our answers soon!!



I wonder what's going on... I got a contract amendment for the same thing last week from Fidelity, right after mine was sent to ROFR.


----------



## princesscinderella

cmarsh31 said:


> I wonder what's going on... I got a contract amendment for the same thing last week from Fidelity, right after mine was sent to ROFR.


I wonder if it just a matter of the member having more than one contract within the membership and they forgot to put the .00x number on it that specifies the individual contract.


----------



## cmarsh31

princesscinderella said:


> I wonder if it just a matter of the member having more than one contract within the membership and they forgot to put the .00x number on it that specifies the individual contract.



The member I'm purchasing for definitely has multiple contracts... I googled.


----------



## kandlsutton

upbeatred said:


> upbeatred---$140-$26220-175-PVB-Dec-0/19, 156/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 2/16, passed 3/5
> Hopefully this is correct.  Hope it helps someone get the right price for their contract.


Congrats! I wish I could find a loaded PVB for $140 today. Seems like a $10-$15 increase in listing price on most resale sites in the last month.


----------



## eandt

andeesings said:


> That's preposterous. You might as well buy direct for that price.


Preposterous indeed lol  I don't mind it though at the moment as if we buy we really would rather our first contract to be direct for the ease and convenience, these prices make that much easier to swallow.


----------



## RyanDisneyDad

RyanDisneyDad---$118-$19497-150-SSR-Aug, 150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 3/7


----------



## Rebs007

Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/11

I am from the UK and new to DVC and have found this thread so useful in identifying which contracts are overpriced and which are inline with other sales. Thankyou for managing this thread and to all those who have posted. This one is not quite the bargain that some have managed but I felt reasonable and it looks as though it is a few points above ROFR so I'm hopeful.


----------



## starfrenzy

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$114-$25039-200-AKV-Sep-0/20, 276/21, 200/22- sent 3/8
> 
> This one is not quite the bargain that some have managed but I felt reasonable and it looks as though it is a few points above ROFR so I'm hopeful.



Not a terrible price at all. Good luck!


----------



## michael730

Happy Tuesday all! Sorry to take up a post to post this since it’s a little unrelated but could someone please post the link or the name of the thread where others post the timeline from after they pass ROFR to closing! Thanks!!


----------



## isthisanything

michael730 said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Sorry to take up a post to post this since it’s a little unrelated but could someone please post the link or the name of the thread where others post the timeline from after they pass ROFR to closing! Thanks!!



Closing Time thread - https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/

It's very helpful - I passed ROFR so now just waiting for the estoppel/closing, so I'm watching that thread like a hawk.


----------



## michael730

isthisanything said:


> Closing Time thread - https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/
> 
> It's very helpful - I passed ROFR so now just waiting for the estoppel/closing, so I'm watching that thread like a hawk.


Thank you so much! I am waiting for a second in ROFR myself but after that I will definitely turn to watching this closing thread for sure haha


----------



## michael730

Wow jimity cricket so far this week!
Maybe they’ll be an end of the week surge of ROFR going through


----------



## dischris11

michael730 said:


> Wow jimity cricket so far this week!
> Maybe they’ll be an end of the week surge of ROFR going through


I was thinking the same thing! I'm hoping to hear this week.


----------



## vicarrieous

dischris11 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I'm hoping to hear this week.



I feel like there was a big push last week on ROFR in batches and now this week it will be a big push on Estoppel batches with ROfR kicking off next week. For all those waiting for ROFR I hope that is not the case!


----------



## michael730

vicarrieous said:


> I feel like there was a big push on ROFR in batches and now this week it will be a big push on Estoppel batches with ROfR kicking off next week. For all those waiting for ROFR I hope that is not the case!


That’s a good point! Maybe end of the week or next week will be a big push again


----------



## Rebs007

Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9 

Posting my son's contract, it is his first DVC purchase.  I think a good price but may well get taken by ROFR.  The last 2 taken on this thread were similar price and also August use year.


----------



## kandlsutton

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9
> 
> Posting my son's contract, it is his first DVC purchase.  I think a good price but may well get taken by ROFR.  The last 2 taken on this thread were similar price and also August use year.


The previous 2 taken were stripped. Your son’s contract is loaded. Good luck.


----------



## limace

Rebs007 said:


> Rebs007---$108-$19221-160-AKV-Aug-160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/9
> 
> Posting my son's contract, it is his first DVC purchase.  I think a good price but may well get taken by ROFR.  The last 2 taken on this thread were similar price and also August use year.


My use year! Good luck! I’d ask the sellers to bank those august points.


----------



## jswoodard

jswoodard---$145-$26235-175-BCV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 78/21, 350/22- sent 3/8


----------



## Rebs007

kandlsutton said:


> The previous 2 taken were stripped. Your son’s contract is loaded. Good luck.


Yet a loaded contract passed for $105/point on 1/3 so no logic to it!


----------



## Rebs007

limace said:


> My use year! Good luck! I’d ask the sellers to bank those august points.


He tried, but because the seller has not paid the 2021 dues we have been told they can't be banked.  By the time it closes it will be beyond the deadline. The broker said that Disney sometimes lets the buyer bank in these situations but I am not hopeful.  Should he contact Disney at closure or before then?  His only other option will be to rent the points but as we are both new to DVC no idea how to go about that. He needs to get through ROFR first!


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10

I couldn’t help myself. This small contract was priced too low.....


----------



## Amyeliza

Great deal!


----------



## timff18

back again!

timff18---$110-$23100-210-SSR-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22, 210/23-Int seller pays closing AND 21 MF's - sent 3/10


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Letsoflyakite---$135-$27675-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 193/21, 200/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/5


----------



## tgarre06

Letsoflyakite said:


> Letsoflyakite---$135-$27675-200-CCV@WL-Aug-0/20, 193/21, 200/22- sent 2/15, passed 3/5


Congrats! What an amazing price to have pass!!!


----------



## Ruttangel

tgarre06 said:


> Congrats! What an amazing price to have pass!!!


CCV never been taken so it’s a great time to buy there


----------



## lovethesun12

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10
> 
> I couldn’t help myself. This small contract was priced too low.....


That contract was soooooo tempting even though it was nowhere near a use year I needed (with mostly spring/summer travel) and I didn't even plan to buy VGF! Glad you nabbed it before I made a bad decision .


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10
> 
> I couldn’t help myself. This small contract was priced too low.....


I saw that one and was really tempted too! We go in the summer though, so I decided I had better pass on the Aug UY. Good luck!  
Hopefully, I’ll be adding to this thread soon. I just had a seller accept my offer on a VGF contract this morning.


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> Congrats! What an amazing price to have pass!!!


Not if you only want to book studios there like me though


----------



## dischris11

It's been so quiet this week. I'm impatiently checking the boards and my email!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10

Hopefully, 3rd times a charm and Disney will let me become a DVC member this time!


----------



## jwmob91

dischris11 said:


> It's been so quiet this week. I'm impatiently checking the boards and my email!


Agreed! Hoping the flood gates open for folks tomorrow!


----------



## Carlnne

Rebs007 said:


> He tried, but because the seller has not paid the 2021 dues we have been told they can't be banked.  By the time it closes it will be beyond the deadline. The broker said that Disney sometimes lets the buyer bank in these situations but I am not hopeful.  Should he contact Disney at closure or before then?  His only other option will be to rent the points but as we are both new to DVC no idea how to go about that. He needs to get through ROFR first!



This doesnt sound right to me- Is the seller not even paying 2021 portions monthly? I recently closed on an August contract and had sellers bank the 2020 points (was written into the contract).  Also- Dont count on renting esp in this current climate.


----------



## Sandisw

Carlnne said:


> This doesnt sound right to me- Is the seller not even paying 2021 portions monthly? I recently closed on an August contract and had sellers bank the 2020 points (was written into the contract).  Also- Dont count on renting esp in this current climate.



If the dues were not paid on time and monthly payments were not set up, the account could be frozen. There have been reports of people who had some issues and couldn’t book. Called and found out there was a problem with the dues they were unaware.

So, the seller could be prevented from banking until that is cleared up which is has to be to close  I’d be more worried about that.


----------



## gskywalker

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10
> 
> I couldn’t help myself. This small contract was priced too low.....


Great price for a small contract.... And an international seller.  Gotta go for it.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10
> 
> Hopefully, 3rd times a charm and Disney will let me become a DVC member this time!


Oo 200 @ VGF would be a great way to start!  And yay - banked points so you could really have a wonderful first trip on points!  We took the tour of the 2 bedroom and grand villa last month and... SO NICE!  Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Bobby2443

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10
> 
> Hopefully, 3rd times a charm and Disney will let me become a DVC member this time!



I had a couple contracts go through this month at a similar price, I think anything over $160 you're ok. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## birchtree95

birchtree95---$139-$7415-50-AKV-Jun-0/20, 52/21, 50/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 2/9, passed 3/1 

I'm posting as the SELLER- figured I have waited long enough for it to show up here through the buyer. Every bit of information helps!

I know what closing costs are be because the first offer that came in wanted me to pay the closing costs. On a big contract, maybe I would have agreed; but on a small one that cut into my bottom line by nearly $10 per point!

I have recently caught a case of add-on-itus; and since I have 540 additional points, I decided that we could let one of our 2 small contracts go.
We only had 125 points total up until about 6 months ago when I went crazy!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10
> 
> Hopefully, 3rd times a charm and Disney will let me become a DVC member this time!


Nice, big, fat, loaded contract...I likey! 
Good luck!!


----------



## RapunzelRN

RapunzelRN---$111-$11100-100-SSR-June-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11

wish I would’ve bargained maybe a ***littttle bit more bc it is completely stripped, but I’m ok with it, since it’s right within where I wanted to be price wise and will likely pass. Seller came down a few. Paid $125pp for small 30 point contract last year @SSR so this feels like a bargain!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Oo 200 @ VGF would be a great way to start!  And yay - banked points so you could really have a wonderful first trip on points!  We took the tour of the 2 bedroom and grand villa last month and... SO NICE!  Crossing my fingers for you!!!


Thanks so much!! We stayed in a 1 bedroom in December and fell in love with VGF! It was a mother-daughter trip for her 13th birthday and they upgraded us from a studio!    It was amazing, but not sure we can ever go back to a studio after that, so it’s a good thing I’ll have some extra points.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Bobby2443 said:


> I had a couple contracts go through this month at a similar price, I think anything over $160 you're ok. Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks! I really hope you’re right! They took mine last month for $160, so hoping they are discouraged by that extra $5 per point!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11

Correction to submitted date I posted previously.


----------



## thebigman65

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11
> 
> Correction to submitted date I posted previously.


Good Luck!  Still waiting on my BLT to come through.....hopefully this week!


----------



## ClareyLou101

ClareyLou101 said:


> Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 2/20


Just found out we passed ROFR. Whoop


----------



## dischris11

ClareyLou101 said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR. Whoop


Yay!!! You are the first one to break through this week. I'm waiting on one that was sent 2/23. Did you get a phone call or an email?


----------



## ClareyLou101

dischris11 said:


> Yay!!! You are the first one to break through this week. I'm waiting on one that was sent 2/23. Did you get a phone call or an email?


Just received an email. I’m so pleased. We’re in the UK and it’s our first DVC contract. Can’t wait to return to Florida


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m getting itchy now on my AKL contract. Been 2 weeks today so far. I just want to know..... lol

really well done those who passed ROFR this week.


----------



## jwmob91

ClareyLou101 said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR. Whoop


Congrats! And thank you for giving some excitement to our house! We sent in 2/22, so hopefully news soon.


----------



## MisKaren1

MisKaren1---$114-$13019-100-SSR-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/11


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieSueB---$165-$17140-100-VGF-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller paying dues- sent 3/11


----------



## ClareyLou101

jwmob91 said:


> Congrats! And thank you for giving some excitement to our house! We sent in 2/22, so hopefully news soon.


Thank you. Fingers crossed you get good news soon!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10
> 
> I couldn’t help myself. This small contract was priced too low.....


Yes, it was!  I saw that one too late but ended up with another one.  Good luck!


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> Good Luck!  Still waiting on my BLT to come through.....hopefully this week!


I really hope that it goes through for you this time!!!

I really am starting to consider adding 100pts each at SSR & AKV to bulk up the number of points I own at each for longer stays if my BLT gets bought again.  Either that or invest the pot of money I have put aside for this purchase and get on the list for club 33 and hope it covers the buy in cost by the time I clear the list to get in


----------



## ScubaCat

RapunzelRN said:


> RapunzelRN---$111-$11100-100-SSR-June-0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11
> 
> wish I would’ve bargained maybe a ***littttle bit more bc it is completely stripped, but I’m ok with it, since it’s right within where I wanted to be price wise and will likely pass. Seller came down a few. Paid $125pp for small 30 point contract last year @SSR so this feels like a bargain!


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list? (just need to include closing costs).  Thanks


----------



## cmcdan1523

dischris11 said:


> Yay!!! You are the first one to break through this week. I'm waiting on one that was sent 2/23. Did you get a phone call or an email?


----------



## cmcdan1523

Yes. I submitted 2/24 and waiting. I have been stalking this board and there are not many passing this week.


----------



## tgarre06

jwmob91 said:


> Congrats! And thank you for giving some excitement to our house! We sent in 2/22, so hopefully news soon.


We sent in 2/22 as well. Doesn’t look like this week may be happening.


----------



## RapunzelRN

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can be added to the list? (just need to include closing costs).  Thanks


Oh yes! I will! (sorry total nOOb here, let me try to follow directions


----------



## RapunzelRN

RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11

reposted correctly!!


----------



## ScubaCat

RapunzelRN said:


> RapunzelRN---$111-$12006-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 100/22- sent 3/11
> 
> reposted correctly!!


Thanks, perfect!


----------



## ClareyLou101

Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 2/20, passed 3/11


----------



## dischris11

ClareyLou101 said:


> Clareylou101---$115-$15217-120-SSR-Apr-120/20, 240/21, 120/22, 120/23- sent 2/20, passed 3/11


Congrats! I'm hoping today is a big day of passes!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ok. Time for me to ask a newbie kinda question. So I am paying off my first contract today. WOOT! Does Disney do anything when you are paid in full? i.e. send some sort of certificate or something, throw a party, have a parade, anything? Or, is it just paid off. I would like some sort of recognition like maybe confetti or a gold embellished" YOU DID IT" certificate. If not I guess Ill have to use my cricut. lol


----------



## smsharp

Disneytrippin' said:


> Ok. Time for me to ask a newbie kinda question. So I am paying off my first contract today. WOOT! Does Disney do anything when you are paid in full? i.e. send some sort of certificate or something, throw a party, have a parade, anything? Or, is it just paid off. I would like some sort of recognition like maybe confetti or a gold embellished" YOU DID IT" certificate. If not I guess Ill have to use my cricut. lol


Cricut for the win!  I don't know the answer to this, but I think the cricut is probably your best option.  Haha!


----------



## Ruttangel

Disneytrippin' said:


> Ok. Time for me to ask a newbie kinda question. So I am paying off my first contract today. WOOT! Does Disney do anything when you are paid in full? i.e. send some sort of certificate or something, throw a party, have a parade, anything? Or, is it just paid off. I would like some sort of recognition like maybe confetti or a gold embellished" YOU DID IT" certificate. If not I guess Ill have to use my cricut. lol


Disney hates resale buyers, more likely you will get growled at whenever you check in at a DVC resort...your (white)card will be marked


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ruttangel said:


> Disney hates resale buyers, more likely you will get growled at whenever you check in at a DVC resort...your (white)card will be marked


Not if I print it on blue paper


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

My was submitted in 2/13.... still have not heard back


----------



## Ruttangel

Disneytrippin' said:


> Not if I print it on blue paper


Disney “Just pay your dues and don’t tell anyone about resales”


----------



## Robin&Marion

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> My was submitted in 2/13.... still have not heard back


Curious which resort you are waiting on ROFR for; I did not see you as having a contract listed as waiting on the first page. Thanks!


----------



## tgarre06

We thought we wouldn’t hear back this week, but we did! We passed! Whoop whoop 

Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> We thought we wouldn’t hear back this week, but we did! We passed! Whoop whoop
> 
> Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


Also, I am working with Shawn at Fidelity, and she has been super responsive!


----------



## Disney Mom BR

Thrilled—we passed
$155—$27900—180—BLT—DEC—360/20—180/21 —180/22—sent 2/13, passed 3/12


----------



## hhisc16

tgarre06 said:


> We thought we wouldn’t hear back this week, but we did! We passed! Whoop whoop
> 
> Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


Hope Disney lets many of the ROFR passes out today. I am waiting since 2/22.


----------



## jbreen2010

Got notified passed this morning! WAHOOOOO!!!  Looks like a big day for passes!
I also originally messed up my submission date, so adjusted in the below.


jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


----------



## jwmob91

Joining my friends with a pass today!

jwmob91---$155-$8461-50-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Robin&Marion said:


> Curious which resort you are waiting on ROFR for; I did not see you as having a contract listed as waiting on the first page. Thanks!


AKV, I did my listing a few pages back... I think I followed the format correctly. I sent an email yesterday to my person to make sure I did not miss an email and they said I did not. They have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Great to see another batch of people passing today. 3 days off my submission day so must be getting close. I expect within the week now

better start looking at a backup deed in anticipation as I’m not hopefully anymore and just want to crack on with getting one through .


----------



## Lorana

This "I'm feeling sad because I'm not posting on this thread" feeling is really a dangerous one.  Thankfully, there are no SEP UY contracts on my usual resalers websites that I'm interested in, lol.


----------



## busymommaof3

busymommaof3 said:


> Busymommaof3---$150-$17180-105-CCV@WL-Aug-105/20, 210/21, 105/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/12
> After Boardwalk was taken , I decided to try CC. A bit high on the PPP ($15 more than I paid for Polynesian), but I really love the area and I am hopeful this will pass.


Passed ROFR today!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ruttangel said:


> Disney “Just pay your dues and don’t tell anyone about resales”


I have always been treated with respect at DVC resorts even when showing my member number on the app to get to TOTWL.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

tgarre06 said:


> We thought we wouldn’t hear back this week, but we did! We passed! Whoop whoop
> 
> Tgarre06---$151-$18129-110-BLT-Mar-0/20, 116/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


Yes! Mine is for 152 p.p. but seller pays dues so fingers crossed and Congratulations!


----------



## thebigman65

Congrats to all who are passing today!  Our BLT was sent 2/19.....still no word!  I am going to follow up as I see other pass with a sent date after ours.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22- sent 2/20 taken 3/12

Back to looking at something else


----------



## pangyal

pangyal(SELLER)---$115-$29165-250-BWV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 250/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/12

This completes our lateral move to BCV, since we were able to get BCV for $114/pt and slightly fewer points on the contract. It worked out so perfectly and we are thrilled!


----------



## JoshF

jbreen2010 said:


> Got notified passed this morning! WAHOOOOO!!!  Looks like a big day for passes!
> I also originally messed up my submission date, so adjusted in the below.
> 
> 
> jbreen2010---$110-$18020-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/22, passed 3/12


That's a great contract!


----------



## tgarre06

Disneytrippin' said:


> Yes! Mine is for 152 p.p. but seller pays dues so fingers crossed and Congratulations!


Thank you! And good luck to you!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12

Fingers crossed this one passes


----------



## princesscinderella

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Maleficent_Hades---$107-$27528.80-230-OKW-Dec-230/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 3/12
> 
> Fingers crossed this one passes


That was a crazy quick turn around!! I’m impressed who is your broker?


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8

Mine was sent on Monday and I already know I'm going to drive myself crazy waiting!  It looks like the average time is around 3 weeks, give or take a few days.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

princesscinderella said:


> That was a crazy quick turn around!! I’m impressed who is your broker?


Dvcsales.com they told us try something over $104 for OKW since disney seems to buying them up for less than that


----------



## Lee Matthews

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Maleficent_Hades---$100-$23518.60-210-OKW-Mar-0/20, 246/21, 210/22- sent 2/20 taken 3/12
> 
> Back to looking at something else



that was a really nice contract. Sorry they stole that one


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Lee Matthews said:


> that was a really nice contract. Sorry they stole that one


It was but thats OK, hopefully this new one goes through. Its a little more money but also more points


----------



## JenB2014

JenB2014---$141-$28845-190-PVB-Dec-144/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 2/21, passed 3/12


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

max jolicoeur---$127-$3875-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/12
Our 150 points at BRV @ WR contract was sent on Sunday (3/7) and addonitis kicked in in about 3 days lol.


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$130-$42524-300-BCV-Feb-0/20, 599/21, 300/22, 300/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/17


----------



## gfarb27

gfarb27---$104-$37055-320-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 320/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/17


----------



## Lee Matthews

Gives me hope for my AKL one.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

busymommaof3 said:


> Passed ROFR today!


Congrats! We also sent to ROFR for CCV on the same day. Hoping I hear back soon!


----------



## ScubaCat

Disney Mom BR said:


> Thrilled—we passed
> $155—$27900—180—BLT—DEC—360/20—180/21 —180/22—sent 2/13, passed 3/12


That's a nice contract!  Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 in this thread so it can be added to the list?

Also, welcome to the disboards!


----------



## starfrenzy

gfarb27 said:


> gfarb27---$104-$37055-320-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 320/22- sent 1/18, passed 2/17




This is the best news this week (to me)! It also gives me hope for mine!  I’m waiting with AKL in ROFR like Lee.

Edit: I just noticed the date this one passed. It was before the AKL buy-back spree began, so I shouldn't take too much hope from it!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Jinxed myself.

Disney bought our $106 210 AKL contract. 

Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23 TAKEN 3/12

Put an offer in on another of 225 at $109 full asking already but  where it’s very similar I fear this may go the same route but they are perfect contracts for what we want


----------



## marcowill

marcowill---$112.5-$23752-200-AKV-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/12


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> Jinxed myself.
> 
> Disney bought our $106 210 AKL contract.
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23 TAKEN 3/12
> 
> Put an offer in on another of 225 at $109 full asking already but  where it’s very similar I fear this may go the same route but they are perfect contracts for what we want


I’m surprised yours got bought back being stripped of points til 22’.   your next makes it through.


----------



## busymommaof3

EmilyDisFan said:


> Congrats! We also sent to ROFR for CCV on the same day. Hoping I hear back soon!


Wishing you happy news soon! 
Passing on the pixie dust!


----------



## Chickkypoo

chickkypoo---$135-$3900-25-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 2/21, 25/22-Seller pays MF '21- sent 3/2


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> Jinxed myself.
> 
> Disney bought our $106 210 AKL contract.
> 
> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23 TAKEN 3/12
> 
> Put an offer in on another of 225 at $109 full asking already but  where it’s very similar I fear this may go the same route but they are perfect contracts for what we want


So sorry to hear this, ROFR is getting rough on these stripped contracts at AKV


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> So sorry to hear this, ROFR is getting rough on these stripped contracts at AKV



wonder why?

hopefully I’ll hear back from DVC resale market on the one we put asking offer in. If someone has beaten us to it or that gets gobbled by ROFR then I’ll have to have a rethink.

we don’t plan to go until 2023 so like I said, these stripped ones are great for us but I don’t want to pay silly money


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> wonder why?
> 
> hopefully I’ll hear back from DVC resale market on the one we put asking offer in. If someone has beaten us to it or that gets gobbled by ROFR then I’ll have to have a rethink.
> 
> we don’t plan to go until 2023 so like I said, these stripped ones are great for us but I don’t want to pay silly money


My AKV came with current year points which I rented, I found it quite easy from uk so thats another option for you.
you could offer $112 to get through ROFR and get some money in to cover dues


----------



## Markk1

Markk1--- $117-29250-250-bwv-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- 2/28 sent,  3/12/2021- taken

the person called us and said disney took about 5 or 6 properties from them yesterday.


----------



## dischris11

I sent my AKV on 2/23 and I didn't hear anything yesterday. Hopefully next week!!


----------



## EM Lawrence

I wonder if Disney is trying to stack up inventory in anticipation of selling a lot of DVC contracts during the anniversary? I have not seen the numbers for direct sales in Feb yet, but the direct sales in Jan were very slow.


----------



## princesscinderella

EM Lawrence said:


> I wonder if Disney is trying to stack up inventory in anticipation of selling a lot of DVC contracts during the anniversary? I have not seen the numbers for direct sales in Feb yet, but the direct sales in Jan were very slow.


It sure seems like ROFR is reaching record breaking numbers for contracts taken in a short period of time.


----------



## vicarrieous

princesscinderella said:


> It sure seems like ROFR is reaching record breaking numbers for contracts taken in a short period of time.



With ROFR halted for quite a few months last year, I wonder if they are ramping up betting on a strong and quick rebound in travel and people antsy to buy in direct for instant gratification. By having points on hand for sold out resorts, that may bolster some sales for those who want something other than Aulani, CC or Riv. 

Its a bummer to see some of these that are taken, but some others are quite low based on the historical trends. Some it just seems is a roll of the dice. Good luck all! Maybe I will be back posting here when I find that perfect add on!


----------



## Sandisw

EM Lawrence said:


> I wonder if Disney is trying to stack up inventory in anticipation of selling a lot of DVC contracts during the anniversary? I have not seen the numbers for direct sales in Feb yet, but the direct sales in Jan were very slow.



i wonder if it now has to do with the extension they are giving international owners? They used their own points last year so this could have something to do with it?


----------



## Ginamarie

Yeah the AKV stripped contracts is very strange to me.  I would have thought they would be more interested in loaded contracts or ones that at least have current points..  Definitely glad I bought my AKV points in Nov/Dec, because I'd be sweating it out right now.


----------



## cmarsh31

Ginamarie said:


> Yeah the AKV stripped contracts is very strange to me.  I would have thought they would be more interested in loaded contracts or ones that at least have current points..  Definitely glad I bought my AKV points in Nov/Dec, because I'd be sweating it out right now.



Definitely sweating it out now... stripped 100 pt waiting...


----------



## michael730

Happy Saturday All!
Does anyone else have a feeling Monday is going to be a good ROFR pass day?


----------



## dischris11

michael730 said:


> Happy Saturday All!
> Does anyone else have a feeling Monday is going to be a good ROFR pass day?


I hope so!!


----------



## Bina Mischka

cmarsh31 said:


> Definitely sweating it out now... stripped 100 pt waiting...


I am also waiting for a stripped AKV contract to pass. It is my second try as our first try stripped contract was taken. I am so nervous because it is our first contract. Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## Dawg74

Hi all!  Long time Disney fans but first DVC contract.   
Dawg74---$112-$25839-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 3/13


----------



## pangyal

Lorana said:


> This "I'm feeling sad because I'm not posting on this thread" feeling is really a dangerous one.  Thankfully, there are no SEP UY contracts on my usual resalers websites that I'm interested in, lol.


I won't lie, we just bought direct for the first time ever (while gritting teeth to whole new levels) and I almost came on here to post the string before I remembered I didn't need to


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m thinking that if this 2nd attempt for an AKL stripped contract doesn’t go through then on my 3rd attempt I may just go for one with similar amount of points but have some for 2021/2022 which I can bank for 2023 plus go from $109 to maybe $112 in the hope it gets through.

not sure what else I could do


----------



## pangyal

Updated!!!


----------



## Dawg74

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m thinking that if this 2nd attempt for an AKL stripped contract doesn’t go through then on my 3rd attempt I may just go for one with similar amount of points but have some for 2021/2022 which I can bank for 2023 plus go from $109 to maybe $112 in the hope it gets through.
> 
> not sure what else I could do


I hope things work out for you!


----------



## pangyal

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> All of these Feb 12 coming in are making me soo excited, ours was sent to Disney on Feb 13!! Looks like we will know soon and looking at the numbers our should go through.
> 
> DisneyMoutainWomen--- $115-$28,750-250-AKV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22 -sent 2/13


Could I ask you kindly to please use the tool on Post 1 and repost? I would love to add you .


----------



## pangyal

Markk1 said:


> Markk1--- $117-29250-250-bwv-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- 2/28 sent,  3/12/2021- taken
> 
> the person called us and said disney took about 5 or 6 properties from them yesterday.


UGH! More taken this week. I'm so sorry! Could I ask you to please use the page 1 tool and reformat your string using closing costs? I feel that this contract would be a helpful one to add to the list, if you don't mind


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m thinking that if this 2nd attempt for an AKL stripped contract doesn’t go through then on my 3rd attempt I may just go for one with similar amount of points but have some for 2021/2022 which I can bank for 2023 plus go from $109 to maybe $112 in the hope it gets through.
> 
> not sure what else I could do


I know I’m repeating an earlier comment but I would get one with a higher price but with current year/ banked points and then rent them out to reduce your final cost.
I would think about just backing out of current contract as you are in the 10 days grace you get.


----------



## Ruttangel

pangyal said:


> I won't lie, we just bought direct for the first time ever (while gritting teeth to whole new levels) and I almost came on here to post the string before I remembered I didn't need to


I think you now have to resign from this thread as you have gone to dark side


----------



## pangyal

Ruttangel said:


> I think you now have to resign from this thread as you have gone to dark side


NEVER 
Maybe we can say I’ve just gone undercover to the dark side and then I’ll be allowed to stay?


----------



## hbg1

Long time lurker on the forum, created an account to get more involved on this DVC forum.
Adding some points at PVB, currently own at BCV and AKL. used the generator, hoping I followed the rules 

hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Bina Mischka said:


> I am also waiting for a stripped AKV contract to pass. It is my second try as our first try stripped contract was taken. I am so nervous because it is our first contract. Good luck to all who are waiting!



Can I ask what you offered per point?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ruttangel said:


> I know I’m repeating an earlier comment but I would get one with a higher price but with current year/ banked points and then rent them out to reduce your final cost.
> I would think about just backing out of current contract as you are in the 10 days grace you get.



Im happy to persevere this time and I think if Disney does take it again, definitely go down this route.

we aren’t planning to go until 2023 so if I’m loosing a month or so through ROFR Then it isn’t the end of the world.


----------



## dischris11

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m thinking that if this 2nd attempt for an AKL stripped contract doesn’t go through then on my 3rd attempt I may just go for one with similar amount of points but have some for 2021/2022 which I can bank for 2023 plus go from $109 to maybe $112 in the hope it gets through.
> 
> not sure what else I could do


I'm waiting for a loaded AKV contract submitted on 2/23. All of this is making me nervous. We paid a lot more- $120 pp for 210 points but it has a ton of points.


----------



## Lee Matthews

dischris11 said:


> I'm waiting for a loaded AKV contract submitted on 2/23. All of this is making me nervous. We paid a lot more- $120 pp for 210 points but it has a ton of points.



Looking at other sales I think you’ve offered the current rate that’s likely to pass. 

plus in my head, wouldn’t it be harder for Disney to resell contracts that are loaded with banked points? Unless they write them off?


----------



## princesscinderella

pangyal said:


> I won't lie, we just bought direct for the first time ever (while gritting teeth to whole new levels) and I almost came on here to post the string before I remembered I didn't need to


Did you end up buying the FW at CCV?


----------



## GoofyGuy777

goofyguy777---$112-$21209-170-SSR-Aug-327/20, 170/21, 170/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/3


----------



## pkrieger2287




----------



## pangyal

princesscinderella said:


> Did you end up buying the FW at CCV?


We did!!! We really went back and forth for a while but ultimately decided that the price with the incentives was so close to resale, and the points being fixed at over 40 less for the week than they are now was too good to pass up. The points were in our account the same day! I couldn’t believe it. But I still am totally Team Resale lol.


----------



## starfrenzy

hbg1 said:


> Long time lurker on the forum, created an account to get more involved on this DVC forum.
> Adding some points at PVB, currently own at BCV and AKL. used the generator, hoping I followed the rules
> 
> hbg1---$149-$32040-200-PVB-Feb-0/20, 232/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 3/11



Welcome @hbg1! Good luck on a swift ROFR!


----------



## Bina Mischka

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Can I ask what you offered per point?


First contract was 109$ for 160 points and second 107$ for 200 points. I think I have no chance


----------



## Lee Matthews

Bina Mischka said:


> First contract was 109$ for 160 points and second 107$ for 200 points. I think I have no chance



there's no pattern or science but I feel $110 is the guide they go by


----------



## cmarsh31

Lee Matthews said:


> there's no pattern or science but I feel $110 is the guide they go by



I really really hope so!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lee Matthews said:


> there's no pattern or science but I feel $110 is the guide they go by



Up until recently, I would have disagreed.  A lot of us bought in the fall for $100-$110.  Disney took NO AKV contracts for like the last half of 2020.  They took one in January, but it was priced at $92, so much lower than the going rate.  For some reason, they have a need for AKV points all of a sudden.  I have seen some other contracts sneak through recently in the $105/pp range too, so it may be certain use years that they want or certain units?


----------



## Drew729

Ginamarie said:


> Up until recently, I would have disagreed.  A lot of us bought in the fall for $100-$110.  Disney took NO AKV contracts for like the last half of 2020.  They took one in January, but it was priced at $92, so much lower than the going rate.  For some reason, they have a need for AKV points all of a sudden.  I have seen some other contracts sneak through recently in the $105/pp range too, so it may be certain use years that they want or certain units?



 My thought is that Disney doesn't like having to pay MF's on the current years points and stripped contracts have more appeal when they have a large pool of developer points they can replenish that contract with for the new buyer. Also I am not sure but I think they have the ability to change the use year as well.  

The direct pricing has discounts currently for a number of sold out resorts but not AKV, OKW, VGF, maybe AKV, OKW, VGF will start getting bought back more frequently if the next promotion includes discounts for those resorts.


----------



## Lee Matthews

With AKL it’s definitely the stripped contracts they seem to like.


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> With AKL it’s definitely the stripped contracts they seem to like.


It does seem that way, seems illogical but maybe it is because most buyers pay the 2021 dues on full contracts as suggested.  My son will be testing this theory as he is waiting to see if his full contract priced at $108/point gets through ROFR.


----------



## michael730

I think tomorrow is going to be the day to rain ROFR passes everyone! Putting that positive energy out there!!


----------



## eandt

Why doesn't Disney have to follow the same rules everyone else does when they purchase/sell resale points?  They are able to sell them as new points without restrictions while they place restrictions on buyers of resale points from other entities.   I already know the answer is "because they make the rules" but seems a tad sketchy to me.


----------



## JETSDAD

eandt said:


> Why doesn't Disney have to follow the same rules everyone else does when they purchase/sell resale points?  They are able to sell them as new points without restrictions while they place restrictions on buyers of resale points from other entities.   I already know the answer is "because they make the rules" but seems a tad sketchy to me.


The points they sell aren't actually resale.   It's not like they buy a contract via ROFR and resell that exact contract.  When they sell points there is no history to that contract even if it is from a contract that they bought via ROFR.


----------



## eandt

Yeah but they are resale points nonetheless however they twist the semantics.  I thought I read somewhere on here that if I wanted to purchase a sold out resort, in order to obtain say 2020 points right now they would have to have purchased a rofr contract that had them available?  Seems maybe that is not good info?  Still seems to me that its rules for thee but not for me kind of thing.


----------



## Sandisw

eandt said:


> Yeah but they are resale points nonetheless however they twist the semantics.  I thought I read somewhere on here that if I wanted to purchase a sold out resort, in order to obtain say 2020 points right now they would have to have purchased a rofr contract that had them available?  Seems maybe that is not good info?  Still seems to me that its rules for thee but not for me kind of thing.



That is correct in the sense that they need to have contracts or points with 2020 UY to sell to someone.

But, once they reaquire, what they buy goes back into the pool of points.  So, if what they bought is void of 2020 points, then it doesn’t add any 2020 points back into the bucket,

But, the way it is set up is that points reacquired by DVD become developer owned points.  Resale is more defined that someone is buying from a third party...a private owner..vs DVD directly.  In that sense, you are eligible for membership perks.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Woohoo!  It passed!!!  Now more waiting for closing and Disney to set up the account with the new UY so that I can book those points before they expire 7/31.

EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


----------



## dischris11

So quiet today!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

EmilyDisFan said:


> Woohoo!  It passed!!!  Now more waiting for closing and Disney to set up the account with the new UY so that I can book those points before they expire 7/31.
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


What a steal! Congratulations!


----------



## michael730

dischris11 said:


> So quiet today!


I know!!! I was thinking today would be a big day since it seemed slow the entire week last week! Maybe tomorrow


----------



## princesscinderella

EmilyDisFan said:


> Woohoo!  It passed!!!  Now more waiting for closing and Disney to set up the account with the new UY so that I can book those points before they expire 7/31.
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


That’s a awesome deal!! I’m sure you will be able to squeeze in a summer trip.  I wish the one bedrooms or studios slept 5 there I would buy CCV too.  I love the lodge so much!


----------



## gwendollen

gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- passed3/15


----------



## michael730

gwendollen said:


> gwendollen---$100-$35185-320-SSR-Feb-0/20, 640/21, 320/22, 320/23- passed3/15


That’s awesome! What a deal!!! When did you send it for ROFR??


----------



## kandlsutton

Lee Matthews said:


> there's no pattern or science but I feel $110 is the guide they go by


I passed on 2/19 at $107 on 180 pt contract, stripped with no points until 2022. Feel like we dodged a bullet and I think it was the last one that passed before AKV became the HOT resort.


----------



## kandlsutton

Lee Matthews said:


> there's no pattern or science but I feel $110 is the guide they go by


I will say that when I bought direct in January and had questions about resale limitations on RIV and wasn’t interested AUL or higher cost of CCV, AKV was the resort our guide offered up as another option.


----------



## andeesings

kandlsutton said:


> I will say that when I bought direct in January and had questions about resale limitations on RIV and wasn’t interested AUL or higher cost of CCV, AKV was the resort our guide offered up as another option.



And in October, when I pressed the same issues with my Guide, she tried to sell my OKW, so. That totally tracks.


----------



## thebigman65

thebigman65 said:


> thebigman65---$138-$28455-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 200/23- sent 2/19 - Taken 3/15.



Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT! 

Good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## princesscinderella

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Oh no!!!!! I really thought you had a chance with the stripped one.  And the direct price is so crazy!!


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16---$75-$4950-50-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/16


----------



## Paul Stupin

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Have you thought about adjusting your offers going forward? Seems like there’s always a range where you know you might be in ROFR jeopardy.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Try Copper Creek for that price per point. I just saw someone pass CC at the price for less points. Dont give up.


----------



## culli

Culli---$113-$18322-150-BWV-Jun-62/20, 97/21, 150/22-Seller 1/2 MF 21 UY- sent 3/16


----------



## culli

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Low price for that contract...but I hear ya I do the same thing, I'm on my 4th contract this year - 1st 3 ROFR.  I don't NEED the pts but if I can get a good deal I want them.  I'm thinking of pulling trigger on BLT at about the $150-155 mark to improve chances.  Just hard pill to swallow when Iike a dummy I rescinded a BLT contract t $90 when they first opened for a few contract adding up to 300 or 350 pts...so stupid on my part


----------



## Ginamarie

culli said:


> Low price for that contract...but I hear ya I do the same thing, I'm on my 4th contract this year - 1st 3 ROFR.  I don't NEED the pts but if I can get a good deal I want them.  I'm thinking of pulling trigger on BLT at about the $150-155 mark to improve chances.  Just hard pill to swallow when Iike a dummy I rescinded a BLT contract t $90 when they first opened for a few contract adding up to 300 or 350 pts...so stupid on my part



this is my methodology too- I’m only buying points if they’re at a price I’m comfortable paying. I can wait it out! I don’t really need any more points.. yet.


----------



## tmendez2

tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23-Seller pays '21 & credits '22 dues- sent 3/11

edit: clarified seller due responsibilities


----------



## culli

tmendez2 said:


> tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23-Seller pays '21 dues- sent 3/11


Will you have to pay the 22 dues?  I'm not that familiar with the "norm" of stripped contracts.  Did you indirectly reflect the 22 dues in the price per pt?  Thanks for helping me understand...I always go for loaded contracts but with pandemic and having enough pts for 21...stripped might be something to consider.


----------



## tmendez2

culli said:


> Will you have to pay the 22 dues?  I'm not that familiar with the "norm" of stripped contracts.  Did you indirectly reflect the 22 dues in the price per pt?  Thanks for helping me understand...I always go for loaded contracts but with pandemic and having enough pts for 21...stripped might be something to consider.



Sorry, purchase price was $33,810, seller pays 2021 dues, and seller provides a credit of $1,587 for 2022 dues at closing.
$33,650 = $33,810 - $1,587 + closing fees. $33,650 is the closing cost Monera estimated.


----------



## GreatCeremonialHouse

GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

GreatCeremonialHouse said:


> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16


Wow that took forEVER for ROFR!  Glad the end result was a pass after all that waiting!  Congrats!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/16 

Yay!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Disney's formula for approvals seems random.  I'd love for an insider to give us the scoop one day!


----------



## kandlsutton

GreatCeremonialHouse said:


> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16


Wow! Great price and loaded. Now it’s difficult to find a contract less than $150pp.


----------



## Amyeliza

kandlsutton said:


> Wow! Great price and loaded. Now it’s difficult to find a contract less than $150pp.


Did something happen to make it take so long?


----------



## starfrenzy

"@GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16"

Congrats! Was that you I just replied to with a celebratory  on DVC Fan facebook? Wonderful contract! Enjoy.


----------



## Robin&Marion

GreatCeremonialHouse said:


> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16


WOW... was their decision on ROFR for this held up by anything other than standard process? 
I have a somewhat similar PVB under review... cannot imagine waiting over 2months!


----------



## DisneyKim41

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


Nooooo!  I've been watching yours to see if I have any chance. I'm prepared for them taking ours, but I couldn't pass up the points at a low price.


----------



## GreatCeremonialHouse

Robin&Marion said:


> WOW... was their decision on ROFR for this held up by anything other than standard process?
> I have a somewhat similar PVB under review... cannot imagine waiting over 2months!



The contract we purchased went through Probate last year - the contract was transferred from an estate to another individual in September 2020, and then put up for sale.  I believe this is what held up the ROFR process, however we never knew about this until I started doing doing research two weeks ago on the Orange County Deed Records website.


----------



## RedFive

EmilyDisFan said:


> Woohoo!  It passed!!!  Now more waiting for closing and Disney to set up the account with the new UY so that I can book those points before they expire 7/31.
> 
> EmilyDisFan---$138-$22673-150-CCV@WL-Aug-150/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/22, passed 3/15


Nice get!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

GreatCeremonialHouse said:


> GreatCeremonialHouse---$138-$23795-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 1/4, passed 3/16


Congrats! Great price! I had a 190 point contract taken 1/29 (submitted 1/21) for $137 without any banked points. 
I can’t imagine waiting that long! Glad it was worth the wait though!


----------



## ddematteo29

ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15


----------



## Sunnyore

Oh man, direct sale has ruined me. I came on here to post the auto generated info for the resale I signed today and realized I’m not even there yet since contract hasn’t been sent to Disney for ROFR  Apparently I don’t even have enough patience on day 1! I’m gonna need to remind myself of the $$$ I’m saving.. for the next 40-60 days?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Sunnyore said:


> Oh man, direct sale has ruined me. I came on here to post the auto generated info for the resale I signed today and realized I’m not even there yet since contract hasn’t been sent to Disney for ROFR  Apparently I don’t even have enough patience on day 1! I’m gonna need to remind myself of the $$$ I’m saving.. for the next 40-60 days?


I usually plan on 90 days.  You can follow along on the Closing Time thread to see how timing is going for others.


----------



## CCV

Element_of_Fun said:


> Element_of_Fun---$135-$27890-200-CCV@WL-Dec-339/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/16
> 
> Yay!!


Nice one!


----------



## ScubaCat

ddematteo29 said:


> ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15


Nice deal on an extended OKW. Good luck!


----------



## PrincessPam1665

PrincessPam1665---$117-$25220-210-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 3/15


----------



## Robin&Marion

Wishing everyone the luck of the Irish today for your ROFR! Although I suppose I am English... and a fox


----------



## dischris11

Dischris11---$120-$27681-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/17 

I'm soooo excited!!! This is our first contract and we cannot wait. We have a trip planned for the end of October/early November so I'm hoping closing goes smoothly. Yay!!!!


----------



## Ginamarie

ddematteo29 said:


> ddematteo29---$97-$16432-150-OKW(E)-Aug-0/20, 152/21, 150/22- sent 3/15


This is a steal price for extended points!  Hoping it passes for you!


----------



## Ginamarie

Sunnyore said:


> Oh man, direct sale has ruined me. I came on here to post the auto generated info for the resale I signed today and realized I’m not even there yet since contract hasn’t been sent to Disney for ROFR  Apparently I don’t even have enough patience on day 1! I’m gonna need to remind myself of the $$$ I’m saving.. for the next 40-60 days?



Hang in there!!!  It will be worth it when the points finally wind up in your account.


----------



## Bjaiken77

$148-$15497-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 10/21, 100/22- sent 2/23 passed 03/17


----------



## magicmountainmama

magicmountainmama---$157-$32847-200-BLT-Sep-14/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/17


----------



## mollys_aunt

mollys_aunt---$120-$13361-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 3/12 

I'm not one to post, but I can't stalk everyone without being a part of the action. Plus, it's so helpful to see what everyone is going thru. It's not the best price (I know), but it is exactly what we wanted. Small enough, same use year as our other 100 point deed, and at our favorite place to stay. Now we wait!


----------



## LottiesMommy

LottiesMommy---$110-$4607-35-SSR-Mar-0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 3/17


----------



## Hopfather28

LottiesMommy said:


> LottiesMommy---$110-$4607-35-SSR-Mar-0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 3/17


That's a great price for that small of a contract not stripped.


----------



## pigletmom

pigletmom---$98-$16689-150-OKW-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 2/25, passed 3/17

Wooohooo! Addonitis finally caught up to me


----------



## Lee Matthews

working from home isn't fun. Sent my signed contracts back to DVC Resale Market and now the email confirmation that it's been sent to Disney for ROFR is killing me hahaha


----------



## michael730

Wow another pretty quiet day with passes! Maybe Friday will be the day they really let the floodgates open as other often say on here


----------



## gskywalker

gskywalker said:


> gskywalker---$70-$12752-150-AUL-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 1/18, passed 2/11
> 
> I know it was likely as aulani is rarely if ever taken but given the price and the long time waiting for ROFR I am still slightly surprised that it actually happened.  After the cuts I hadn't planned on buying a 2nd DVC contract any more but I am really happy to get this one to go with our OKW direct contract.  5th times the charm.... And buying aulani apparently.  Looking forward to giving it to my wife for a surprise Valentine's gift.


Received the email to do the closing paperwork today and found out the seller is signing everything today, so it looks like it will go through.  After hearing a seller backed out again the other day, I became concerned that the seller would decide he could sell it for more than I was paying.  Also thankfully First American gave me an option for the notary as I didn't know what I was going to do with the notary services at the US consulate closed because of Covid.


----------



## Sunnyore

Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17/2021

Yay day 2, sent for ROFR! I know I overpaid compared to some of the deals I see here but it’s my use year and the # of points I wanted. Small contracts in Aug uy seems to go fast so I’m glad I snagged this. Also I’m hoping it’s high enough that I shouldn’t have to worry about Disney wanting it  If this passes then I got my trifecta (SSR, BLT, BWV) and that means my addonitis is cured right??


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sunnyore said:


> If this passes then I got my trifecta (SSR, BLT, BWV) and that means my addonitis is cured right??


If you want to believe that, we will allow you...


----------



## E2ME2

Sunnyore said:


> Sunnyore---$145-$11433-75-BWV-Aug-0/20, 1/21, 75/22- sent 3/17/2021
> 
> Yay day 2, sent for ROFR! I know I overpaid compared to some of the deals I see here but it’s my use year and the # of points I wanted. Small contracts in Aug uy seems to go fast so I’m glad I snagged this. Also I’m hoping it’s high enough that I shouldn’t have to worry about Disney wanting it  If this passes then I got my trifecta (SSR, BLT, BWV) and that means my addonitis is cured right??


Oh-how nice, but you already know that there is no cure for Addonitis!


----------



## E2ME2

dischris11 said:


> Dischris11---$120-$27681-210-AKV-Mar-0/20, 420/21, 210/22- sent 2/23, passed 3/17
> 
> I'm soooo excited!!! This is our first contract and we cannot wait. We have a trip planned for the end of October/early November so I'm hoping closing goes smoothly. Yay!!!!


Awesome Sauce-
Good price with the loaded points in 2021.
You've given me hope for my ROFR at AKV (sent 3/4)


----------



## MinnieSueB

thebigman65 said:


> Oh well.  Gonna take a break for a bit.  That's 4 in a row.  Obviously the Universe doesn't want us to own at BLT!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting!


So sorry but man that would have been a steal!


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> Awesome Sauce-
> Good price with the loaded points in 2021.
> You've given me hope for my ROFR at AKV (sent 3/4)


I see you're back in the game too.  I sent one for GF on 3/11, but I promised by DH this was the last one. lol


----------



## EM Lawrence

pangyal said:


> We did!!! We really went back and forth for a while but ultimately decided that the price with the incentives was so close to resale, and the points being fixed at over 40 less for the week than they are now was too good to pass up. The points were in our account the same day! I couldn’t believe it. But I still am totally Team Resale lol.


Congratulations! I’m so happy for you and your family!


----------



## ScubaCat

E2ME2 said:


> Oh-how nice, but you already know that there is no cure for Addonitis!



I guess that depends on who you are.  The thought of buying one more DVC point gives me major anxiety


----------



## JoshF

gskywalker said:


> Received the email to do the closing paperwork today and found out the seller is signing everything today, so it looks like it will go through.  After hearing a seller backed out again the other day, I became concerned that the seller would decide he could sell it for more than I was paying.  Also thankfully First American gave me an option for the notary as I didn't know what I was going to do with the notary services at the US consulate closed because of Covid.


Possibly the greatest deal ever had on these boards...


----------



## Courtking12

Total newbie here! I’ve been wanting to buy dvc since like 2010 haha, and we finally decided to do it, so fingers crossed! I’m so nervous, I keep watching my emails constantly even though I know it’s probably too early to get a response back yet. 
Courtking12---$150-$56098-350-PVB-August-694/21-350/22-350/23- 3/12 sent RORF - still waiting.


----------



## dkostel

dkostel---$145-$29657-190-PVB-Feb-0/20, 190/21, 190/22, 190/23- sent 3/13


----------



## Ruttangel

JoshF said:


> Possibly the greatest deal ever had on these boards...


There was a BLT that went through at $100pp last year for 200pts, that’s looking like an even bigger steal now.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

DisneyMountainWoman---$115-$31500-250-AKV-Dec-250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/18

Finally mine passed, that took a really long time, like over a month. So happy though!!!!!!


----------



## OneTsp

OneTsp---$115-$25834-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 124/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

So excited!


----------



## Ginamarie

So glad to see the AKV contracts passing again!!


----------



## TexasTom

TexasTom---$126-$5317-35-AKV-Mar-0/20, 70/21, 35/22, 35/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/16

TexasTom---$157-$4724-25-BLT-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/17

TexasTom---$112-$3603-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/18


----------



## Lee Matthews

Glad to see the AKL sales going through. I’m still preying that it isn’t just the stripped contracts they are going after


----------



## Lee Matthews

2nd Attempt Submitted. Not a lot more than my first attempt but this was asking price

Lee Matthews---$109-$24525-225-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 225/22- sent 3/18



> Lee Matthews---$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22- sent 2/23


----------



## michael730

TexasTom said:


> TexasTom---$126-$5317-35-AKV-Mar-0/20, 70/21, 35/22, 35/23- sent 2/25, passed 3/16
> 
> TexasTom---$157-$4724-25-BLT-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/17
> 
> TexasTom---$112-$3603-25-SSR-Mar-0/20, 25/21, 25/22, 25/23- sent 3/1, passed 3/18


Wow this is awesome finding out all at once!
Congrats!!


----------



## Bina Mischka

Lee Matthews said:


> Glad to see the AKL sales going through. I’m still preying that it isn’t just the stripped contracts they are going after


Me too  I can not wait anymore


----------



## Stoley88

Just heard back on ours today!

Stoley88---$111-$24570-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, passed 3/18


----------



## michael730

Stoley88 said:


> Just heard back on ours today!
> 
> Stoley88---$111-$24570-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, passed 3/18


Oh my gosh congrats! I sent 3/3 so hoping I hear today or tomorrow maybe!!


----------



## gisele2

Ruttangel said:


> There was a BLT that went through at $100pp last year for 200pts, that’s looking like an even bigger steal now.


That was me , 250 points at 100pp BLT . Aulani was selling for 90$ pp at that time , so 70$pp is a steal .


----------



## msm1444

Just passed ROFR on an AKL 160 double point contract at $129 per point. Took three weeks.


----------



## timff18

Stoley88 said:


> Just heard back on ours today!
> 
> Stoley88---$111-$24570-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, passed 3/18



exciting to see some March submissions starting to pass!  We submitted 3/10, so counting down the days!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Stoley88 said:


> Just heard back on ours today!
> 
> Stoley88---$111-$24570-200-AKV-Dec-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/1, passed 3/18


Hopefully the Disney ROFR terror is over lol.

 If mine doesn’t  pass this current submission, I’ll be going for one exactly like you have just picked up so least I know one like yours should pass


----------



## Theta

gisele2 said:


> That was me , 250 points at 100pp BLT . Aulani was selling for 90$ pp at that time , so 70$pp is a steal .



Didn't you also get a steal on you BCV contract?


----------



## Stoley88

michael730 said:


> Oh my gosh congrats! I sent 3/3 so hoping I hear today or tomorrow maybe!!


Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## Stoley88

timff18 said:


> exciting to see some March submissions starting to pass!  We submitted 3/10, so counting down the days!


Good Luck!


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26


----------



## BuzzyBelle

BuzzyBelle---$173-$22490-130-VGF-Feb-0/20, 130/21, 130/22- sent 3/17


----------



## gskywalker

gisele2 said:


> That was me , 250 points at 100pp BLT . Aulani was selling for 90$ pp at that time , so 70$pp is a steal .


Wow, guessing that was during the "no takesies" ROFR period.  I would have loved that one.  My problem back then was that the CDN$ was a lot lower(approx 20%), I was fighting to get back 20k worth of flights, hotels, etc with travel/insurance companies so I wanted to wait.  I also expected prices to drop a lot more than they did.  With all of that said, I think I am happiest with what I got.  The price is right and now I had the cash to pay for it when I got back the money from 2020's trips that never happened.


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> I see you're back in the game too.  I sent one for GF on 3/11, but I promised by DH this was the last one. lol


Did you make a pinky-swear-promise?
& was your other hand behind your back with your fingers crossed ??


----------



## gisele2

Theta said:


> Didn't you also get a steal on you BCV contract?


I paid 120pp for a loaded contract of 150 points .


----------



## GreyTami

Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?


----------



## andeesings

GreyTami said:


> Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?



I've been perusing CCV contracts, I'd really like a few more points there, but there's only so much I'm willing to pay for them. It wouldn't be worth it to me, but. Your mileage may vary. I've seen some contracts posted at $165 that people say that they'll only take full ask. I pass on those.


----------



## Paul Stupin

andeesings said:


> I've been perusing CCV contracts, I'd really like a few more points there, but there's only so much I'm willing to pay for them. It wouldn't be worth it to me, but. Your mileage may vary. I've seen some contracts posted at $165 that people say that they'll only take full ask. I pass on those.





GreyTami said:


> Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?


Depends on the number of points. 100 point contracts can sell in the 160s. Say the $150 price costs you another $1000. In the grand scheme of things, considering what you’ll pay in dues over the life of your ownership, the $1000 isn’t as significant.  Also, is your UY harder to find? You might have to pay more, but you’ll get more if you sell. Also, again if your UY isn’t  as common, do you want to sit and wait for weeks and weeks for another contract to pop up? In my opinion, sometimes its worth paying a little more.


----------



## Sunnyore

I’m having a brain fart moment. Can someone explain to me how a contract can be totally stripped of 2021 points with the 50% max borrowing rule in place? Is it because they probably made reservations and borrowed prior to April 2020 when the rules happened? Or is there another trick to borrowing all your points?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Sunnyore said:


> I’m having a brain fart moment. Can someone explain to me how a contract can be totally stripped of 2021 points with the 50% max borrowing rule in place? Is it because they probably made reservations and borrowed prior to April 2020 when the rules happened? Or is there another trick to borrowing all your points?



What use year? If it's February, someone could have already taken a trip in the 2021 use year.


----------



## JETSDAD

Sunnyore said:


> I’m having a brain fart moment. Can someone explain to me how a contract can be totally stripped of 2021 points with the 50% max borrowing rule in place? Is it because they probably made reservations and borrowed prior to April 2020 when the rules happened? Or is there another trick to borrowing all your points?


They could have transferred the points out before selling.


----------



## GreyTami

Paul Stupin said:


> Depends on the number of points. 100 point contracts can sell in the 160s. Say the $150 price costs you another $1000. In the grand scheme of things, considering what you’ll pay in dues over the life of your ownership, the $1000 isn’t as significant.  Also, is your UY harder to find? You might have to pay more, but you’ll get more if you sell. Also, again if your UY isn’t  as common, do you want to sit and wait for weeks and weeks for another contract to pop up? In my opinion, sometimes its worth paying a little more.



march UY


----------



## Sunnyore

Where'sPiglet? said:


> What use year? If it's February, someone could have already taken a trip in the 2021 use year.


I’ve been checking mainly Aug use yr since that’s my UY and the contract I have in ROFR has 1 point left for 2021. I didn’t mind that too much since I didn’t need it until 2022 but now questioning how ppl are able to strip their 2021 points with the borrowing rules in place currently.


----------



## RapunzelRN

Sunnyore said:


> I’ve been checking mainly Aug use yr since that’s my UY and the contract I have in ROFR has 1 point left for 2021. I didn’t mind that too much since I didn’t need it until 2022 but now questioning how ppl are able to strip their 2021 points with the borrowing rules in place currently.


I’ve wondered the same thing...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sunnyore said:


> I’ve been checking mainly Aug use yr since that’s my UY and the contract I have in ROFR has 1 point left for 2021. I didn’t mind that too much since I didn’t need it until 2022 but now questioning how ppl are able to strip their 2021 points with the borrowing rules in place currently.



They might have borrowed before the borrowing restrictions were put in place or as mentioned they could have transferred the points.


----------



## Paul Stupin

GreyTami said:


> march UY


So is mine. Copper Creek. I just paid $156 for a 100 point March UY and I was happy to get it. There are almost none out there, and when they show up, they get snapped up quickly.


----------



## RanDIZ

GreyTami said:


> Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?




I grabbed a CCV in Jan 2021 for $140/pt.

Dec UY 79/2020, 100/2021

Prices have increased a lot in this short time. But I think you’re gonna be around $150. There’s a few out there now in the $160 range. Maybe they started in the $160’s and dropped it already and don’t want to budge any lower. If time is on your side I’d wait it out. On the flip side, you’re talking $1500 on a 100pt contract over the life isn’t much. Good luck.


----------



## Paul Stupin

RanDIZ said:


> I grabbed a CCV in Jan 2021 for $140/pt.
> 
> Dec UY 79/2020, 100/2021
> 
> Prices have increased a lot in this short time. But I think you’re gonna be around $150. There’s a few out there now in the $160 range. Maybe they started in the $160’s and dropped it already and don’t want to budge any lower. If time is on your side I’d wait it out. On the flip side, you’re talking $1500 on a 100pt contract over the life isn’t much. Good luck.


I don’t think there are many March UY contracts at all. None of the usual suspects have one.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

It feels like ROFR is just the luck of the draw sometimes.  I'm following a few resorts on the comptroller site and there are stretches where everything seems to be taken, regardless of p/pt.  Then there's a period where reasonable deals will pass.  Then after a wave of direct sales, the process repeats.  It stinks that the timing of when your contract is reviewed can possibly determine whether you pass.


----------



## princesscinderella

achinforsomebacon said:


> It feels like ROFR is just the luck of the draw sometimes.  I'm following a few resorts on the comptroller site and there are stretches where everything seems to be taken, regardless of p/pt.  Then there's a period where reasonable deals will pass.  Then after a wave of direct sales, the process repeats.  It stinks that the timing of when your contract is reviewed can possibly determine whether you pass.


How do monitors by resort on their website?  I always look up my sellers when I sign a contract but I didn’t know you can see the activity per resort.


----------



## GoofyGuy777

Goofyguy777---$112-$21236-170-SSR-Aug-157/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/18

Was not expecting to hear back so soon, but looks like we are going to DVC owners!


----------



## RapunzelRN

GoofyGuy777 said:


> Goofyguy777---$112-$21236-170-SSR-Aug-154/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/18
> 
> Was not expecting to hear back so soon, but looks like we are going to DVC owners!


Congrats!!


----------



## EmilyDisFan

GreyTami said:


> Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?


It took me 6 tries on different contracts over about 3 weeks to finally get $138 accepted on CCV 150 points. Their asking was $150. I was ready to go a bit higher since it was fully loaded, but pleasantly surprised when they took it. 

The other sellers had a very similar response - either wanting full price or only wanting to go down a couple of bucks pp ($145-150). My suggestion is to keep your eyes on multiple brokers since listing prices can vary widely. Good luck in your hunt!!


----------



## JETSDAD

princesscinderella said:


> How do monitors by resort on their website?  I always look up my sellers when I sign a contract but I didn’t know you can see the activity per resort.


You can watch what Disney is buying by searching for Deeds with DISNEY VACATION DEVELOPMENT INC as the Grantee.  If you see the Doc Deed Tax as $0.70 then it was likely a default that they purchased back at Trustee Sale where the judgment was greater than the value so nobody else bothers to bid.  If you see larger amounts those are more likely to be ROFR purchases.  To search for certain resorts you can put the name of the resort in quotes in the Legal Remarks portion of the Advanced Search tab.


----------



## michael730

Who else also sent end of February to the first few days or March and are hoping to get some good weekend news today?!


----------



## princesscinderella

JETSDAD said:


> You can watch what Disney is buying by searching for Deeds with DISNEY VACATION DEVELOPMENT INC as the Grantee.  If you see the Doc Deed Tax as $0.70 then it was likely a default that they purchased back at Trustee Sale where the judgment was greater than the value so nobody else bothers to bid.  If you see larger amounts those are more likely to be ROFR purchases.  To search for certain resorts you can put the name on the resort in quotes in the Legal Remarks portion of the Advanced Search tab.


Thanks I just counted 60 ROFR purchases that have closed for BLT since the first of the year.  There were also 22 mortgages taken out to buy BLT direct during that time too.  So it’s definitely selling direct even at the crazy prices.


----------



## Bcleary1a1

bcleary1a1---$150-$24357-150-PVB-Apr-105/20, 150/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 2/28, passed 3/16


----------



## Bcleary1a1

michael730 said:


> Who else also sent end of February to the first few days or March and are hoping to get some good weekend news today?!


Sent mine on 2/28 and heard on 3/16...Passed! Poly 15pts/$150PP
Good Luck


----------



## Bina Mischka

michael730 said:


> Who else also sent end of February to the first few days or March and are hoping to get some good weekend news today?!


Me for AKV stripped on 03.03.21 - second try for our first contract


----------



## JETSDAD

princesscinderella said:


> Thanks I just counted 60 ROFR purchases that have closed for BLT since the first of the year.  There were also 22 mortgages taken out to buy BLT direct during that time too.  So it’s definitely selling direct even at the crazy prices.


Looks like 55 BLT contracts have registered since the first of the year.  There's always a delay between purchase date and it being registered but they obviously have demand there for BLT direct.


----------



## starfrenzy

Another one bites the dust. 

starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 3/2, taken  3/19


----------



## Ruttangel

starfrenzy said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 3/2, taken  3/18


So sorry, the emotional energy you put into these contracts makes it devastating, especially with the great deal you got.
All I can say is I had a BWV taken last year and now have an even better deal closed so don’t despair.
The universe will smile back at you one day.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Aww man, I’m so sorry for you.

so they aren’t specifically after stripped contracts as yours shows.

me personally, I think they are going for anything that falls under $110 a point as I don’t think I’ve seen any recently pass under that


----------



## starfrenzy

Ruttangel said:


> So sorry, the emotional energy you put into these contracts makes it devastating, especially with the great deal you got.
> All I can say is I had a BWV taken last year and now have an even better deal closed so don’t despair.
> The universe will smile back at you one day.


Thank you, that is so kind of you to say.



Lee Matthews said:


> Aww man, I’m so sorry for you.
> 
> so they aren’t specifically after stripped contracts as yours shows.
> 
> me personally, I think they are going for anything that falls under $110 a point as I don’t think I’ve seen any recently pass under that


Thank you Lee.


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> Aww man, I’m so sorry for you.
> 
> so they aren’t specifically after stripped contracts as yours shows.
> 
> me personally, I think they are going for anything that falls under $110 a point as I don’t think I’ve seen any recently pass under that


AKV is getting painful...I was just looking at the true cost per point

Taken contracts
$92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22 = 9,720 points, cost $25,610 so $2.63pp
$106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22 = 7,000 points, cost $21,995 so $3.14pp
$109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22 = 5,600 points, cost $18,025 so $3.22pp
$106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22 = 7,350 points, cost $23,384so $3.18pp
$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 440/21, 220/22 = 8,140 points, cost $25,829 so $3.17pp

Recent Passed
$105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $23,325 so $3.24pp
$110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $24,320 so $3.38pp
$112.5-$23752-200-AKV-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22= 7,400 points, cost $23,752 so $3.21pp


looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples


----------



## Lee Matthews

like I've said previously, I think AKL is their target after BLT.

If my 2nd attempt doesn't go through then I won't go for a completely stripped contract. stick to a Dec use year and go for 0/20 225/21 (bank) 225/22 so that when we go in 2023 we can start straight off at a 1BR Savannah room.

Rather than $109 a point I'll probably go to $113 or so and see if I can get seller to pay closing costs. means I'll be paying an extra year of dues though

Im getting pretty desperate as AKL sales seem to be thinning out and I dont really want anywhere else for mt home resort


----------



## Ruttangel

Lee Matthews said:


> like I've said previously, I think AKL is their target after BLT.
> 
> If my 2nd attempt doesn't go through then I won't go for a completely stripped contract. stick to a Dec use year and go for 0/20 225/21 (bank) 225/22 so that when we go in 2023 we can start straight off at a 1BR Savannah room.
> 
> Rather than $109 a point I'll probably go to $113 or so and see if I can get seller to pay closing costs. means I'll be paying an extra year of dues though
> 
> Im getting pretty desperate as AKL sales seem to be thinning out and I dont really want anywhere else for mt home resort


Yes, but you can rent your 2021 points out to more than cover the dues.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## macman123

Ooops I did it again:

macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19

Not sure if I overpaid though.........


----------



## Lee Matthews

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123---$180-$1607-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


Either you’ve missed a 0 somewhere or you’ve got the deal of the millennium lol


----------



## Ruttangel

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$24107-$23-$180-$1607-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


Your string is still a bit odd there matey


----------



## macman123

Lee Matthews said:


> Either you’ve missed a 0 somewhere or you’ve got the deal of the millennium lol



Good deal I think 

I realised I had it wrong when I just reviewed it!


----------



## macman123

Ruttangel said:


> Your string is still a bit odd there matey



Sorry, I must have been on crack when I typed. Amended 

Thanks


----------



## Amyeliza

I was hoping for a ton of ROFR to come across today, but it's been slow!  Or maybe I'm just anxious!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> I was hoping for a ton of FROF to come across today, but it's been slow!  Or maybe I'm just anxious!


Same!!! I sent 3/3 myself and would love love love to know for the weekend! I’m hoping if not today I’ll find out Monday


----------



## starfrenzy

@Ruttangel said, "AKV is getting painful...I was just looking at the true cost per point...
looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples"

That's making RIV at $3.67pp not look so bad. Especially for a family of 7 like mine.

200 points with current incentives makes RIV $180pp. I did math on 200 pts AKL resale vs. 220 pts RIV direct. 

For about $13000 more, you get 13 more years and no booking restrictions. Plus possible AP discounts and you can book a trip right away.

Of course, for $13000 more you could get 300 AKL resale points instead of 200 so...


----------



## Amyeliza

michael730 said:


> Same!!! I sent 3/3 myself and would love love love to know for the weekend! I’m hoping if not today I’ll find out Monday


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ruttangel

starfrenzy said:


> @Ruttangel said, "AKV is getting painful...I was just looking at the true cost per point...
> looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples"
> 
> That's making RIV at $3.67pp not look so bad. Especially for a family of 7 like mine.
> 
> 200 points with current incentives makes RIV $180pp. I did math on 200 pts AKL resale vs. 220 pts RIV direct.
> 
> For about $13000 more, you get 13 more years and no booking restrictions. Plus possible AP discounts and you can book a trip right away.
> 
> Of course, for $13000 more you could get 300 AKL resale points instead of 200 so...


Yeah, but 2BR at RIV is 345pts a week in Nov but only 248 at AKV.


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/19


----------



## Lee Matthews

starfrenzy said:


> @Ruttangel said, "AKV is getting painful...I was just looking at the true cost per point...
> looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples"
> 
> That's making RIV at $3.67pp not look so bad. Especially for a family of 7 like mine.
> 
> 200 points with current incentives makes RIV $180pp. I did math on 200 pts AKL resale vs. 220 pts RIV direct.
> 
> For about $13000 more, you get 13 more years and no booking restrictions. Plus possible AP discounts and you can book a trip right away.
> 
> Of course, for $13000 more you could get 300 AKL resale points instead of 200 so...



It’s an ok incentive but those monthly payments are insane


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> like I've said previously, I think AKL is their target after BLT.
> 
> If my 2nd attempt doesn't go through then I won't go for a completely stripped contract. stick to a Dec use year and go for 0/20 225/21 (bank) 225/22 so that when we go in 2023 we can start straight off at a 1BR Savannah room.
> 
> Rather than $109 a point I'll probably go to $113 or so and see if I can get seller to pay closing costs. means I'll be paying an extra year of dues though
> 
> Im getting pretty desperate as AKL sales seem to be thinning out and I dont really want anywhere else for mt home resort


We are waiting on two AKL at the moment, one is very exposed at $108/point.  I have also noticed that there has been a fall in the number of AKL being advertised at the moment.  December use year doesn't work for us and there are far more of those around!


----------



## gisele2

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


Aiming for 3000 ?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Rebs007 said:


> We are waiting on two AKL at the moment, one is very exposed at $108/point.  I have also noticed that there has been a fall in the number of AKL being advertised at the moment.  December use year doesn't work for us and there are far more of those around!



I haven’t found use year that important for us as being from the UK we usually book our holidays quite far out. If we don’t think we will travel within 6 months, then we’ll bank the points. Think it’s 4 months before next allotment that you can bank point until the next year... may be wrong on that


----------



## E2ME2

GoofyGuy777 said:


> Goofyguy777---$112-$21236-170-SSR-Aug-157/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/18
> 
> Was not expecting to hear back so soon, but looks like we are going to DVC owners!


Congrats!
I also had one submitted to ROFR on 3/4, but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Rebs007 said:


> We are waiting on two AKL at the moment, one is very exposed at $108/point.  I have also noticed that there has been a fall in the number of AKL being advertised at the moment.  December use year doesn't work for us and there are far more of those around!


Agree there is a lot of Dec use year. It is actually the worse for us too since we want to go normally Thanksgiving, But we are making it work since it had everything else we want,  like not being stripped and with the amount of points we wanted.


----------



## Ginamarie

GreyTami said:


> Just want a little public opinion ...  offered $130/pt on a CCV contract on the off chance the seller would say yes, knowing I would go to $135.  Seller said no thanks, want $150/pt (full ask) as they still have a loan to pay off.  I don’t think I want to pay more than $135, and averages look like $135-140 recently.  Thoughts?


I wouldn't pay $150/point for a CCV contract.  Depending on the size of the contract, $135-145 is more reasonable.


----------



## Sunnyore

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........



can’t reach your goal of 2500 if you don’t try right?   Some of these resale prices are getting out of hand so I might be back to considering direct for small contracts.


----------



## lovethesun12

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


Maybe you should just consider buying a resort


----------



## GBBT7636

GBBT7636---$148-$31244-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 118/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/26, taken 3/19


----------



## Pxedstqn98

Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 116/21, 37/22- sent 3/17


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> I haven’t found use year that important for us as being from the UK we usually book our holidays quite far out. If we don’t think we will travel within 6 months, then we’ll bank the points. Think it’s 4 months before next allotment that you can bank point until the next year... may be wrong on that


I'm in UK as well, our son(buying one of the contracts) is in Australia,  We also plan a long way ahead!  We plan to meet up in Florida in September 2022 so want to bank 2021 points to get a 2 week holiday so UY can't be Oct or Dec.  Good luck with your second attempt.


----------



## macman123

gisele2 said:


> Aiming for 3000 ?



2500. 3000 is just addiction


----------



## macman123

lovethesun12 said:


> Maybe you should just consider buying a resort



At least I can go to a Resort and think that's the door handle I own


----------



## RanDIZ

starfrenzy said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> starfrenzy---$106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/20, 440/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 3/2, taken  3/19



Sorry to hear. Seems like under $110 is vulnerable.


----------



## princesscinderella

GBBT7636 said:


> GBBT7636---$148-$31244-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 118/21, 200/22, 200/23- sent 2/26, taken 3/19


Welcome to the BLT buy back club!  We might need to have a drink at the Top of the World Lounge when it finally opens.   I really think they are gobbling up Feb UY in particular.


----------



## starfrenzy

RanDIZ said:


> Sorry to hear. Seems like under $110 is vulnerable.


I agree. However the AKL buybacks started after our deal was made and submitted. At the time we sent ours to ROFR, $106 was a safe price! Just bad timing. There must be something better for me!


----------



## gskywalker

Ruttangel said:


> AKV is getting painful...I was just looking at the true cost per point
> 
> Taken contracts
> $92-$25610-270-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 270/21, 270/22 = 9,720 points, cost $25,610 so $2.63pp
> $106-$21995-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22 = 7,000 points, cost $21,995 so $3.14pp
> $109-$18025-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22 = 5,600 points, cost $18,025 so $3.22pp
> $106-$23384-210-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 210/22 = 7,350 points, cost $23,384so $3.18pp
> $106-$25829-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 440/21, 220/22 = 8,140 points, cost $25,829 so $3.17pp
> 
> Recent Passed
> $105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $23,325 so $3.24pp
> $110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $24,320 so $3.38pp
> $112.5-$23752-200-AKV-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22= 7,400 points, cost $23,752 so $3.21pp
> 
> 
> looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples



Sniff, sniff my poor $92 pp contract that Disney stole from me.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

princesscinderella said:


> Welcome to the BLT buy back club!  We might need to have a drink at the Top of the World Lounge when it finally opens.   I really think they are gobbling up Feb UY in particular.


I noticed this too...I wonder if there's more to it than there just being a lot more Feb UY contracts than the other UYs.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

macman123 said:


> 2500. 3000 is just addiction


Is this one to rent to cover a portion of all your dues?  Admittedly, I was amazed and impressed to see you pop in on this thread so soon after hitting 2000.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Amyeliza said:


> Disney's formula for approvals seems random.  I'd love for an insider to give us the scoop one day!


The best unofficial explanation I've read is from our moderator Sandisw 
From Feb "
That can be one reason but I have been told over the years that they decisions, needs, and reasons are always in flux and that they do not want to have a system in place that can be "figured out" because it is consistent all the time.

In addition to that, they may be taking them because they have a waitlist for people wanting to buy points. They could have decided that they want points right now to help replace the points they gave to people in 2020 to use for the banked 2018 points that expired during closure or shortly after opening.

Basically, we here can try to determine trends, but even recently they took back one from an international seller which we all had pretty much figured was a sure thing!"

And from Dec.
"
What I have been told over the years, is that ROFR is meant to be vague and that when and how they decide things is different all the time,

The reasons and goals change. They really don’t want things set in such a way that people know if I pay X, Y or Z at A, B, or C, it will pass.

Honestly, in the 11 years I have been. DVC member, it really seems that the number of ROFR recently is above average for such a short timeframe.

So, I think in some cases, they see what the need is and decide. Other times, I think it’s random.

If I had to guess why they are taking a lot of SSR is to increase stock to sell direct at a cheaper price than RIV during the current state of affairs. I am not sure that would have been the plan prior to Covid,

I do notice they let a few get through under $100 though so again, it makes no sense...unless it is on purpose so they can grab more points as buyers take more risks?

There is a reason many will say it’s a monkey and a dart board! Lol "


----------



## Matty B13

Maybe DVC is trying to build up a cache of points at all resorts in order to cash in on the 50th Anniversary coming up in October, would be the perfect time to sell people direct points.


----------



## Ruttangel

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


2,000 points + and just now you are worried about how much you have paid?


----------



## whitters3

whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19

Well we threw our hat back in after both our contracts got taken earlier this year. This isn't necessarily the best deal but oh well. Just hoping we pass this time.


----------



## RanDIZ

whitters3 said:


> whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Well we threw our hat back in after both our contracts got taken earlier this year. This isn't necessarily the best deal but oh well. Just hoping we pass this time.



Honestly it’s not that bad considering the increases as of late. PVB hovered under $140 for awhile and has since climbed in the $150-160 range. It is stripped so maybe on the higher side but by next year I’ll bet PVB will be over $170.


----------



## Lee Matthews

DVC resale market are uploading a TON of new deeds today for AKL and 90% are going on at $119 a point. Must be the new price point


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princesscinderella said:


> Welcome to the BLT buy back club!  We might need to have a drink at the Top of the World Lounge when it finally opens.   I really think they are gobbling up Feb UY in particular.



Regarding "gobbling up Feb UY in particular" at BLT it's just that the largest percentage of contracts sold at BLT were Feb so there will also be more resales of Feb UY.  DVC stuck on that UY for a very very long time in sales much like they did for Dec UY at AKV.


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> DVC resale market are uploading a TON of new deeds today and 90% are going on at $119 a point. Must be the new price point


The bulk are stripped contracts


----------



## Lee Matthews

Yep. That’s bit of a price hike from a few months ago when they were going for $105


----------



## andeesings

Pxedstqn98 said:


> Pxedstqn98---$140-$11873-75-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 116/21, 37/22- sent 3/17


oh wow, Where'd you see this contract?? So jealous!!!


----------



## kandlsutton

Ruttangel said:


> Recent Passed
> $105-$23325-200-AKV-Mar-0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $23,325 so $3.24pp
> $110-$24320-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22 = 7,200 points, cost $24,320 so $3.38pp
> $112.5-$23752-200-AKV-Aug-0/20, 400/21, 200/22= 7,400 points, cost $23,752 so $3.21pp
> 
> looks like $3.25pp or higher is getting through at the minute, again this is just a guide based on very small data samples



Feel like we were very lucky with 2/19 pass at:
$107-$19940-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 0/21, 180/22 = 6,300 points, cost $19,940 so $3.17pp

Now looking for PVB add-on....


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Good deal I think
> 
> I realised I had it wrong when I just reviewed it!


If you use the link in post #1, it formats it for you.   Although I think you got it close enough to go on the list.

(I'll give you an *A-   * )


----------



## GreyTami

whitters3 said:


> whitters3---$155-$16598-100-PVB-Mar-57/20, 65/21, 100/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Well we threw our hat back in after both our contracts got taken earlier this year. This isn't necessarily the best deal but oh well. Just hoping we pass this time.


 I made an offer on this but you had already come to terms and offered more per point, congrats!


----------



## RanDIZ

andeesings said:


> oh wow, Where'd you see this contract?? So jealous!!!



Nice price on a small CCV contract!


----------



## macman123

Flynn's Gal said:


> Is this one to rent to cover a portion of all your dues?  Admittedly, I was amazed and impressed to see you pop in on this thread so soon after hitting 2000.



Yes, to help cover the very reasonable dues


----------



## macman123

Ruttangel said:


> 2,000 points + and just now you are worried about how much you have paid?



Haha. Indeed. Would hate to think I didn't have a good deal


----------



## DollFam

DollFam---$115-$27717-220-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 3/14


----------



## DVCcurious

I was holding out hope (see my post "Credit card $1000 deposit credited back - bad sign?") but now I realize my baby is gone!

She's gone, oh why, what went wrong!

dvccurious---$108-$22835-203-AKL-MAR-406/21, 203/22, 203/23- sent 2/15, FAILED 3/8


----------



## MrWonderful

DVCcurious said:


> I was holding out hope (see my post "Credit card $1000 deposit credited back - bad sign?") but now I realize my baby is gone!
> 
> She's gone, oh why, what went wrong!
> 
> dvccurious---$108-$22835-203-AKL-MAR-406/21, 203/22, 203/23- sent 2/15, FAILED 3/8



Ouch... painful loss


----------



## MrWonderful

I'm soooooo glad we jumped on BLT during the c19 dip last summer. Now doesn't seem like such a good time to be buying.  Sorry for all those who got ROFR'd lately... such a bummer.


----------



## whitters3

RanDIZ said:


> Honestly it’s not that bad considering the increases as of late. PVB hovered under $140 for awhile and has since climbed in the $150-160 range. It is stripped so maybe on the higher side but by next year I’ll bet PVB will be over $170.


No, you're right. It's not terrible which is why I am fine paying it, especially since it's a lower point contract. It just still stings we didn't get our 150 points for $130 at PVB back in January.


----------



## andeesings

MrWonderful said:


> I'm soooooo glad we jumped on BLT during the c19 dip last summer. Now doesn't seem like such a good time to be buying.  Sorry for all those who got ROFR'd lately... such a bummer.



Having these same feelings! Relieved, but also feel so terribly for everyone being ROFR'd.


----------



## ScubaCat

DVCcurious said:


> I was holding out hope (see my post "Credit card $1000 deposit credited back - bad sign?") but now I realize my baby is gone!
> 
> She's gone, oh why, what went wrong!
> 
> dvccurious---$108-$22835-203-AKL-MAR-406/21, 203/22, 203/23- sent 2/15, FAILED 3/8


----------



## Lee Matthews

DVCcurious said:


> I was holding out hope (see my post "Credit card $1000 deposit credited back - bad sign?") but now I realize my baby is gone!
> 
> She's gone, oh why, what went wrong!
> 
> dvccurious---$108-$22835-203-AKL-MAR-406/21, 203/22, 203/23- sent 2/15, FAILED 3/8



going for another attempt? Anything your going to try differently?


----------



## Ginamarie

Lee Matthews said:


> DVC resale market are uploading a TON of new deeds today for AKL and 90% are going on at $119 a point. Must be the new price point



I noticed this too.  I can't imagine paying that much for a stripped contract though, which most of those contracts seem to be.  At this point, I almost feel like it's smart to forget about AKV for a month or two and see what happens.  Once the ROFR monster starts looking at another property it may get more reasonable again.


----------



## DVCcurious

Lee Matthews said:


> going for another attempt? Anything your going to try differently?



We are going in July so I was hoping to close in enough time to use the points.  That's not going to happen so I just sent in a request to David's to rent BWV points for this July trip.

I'm going to take a break and see what happens over the next few months.  We will buy in eventually but I want to see how this market will settle down.

But we all know what will really happen: I'll continue to look at resale sites and make an offer on something within the next month.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Ginamarie said:


> I noticed this too.  I can't imagine paying that much for a stripped contract though, which most of those contracts seem to be.  At this point, I almost feel like it's smart to forget about AKV for a month or two and see what happens.  Once the ROFR monster starts looking at another property it may get more reasonable again.



I am contemplating that but also don’t want to risk the prices going higher again.

move gone from $106 to $109 and probably willing to go to $112. Maybe $115 if seller pays closing costs but then run the risk of that being more attractive to Disney


----------



## momoftwins

We lost out on three BWV contracts this year so far. We are on our 4th try. I do not remember all of the ins and outs, but 1st $118, 2nd $121, 3rd $125 all stripped 150 pts (except the 3rd one did have 65 pts for 2021) All ROFR'd. . Now on our 4th one, $132 a point some 2021 points. This is crazy.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Agreed.

I personally think there’s 2 reasons in particular Disney are buying so many.

1. riviera is struggling. PPP is too high and the resale restrictions put people off

2. With reflections getting axed so no new DVC resort opening, they may try and make up any losses there on re-selling sold out resorts


----------



## Sandisw

Lee Matthews said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I personally think there’s 2 reasons in particular Disney are buying so many.
> 
> 1. riviera is struggling. PPP is too high and the resale restrictions put people off
> 
> 2. With reflections getting axed so no new DVC resort opening, they may try and make up any losses there on re-selling sold out resorts



RiV direct sales still continue to be the majority of what is sold so I am not sure we can say it’s selling bad as sales as a whole are down due to pandemic.

But, I do think we no need resort in sight they are in no rush to see it sold and so it is a good thing to have back up for people.

I also think it has to do with replacing all those points that were used for owners who get extensions. The more points DVD owns, the more they can book rooms and sell via cash which allows them to keep some of those deluxe resorts closed longer.


----------



## jacec

Jacec---$113-$31083-252-SSR-Mar-70/20, 252/21, 252/22, 262/23- sent 3/21


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> Ooops I did it again:
> 
> macman123-$180-$24107-125-VGF-Aug-14/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 3/19
> 
> Not sure if I overpaid though.........


I think VGF has been going up lately. I bought some VGF contracts a few months ago for low to mid 170s, except for one loaded 120 pointer I was able to snag for $155! It was my initial offer which I fully expected to have to raise, but the sellers wound up excepting to my surprise. Spent several weeks worrying about ROFR until it passed.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Happy Spring everyone


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Long time stalker, first time poster. 

DVCNurSe---$99-$21468-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 173/20, 210/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 3/8


----------



## Amyeliza

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Happy Spring everyone


Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Ginamarie

Lee Matthews said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I personally think there’s 2 reasons in particular Disney are buying so many.
> 
> 1. riviera is struggling. PPP is too high and the resale restrictions put people off
> 
> 2. With reflections getting axed so no new DVC resort opening, they may try and make up any losses there on re-selling sold out resorts



With the incentives, Riviera isn't priced high at all.  We paid $170/point in January.  On the resale market, it's tough to buy GFV at that price right now, and some of the 2042 expiration properties are selling at $140-150 (see Beach Club) on the resale market.  Riviera is less expensive than buying Copper Creek direct.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Ginamarie said:


> With the incentives, Riviera isn't priced high at all.  We paid $170/point in January.  On the resale market, it's tough to buy GFV at that price right now, and some of the 2042 expiration properties are selling at $140-150 (see Beach Club) on the resale market.  Riviera is less expensive than buying Copper Creek direct.


It is cheaper than CC, and a beautiful hotel, but those resale restrictions could undermine long term value. Of course, if you don’t plan on ever selling it’s not an issue!


----------



## pangyal

Ginamarie said:


> With the incentives, Riviera isn't priced high at all.  We paid $170/point in January.  On the resale market, it's tough to buy GFV at that price right now, and some of the 2042 expiration properties are selling at $140-150 (see Beach Club) on the resale market.  Riviera is less expensive than buying Copper Creek direct.


I agree (and absolutely love Riviera). We felt like we were getting the deal of the century buying CCV direct this month (not really a deal, I know, I know) where it worked out to $178/pt with incentives, but $170/pt is not a price that I think we will ever see again for that resort or actually for any new Florida/ California property they will sell going forward. You bought at the perfect time!


----------



## Sandisw

Paul Stupin said:


> It is cheaper than CC, and a beautiful hotel, but those resale restrictions could undermine long term value. Of course, if you don’t plan on ever selling it’s not an issue!



This is key because ultimately, not everyone needs or even should buy with that in mind.  However, so far, resale RIV is holding its own... much better than any of us predicted it would. Now I do think it will settle in lower when more are put up for sale but on the other hand, supply may stay lower because of the restrictions and more owners won’t sell unless they have a financial emergency that forces them to.  If that happens, demand could stay higher and the price may remain where they have been.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Question: What makes a stripped contract intensive for ROFR as opposed to loaded or just intact?


----------



## Chickkypoo

chickkypoo---$135-$3900-25-OKW(E)-Feb-0/20, 2/21, 25/22, 25/23-Seller pays MF '21- sent 3/2, passed 3/17


----------



## Amyeliza

Waiting (inpatiently) for the first ROFR to roll in this week!  Fingers crossed they will pass in huge batches this week.


----------



## hbg1

I’m keeping my fingers crossed we hear this week too but I know it’s too early 
(Only been 11 days)


----------



## michael730

hbg1 said:


> I’m keeping my fingers crossed we hear this week too but I know it’s too early
> (Only been 11 days)


Today’s day 19 for me! I saw some going through with the same sent date as mine on Friday so really hoping I hear today! My last one sent last month I heard back in 20 days so


----------



## Amyeliza

hbg1 said:


> I’m keeping my fingers crossed we hear this week too but I know it’s too early
> (Only been 11 days)


Day 15 for me.  I'm hoping by Thursday or Friday!!


----------



## Jennyliztx

Jennyliztx---$143-$24633-160-PVB-Apr-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/17


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Day 15 for me.  I'm hoping by Thursday or Friday!!



day 15 here for me too! I would love to find out this week!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> day 15 here for me too! I would love to find out this week!!


I just know this is our week


----------



## The Jackal

Usually the seller pays for maintenance fees on the points they used. Making it less expensive for DVC to buy back. There is no rhyme or reason why DVC buys back contracts. They probably put them on a wall, put a blindfold on and throw darts at the wall. Whatever contracts they hit they keep it seems. They probably have people looking for certain contracts and just try to fill them.


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

The Jackal said:


> Usually the seller pays for maintenance fees on the points they used. Making it less expensive for DVC to buy back. There is no rhyme or reason why DVC buys back contracts. They probably put them on a wall, put a blindfold on and throw darts at the wall. Whatever contracts they hit they keep it seems. They probably have people looking for certain contracts and just try to fill them.


Here's to hoping the person throwing darts has bad aim!!


----------



## Amyeliza

For those of you who have gone through this process before, do they seem to review ROFR on the daily, or do they alternate between those and estoppels?  My guess is it's a crap shoot and to be patient.  I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Sunnyore

I last did ROFR back last October and it took a month. Covid really cut down on staff for them then and so my whole process took 67 days from accepted bid to points in account and that was considered pretty fast and smooth. I’d be ecstatic for a 2 week ROFR . Actually they can take as long as they want as if it passes


----------



## Red Dog Run

Oh, yes.  Sunnyore is right.  I think my 3 were in the forties and one was 54 days in ROFR.  It was a long July - October.


----------



## Amyeliza

Red Dog Run said:


> Oh, yes.  Sunnyore is right.  I think my 3 were in the forties and one was 54 days in ROFR.  It was a long July - October.


Oh wow!!  That sounds so painful.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Amyeliza said:


> For those of you who have gone through this process before, do they seem to review ROFR on the daily, or do they alternate between those and estoppels?  My guess is it's a crap shoot and to be patient.  I just thought I'd ask.


Alternate/Batches. And just when we think we've figured out a pattern, it changes. They know they've got us so there's no rush on their part!!


----------



## macman123

The Jackal said:


> They probably put them on a wall, put a blindfold on and throw darts at the wall. Whatever contracts they hit they keep it seems. They probably have people looking for certain contracts and just try to fill them.



At the moment there is a waitlist for VGF. I think therefore they pick contracts with points that they can re-sell as direct.

So they would pick contracts with decent numbers of points I imagine so they can break down and resell. But Aug UY direct for VGF is waitlisted, I suspect because they dont have the 2020 points which they would usually give you.


----------



## MinnieSueB

macman123 said:


> At the moment there is a waitlist for VGF. I think therefore they pick contracts with points that they can re-sell as direct.
> 
> So they would pick contracts with decent numbers of points I imagine so they can break down and resell. But Aug UY direct for VGF is waitlisted, I suspect because they dont have the 2020 points which they would usually give you.


Oh no!!!  I should hear this week on my VGF but I'm December & only 100 points so maybe they will let me slide!!!  Fingers crossed! and toes!  lol


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> Oh no!!!  I should hear this week on my VGF but I'm December & only 100 points so maybe they will let me slide!!!  Fingers crossed! and toes!  lol


Oh no! Me too! December UY - 200 points 
They already took my Oct UY - 175 points last month! This is my third attempt, please Disney just let me have one!


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Oh no! Me too! December UY - 200 points
> They already took my Oct UY - 175 points last month! This is my third attempt, please Disney just let me have one!


Holding our breath together!  lol


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Oh no! Me too! December UY - 200 points
> They already took my Oct UY - 175 points last month! This is my third attempt, please Disney just let me have one!


I wish I had bought more contracts during the shut down!


----------



## Courtking12

hbg1 said:


> I’m keeping my fingers crossed we hear this week too but I know it’s too early
> (Only been 11 days)


I sent ours in on March 12. I want to know alreadyyyyy haha.


----------



## Sunnyore

macman123 said:


> At the moment there is a waitlist for VGF. I think therefore they pick contracts with points that they can re-sell as direct.
> 
> So they would pick contracts with decent numbers of points I imagine so they can break down and resell. But Aug UY direct for VGF is waitlisted, I suspect because they dont have the 2020 points which they would usually give you.



don’t you have an Aug uy GFV in ROFR? Wouldn’t it be kinda funny and super sad if they take it, and then sell it to you at full direct price?


----------



## macman123

Sunnyore said:


> don’t you have an Aug uy GFV in ROFR? Wouldn’t it be kinda funny and super sad if they take it, and then sell it to you at full direct price?



I have one VGF contract which is in my account.

But yes, this would be a second one. It would be quite ironic if they took it ROFR and tried to sell it to me! I could just pay $75pp more and get all those extra benefits


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Long time stalker, first time poster.
> 
> DVCNurSe---$99-$21468-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 173/20, 210/21, 210/22-seller pays MF '21- sent 3/8


good luck i had one taken in feb for OKW for 210 points at $100 per point


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Maleficent_Hades said:


> good luck i had one taken in feb for OKW for 210 points at $100 per point


I know, I saw 
I’ve been rooting for you on your second attempt!! 
Thanks- it’s an international seller.. I didn’t indicate that in my post. Hoping that helps!!


----------



## michael730

Crickets today huh? Who’s hoping to hear some good news tomorrow perhaps ?!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

MinnieSueB said:


> I wish I had bought more contracts during the shut down!


Don't we all???  At the time it was tough to drop so much $$$ for something that you couldn't use (whether from shut down or other travel restrictions) or weren't comfortable using for an unknown amount of time.  Now it looks like some great deals were had last year and we're all kicking ourselves for not jumping on them!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Sarahdelcampo said:


> I know, I saw
> I’ve been rooting for you on your second attempt!!
> Thanks- it’s an international seller.. I didn’t indicate that in my post. Hoping that helps!!


Thanks! Hopefully I hear back soon on my second attempt!!


----------



## Dawg74

Good morning all!  This waiting for ROFR is painful, I only sent it in March 13, I am sure I have more waiting to do, hoping for some  Disney magic for all of us soon.


----------



## Amyeliza

I thought for sure someone would pass today!


Dawg74 said:


> Good morning all!  This waiting for ROFR is painful, I only sent it in March 13, I am sure I have more waiting to do, hoping for some  Disney magic for all of us soon.


That's my anniversary!  You get extra pixie dust from me going your way!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

March 10th here! But, it’s my third contract since January 21st. My first two were taken.  Hoping we both get some good news this week!



Dawg74 said:


> Good morning all!  This waiting for ROFR is painful, I only sent it in March 13, I am sure I have more waiting to do, hoping for some  Disney magic for all of us soon.


----------



## princesscinderella

DisneyMom_3 said:


> March 10th here! But, it’s my third contract since January 21st. My first two were taken.  Hoping we both get some good news this week!


I’m in the same boat.  Hoping to hear by the end of this week.  Last time my contract got taken in 10 days. I’ve been trying since 1/8 and no luck on BLT so far.  Its silly but I really hope mine passes this time because if we have to start again I’d we would be on the next quarters DIS ROFR thread instead.  I have enjoyed the camaraderie with all those buying in this thread.


----------



## michael730

Dawg74 said:


> Good morning all!  This waiting for ROFR is painful, I only sent it in March 13, I am sure I have more waiting to do, hoping for some  Disney magic for all of us soon.


Good morning! Right the wait is so painful! I saw a few passing with my date on Thursday and a couple Friday and thought for sure I would hear by yesterday latest! Maybe today or tomorrow!  Good luck !


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

M:SpilotISTC12---$125-$5567-40-SSR-Dec-10/20, 20/21, 40/22, 40/23- sent 3/23

A little high per point but it was the right small contact for me.


----------



## MinnieSueB

michael730 said:


> Good morning! Right the wait is so painful! I saw a few passing with my date on Thursday and a couple Friday and thought for sure I would hear by yesterday latest! Maybe today or tomorrow!  Good luck !


I'm really anticipating by Friday!


----------



## cmarsh31

Waiting since 3/5 for AKV. This is killing me...


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

michael730 said:


> Good morning! Right the wait is so painful! I saw a few passing with my date on Thursday and a couple Friday and thought for sure I would hear by yesterday latest! Maybe today or tomorrow!  Good luck !


Just curious- what date did it get sent? 
I was really hoping we'd see some movement! This must be a ploy- they make us wait. And then we buy direct because we are an instant gratification society. (Disney- if you're reading this- I'm joking- I can wait!)


----------



## Amyeliza

cmarsh31 said:


> Waiting since 3/5 for AKV. This is killing me...


3/8 (a Monday) for me!  The only saving grace is that there isn't anything else on the resale market that is giving me "buyers remorse".  I still keeping looking for my Plan B, though.  It's not healthy mentally, so I hope they notify us soon!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Amyeliza said:


> 3/8 (a Monday) for me!  The only saving grace is that there isn't anything else on the resale market that is giving me "buyers remorse".  I still keeping looking for my Plan B, though.  It's not healthy mentally, so I hope they notify us soon!


Same! I've been checking to see if there has been anything else that was more attractive.


----------



## MilesMouse

cmarsh31 said:


> Waiting since 3/5 for AKV. This is killing me...



I was sent to ROFR on 3/4 and haven't heard anything. I keep refreshing this page to hopefully see people passing with March dates.


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> 3/8 (a Monday) for me!  The only saving grace is that there isn't anything else on the resale market that is giving me "buyers remorse".  I still keeping looking for my Plan B, though.  It's not healthy mentally, so I hope they notify us soon!


Same! There hasn’t been anything better but also prices seem like they’ve gone up a bit since it went to ROFR so now possibly considering a whole different game plan if it doesn’t pass. Lately there have been so many stripped contracts being posted without points until 2023! We are wanting to go next year so we have some time but we are also planning on using points that are either banked or borrowed to make it happen.


----------



## Robin&Marion

26 days in and I receive an addendum to sign that simply adds my middle name as buyer for the terms and conditions. Seems like that would be irrelevant if DVC exercised ROFR- am I right or reading into it too much?


----------



## michael730

MilesMouse said:


> I was sent to ROFR on 3/4 and haven't heard anything. I keep refreshing this page to hopefully see people passing with March dates.


I sent in 3/3 with a March use year too!


----------



## michael730

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Just curious- what date did it get sent?
> I was really hoping we'd see some movement! This must be a ploy- they make us wait. And then we buy direct because we are an instant gratification society. (Disney- if you're reading this- I'm joking- I can wait!)


I sent 3/3!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Same! I've been checking to see if there has been anything else that was more attractive.


I'm in the 3/8 club too!!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Robin&Marion said:


> 26 days in and I receive an addendum to sign that simply adds my middle name as buyer for the terms and conditions. Seems like that would be irrelevant if DVC exercised ROFR- am I right or reading into it too much?


Not reading into it.....Power of Positive Thinking!!  Sending you good thoughts!  and pixie dust!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Today must be "prepping estoppel" day...closing thread and ROFR thread are so quiet


----------



## Sunnyore

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Just curious- what date did it get sent?
> I was really hoping we'd see some movement! This must be a ploy- they make us wait. And then we buy direct because we are an instant gratification society. (Disney- if you're reading this- I'm joking- I can wait!)



I know you’re joking, but man, I really did enjoy my direct buying experience way more than resale. Having points pop up in my account like within hours of giving the guide my down payment was so nice. I just try not to think about the extra $$ I could have saved and so far no regrets. I don’t know if I can handle having ROFR monster take my contracts over and over again. Especially when there’s no real rhyme or reason on what they take. But there’s no way I want to pay direct prices for 2042 so here I am.. waiting with u all.


----------



## ejm3211

ejm3211---$115-$20892-165-AKV-Apr-0/20, 330/21, 165/22, 165/23-International Seller- sent 3/22


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix---$99-$10162-90-OKW-Aug-80/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 3/12


----------



## michael730

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Today must be "prepping estoppel" day...closing thread and ROFR thread are so quiet


Do we think they do full weeks of one or the other or more of one than the other depending on the week? A couple weeks ago it was really quiet on the Rofr front but some still came though I think? Maybe not Idk


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

michael730 said:


> Good morning! Right





Amyeliza said:


> 3/8 (a Monday) for me!  The only saving grace is that there isn't anything else on the resale market that is giving me "buyers remorse".  I still keeping looking for my Plan B, though.  It's not healthy mentally, so I hope they notify us soon!



Agree and doing the same here. On one hand I am thankful there is nothing out there to give me buyers remorse as I wait on ROFR. On the other hand it worries me that if Disney buys my current contract back I would settle for something less than desirable as a rebound lol.


----------



## Sandisw

cmarsh31 said:


> Waiting since 3/5 for AKV. This is killing me...



You would have really struggled last year when ROfR was taking an average of 45 days!!! People got all excited when they heard back around 30!!
 Hoping it comes this week!!!!


----------



## Lexxiefern

I just received an email from the title company about escrow. I’m guessing this means I passed ROFR? I just sent a message to my agent to verify. Will update when I hear back. FYI, mine was sent on 3/4


----------



## michael730

Lexxiefern said:


> I just received an email from the title company about escrow. I’m guessing this means I passed ROFR? I just sent a message to my agent to verify. Will update when I hear back. FYI, mine was sent on 3/4


How’s your title company??


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Same! There hasn’t been anything better but also prices seem like they’ve gone up a bit since it went to ROFR so now possibly considering a whole different game plan if it doesn’t pass. Lately there have been so many stripped contracts being posted without points until 2023! We are wanting to go next year so we have some time but we are also planning on using points that are either banked or borrowed to make it happen.


Yes!  They are going up and there seem to be less good resales in inventory!  This is so stressful!


----------



## Amyeliza

Robin&Marion said:


> 26 days in and I receive an addendum to sign that simply adds my middle name as buyer for the terms and conditions. Seems like that would be irrelevant if DVC exercised ROFR- am I right or reading into it too much?


Sounds like a good sign to me.


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> matthewredrich---$90-$20670-200-AUL-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/19



Quick update. Apparently there are 73 points for 2020 UY on the contract and I forgot to put that it’s an international seller.


----------



## princesscinderella

Lexxiefern said:


> I just received an email from the title company about escrow. I’m guessing this means I passed ROFR? I just sent a message to my agent to verify. Will update when I hear back. FYI, mine was sent on 3/4


Usually if it’s about escrow it’s because you didn’t pass and they want to know if you want a refund or to keep it on account so you can try again.  That has been my experience.


----------



## Amyeliza

matthewredrich said:


> Quick update. Apparently there are 73 points for 2020 UY on the contract and I forgot to put that it’s an international seller.


Does that mean that it's still at the title company and hasn't gone to ROFR?  Or, did Disney send it back?


----------



## matthewredrich

Amyeliza said:


> Does that mean that it's still at the title company and hasn't gone to ROFR?  Or, did Disney send it back?


I believe it still went to ROFR on Friday. Just missed the 73 points for 2020. They thought they’d all been used.


----------



## Lexxiefern

michael730 said:


> How’s your title company??



magic vacation title


----------



## Lexxiefern

princesscinderella said:


> Usually if it’s about escrow it’s because you didn’t pass and they want to know if you want a refund or to keep it on account so you can try again.  That has been my experience.



The paperwork says it’s to verify the name for the title. It also has written in bold that if I change anything it will prompt the right of first refusal process to start over again. Nothing about a refund.


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

Lexxiefern said:


> The paperwork says it’s to verify the name for the title. It also has written in bold that if I change anything it will prompt the right of first refusal process to start over again. Nothing about a refund.


Got this today too (sent mine on March 7th). I think it's for the title company, nothing to do with ROFR.


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Lexxiefern said:


> I just received an email from the title company about escrow. I’m guessing this means I passed ROFR? I just sent a message to my agent to verify. Will update when I hear back. FYI, mine was sent on 3/4


I found this: (See #6)...
dvcfan.com/2019/12/03/a-guide-to-the-many-waits-of-buying-a-resale-contract/

Does that sound like what happened?


----------



## Divaofdisney

I guess persistence pays off, FINALLY received our closing documents this afternoon. Will go to bank in the morning to have notarized and sent out. This took over 3 weeks!!!


----------



## princesscinderella

Lexxiefern said:


> The paperwork says it’s to verify the name for the title. It also has written in bold that if I change anything it will prompt the right of first refusal process to start over again. Nothing about a refund.


That sounds good then


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sunnyore said:


> I know you’re joking, but man, I really did enjoy my direct buying experience way more than resale. Having points pop up in my account like within hours of giving the guide my down payment was so nice. I just try not to think about the extra $$ I could have saved and so far no regrets. I don’t know if I can handle having ROFR monster take my contracts over and over again. Especially when there’s no real rhyme or reason on what they take. But there’s no way I want to pay direct prices for 2042 so here I am.. waiting with u all.



How funny as we're all different. I'm completely the opposite here as I feel much more fond about our resale contracts!


----------



## Lexxiefern

Lexxiefern said:


> I just received an email from the title company about escrow. I’m guessing this means I passed ROFR? I just sent a message to my agent to verify. Will update when I hear back. FYI, mine was sent on 3/4


The title company just got back to me. She said this is a preliminary document to verify the info is correct on the form as well as choose your tenancy.

So looks like I’m still waiting!


----------



## Amyeliza

Divaofdisney said:


> I guess persistence pays off, FINALLY received our closing documents this afternoon. Will go to bank in the morning to have notarized and sent out. This took over 3 weeks!!!


3 weeks!!!  That's crazy!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Amyeliza said:


> 3 weeks!!!  That's crazy!



I agree, it was way too long. But it is what it is... now to move ahead to getting these returned.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> You would have really struggled last year when ROfR was taking an average of 45 days!!! People got all excited when they heard back around 30!!
> Hoping it comes this week!!!!


Yes!  It took us 42 days to get thru ROFR then but we all did feel pretty good that Disney wasn't taken anything back then! I'm sweating this one out!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/23

Let's go.


----------



## Huxknits

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> Let's go.


Yes! Excited for you.. should be hearing sometime soon (next week or so) on our SSR contract!


----------



## Rebs007

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Agree and doing the same here. On one hand I am thankful there is nothing out there to give me buyers remorse as I wait on ROFR. On the other hand it worries me that if Disney buys my current contract back I would settle for something less than desirable as a rebound lol.
> 
> 
> Huxknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same! There hasn’t been anything better but also prices seem like they’ve gone up a bit since it went to ROFR so now possibly considering a whole different game plan if it doesn’t pass. Lately there have been so many stripped contracts being posted without points until 2023! We are wanting to go next year so we have some time but we are also planning on using points that are either banked or borrowed to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> We are also in the same boat.  We want to go in late 2022 using points banked from 2021.  Very concerned all the current available AKV contracts are stripped.  We felt one of ours contracts at $108/point was vulnerable but it was the asking price!  Ours were submitted 3/8 and 3/9 so getting close to hearing maybe. Fingers crossed for all of us.
Click to expand...


----------



## michael730

CaptainAmerica said:


> CaptainAmerica---$102.5-$22722-200-SSR-Mar-19/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/23
> 
> Let's go.


Wow that’s awesome congrats! I sent the same day! You seem to be the only one this week to have gotten the good news so far


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Yes! Excited for you.. should be hearing sometime soon (next week or so) on our SSR contract!



Woo hoo!  This is the first one through that I've seen this week.  Great contract.


----------



## MonaMN

Divaofdisney said:


> I guess persistence pays off, FINALLY received our closing documents this afternoon. Will go to bank in the morning to have notarized and sent out. This took over 3 weeks!!!


We passed ROFR a few weeks ago and we are still waiting for closing docs too. I know we have passed estoppel but we are still waiting...

So hard to be patient.


----------



## MinnieB

MinnieB said:


> Find myself waiting again many years after the last attempt.. Let's see how it goes!
> 
> MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2



Heard back today! Good luck to those still waiting. I believe there are some very similar contracts in ROFR right now! 

MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2, passed 3/23


----------



## starfrenzy

Huxknits said:


> Same! There hasn’t been anything better but also prices seem like they’ve gone up a bit since it went to ROFR so now possibly considering a whole different game plan if it doesn’t pass. Lately there have been so many stripped contracts being posted without points until 2023!



Yes, new game plan indeed. Since mine got taken and all the new AKLs are stripped, I’m having to seriously consider SSR instead. But my heart is at AKL.


----------



## andeesings

matthewredrich said:


> Quick update. Apparently there are 73 points for 2020 UY on the contract and I forgot to put that it’s an international seller.



Dream deal!


----------



## Nie0214

starfrenzy said:


> Yes, new game plan indeed. Since mine got taken and all the new AKLs are stripped, I’m having to seriously consider SSR instead. But my heart is at AKL.


I feel this! We have 25 direct points at AKV and our plan was always to add onto it, but the AKV contracts are all stripped and can’t close until November/December and above recent averages? We may end up doing SSR even though it’s not our favorite resort—since we stay in one bedrooms, it shouldn’t be as much of a hassle as it would be if we wanted studios.


----------



## Lee Matthews

starfrenzy said:


> Yes, new game plan indeed. Since mine got taken and all the new AKLs are stripped, I’m having to seriously consider SSR instead. But my heart is at AKL.



not sure how soon your looking to travel but I would say to not loose hope. Stick with AKL but maybe just look at different contract sizes.


----------



## Divaofdisney

MonaMN said:


> We passed ROFR a few weeks ago and we are still waiting for closing docs too. I know we have passed estoppel but we are still waiting...
> 
> So hard to be patient.



Well I called the title company and was told they were waiting on paperwork from Monera- then Monera said that the title company has to send them the request so it was back and forth until it was finally corrected. Just a few hours later I had the closing documents. BUT, I wonder if I would still be waiting had I not called to find out what was going on? I believe I still would be sitting and waiting. I am just happy I have them and can now move forward.


----------



## Amyeliza

Divaofdisney said:


> Well I called the title company and was told they were waiting on paperwork from Monera- then Monera said that the title company has to send them the request so it was back and forth until it was finally corrected. Just a few hours later I had the closing documents. BUT, I wonder if I would still be waiting had I not called to find out what was going on? I believe I still would be sitting and waiting. I am just happy I have them and can now move forward.


I'm sure that you hurried the process along!


----------



## Amyeliza

Fingers crossed they are back to passing ROFR's today!  Let's do this!!!!


----------



## Robin&Marion

Sarahdelcampo said:


> Not reading into it.....Power of Positive Thinking!!  Sending you good thoughts!  and pixie dust!


Thanks!
Broker says it has not been passed ROFR yet. All contracts need to have the same name as the membership (I have newly diagnosed Addonitis), so Disney requested a corrected name.
So the name was correct, just omission of the  my middle name


Amyeliza said:


> Fingers crossed they are back to passing ROFR's today!  Let's do this!!!!


I definitely have that eerie feeling that we will be hit by a tsunami of ROFR decisions this afternoon...


----------



## MinnieSueB

MinnieB said:


> Heard back today! Good luck to those still waiting. I believe there are some very similar contracts in ROFR right now!
> 
> MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2, passed 3/23


YAY for you!!!!  I had to look twice b/c our user names & our VGF contracts are so similiar!!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieB said:


> Heard back today! Good luck to those still waiting. I believe there are some very similar contracts in ROFR right now!
> 
> MinnieB---$165-$17245-100-VGF-Aug-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/2, passed 3/23


I hope I get the same good news soon!! Of course, I sent a week after you!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> YAY for you!!!!  I had to look twice b/c our user names & our VGF contracts are so similiar!!!


Hopefully, this means good news for us?!


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

cmarsh31 said:


> Waiting since 3/5 for AKV. This is killing me...


They took my AKV from 3/5 the other day. I hope yours passes!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Well, I found a Plan B in the event mine doesn't go through.  I wish we could get an answer soon!!


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Well, I found a Plan B in the event mine doesn't go through.  I wish we could get an answer soon!!


Will it still be an option when you finally find out?!


----------



## Ruttangel

DisneyMomMom2018 said:


> They took my AKV from 3/5 the other day. I hope yours passes!!


Sorry about your news, would you be willing to share your contract details as it is useful information for those currently buying.


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Will it still be an option when you finally find out?!


I hope so if someone doesn't snag it. Unless I don't need it.  This is the bad thing about shopping around after being committed.


----------



## MonaMN

Divaofdisney said:


> Well I called the title company and was told they were waiting on paperwork from Monera- then Monera said that the title company has to send them the request so it was back and forth until it was finally corrected. Just a few hours later I had the closing documents. BUT, I wonder if I would still be waiting had I not called to find out what was going on? I believe I still would be sitting and waiting. I am just happy I have them and can now move forward.


Just got our closing docs today... one step closer!


----------



## Amyeliza

Well, today is a big bust for ROFR.


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Well, today is a big bust for ROFR.


With one (unless I missed some) exception this whole week has been so far!!


----------



## achikes24

First post, this is a great thread!

achikes24-$144.50-$22,993-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 150/22-Sent 3/24


----------



## Nie0214

We're selling one to buy a bigger contract at the other, we always needed more points than we had!

nie0214---$163-$17630-100-BLT-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/24

nie0214---$104-$22102-200-SSR-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 200/22- sent 3/26


----------



## starfrenzy

I found one to replace mine that was taken! I had started to consider SSR but managed to find a loaded AKV, my dream. I’m really hoping it goes through and I can get going planning our next trip.

starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24


----------



## princesscinderella

achikes24 said:


> First post, this is a great thread!
> 
> $144.50-$22,993.22-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 150/22-Sent 3/24


 To the DIS!! That’s a great price . Best of luck


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> With one (unless I missed some) exception this whole week has been so far!!


I'm starting to think that one was passed on Friday and it took them until yesterday to notify them.  *Sigh*


----------



## achikes24

princesscinderella said:


> To the DIS!! That’s a great price . Best of luck


Thank you!


----------



## kandlsutton

achikes24 said:


> First post, this is a great thread!
> 
> $144.50-$22,993-150-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 150/22-Sent 3/24


Good luck! I think thats the same one I was seriously looking at but more points/$$ than I wanted to spend. Listed at $147?


----------



## princesscinderella

So I figured out a way to get my BLT to finally pass.  We are buying fixed week 52 at RIV in a standard studio too, the guide is writing it up now.  We are adding it to our April UY so that way we will get the 2020 bonus points, with prorated dues of 7 days .  Hubby said he always wants to stay at NYE and I said I know an easy way to accomplish that.  I feel it hedges the resale restriction of RIV since it is always a guaranteed booking if I had to sell.  If my BLT passes great but if it doesn’t, I will stop trying for a while . 
Maybe .....


----------



## Rebs007

starfrenzy said:


> I found one to replace mine that was taken! I had started to consider SSR but managed to find a loaded AKV, my dream. I’m really hoping it goes through and I can get going planning our next trip.
> 
> starfrenzy---$125-$27356-200-AKV-Dec-0/19, 391/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/24


Great contract, should be above the ROFR threshold. Good luck!


----------



## MinnieB

MinnieSueB said:


> YAY for you!!!!  I had to look twice b/c our user names & our VGF contracts are so similiar!!!



I noticed that also! Quite a coincidence and I hope my news bodes well for yours!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> Well, today is a big bust for ROFR.


What do we think? Tomorrow or Friday perhaps for the next batch to come through perhaps?  I found out I passed on my first contract earlier this month on a Thursday so maybe!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

princesscinderella said:


> So I figured out a way to get my BLT to finally pass.  We are buying fixed week 52 at RIV in a standard studio too, the guide is writing it up now.  We are adding it to our April UY so that way we will get the 2020 bonus points, with prorated dues of 7 days .  Hubby said he always wants to stay at NYE and I said I know an easy way to accomplish that.  I feel it hedges the resale restriction of RIV since it is always a guaranteed booking if I had to sell.  If my BLT passes great but if it doesn’t, I will stop trying for a while .
> Maybe .....


Love it!  If we lived on the east coast I think we’d get fixed week. Nicely played!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Love it!  If we lived on the east coast I think we’d get fixed week. Nicely played!



West Coast problems, am I right?


----------



## achikes24

kandlsutton said:


> Good luck! I think thats the same one I was seriously looking at but more points/$$ than I wanted to spend. Listed at $147?


Indeed, that was the listing!


----------



## Amyeliza

Ok, Team ROFR March!  Today is our day.  Let the ROFR roll in.  Don't forget to report back to us first...no need to tell your partner before you tell us


----------



## cmarsh31

Amyeliza said:


> Ok, Team ROFR March!  Today is our day.  Let the ROFR roll in.  Don't forget to report back to us first...no need to tell your partner before you tell us



I'm ready to rip off the Band-Aid. Either it passes or gets taken... time to move on!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> Ok, Team ROFR March!  Today is our day.  Let the ROFR roll in.  Don't forget to report back to us first...no need to tell your partner before you tell us


LOLLL


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Amyeliza said:


> Ok, Team ROFR March!  Today is our day.  Let the ROFR roll in.  Don't forget to report back to us first...no need to tell your partner before you tell us


Team March- WE are your family now!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

cmarsh31 said:


> I'm ready to rip off the Band-Aid. Either it passes or gets taken... time to move on!


RIGHT! Every morning, I tell myself- I won't refresh my email every 3 minutes.  And what do I do?  Refresh every 2 minutes, check the DIS boards, search other forums, check my bank account to verify my deposit hasn't been returned 
I'm at day 18, the obsession is getting worse as the days tick by!


----------



## michael730

Sarahdelcampo said:


> RIGHT! Every morning, I tell myself- I won't refresh my email every 3 minutes.  And what do I do?  Refresh every 2 minutes, check the DIS boards, search other forums, check my bank account to verify my deposit hasn't been returned
> I'm at day 18, the obsession is getting worse as the days tick by!


HAHA or blowing up your broker or title company asking for an update on the status. I stopped doing that early in the week bc I felt like I was probably pissing them off lol.
 The worst part is not knowing what time of the day Disney sends the batches out or whether they do it late at night for the next day or not..My first contract I passed I was notified late morning that I passed! The other worst is knowing you sent on a date that’s the date they pretty much left off on passing so you know you have to be in this next batch and just missed last weeks


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

michael730 said:


> HAHA or blowing up your broker or title company asking for an update on the status. I stopped doing that early in the week bc I felt like I was probably pissing them off lol.
> The worst part is not knowing what time of the day Disney sends the batches out or whether they do it late at night for the next day or not..My first contract I passed I was notified late morning that I passed! The other worst is knowing you sent on a date that’s the date they pretty much left off on passing so you know you have to be in this next batch and just missed last weeks


Something to add to the list!  The email from my company said 'hopefully we will hear something around 30 days'...so I'm trying to not call until closer to the 30 day mark!


----------



## Courtking12

Sarahdelcampo said:


> RIGHT! Every morning, I tell myself- I won't refresh my email every 3 minutes.  And what do I do?  Refresh every 2 minutes, check the DIS boards, search other forums, check my bank account to verify my deposit hasn't been returned
> I'm at day 18, the obsession is getting worse as the days tick by!


Glad I am not the only one


----------



## Amyeliza

cmarsh31 said:


> I'm ready to rip off the Band-Aid. Either it passes or gets taken... time to move on!


Same!  This waiting is making me crazy!


----------



## Amyeliza

So...does Disney notify the Broker or Title Company?  Or perhaps both?


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Amyeliza said:


> So...does Disney notify the Broker or Title Company?  Or perhaps both?


And when is too soon to call and bug them? Michael730?


----------



## michael730

Sarahdelcampo said:


> And when is too soon to call and bug them? Michael730?


Lmfao! I emailed probably a couple times between like day 15-19, especially when I saw a handful come through at or around my send date the end of last week. Now I’m on day 22 and just am accepting the fact that I’ll know whenever the next batch is released which may be today, tomorrow, Monday who knows  Today or tomorrow preferred


----------



## DisneyKim41

I don't have a great hope of us passing so everytime I open my email I'm waiting for bad news. Prices seem so crazy now. I don't know if we will try again soon if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Huxknits

DisneyKim41 said:


> I don't have a great hope of us passing so everytime I open my email I'm waiting for bad news. Prices seem so crazy now. I don't know if we will try again soon if this doesn't work out.


I do look at the new listings daily and they have gone up quite significantly and continue to do so, which also makes it frustrating waiting knowing that by the time you know prices could be up ~$30pp.


----------



## Amyeliza

Ok, here's the scoop! I just spoke to an amazing person at Magic Vacation Title. It's only been 18 (long, painful, agonizing) days for me...and 30 days is the usual timeline. She told me that Disney doesn't have a pattern or routine. They will send a big batch of Estoppels one day, ROFR sprinkled across a week or will send them in huge batches. She said yesterday they received a couple, the day prior, 6. Then she listed off recent batches from this month (86, 85, 47, 17, 4, 6, 2). She said both the broker and title company will receive an email and I should hear from my broker. I told her thank you and promised I wouldn't call again    . So it's hurry up and wait again! My stomach is churning. How do people go through this process over and over and over again?


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyKim41 said:


> I don't have a great hope of us passing so everytime I open my email I'm waiting for bad news. Prices seem so crazy now. I don't know if we will try again soon if this doesn't work out.


Prices are too crazy for me to try again.  VGF is up to $190+ which is insane to me so if we don't pass, I'll wait it out & be happy with the contracts we currently have.  I don't want to contribute to pushing up the prices even more.  lol  Remember:  it's the market (us) that ultimately determines the price.


----------



## DisneyKim41

I keep having flashes back 3 years ago when we bought our first contract. I can't believe prices have changed so much.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

That’s it...Dole Whips for everyone!!!


HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/25


----------



## Amyeliza

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> That’s it...Dole Whips for everyone!!!
> 
> 
> HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/25


Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## MegMoves

MegMoves---$140-$22771-150-BWV-Feb-0/20, 300/21, 150/22, 150/23- sent 3/17


----------



## allisonmw11

allisonmw11---$100-$15533-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 75/21, 150/22- sent 3/18


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

Ruttangel said:


> Sorry about your news, would you be willing to share your contract details as it is useful information for those currently buying.


Sure- please excuse because I don’t remember the total and I already tossed the info- 
$106-xxxxx-160-AKV-June, 0/20,92/21,160/22


----------



## Dawg74

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> That’s it...Dole Whips for everyone!!!
> 
> 
> HappilyEverAfter2007---$150-$16336-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 57/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/25


That's great!!!!


----------



## timff18

Amyeliza said:


> Ok, here's the scoop! I just spoke to an amazing person at Magic Vacation Title. It's only been 18 (long, painful, agonizing) days for me...and 30 days is the usual timeline. She told me that Disney doesn't have a pattern or routine. They will send a big batch of Estoppels one day, ROFR sprinkled across a week or will send them in huge batches. She said yesterday they received a couple, the day prior, 6. Then she listed off recent batches from this month (86, 85, 47, 17, 4, 6, 2). She said both the broker and title company will receive an email and I should hear from my broker. I told her thank you and promised I wouldn't call again    . So it's hurry up and wait again! My stomach is churning. *How do people go through this process over and over and over again?*



I'm on my third and it does not get easier!


----------



## starfrenzy

Amyeliza said:


> How do people go through this process over and over and over again?


I sure don't want to, that's why this time mine might be a little high pp, even with the available points, but it's worth a little bit extra to me right now to be far into the safety zone and just get my points.


----------



## Amyeliza

timff18 said:


> I'm on my third and it does not get easier!


3rd?   As in failed and trying again or have addonitis?  You are a rockstar!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

starfrenzy said:


> I sure don't want to, that's why this time mine might be a little high pp, even with the available points, but it's worth a little bit extra to me right now to be far into the safety zone and just get my points.



Yes! I feel like at $150 per point for Poly it was a little high”ish”. Would have loved $140-$145 but I figured the $150 was much safer and I also didn’t want to lose the contract as there really is not many out there currently that are not stripped or smaller contracts.


----------



## Amyeliza

If you are a resale owner, can you buy direct points in increments of 25 or more through Disney?  Are there closing costs if you go through Disney?


----------



## Ruttangel

Amyeliza said:


> If you are a resale owner, can you buy direct points in increments of 25 or more through Disney?  Are there closing costs if you go through Disney?


25 at sold out resorts but 50 at RIV/AUL, yes closing costs apply
A lot of inconsistent information out there from guides atm, but this is the usual way it works


----------



## Lee Matthews

Pressure if slightly on for me now lol

we haven’t had a holiday since our honeymoon in 2017 and started out adoption process.
My plan was to get a DVC for the first trip in 2023 and of course went for stripped contracts. Then for 2022 we save some $$$ and do a European cruise with Disney.

yeah that’s not going to happen at those prices....

so my current deed is a week in ROFR so should hear next week. If that does go through then happy days, if not I need to now look at a loaded contract with an earlier use year and probably be prepared to pay a bit more $$$ per point.

For next August though I’m going to need a contract done and dusted before September in order to get the 11 month mark


----------



## Robin&Marion

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> Yes! I feel like at $150 per point for Poly it was a little high”ish”. Would have loved $140-$145 but I figured the $150 was much safer and I also didn’t want to lose the contract as there really is not many out there currently that are not stripped or smaller contracts.


Good call. Waiting on feedback on my Poly for $138 pp for 150 points sent the same time as yours, and I suspect I will be taken by ROFR based on how I match up on page 1


----------



## Amyeliza

Robin&Marion said:


> Good call. Waiting on feedback on my Poly for $138 pp for 150 points sent the same time as yours, and I suspect I will be taken by ROFR based on how I match up on page 1



Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## timff18

Amyeliza said:


> 3rd?   As in failed and trying again or have addonitis?  You are a rockstar!


addonitis here luckily!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Robin&Marion said:


> Good call. Waiting on feedback on my Poly for $138 pp for 150 points sent the same time as yours, and I suspect I will be taken by ROFR based on how I match up on page 1



Fingers and Toes crossed for you. I hope you get lucky and they waive. That is definitely a nail biter though. Will be a great deal if you do pass especially with direct Poly prices. Last time we bought Poly they were never buying them back so we knew they would waive. This round though there were definitely more nerves.


----------



## Nie0214

Amyeliza said:


> If you are a resale owner, can you buy direct points in increments of 25 or more through Disney?  Are there closing costs if you go through Disney?


Yes. You have to pay cash for anything under 50 points, which could be a credit card. I was recently quoted $360.40 for closing costs (7.75%) on 25 AKV points and $374.70 (5.75%) for 35 points.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Robin&Marion said:


> Good call. Waiting on feedback on my Poly for $138 pp for 150 points sent the same time as yours, and I suspect I will be taken by ROFR based on how I match up on page 1


I had a 190 pt contract for $137pp taken at the end of January. Hoping you have better luck! I was at WDW earlier this week. I walked around the Poly and had a Dole Whip on the beach. It was a little sad knowing I could’ve owned there if it weren’t for ROFR!


----------



## Amyeliza

Nie0214 said:


> Yes. You have to pay cash for anything under 50 points, which could be a credit card. I was recently quoted $360.40 for closing costs (7.75%) on 25 AKV points and $374.70 (5.75%) for 35 points.


This is good info to have!  Thank you so much.  I think I should be fine - because it's a small contract just for me.  Still....it's good to think ahead.  I wish my husband loved Disney as much as me!  He agreed to this as long as he never had to come with me.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> This is good info to have!  Thank you so much.  I think I should be fine - because it's a small contract just for me.  Still....it's good to think ahead.  I wish my husband loved Disney as much as me!  He agreed to this as long as he never had to come with me.


That almost sounds like my husband! He comes because he wants to be with the family. It’s definitely not because of his love for Disney! He would be totally fine (happy even) if we never went back!   I just don’t get it! 
His willingness to buy DVC just proves he must really love us!!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

DisneyKim41 said:


> I don't have a great hope of us passing so everytime I open my email I'm waiting for bad news. Prices seem so crazy now. I don't know if we will try again soon if this doesn't work out.


I'm watching yours closely. Ours isn't as great of a deal but if you pass, it will give me a little more confidence about passing.  I don't like where prices are headed either and don't know about jumping back in if ours gets taken.


----------



## lovethesun12

lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Please rain passing contracts tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneytrippin' said:


> View attachment 565143
> 
> Please rain passing contracts tomorrow!


Yes!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> lovethesun12---$145-$15745-100-BLT-Mar-0/20, 100/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/25


Wow--you have branched out!!   

Good luck!


----------



## michael730

Sorry I never posted my contract officially 
I’ll get all the exact price details and enter it but I sent 3/3 and passed today 3/25!
BWV-86 points at $130/point!
Partial points for 2021


----------



## lovethesun12

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Wow--you have branched out!!
> 
> Good luck!


LOL! I know. I originally wanted a PVB and BCV contract. Then decided to get all my points at PVB and use some of them as SAP since poly seemed to be a good deal. It seems like that ship has sailed so looking at "the resorts I don't mind staying at" for my SAP 

I was planning on DL for my next vacation but if this happened to go through somehow I would happily do WDW =)


----------



## Sunnyore

michael730 said:


> Sorry I never posted my contract officially
> I’ll get all the exact price details and enter it but I sent 3/3 and passed today 3/25!
> BWV-86 points at $130/point!
> Partial points for 2021


Yay congrats! But this is good news for me too because I have one at the ridiculous price of $145/pt    But I’m ok with that if it means I’m one and done.


----------



## Amyeliza

On the bright side, hopefully the estoppel process is less painful.  I can't believe the prices are going up.  I wonder what has changed.


----------



## michael730

Sunnyore said:


> Yay congrats! But this is good news for me too because I have one at the ridiculous price of $145/pt    But I’m ok with that if it means I’m one and done.


Yes definitely I just went w the asking price of $130 to feel pretty confident of it passing! It wasn’t a loaded contract or anything but did have I think 64/86 point for this year with a March use year which matches my Saratoga contract! Good luck you’re definitely safe at that price!!


----------



## michael730

Sunnyore said:


> Yay congrats! But this is good news for me too because I have one at the ridiculous price of $145/pt    But I’m ok with that if it means I’m one and done.


And thank you so much!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> LOL! I know. I originally wanted a PVB and BCV contract. Then decided to get all my points at PVB and use some of them as SAP since poly seemed to be a good deal. It seems like that ship has sailed so looking at "the resorts I don't mind staying at" for my SAP
> 
> I was planning on DL for my next vacation but if this happened to go through somehow I would happily do WDW =)



Yes, the prices just keep going up, UP, and UP!!!

However, the MK resorts are always worth the investment!! 
Wishing you the best of luck and some .


----------



## CP3uhoh

Amyeliza said:


> On the bright side, hopefully the estoppel process is less painful.  I can't believe the prices are going up.  I wonder what has changed.


More stimulus checks


----------



## Amyeliza

CP3uhoh said:


> More stimulus checks



Makes sense!  It sure helped with my purchase!


----------



## Dismom18

Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25

This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


----------



## Sandisw

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again



So sorry. BLT seems to be in the hot seat this month and I am not sure we have seen anything posted here that got through less than $150 in awhile.


----------



## GBBT7636

GBBT7636---$157-$33635-200-BLT-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 253/21, 200/22- sent 3/23 

My $144 & $148 BLTs were taken in the past month. Hoping I can buy my way past ROFR with $157!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


Oh no. I was hoping they had their fill.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


don't get discouraged, i sent my very first one for OKW in february, waited like 3 weeks and it was taken. put in for another one like 20 minutes later. hopefully you don't give up and find a new contract that'll pass soon


----------



## Dismom18

Thank you all for the words of encouragement!


----------



## princesscinderella

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


I’m on try 4 for BLT and my latest was sent on the 3/6 so I should probably hear back soon too then. If you aren’t in a hurry for points I’d try again.  Unfortunately it seems like there’s less resales to choose from the prices are being driven up. I think $155 and up is probably safe.


----------



## nangosix

We are waiting on contracts too. Just wondering if anyone ever did the foreclosure attempt through the auctions?


----------



## princesscinderella

nangosix said:


> We are waiting on contracts too. Just wondering if anyone ever did the foreclosure attempt through the auctions?


That’s interesting you should pose that question in its own thread.


----------



## ValW

princesscinderella said:


> I think $155 and up is probably safe.



Unfortunately, I had two BLT 50pt contracts @ $155 taken.  So not sure that’s safe either.  I was lucky to find an international seller and had it pass @ $150.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


So sorry! I know how you feel!  I’ve had two taken thus far and waiting on my third (to pass  ) now!
Hopefully something better comes along for you!


----------



## lovethesun12

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


So sorry it got taken.

Also, this does not look great for the contract I sent on the same day yours got taken at the same price. Lol. Maybe I'll get to try universal this year if I can travel.


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm not going to give a morning pep talk (to myself!) that TODAY is our day. That ROFR's will roll in and we will all be celebrating with Dole Whip or putting an offer on a better property.  That seems to be jinxing us.  So...ummmmm, TGIF!  Atleast we are in this together!


----------



## timff18

Amyeliza said:


> I'm not going to give a morning pep talk (to myself!) that TODAY is our day. That ROFR's will roll in and we will all be celebrating with Dole Whip or putting an offer on a better property.  That seems to be jinxing us.  So...ummmmm, TGIF!  Atleast we are in this together!



I am 2 days behind you so hopefully they start rolling in!!


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> mrmagpi---$180-$9910-50-BLT-Dec-42/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 3/26


updated from 3/18 to 3/26. Seller just signed docs yesterday...  Anyone know If I can have the seller bank the points? My most recent contract closed within 66 days, but if the start of this is any indication, the seller could hold this one up. Need to bank by 7/31.


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

I just got news this morning we passed! I wasn't expecting to hear until next week. Great email to wake up to on a Friday. Hopefully more people pass today! 

wishuponastar0412---$140-$7845-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


----------



## Sandisw

mrmagpi said:


> updated from 3/18 to 3/26. Seller just signed docs yesterday...  Anyone know If I can have the seller bank the points? My most recent contract closed within 66 days, but if the start of this is any indication, the seller could hold this one up. Need to bank by 7/31.



Yes.  I did that last year as I made it part of my offer.


----------



## vicarrieous

mrmagpi said:


> updated from 3/18 to 3/26. Seller just signed docs yesterday...  Anyone know If I can have the seller bank the points? My most recent contract closed within 66 days, but if the start of this is any indication, the seller could hold this one up. Need to bank by 7/31.



You can ask! Our seller banked points for us as the deadline is March 31st and we were concerned we wouldnt have access in time. Just FYI they said it had to be done before estoppel happened so the sooner the better to do that and make the request.


----------



## Amyeliza

mrmagpi said:


> updated from 3/18 to 3/26. Seller just signed docs yesterday...  Anyone know If I can have the seller bank the points? My most recent contract closed within 66 days, but if the start of this is any indication, the seller could hold this one up. Need to bank by 7/31.


Dang it!  They waited a long time.  I wonder what the hold up was?


----------



## Amyeliza

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> I just got news this morning we passed! I wasn't expecting to hear until next week. Great email to wake up to on a Friday. Hopefully more people pass today!
> 
> wishuponastar0412---$140-$7845-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> I just got news this morning we passed! I wasn't expecting to hear until next week. Great email to wake up to on a Friday. Hopefully more people pass today!
> 
> wishuponastar0412---$140-$7845-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 25/21, 50/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


Yay, a pass!!


----------



## Bambi19

Here I am again with addonitis! I am about to offer on 160 Saratoga springs with a good amount of points, not a fully loaded contract but almost there, and I have no idea what to offer.
Last year I bought an animal kingdom at $102 PP fully loaded (with double points due to banked points), and now I feel like I can’t offer more than that on Saratoga... but they’re selling for more.
It’s 160 SS points, what say you, hive mind?


----------



## DisneyMomMom2018

Dismom18 said:


> Dismom18---$145-$29000-200-BLT-Dec-4/20, 200/21, 200/22-Seller pays MF- sent 3/2, taken 3/25
> 
> This is my first time trying to purchase a resale contract. The waiting was awefu! And after all that waiting, to have it taken...don’t know if I have it in me to try again


I understand. It was the worst feeling. The same happened with me: I went with some other contracts- that would close later than now and one that would close soon. First, so then taking it would be less painful, as I know I wouldn’t have had points til next year anyway, and second, trying my odds!


----------



## Amyeliza

Bambi19 said:


> Here I am again with addonitis! I am about to offer on 160 Saratoga springs with a good amount of points, not a fully loaded contract but almost there, and I have no idea what to offer.
> Last year I bought an animal kingdom at $102 PP fully loaded (with double points due to banked points), and now I feel like I can’t offer more than that on Saratoga... but they’re selling for more.
> It’s 160 SS points, what say you, hive mind?



With prices going up, it might be difficult to get as good as a deal as you did before.  Good luck!!


----------



## Nie0214

Bambi19 said:


> Here I am again with addonitis! I am about to offer on 160 Saratoga springs with a good amount of points, not a fully loaded contract but almost there, and I have no idea what to offer.
> Last year I bought an animal kingdom at $102 PP fully loaded (with double points due to banked points), and now I feel like I can’t offer more than that on Saratoga... but they’re selling for more.
> It’s 160 SS points, what say you, hive mind?



I’ve been seeing SSR _listed_ at $120, but we’re under contract for 200 at $104. My worry is the ROFR monster with prices going up.


----------



## DisneyKim41

Disneykim41---$133-$23199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 295/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/5, taken 3/26

I knew this was coming but still.....


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyKim41 said:


> Disneykim41---$133-$23199-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 295/21, 160/22, 160/23- sent 3/5, taken 3/26
> 
> I knew this was coming but still.....


I'm so sorry.  That was an amazing one!


----------



## DisneyKim41

Amyeliza said:


> I'm so sorry.  That was an amazing one!


Yes. It would have been great if it would have passed. I'm having a love/hate relationship with Disney right now.


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyKim41 said:


> Yes. It would have been great if it would have passed. I'm having a love/hate relationship with Disney right now.


I can't imagine!  What is your plan B?


----------



## DisneyKim41

Amyeliza said:


> I can't imagine!  What is your plan B?


I said just hold off, but I was immediately looking at sites again.  

Before we got our first contract we had several taken. I'll probably just keep checking sites and be prepared to offer if the right thing comes up .


----------



## isthisanything

Bambi19 said:


> Here I am again with addonitis! I am about to offer on 160 Saratoga springs with a good amount of points, not a fully loaded contract but almost there, and I have no idea what to offer.
> Last year I bought an animal kingdom at $102 PP fully loaded (with double points due to banked points), and now I feel like I can’t offer more than that on Saratoga... but they’re selling for more.
> It’s 160 SS points, what say you, hive mind?



We just did 150 at $108 at SSR, but it was double points (and we probably paid slightly more than we needed to).  I guess I'd say something in that $102-106 range.  I would think anything below that would be very likely to be taken.  But do whatever's best for you!


----------



## michael730

Bambi19 said:


> Here I am again with addonitis! I am about to offer on 160 Saratoga springs with a good amount of points, not a fully loaded contract but almost there, and I have no idea what to offer.
> Last year I bought an animal kingdom at $102 PP fully loaded (with double points due to banked points), and now I feel like I can’t offer more than that on Saratoga... but they’re selling for more.
> It’s 160 SS points, what say you, hive mind?


I passed SSR early this month (sent in mid February) at $107 a point for a 120 contract. It had 100 of the 120 points for 2021 w a March use year. The person was asking $110 but offered $107 and they accepted almost immediately. I have seen many SSR contracts pass at $100-103 a point in the last month since mine passed, some loaded and some not. If you want to ensure you have a decent chance of passing I think $105 would be a good position to be in. This is just what I’ve noticed on the boards that I really didn’t see many at all at my price per point ($107) being sent in and passing. Again; the prices definitely have been listing a lot higher but if you search different websites not all are as high! In my opinion if I was you I would submit right around $105 to ensure it passes. Just my opinion though!! Hope that helps!!


----------



## michael730

isthisanything said:


> We just did 150 at $108 at SSR, but it was double points (and we probably paid slightly more than we needed to).  I guess I'd say something in that $102-106 range.  I would think anything below that would be very likely to be taken.  But do whatever's best for you!


LOL we replied at like the exact same time! I paid $107 for not even full 2021 points and I felt like I overpaid a tiny bit but wasn’t worried about it nor passing at least! Hahah


----------



## michael730

michael730 said:


> I passed SSR early this month (sent in mid February) at $107 a point for a 120 contract. It had 100 of the 120 points for 2021 w a March use year. The person was asking $110 but offered $107 and they accepted almost immediately. I have seen many SSR contracts pass at $100-103 a point in the last month since mine passed, some loaded and some not. If you want to ensure you have a decent chance of passing I think $105 would be a good position to be in. This is just what I’ve noticed on the boards that I really didn’t see many at all at my price per point ($107) being sent in and passing. Again; the prices definitely have been listing a lot higher but if you search different websites not all are as high! In my opinion if I was you I would submit right around $105 to ensure it passes. Just my opinion though!! Hope that helps!!


To clear up potential confusion I meant I didn’t see any being sent in around my price point meaning they were all lower than my $107 and still passed


----------



## Amyeliza

Just a reminder, if you get a notification today, WE ARE YOUR FAMILY!  Don't forget to tell us (first).


----------



## isthisanything

michael730 said:


> To clear up potential confusion I meant I didn’t see any being sent in around my price point meaning they were all lower than my $107 and still passed



There have definitely been a handful of SSR contracts that have been sold in the $110+ range.  I think the important thing is not to let the high listing prices around $120 be the anchor for the bidding.  My first attempt ended up in a bidding war that I dropped out of at $110 (for a lower point total) but eventually sold for like $118 a point.  Just keep looking till you find someone to agree to a more reasonable number.  But that said, ROFR varies so widely that I don't think you can be completely confident of passing with anything under $103/point.  That said, it doesn't really seem like anything over $100 has been bought back this quarter or last (there have been a few $103 that have been taken, but they had the seller paying the closing costs, so they were effectively under $100/point).


----------



## Robin&Marion

Every town
Has it’s ups and downs
Sometimes ups
Outnumber the downs
But not in ROFR’ham

I’m inclined to believe
If I weren’t so down
I’d up and leave
I’d up and buy direct if I had cash for buying 
Can’t you see these tears I’m crying 
Isn’t there any happiness left for me?
Not in ROFR’ham...

Robin&Marion---$138-$22563-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/26, taken 3/26


----------



## Amyeliza

Robin&Marion said:


> Every town
> Has it’s ups and downs
> Sometimes ups
> Outnumber the downs
> But not in ROFR’ham
> 
> I’m inclined to believe
> If I weren’t so down
> I’d up and leave
> I’d up and buy direct if I had cash for buying
> Can’t you see these tears I’m crying
> Isn’t there any happiness left for me?
> Not in ROFR’ham...
> 
> Robin&Marion---$138-$22563-150-PVB-Feb-0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/26, taken 3/26



Love your poem.  So sad for you!  Also extra sad it took so longer to go through ROFR!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

What would make buying in for me right now easier is if they lifted the borrowing restrictions. I'm still waiting to hear about my BLT contract but, keeping my eyes peeled for others in case. There are so many stripped contracts though.
Disney should let us know.


----------



## Powerline13

Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26 

First contract! We are ecstatic!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!


WELCOME HOME!!!  Many years of amazing memories ahead for you!  Woo Hoo!  Hoping for more passes today for those of you waiting. Woot!  .


----------



## Lee Matthews

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!



Fantastic news. Congratulations. I really hope this means Disney have moved on from AKL buybacks. These are the prices I like to see


----------



## princesscinderella

BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.  

Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!


Congratulations! Mine was taken at $110 for 200 points. Theres no rhyme or reason.  At least there are some passes today!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

princesscinderella said:


> BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


So sorry! I'm nervous.  I've got a BLT at 152 p.p.


----------



## princesscinderella

Disneytrippin' said:


> So sorry! I'm nervous.  I've got a BLT at 152 p.p.


 I hope you make it through!!


----------



## Amyeliza

princesscinderella said:


> BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


Oh no!!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## PearlyJoy

There have been such great prices on contracts I have seen at all point range on this thread. All I have been able to see and get is "Seller will only accept full asking price"  for how many points I want and what use year and resort.

  How do you all get these awesome contracts ?


----------



## timff18

PearlyJoy said:


> There have been such great prices on contracts I have seen at all point range on this thread. All I have been able to see and get is "Seller will only accept full asking price"  for how many points I want and what use year and resort.
> 
> How do you all get these awesome contracts ?


Generally i have found that small contract have this stipulation in them.  Do you watch multiple sites for contracts that go up for sale?


----------



## CP3uhoh

Been stalking this thread, didn't think it was fair to no include why....hoping to hear next week on this one. 
cp3uho---$104-$17135-150-BRV@WL-Jun-119/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/8


----------



## DisneyMom_3

PearlyJoy said:


> There have been such great prices on contracts I have seen at all point range on this thread. All I have been able to see and get is "Seller will only accept full asking price"  for how many points I want and what use year and resort.
> 
> How do you all get these awesome contracts ?


My first (190pts @ PVB - taken in ROFR) I offered asking. I knew it seemed like a good price but others at a lower price had recently passed. My second (175 pts @ VGF - taken also) I offered $5 less and they accepted. My third (200 pts @ VGF - still waiting for the good news that I passed ) I offered significantly less (still $5 more per point than the previous one that was taken - which was the same as the asking on that one) thinking they would probably counter and they accepted. Different sites have better prices than others.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


So sorry to see it happened again.  Ever since November, they have taken almost every BLT contract.  Hopefully you either find something else or eventually get one.  I am glad that I gave up on BLT and got our Aul contract.  All the paperwork and money is in, so just waiting for it to show up on my account.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> My first (190pts @ PVB - taken in ROFR) I offered asking. I knew it seemed like a good price but others at a lower price had recently passed. My second (175 pts @ VGF - taken also) I offered $5 less and they accepted. My third (200 pts @ VGF - still waiting for the good news that I passed ) I offered significantly less (still $5 more per point than the previous one that was taken - which was the same as the asking on that one) thinking they would probably counter and they accepted. Different sites have better prices than others.


I forgot to say that prices have gone up quite a bit in just the last couple of months since I started trying to buy a contract.


----------



## jwinky

PearlyJoy said:


> There have been such great prices on contracts I have seen at all point range on this thread. All I have been able to see and get is "Seller will only accept full asking price"  for how many points I want and what use year and resort.
> 
> How do you all get these awesome contracts ?



It's hard to find.  You just keep searching through the various broker sites or sign up for alert via text to find the contract that match what you need (if you are patient enough).  Most brokers display the date of listing, so you might be able to offer significantly lower than asking price and seller might take it due to no offers for long period of time.  

I found a good price for resale that happen to be international seller and their initial buyer just happen to not work out for them after a month.  So that was just good luck and timing.  I was ready to renegotiate and they took my first offer.

Good luck for all.  Especially those BLT hunters.  I'm glad I got my BLT resale back in early 2020.  It would have definitely been swept by ROFR if it was submitted in 2021.


----------



## PearlyJoy

princesscinderella said:


> BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


Oh No ☹ I am so sorry Princesscinderella. I was really hoping and had all my digits crossed for your BLT contract to pass. Why does DVC want so many BLTs


----------



## PearlyJoy

timff18 said:


> Generally i have found that small contract have this stipulation in them.  Do you watch multiple sites for contracts that go up for sale?


Yeah, these are 100 point contracts. I watch all 4 sites dvcstore, dvcresalemarket, ********** and fidelityrealestate  I am going to halt for a bit. well after I find out what the fidelity offer is going to do. I am sure they will reject.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!


Yay ! congratulations ! AKV will be awesome!


----------



## lovethesun12

PearlyJoy said:


> There have been such great prices on contracts I have seen at all point range on this thread. All I have been able to see and get is "Seller will only accept full asking price"  for how many points I want and what use year and resort.
> 
> How do you all get these awesome contracts ?


Really the key is just waiting. I had my last contract taken Feb 19, and it took until yesterday to send one I wanted to ROFR (I did really stupidly let another one slip by though, won't make that mistake again).

That said I just had one taken and seems like I'm on the way to having my next one taken so maybe you shouldn't listen to me, lol.


----------



## PearlyJoy

DisneyMom_3 said:


> My first (190pts @ PVB - taken in ROFR) I offered asking. I knew it seemed like a good price but others at a lower price had recently passed. My second (175 pts @ VGF - taken also) I offered $5 less and they accepted. My third (200 pts @ VGF - still waiting for the good news that I passed ) I offered significantly less (still $5 more per point than the previous one that was taken - which was the same as the asking on that one) thinking they would probably counter and they accepted. Different sites have better prices than others.


True all sites have different prices on similar contracts and some brokers allow for negotiation on every contract


----------



## Huxknits

isthisanything said:


> There have definitely been a handful of SSR contracts that have been sold in the $110+ range.  I think the important thing is not to let the high listing prices around $120 be the anchor for the bidding.  My first attempt ended up in a bidding war that I dropped out of at $110 (for a lower point total) but eventually sold for like $118 a point.  Just keep looking till you find someone to agree to a more reasonable number.  But that said, ROFR varies so widely that I don't think you can be completely confident of passing with anything under $103/point.  That said, it doesn't really seem like anything over $100 has been bought back this quarter or last (there have been a few $103 that have been taken, but they had the seller paying the closing costs, so they were effectively under $100/point).



I’m waiting a little bit nervously on a $101pp 160 point SSR contract, it seems risky especially with where prices are now, but it didn’t seem as crazy when we submitted. Crossing fingers but already told husband that if it doesn’t pass we are going to spend the extra money to (attempt to) buy at BLT.


----------



## PearlyJoy

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I forgot to say that prices have gone up quite a bit in just the last couple of months since I started trying to buy a contract.


That is very true, between when I started last year and now also there is much increase in ppp across the board


----------



## PearlyJoy

jwinky said:


> It's hard to find.  You just keep searching through the various broker sites or sign up for alert via text to find the contract that match what you need (if you are patient enough).  Most brokers display the date of listing, so you might be able to offer significantly lower than asking price and seller might take it due to no offers for long period of time.
> 
> I found a good price for resale that happen to be international seller and their initial buyer just happen to not work out for them after a month.  So that was just good luck and timing.  I was ready to renegotiate and they took my first offer.
> 
> Good luck for all.  Especially those BLT hunters.  I'm glad I got my BLT resale back in early 2020.  It would have definitely been swept by ROFR if it was submitted in 2021.


Patience and surveillance is absolutely the key and this is a long road to boot


----------



## PearlyJoy

lovethesun12 said:


> Really the key is just waiting. I had my last contract taken Feb 19, and it took until yesterday to send one I wanted to ROFR (I did really stupidly let another one slip by though, won't make that mistake again).
> 
> That said I just had one taken and seems like I'm on the way to having my next one taken so maybe you shouldn't listen to me, lol.


So true, there is a knife's edge between the triumph of getting a good price and the blow of it getting taken in ROFR


----------



## Sunnyore

PearlyJoy said:


> Yeah, these are 100 point contracts. I watch all 4 sites dvcstore, dvcresalemarket, ********** and fidelityrealestate  I am going to halt for a bit. well after I find out what the fidelity offer is going to do. I am sure they will reject.



I'm looking at small contracts mainly as well and come across those "only full asking price offers will be accepted" contracts. And each time I balk at the price, and then watch it quickly get accepted and then I'm bummed I didn't grab it.  Its definitely a seller's market right now. But patience is key.. I managed to find a contract with my popular uy and the small # of points I wanted AND was able to negotiate a little. For small contracts, the price difference in the end would be the matter of like just hundreds of dollars so if the contract ticks off everything else you want, you should jump on it.


----------



## princesslover

We passed the evil clutches of ROFR!!!! Just got the email.  Our first resale contract!   Good luck to everyone waiting!! 

princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

princesslover said:


> We passed the evil clutches of ROFR!!!! Just got the email.  Our first resale contract!   Good luck to everyone waiting!!
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats!! I feel like that was a super fair price per point in comparison to what is out there currently.





princesslover said:


> We passed the evil clutches of ROFR!!!! Just got the email.  Our first resale contract!   Good luck to everyone waiting!!
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26



Congrats! I would be all about this contract. Nice price per point and my UY.


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> Oh no!!  I'm so sorry!


Thanks so much!! It’s been a roller coaster but you all on this board are such a help! 



gskywalker said:


> So sorry to see it happened again.  Ever since November, they have taken almost every BLT contract.  Hopefully you either find something else or eventually get one.  I am glad that I gave up on BLT and got our Aul contract.  All the paperwork and money is in, so just waiting for it to show up on my account.



I’m so excited to you!  You really got such a steal!! Aulani is so beautiful and you are going have a great time there when you aren’t using them for SAP.


PearlyJoy said:


> Oh No ☹ I am so sorry Princesscinderella. I was really hoping and had all my digits crossed for your BLT contract to pass. Why does DVC want so many BLTs


I just bought RIV direct and shared with my guide that I was just bought back for the 4th time and she said it has been selling really well even with the high price point because of its location.  I think the stimulus and travel fund build up for those not economically impacted by COVID has really driven direct and resale prices are rising due to this too.  There’s definitely not as much inventory in the resale sites as compared to when we started this process in January.


----------



## PearlyJoy

princesslover said:


> We passed the evil clutches of ROFR!!!! Just got the email.  Our first resale contract!   Good luck to everyone waiting!!
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


Yay !! Congratulations !!


----------



## PearlyJoy

Sunnyore said:


> r
> I'm looking at small contracts mainly as well and come across those "only full asking price offers will be accepted" contracts. And each time I balk at the price, and then watch it quickly get accepted and then I'm bummed I didn't grab it.  Its definitely a seller's market right now. But patience is key.. I managed to find a contract with my popular uy and the small # of points I wanted AND was able to negotiate a little. For small contracts, the price difference in the end would be the matter of like just hundreds of dollars so if the contract ticks off everything else you want, you should jump on it.


That is so true, couple of time, when I got the text message for the exact small contract I wanted, I was just delayed by 5 mins, no kidding, to even be able to make the offer. The offer just hung on the app because that contract was already scooped. Also I saw it early in the morning. But I live in mountain timezone, so the east coast has a couple of hours on me 
The small contracts are really just about lining up the stars, not so much about getting the best ppp


----------



## DisneyKim41

princesscinderella said:


> BLT is not meant to be for us I guess.  I’m going to keep watching, but the prices are just getting too high right now.
> 
> Princesscinderella---$150-$32186-200-BLT-Feb-0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 3/6, taken 3/25


If yours got taken too I'm not sure it would be worth it for us to make any more Bay lake offers. It's too rich for my blood right now.


----------



## E2ME2

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!


Congrats!
I was hoping to hear from ROFR today on my latest AKV offer, which was sent on 3/4, but nothing yet.........


----------



## Disneytrippin'

My broker said Disney is at the 3/3 mark.


----------



## SMB418

E2ME2 said:


> Congrats!
> I was hoping to hear from ROFR today on my latest AKV offer, which was sent on 3/4, but nothing yet.........


Same. We are $109 for 150 points at AKV. It will be close but this gave me hope. Sent 3/4 so hopefully we both hear Monday.


----------



## princesscinderella

DisneyKim41 said:


> If yours got taken too I'm not sure it would be worth it for us to make any more Bay lake offers. It's too rich for my blood right now.


Exactly!  Any more than $150 per point for bay lake and riviera is cheaper per point over the life of the contract with the current 200 point member discount of $26.  And they are unrestricted.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

princesscinderella said:


> Exactly!  Any more than $150 per point for bay lake and riviera is cheaper per point over the life of the contract with the current 200 point member discount of $26.  And they are unrestricted.



Is that considering the difference in dues too?


----------



## princesscinderella

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is that considering the difference in dues too?


No it doesn’t.  I figured they are paying for the sky liner with the RIV dues


----------



## Huxknits

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Is that considering the difference in dues too?


Right, the dues are $1.48 more at Riv compared to BLT.. that kind of difference would add up over time, unless the dues kind of plateau after a certain number of years?


----------



## Sandisw

Huxknits said:


> Right, the dues are $1.48 more at Riv compared to BLT.. that kind of difference would add up over time, unless the dues kind of plateau after a certain number of years?



Typically, the first few years seem to increase at a slightly smaller rate than others so many times, new resorts become closer to older resorts.

It happened in 2021 with RIV as the increase was not as large as others. But, even now, OKW is not far behind,

Dues are definitely a big part of it all, but one should still be happy with what they buy and IMO, it makes no sense to buy at a resort you don’t really want to be at just to save a few hundred dollars yearly over the life of the contract.

If I wanted direct but just wasn’t sold on RIV, I’d go with SSR and hope for the best with RIV stays at 7 months ,  if one struggled, and wants stays there more often, you add on!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

DisneyKim41 said:


> If yours got taken too I'm not sure it would be worth it for us to make any more Bay lake offers. It's too rich for my blood right now.


I feel the same way.  Not sure why there's so much demand for BLT direct right now but it's very frustrating to see the ROFR prices keep creeping up.  My only consolation is that I kept second guessing whether we should've offered more to try to increase the chance of passing...I wasn't ready to go above $150 so at least I can tell myself that it wouldn't have mattered if I offered a little more.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

achinforsomebacon said:


> I feel the same way.  Not sure why there's so much demand for BLT direct right now but it's very frustrating to see the ROFR prices keep creeping up.  My only consolation is that I kept second guessing whether we should've offered more to try to increase the chance of passing...I wasn't ready to go above $150 so at least I can tell myself that it wouldn't have mattered if I offered a little more.


Well, keep an eye out for my contract because I offered 152 p.p. on a BLT contract. If that doesn't pass I don't know what. I mean, any higher than that price I can buy SSR direct.


----------



## Courtking12

Disneytrippin' said:


> My broker said Disney is at the 3/3 mark.


Hmmm. Do they only do one day, per day?


----------



## GreyTami

My poor husband is like “we just bought one, why do we need another?”  Just sign the document and move along my love ... 

GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27


----------



## Yankee626

Yankee626 -- $173 -$19961-107-VGF-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 107/22 - Sent 3/3 , Passed 3/26

We Are in !


----------



## smsharp

GreyTami said:


> My poor husband is like “we just bought one, why do we need another?”  Just sign the document and move along my love ...
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27


Oh that's a nice find!!


----------



## princesslover

GreyTami said:


> My poor husband is like “we just bought one, why do we need another?”  Just sign the document and move along my love ...
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27



That’s an awesome price!  I just had 100 points pass at $140pp.  Good luck to you!  We love our CCV home.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Courtking12 said:


> Hmmm. Do they only do one day, per day?


The contracts they were getting back were submitted up to march 3rd.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Yankee626 said:


> Yankee626 -- $173 -$19961-107-VGF-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 107/22 - Sent 3/3 , Passed 3/26
> 
> We Are in !


That is awesome and such a beautiful resort! One day we would love to stay there.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Disneytrippin' said:


> Well, keep an eye out for my contract because I offered 152 p.p. on a BLT contract. If that doesn't pass I don't know what. I mean, any higher than that price I can buy SSR direct.


I'll be watching, but when princesscinderella's got taken at 150, I'm not holding my breath.  There's still a slim chance they've had their fill of BLT...if mine gets taken, I think it might be time to move to Poly instead.  That seems to be getting through around $10-15/pt lower than BLT now and you get an extra 6 years.


----------



## MonaMN

princesslover said:


> We passed the evil clutches of ROFR!!!! Just got the email.  Our first resale contract!   Good luck to everyone waiting!!
> 
> princesslover---$140-$15280-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 87/21, 100/22- sent 3/4, passed 3/26


We just got our closing docs for Copper Creek - our first contract too! Hooray!


----------



## GreyTami

smsharp said:


> Oh that's a nice find!!


Thanks fingers crossed!


----------



## GreyTami

princesslover said:


> That’s an awesome price!  I just had 100 points pass at $140pp.  Good luck to you!  We love our CCV home.


Thanks excited!


----------



## princesscinderella

achinforsomebacon said:


> I'll be watching, but when princesscinderella's got taken at 150, I'm not holding my breath.  There's still a slim chance they've had their fill of BLT...if mine gets taken, I think it might be time to move to Poly instead.  That seems to be getting through around $10-15/pt lower than BLT now and you get an extra 6 years.


I like Poly too but it just doesn’t work for us because it’s either bungalows or studios.  I think if they would have built 1&2 bedrooms that would be  the hottest DVC property.  The points are just out of whack there because how expensive the Bungalows are.  
Hubby really wants BLT too so I have put in an offer again this morning for another contract, it’s an international seller


----------



## DisneyMom_3

princesscinderella said:


> I like Poly too but it just doesn’t work for us because it’s either bungalows or studios.  I think if they would have built 1&2 bedrooms that would be  the hottest DVC property.  The points are just out of whack there because how expensive the Bungalows are.
> Hubby really wants BLT too so I have put in an offer again this morning for another contract, it’s an international seller


I totally agree about Poly! I almost bought there, because I love it and the length of the contract. Thank you ROFR for helping me realize it just wasn’t the best choice for my family of 5! We will want the option of 1&2 bedrooms in the future and Bungalows just aren’t realistic. But, I do LOVE Poly! 🏝


----------



## DonnerB

GreyTami said:


> My poor husband is like “we just bought one, why do we need another?”  Just sign the document and move along my love ...
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27


Love this!  We paid $135 pp for our CCV 100 point contract a few months ago, similarly stripped of 2020 UY points but full for 2021 (we're December).  Awesome to see this deal for a 75 point contract.  Congrats!!


----------



## Rebs007

Powerline13 said:


> Powerline13---$107-$20062-180-AKV-Dec-0/20, 22/21, 180/22- sent 3/3, passed 3/26
> 
> First contract! We are ecstatic!


Congratulations!  Maybe our first contract might get through at $108, fingers crossed.


----------



## CP3uhoh

GreyTami said:


> My poor husband is like “we just bought one, why do we need another?”  Just sign the document and move along my love ...
> 
> GreyTami---$135-$11239-75-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 75/21, 75/22, 75/23- sent 3/27


what a great price, congrats!


----------



## Amyeliza

I haven't even past ROFR on my first property yet and I've decided to add on with a 25 point Boardwalk contract....if I can find one.  I wish there was a way for all the sites to send you alerts!  I feel like a site stalker.  Addonitis is a real thing.


----------



## Amyeliza

PearlyJoy said:


> Yeah, these are 100 point contracts. I watch all 4 sites dvcstore, dvcresalemarket, ********** and fidelityrealestate  I am going to halt for a bit. well after I find out what the fidelity offer is going to do. I am sure they will reject.


I so wish I knew what the site that is **********, LOL!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> I haven't even past ROFR on my first property yet and I've decided to add on with a 25 point Boardwalk contract....if I can find one.  I wish there was a way for all the sites to send you alerts!  I feel like a site stalker.  Addonitis is a real thing.


 
There are a few sites that offer alerts. I have them set up. Some you have to download the app.


----------



## CP3uhoh

My guess on the BLT demand is that the park right next door is about to start celebrating an 18-month long 50th anniversary? Disney might be happy to have those points and and raise the cash price? Only thing I can think of.


----------



## geneandamy

Waiting for ROFR to pass!  Fingers crossed!

geneandamy---$148-$28234-175-CCV@WL-Dec-125/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 3/17


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

CP3uhoh said:


> My guess on the BLT demand is that the park right next door is about to start celebrating an 18-month long 50th anniversary? Disney might be happy to have those points and and raise the cash price? Only thing I can think of.



I don't know, but it actually makes me consider selling mine! It might make more sense to keep it and do some point rentals, though. Too bad I didn't think of that for the 50th.


----------



## princesscinderella

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I don't know, but it actually makes me consider selling mine! It might make more sense to keep it and do some point rentals, though. Too bad I didn't think of that for the 50th.


I’m sure those reservations will go for a premium.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Pretty soon this is going to become the April ROFR thread.


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

Chris Jarrett - Waiting for ROFR for 170 points at Animal Kingdom Lodge. 

170 points ‘21
170 points ‘22
170 points ‘23

purchased for $114 per point for a total of $19,380. Buyer pays closing cost and annual dues bringing total to $21,330. Sent 3/13.


----------



## Nie0214

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I don't know, but it actually makes me consider selling mine! It might make more sense to keep it and do some point rentals, though. Too bad I didn't think of that for the 50th.


We started talking about more points (we have 100 BLT resale, 25 AK direct) but couldn’t find any decently priced AK to add on, we only wanted 100. So then we saw the BLT prices and decided... well heck, let’s sell our BLT and buy 200 AKV or SSR! Our BLT went under contract within a few hours of their email going out.


----------



## Sandisw

Chris_Jarrett said:


> Chris Jarrett - Waiting for ROFR for 170 points at Animal Kingdom Lodge.
> 
> 170 points ‘21
> 170 points ‘22
> 170 points ‘23
> 
> purchased for $114 per point for a total of $19,380. Buyer pays closing cost and annual dues bringing total to $21,330. Sent 3/13.



Can you enter the info in the  tool in post #1 so it can be added to the list?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Nie0214 said:


> We started talking about more points (we have 100 BLT resale, 25 AK direct) but couldn’t find any decently priced AK to add on, we only wanted 100. So then we saw the BLT prices and decided... well heck, let’s sell our BLT and buy 200 AKV or SSR! Our BLT went under contract within a few hours of their email going out.



I really enjoy BLT. I have three small contracts. Polynesian is my favorite, Copper Creek is my direct, which leaves BLT as the most sensible one to go. I want to buy a small contract (50-75 points) at Disneyland Tower, so I'll probably sell my BLT at some point. It was purchased before the resale restrictions (I can use it at Riviera) and it has low dues, so I'm really hesitant. I might wait until Disneyland Tower is actually under construction. I can afford all my dues, so maybe I just keep it, and sometimes rent out extra points.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I really enjoy BLT. I have three small contracts. Polynesian is my favorite, Copper Creek is my direct, which leaves BLT as the most sensible one to go. I want to buy a small contract (50-75 points) at Disneyland Tower, so I'll probably sell my BLT at some point. It was purchased before the resale restrictions (I can use it at Riviera) and it has low dues, so I'm really hesitant. I might wait until Disneyland Tower is actually under construction. I can afford all my dues, so maybe I just keep it, and sometimes rent out extra points.


With the new expansions to Disneyland I will definetly keep and eye on the progress of the new DVC resort. I am so excited but, I have been gong to Disneyland since I was 2. Where the heck are they going to find that much space to expand? Will people have to sell their farms. lol. Sorry Aunt Beula but you have to go, we need room for Toy Story Land,


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Disneytrippin' said:


> With the new expansions to Disneyland I will definetly keep and eye on the progress of the new DVC resort. I am so excited but, I have been gong to Disneyland since I was 2. Where the heck are they going to find that much space to expand? Will people have to sell their farms. lol. Sorry Aunt Beula but you have to go, we need room for Toy Story Land,



I don't want to derail this thread - there are dedicated Disneyland Tower ones - but the concept art looked like they were going to use the surface parking lots on the west end of the property. My guess is they'd then convert Toy Story and/or Pumbaa surface lots into structures. 

I had thought about buying Grand Californian resale, but the price.   If I saw a small contract I'd might consider it, but I really like the Disneyland Hotel, so I am just waiting.


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

Chris_jarrett---$114-$21330-170-AKV-Feb-0/20, 170/21, 170/22, 170/23- sent 3/13


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disneytrippin' said:


> With the new expansions to Disneyland I will definetly keep and eye on the progress of the new DVC resort. I am so excited but, I have been gong to Disneyland since I was 2. Where the heck are they going to find that much space to expand? Will people have to sell their farms. lol. Sorry Aunt Beula but you have to go, we need room for Toy Story Land,



I didn't completely study but a lot of it is existing parking areas and it looked like it may be using some of the old DTD - probably that they had already shut down for the previous hotel project that got un-approved by the old Anaheim council.   Parking has been added elsewhere so they can take some of the old parking now for theme park space.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I don't want to derail this thread - there are dedicated Disneyland Tower ones - but the concept art looked like they were going to use the surface parking lots on the west end of the property. My guess is they'd then convert Toy Story and/or Pumbaa surface lots into structures.
> 
> I had thought about buying Grand Californian resale, but the price.   If I saw a small contract I'd might consider it, but I really like the Disneyland Hotel, so I am just waiting.


You can read all about their plans on disneylandforward.com and its so exciting! I live on the west coast and would love to take trips more often with my grands. Its a 2 hour flight or a drive and less days to see it all. In reading the details I was surprised to know there were areas available to expand. I always thought Disneyland can't get any bigger because everything is already used up. The great thing about Disneyland though is that even staying off property you can be within walking distance. I have gone so often I have a virtual map in my head of both parks, the Downtown Disney area and all the hotels surrounding it. lol


----------



## CP3uhoh

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I don't know, but it actually makes me consider selling mine! It might make more sense to keep it and do some point rentals, though. Too bad I didn't think of that for the 50th.


I think booked reservations over renting points are going to make a lot of sense especially at hard to book spots/studios. People can go online and book for cash and just see a very easy comparison as to the savings and everyone wins. Example, a CCV studio for Christmas Week, stuff like that. BLT for Oct 1 week would fetch a nice rental fee I imagine, but it also might for Spring Break 2022 with the 11 month window approaching now. Not everyone will be "celebrating" the 50th in Oct. Plus, you'll have Tron opening at some point, my guess is around Memorial Day 2022.

we just picked up some BR points (hopefully, haven't pass ROFR yet) because we just stayed at Saratoga and thought the refresh was great so if the BR rehab is 1/2 as good, going to be very desirable and we love that resort. Murphy Bed such a better options and CCV won't be getting those for a decade. (and we have CCV too) Plus, the BR studio sleeps 5.

To me there's three resorts where families can easily (as in, inside room within 15 minutes of exit) leave a park and have a midday nap for young kids, Cont/BLT, BC, BW....GF walkway helps with that one, but that's an even higher price and that's a legit walk. BLT isn't for us, but I get the appeal logistically and why those 3 can have a premium attached.


----------



## Ginamarie

princesscinderella said:


> I like Poly too but it just doesn’t work for us because it’s either bungalows or studios.  I think if they would have built 1&2 bedrooms that would be  the hottest DVC property.  The points are just out of whack there because how expensive the Bungalows are.
> Hubby really wants BLT too so I have put in an offer again this morning for another contract, it’s an international seller


I totally agree on Poly. When they announced it, I thought this was what would finally propel me to buy DVC points. I was so disappointed when I heard it was all studios and bungalows.


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29 

AKV curse seems to have been broken! Aulani 2022 here we come!


----------



## Amyeliza

cmarsh31 said:


> cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29
> 
> AKV curse seems to have been broken! Aulani 2022 here we come!


Woo hoo!!


----------



## vbmedic52

We are so nervous. First contract and am praying it goes through.  The stress of waiting is awful. 




vbmedic52---$141-$27148-185-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 169/21, 185/22- sent 3/19


----------



## SMB418

SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4 - taken 3/27

Not so fast on the curse being broken.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Aww man. It’s either they want the stripped contracts or they don’t want them selling for under $110 a point. Sorry to hear. You going for another try?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

cmarsh31 said:


> cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29
> 
> AKV curse seems to have been broken! Aulani 2022 here we come!





SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4 - taken 3/27
> 
> Not so fast on the curse being broken.


Another example of ROFR making absolutely no sense!! 
Congrats to cmarsh31! 
So sorry SMB418!  I hope you try again and have better luck!


----------



## jwinky

jwinky---$134-$21045-150-BCV-Mar-0/20, 300/21, 150/22-INT'L SELLER- sent 3/4, passed 3/29

Closing might take longer due to int'l seller, but happy to move on to the next step.


----------



## Rebs007

cmarsh31 said:


> cmarsh31---$110-$12489-100-AKV-Dec-0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29
> 
> AKV curse seems to have been broken! Aulani 2022 here we come!


congrats, Fingers crossed it continues


----------



## Rebs007

SMB418 said:


> SMB418---$109-$16985-150-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 150/22- sent 3/4 - taken 3/27
> 
> Not so fast on the curse being broken.


Oh no!!!!! So sorry


----------



## Nie0214

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Another example of ROFR making absolutely no sense!!


Disney has so much data on us. I brought a friend to a DVC presentation and they knew all of MY information when in the meeting with her. “So I see you are already informed since you came with __, who bought via resale and then added on 25 direct to get the perks before they changed...” and I really felt it was one factor/reason they took our fairly priced AKV add-on offer two years ago. Maybe we should start collecting data here on new or existing member.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I wondered that too.

I enquired about buying direct a few months ago. So they got my personal address, contact email and phone and wondered if when they get these contracts to approve, whether they also run a check on previous direct interest and refuse it based on that


----------



## hbg1

Nie0214 said:


> Disney has so much data on us. I brought a friend to a DVC presentation and they knew all of MY information when in the meeting with her. “So I see you are already informed since you came with __, who bought via resale and then added on 25 direct to get the perks before they changed...” and I really felt it was one factor/reason they took our fairly priced AKV add-on offer two years ago. Maybe we should start collecting data here on new or existing member.



If that's the case, I'm doomed. I talked to them on the phone maybe a week before going resale, I'm sure the notes will let them know when they're reviewing mine 

I already have my benefits with my other contracts and I'm not ready to pay an extra $17,000 just to say I bought direct for PVB.


----------



## MagicKreator

MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 3/8

Anxiously awaiting a ROFR decision on our first contract. Watching decisions come in for others leading up to our date submitted. Hoping to hear in the next few days! MUST STOP REFRESHING EMAIL! LOL Hoping to stay on points at the end of October (probably SSR or OKW due to availability) so I’m hoping for a little pixie dust to move this process along!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Nie0214 said:


> Disney has so much data on us. I brought a friend to a DVC presentation and they knew all of MY information when in the meeting with her. “So I see you are already informed since you came with __, who bought via resale and then added on 25 direct to get the perks before they changed...” and I really felt it was one factor/reason they took our fairly priced AKV add-on offer two years ago. Maybe we should start collecting data here on new or existing member.


Did you ask them not to flashy thing you when you were done?


----------



## AliceIn

AliceIn---$106-$7436-60-OKW-Dec-0/19, 60/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/6 -passed 3/29!


----------



## Nie0214

Disneytrippin' said:


> Did you ask them not to flashy thing you when you were done?


Not sure why it wouldn’t be a factor if all other things were equal? If they know they can push someone to buying direct? It’s also smart of their salespeople to know how informed the other party in the room is when trying to convince them to buy direct.  Never said it was a bad thing, just potentially a factor. But jokes.


----------



## Dis Mtn Man

Wondering why it takes so long for AUL resales  to clear the Disney review process, when they almost never take a contract?


----------



## cmarsh31

Interesting theory... we're previous resale (2017) with the last minute 25 point direct add-on. Have never inquired about direct other than that purchase.


----------



## Sunnyore

Lee Matthews said:


> I wondered that too.
> 
> I enquired about buying direct a few months ago. So they got my personal address, contact email and phone and wondered if when they get these contracts to approve, whether they also run a check on previous direct interest and refuse it based on that



Well if they take my really high price BWV then we may be on to something. I had asked about adding on a small contract back in Feb. But I still really believe they’re just throwing darts at a board and whatever the dart hits they take. Probably how that one random international seller got taken a few weeks back.


----------



## vbmedic52

Nie0214 said:


> Disney has so much data on us. I brought a friend to a DVC presentation and they knew all of MY information when in the meeting with her. “So I see you are already informed since you came with __, who bought via resale and then added on 25 direct to get the perks before they changed...” and I really felt it was one factor/reason they took our fairly priced AKV add-on offer two years ago. Maybe we should start collecting data here on new or existing member.




Now im nervous. I did a "tour" back when SSR was new and upcoming...... i mean that was like..... a long time ago.... and then inquired via online maybe 5-8 years ago and got a dvd in the mail...... Hope that doesnt come back to haunt me.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Lee Matthews said:


> I wondered that too.
> 
> I enquired about buying direct a few months ago. So they got my personal address, contact email and phone and wondered if when they get these contracts to approve, whether they also run a check on previous direct interest and refuse it based on that


Oh great! I hope that doesn’t explain why my first two were TAKEN! I’ve been looking into DVC and even did a few Open Houses. 
Hoping and praying my third attempt Passes.


----------



## lovethesun12

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Another example of ROFR making absolutely no sense!!
> Congrats to cmarsh31!
> So sorry SMB418!  I hope you try again and have better luck!


I'm not exactly sure about the rules around how disney resells points but it does seem like the higher the points in current/past use years the better chance of passing. I'm wondering if they are assessing having to pay 2021 dues as a loss since they would have to sell within that use year which might be difficult? However if the price pp is low enough it outweighs the loss and they take it anyway?

Again I have no idea it just seems like contracts with 2020 and/or 2021 points have a better chance of passing at the same price point as stripped contracts right now.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sunnyore said:


> Well if they take my really high price BWV then we may be on to something. I had asked about adding on a small contract back in Feb. But I still really believe they’re just throwing darts at a board and whatever the dart hits they take. Probably how that one random international seller got taken a few weeks back.



agreed. More than likely with Disney they are just inconsistent


----------



## Lee Matthews

Oh lord what have I started. I’m sure they aren’t using our previous details to determine whether resale contracts passing  or not.

It crossed my mind but I don’t think Disney are that silly


----------



## hbg1

Lee Matthews said:


> agreed. More than likely with Disney they are just inconsistent



I'm going with incosistent as well 

Looks like I have a few more days to go possibly...it's been 18 days now...I just want to know if I need to keep looking


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Lee Matthews said:


> Oh lord what have I started. I’m sure they aren’t using our previous details to determine whether resale contracts passing  or not.
> 
> It crossed my mind but I don’t think Disney are that silly


There are so many theories! I think Disney just likes to keep us on our toes!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

hbg1 said:


> I'm going with incosistent as well
> 
> Looks like I have a few more days to go possibly...it's been 18 days now...I just want to know if I need to keep looking


I hope so too! 
19 days here...   (insert Jeopardy theme some)


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Dis Mtn Man said:


> Wondering why it takes so long for AUL resales  to clear the Disney review process, when they almost never take a contract?



Same, my parents are still waiting to here back on theirs and they submitted theirs in late feb... what is going on? It is not like they are going to take it.


----------



## SMB418

Lee Matthews said:


> Aww man. It’s either they want the stripped contracts or they don’t want them selling for under $110 a point. Sorry to hear. You going for another try?



Yes -- most likely. Just regrouping and deciding what we want to do.


----------



## Robin&Marion

Back for another try after the Sheriff of ROFR’ham took my PVB last Friday 

Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/29


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$125-$10519-75-BRV@WL-Dec-0/19, 67/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 3/4 Passed 3/29


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605 ( seller)---$74-$9555-110-HH-Apr-0/20, 73/21, 110/22, 110/23- sent 3/7, passed 3/29
I am the seller but figured I would post since I haven't seen it posted on this thread. 

We are relocating to Florida for a job opportunity (2 hours from Disney )so decided to sell this contract since we never go to HHI and the maintenance fees are high.


----------



## vbmedic52

Robin&Marion said:


> Back for another try after the Sheriff of ROFR’ham took my PVB last Friday
> 
> Robin&Marion---$138-$21550-150-CCV@WL-Dec-152/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 3/29



I’m so nervous for our PVB contract!


----------



## Robin&Marion

vbmedic52 said:


> I’m so nervous for our PVB contract!


G’ luck, looks like you are close to the edge based on the recent ROFRs! After so long not taking PVB seems they have come hard for <140 pp since December.  Fortunately I was not too heartbroken as it was an add on for a fairly large PVB I got last year


----------



## Amyeliza

MagicKreator said:


> MagicKreator---$160-$46063-270-BLT-Jun-270/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 3/8
> 
> Anxiously awaiting a ROFR decision on our first contract. Watching decisions come in for others leading up to our date submitted. Hoping to hear in the next few days! MUST STOP REFRESHING EMAIL! LOL Hoping to stay on points at the end of October (probably SSR or OKW due to availability) so I’m hoping for a little pixie dust to move this process along!


We have the same submission date!  I hope we know by Friday!


----------



## MagicKreator

Amyeliza said:


> We have the same submission date!  I hope we know by Friday!


Good luck to you!! I saw someone above submitted 3/7 and heard today. Fingers crossed for an answer soon!


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Same, my parents are still waiting to here back on theirs and they submitted theirs in late feb... what is going on? It is not like they are going to take it.


Did they have an international seller?  That's so strange!  I wonder if it didn't get sent to ROFR on the correct date?


----------



## SMB418

We are considering a purchase at CCV -- does Disney exercise ROFR at Copper Creek?


----------



## Yoo

Yoo---$102-$44664-400-SSR-Sep-0/19, 174/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29

I bought a 150 contract for SSR prior to this direct from Disney.  We wanted the Blue Card so we can get the discounted APs (when they come back).  We're retired and are planning on spending 2 weeks in Jan/Feb every year at SSR - need to get away from the freezing winters of Wisconsin!


----------



## vbmedic52

Robin&Marion said:


> G’ luck, looks like you are close to the edge based on the recent ROFRs! After so long not taking PVB seems they have come hard for <140 pp since December.  Fortunately I was not too heartbroken as it was an add on for a fairly large PVB I got last year


Yeah 141$pp for 185 points.  We shall see! I’m only 10 days in so the torture will continue lol


----------



## Amyeliza

Yoo said:


> Yoo---$102-$44664-400-SSR-Sep-0/19, 174/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29
> 
> I bought a 150 contract for SSR prior to this direct from Disney.  We wanted the Blue Card so we can get the discounted APs (when they come back).  We're retired and are planning on spending 2 weeks in Jan/Feb every year at SSR - need to get away from the freezing winters of Wisconsin!


Woo hoo!   And, we share the same sent date!!  Double Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

SMB418 said:


> We are considering a purchase at CCV -- does Disney exercise ROFR at Copper Creek?


Usually Disney does not buy back from currently selling resorts (Riviera/Copper Creek/Aulani).
Hilton Head apparently also seems to currently be golden to avoid the ROFR monster.
Disboard sponsor dvcresalemarket.com does a ROFR report and in the last calendar year, they
have not had any CCV buy backs.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I think their decisions are not random, but they are sometimes based on decisions using data points we aren't collecting. 

Some of the decisions for taking are more predictable: 
- ones that fall below a threshold that keeps changing, but can be somewhat tracked. 
- resorts they are currently selling  
- international sellers

Some of the decisions for the outliers could possibly be based on:
- getting through resort waitlists to purchase direct points
- unit numbers (like ".73% of 20C" in the contract and they want all the 20Cs) 
- planned maintenance or something they want more points in their possession on the short term
- points for special circumstances - like the extension of point expirations from Covid - or selling One Time Use points


----------



## Amyeliza

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I think their decisions are not random, but they are sometimes based on decisions using data points we aren't collecting.
> 
> Some of the decisions for taking are more predictable:
> - ones that fall below a threshold that keeps changing, but can be somewhat tracked.
> - resorts they are currently selling
> - international sellers



Do they tend to take more International Seller contracts? Or allow them to pass?


----------



## MilesMouse

MilesMouse---$162-$17077-100-BLT-Sep-2/20, 184/21, 100/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/29 

Not crazy about the price we offered but the recent BLT ROFR scared us into upping it a little, especially considering we don't seem to come across Sept UY often for smaller contracts. Just happy to be passed and done with it!


----------



## poofyo101

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Usually Disney does not buy back from currently selling resorts (Riviera/Copper Creek/Aulani).
> Hilton Head apparently also seems to currently be golden to avoid the ROFR monster.
> Disboard sponsor dvcresalemarket.com does a ROFR report and in the last calendar year, they
> have not had any CCV buy backs.
> 
> View attachment 565962


I got bought back from hilton head twice in the last year.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

poofyo101 said:


> I got bought back from hilton head twice in the last year.


Well there ya go - not golden.  Though good to know it's uncommon if one pretty healthy resale company has had none in the last year.  If you used dvcresalemarket.com @poofyo1010 they have faulty data!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Amyeliza said:


> Do they tend to take more International Seller contracts? Or allow them to pass?



It seems like they rarely take them.


----------



## Theta

Yoo said:


> Yoo---$102-$44664-400-SSR-Sep-0/19, 174/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29
> 
> I bought a 150 contract for SSR prior to this direct from Disney.  We wanted the Blue Card so we can get the discounted APs (when they come back).  We're retired and are planning on spending 2 weeks in Jan/Feb every year at SSR - need to get away from the freezing winters of Wisconsin!




Congrats!  What a great retirement plan.


----------



## RapunzelRN

poofyo101 said:


> I got bought back from hilton head twice in the last year.


Really?! Interested to know what ppp you had offered as I hadn’t heard of that before and may end up buying here...


----------



## Paul Stupin

Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/29

This was quite a wait! International seller, Disney had some title issues, but the brokers were amazing and resolved everything. This has to be one of longest times in recent memory a contract has taken to pass. And, sooner or later, Disney is going to start buying back CCV.


----------



## PearlyJoy

Amyeliza said:


> I so wish I knew what the site that is **********, LOL!


Disboards did that to the name for reason.. I will try posting the link www,**********.com


----------



## DingDang17

DingDang17---$152-$15681-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 79/22- sent 3/29


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlyJoy said:


> Disboards did that to the name for reason.. I will try posting the link www,**********.com


Dang it. Hid it again. I am sure I am doing something wrong. I hope I don't get blocked. I plead ignorance


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

PearlyJoy said:


> Dang it. Hid it again. I am sure I am doing something wrong. I hope I don't get blocked. I plead ignorance



It's the filter.  You're did what you should be trying to post the website.  You'll only get in trouble if you try and get around that filter.


----------



## PearlyJoy

PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7
Buyer pays closing, seller pays dues for 2021

Hoping this one gets through. Wish us luck


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Paul Stupin said:


> Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/29
> 
> This was quite a wait! International seller, Disney had some title issues, but the brokers were amazing and resolved everything. This has to be one of longest times in recent memory a contract has taken to pass. And, sooner or later, Disney is going to start buying back CCV.


What a great price!


----------



## Sunnyore

PearlyJoy said:


> PearlJoy---$145-$4110-25-BWV-Apr-0/20, 0/21, 25/22, 25/23-Delayed closing in October- sent 3/7
> Buyer pays closing, seller pays dues for 2021
> 
> Hoping this one gets through. Wish us luck



It better get through cuz that's what I paid! Wait you sent it 1.5 weeks ahead of me.. guess I'll be paying very close attention to your listing then! Good luck!


----------



## Amyeliza

Good Morning, ROFR Crew!  I feel like a large batch is going to go through this week!  Especially since last week was a bit of a diappointment.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## BigDaddyLaBouff

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*
> *July 2020- Sept 2020 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2020- Dec 2020 ROFR List*


BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021


----------



## DisneyMom_3

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021


I have a 200pt at the same price that I sent 3/10. Hoping for good news for both of us!   ‍


----------



## vicarrieous

Paul Stupin said:


> Paul Stupin---$133-$20615-150-CCV@WL-Mar-0/20, 0/21, 85/22, 150/23- sent 2/14, passed 3/29
> 
> This was quite a wait! International seller, Disney had some title issues, but the brokers were amazing and resolved everything. This has to be one of longest times in recent memory a contract has taken to pass. And, sooner or later, Disney is going to start buying back CCV.



That is a wait! Mine was only 33 days, but I think the LONGEST wait goes to @GreatCeremonialHouse at 71 days! She just passed this month and sent to ROFR on 1/4!!!! The wait is hard, but it feels good to finally pass. Congrats!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

vicarrieous said:


> That is a wait! Mine was only 33 days, but I think the LONGEST wait goes to @GreatCeremonialHouse at 71 days! She just passed this month and sent to ROFR on 1/4!!!! The wait is hard, but it feels good to finally pass. Congrats!


Congrats to both of you!
71 days! Wow! In that amount of time, I’ve had 2 TAKEN and waiting for PASSED on my third attempt now! I can’t imagine having to wait that long! Glad it was good news and worth the wait!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Amyeliza said:


> Good Morning, ROFR Crew!  I feel like a large batch is going to go through this week!  Especially since last week was a bit of a diappointment.  Fingers crossed!!


I caved and emailed my broker yesterday. She said contracts are coming through quicker than the 30 days- and that I need to be patient


----------



## Amyeliza

Sarahdelcampo said:


> I caved and emailed my broker yesterday. She said contracts are coming through quicker than the 30 days- and that I need to be patient


It's hard to be patient when you have trips to plan!


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I have a 200pt at the same price that I sent 3/10. Hoping for good news for both of us!   ‍


And mine too!!  Really hoping to hear this week!!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> And mine too!!  Really hoping to hear this week!!!


Hoping we both hear good news this week!   ‍


----------



## vnovabri

BigDaddyLaBouff said:


> BigDaddyLaBouff---$165-$31826-180-VGF-Jun-0/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 3/30/2021



Great deal, did you offer on one of these crazy 180-190 priced contacts or just find that price someplace?


----------



## MICKIMINI

I'm still waiting to close and just found out my seller is out of the county!  Seller just "found out" the US Embassy opens April 5.  I'm guessing appointments will need to be made and there will be what - a years worth of people waiting?  

I inquired to the agent why we aren't closing 03/31/21 as stated on the closing statement.  She sent me a cut and paste from the sales agreement that they can go to 75 days to close.  Yes, I am aware of that.  Keep in mind, I was asked to send funds over two weeks ago and won't do it as I've been burned recently.  I have a check in a folder, so it is already out of my account anyway.  I can get it to FL overnight.

DH doesn't want to go one day past 75 as he is tired of the BS.  Let's see if the seller can get to the Embassy (April 5 or later) to get docs notarized and get it mailed back in order to close in two weeks.  At least now they are on notice that we will walk if they don't send the docs.

Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...

this is the contract:  MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5

Thanks disboard friends for letting me vent!


----------



## Huxknits

Huxknits---$101-$18042-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30

Yay!!!!!

edit: actually reading the email more now it looks like we technically passed yesterday 3/29 but they just emailed today.


----------



## Amyeliza

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm still waiting to close and just found out my seller is out of the county!  Seller just "found out" the US Embassy opens April 5.  I'm guessing appointments will need to be made and there will be what - a years worth of people waiting?
> 
> I inquired to the agent why we aren't closing 03/31/21 as stated on the closing statement.  She sent me a cut and paste from the sales agreement that they can go to 75 days to close.  Yes, I am aware of that.  Keep in mind, I was asked to send funds over two weeks ago and won't do it as I've been burned recently.  I have a check in a folder, so it is already out of my account anyway.  I can get it to FL overnight.
> 
> DH doesn't want to go one day past 75 as he is tired of the BS.  Let's see if the seller can get to the Embassy (April 5 or later) to get docs notarized and get it mailed back in order to close in two weeks.  At least now they are on notice that we will walk if they don't send the docs.
> 
> Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...
> 
> this is the contract:  MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5
> 
> Thanks disboard friends for letting me vent!


That sounds like a nightmare of issues.  Hopefully, this will motivate the seller to get their act together!


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Huxknits---$101-$18042-160-SSR-Aug-0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> edit: actually reading the email more now it looks like we technically passed yesterday 3/29 but they just emailed today.


Woo hoo!  I was waiting for yours to come across!  Hopefully mine will too!!


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!  I was waiting for yours to come across!  Hopefully mine will too!!


Waiting for yours too!! I hope it comes today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## Theta

MICKIMINI said:


> Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...



Did the seller not sign the closing documents in a timely fashion is that what holds things up?

At what point does a buyer put down the deposit into the escrow account?  That is an account with the title company correct?

Also, final payment is sent AFTER the seller signs closing docs or before??


----------



## MICKIMINI

Theta said:


> Did the seller not sign the closing documents in a timely fashion is that what holds things up?
> 
> At what point does a buyer put down the deposit into the escrow account?  That is an account with the title company correct?
> 
> Also, final payment is sent AFTER the seller signs closing docs or before??


One seller has signed and the other is out of the Country and the US Embassy closed.  They can sign but it has to be notarized and sent to the US.

Deposit was paid immediately.

I now send the final payment AFTER the sellers documents are received by the closing agent for exactly this reason.  Once notified I can overnight the funds and they have them the next day.  I always work with the same closing agent who knows why we choose to go this direction.  The closing agent had to work hard to get two contracts to closing early this year.  They were way past drop dead date and this was the only leverage I had (have).


----------



## nangosix

Nangosix—- $152-$16540-100-BLT-March-0/20, 110/21, 100/22- sent 3/19


----------



## vicarrieous

nangosix said:


> ... $152... $16540- 100-BLT-March-0/20, 110/21, 100/22- sent 3/19



Good luck! If you could, would you use the formatting tool in the first post so they can easily grab your data for others to follow?


----------



## nangosix

vicarrieous said:


> Good luck! If you could, would you use the formatting tool in the first post so they can easily grab your data for others to follow?


I think it’s fixed.


----------



## vicarrieous

nangosix said:


> I think it’s fixed.



Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

DisneyMountainWoman---$95-$31500-300-AUL-Dec-291/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/17

Not sure if the price is right above, I only have the contract for the basic price not total price included everything and of course I cannot find it right now.
But anyways a little angry at Fidelity right now, Fidelity knew on the 17th we passed and did not email us till today because they got the Estoppel on March 27th and will be sending us paper work tomorrow. But at least I know that part is done, so yeah! Hawaii here we come soon.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Just checked the Comptroller site to see what's been recorded recently for BLT...9 deeds were recorded yesterday and 7 were ones taken by DVC 

The two that passed were 100 points @ $160 (Jun) and 200 @ $148 (Aug).  Here are the ones taken:
330 @ $140 (Feb)
500 @ $140 (Feb)
160 @ $143 (Oct)
300 @ $143 (Feb)
220 @ $144 (Sep)
100 @ $150 (Mar)
225 @ $150 (Feb)

I know this doesn't factor in the point status but they're really messing with my head!  I would really like to know how the decision is made.


----------



## Theta

achinforsomebacon said:


> Just checked the Comptroller site to see what's been recorded recently for BLT...9 deeds were recorded yesterday and 7 were ones taken by DVC
> 
> The two that passed were 100 points @ $160 (Jun) and 200 @ $148 (Aug).  Here are the ones taken:
> 330 @ $140 (Feb)
> 500 @ $140 (Feb)
> 160 @ $143 (Oct)
> 300 @ $143 (Feb)
> 220 @ $144 (Sep)
> 100 @ $150 (Mar)
> 225 @ $150 (Feb)
> 
> I know this doesn't factor in the point status but they're really messing with my head!  I would really like to know how the decision is made.




Very interesting!  Where can I find the comptroller site?


----------



## vbmedic52

achinforsomebacon said:


> Just checked the Comptroller site to see what's been recorded recently for BLT...9 deeds were recorded yesterday and 7 were ones taken by DVC
> 
> The two that passed were 100 points @ $160 (Jun) and 200 @ $148 (Aug).  Here are the ones taken:
> 330 @ $140 (Feb)
> 500 @ $140 (Feb)
> 160 @ $143 (Oct)
> 300 @ $143 (Feb)
> 220 @ $144 (Sep)
> 100 @ $150 (Mar)
> 225 @ $150 (Feb)
> 
> I know this doesn't factor in the point status but they're really messing with my head!  I would really like to know how the decision is made.


Any info on PVB?


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Theta said:


> Very interesting!  Where can I find the comptroller site?


https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
You can use the advanced search and put "bay lake" (or whatever resort, but include the quotes if it's multiple words) in the legal remarks.  You'll also need a date range or you'll get an error for too many results.  I typically also put 1 for the deed doc tax start to weed out gratuitous transfers and other non-deed items.  If you want to see just what DVC has sold direct or bought back, you can put disney in the grantor (direct) or grantee (rofr).

The problem with the ones Disney takes is that they don't include the points or UY so you have to look that up separately.  It can be time consuming if there are a lot.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

vbmedic52 said:


> Any info on PVB?


The only ones taken in the past week or so are 200 @ $137 (Aug), 200 @ $130 (Dec), and 200 @ $102 (Aug). I'm thinking the last might be someone with a loan and just needed out. Maybe disney "did them a favor" and just bought it from them.  There were another 6 taken that were recorded on 3/17. I have a spreadsheet with that info I can post later along with some recent passes.


----------



## michael730

achinforsomebacon said:


> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> You can use the advanced search and put "bay lake" (or whatever resort, but include the quotes if it's multiple words) in the legal remarks.  You'll also need a date range or you'll get an error for too many results.  I typically also put 1 for the deed doc tax start to weed out gratuitous transfers and other non-deed items.  If you want to see just what DVC has sold direct or bought back, you can put disney in the grantor (direct) or grantee (rofr).
> 
> The problem with the ones Disney takes is that they don't include the points or UY so you have to look that up separately.  It can be time consuming if there are a lot.


This is so cool! Thanks for this! How do you tell how many points and cost per point the deeds were from the doc deed tax amount listed? Thanks in advance


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm still waiting to close and just found out my seller is out of the county!  Seller just "found out" the US Embassy opens April 5.  I'm guessing appointments will need to be made and there will be what - a years worth of people waiting?
> 
> I inquired to the agent why we aren't closing 03/31/21 as stated on the closing statement.  She sent me a cut and paste from the sales agreement that they can go to 75 days to close.  Yes, I am aware of that.  Keep in mind, I was asked to send funds over two weeks ago and won't do it as I've been burned recently.  I have a check in a folder, so it is already out of my account anyway.  I can get it to FL overnight.
> 
> DH doesn't want to go one day past 75 as he is tired of the BS.  Let's see if the seller can get to the Embassy (April 5 or later) to get docs notarized and get it mailed back in order to close in two weeks.  At least now they are on notice that we will walk if they don't send the docs.
> 
> Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...
> 
> this is the contract:  MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5
> 
> Thanks disboard friends for letting me vent!


Truly a nightmare....  

Hoping it works out for you cause that's a great contract!!


----------



## MICKIMINI

achinforsomebacon said:


> Just checked the Comptroller site to see what's been recorded recently for BLT...9 deeds were recorded yesterday and 7 were ones taken by DVC
> 
> The two that passed were 100 points @ $160 (Jun) and 200 @ $148 (Aug).  Here are the ones taken:
> 330 @ $140 (Feb)
> 500 @ $140 (Feb)
> 160 @ $143 (Oct)
> 300 @ $143 (Feb)
> 220 @ $144 (Sep)
> 100 @ $150 (Mar)
> 225 @ $150 (Feb)
> 
> I know this doesn't factor in the point status but they're really messing with my head!  I would really like to know how the decision is made.


Abra cadabra!  Let's take this one!


----------



## michael730

achinforsomebacon said:


> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
> You can use the advanced search and put "bay lake" (or whatever resort, but include the quotes if it's multiple words) in the legal remarks.  You'll also need a date range or you'll get an error for too many results.  I typically also put 1 for the deed doc tax start to weed out gratuitous transfers and other non-deed items.  If you want to see just what DVC has sold direct or bought back, you can put disney in the grantor (direct) or grantee (rofr).
> 
> The problem with the ones Disney takes is that they don't include the points or UY so you have to look that up separately.  It can be time consuming if there are a lot.


Sorry what I meant to ask is how do you look the number of points using the information on the comptroller site ?


----------



## princesscinderella

michael730 said:


> Sorry what I meant to ask is how do you look the number of points using the information on the comptroller site ?


What you have to do is note the seller’s name who is selling back to Disney and then do a separate search of that person’s name as the grantee to see the original contract that has the points and UY listed.


----------



## lovethesun12

princesscinderella said:


> What you have to do is note the seller’s name who is selling back to Disney and then do a separate search of that person’s name as the grantee to see the original contract that has the points and UY listed.


Another question - shouldn't all contracts that are taken show up on the comptroller site? I'm wondering why mine did not. Just curious.


----------



## princesscinderella

Yes but sometimes there’s a delay from when it’s ROFR to when the deed is recorded.  It has to close just like a resale contract, just with Disney as the buyer.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Is there a list of the AKL deeds?


----------



## vbmedic52

achinforsomebacon said:


> The only ones taken in the past week or so are 200 @ $137 (Aug), 200 @ $130 (Dec), and 200 @ $102 (Aug). I'm thinking the last might be someone with a loan and just needed out. Maybe disney "did them a favor" and just bought it from them.  There were another 6 taken that were recorded on 3/17. I have a spreadsheet with that info I can post later along with some recent passes.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

michael730 said:


> Sorry what I meant to ask is how do you look the number of points using the information on the comptroller site ?


You can click on "View Image" on the right of the search result and the deed will come up. The Disney direct ones and a lot of the newer resales specify the total cost,  points, and UY here. If not, the total cost can be calculated as the deed doc tax divided by .007 (the fee is $0.70 per $100 of the purchase price). The points and UY can be found a few ways. One is to do a search on the seller to find the original deed from Disney as princesscinderella mentioned. This could involve multiple layers if it's been resold a few times. Another is to figure out what the % ownership represents for a resort and back into the points. If you take some of the contracts with known points, you can back into the total ownership that could then be applied to the % ownership for the contract in question. There are multiple total ownership amounts though. I think it might be based on the unit type. Once tou figure out the few different ones, it's usually very obvious which one applies when you calculate the points and price per point.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

And sorry to derail the thread! I guess when we're all stuck in limbo, we need something to keep our minds off the waiting...although this just feeds into the ROFR anxiety!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/30


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/30


Congrats!!  I just found out I passed too!! It must be a good day for VGF!


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Jmazzuca243---$167.66-$11620-63-VGF-Aug-0/20, 126/21, 63/22-International Seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/30


Congrats!! I'm still waiting on a contract that was sent to ROFR on March 7th... a long and painful wait lol


----------



## Crash8ART

I am expecting to be taken in ROFR but I guess there is always a chance. Crash8ART---$116-$12445-100-BWV-Feb-0/20, 124/21, 100/22, 100/23- sent 3/30


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10
> 
> Hopefully, 3rd times a charm and Disney will let me become a DVC member this time!


DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/30

I’m FINALLY going to be a DVC member! 
I guess 3rd time was a charm! And, in retrospect, this was the best contract of the three for my family and the time we travel. Honestly, I was so excited to finally try to buy in that I jumped on my first contract that was for PVB without really thinking it through. I love Poly, but with a family of 5, we need to be able to stay somewhere other than Studios and Bungalows. My second contract was VGF with fewer points and a UY that wasn’t as good as this one. So, all that to say, I’m glad it all worked out and the last two months of pulling my hair out  have been worth it! Can’t wait to plan my first trip as a DVC member with those banked points!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/30
> 
> I’m FINALLY going to be a DVC member!
> I guess 3rd time was a charm! And, in retrospect, this was the best contract of the three for my family and the time we travel. Honestly, I was so excited to finally try to buy in that I jumped on my first contract that was for PVB without really thinking it through. I love Poly, but with a family of 5, we need to be able to stay somewhere other than Studios and Bungalows. My second contract was VGF with fewer points and a UY that wasn’t as good as this one. So, all that to say, I’m glad it all worked out and the last two months of pulling my hair out  have been worth it! Can’t wait to plan my first trip as a DVC member with those banked points!


So happy for you. What a beautiful resort it is too.


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Congrats!!  I just found out I passed too!! It must be a good day for VGF!


YAY!  for you!!!!!  I haven't heard yet!  EEEEKKKKKKK!  The wait is so hard!


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza---$120-$3834-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/30

Looks like I havea case of addonitis?!?!  I got a good deal on this one and couldn't pass it up.  Looks like I'll be with some of you through April at the very least!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Just reached out to my agent & nothing yet.  Maybe tomorrow!!!


----------



## hbg1

I’m encouraged seeing some come back that were submitted 3/10. Congrats to everyone who passed today!
Maybe tomorrow will be the day for the rest of us


----------



## Amyeliza

MinnieSueB said:


> Just reached out to my agent & nothing yet.  Maybe tomorrow!!!


I'm reaching out tomorrow too if I hear nothing.  I'm seeing dates past mine going through, so maybe there is a kink in the communcation channel.


----------



## gskywalker

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/30
> 
> I’m FINALLY going to be a DVC member!
> I guess 3rd time was a charm! And, in retrospect, this was the best contract of the three for my family and the time we travel. Honestly, I was so excited to finally try to buy in that I jumped on my first contract that was for PVB without really thinking it through. I love Poly, but with a family of 5, we need to be able to stay somewhere other than Studios and Bungalows. My second contract was VGF with fewer points and a UY that wasn’t as good as this one. So, all that to say, I’m glad it all worked out and the last two months of pulling my hair out  have been worth it! Can’t wait to plan my first trip as a DVC member with those banked points!


Glad to hear you got one.  Its a really nice price and contract with the banked points as long as you didn't pay for the 2020 banked points mf


----------



## Amyeliza

hbg1 said:


> I’m encouraged seeing some come back that were submitted 3/10. Congrats to everyone who passed today!
> Maybe tomorrow will be the day for the rest of us


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Jennyliztx

achinforsomebacon said:


> The only ones taken in the past week or so are 200 @ $137 (Aug), 200 @ $130 (Dec), and 200 @ $102 (Aug). I'm thinking the last might be someone with a loan and just needed out. Maybe disney "did them a favor" and just bought it from them.  There were another 6 taken that were recorded on 3/17. I have a spreadsheet with that info I can post later along with some recent passes.


I would love the info on the other 6 taken for PVB. I’m so worried now.  When I made my offer I was going under the old “they aren’t taking Poly” assumption as I had dipped out of watching the market for a few months.  Then I heard they started buying a lot of PVB in February but still thought my price was high enough.  But now, as prices climb, I’m worried it wasn’t enough.  I would have paid a few $$ more pp if I had known it would be close just for the peace of mind.  Very worried.


----------



## vbmedic52

Jennyliztx said:


> I would love the info on the other 6 taken for PVB. I’m so worried now.  When I made my offer I was going under the old “they aren’t taking Poly” assumption as I had dipped out of watching the market for a few months.  Then I heard they started buying a lot of PVB in February but still thought my price was high enough.  But now, as prices climb, I’m worried it wasn’t enough.  I would have paid a few $$ more pp if I had known it would be close just for the peace of mind.  Very worried.


That’s my fear also..... although some just passed like 2 weeks ago that are close to mine...with similar point amounts....praying!


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza77---$120-$3834-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/30
> 
> Looks like I havea case of addonitis?!?!  I got a good deal on this one and couldn't pass it up.  Looks like I'll be with some of you through April at the very least!


We have an accepted offer on another BLT I’m just waiting for the sellers to sign the contract they’ve had it since Monday.  So I will also be moving onto the 2nd qtr ROFR thread with you


----------



## Amyeliza

princesscinderella said:


> We have an accepted offer on another BLT I’m just waiting for the sellers to sign the contract they’ve had it since Monday.  So I will also be moving onto the 2nd qtr ROFR thread with you


Woo hoo!!!  So excited we will be in it together!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Congratulations to all those who passed today and for those still waiting, hoping it won't be much longer for all of you. I received closing documents last Tuesday and returned them- told the title company to let me know when the sellers have returned theirs. I am still waiting and like I said it has been a full week now. Had to wait over 3+ weeks to get my closing documents to begin with- I really thought this phase would be shorter than the first but seems to be taking way longer. I am beginning to think I may never see my points. So frustrating.


----------



## Amyeliza

Divaofdisney said:


> Congratulations to all those who passed today and for those still waiting, hoping it won't be much longer for all of you. I received closing documents last Tuesday and returned them- told the title company to let me know when the sellers have returned theirs. I am still waiting and like I said it has been a full week now. Had to wait over 3+ weeks to get my closing documents to begin with- I really thought this phase would be shorter than the first but seems to be taking way longer. I am beginning to think I may never see my points. So frustrating.



Goodness!  How long can it take to sign closing documents.  You would think they would want their money!!  I don't get it.  

Fingers crossed you will be sending us good news soon!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

gskywalker said:


> Glad to hear you got one.  Its a really nice price and contract with the banked points as long as you didn't pay for the 2020 banked points mf


Thanks! I’m only paying for ‘21.


----------



## michael730

Divaofdisney said:


> Congratulations to all those who passed today and for those still waiting, hoping it won't be much longer for all of you. I received closing documents last Tuesday and returned them- told the title company to let me know when the sellers have returned theirs. I am still waiting and like I said it has been a full week now. Had to wait over 3+ weeks to get my closing documents to begin with- I really thought this phase would be shorter than the first but seems to be taking way longer. I am beginning to think I may never see my points. So frustrating.


I think it has to do with the sellers getting a notary. Depending on what state they’re in I’m sure covid does not help with that either. I received mine last Wednesday and returned them and am in the same boat. My agent reached out to the sellers and they said they’re trying to get it notarized asap. I just think covid has slowed down the entire process unfortunately. I’m sure it’ll be soon


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!! 

DVCNurSe---$99-$21468-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 173/20, 210/21, 210/22-Int'l seller&MF '21- sent 3/8, passed 3/30


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> YAY!  for you!!!!!  I haven't heard yet!  EEEEKKKKKKK!  The wait is so hard!


Thanks so much! I’m beyond excited! Hopefully tomorrow is your day!


----------



## Courtking12

Cant. Stop. Checking. My. Email.  ours was sent 3/12 so hopefully we will hear back soon.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

hbg1 said:


> I’m encouraged seeing some come back that were submitted 3/10. Congrats to everyone who passed today!
> Maybe tomorrow will be the day for the rest of us


Mine was submitted 3/11.


----------



## hbg1

Disneytrippin' said:


> Mine was submitted 3/11.


Mine as well, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza77---$120-$3834-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/30
> 
> Looks like I havea case of addonitis?!?!  I got a good deal on this one and couldn't pass it up.  Looks like I'll be with some of you through April at the very least!


I'm right there with you, adding on now too!   Hope you get good news!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Amyeliza said:


> That sounds like a nightmare of issues.  Hopefully, this will motivate the seller to get their act together!





MICKIMINI said:


> I'm still waiting to close and just found out my seller is out of the county!  Seller just "found out" the US Embassy opens April 5.  I'm guessing appointments will need to be made and there will be what - a years worth of people waiting?
> 
> I inquired to the agent why we aren't closing 03/31/21 as stated on the closing statement.  She sent me a cut and paste from the sales agreement that they can go to 75 days to close.  Yes, I am aware of that.  Keep in mind, I was asked to send funds over two weeks ago and won't do it as I've been burned recently.  I have a check in a folder, so it is already out of my account anyway.  I can get it to FL overnight.
> 
> DH doesn't want to go one day past 75 as he is tired of the BS.  Let's see if the seller can get to the Embassy (April 5 or later) to get docs notarized and get it mailed back in order to close in two weeks.  At least now they are on notice that we will walk if they don't send the docs.
> 
> Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...
> 
> this is the contract:  MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5
> 
> Thanks disboard friends for letting me vent!


Ohhhhh I waited 5 months to get mine closed, same situation with international sellers.  They couldn't find a notary, then had it notarized incorrectly.  We went months past the closing date of December!  I almost gave up several times!  I passed ROFR in like October or November and finally got my points loaded in February. I added on direct.  Almost lost my mind and added on resale at BLT for $165 again tonight, but sent my vacation guide a message and added on those 50 points direct instead!  Points will be in my account tomorrow and for the same price.    There are never enough points and I may do something crazy resale again someday.  Not today though hahaha


----------



## Disneytrippin'

hbg1 said:


> Mine as well, fingers crossed for tomorrow!


All it takes is faith and trust....oh and a little bit of pixie dust. Here's to us all....


----------



## MICKIMINI

No doubt, that will be cut from the movie...


----------



## Paul Stupin

MICKIMINI said:


> I'm still waiting to close and just found out my seller is out of the county!  Seller just "found out" the US Embassy opens April 5.  I'm guessing appointments will need to be made and there will be what - a years worth of people waiting?
> 
> I inquired to the agent why we aren't closing 03/31/21 as stated on the closing statement.  She sent me a cut and paste from the sales agreement that they can go to 75 days to close.  Yes, I am aware of that.  Keep in mind, I was asked to send funds over two weeks ago and won't do it as I've been burned recently.  I have a check in a folder, so it is already out of my account anyway.  I can get it to FL overnight.
> 
> DH doesn't want to go one day past 75 as he is tired of the BS.  Let's see if the seller can get to the Embassy (April 5 or later) to get docs notarized and get it mailed back in order to close in two weeks.  At least now they are on notice that we will walk if they don't send the docs.
> 
> Back in January we were trying to close on two contracts and the darn seller went about a month PAST the drop dead date.  We swore we wouldn't do that again...
> 
> this is the contract:  MICKIMINI---$110-$6562-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 67/21, 50/22- sent 2/4, passed 3/5
> 
> Thanks disboard friends for letting me vent!


Of course this is easier said than done, but when buying resale it couldn’t hurt to just expect some of these bumps along the way.


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Jennyliztx said:


> I would love the info on the other 6 taken for PVB. I’m so worried now.  When I made my offer I was going under the old “they aren’t taking Poly” assumption as I had dipped out of watching the market for a few months.  Then I heard they started buying a lot of PVB in February but still thought my price was high enough.  But now, as prices climb, I’m worried it wasn’t enough.  I would have paid a few $$ more pp if I had known it would be close just for the peace of mind.  Very worried.


Here's everything for Poly (excluding the direct sales) back to 3/17 when the 6 others were taken:

Everything that was taken was below $140 so hopefully that will hold for yours too!  (note that in my original post, I had mistakenly listed the 3/22 one as 200 points when it's actually 190).


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Lee Matthews said:


> Is there a list of the AKL deeds?


I've been tracking BLT and PVB so I had the info on those.  If you do a search as I noted in posts 2705 and 2716 with "animal kingdom" in the legal remarks you'll get the AKV deeds.  Then it's a matter of going through them to see what's been passing vs taken.  The passes are much easier to calculate since most show the total cost and number of points.  The ones that are taken are a pain because you have to figure out the points.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

achinforsomebacon said:


> Here's everything for Poly (excluding the direct sales) back to 3/17 when the 6 others were taken:
> View attachment 566113
> Everything that was taken was below $140 so hopefully that will hold for yours too!  (note that in my original post, I had mistakenly listed the 3/22 one as 200 points when it's actually 190).


Think that 190 points might be the one I had TAKEN.  
DisneyMom_3---$137-$28006-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 1/21, taken 1/29


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DisneyMom_3 said:


> DisneyMom_3---$165-$35181-200-VGF-Dec-0/20, 400/21, 200/22- sent 3/10, passed 3/30
> 
> I’m FINALLY going to be a DVC member!
> I guess 3rd time was a charm! And, in retrospect, this was the best contract of the three for my family and the time we travel. Honestly, I was so excited to finally try to buy in that I jumped on my first contract that was for PVB without really thinking it through. I love Poly, but with a family of 5, we need to be able to stay somewhere other than Studios and Bungalows. My second contract was VGF with fewer points and a UY that wasn’t as good as this one. So, all that to say, I’m glad it all worked out and the last two months of pulling my hair out  have been worth it! Can’t wait to plan my first trip as a DVC member with those banked points!



YAY!!!  Welcome Home!  SO Happy for you to join the DVC Family!  .  and hum.. VGF is SO amazing (we hope to add that as a home someday) - I think you are right -  the universe was just leading you to the right first home for you!  So many years of magical memories await you


----------



## MICKIMINI

Paul Stupin said:


> Of course this is easier said than done, but when buying resale it couldn’t hurt to just expect some of these bumps along the way.


Agree.  It's gone from a pot hole 15 years ago to a full blown farm road after a wet winter (I'm in NH).  I just thought I would share my experience with some of the newer buyers.  It is totally worth saving lots of money!


----------



## vbmedic52

achinforsomebacon said:


> Here's everything for Poly (excluding the direct sales) back to 3/17 when the 6 others were taken:
> View attachment 566113
> Everything that was taken was below $140 so hopefully that will hold for yours too!  (note that in my original post, I had mistakenly listed the 3/22 one as 200 points when it's actually 190).



that does make me feel a lot better! We are 141$pp at 185points lol


----------



## Amyeliza

Courtking12 said:


> Cant. Stop. Checking. My. Email.  ours was sent 3/12 so hopefully we will hear back soon.


Mine was sent 3/8 and I am anxious too!


----------



## Amyeliza

ddubaynavarro said:


> I'm right there with you, adding on now too!   Hope you get good news!


Thank you!  You too!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

michael730 said:


> I think it has to do with the sellers getting a notary. Depending on what state they’re in I’m sure covid does not help with that either. I received mine last Wednesday and returned them and am in the same boat. My agent reached out to the sellers and they said they’re trying to get it notarized asap. I just think covid has slowed down the entire process unfortunately. I’m sure it’ll be soon



Yeah but for me at least it was so easy- I just went to my bank and had them notorize everything. I believe most all banks have a notary. I didn't even need an appointment- I just went when they opened and I was first seen. Very easy. So I guess I just don't get this. Maybe its just me though being anxious and wanting this process to finally conclude - I mean its been since 1/31 now when I submitted my offer!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAY!!!  Welcome Home!  SO Happy for you to join the DVC Family!  .  and hum.. VGF is SO amazing (we hope to add that as a home someday) - I think you are right -  the universe was just leading you to the right first home for you!  So many years of magical memories await you
> 
> View attachment 566116


Thanks so much!! I love the Welcome Mat!!


----------



## Monty617

Monty617---$110-$29015-240-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30

So excited, second attempt for AKV, and thanks to everyone on this group for sharing their info.


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> Goodness!  How long can it take to sign closing documents.  You would think they would want their money!!  I don't get it.
> 
> Fingers crossed you will be sending us good news soon!



Depends on where you live.


----------



## Sandisw

Divaofdisney said:


> Yeah but for me at least it was so easy- I just went to my bank and had them notorize everything. I believe most all banks have a notary. I didn't even need an appointment- I just went when they opened and I was first seen. Very easy. So I guess I just don't get this. Maybe its just me though being anxious and wanting this process to finally conclude - I mean its been since 1/31 now when I submitted my offer!



Banks around me require appointments right now. In January, took me over 2 weeks to get something done.

Sometimes it also takes some coordination to schedule too with all the owners.  It’s frustrating but I am sure that most sellers don’t delay without a reason.  Hope it’s soon!!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Sandisw said:


> Banks around me require appointments right now. In January, took me over 2 weeks to get something done.
> 
> Sometimes it also takes some coordination to schedule too with all the owners.  It’s frustrating but I am sure that most sellers don’t delay without a reason.  Hope it’s soon!!!



Okay I did not realize that they are now requiring appointments- I did ask this now that you mention it if an appointment was needed and was told no just to stop in. Perhaps it is different in other places. Thanks so much. I will just wait with anticipation.... I just want to book my first trip!


----------



## princesscinderella

Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31

Here we go again!! If we don’t make it this time I’m definitely giving up!


----------



## Dawg74

Monty617 said:


> Monty617---$110-$29015-240-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30
> 
> So excited, second attempt for AKV, and thanks to everyone on this group for sharing their info.


 That's awesome news!! Ours was sent for Animal Kingdom on 3/13 so we are hoping to hear soon!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Anyone still waiting to hear back on 3/5 submissions?


----------



## Courtking12

Amyeliza said:


> Mine was sent 3/8 and I am anxious too!


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## AladdinJ

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Anyone still waiting to hear back on 3/5 submissions?



Still waiting on a 3/3 submission to Poly


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

AladdinJ said:


> Still waiting on a 3/3 submission to Poly


Waiting on 3/5 Aulani. Fingers crossed we hear something this week!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Divaofdisney said:


> Yeah but for me at least it was so easy- I just went to my bank and had them notorize everything. I believe most all banks have a notary. I didn't even need an appointment- I just went when they opened and I was first seen. Very easy. So I guess I just don't get this. Maybe its just me though being anxious and wanting this process to finally conclude - I mean its been since 1/31 now when I submitted my offer!





Sandisw said:


> Banks around me require appointments right now. In January, took me over 2 weeks to get something done.
> 
> Sometimes it also takes some coordination to schedule too with all the owners.  It’s frustrating but I am sure that most sellers don’t delay without a reason.  Hope it’s soon!!!





Divaofdisney said:


> Okay I did not realize that they are now requiring appointments- I did ask this now that you mention it if an appointment was needed and was told no just to stop in. Perhaps it is different in other places. Thanks so much. I will just wait with anticipation.... I just want to book my first trip!



I also have used my bank for a notarizing in the past. It's even free! However, I needed something notarized back in the fall, and I could not get into my bank for a notary for several weeks. Some of their local branches were closed completely, and the others were offering notary by appointment only. 

I was able to go into the UPS store and get a notary with no appointment, but it cost me $15. In the grand scheme of things, it's a drop in the bucket, but when compared to free, it was a little annoying.

I think it makes sense that you're anxious, especially seeing threads around here where the sellers backed out, or took forever to get closing docs back, but those are really a tiny percentage of all the resales. I think the risk of it falling through is very low, although I understand you want it all finalized so you can play with your points! Hopefully it all goes well for you.


----------



## Amyeliza

Soooooo, I passed!!!!   I called and found out.  It actually passed on MONDAY, but my broker hadn't told me yet.  I plan to give him the good news, 

Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29


----------



## Amyeliza

Amyeliza said:


> Amyeliza---$120-$3834-25-OKW-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 3/30
> 
> ***Updated my name on the string due to typo!***
> 
> Looks like I havea case of addonitis?!?!  I got a good deal on this one and couldn't pass it up.  Looks like I'll be with some of you through April at the very least!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Amyeliza said:


> Soooooo, I passed!!!!   I called and found out.  It actually passed on MONDAY, but my broker hadn't told me yet.  I plan to give him the good news,
> 
> Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29



That is awesome news!! Congratulations! So happy for you.


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Sarahdelcampo said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!!
> 
> DVCNurSe---$99-$21468-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 173/20, 210/21, 210/22-Int'l seller&MF '21- sent 3/8, passed 3/30


Whoo hook so happy for you. Gives me hope that mine will pass!! Hopefully I hear this week as I sent mine in on the 12th!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Divaofdisney said:


> Yeah but for me at least it was so easy- I just went to my bank and had them notorize everything. I believe most all banks have a notary. I didn't even need an appointment- I just went when they opened and I was first seen. Very easy. So I guess I just don't get this. Maybe its just me though being anxious and wanting this process to finally conclude - I mean its been since 1/31 now when I submitted my offer!



Banks have notaries but mine won't notarize a thing that isn't a document they've produced.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Amyeliza said:


> Soooooo, I passed!!!!   I called and found out.  It actually passed on MONDAY, but my broker hadn't told me yet.  I plan to give him the good news,
> 
> Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29



Years ago I was adding on a resale and one day signed into my DVC and there was the contract all loaded!   A little later in the day I called the broker to find out if I had passed ROFR yet.


----------



## gskywalker

michael730 said:


> I think it has to do with the sellers getting a notary. Depending on what state they’re in I’m sure covid does not help with that either. I received mine last Wednesday and returned them and am in the same boat. My agent reached out to the sellers and they said they’re trying to get it notarized asap. I just think covid has slowed down the entire process unfortunately. I’m sure it’ll be soon


It took me almost a week to get an appointment for an online notary for my contract.  If the person is internationational(like me) it will take time because getting the notary is difficult.  I am just glad that First American recommended the notary site.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> Soooooo, I passed!!!!   I called and found out.  It actually passed on MONDAY, but my broker hadn't told me yet.  I plan to give him the good news,
> 
> Amyeliza---$167-$11023-60-PVB-Dec-0/20, 60/21, 60/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/29


YAY!!!!  I've been coming back to this thread specifically to see the joy of when a few of you finally pass - SOO excited for you! Little did you know you joined the magic two days ago!  .  WOO HOO!  Dozens of Dole Whips in your future .


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Go ahead and use this thread today- I am in the process of making the new one and this will be locked tomorrow, so please do not feed this thread after midnight or get it wet.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

For Notary, we have been using The UPS Store - at least for us there's been no appointment needed - walk right in and boom.  I think it was like $10 / person.


----------



## gskywalker

princesscinderella said:


> Princesscinderella---$160-$27474-160-BLT-Feb-0/20, 320/21, 160/22-Intl Seller- sent 3/31
> 
> Here we go again!! If we don’t make it this time I’m definitely giving up!


I would assume you will get this one.  I would think you would get it just for the price and if not with it being an international seller should make it almost a guarantee.


----------



## gskywalker

Where'sPiglet? said:


> I also have used my bank for a notarizing in the past. It's even free! However, I needed something notarized back in the fall, and I could not get into my bank for a notary for several weeks. Some of their local branches were closed completely, and the others were offering notary by appointment only.
> 
> I was able to go into the UPS store and get a notary with no appointment, but it cost me $15. In the grand scheme of things, it's a drop in the bucket, but when compared to free, it was a little annoying.
> 
> I think it makes sense that you're anxious, especially seeing threads around here where the sellers backed out, or took forever to get closing docs back, but those are really a tiny percentage of all the resales. I think the risk of it falling through is very low, although I understand you want it all finalized so you can play with your points! Hopefully it all goes well for you.



Ugh , $15 or free, double ugh.  It cost me $200 for our online notary last week.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Divaofdisney said:


> Okay I did not realize that they are now requiring appointments- I did ask this now that you mention it if an appointment was needed and was told no just to stop in. Perhaps it is different in other places. Thanks so much. I will just wait with anticipation.... I just want to book my first trip!


We walk into our bank, wait five minutes, chat with our banker for 10 or so and head out to overnight the documents.  Even over the past year it's been that easy though their doors were locked for a couple months.  Just waved and they let us in.  We are in NH.

Edit:  It's FREE!


----------



## hbg1

I'm trying so hard to keep occupied today to stop thinking about this...I give people who have done this 4 or 5 times a lot of credit for the waiting part.
Debating if I should just send over an email and ask


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

hbg1 said:


> I'm trying so hard to keep occupied today to stop thinking about this...I give people who have done this 4 or 5 times a lot of credit for the waiting part.
> Debating if I should just send over an email and ask


I mean it is their job and they are getting paid literally for your contract... a simple quick email of yes/no isn't a huge endeavor.  They want to keep you happy to encourage repeat business / referrals / good reviews.  "Hope you're having a Magical Day - any word yet?".  I tend to leave them alone until it's been a reasonable amount of time but once people with almost the same sent date start to hear back... ;-).


----------



## MinnieSueB

hbg1 said:


> I'm trying so hard to keep occupied today to stop thinking about this...I give people who have done this 4 or 5 times a lot of credit for the waiting part.
> Debating if I should just send over an email and ask


I would ask if you sent around 3/10.  I sent 3/11 & really expecting to know today or tomorrow!


----------



## Sarahdelcampo

Maleficent_Hades said:


> Whoo hook so happy for you. Gives me hope that mine will pass!! Hopefully I hear this week as I sent mine in on the 12th!!


I thought you'd be excited!!  I'll be watching! Keep us posted!


----------



## Maleficent_Hades

Sarahdelcampo said:


> I thought you'd be excited!!  I'll be watching! Keep us posted!


Oh this will be the first place I come when I find out lol


----------



## MagicKreator

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I mean it is their job and they are getting paid literally for your contract... a simple quick email of yes/no isn't a huge endeavor.  They want to keep you happy to encourage repeat business / referrals / good reviews.  "Hope you're having a Magical Day - any word yet?".  I tend to leave them alone until it's been a reasonable amount of time but once people with almost the same sent date start to hear back... ;-).


This is a good point! Mine was sent 3/8 and I haven’t heard. We SHOULD pass at $160/pt for BLT, but I want to know! I didn’t want a “be patient” response! Seems like most others have heard though. That settles it... I’m emailing.


----------



## Amyeliza

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAY!!!!  I've been coming back to this thread specifically to see the joy of when a few of you finally pass - SOO excited for you! Little did you know you joined the magic two days ago!  .  WOO HOO!  Dozens of Dole Whips in your future .


Awe, thank you so much!  I love our little group.  I'm going to miss you all when I'm gone.  Luckily, I have another one to go through ROFR!!


----------



## Amyeliza

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Go ahead and use this thread today- I am in the process of making the new one and this will be locked tomorrow, so please do not feed this thread after midnight or get it wet.


Thank you, Pangyal, for all that you do for us!


----------



## Amyeliza

hbg1 said:


> I'm trying so hard to keep occupied today to stop thinking about this...I give people who have done this 4 or 5 times a lot of credit for the waiting part.
> Debating if I should just send over an email and ask


Just saying...mine passed on Monday and I learned because I called the title company today!  On a positive note though, I have two less days of the estoppel wait!!  Always a silver lining, I guess!


----------



## Amyeliza

MagicKreator said:


> This is a good point! Mine was sent 3/8 and I haven’t heard. We SHOULD pass at $160/pt for BLT, but I want to know! I didn’t want a “be patient” response! Seems like most others have heard though. That settles it... I’m emailing.


Be sure to report back!


----------



## Lexxiefern

hbg1 said:


> I'm trying so hard to keep occupied today to stop thinking about this...I give people who have done this 4 or 5 times a lot of credit for the waiting part.
> Debating if I should just send over an email and ask



Well I thought we sent in on 3/4 but with seeing everyone passing with later dates I figured maybe they didn’t send it right away. Even tho after I signed and the seller signed the contract the email I got sent it was now being sent to ROFR. They called for my cc # for my deposit on 3/8 so I figure that’s the latest date it should’ve gotten sent.

Anyway, I had my hubs email today and got the canned “ROFR can take up to 30 days” blah blah blah

Hoping we all get some good news this week!


----------



## MagicKreator

Amyeliza said:


> Be sure to report back!


Will do! Congrats on yours!!


----------



## princesscinderella

gskywalker said:


> I would assume you will get this one.  I would think you would get it just for the price and if not with it being an international seller should make it almost a guarantee.


 That’s the plan . We will rent out the extra points to bring the buy in costs down a bit.  It was the only loaded BLT contract I could find that I’d be willing to pay the extra $10 per point to get it though ROFR, I figured the international sellers couldn’t hurt either


----------



## tmendez2

tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23-Seller pays '21 & credits '22 dues- sent 3/11, taken 3/31

Oh well. Really thought we might have had this one. Price seemed fair.


----------



## Amyeliza

tmendez2 said:


> tmendez2---$147-$33650-230-BLT-Feb-0/20, 0/21, 0/22, 230/23-Seller pays '21 & credits '22 dues- sent 3/11, taken 3/31
> 
> Oh well. Really thought we might have had this one. Price seemed fair.


That sucks!  It does seem like a fair price.  I don't get ROFR sometimes.  Get back on that horse and make an offer!  We can spend next month on this thread obsessing together!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

First time poster in this thread. Long time lurker. Upon urging someone else to email I did, too. We used dvcresalemarket.  The person I've been dealing with said they received a large batch of waiver notifications today. Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting.

disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31

I was afraid I over paid on a stripped contract Disney would probably buy back. My justification was uncommon UY and small contract. The price we paid seems to be the new minimum. Just glad I know, I don't have to continue to look at contracts. Until I want to add a small contract at BWV to be close to EPCOT with the 11 month window for booking.


----------



## MagicKreator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> First time poster in this thread. Long time lurker. Upon urging someone else to email I did, too. We used dvcresalemarket.  The person I've been dealing with said they received a large batch of waiver notifications today. Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting.
> 
> disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31
> 
> I was afraid I over paid on a stripped contract Disney would probably buy back. My justification was uncommon UY and small contract. Just glad I know, I don't have to continue to look at contracts. Until I want to add a small contract at BWV to be close to EPCOT with the 11 month window for booking.


CONGRATS! Crossing my fingers mine comes in in that batch. Mine was sent 3/8 as well through dvcresalemarket. Emailed awhile ago and the refreshing continues. LOL I need to stop!


----------



## achinforsomebacon

It was inevitable, but now official...

achinforsomebacon---$143-$34585-225-BLT-Jun-160/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 3/9, taken 3/31

If I knew prices were going to keep going up like crazy, maybe I would've gone above asking to $150.  Now I'm annoyed because this would've been a great one even at the higher price.


----------



## jscottnc

jscottnc---$155-$39720-250-BLT-Dec-0/19, 5/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 3/16

First time posting my resell purchase. SWMBO really wants the DVC washroom key that comes at the 1000 point level. I feel confident at passing ROFR at this price.


----------



## jscottnc

achinforsomebacon said:


> It was inevitable, but now official...
> 
> achinforsomebacon---$143-$34585-225-BLT-Jun-160/20, 450/21, 225/22- sent 3/9, taken 3/31
> 
> If I knew prices were going to keep going up like crazy, maybe I would've gone above asking to $150.  Now I'm annoyed because this would've been a great one even at the higher price.


I offered $150pp on a 250-BLT-Dec. Seller countered at my self-imposed limit of $155pp. I like my chances at $155. Just sad that I balked at $145pp a year ago.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thanks. It's our first contract. I remember when AKV was being built. We would always walk by the DVC booth and think I can get a lot of vacations per year based on DVC annual dues. Not that way anymore. One trip to a value or moderate resort costs about the same as yearly maintenance fees, if not more. I used that handy deed tool a few pages back and can't believe how many properties our seller had. Checking my phone at every notification notice was driving me crazy, that's why I contacted them.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m looking on dvcresalemarket to start pre-empting another contract now I’m expecting my 2nd attempt to get taken but there’s nothing out of their 22 sales that appeal.

Most of them are stripped contracts which is now what I’ll want to avoid so hopefully their listings will update over the next week or so


----------



## princesscinderella

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m looking on dvcresalemarket to start pre-empting another contract now I’m expecting my 2nd attempt to get taken but there’s nothing out of their 22 sales that appeal.
> 
> Most of them are stripped contracts which is now what I’ll want to avoid so hopefully their listings will update over the next week or so


Definitely a lack of inventory right now and I agree most are unusually stripped with the borrowing restrictions.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m looking on dvcresalemarket to start pre-empting another contract now I’m expecting my 2nd attempt to get taken but there’s nothing out of their 22 sales that appeal.
> 
> Most of them are stripped contracts which is now what I’ll want to avoid so hopefully their listings will update over the next week or so



I was watching your posts come in. I believe you were interested in AK, as well. Your posts made me think my contract was going to be bought back, even paying the $119 per point. This price seems to be the new entry point. I will probably continue to look at resale listings as resort offerings are constantly fluctuating.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> HappyThoughtsTees---$88-$18700-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF 21&22- sent 3/5, passed 3/30
> 
> Off we go!
> Seller providing a credit for '22 dues but the formatting wouldn't let me include it in the total price.



Updated! We actually passed yesterday but I found out today when I called to check our status.


----------



## Amyeliza

MagicKreator said:


> CONGRATS! Crossing my fingers mine comes in in that batch. Mine was sent 3/8 as well through dvcresalemarket. Emailed awhile ago and the refreshing continues. LOL I need to stop!



Mine was through Disney Resale Marketplace too!


----------



## starfrenzy

Monty617 said:


> Monty617---$110-$29015-240-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/30
> 
> So excited, second attempt for AKV, and thanks to everyone on this group for sharing their info.


Congrats! I’m very happy for you!
And the other person who passed at $119. Very good to see some AKV getting through.


----------



## Lee Matthews

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I was watching your posts come in. I believe you were interested in AK, as well. Your posts made me think my contract was going to be bought back, even paying the $119 per point. This price seems to be the new entry point. I will probably continue to look at resale listings as resort offerings are constantly fluctuating.




$119 is a good price. I can’t remember, was yours a stripped contract? Seems anything with 2021 points seem to pass.

I went from $106 to $109 on offers but if it does go to a 3rd one, I’ll probably go all in with $115 -$117 for around 225-250 points but I’ll see if there’s a deal to be had.

Id happily go $120 a point if  the seller was willing to pay the 2021 dues but that’s not likely. I’d pay more per point if I can get away paying less at closing


----------



## Max Jolicoeur

max jolicoeur---$107-$17050-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 43/21, 150/22- sent 3/7, passed 3/31 

Officially DVC owners! Waiting to hear back on a small add-on (25pts OKW) that was sent on March 12th.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> $119 is a good price. I can’t remember, was yours a stripped contract? Seems anything with 2021 points seem to pass.
> 
> I went from $106 to $109 on offers but if it does go to a 3rd one, I’ll probably go all in with $115 -$117 for around 225-250 points but I’ll see if there’s a deal to be had.
> 
> Id happily go $120 a point if  the seller was willing to pay the 2021 dues but that’s not likely. I’d pay more per point if I can get away paying less at closing



Mine was a stripped contract, October UY. I see listings now starting around $119/$125. That was my next thought. I'll offer more, but seller pays 2021 dues.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

starfrenzy said:


> Congrats! I’m very happy for you!
> And the other person who passed at $119. Very good to see some AKV getting through.



I was getting nervous seeing AKV getting taken, so I sent an email. Others were getting notified around my sent date.


----------



## CP3uhoh

I'm in the 3/8 sent crew and waiting.....Our folks are usually good about letting us know so I haven't contacted.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

CP3uhoh said:


> I'm in the 3/8 sent crew and waiting.....Our folks are usually good about letting us know so I haven't contacted.



I couldn't take the notification noise on my phone any longer and not being related to DVC. Especially, since others heard back.


----------



## dkostel

Why would they be ROFRing stripped contracts instead of loaded ones? I would think getting some points out of circulation would be helpful.


----------



## Lexxiefern

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> First time poster in this thread. Long time lurker. Upon urging someone else to email I did, too. We used dvcresalemarket.  The person I've been dealing with said they received a large batch of waiver notifications today. Fingers crossed for everyone else waiting.
> 
> disneyrunner2009---$119-$13874-110-AKV-Oct-0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 3/8, passed 3/31
> 
> I was afraid I over paid on a stripped contract Disney would probably buy back. My justification was uncommon UY and small contract. The price we paid seems to be the new minimum. Just glad I know, I don't have to continue to look at contracts. Until I want to add a small contract at BWV to be close to EPCOT with the 11 month window for booking.



Yay!! Congrats!!

We used dvcresalemarket as well. When our agent responded to my husband’s email this morning he said he is off today. So even if we pass, I’m guessing we won’t be notified til tomorrow.


----------



## Lee Matthews

dkostel said:


> Why would they be ROFRing stripped contracts instead of loaded ones? I would think getting some points out of circulation would be helpful.



either stripped contracts were selling for less or that they’re pretty much ready to go when the direct demand will probably rocket next year with all these bought back contracts ready to go


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

dkostel said:


> Why would they be ROFRing stripped contracts instead of loaded ones? I would think getting some points out of circulation would be helpful.



The dues have been paid for 2021 out of those contracts?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lexxiefern said:


> Yay!! Congrats!!
> 
> We used dvcresalemarket as well. When our agent responded to my husband’s email this morning he said he is off today. So even if we pass, I’m guessing we won’t be notified til tomorrow.



What a day to be off. At least you know they received a large group of notifications.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31


----------



## Lee Matthews

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> The dues have been paid for 2021 out of those contracts?



that’s something I was wondering too. Why does the buyer have to pay 2021 dues if there’s points for that year? Don’t all dues have to be paid in February?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lee Matthews said:


> that’s something I was wondering too. Why does the buyer have to pay 2021 dues if there’s points for that year? Don’t all dues have to be paid in February?



Ya, I heard January. The seller is not using them for 2021, so the seller wants you to reimburse them?


----------



## I Run Long

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31



Oh no!!!  I'm so sorry - I've been following along and waiting for you to hear back.  So disappointing.


----------



## Rebs007

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m looking on dvcresalemarket to start pre-empting another contract now I’m expecting my 2nd attempt to get taken but there’s nothing out of their 22 sales that appeal.
> 
> Most of them are stripped contracts which is now what I’ll want to avoid so hopefully their listings will update over the next week or so


I'm doing the same as one of our is at $108/point though fully loaded.  I only started looking in January when there seemed to be lots of choice.  Is it usual for there to be only stripped contracts available after the January flurry?


----------



## lovethesun12

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31


So sorry it got bought back


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rebs007 said:


> I'm doing the same as one of our is at $108/point though fully loaded.  I only started looking in January when there seemed to be lots of choice.  Is it usual for there to be only stripped contracts available after the January flurry?



I'm wondering since many brokers are now also either directly offering or are affiliated in offering rentals and/or transfers if that's why there seems to be more and more stripped contracts.  Just a thought as I haven't tried to sell so have no idea if a broker makes suggestions to transfer points out before listing.


----------



## Lee Matthews

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Ya, I heard January. The seller is not using them for 2021, so the seller wants you to reimburse them?



yeah if that’s the case I assume that technically they have been paid already to Disney but they then put that onto the closing costs to reimburse them?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I Run Long said:


> Oh no!!!  I'm so sorry - I've been following along and waiting for you to hear back.  So disappointing.


Its disappointing. I had my eye on another contract just in case. But, someone snagged it just yesterday. There just aren't any contracts out there for me right now. Either not enough points or perfect points but can't close til Nov or Dec. I need points available before then.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31



No! I’m so sorry. I really thought you were safe with that one


----------



## MagicKreator

MagicKreator said:


> This is a good point! Mine was sent 3/8 and I haven’t heard. We SHOULD pass at $160/pt for BLT, but I want to know! I didn’t want a “be patient” response! Seems like most others have heard though. That settles it... I’m emailing.


Received a reply from my broker saying mine is not back yet, but she thinks it will be soon. Let’s hope. I suppose I’ll be seeing you all in the April thread. For all those in the boat with me, hoping yours come through soon!


----------



## hbg1

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31



 sorry you didn't get this one!





MagicKreator said:


> Received a reply from my broker saying mine is not back yet, but she thinks it will be soon. Let’s hope. I suppose I’ll be seeing you all in the April thread. For all those in the boat with me, hoping yours come through soon!



I emailed on mine earlier too, heard back and no word for me yet..looks like the waiting game continues.


----------



## MagicKreator

I emailed on mine earlier too, heard back and no word for me yet..looks like the waiting game continues. 
[/QUOTE]

Hang in there.


----------



## birchtree95

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Banks have notaries but mine won't notarize a thing that isn't a document they've produced.



Sounds like you need a new bank!


----------



## Ruttangel

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm wondering since many brokers are now also either directly offering or are affiliated in offering rentals and/or transfers if that's why there seems to be more and more stripped contracts.  Just a thought as I haven't tried to sell so have no idea if a broker makes suggestions to transfer points out before listing.


I thought this wouldn’t be true but I did notice a lot of listings that had delayed closing until December....the plot thickens


----------



## achinforsomebacon

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31


When will the madness with BLT end???


----------



## PearlyJoy

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneytrippin'---$152-$24320-160-BLT-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 160/22-Seller pays closing- sent 3/11 Taken 3/31


I am so sorry this got taken. My offer got accepted yesterday for a 100 point stripped BLT contract at $153.. I can tell what the fate of that is going to be. This is indeed incredibly sad and hard


----------



## princesscinderella

PearlyJoy said:


> I am so sorry this got taken. My offer got accepted yesterday for a 100 point stripped BLT contract at $153.. I can tell what the fate of that is going to be. This is indeed incredibly sad and hard


In the words of Dory.. just keep swimming.  Grab another contract and go for it again.  I’m now on try #5


----------



## PearlyJoy

princesscinderella said:


> In the words of Dory.. just keep swimming.  Grab another contract and go for it again.  I’m now on try #5


Indeed ..  I pray your contract to go through this time


----------



## CP3uhoh

achinforsomebacon said:


> When will the madness with BLT end???


this is crazy


----------



## princesscinderella

CP3uhoh said:


> this is crazy


I think BLT is in the sweet spot and people are buying it directly even at their crazy prices.  It has a great mix of room types, a lot more rooms in general vs VGF and POLY, a lower point chart and it’s location can’t be beat.  Plus the extra bathroom in the one bedroom!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

achinforsomebacon said:


> When will the madness with BLT end???


When Disney realizes people can't afford BLT direct and they have too much inventory.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

My broker shared a similar contract but a different UY. I mean I've got an Oct UY and those are hard to find. Should I be considering other UY's or is that not recommended.


----------



## JETSDAD

Disneytrippin' said:


> When Disney realizes people can't afford BLT direct and they have too much inventory.


Taking a look at what has been registered in just 2021, they have sold over 7000 points direct at BLT.  There's obviously demand at that price point yet.  While it's not at the same pace as when selling a new resort it's still easy money.


----------



## CarolMN

ROFR Thread April to June 2021


----------

